# Something about Nothing, come join in........



## macraven

i got the go ahead from the mods to start a chat type of thread that will stay in the Universal forums.  

please drop in anytime here to get to know the other universal homies, talk about your trip, discuss anything about universal, city walk, the on site hotels or just say what is on your mind.

so many of our threads become a question and answer thread and die out within a week.  let's hope this thread will grow and be a place where we can exchange with others.

everyone is invited to join in.  
ask questions, post pictures, give opinions, or just yak.........
only restriction is we play nice.

The new thread is here: Something about Nothing Part 2


----------



## macraven

last night i was looking through the threads and noticed my name as last poster on lot of them.

i'm really getting sick of seeing my name there.........
and i started to think, i bet others are too.


----------



## MIB999999

macraven said:


> last night i was looking through the threads and noticed my name as last poster on lot of them.
> 
> i'm really getting sick of seeing my name there.........
> and i started to think, i bet others are too.



I guess you are not use to getting in the last word normally????


----------



## macraven

MIB999999 said:


> I guess you are not use to getting in the last word normally????



    
heck, i figure if i was getting sick of always seeing my name, others would be too at this point....


didn't think of it as getting the last word in.
i rarely do in my house....


----------



## tarheelmjfan

My sister & nephew's are here visiting for Spring Break, so I don't have much time to chat.    I just wanted to join MIB in saying  , so it would look a little less like you're talking to yourself.


----------



## marciemi

I'll join!  We're going to Universal for 2 days (one night at RPR) in early August in the midst of a 2 week WDW vacation.  We're pretty excited because our kids are older (will be 12, 14 and 15) and are big thrill ride fans.  Also, I'm just excited about trying something new.  Disney is Disney and I'm sure we'll have fun, but the only new thing for us this time is Everest.  Since our last visit to Universal was in 1997 (yes, in a few days it will be a decade!) and our kids were 1, 3, and 5 at the time, it was quite a different experience.  I'm guessing Barney won't play quite as big of a role this time!


----------



## KEW80

macraven said:


> i got the go ahead from the mods to start a chat type of thread that will stay in the Universal forums.
> 
> please drop in anytime here to get to know the other universal homies, talk about your trip, discuss anything about universal, city walk, the on site hotels or just say what is on your mind.
> 
> so many of our threads become a question and answer thread and die out within a week.  let's hope this thread will grow and be a place where we can exchange with others.
> 
> everyone is invited to join in.
> ask questions, post pictures, give opinions, or just yak.........
> only restriction is we play nice.



Hey mac and everyone!  Great idea mac!  Finally have a place to just come and say hi!  Thanks for doing this homie!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> I'll join!  We're going to Universal for 2 days (one night at RPR) in early August in the midst of a 2 week WDW vacation.  We're pretty excited because our kids are older (will be 12, 14 and 15) and are big thrill ride fans.  Also, I'm just excited about trying something new.  Disney is Disney and I'm sure we'll have fun, but the only new thing for us this time is Everest.  Since our last visit to Universal was in 1997 (yes, in a few days it will be a decade!) and our kids were 1, 3, and 5 at the time, it was quite a different experience.  I'm guessing Barney won't play quite as big of a role this time!



i see you are in green bay.
has the weather prediction changed yet?
last i heard the rain is going to change to snow mid week and someone will get 8-10 inches of snow this week.
are you going to get lucky w/snow?

hey barney is still hot and alive at universal.  read on an older thread phamton went to see it... 

your kids are at the age where they can do everything in the parks.
i know you will have a great time.
make good use out of the fotl.


----------



## ChisJo

Great idea macraven!!

My BF is going to Orlando for the first time in December with me and I cannot wait to see his reaction to USO/IOA. I know he will be able to give or take Disney, he is just not into that whole scene, but I know he will LOVE Universal. Plus, we will be staying onsite, which will make a HUGE difference in the whole experience. He is 36, and has never really travelled, so I decided for our first real trip together that we would go somewhere with a bang!!

Can't wait to go, because where I am, the snow is still falling (what the heck??? Our winters are never this long) and a nice holiday somewhere warm will be awesome.


----------



## keishashadow

mac - you made a home for the homies  wise woman!


----------



## macraven

chrisjo, you will have so much fun w bf
at 36, it's about time he got into mummy dust !


so you have snow now, doesn't it suck.  come on, it's spring time....


i just watched the local weather.  looks like we will be hit this week with snow again.  predicting 8-10 inches.  we are just a couple of miles from the wisconsin border and that is the edge of the storm that is coming in.

i can remember having snow flurries just briefly in june one year.
some years back we had snow which did melt soon during the day in May.

being that i am almost 2 miles from lake michigan, we get the lake effect snow at times.


i think i have forgotten what warm weather is like.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> mac - you made a home for the homies  wise woman!





this is something i was hoping for keisha.
there are many threads on the community board for people of similar interests and threads in other topic forums for chats.  i was concerned if i started a chat thread in the cb, we would not be well received. 

 i don't want an atmosphere where there are debates or conflicts, just a place to kick up our heels and yak about things we like to do, or what's on our minds.

i would like to thank *phamton* and *dagny *our universal mods for allowing this thread to be born.  i hope they stop by for a cup of coffee soon.


----------



## ChrisFL

I just want to say how friggin anxious I am for Universal to announce SOME new big ride...at least I know they're spending money this year!


----------



## goofie4goofy

What a great Idea!

I have an interesting topic.  Has anyone ever gone to the psychics in IOA?  They are in the tent in Drangon Land (as I call it)  There is a guy named Kevin who absolutely blew me away.  My DH and I went for fun....I was not expecting an experience like that.  Kevin read my palm and he told me details about my life.  He did  not question me , he told me.  He told my husband details about a guy we do business with (with whom we I had my suspicions about) and he told us he is a liar and cannot be trusted...and he was right.  I have been to psychics before, but this guy was amazing.  I am looking forward to going again.

So I am wondering if anyone else has shared in this experience.


----------



## GemmaPixie

Happy to join! I'm going to Orlando for the 11th time this summer!! so excited!! Will get to stay at HRH for one night (we will be renting a villa as always....boo) as a birthday present from my parents. 19 years old now and still love going away with good ole mum and dad! very very very excited even though I've done most things in my 10 times being there! One thing different about this time is that my parents friends are coming and bringing their kids (2 and 5) so I can't wait to see their faces light up when they first see UO and IOA!!


----------



## goofie4goofy

What a great Idea!

I have an interesting topic.  Has anyone ever gone to the psychics in IOA?  They are in the tent in Drangon Land (as I call it)  There is a guy named Kevin who absolutely blew me away.  My DH and I went for fun....I was not expecting an experience like that.  Kevin read my palm and he told me details about my life.  He did  not question me , he told me.  He told my husband details about a guy we do business with (with whom we I had my suspicions about) and he told us he is a liar and cannot be trusted...and he was right.  I have been to psychics before, but this guy was amazing.  I am looking forward to going again.

So I am wondering if anyone else has shared in this experience.


----------



## loribell

Just wanted to stop in and say HEY! to everyone. I know I might not be familiar to you guys because I don't post a whole lot but I do stop in daily and read up on things happenin' at US/IOA. 

I must say that I am one of those people that has the same amount of love for Universal & Disney. Of course that may be because I really like to take long vacations and doing both in a relaxing a manor is just wonderful. If I'm not in Orlando for at least 14 days then I am not happy!

I will try to start posting more and get to know you all better. I do wnat to say however those of you that do are doing a fabulous job answering questions for everyone.


----------



## KEW80

goofie4goofy said:


> What a great Idea!
> 
> I have an interesting topic.  Has anyone ever gone to the psychics in IOA?  They are in the tent in Drangon Land (as I call it)  There is a guy named Kevin who absolutely blew me away.  My DH and I went for fun....I was not expecting an experience like that.  Kevin read my palm and he told me details about my life.  He did  not question me , he told me.  He told my husband details about a guy we do business with (with whom we I had my suspicions about) and he told us he is a liar and cannot be trusted...and he was right.  I have been to psychics before, but this guy was amazing.  I am looking forward to going again.
> 
> So I am wondering if anyone else has shared in this experience.



Last time we visited that tent, I had a woman read my cards.  She was really reluctant and she just kept saying that I was a survivor and that I would prevail.  I thought I had too many Margaritas at Margaritaville before going into that tent so I just shrugged it off.  That year 3 people very young that were close to me died suddenly within months of each other.  I did survive she was right.  I don't think I'll go into that tent this summer.  I really am a very normal person.  That was just creepy.


----------



## AlexandNessa

macraven said:


> everyone is invited to join in.
> ask questions, post pictures, give opinions, or *just yak*.........



LARRY BIRKHEAD IS THE FATHER!  I REPEAT, LARRY BIRKHEAD IS THE FATHER!!!  Ah, sorry ... it has been a very stressful several weeks, and I can finally rest easy and get a good night's sleep now that that has been determined.  Phew.. it was touch and go there for a while.  I was worried Zsa Zsa's hubby might be a long shot ....


----------



## KEW80

AlexandNessa said:


> LARRY BIRKHEAD IS THE FATHER!  I REPEAT, LARRY BIRKHEAD IS THE FATHER!!!  Ah, sorry ... it has been a very stressful several weeks, and I can finally rest easy and get a good night's sleep now that that has been determined.  Phew.. it was touch and go there for a while.  I was worried Zsa Zsa's hubby might be a long shot ....



   Good one!


----------



## macraven

goofie4goofy said:


> What a great Idea!
> 
> I have an interesting topic.  Has anyone ever gone to the psychics in IOA?  They are in the tent in Drangon Land (as I call it)  There is a guy named Kevin who absolutely blew me away.  My DH and I went for fun....I was not expecting an experience like that.  Kevin read my palm and he told me details about my life.  He did  not question me , he told me.  He told my husband details about a guy we do business with (with whom we I had my suspicions about) and he told us he is a liar and cannot be trusted...and he was right.  I have been to psychics before, but this guy was amazing.  I am looking forward to going again.
> 
> So I am wondering if anyone else has shared in this experience.




i can top that....i know someone that works as a psychic in that tent.

don't think i can freely give the name out as that might be a no no.

i am a member of the chainsaw wolf board.  one of the gals that is also a member there works at the tent.  she is a super star.

i think one of the gals there really knows what she is talking about.
when you go back goofie, tell us all about it.

chain saw wolf is a board for people that love universal.  basically talk about it and the events.  quite a few are uo emloyees.  they are a great group of people!  couple of them posts over at UO forums at times.


----------



## macraven

KEW80 said:


> Last time we visited that tent, I had a woman read my cards.  She was really reluctant and she just kept saying that I was a survivor and that I would prevail.  I thought I had too many Margaritas at Margaritaville before going into that tent so I just shrugged it off.  That year 3 people very young that were close to me died suddenly within months of each other.  I did survive she was right.  I don't think I'll go into that tent this summer.  I really am a very normal person.  That was just creepy.



kew, go back again this june and be sober this time......  
she might tell you that you are going to have an apendectomy soon. 

wait, you are now recovering from one.....nevermind.


----------



## Dagny

keishashadow said:


> mac - you made a home for the homies  wise woman!



Mac:  maybe we should re-title this thread "A home for the homies"  

Grabbing my coffee now and putting it in my refillable mug (should I mention that I bought the mug 10 years ago????)


----------



## macraven

Dagny said:


> Mac:  maybe we should re-title this thread "A home for the homies"
> 
> Grabbing my coffee now and putting it in my refillable mug (should I mention that I bought the mug 10 years ago????)




well, that was the other title i sent to the other mod.

want me to change it?

you can call it...


you are not drinking nescafe in that mug are you..............


----------



## NotAmused

Great idea for a thread!

I absolutely love Universal Orlando! I've been an annual passholder for about 5 years now and I plan on always being a passholder (the $99 renewal and buy 1 year, get a year free really help!). I'm 20, but I still love visiting UO with my parents, grandmother, little brother, and all my friends. We've been there tons of times and it never gets old! 

I am very excited to be moving to Orlando in August to finish college.
Of course, I am _hoping_ to get a job at UO while I am in college.  This may sound odd, but it is my dream to work at Halloween Horror Nights. It's not strange that my dream is to scare people, is it?


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> i see you are in green bay.
> has the weather prediction changed yet?
> last i heard the rain is going to change to snow mid week and someone will get 8-10 inches of snow this week.
> are you going to get lucky w/snow?



They're just saying 6-8 inches - you're exaggerating! 

Better not get a snow day since we're all used up and then some!  Just checked the forecast and it said 100 percent chance of snow for tomorrow afternoon into Thursday.  We already got an inch or so yesterday - my oldest son was at golf tryouts and they had near whiteout conditions - luckily he was able to dig a yellow ball out of his bag to use.  He said kids were slipping and sliding all over the course even with cleats on.  Finally blew the siren and called them in after 3 holes!  Picked up my middle son at tennis practice covered in a layer of snow!  What's up with this?  Didn't we just have 79 degrees 2 weeks ago!  Took off the snow tires, put the sleds up in the attic, and stored the snow shovels in the back of the garage and got the bikes out!  Why?

We are really looking forward to it - I think they'll really love many of the rides (they all love coasters) and the FOTL is just a big bonus.  We plan to check in very early and be at the parks by 8:15 or so the first day and use pretty much all of both days, except for some swim breaks.  Plan to do Margaritaville and Mythos.  Most worried about DH who tends to get nauseous after a few big rides - afraid the coasters are going to do him in!  A day at Disney is usually fine because there aren't usually more than one ride like that per park, but IOA will be pushing it!


----------



## macraven

home homies......

*Kew80:*  good to see you here, hope you are recovering from your surgery

*alexandnessa*:  i too can sleep better tonight knowing it was Larry Birkhead.

*loribell:* i'm a bi parker too.  i go to both parks.  i'm just like you.

*goofie4goofy*:  psychic tent adventurer, i see dead people also  jk

*MIB999999*:  very observant.........

*tarheelmjfan*:  come back at midnight to yak. the family will be asleep then

*marciemi:*  you are due for a mummy dust adventure.  1997 was a long time ago.

*ChrisJo:*   eh, do you eat poutine?  damo is another canadian homie here

*keishashadow:*  i'm glad you found you way back "home" here.

*ChrisFl:*  i totally agree on a new ride.  think it will be HP?

*GemmaPixie:*  the best vacations are the ones that the parents pay for

*Notamused:*  i love the way you think !  i am totally and completely addicted to HHN

*Dagny:*  i am assuming you are talking about the universal never expire mugs.......my dueling dragon mug is very old now..


welcome homies to your new home.  open 24 hours a day.  can't sleep, come here and talk to yourself until someone shows up.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> They're just saying 6-8 inches - you're exaggerating!




i teach high school.
math is not my strong point.   

6 inches, 10 inches........close enough.....


----------



## bubba's mom

hi everyone!   Bubba's Mom is in da house.....

mac, thanks for the "homie home"....great idea!  you are right, we don't have a "chat" thread-and thanks to the mods for helping mac "git er dun"  

now, since y'all started playing without me, i gotta catch up:

kew....i think we should ALL go to that tent during our summer meet....  ...wonder how THAT would go?  

keishashadow: glad you came to hang w/ us  

jodie....my bud.....thanks for the news....(i actually heard it this afternoon already)....BUT, i'm glad you can finally get some sleep now  

tammy: glad you found your way here too  

i can think of a few peeps we're missin'.....we'll have to call them over...... sorry took me so long to get here....i work late Tuesdays and Fridays.....


Glad we gots a home!


----------



## ChrisFL

macraven said:


> ChrisFl:  i totally agree on a new ride.  think it will be HP?




I dont know, I'd hate to see them change the lost continent too much but who knows, maybe they'll make it really special


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> i teach high school.
> math is not my strong point.
> 
> 6 inches, 10 inches........close enough.....




Either way, WAY too much for after Easter!   This is our first April in Green Bay and can't say I think too much of it so far!


----------



## KEW80

bubba's mom said:


> hi everyone!   Bubba's Mom is in da house.....
> 
> mac, thanks for the "homie home"....great idea!  you are right, we don't have a "chat" thread-and thanks to the mods for helping mac "git er dun"
> 
> now, since y'all started playing without me, i gotta catch up:
> 
> *kew....i think we should ALL go to that tent during our summer meet....  ...wonder how THAT would go?  *
> keishashadow: glad you came to hang w/ us
> 
> OMG that would be too funny!  We will have to do that, but if it sounds like it's going bad I'm outa there!


----------



## bubba's mom

KEW80 said:


> OMG that would be too funny!  We will have to do that, but if it sounds like it's going bad I'm outa there!




Yeah...can you picture all of us trapesing in....  "Hi.  We're the DISer's...."  


(I actually never heard of this tent...i am curious and need to check it out!  Hold my hand!  )


----------



## KEW80

bubba's mom said:


> Yeah...can you picture all of us trapesing in....  "Hi.  We're the DISer's...."
> 
> 
> (I actually never heard of this tent...i am curious and need to check it out!  Hold my hand!  )



Its a really cool place between DDragons and Sinbad.  
I will hold your hand.


----------



## macraven

i have heard some people call it the gypsie tent.


----------



## macraven

ChrisFL said:


> I dont know, I'd hate to see them change the lost continent too much but who knows, maybe they'll make it really special



i love the way lost continent is now.  i'm not good with too much change.
there isn't too much for rides/attractions back there so maybe that is why there is speculation on a harry potter theme.

if it is, it better be something that will blow our minds.  did you see the blurb on the money universal will spend for maintenance and development for rides?
a lot of moola.

has universal announced if simpsons will take over bttf?


----------



## damo

Geez.  Three pages already????  Now I have to start reading!

Wait for me!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> last night i was looking through the *threads and noticed my name as last poster on lot of them*.
> 
> i'm really getting sick of seeing my name there.........
> and i started to think, i bet others are too.





we call them peeps "thread killers"


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> Geez.  Three pages already????  Now I have to start reading!
> 
> Wait for me!




yep...i feel your pain....i just got here myself!!!  i was wonderin' where you was at?


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> i love the way lost continent is now.  i'm not good with too much change.
> there isn't too much for rides/attractions back there so maybe that is why there is speculation on a harry potter theme.
> 
> if it is, it better be something that will blow our minds.  did you see the blurb on the money universal will spend for maintenance and development for rides?
> a lot of moola.
> 
> has universal announced if simpsons will take over bttf?



I may be in the minority here but I sure hope they do not replace BTTF with a Simpsons ride. I will never step foot in it and my children will not either. It is one show that I immediately knew was not something we would watch. I can't believe they would even consider putting it in to a park.


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> I may be in the minority here but I sure hope they do not replace BTTF with a Simpsons ride. I will never step foot in it and my children will not either. It is one show that I immediately knew was not something we would watch. I can't believe they would even consider putting it in to a park.



i don't know what will be the replacement for bttf.
i read on another board that they speculate it will be the simpsons.  someone posted that it will be that otto the school bus driver has the kids in the bus and marge takes over driving for some reason.  don't remember too much more of what was posted on that set up.

some people like the simpsons and others don't.  i don't know who uo decides the new rides.
when my kid was in 2nd grade, his teacher hated the simpsons.  i had my kid in a blue simpson sweatshirt one day at school and she sent me a note saying that show was dispicable........i was so embarrassed and i told the kid don't you dare tell your teacher you watch that show!!

yea, bad mom moment.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Geez.  Three pages already????  Now I have to start reading!
> 
> Wait for me!





you're late, next time bring a note from home for your tardiness........


----------



## macraven

in case a former question gets lost in the pages, if you know the answer or have a comment on it, please post.

goofie4goofy asked about the psychic tents.

have any of you done that?


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> yep...i feel your pain....i just got here myself!!!  i was wonderin' where you was at?



The high school has a calculus test tomorrow and since I am a calculus tutor I have been very, very busy!!!


----------



## damo

I won't really care what the theme of the new rides are as long as the rides are really good.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> goofie4goofy asked about the psychic tents.
> 
> have any of you done that?




no, but i'm curious to do it!


----------



## Amity 3

loribell said:


> I may be in the minority here but I sure hope they do not replace BTTF with a Simpsons ride. I will never step foot in it and my children will not either.



how about the Simpsons merchandise and characters in the park?


----------



## goofie4goofy

Ok OK.....I started packing!!!!! I am in the process of putting together my Box O'Beauty ---since you are no longer allowed to bring over 3 oz of liquids on a plane, I Fed Ex my beauty elixers in a big box to the hotel. I mean c'omon 3 oz of shampoo!  You gotta be kidding me.  Since we are doing carry on's only this trip I really don't have a choice.  So it weighs about 20 lbs already and I am not done yet. But by shipping all this crap I have more room in my luggage for shoes


----------



## Dagny

damo said:


> I won't really care what the theme of the new rides are as long as the rides are really good.




I agree, but I think they can do much better than The Simpsons!!!   JMHO


----------



## KStarfish82

Wasn't sure where to really put this, so I thought this would be a good place...

We just got back from Universal on Sunday.  We took my fiance, who has never been there.  He is just starting to get into the thrill rides so we put him on the Mummy.  Well after the ride, he said it was OK, but that it had hurt his arm.

Me, being the caring, loving soul that I am (yea, ok), told him that he was just being a wimp and ignored it.  That was last Thurs.

I just noticed thos yesterday.  I saw the inside of his arm had about a 2-3 inch purple and yellowish bruise.  I had forgotten about the ride and asked him what it was from.  He said, "Remember the Mummy?" and I'm like "Yea."  And he says, "this was the souvenir I got from it!!"   

We both laughed...good times.


----------



## macraven

goofie4goofy said:


> Ok OK.....I started packing!!!!! I am in the process of putting together my Box O'Beauty ---since you are no longer allowed to bring over 3 oz of liquids on a plane, I Fed Ex my beauty elixers in a big box to the hotel. I mean c'omon 3 oz of shampoo!  You gotta be kidding me.  Since we are doing carry on's only this trip I really don't have a choice.  So it weighs about 20 lbs already and I am not done yet. But by shipping all this crap I have more room in my luggage for shoes






i bring the bare essentials when i go for 14 days.
when i am in the parks, i am not the one people look at........
i comb my hair and that is about the extent of it for beauty treatment....


----------



## macraven

i am surprised that no one has created a poll for "simpsons, yes or no" ride.

i hear bits and pieces on various threads in passing, of opinions on the simpsons




amity, if the simpson ride is a go, i bet they would carry the merch for it.
money talks.


----------



## Amity 3

Dagny said:


> I agree, but I think they can do much better than The Simpsons!!!   JMHO



such as?


----------



## macraven

kstarfish, which row were you two sitting in?
i have moved around some on the ride but never got bruised.



but then, i know what is happening next and probably brace myself when the ride leaves the show area and becomes a roller coaster.



think fiance will go back on the ride?

if not, he can wait and hold your purse for you when you go on it next time......


----------



## Planogirl

I'm a rotten Mom.  My son and I have always watched the Simpsons together and I would definitely enjoy the ride.  The show has been on forever and is getting a bit tired now though.  I'm surprised that they wouldn't try to have the ride done by the time the movie comes out though and now there's no way.

Now, don't me started on Sponge Bob.  That one annoys me big time.


----------



## Amity 3

I'll be the first to admit I don't see a Simpsons connection to Universal Studios considering the movie isn't coming out until this July. it actually pisses me off trying to connect the park and a TV series that has been around since 1989.

but I'm a huge Simpsons fan, and I'm willing to overlook the jump. I have faith the attraction will be well done (even though it has absolutely nothing to do with movie making and Universal's history)

I guess it's a bit of self-pleasure.


----------



## Planogirl

I'm overlooking some the convoluted "logic" in the case of the Simpsons too.  One thing I'm having trouble overlooking is the location of the new ride if they do put it in the BTTF building.  It doesn't fit there to me but belongs over by Shrek and Jimmy Neutron.  Isn't there a huge empty building over there?


----------



## macraven

my dad's name is Homer.



we all laughed about it all our lives until the simpsons came on the scene


----------



## macraven

Planogirl said:


> I'm overlooking some the convoluted "logic" in the case of the Simpsons too.  One thing I'm having trouble overlooking is the location of the new ride if they do put it in the BTTF building.  It doesn't fit there to me but belongs over by Shrek and Jimmy Neutron.  Isn't there a huge empty building over there?





what is in the building that once housed xena then angela landsbury, murder she wrote........is that the building you are thinking of?


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> my dad's name is Homer.
> 
> 
> 
> we all laughed about it all our lives until the simpsons came on the scene



So are you Lisa or Maggie?


----------



## macraven

patster734 said:


> So are you Lisa or Maggie?


----------



## patster734

I have a co-worker staying at the RPR this weekend with his family.  It'll be their first time on property thanks to my suggestion.  Think I can get Universal to pay a referral fee?


----------



## macraven

wouldn't that be swell if we could get a referral fee?


patster, are you going back again this october?
i'll be at hrh this year.


----------



## Planogirl

macraven said:


> what is in the building that once housed xena then angela landsbury, murder she wrote........is that the building you are thinking of?


I don't know cause we missed those.  We discovered what looked like a good size building with nothing in it over in that area so it probably did have those shows in it.


Your Dad's name is Homer?  We used to tease my DH because first he worked for a nuclear power plant and then he went to work in HR for a company that ran a big chain of stores much like Quikie Mart.


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> wouldn't that be swell if we could get a referral fee?
> 
> 
> patster, are you going back again this october?
> i'll be at hrh this year.



I'd love to.  Unfortunately, my wife isn't into halloween so we probably won't.  I was able to talk her into it this past October by bringing my parents along.  She hung out at Citywalk with dad watching the NFL, while mom and I toured HHN.  We also went several years ago in October for an Anniversary trip but as it was just the 2 of us at the time, I didn't see HHN that year.


----------



## macraven

last year i found out after i came home that patster and his family were in rph and a floor or 2 below me.  same room number but different floor.
i saw their pic on a thread in the UO forum.

i remembered seeing them in the elevator.

everyone sing along with me, it's a small small world after all.......

he posted a picture of the view from his room.
i looked at it and thought, hey that's the view i had.


so i pirated his pic and placed it on the rph thread to show what the view looked like from that room number.  there was a question on what room to request at rph.....


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> so i pirated his pic and placed it on the rph thread to show what the view looked like from that room number.  there was a question on what room to request at rph.....



Would it still be considered pirating because I didn't mind?


----------



## Dagny

Amity 3 said:


> such as?




That is a good question.  I just think trying to put a Simpsons ride in the existing attraction structure would cause it to be very similar to the Jimmy Neutron attraction.  Now given its local close to MIB, and the type of attraction (movie simulator), I could totally see a ride based on say Battlestar Gallactica (am I the only one who watches this show, LOL).


----------



## macraven

Dagny said:


> That is a good question.  I just think trying to put a Simpsons ride in the existing attraction structure would cause it to be very similar to the Jimmy Neutron attraction.  Now given its local close to MIB, and the type of attraction (movie simulator), I could totally see a ride based on say Battlestar Gallactica (am I the only one who watches this show, LOL).



i heard that rumor, battlestar gallactica.
it was on the scr.......... site.
can't post the site here as i think it would be starred out.

i think a themed attraction like B G would be way kewl since it would be near MIB


----------



## macraven

patster734 said:


> Would it still be considered pirating because I didn't mind?



i remember i did send you a pm about "borrowing" it.
you were very kind to give me  





i'm about to call it a night.
expecting snow in the morning and i have to go to work early.


the night shift should be coming on soon here.  

 there's a gal i met on a thread over at the cb.  don't know if she is a UO homie but she is a late nighter that likes to visit.  anyone know Glenda?  if you do, give her a holler that there is a 24 hour thread that likes to yak.

hey phamton, are you checking in later?


green lights out.

sweet sleep all


----------



## patster734

You too and be careful on your morning drive if you get the snow!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Dagny said:


> I agree, but I think they can do much better than The Simpsons!!!   JMHO



My Daddy always said, "Be careful who's baby you're calling ugly."


----------



## AlexandNessa

macraven said:


> i can top that....i know someone that works as a psychic in that tent.
> 
> don't think i can freely give the name out as that might be a no no.
> 
> i am a member of the chainsaw wolf board.  one of the gals that is also a member there works at the tent.  she is a super star.
> 
> i think one of the gals there really knows what she is talking about.





Hmmpphh.  The last time I went to a psychic, she told me someone in my family was sick, and she really hoped they weren't going to die.  My grandma died 3 weeks later.  That sucked.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Snow!!!      It is a bit late in the year to get the white stuff.     Although, precipitation can be a good thing.    We're finally getting rain.    It's a bummer for my houseguests, but it's a much better option than the fires that had begun. 



AlexandNessa said:


> LARRY BIRKHEAD IS THE FATHER!  I REPEAT, LARRY BIRKHEAD IS THE FATHER!!!  Ah, sorry ... it has been a very stressful several weeks, and I can finally rest easy and get a good night's sleep now that that has been determined.  Phew.. it was touch and go there for a while.  I was worried Zsa Zsa's hubby might be a long shot ....




No way!    I still don't believe it!    I so thought it was going to be O.J. Simpson.      I demand a retest!!!     Now that Larry Birkhead's been declared the "winner", I bet the 1st thing he's doing is, "Going to Disneyland".     (I love those commercials.)

On a serious note, I hope whomever ends up with custody of the baby sees more than $$$ signs in her. 



Dagny said:


> Grabbing my coffee now and putting it in my refillable mug (should I mention that I bought the mug 10 years ago????)



How long have you been waiting to be all bad & declare your multiple trip use of refillable mugs?      I can just hear it now, "Woohoo, I just posted on the  Dis about reusing my refillable mug.    Take that mug nazis!!!      BTW, if you need proof, you can find my post on the  Universal board."  



damo said:


> I won't really care what the theme of the new rides are as long as the rides are really good.



I'm with you on that one!    Quality of ride is much more important than the theme to us.

Bye, for now.     I'll try to check in later.


----------



## macraven

good morning homies.  just here for a quick check in.

i have to leave soon so i do not have to shovel the drive way again.
yup, it's snow time for me.


tarheel, that was some deep thinking, OJ simpson........

jodie slept well last night since "who's your daddy" was cleared up.
saw on Extra last night that Stern said he is not going to fight, he wil the girl to larry.
of course, at this point larry is knee high in debt.  looks like he will have to go back to work now.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Goodness gracious. I had forgotten about OJ Simpson!  It's only a matter of time before poor Dannielynn becomes the main character of Danielle Steele's next novel.  Poor thing.  

Anyway, I only have one more night of work, and then I am off for the weekend.    It's time for some shopping before Universal in May!  Does anyone know when Nike typically comes out with their spring line?  If it's out already, I am way disappointed.  I want new Shox, but I haven't found any I like, and I'm waiting for their new releases.  (The shox have to be throughout the sneaker.  Not just on the heal.  I hate those.)  

*BTW, GOOD MORNING, UNIVERSAL PEEPS!*


----------



## Motherfletcher

So was Zsa Zsa married to OJ?


----------



## AlexandNessa

Motherfletcher said:


> So was Zsa Zsa married to OJ?



Keep up!  If OJ were married to Zsa Zsa, she wouldn't still be alive ...  Duh!


----------



## Motherfletcher

LOL is way overused but this time I had my secretary come in to see what I was laughing at!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Ah, so many times I feel I have earned my tag of "Does anyone know what I'm talking about."  And then other times, my Universal brethren just "get it."  They know.  I'm home.


----------



## damo

Motherfletcher said:


> LOL is way overused but this time I had my secretary come in to see what I was laughing at!



Wow, did she stay overnight?


----------



## yankeepenny

MOVE ON OVER!

WICKED MONKISH PENNY HAS ARRIVED!  
Good morning to all!  I tip my coffee to you. We are expecting a major storm here thursday into friday. last week, thousand of folks were without power for several days. keep your fingers crossed it is not so bad this tme. heavy wet snow is no fun.


111 days until vacation! 

my vaca schedule looks like this:
9/2 arrival at Dolphin, chill and energize 
9/3 Sea World Day new for us
9/4 US Day another new thing
9/5 IOA Day ditto 
9/6-   repeat one of the above that we did not finish  
9/7 AK Day  
9/8 eat Krispy Kremes at MCO and cry we are leaving


----------



## yankeepenny

okay... getting to know others.... i will go first....
Macraven, what is your first name?


----------



## yankeepenny

goofie4goofy said:


> What a great Idea!
> 
> I have an interesting topic.  Has anyone ever gone to the psychics in IOA?  They are in the tent in Drangon Land (as I call it)  There is a guy named Kevin who absolutely blew me away.  My DH and I went for fun....I was not expecting an experience like that.  Kevin read my palm and he told me details about my life.  He did  not question me , he told me.  He told my husband details about a guy we do business with (with whom we I had my suspicions about) and he told us he is a liar and cannot be trusted...and he was right.  I have been to psychics before, but this guy was amazing.  I am looking forward to going again.
> 
> So I am wondering if anyone else has shared in this experience.





*ARE YOU SERIOUS... I COULD DO THIS????? TELL ME MORE.....*


----------



## JMCDAD

Is there a shortcut from HRH to US 
From what I read there was but now its only for employees ?
please confirm , deny


----------



## yankeepenny

Motherfletcher said:


> So was Zsa Zsa married to OJ?




i thought OJ was married to Elizabeth Taylor....


----------



## yankeepenny

so the birkenhead dude is the daddy? were there like 5 choices?
i feel bad for that baby.....


----------



## marciemi

macraven - no snow here yet!  Still waiting but for some reason they already cancelled golf for the day! 

Penny - good idea - I was wondering about folks first names too.  I'm Marcie in case that's not obvious from my screen name!

Question on your count of days until vacation?  My countdown says 107 days and I'm leaving on July 27th.  How can you have 111 days until September 2nd?  Are you doing something else in the meantime?  Not meaning to depress you if the count is just off!


----------



## damo

JMCDAD said:


> Is there a shortcut from HRH to US
> From what I read there was but now its only for employees ?
> please confirm , deny



It involves going through the parking lot.  You used to be able to use the exit beside the slide and walk through the parking lot to the main gate.  That exit is now locked but if you just go out the front exit and down the stairs to the left, then turn left again walking all the way through both parking lots, you will get to the front gates of the studios.


----------



## Motherfletcher

yankeepenny said:


> i thought OJ was married to Elizabeth Taylor....



That's Micheal Jackson.(MJ) not OJ.


----------



## keishashadow

Frederick Prinz von Anhalt (not a prince nor from Anhalt) - my hero ; was rootin' for the creepy old dude; perhaps he's the govenators true dad? 

top secret pic of new Lowes onsite hotel's poolscape...keep it quiet please!






and they fit right in with HHN


----------



## Motherfletcher

keishashadow said:


> Frederick Prinz [/IMG]



Freddy Prince?


----------



## goofie4goofy

yankeepenny said:


> *ARE YOU SERIOUS... I COULD DO THIS????? TELL ME MORE.....*




I will be going again this trip, so I will post about it.  I loved it!  Last year it was $75.00 per person before tip (I gave $10).  Since they are an independant company, it cannot go on your room key, so if interested remember to bring cash or a credit card.  I have not been to a psychic in years, I thought it was more for entertainment and theming.....boy were we surprised!


----------



## keishashadow

hmmm...I see a certain resemblance











*Q:* freddy prinze jr or sr?

for personality i'll cast my vote for Sr nice head of hair too.


----------



## goofie4goofy

yankeepenny said:


> *ARE YOU SERIOUS... I COULD DO THIS????? TELL ME MORE.....*




I will be going again this trip, so I will post about it.  I loved it!  Last year it was $75.00 per person before tip (I gave $10).  Since they are an independant company, it cannot go on your room key, so if interested remember to bring cash or a credit card.  I have not been to a psychic in years, I thought it was more for entertainment and theming.....boy were we surprised!


----------



## goofie4goofy

Holy crap...sorry about the duplicate posts.  I just got new internet service a few days ago which advertises as the "fastest" available.  It is so fast I cannot keep up with it.  It downloads 50 megabits per second/uploads in 5.  I need to get used to all this speed.


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> i don't know what will be the replacement for bttf.
> i read on another board that they speculate it will be the simpsons.  someone posted that it will be that otto the school bus driver has the kids in the bus and marge takes over driving for some reason.  don't remember too much more of what was posted on that set up.
> 
> some people like the simpsons and others don't.  i don't know who uo decides the new rides.
> when my kid was in 2nd grade, his teacher hated the simpsons.  i had my kid in a blue simpson sweatshirt one day at school and she sent me a note saying that show was dispicable........i was so embarrassed and i told the kid don't you dare tell your teacher you watch that show!!
> 
> yea, bad mom moment.



Now I'm not saying anyone is a bad mom or dad because they watch it or let their kids watch it. I think my main reason for it is because I have 4 children and my oldest son was quite a challenge. Maybe he actually reminded me quite a bit of Bart. It didn't matter how much trouble that boy got in to he just wouldn't listen. Now he is a fabulous kid (at 22) but that is afte me having to do some tough love and kick him out of the house after he graduated from high school. Believe me that was hard but it turned his life around.

I do remember teachers being very upset about the show. I have also heard of them sending notes home here in Oklahoma way back when. It even seems as though the shirts were banned in some schools around here.



macraven said:


> in case a former question gets lost in the pages, if you know the answer or have a comment on it, please post.
> 
> goofie4goofy asked about the psychic tents.
> 
> have any of you done that?



I have never been but it does sound quite interesting. Although I don't think I could handle it if I got one of those reports about someone in my family being sick. That would be a little to much.



Amity 3 said:


> how about the Simpsons merchandise and characters in the park?



I don't mind the merchandise or the characters in the park. It is just not something we participate in. My youngest, who is 8, would have no idea what it was. If others want to participate that is their perogative. I just really think that replacing a classic movie with an old TV show is not the best thing to do. 



Amity 3 said:


> such as?



Hmm, although there is something that is JP related at IOA and it is an older movie maybe they could do something really good with the simulator ride that would include JP. Other than that I not really a movie buff and I would have to figure out which movies are Universals before I could come up with anything else. 



marciemi said:


> macraven - no snow here yet!  Still waiting but for some reason they already cancelled golf for the day!
> 
> Penny - good idea - I was wondering about folks first names too.  I'm Marcie in case that's not obvious from my screen name!
> 
> Question on your count of days until vacation?  My countdown says 107 days and I'm leaving on July 27th.  How can you have 111 days until September 2nd?  Are you doing something else in the meantime?  Not meaning to depress you if the count is just off!



Marcie - We are supposed to be leaving home on the 27th as well. I am still trying to work it out so that me & the kids can leave home on the 24th and let DH fly in to join us later on. Anyway, we will be in Orlando by the evening of the 28th! Maybe we will bump in to you there!

And I can not believe this weather. It was in the high 80's here early last week, then we had snow flurries on Thursday & Friday. It was still cold out yesterday morning & last night it had warmed back up & we had tornado warnings around us. I am definetly ready for the weather to calm down.

Have a terrific day everyone! Oh yeah and my name is Lori, maiden name was Bell. That is of course where the user name comes from.


----------



## AlexandNessa

keishashadow said:


> Frederick Prinz von Anhalt (not a prince nor from Anhalt) - my hero ; was rootin' for the creepy old dude; perhaps he's the govenators true dad?



Mine too! I mean, what man in his right mind openly and publicly contests paternity of a child with a playboy bunny while he's still married to someone else?  Guess Zsa Zsa is OK with an open marriage?  Or is that what happens when you're 90 and married to someone 26 years your junior?  I mean, I'm pretty sure if Mike were publicly wanting a DNA test because he (too) could be Dannielynn's daddy, we'd be taking separate vacations by now.  But that's just me.


Anyway, I see some new faces on this thread.  Hello and welcome!


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> It involves going through the parking lot.  You used to be able to use the exit beside the slide and walk through the parking lot to the main gate.  That exit is now locked but if you just go out the front exit and down the stairs to the left, then turn left again walking all the way through both parking lots, you will get to the front gates of the studios.



yup, that's the short cut way for the last 3 years!
i use it.


checking in from work.
here for a short time and a cup of coffee.......who brought the coffee?


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> Mine too! I mean, what man in his right mind openly and publicly contests paternity of a child with a playboy bunny while he's still married to someone else?  Guess Zsa Zsa is OK with an open marriage?  Or is that what happens when you're 90 and married to someone 26 years your junior?  I mean, I'm pretty sure if Mike were publicly wanting a DNA test because he (too) could be Dannielynn's daddy, we'd be taking separate vacations by now.  But that's just me.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I see some new faces on this thread.  Hello and welcome!



i can't get over that the prince still can operate at the age of 90...


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> yup, that's the short cut way for the last 3 years!
> i use it.
> 
> 
> checking in from work.
> here for a short time and a cup of coffee.......who brought the coffee?



Blah!  Coffee.  What happened to the yuck smilie?


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> macraven - no snow here yet!  Still waiting but for some reason they already cancelled golf for the day!
> 
> Penny - good idea - I was wondering about folks first names too.  I'm Marcie in case that's not obvious from my screen name!



yup, snow is here and the ice has done havoc on the power lines.
many lines down and many without power in nearby communities.
hope you don't get hit hard when it comes your way.

i'm hoping the power goes out at school and we get to go home.
but then, i wouldn't have power and couldn't play on the computer or watch american idol tonight.......i better think twice before i wish for something.



i just go by Mac.  simple and easy
i do genealogy and McRaven is the family name i research for others and myself. (gmom's last name)  and it is a play on my name and i use a Mac computer.


----------



## damo

We're just supposed to get rain up here in balmy Toronto.


----------



## macraven

to the homies, old and new
so glad you could drop by this morning.





this is the homies home away from home.
all are welcome here!




skool bell rang, back to class.
yes, i know i did not spell it correctly so don't get the red pen out


----------



## AlexandNessa

macraven, you know, I never asked you what you teach.  I only ask because I am certified to teach 7th-12th grade English (I know you probably can't tell from my lack of grammar on these boards).  I did my student teaching at Greenwich High School in CT, let's just say "> 10 years ago."


----------



## yankeepenny

*I MISCOUNTED!!!!!!!!

 NEED MORE COFFEE .......


 *


----------



## yankeepenny

SSSNNNRRRKKKK.......

JUST SUCKING UP THE SNIFFLES.....


BOO HOOO.......


144 DAYS....
WILL THE MONK GIRL MAKE IT????


----------



## yankeepenny

I Really do cry like a girl......


all I need now is to see Steel Magnolias and I am all set.....

    


guess i will to work....and stop at Dunkins for some love....

 
see you all later


----------



## marciemi

Oh great!  And it's all my fault!

Really though, you made me stress out briefly because we're desperately watching for that 90 day window because the main thing my boys want to do is the surfing lessons at TL, which we can book 90 days out.  I saw your count and was like "Oh no!  Did I miss it??!"


----------



## tlinus

*MORNING ALL!!!!!*


I have coffeed up and am hanging out!!! altho there is ALOT of stuff I should be doing right now - ummm, like laundry so I can pack. I don't think we are going to need shorts and bathing suits anytime soon around here!!


----------



## tlinus

OK - 

Dh wants to pack light for our vacation. We will be there from 4/25 thru 5/1 and we only want to do carryons. Based on experience and weather history, how do I pack for us? 3 outfits plus our travel clothes? 4 for each? I always do laundry on vacation anyway (I am a habitual over packer and who wants to mix dirty clothes with clean stuff we haven't used - ewwwwwwwww). Can I use a small pull along suitcase as a carryon for all of the beans' clothing and then me and DH each with a duffel bag??

We have never flown with the kids before, so I am clueless   last time I flew it was alone from here to Boston last summer to meet up with DH who was there on business - not having checked bags was AWESOME!!

C'mon homies......spare a tip, secret, anything to make this an ENJOYABLE event!!


----------



## loribell

tlinus said:


> OK -
> 
> Dh wants to pack light for our vacation. We will be there from 4/25 thru 5/1 and we only want to do carryons. Based on experience and weather history, how do I pack for us? 3 outfits plus our travel clothes? 4 for each? I always do laundry on vacation anyway (I am a habitual over packer and who wants to mix dirty clothes with clean stuff we haven't used - ewwwwwwwww). Can I use a small pull along suitcase as a carryon for all of the beans' clothing and then me and DH each with a duffel bag??
> 
> We have never flown with the kids before, so I am clueless   last time I flew it was alone from here to Boston last summer to meet up with DH who was there on business - not having checked bags was AWESOME!!
> 
> C'mon homies......spare a tip, secret, anything to make this an ENJOYABLE event!!




There are rolling bags that can be used as carryons. I'm not sure about the size but you can check size limitations on the airlines websites. You could actually take a rolling one as a carryon for each one of you if you wanted to. With that you could easily pack what you need. On top of that you get the personal bag each that you stow under your seat. You'll have plenty of room to just do carryons!

Have fun!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Ew!  That's a tough one, and I am not a good one to ask as I have a husband who packs his entire closet, and then proudly announces, "I'm done packing!"  Each person will be allowed a carry-on.  But don't forget about your toiletry stuff.  No more than 3 oz containers of any liquid (shampoo, etc) for each person in a quart sized plastic bag, blah, blah.... 

We never take one outfit per day.  We want different clothes for dinner or after sunning at the pool, just because Orlando can be so hot and sticky.  We usually bring 2 outfits per day plus bathing suit stuff.  Am I making you panic?


----------



## Scrappy Annie

*HEY MAC!!  Great Idea for a Thread!!!  *

*



*

*Hello Everyone!  I'm so EXCITED that there is a Thread I can call HOME!!!!!  This will be FUN!*

*I Hope you don't Mind me making myself at HOME!!  
(Notice the dust....Ahhh Just like Home)*

*



*​


----------



## Scrappy Annie

AlexandNessa said:


> Ew!  That's a tough one, and I am not a good one to ask as I have a husband who packs his entire closet, and then proudly announces, "I'm done packing!"  Each person will be allowed a carry-on.  But don't forget about your toiletry stuff.  No more than 3 oz containers of any liquid (shampoo, etc) for each person in a quart sized plastic bag, blah, blah....
> 
> We never take one outfit per day.  We want different clothes for dinner or after sunning at the pool, just because Orlando can be so hot and sticky.  We usually bring 2 outfits per day plus bathing suit stuff.  Am I making you panic?


*I Totally Agree.... Hot...Sticky  Lotsa Clothes          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*






*​


----------



## keishashadow

Scrappy Annie said:


> *HEY MAC!! Great Idea for a Thread!!! *​
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> *Hello Everyone! I'm so EXCITED that there is a Thread I can call HOME!!!!! This will be FUN!*​
> *I Hope you don't Mind me making myself at HOME!! *
> *(Notice the dust....Ahhh Just like Home)*​
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​


 
where's the cat hair?




Simpsons - to paraphrase Bart "don't have a cat man "





it's all a matter of taste, in my case - bad 

speaking of...figure the Prinz has a few of these laying (or is it lying? lol)
around...


----------



## tlinus

AlexandNessa said:


> Ew!  That's a tough one, and I am not a good one to ask as I have a husband who packs his entire closet, and then proudly announces, "I'm done packing!"  Each person will be allowed a carry-on.  But don't forget about your toiletry stuff.  No more than 3 oz containers of any liquid (shampoo, etc) for each person in a quart sized plastic bag, blah, blah....
> 
> We never take one outfit per day.  We want different clothes for dinner or after sunning at the pool, just because Orlando can be so hot and sticky.  We usually bring 2 outfits per day plus bathing suit stuff.  Am I making you panic?



Who me? Panic? Nahhhhh (not yet anyway) - I know how you feel about wanting more than one option for clothes for each day (for Pete's sake he is travelling with 3 females) - We usually drive so I use the mondo suitcases and pack like Mike - EVERY piece of summerclothing goes in it!!!! Not too worried about the toiletries, we are having the 30 minute grocery stop and can get some stuff there. I have enough to pack in the carryone with all of bean#2's medicines (inhalers, epi pens, benadryl, prescribed hydrocortisone cream - ugh....poor kid and her dang allergies/asthma  )


----------



## keishashadow

AlexandNessa said:


> Ew! That's a tough one, and I am not a good one to ask as I have a husband who packs his entire closet, and then proudly announces, "I'm done packing!" Each person will be allowed a carry-on. But don't forget about your toiletry stuff. No more than 3 oz containers of any liquid (shampoo, etc) for each person in a quart sized plastic bag, blah, blah....
> 
> We never take one outfit per day. We want different clothes for dinner or after sunning at the pool, just because Orlando can be so hot and sticky. We usually bring 2 outfits per day plus bathing suit stuff. Am I making you panic?


 
your dh & i think alike; my dh always takes one look @ the pile & insists i open it up & take half the crap out...i still come home w/unworn clothing.

unless we have a washer&dryer in the room, i refuse to do laundry or cook while on vacation.

we have traveled w/just carryons in the past for short trips, can't imagine now w/all the restrictions.


----------



## goofie4goofy

tlinus said:


> OK -
> 
> Dh wants to pack light for our vacation. We will be there from 4/25 thru 5/1 and we only want to do carryons. Based on experience and weather history, how do I pack for us? 3 outfits plus our travel clothes? 4 for each? I always do laundry on vacation anyway (I am a habitual over packer and who wants to mix dirty clothes with clean stuff we haven't used - ewwwwwwwww). Can I use a small pull along suitcase as a carryon for all of the beans' clothing and then me and DH each with a duffel bag??
> 
> We have never flown with the kids before, so I am clueless   last time I flew it was alone from here to Boston last summer to meet up with DH who was there on business - not having checked bags was AWESOME!!
> 
> C'mon homies......spare a tip, secret, anything to make this an ENJOYABLE event!!




I love to pack!!  We are doing carryons only this trip too.  It's all in the luggage.  I found it best to invest in quality cases, not only are they regulation size but you can really max out your packing capacity.  The only problem with doing carry-ons is that your liquids are limited.  I am FedExing a Box O'Beauty down to the resort with all shampoos, sunscreens, perfumes, etc It's inexpensive and saves a lot of aggravation...If not ziplock makes "travel bags" which are TSA approved.  They are the right size for all your liquids so there is not question. Everything has to be in 3oz or less containers.   

I have a few rules for packing carry ons.  Summer clothing is a snap!  Each person is entitled to 2 carry ons each.  So each person gets 1 "wheeler" bag (make sure your wheeler is the correct size or you will be forced to check it)and one shoulder bag.  I buy clothes that can easily fold small and natural fibers like cotton that can easily be washed.  Think lots of tees and tanks and polo shirts.  Tank tees fold so tiny and if you buy them in lots of colors, you can layer them.  They look great with skirts, shorts and pants.  I pack 1 pair of pants (this trip white denim jeans - dress up or down) I pack bathing suits. cover ups and undies in ziplock bags and squish the air out of them.  Pack dresses and skirts that fold small.  Accessorize your evening outfits with jewelery - long necklaces, earrings etc.  Pick 1 pair of shoes for evening a neutral pair that go with everything.  Flip flops can always be slipped in your bag along the perimeter of the case since they don;t have heels.  I figure on 4 pairs of shorts each, 1 pair pants and fill in the rest.  Think in outfits and comfort. We also wear our bulkiest shoes when travelling to save suitcase room. I over pack too and I cannot wear the same thing all day and I need at least 3 bathing suits.  I figure this for 1 days clothing - park clothes, pool clothes, evening clothes. Since we are going to USO for 5 days then to Captiva for 6, I can easily do a load of clothes once we get to Captiva.  I don't mind since we just hang on the beach all day when there anyway.  

I hate checking bags, especially now with so many bags getting lost.  When we pack suitcases, we now Fed Ex them.  With carry on bags or no bags it is so easy especially when you print your boarding passes the night before....just go straight to security. Hope this helps!


----------



## Figment22

Whoa, I don't show up here for a day or two and look at all I've missed!  I've got some catching up to do.

Great idea for a thread!


----------



## tikkipoo

Figment22 said:


> Whoa, I don't show up here for a day or two and look at all I've missed!  I've got some catching up to do.
> 
> Great idea for a thread!



Me too!  Guess that's what I get for actually working at work.


----------



## Dagny

Motherfletcher said:


> My Daddy always said, "Be careful who's baby you're calling ugly."



Don't know how you inferred this statement, it is simply my opinion that they can do better than another animated cartoon simulator attraction.    



Dagny said:


> I just think trying to put a Simpsons ride in the existing attraction structure would cause it to be very similar to the Jimmy Neutron attraction.  Now given its local close to MIB, and the type of attraction (movie simulator), I could totally see a ride based on say Battlestar Gallactica (am I the only one who watches this show, LOL).


----------



## damo

tlinus said:


> OK -
> 
> Dh wants to pack light for our vacation. We will be there from 4/25 thru 5/1 and we only want to do carryons. Based on experience and weather history, how do I pack for us? 3 outfits plus our travel clothes? 4 for each? I always do laundry on vacation anyway (I am a habitual over packer and who wants to mix dirty clothes with clean stuff we haven't used - ewwwwwwwww). Can I use a small pull along suitcase as a carryon for all of the beans' clothing and then me and DH each with a duffel bag??
> 
> We have never flown with the kids before, so I am clueless   last time I flew it was alone from here to Boston last summer to meet up with DH who was there on business - not having checked bags was AWESOME!!
> 
> C'mon homies......spare a tip, secret, anything to make this an ENJOYABLE event!!



We're just doing carryons as well.  Here is my trick.  I wear a short skirt to the parks so that it can be worn everywhere no matter where we go.  I wear a tank top with the skirt.  I bring along one sweater or hoodie and one pair of capris just in case.  Plus a bathing suit plus delicates.  That makes for about 10 articles of clothing.


----------



## bubba's mom

tikkipoo said:


> Me too!  Guess that's what I get for actually working at work.



  you actually work! ...eh, gotta pay for those trips somehow..... 


re: packing....we have to check bags, no way around it.  we usually go for 10 days - 2 weeks and even if i take enough clothes for everyone for 5 days, i still have to do laundry....(while in the pool @ DFIL's house  )


Glad to see we are being "found" ....welcome friends!


----------



## macraven

i have been out shoveling for the last 90 minutes.


now i need to read back and see if more homies came to play.

i posted on about 3 hot threads where a lot of uo homies post and sent out some pm's to let everyone know to come on over.


going to count noses now.

be very glad you do not live in northern illinois, especially where the wisconsin border is.

200 flights out of o'hare cancelled today, more delayed.
same for midway airport out of chgo.


----------



## marciemi

Yeah, it's finally getting here.  More blizzardy conditions (the snow is going straight sideways) than heavy snow yet, but we've probably got our first inch down and it's not supposed to let up until tomorrow sometime.  But I hear 50's for the weekend?!


----------



## macraven

hey homies, welcome to your new home...


i'll try to greet everyone at least once when they first start posting.
all of you are very important people you know.
you shake off mummy dust each time you are over here......and we love it...


if i overlook a name, send me a pm and i'll be sure to get you in highlights sooner or later.

Yankeepenny:   keep the coffee going, but don't make nescafe please

tlinus:  you're looking for shorts and swim suits in this type of weather?
pack light you say.  i have a long story for that.  remind me to tell it.

Figment22:  YEA you found us.....Boo you never came back.
come back and spill your guts for us.  

tikkipoo:  had to work, eh.  next time bring a note from mom when you come in late...... 

Scappy Annie:  i started to think sissy was slacking on the job.  did she send you the memo yet?  you give the best siggie pics!

how about sharing the UO characters and fantastic four dance routine for us?
you know you want to
post that great pic here for the others to see please


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Yeah, it's finally getting here.  More blizzardy conditions (the snow is going straight sideways) than heavy snow yet, but we've probably got our first inch down and it's not supposed to let up until tomorrow sometime.  But I hear 50's for the weekend?!



i think we only have 5 right now but so much ice.
night school has been cancelled due to road conditions here.

yea, break my back shoveling pure ice and snow and it will all go away this weekend, huh

hope you don't get it bad.  i'm sick of winter.  i am not a snow bunny.


----------



## KEW80

macraven said:


> hey homies, welcome to your new home...
> 
> 
> Scappy Annie:  i started to think sissy was slacking on the job.  did she send you the memo yet?  you give the best siggie pics!
> 
> *how about sharing the UO characters and fantastic four dance routine for us?*you know you want to
> post that great pic here for the others to see please



*mac, you talking about this pic......*


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> tlinus:  you're looking for shorts and swim suits in this type of weather?
> pack light you say.  i have a long story for that.  remind me to tell it.[/B]



Oh  DOOOoooo tell.....I will be all ears later   I am running out to actually spend some money on ME and a haircut!!


----------



## macraven

i have made 5 solo trips to the motherland and the darkside.
i stay for 15 full days.

last year i took 2 big suitcases and a carry on and a briefcase.
i could have gotten by with half of the shorts i took.  the tops, well, i spill a lot so the extras were needed.  i really took too much

year before i took one large suitcase and a carry on.  it worked.
i wore the shorts twice each and took tanks cause i was thin then. they are easy to roll up and don't take much space.  i thought i did so well in packing light.  i forgot to pack undies......oh snap

this year, i am going light.  i'll take three tops per shorts that match.
if i spill chocolate on my tops, i'll throw them away.

when i read that goofie4goofy takes matching items including jewelry, i thought   wow, she must look nice in the parks.

good thing i am going solo, i wouldn't want to embarrass anyone looking so ..uh....natural......dang, i don't even do my nails when i am on vacation


but for HHN, i order the CSW shirts so then i will be set for that event.


----------



## macraven

KEW80 said:


> *mac, you talking about this pic......*






i adore that picture !!
thanx homie!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> hey homies, welcome to your new home...
> 
> 
> i'll try to greet everyone at least once when they first start posting.
> all of you are very important people you know.
> you shake off mummy dust each time you are over here......and we love it...
> 
> 
> if i overlook a name, send me a pm and i'll be sure to get you in highlights sooner or later.





   

enuf said










that's ok mac...i think i know where i stand......_beyond _the welcome wagon  homie


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> i have made 5 solo trips to the motherland and the darkside.
> i stay for 15 full days.
> 
> last year i took 2 big suitcases and a carry on and a briefcase.
> i could have gotten by with half of the shorts i took.  the tops, well, i spill a lot so the extras were needed.  i really took too much
> 
> year before i took one large suitcase and a carry on.  it worked.
> i wore the shorts twice each and took tanks cause i was thin then. they are easy to roll up and don't take much space.  i thought i did so well in packing light.  i forgot to pack undies......oh snap
> 
> this year, i am going light.  *i'll take three tops per shorts that match*.
> if i spill chocolate on my tops, i'll throw them away.
> 
> when i read that goofie4goofy takes matching items including jewelry, i thought   wow, she must look nice in the parks.
> 
> good thing i am going solo, i wouldn't want to embarrass anyone looking so ..uh....natural......dang, i don't even do my nails when i am on vacation
> 
> 
> but for HHN, i order the CSW shirts so then i will be set for that event.



That is what I think I will do......2 pairs of shorts each with at least 2 if not 3 matching tops!!!

oh - and I won't forget the undies!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> oh - and I won't forget the undies!!!




whew!


----------



## macraven

oh snap..........i did forget a homie...



   


*Bubba's Mom*  your home away from home



sorry, i saw you there and well, you know how blonde i am...


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> oh snap..........i did forget a homie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bubba's Mom*  your home away from home
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, i saw you there and well, you know how blonde i am...




nah, not forgotten........ i know you're blonde!



Let the "flogging" commence!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom, come back home.


----------



## macraven

i can't find the apprentice contest thread....

wanted to post on it.

well, i 'll post what i have to say here.


my cd came today!!

i was a loser, didn't get the big money award but did get the cd and it looks good.


after jodie , keisha and others posted they received their cd prize, i thought wonder why i didn't get anything.

mine came today!


----------



## Amity 3

what is 'snow'?


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> i can't find the apprentice contest thread....
> 
> wanted to post on it.
> 
> well, i 'll post what i have to say here.
> 
> 
> my cd came today!!
> 
> i was a loser, didn't get the big money award but did get the cd and it looks good.
> 
> 
> *after jodie , keisha and others posted they received their cd prize, i thought wonder why i didn't get anything.*
> mine came today!





i didn't get one either..... yeah well...not that important to me...........


----------



## bubba's mom

Amity 3 said:


> what is 'snow'?



annoying,  cold, white stuff that falls from the sky......on second thought, be glad you "don't know"


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hi everyone!  I've just woken up (working midnights this week).  My weekend starts 7 am tomorrow morning.  Whoooooo-heeeee!

It's way cold here right now, and we are well into April.  I would like to know why all the fuss about Global Warming right now.  Showtime has "An Inconvenient Truth" airing every 10 minutes right now, and I'm finding that rather annoying as I can usually store my winter coat by now.


----------



## macraven

Amity 3 said:


> what is 'snow'?



remember the stories that the relatives used to talk about....i walked 5 miles to school in snow up to my knees.......that stuff.


btw, kankakee did not get snow.  i think they will hit about 50 on friday




right now amity i am calling it grass cover.
we fertlized last weekend..........now to do it all over again.


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> i didn't get one either..... yeah well...not that important to me...........



did you enter the apprentice contest?


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> did you enter the apprentice contest?



yep


----------



## macraven

i was feeling like i wasn't going to get anything even the bewbie price as jodie called it.......they all got the cd's long before me.


you might get it as mine just came today.


you did enter didn't you?


----------



## phamton

Just popping in to say hello.  I got may hair cut quite a bit shorter today.  I'm not sure if I like it or not yet but I've been having a bad hair day for about a year now and needed to do something with it. 

I've been super busy at work with very few days off so I haven't had much time to socialize here lately.  I'm getting ready to watch my favorite TV show "Lost" in an hour.  Sawyer is a feast for the eyes but my favorite character is Hurley.


----------



## goofie4goofy

My inner Diva must be showing 

I do pack an assortment of jewelery some real some costume (I pack them in snack size ziplocks so they don't get tangled) the real stuff goes into a leather travel jewel box which gets locked into the safe....Hey what's the sense of having it if you don't wear it.  I don't wear it in the parks though. That is just soooo wrong 

I do love casual dresses for the evenings...the kind you can wear with a pretty pair of flat sandals.....OK then I wear my jewelery, but not all of it at once....I co ordinate it with my clothing.


----------



## Melanie230

My daughter is going to the prom.  We just bought her dress...Isnt it GORGEOUS!


----------



## KEW80

Melanie230 said:


> My daughter is going to the prom.  We just bought her dress...Isnt it GORGEOUS!



WOW! Great dress it is gorgeous.


----------



## phamton

I love that dress.  Very elegant!


----------



## macraven

phamton said:


> Just popping in to say hello.  I got may hair cut quite a bit shorter today.  I'm not sure if I like it or not yet but I've been having a bad hair day for about a year now and needed to do something with it.
> 
> 
> .



I  i thought your hair was so cute the length it was last year.  tell me you didn't go with a britney cut did ya'?





goofie4goofy said:


> My inner Diva must be showing
> 
> I do pack an assortment of jewelery some real some costume (I pack them in snack size ziplocks so they don't get tangled) the real stuff goes into a leather travel jewel box which gets locked into the safe....Hey what's the sense of having it if you don't wear it.  I don't wear it in the parks though. That is just soooo wrong
> 
> I do love casual dresses for the evenings...the kind you can wear with a pretty pair of flat sandals.....OK then I wear my jewelery, but not all of it at once....I co ordinate it with my clothing.




i wash my face in the morning and then i go to the parks.  that's about the best it gets when i am on vacation.
i bet you are thin.
i am told thin people dress nice cause they can wear it all........



i 'm not a thin one....



Melanie230 said:


> My daughter is going to the prom.  We just bought her dress...Isnt it GORGEOUS!



you have a child old enough to go to the prom????
i always thought for some reason you were about 24 years old.

your daughter is gorgeous and so is the dress..


----------



## bubba's mom

Melanie230 said:


> My daughter is going to the prom.  We just bought her dress...Isnt it GORGEOUS!




Melanie!!!  you look awesome in that dress!!! 

phamton....welcome o' holy homie one    i have GOT to see a pic of that new haircut.....post it or PM me it....please


----------



## macraven

i have to get off soon.
american idol will be on in about 14 minutes.

i have to fix my snacks.
i have to make another pot of coffee.
i have to get my jammies on and relax.
i have to get the afgan out on the couch.
and i have to get my cat to snuggle with so i can eat and watch tv.


don't think i will be on to midnight tonight.
my back is killing me from shoveling all the snow this late afternoon after work.


----------



## Amity 3

I just realized I'm the only guy in this room.


----------



## bubba's mom

Amity 3 said:


> I just realized I'm the only guy in this room.



that's okay....we'll help you recruit more 

where's rpbert1???  get him in here....


----------



## Dagny

Amity 3 said:


> I just realized I'm the only guy in this room.



Well then I vote you to be the Cabana Boy


----------



## loribell

Is anyone else going to be there while we are?

We will be at Disney July 27th/28th - Aug 2, then RPR Aug 3rd & 4th before going back to Disney Aug 5th - 12th. I think I will probably change the RPR reservation to include the 2nd for one more day.


----------



## Amity 3

Dagny said:


> Well then I vote you to be the Cabana Boy



if I wanted to rub oil on female tourists, I'd....

that's not such a bad idea, and I'll work for tips.


----------



## yankeepenny

we walked miles to school barefoot and had to eat everything on our plates due to starving kids in africa,and more than once i stupidly said lets sent this to them...... 

ever since hitting the big 40 a couple of months ago i swear i get smarter ... or is it dumber. ...every day.....

coffee anyone???????????????


----------



## yankeepenny

amity why are you rubbing oil on tourists?????????????


----------



## Amity 3

yankeepenny said:


> amity why are you rubbing oil on tourists?????????????



I thought that's what cabana boys do...


----------



## bubba's mom

he's right penny....that's what they do....


----------



## yankeepenny

i thought they fetched drinks and told the over 40 like me folks how charming they were and yes that suit looks smashing on you , with a straight face!


----------



## drj1950

I'm a guy what should I do?


----------



## yankeepenny

ok heres a thought----think before you reply
SOPRANO ENDINGS

A- tony will get killed off by johnny sacks crowd

B- Phil Leotartdo will kill him
C- He and Carm will make a deal and go into hiding
D-Tony goes crazy and Melfi has him committed
E- Christopher wacks him
F- his own son AJ gets him and is the new boss


----------



## yankeepenny

heres another.....


how long  before the first anna nicole movie is out???

summer 07

sweeps in nov 07 

or big screen picture???????


----------



## macraven

drj1950 said:


> I'm a guy what should I do?







sit with amity and hold a bottle of oil and look pretty.

cabana boys always make good tips


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> heres another.....
> 
> 
> how long  before the first anna nicole movie is out???
> 
> summer 07
> 
> sweeps in nov 07
> 
> or big screen picture???????




i believe it is coming out in a couple of weeks......month maybe.
i was watching Extra and they were talking about it but i was on the phone yaking and dising at the same time so i might have heard wrong.

or maybe it was the other person on the other line i was with that said something is being delievered to her house in a couple of weeks....


----------



## marciemi

Amity 3 said:


> I just realized I'm the only guy in this room.



As my son would say, "You say that like it's a bad thing!" 

Loribell - I think I've told you on other threads (July? August?) - we're also heading out on July 27th and will be there until the 11th of August.  We'll also be at RPR but on August 5-6th!  Feel free to PM me if you'd like to talk shop (itinerary, etc.!)


----------



## Amity 3

drj1950 said:


> I'm a guy what should I do?



don't try to oil me down and we're cool.


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> we walked miles to school barefoot and had to eat everything on our plates due to starving kids in africa,and more than once i stupidly said lets sent this to them......
> 
> ever since hitting the big 40 a couple of months ago i swear i get smarter ... or is it dumber. ...every day.....
> 
> coffee anyone???????????????





my mom always said it was the kids in china that were starving.
yea, i got belted too for wanting to share my lousy food with them



i'll have my coffee black please.


----------



## macraven

Amity 3 said:


> don't try to oil me down and we're cool.



      


i need a refill on that coffee.  i just spilled mine


----------



## Amity 3

yankeepenny said:


> ok heres a thought----think before you reply
> SOPRANO ENDINGS
> 
> A- tony will get killed off by johnny sacks crowd
> 
> B- Phil Leotartdo will kill him
> C- He and Carm will make a deal and go into hiding
> D-Tony goes crazy and Melfi has him committed
> E- Christopher wacks him
> F- his own son AJ gets him and is the new boss



Tony must die for it to complete. it'll end in a dream sequence and fade to black.


----------



## yankeepenny

a dream sequence sounds good.


MAC- how was your idol show???


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> a dream sequence sounds good.
> 
> 
> MAC- how was your idol show???





i have watched American Idol from the beginning of the first season.
this season stinks.
i don't know why i am even watching it.


for those that haven't seen it yet, i won't spoil it for you but the jerk didn't get voted off yet.


i'm calling it a night.
back is killing me from shoveling.

catch you in the morning.


sweet sleep


----------



## damo

I can't keep up with this thread.


----------



## tlinus

damo said:


> I can't keep up with this thread.



its fast moving and fun.....complete with dancing superheroes and cabana boys!!


----------



## loribell

marciemi said:


> As my son would say, "You say that like it's a bad thing!"
> 
> Loribell - I think I've told you on other threads (July? August?) - we're also heading out on July 27th and will be there until the 11th of August.  We'll also be at RPR but on August 5-6th!  Feel free to PM me if you'd like to talk shop (itinerary, etc.!)



Sorry about that Marcie. I tend to get lost a lot on some of those threads. This one however is moving very fast and keeping my attention!

I'll be PM'ing you later!


----------



## AlexandNessa

yankeepenny said:


> ok heres a thought----think before you reply
> SOPRANO ENDINGS
> 
> A- tony will get killed off by johnny sacks crowd
> 
> B- Phil Leotartdo will kill him
> C- He and Carm will make a deal and go into hiding
> D-Tony goes crazy and Melfi has him committed
> E- Christopher wacks him
> F- his own son AJ gets him and is the new boss



OMG, am I the only one in the "who cares" department?  This week's episode of The Sopranos was TERRIBLE!  Are you kidding me?  An episode full of Monopoly and karoake?  For real?  It amazes me what that show thinks they can get away with and people always wind up apologizing for them, just waiting for it to get better.  I was so annoyed after I finished that, my husband asked how it was, and I told him about it, he got annoyed, and now won't watch it at all this season.  Even our friend Anthony (who was an extra in The Sopranos last season at the wedding) didn't like it and was annoyed.  It's just not getting the buzz around here like it usually does.  Tony can get out of the mob and go teach kindergarten for all I care!


----------



## Glendamax

Macraven I found you! But looks like the party's over . . . Will try to catch you all tomorrow. 

Thanks for telling me about this thread!


----------



## tikkipoo

macraven said:


> tikkipoo:  had to work, eh.  next time bring a note from mom when you come in late......



Dear macraven, 
Please excuse my daughter from missing the DIS yesterday.  She had a severe case of workitis.  I have severly beat her and it shall not happen again.  Thank you for your patience.  -Mother tikkipoo


Okay, I need to stay up later that I do.  First of all, I'm in for the oil rub!  Where do I sign up? 

Second, Last weeks Sopranos totally sucked!  I think Tony's going to get wacked at the end of his driveway picking up the paper.  I can't figure out who might do it though.

Third, the Anna Nicole movie will be out by this summer I bet.  What a bunch of freaks! 

Fourth, the prom dress is great!  Prom was an awful expierence for me.  Hope she has a great time! 

Finally....Love the dancing superheros.  Where do you guys find this stuff?


----------



## bubba's mom

E! had already had a True Hollywood Story about Anna Nicole on before she even died.....(AND after her son died)....so, after she died...they already had "modified" it to include her death.  boy, those E! peeps move fast!


----------



## Melanie230

You thought I was 24?  Can I marry you?  Heehee!  Nope...I am 36.


----------



## Melanie230

Actually that isnt her in the dress.  THat is just a photo of the dress.  I will post pictures of her in the dress when she goes.


----------



## momof3disneyholics

bubba's mom said:


> E! had already had a True Hollywood Story about Anna Nicole on before she even died.....(AND after her son died)....so, after she died...they already had "modified" it to include her death.  boy, those E! peeps move fast!



I've been so addicted to that story. I go home from work everyday and look for something to be on about it. My Df has even been getting into watching it with me and he usually doesn't even care about that kind of stuff.
I saw that E! True Hollywood story too. It's so sad how it ended.


----------



## tikkipoo

I haven't been addicted to the story, but that trial!  OMG  That was the greatest!  This was me at work  Good thing not much was going on those days!  I was worthless!


----------



## momof3disneyholics

tikkipoo said:


> I haven't been addicted to the story, but that trial!  OMG  That was the greatest!  This was me at work  Good thing not much was going on those days!  I was worthless!



Oh, I know! I was training someone while that trial was on and I kept my internet opened to Fox News so that I could watch the trial live. I was really setting a good example!


----------



## yankeepenny

Good morning all!

Coffee anyone??   

welcome glendamax!!!!!


----------



## JMCDAD

Its pouring here in NY today


----------



## goofie4goofy

Good Morning Everyone!!!

I have my coffee in hand- Starbucks Venti with an espresso shot .  My wonderful husband ventured out in todays horrible weather.  It's not snow but it's very rainy, windy and cold.  I remember this time last year we were going to the beach to get a pre-tan before our spring vacation. I guess this year my pre tan will be from an aerosol can.   only 10 days to go  Hopefully by the time we get back on May 2 the weather will be normal.  When we return from Fla it's time to go to Lancaster PA to buy our garden plants and begin the flower and vegetable garden.  

Speaking of TV shows........besides the Sopranos and Idol (which I also watch)
Am I the only one here addicted to LOST???  last night's show was great, just when you think you have something figured out they put a twist in it.


----------



## JMCDAD

WE are Soprano, Idol and Lost fans here too 
and most sports (well at least me, the rest of the famly , not so much)

Love Lost but I am getting frustrated, so many questions and so little answers


----------



## keishashadow

Hi to the newbies!
maxwell house special roast for me does the deed...tried to order a tequilla sunrise; but the cabana boy didn't show up for work today. 

luv, luv the dress (can't go wrong w/black & white imo).  I've got 3 boys, none of that fun stuff for me.  Almost fainted when DIL paid $800 for her bridal veil last year!  You don't wanna know what the dress cost ; beautiful but such a waste of $ imo (of course, no one asked me lol).

sopranos can only go up from last espisode; think they were going for lots of deep thinking with water theme throughout (and no one got whacked )  Really makes me miss Rome 

my prediction, Carmella catches tony w/the therapist & wacks them both; then runs off to Florida in search of cabana boy toy.


----------



## tikkipoo

Well, at least we are getting an ending on the Sopranos. And we did somewhat on Rome....but I LOVED Carnivale and they just pulled the #$#%# show with no ending!  ....sorry...still upsets me.  

$800!!!   Do you now what I could do with $800...

I'm going to Daytona Beach in 16 days! Don't know if DH will like it if I get a cabana boy...do they even have cabana boys at Daytona?


----------



## yankeepenny

we got into lost....just got sucked right in....

Hurley dudE is hysterical....sawyer is kinda cute....

but that Kate! how many has she killed or threatened???
she is a piece of work.

wonder if Desmond and claire will hook up......

Sayid is my fav....love that hair.....(just a girls view, thats all...) 

just so you know.  I CANNOT STAND LOCKE (JMO)


----------



## lovetheparks

Morning all, thread newbie popping in to say  hi! 

I got sucked into Lost at the end of the 1st Season then watched it all on DVD, now I don't watch it AT ALL on TV, I wait until the season is over so I don't have to wait to see what happens. Yep...I'm a dork!


----------



## patster734

Jumping in to say Adios!  With a chance of snow here Saturday morning, we're going up to Canada to get a way from it! 

We're actually going up there for my wife's aunt's 80th birthday party near Winnipeg.  I'll be meeting many of her relatives for the first time.  We leave this afternoon and get back Monday night.

Oh, to Macraven, I mentioned about going back to Universal in October and I got a we'll see response.  If we go, we might try taking her dad instead of my parents this time.


----------



## AlexandNessa

keishashadow & tikipoo:  I loved, loved, loved Rome!  The second (and last) season was awesome!  My hubby and I liked Carnivale too, but that is another one HBO cut too early.  How about Entourage?  We usually enjoy that very much, but this was another HBO show that just started off slow this season.  Hmpphh.

BTW, does anyone get Showtime too?  Anyone watching The Tudors?  Love it!  But then again, I am a sucker for anything having to do with the Tudor Dynasty.   



lovetheparks said:


> Morning all, thread newbie popping in to say  hi!
> 
> I got sucked into Lost at the end of the 1st Season then watched it all on DVD, now I don't watch it AT ALL on TV, I wait until the season is over so I don't have to wait to see what happens. Yep...I'm a dork!





This is exactly what I do as well!  Season 2 is somewhere in my Blockbuster queue right now.


----------



## marciemi

All right, I'm feeling left out of the TV stuff here!  Anyone else a CSI fan and waiting for tonight's episode to finish up this miniature stuff?  (Although they've said that on many other episodes as well!)

patster - don't think running away to Canada's going to solve your weather woes!  And JMCDAD, it's better than snowing like it is here!

Keisha - also have 3 boys so no fun dressing up for them either (unless you count our matching lime green zazzle shirts we got for our trip this summer!)


----------



## lovetheparks

AlexandNessa said:


> How about Entourage?  We usually enjoy that very much, but this was another HBO show that just started off slow this season.  Hmpphh.



So glad someone else thought it wasn't "all that".  

I love Entourage and could not wait for this new season to start. It's one of the shows I will not wait for. DH would not watch at first but now he's hooked. So hooked in fact, that "I" got season's 1 & 2 for Christmas last year so HE could watch!


----------



## lovetheparks

marciemi - CSI has been one of our favorites for a long time but this season I find myself TiVo'ing more often. The whole miniature thing does have me curious though.....


----------



## loribell

Well I can't comment on any of the TV shows. I seldom watch any at all. ays oAlthough the TV is always on in the background I pay no attention to it. Of course with an 8 yo it is usually on the Disney channel or Nick so there really isn't much for me to watch. Some of them I have never even heard of like Rome or Entourage. 

patster - Be safe driving. You are probably going to run in to some pretty bad weather.


----------



## goofie4goofy

I love Entourage too....Johnny Drama just kills me  

I am a total dork as well.  Even on vacation we have to get back to our room to see LOST.  Idol, not so much this year....it's OK, not as exciting or entertaining as pervious seasons.  I would not go back to our room to catch it anymore.

It seems as though LOST is putting the puzzle together by giving us insight to the characters.  Last night explained why they were kidnapping children and who Juliette is.....now the question is what has she become and can she be trusted?????  It's very interesting how all these people are connected and thye don't realize it.  Claire is Jacks half sister, Kate befriended Sawyer's gorlfriend/mother of his child, Hurley with the numbers, John and his father, Desmond and his time warp experience....even if we don;t get solid answers the show is very entertaining all by itself.  I loved the episode with the "Diamonds".


----------



## AlexandNessa

OMG, Drama is one of the funniest characters on TV!  

I am so not an Idol fan.  In fact, there are a few of us at work that hate Idol altogether, and we're voting for Sanjaya.  Go ahead.  Yell at me.  I don't care.  You can't say or do anything meaner than my mom already has.  I can't repeat in a public forum what she said to me when I told her we were voting for Sanjaya.  I don't think I deserved the silent treatment after her tirade either, but that's just me....


----------



## macraven

good morning homies.
checking in from work ..........


good to see newbies here!

   

*JMC DAD: * does my heart good to see another idol & soprano junkie
we have more openings for cabana boys.  Dagny is taking the applications and doing the interviews.

*Glendamx:*  glad you found your way here, be sure to come back and yak.  did you watch the ellen show when she was in UO?

*MOM of 3 disneyholics:*  a mini me of me......i lived that trial of anna nicole, and had E on constantly. 

*Melanie230:*  think i didn't get you in highlights yet so here it is now. she's really a 24 year old masquerading as a 36 year old..  

*Lovethparks:*  another CSI junkie like me and marciemi.....i'd include Lost but have never watched it..

*patster734: * in case your name was not in lights the first day of the thread, it is now.  i bet you are going to canada just for the poutiine and to get milk out of a bag......eh


marciemi:  i love CSI.........all the characters in it are sooooo good.


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> OMG, Drama is one of the funniest characters on TV!
> 
> I am so not an Idol fan.  In fact, there are a few of us at work that hate Idol altogether, and we're voting for Sanjaya.  Go ahead.  Yell at me.  I don't care.  You can't say or do anything meaner than my mom already has.  I can't repeat in a public forum what she said to me when I told her we were voting for Sanjaya.  I don't think I deserved the silent treatment after her tirade either, but that's just me....



      

but, but, but, but,    he's not any good........


i do have to agree, this season has been awful, i am getting bored with it this time around.  i don't think the judges took the best of the lot when the auditions were going on.


----------



## Motherfletcher

AlexandNessa said:


> I am so not an Idol fan.



I have never seen it.  Is that worse than seeing it and not liking it?


----------



## lovetheparks

goofie4goofy Drama is DH's favorite! I have to say Ari is mine, love me some Jeremy Piven  He's such a great actor. 

What?? Claire is Jack's sister?????? Haven't watched that yet. I agree with you re: Idol this year. Yeah... not so much. I'm TiVo'ing and fast forwarding ALOT this season. 

AlexandNessa - I can forgive a little Sanjaya lovin' this season because aside from Blake (the beat box kid) no one really grabs my attention and I don't want him to win - I think it's best that he not win. Hate on!  

*Editing to add I don't vote, just watch. This season is like train wreck TV, don't nescessarily want to participate but dang'd if you can't stop watching!


----------



## lovetheparks

Motherfletcher said:


> I have never seen it.  Is that worse than seeing it and not liking it?


----------



## AlexandNessa

Motherfletcher said:


> I have never seen it.  Is that worse than seeing it and not liking it?



No, what's worse is having to manage it.  Let's just say the telephone network was not designed for everyone in the country to pick up the phone at the same time and dial the same number.   

I don't like Sanjaya.  I just admire his hair.  How could you not love the pony hawk?  Tell me the pony hawk wasn't worth a vote?  Go ahead, tell me.  I know it's a singing competition, but that hair cut was the bravest thing on TV I've seen in a while!  

I just don't get the hype.  I mean it's a glorified Star Search.  I wish more people would spend as much time voting in their local school board and school budget elections as they do voting for their favorite American Idol contestant.  (Totally off soap box now.  Go back to your happy Idol chatter!  ).


----------



## macraven

Motherfletcher said:


> I have never seen it.  Is that worse than seeing it and not liking it?   Oh, and btw, do you have anymore applications for the job of cabana boys?





#1.  tough question.  looking at my magic 8 ball, it says maybe.

#2.  see dagny for the application.


----------



## JMCDAD

macraven Thanks for the shout out  

The idols are definetly not as good as last years group, I mainly like watching idol cause it one of the few shows you can watch and enjoy with your kids 

Any Sleeper Cell fans out there, my wife got me hooked on it


----------



## goofie4goofy

That is the joke of Idol.....it has morphed into a popularity contest not a true competition.  JMHO, I don't think anyone this year is "worthy" of winning.  If Sanjaya wins, I think that is more entertaining than anything else   Besides everyone knows you don't have to "win" Idol to be a star....the runners up are more popular in "real life" than the winners are.

Two words:  Jennifer Hudson

Simon did not like Taylor Hicks either. Ruben is no where to be found....what the hell???  American Idol is becoming like "The Bachelor" .......it's on TV but who cares!

Oh Yeah, Back to Lost...Claire is Jack's half sister but they do not know it.  It turns out Jacks father the drunk Dr. had an affair with Claire's mother.  Claire and her mother were in a car accident, Claire was driving and they were hit by a truck.  Claire's mother went into a deep coma and found out that her medical bills will be paid for the rest of her life by Dr. Drunk.  Claire sees her father in the airport and have a cup of coffee and he explains everything to her.  Sitting next to them was the Korean couple and the rich girl and her step brother make some kind of scene (forgot their characters names).  It's one big weave.....


----------



## tlinus

Afternoon Homies!!!

You know what grinds my gears???? The FAA. Yep. The stinking FAA. Why? Well the geniuses at work there have pretty much decided that my neighborhood would make a wonderful place for jet plane to take off over. Come September, my quiet little neighborhood could be a route for planes taking off at PHL. 

I could have planes flying 300ft in the air over my house!!! For what?? To reduce flight delays......What????? 74% of the flight delays out of PHL are due to weather!!! And another 15-16% are mechanical delays. I am soooooo angry. As it stands, westbound planes take off over the Delaware River and reach the 3000ft altitude before banking right and turning west - if this new flight plan takes place, those suckers will be taking tops off the flipping trees around here  !!!!

All of the politicians are fighting against the FAA. I am not sure if I can link an article from out daily paper, but to give you the highlight, the FAA is accepting/recording public comments at a meeting here May 1st, but they are not responding to them. So what, I go to this meeting to have these reps from the FAA just sit there nodding and staring??!!??

UGH! There are alot of schools, homes, etc that are going to be impacted. The noise decible levels in my immediate neighborhood are projected to increase 90%. I live in a small boro and our town hall has a petition that I need to go sign to try to keep this a "No Fly Zone". Its really sad that the FAA can only see *possible decreased delays *instead of the people they are going to negatively impact. But they are h@## bent on doing this reconfiguration no matter what.

I don't want to sell this house - we moved here almost 2 years ago - and of course the City of Philadelphia is all for "moving ahead to keep up with the other major airports." Guess what, have those planes fly out over the stinking City then!!!!!!! 

Sorry about the rant.....I am just really miffed


----------



## phamton

goofie4goofy said:


> Am I the only one here addicted to LOST???



Lost and Survivor are my guilty pleasures.


----------



## patster734

loribell said:


> patster - Be safe driving. You are probably going to run in to some pretty bad weather.



Thanks!  I've been checking the weather and its not suppose to be bad.  We're taking I-29 from KC, up through the Dakotas.  They're saying its going to be warmer up there on Saturday than here.  Go figure!


----------



## tlinus

Top TV shows for us (in no particular order)

If there are no sporting events on the tube (Phillies Games now)

House
The Office
My Name is Earl
Deadliest Catch
Sopranos (have to watch the ending - didn't watch last season at all)
Food Network (especially Good Eats and Throwdown!)

other than that its pretty hit or miss with us


----------



## patster734

We're pretty much tv junkies.  Amazing Race on Sunday; Heroes on Monday; NCIS and Boston Legal on Tuesday; Crossing Jordan and Lost on Wednesday; Survivor, Grey's Anatomy, ER, Earl (dvr), The Office (dvr) and Scrubs (dvr) on Thursday;  Stargate, Stargate Atlantis, Numbers, Monk (dvr) and Psych (dvr) on Fridays!  Good thing we don't have kids to corrupt with tv!


----------



## macraven

tlinus, sign the petition, heck, sign it twice.
send letters to the editor of the local paper.

get involved and others will follow.
you don't want to be in a town where the planes fly overhead consistantly.


go to all public hearings and become a thorn into their side.


----------



## macraven

i have some favorite shows but don't always get to watch.
i hate it when i forget the time and miss my shows.

crazy about Scrubs, CSI, Idol but after last week i may be done with it,, forensic files, Cops, Desparate Housewives, Extra, Access Hollywood, biography, discovery channel, and wrestling.

whenever the Cardinals are playing, i am in front of the tube or by the radio.
same for the Bears


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> i have some favorite shows but don't always get to watch.
> i hate it when i forget the time and miss my shows.
> 
> *crazy about Scrubs*, CSI, Idol but after last week i may be done with it,, forensic files, Cops, Desparate Housewives, Extra, Access Hollywood, biography, discovery channel, and wrestling.
> 
> whenever the Cardinals are playing, i am in front of the tube or by the radio.
> same for the Bears




Bean#1 is a Scrubs addict (am I a bad Mommy?) She has it set on the DVR!!


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> tlinus, sign the petition, heck, sign it twice.
> send letters to the editor of the local paper.
> 
> get involved and others will follow.
> you don't want to be in a town where the planes fly overhead consistantly.
> 
> 
> go to all public hearings and become a thorn into their side.



I can do that   !!! Alot of people here are pretty upset because there are alot of 100+ year old homes and a few historical buildings here. All of the local and State Reps are involved in this now......time for good old Ed Rendell to get involved as far as I am concerned  


OH - and on a happy note - went to the AAA office and got our TICKETS this morning!!!!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Hey all!  I'm a self-confessed lurker and occasional poster and have really enjoyed this thread.  Thanks again Mac!

Looks like hubby and I may be able to do a quick US/IOA trip in mid-July sans child!  I know that it's going to be like the hottest and most crowded time of the year, but we got a really good SW ding and we have to use it in July.  Oh well, we'll just have to make sure to get to the parks early.  
And we're thinking about trying PBH this time since it's the only on-site hotel we haven't done yet.

TIKKIPOO:  Just wanted to say that I totally agree with you on the whole "Carnivale" issue.  I was so into that show and they just stopped it!!

And re: IDOL, hubby and I are all for Melinda.  We think she's great and she's from Brentwood, TN which is just south of Nashville where we're from.  How crazy would it be though if Sanjaya won?!?!?!?  I heard that Howard Stern (as in radio show host, not Anna Nicole's lawyer) is telling his listeners to vote for him just to spite the show. 

Ok, I'll shut up for now.  Will post more later!
-Melissa


----------



## macraven

NashvilleTrio said:


> Hey all!  I'm a self-confessed lurker and occasional poster and have really enjoyed this thread.  Thanks again Mac!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *nashville trio*
> 
> 
> i'm happy the homies finally have a home to come vist at and get to know each other
> 
> there are a couple of other posters here that are going to UO in june. don't remember their actual dates though
> off the top of my head i know keishashadow, Kew 80 and bubba's mom will be there .
> 
> sign up and be added to the thread, "when are you going?"
> i hope you all can do a quick mini meet if your dates match up.


----------



## tikkipoo

Darn!  Now wouldn't that just tie in very nicely.  Howard Stern (Anna Nicole's lawyer) telling people to vote for Sanjaya on American Idol!   Then, Sanjaya, after winning American Idol, would make a cameo on Soprano's killing Tony and to the suprise of us all, is the cabana boy that Carmela runs away to Florida with!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

tikkipoo said:


> Darn!  Now wouldn't that just tie in very nicely.  Howard Stern (Anna Nicole's lawyer) telling people to vote for Sanjaya on American Idol!   Then, Sanjaya, after winning American Idol, would make a cameo on Soprano's killing Tony and to the suprise of us all, is the cabana boy that Carmela runs away to Florida with!


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus - fast eddy (our great & exhaulted leader ; think he's cloned -- never seems to miss a photo op) emperor of Phillie and the provinces westward ho (that us in Pittsburgh lol the true red-headed step child of PA)...

Put in a good word for me too, please --- after 9-11 they must have had a major reshift in flight routes!  Instead of counting sheep, i now use the planes overhead.  Sometimes it sounds like they're going to land on our roof (especially the big military transports); despite living a good 30 - 40 miles from the airport. 

Sanjaya's growing on me, like a bad rash .  Don't want to scratch; but just cannot help myself (he's spreading - watch out lol).


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> Afternoon Homies!!!
> 
> You know what grinds my gears???? The FAA. Yep. The stinking FAA. Why? Well the geniuses at work there have pretty much decided that my neighborhood would make a wonderful place for jet plane to take off over. Come September, my quiet little neighborhood could be a route for planes taking off at PHL.
> 
> I could have planes flying 300ft in the air over my house!!! For what?? To reduce flight delays......What????? 74% of the flight delays out of PHL are due to weather!!! And another 15-16% are mechanical delays. I am soooooo angry. As it stands, westbound planes take off over the Delaware River and reach the 3000ft altitude before banking right and turning west - if this new flight plan takes place, those suckers will be taking tops off the flipping trees around here  !!!!
> 
> All of the politicians are fighting against the FAA. I am not sure if I can link an article from out daily paper, but to give you the highlight, the FAA is accepting/recording public comments at a meeting here May 1st, but they are not responding to them. So what, I go to this meeting to have these reps from the FAA just sit there nodding and staring??!!??
> 
> UGH! There are alot of schools, homes, etc that are going to be impacted. The noise decible levels in my immediate neighborhood are projected to increase 90%. I live in a small boro and our town hall has a petition that I need to go sign to try to keep this a "No Fly Zone". Its really sad that the FAA can only see *possible decreased delays *instead of the people they are going to negatively impact. But they are h@## bent on doing this reconfiguration no matter what.
> 
> I don't want to sell this house - we moved here almost 2 years ago - and of course the City of Philadelphia is all for "moving ahead to keep up with the other major airports." Guess what, have those planes fly out over the stinking City then!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry about the rant.....I am just really miffed




You could move next to me... ..... house next door is for sale


----------



## goofie4goofy

Does anyone know if USO is still paying people to watch TV pilots and rate them?  Last year we did this twice...we loved it.  We saw the pilot for Raines with Jeff Goldblum.  We also got to taste test coffee for a Red Lobster.  Apparently they were going to change their coffee brew. 

We also made about $70.00 - not bad!!  Since I am a TV addict, it was a no brainer for me.


----------



## AlexandNessa

goofie4goofy said:


> Does anyone know if USO is still paying people to watch TV pilots and rate them?  Last year we did this twice...we loved it.  We saw the pilot for Raines with Jeff Goldblum.  We also got to taste test coffee for a Red Lobster.  Apparently they were going to change their coffee brew.
> 
> We also made about $70.00 - not bad!!  Since I am a TV addict, it was a no brainer for me.



In September, Mike and I got to preview 1 v. 100.  Which we hated and said was beyond repair, but they didn't listen to us!  Yea Gads, Mike and I watch entirely too much TV -- HBO & Showtime on Sundays, Desperate Housewives, Brothers & Sisters, Without a Trace, Heros, What were they thinking cancelling The Black Donnellys?, all the Monday night CBS comedies, The Riches, The Shield, Boston Legal, House, SVU, Bones, Medium, Friday Night Lights, all the NBC Thursday night comedies, Ugly Betty, Rescue Me, Raines, The Ghost Whisperer for a bit of cheese, Monk, Psyche.  Yes, we have about 12 different means to record shows.  The upside is, unless the NBA playoffs are going on, we do not watch TV on vacation!    Who else loves Steve Nash?   



OK, a question for everyone:
*
What are your pre-vacation rituals?*


Mike and I say we're going to diet before vacation, but we wind up taking a walk the night before we leave and calling it even.

We both go tanning.  Technically, my freckles mesh together.  Mike tans.

We each buy a new pair of sneakers or Tevas.

I will not go on vacation without a good pedicure.

I have to get my roots done as these blonde hairs on my head are wildly unnatural!


----------



## Dagny

Boy, I am really behind on this thread and my computer is moving too slow to catch up   Did someone say LOST.... oh my the episode last night was great.... every time I get just a little fed up with that show, they suck me back in!


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> You could move next to me... ..... house next door is for sale



  
We'd wake up the 'hood!!!!
That would actually be dangerous, Barb!!!!   

I hope you get some nice new neighbors, though!!!


----------



## tlinus

Dagny said:


> Boy, I am really behind on this thread and *my computer is moving too slow to catch up *  Did someone say LOST.... oh my the episode last night was great.... every time I get just a little fed up with that show, they suck me back in!



in that case







*TAG.......YOU'RE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*






sorry - it had to be done!!!


----------



## tlinus

AlexandNessa said:


> OK, a question for everyone:
> *
> What are your pre-vacation rituals?*
> 
> 
> Mike and I say we're going to diet before vacation, but we wind up taking a walk the night before we leave and calling it even.
> 
> We both go tanning.  Technically, my freckles mesh together.  Mike tans.
> 
> We each buy a new pair of sneakers or Tevas.
> 
> I will not go on vacation without a good pedicure.
> 
> I have to get my roots done as these blonde hairs on my head are wildly unnatural!




1) What is this word di-et that you speak of???    Pass the chips and beer, its baseball season!!

2) I fear tanning booths, gimme the natural sunshine thank you!!! 

3) Check!! 

4) Appointment for that next Thursday!!  

5) no coloring here, just got my prevacation haircut last night. Although, with the dozen or so grays that were found, I may consider learning about coloring my hair.


----------



## macraven

Dagny said:


> Boy, I am really behind on this thread and my computer is moving too slow to catch up   Did someone say LOST.... oh my the episode last night was great.... every time I get just a little fed up with that show, they suck me back in!





maybe that is a good thing.


i told the 2 new male poster homies you are taking the applications for cabana boys......guess you missed that post


----------



## tlinus

goofie4goofy said:


> Does anyone know if USO is still paying people to watch TV pilots and rate them?  Last year we did this twice...we loved it.  We saw the pilot for Raines with Jeff Goldblum.  We also got to taste test coffee for a Red Lobster.  Apparently they were going to change their coffee brew.
> 
> We also made about $70.00 - not bad!!  Since I am a TV addict, it was a no brainer for me.



I LOVE doing Focus Groups - What better than a Focus Group at Universal - would love to have that happen!!


----------



## loribell

AlexandNessa said:


> In September, Mike and I got to preview 1 v. 100.  Which we hated and said was beyond repair, but they didn't listen to us!  Yea Gads, Mike and I watch entirely too much TV -- HBO & Showtime on Sundays, Desperate Housewives, Brothers & Sisters, Without a Trace, Heros, What were they thinking cancelling The Black Donnellys?, all the Monday night CBS comedies, The Riches, The Shield, Boston Legal, House, SVU, Bones, Medium, Friday Night Lights, all the NBC Thursday night comedies, Ugly Betty, Rescue Me, Raines, The Ghost Whisperer for a bit of cheese, Monk, Psyche.  Yes, we have about 12 different means to record shows.  The upside is, unless the NBA playoffs are going on, we do not watch TV on vacation!    Who else loves Steve Nash?
> 
> 
> 
> OK, a question for everyone:
> *
> What are your pre-vacation rituals?*
> 
> 
> Mike and I say we're going to diet before vacation, but we wind up taking a walk the night before we leave and calling it even.
> 
> We both go tanning.  Technically, my freckles mesh together.  Mike tans.
> 
> We each buy a new pair of sneakers or Tevas.
> 
> I will not go on vacation without a good pedicure.
> 
> I have to get my roots done as these blonde hairs on my head are wildly unnatural!




Yes you do watch a lot of television! I did catch a couple of episodes of the Black Donnelys and loved it! 

And Steve Nash, as in the Steve Nash that used to play for the Bulls back in the Michael Jordan days? If so yes, I love him too! 

As for the pre vacation rituals:

I always say I am going to diet & start walking every day but never do get around to it. 

I plan our entire vacation out on spreadsheets, deciding which park to go to on which day, what time to do what, where to eat, etc. Which is normal I suppose, except I do it over and over again. I am constantly changing things. You should see some of the spreadsheets I have made. I have even included which towns we were stopping in for potty breaks on trips we have driven on!  Of course I never stick to the spreadsheet. It is just a way to pass the time. 

I go get new summer clothes for everyone. 

I make lists of what to pack way ahead of time but never pack until it is almost time to head out the door. 

A wierd thing I have discovered that I do is do a complete deep cleaning of the house. I have no clue why!


----------



## macraven

i had to do some errands then stopped to get gas.

regular is now $2.99 in town.
i'm lake county, some miles down the road is cook county that has the city tax added on to the other taxes.  they have to be over $3 a gallon then.





pre rituals for vacay time:  buy things i will never use on the trip is probably my biggie.

and, i go on a diet.

i looked at swim suits today.
it's not gonna happen this summer.  if i can't fit into them now and buy a suit, i won't be finding any in august.

for some reason, the summer items are gone in mid august and the fall clothing is put out.  even halloween junk is out on the shelves in late august.


----------



## goofie4goofy

My entire life is a pre vacation ritual  

My husband and I hit the mall a week or so before we go to Sephora, Bloomingdales....whatever, and buy what we want...then we go for lunch.

2 days before I ship my box o'liquids FedEx to the hotel so we can do carry ons only.

The day before we leave is a "Day of Beauty" for me.  I get to the salon early for hair cut and color, mani, pedi, facial and massage. Sometimes if the spirit moves me and I feel like donning a paper thong I will also get a spray on tan and forego the massage.  My husband and I have a bottle of champagne then go out for a nice relaxing dinner.  I have all our travel clothes out for the next morning and our boarding passes printed.  Then it's into the limo we go and we're off!!  My husband spoils me and I do a day of beauty once a month, but before vacation it feels better.  At almost 46, I think I need 2 days of beauty a month....holy crap I'm old.


----------



## macraven

goofie4goofy said:


> At almost 46, I think I need 2 days of beauty a month....holy crap I'm old.





45 is the new 25 now.
you are still young


----------



## keishashadow

goofie4goofy said:


> My entire life is a pre vacation ritual
> 
> My husband and I hit the mall a week or so before we go to Sephora, Bloomingdales....whatever, and buy what we want...then we go for lunch.
> 
> 2 days before I ship my box o'liquids FedEx to the hotel so we can do carry ons only.
> 
> The day before we leave is a "Day of Beauty" for me. I get to the salon early for hair cut and color, mani, pedi, facial and massage. Sometimes if the spirit moves me and I feel like donning a paper thong I will also get a spray on tan and forego the massage. My husband and I have a bottle of champagne then go out for a nice relaxing dinner. I have all our travel clothes out for the next morning and our boarding passes printed. Then it's into the limo we go and we're off!! My husband spoils me and I do a day of beauty once a month, but before vacation it feels better. At almost 46, I think I need 2 days of beauty a month....holy crap I'm old.


 
sound like something outta martha stewart or robin leech/lifestyles of rich & famous

Here's my version:  tan to cover my existing wrinkles & get my roots touched up, never had a pedicure/manicure (personal aversion)

I'm still packing the night before, fine-tuning list for house/pet sitter; up all night too excited to sleep and usually need to gas-up on the way to the airport.


----------



## macraven

well, i do start planning my next vacation the day i come back from the present vacation.

i try to figure out when the hhn dates will be for the following year.

when i think i have it, i book the hotel the first week of january.
this year i got lazy and didn't book until feb 1st for this fall.


i chart out everything i am going to do and the time i will do it.
i'm so pathetic.......but it keeps me happy.


half of the trip is in the planning for me.

i have to go out soon and will be back on line after 9.
i do have my priorities and have to watch CSI at 8 tonight.


----------



## marciemi

lovetheparks said:


> marciemi - CSI has been one of our favorites for a long time but this season I find myself TiVo'ing more often. The whole miniature thing does have me curious though.....



They stretched it out too long though.  When the first couple episodes about it ended, it was like "so what happened?"  Just didn't seem complete - I couldn't understand how the guy they thought did it was related to all the folks who he'd "killed".

Then so much time passed that by the time they did the second segment on it, I still felt lost.  After that one, they apparently hadn't solved it (just the one "copycat" death).  But then when they started showing the trailers for this week, even DH was like "Wait, didn't they solve all that?"  All mixed up in my (and apparently) others' minds by now!


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:


> tlinus - fast eddy (our great & exhaulted leader ; think he's cloned -- never seems to miss a photo op) emperor of Phillie and the provinces westward ho (that us in Pittsburgh lol the true red-headed step child of PA)...
> 
> Put in a good word for me too, please --- after 9-11 they must have had a major reshift in flight routes!  Instead of counting sheep, i now use the planes overhead.  Sometimes it sounds like they're going to land on our roof (especially the big military transports); despite living a good 30 - 40 miles from the airport.
> 
> Sanjaya's growing on me, like a bad rash .  Don't want to scratch; but just cannot help myself (he's spreading - watch out lol).



keisha - 

They are talking about these planes taking off like 300 feet above the house!!!  

I wrote a Sound Off! (like a complaint section) to our local paper:

_Where and when can we expect our exhaulted leader of state, Ed Rendell,  to become involved with this issue of redirected flight paths? And when will it get local television news coverage? The widening of the turnpike, and the people it will effect,  was a highlight the other night on all the news stations. Just recently werent there two separate incidents where ice chunks fell off planes in Delaware County? This is not a matter to take lightly, imagine something like that happening at a school in the middle of the day!! Or a plane having mechanical problems and having to ditch. Any number of things can happen, not to mention the increase in noise and pollution! In Ridley Park the noise level increase is projected to increase 72-90%. All of this for what? One lousy minute per flight delay decrease? I say if the Greater Philadelphia Chamber of Commerce is steadily backing  the FAA plan, let the planes fly out over the city!!

Angered Mom in Ridley Park_

don't even get me started with American Idol


----------



## goofie4goofy

Oh yeah!!! Vacation Planning!!

Our anniversary vacation is here www.maromahotel.com can't wait. We have never been and it looks totally relaxing.  It's not until November and since our business recently expanded, it seems as though we will not be able to take an extended vacation until then....so I better enjoy this one!

I wish 45 was the new 25....my joints don't feel 25.


----------



## bubba's mom

Sad to say, but Survivor and CSI are DH and I's "quality" time together    We sit together and watch those (we really don't watch anything else "together").  the miniature thing has us intrigued also....we always look forward to CSI

Pre-vacation rit's:

as you can see by my ticker waaaay below, i plan ahead    but, for the annual summer trip:
always the last week of june (UO followed by a week at DFIL's house for 4th of July (that's his birthday)
I notify police dept. of our vacation and make arrangements to stop mail.  give money and lottery numbers to friend to get (cuz you know i WILL hit if i don't play while on vaca).  make out checks to pay bills and give to Mom to mail on given dates. give plants to my neighbor to water.  get brows waxed....(tan around Mother's Day for a month --usually the standard "mother's day gift") I don't get a pedicure...makes feet too soft and not good with walking around all day....i work in a salon, so I keep on top of it anyhows....do fresh coat of polish on toes and fingers.  get jewelry cleaned (and try to keep it that way till vacation). just got a haircut, so i'm good till the fall  and i don't color my hair either.... fill tolietries.  (we usually leave on a Tuesday or Wed) do wash Sunday.  We both actually work the day before we leave (altho i work 1/2 day vs. DH's full day).  when we get home, we all grab a bite to eat for dinner and clean up (trash out, run dishwasher, etc...) and then finish packing (stuff from that morning: toothbrushes, makeup, deodorants, etc....), gas the car up on the way to PHL.  We spend the night in a hotel near the airport and try to get there about 8pm (our Jan. trip, we went down on a Tuesday nite, and the goal was to be there and in bed to watch HOUSE at 9pm... --made it too  ).  So, we try to get to sleep around 9-9:30 cuz we have to get up at 4:30-5am to get shuttle and thru security at PHL for 7am flight!  Not an exciting ritual, but it works for us.  I take just enough clothes to make it thru the first part of the trip (UO) without having to do wash.  the first day at DFIL's i'm doing  ....but that's okay, cuz while it's washing and drying, I'm in the pool OR yakking to you guys!


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> I wrote a Sound Off! (like a complaint section) to our local paper:
> 
> _Where and when can we expect our exhaulted leader of state, Ed Rendell,  to become involved with this issue of redirected flight paths? And when will it get local television news coverage? The widening of the turnpike, and the people it will effect,  was a highlight the other night on all the news stations. Just recently werent there two separate incidents where ice chunks fell off planes in Delaware County? This is not a matter to take lightly, imagine something like that happening at a school in the middle of the day!! Or a plane having mechanical problems and having to ditch. Any number of things can happen, not to mention the increase in noise and pollution! In Ridley Park the noise level increase is projected to increase 72-90%. All of this for what? One lousy minute per flight delay decrease? I say if the Greater Philadelphia Chamber of Commerce is steadily backing  the FAA plan, let the planes fly out over the city!!
> 
> Angered Mom in Ridley Park_



   you go girl!!


----------



## goofie4goofy

tlinus said:


> keisha -
> 
> They are talking about these planes taking off like 300 feet above the house!!!
> 
> I wrote a Sound Off! (like a complaint section) to our local paper:
> 
> _Where and when can we expect our exhaulted leader of state, Ed Rendell,  to become involved with this issue of redirected flight paths? And when will it get local television news coverage? The widening of the turnpike, and the people it will effect,  was a highlight the other night on all the news stations. Just recently werent there two separate incidents where ice chunks fell off planes in Delaware County? This is not a matter to take lightly, imagine something like that happening at a school in the middle of the day!! Or a plane having mechanical problems and having to ditch. Any number of things can happen, not to mention the increase in noise and pollution! In Ridley Park the noise level increase is projected to increase 72-90%. All of this for what? One lousy minute per flight delay decrease? I say if the Greater Philadelphia Chamber of Commerce is steadily backing  the FAA plan, let the planes fly out over the city!!
> 
> Angered Mom in Ridley Park_
> 
> don't even get me started with American Idol




I know what your are talking about.  We don't live far from JFK (about 15 miles) and LGA is not far from that.  The flight path for landings is right over our section of Long Island.  Also not far from us is a small airport which has private jets taking off and landing. Not to mention the coroprate helicopters for Charles Dolan and others going to the Hamptons in the summer.  The small planes pretty scary and the others are just annoying.  The skies over Long Island have become the new Long Island Expressway.  I also feel that it is an invasion of my privacy.  We go to the beach often and when you look in the sky you can see all the commercial airliners lines up ready to land they are all about 30 seconds apart.  Many people think that commercial jets do not fly over Long Island, but they do.  It never used to be that way, it sucks.


----------



## Amity 3

si is everyone here on the verge of going through menopause besides me? the estrogen level is frightening.


----------



## tlinus

Amity 3 said:


> si is everyone here on the verge of going through menopause besides me? the estrogen level is frightening.



well, I hope at 37 its not me  ......I am just in a really pissy mood about all of this FAA stuff 

you better watchout for the estrogen seeping through the computer, Amity, next thing you know you are going to tell us that you are color coordinating your underwear and socks (since you don't wear bras) and that you spend more time primping and preening than you wife!!!


----------



## Eclpz314

Hi everyone!   Mac, I kept meaning to get over here and finally had free time to do so.


----------



## macraven

bringing out the welcome mat again.

we got another homie....... 

   
*eclipz314*


come on in for a cup of java with us


----------



## macraven

i think men have it made.

they age gracefully.  they don't have the hormones that make females get pissy each month.  and they get to pee standing up.

and all they have to do is shower and shave and they are ready to face the morning.


----------



## macraven

on my way back home i stopped at kmart.  they had all their easter candy on sale 50% off.  i bought some "snacks"......brachs chocolates and the good truffles.  

i watched CSI and had my snacks.

it was a pretty good show tonight.  different and i was a tad disappointed when it started with the different slant to it, but it turned out all right.

anyone else watch CSI tonight?
whatch' think of it?


----------



## yankeepenny

good evening. took me all day to get back here. crummy weather here in new england. made spaghetti and boy did it hit the spot tonight.
I f you taped CSI and have not watched it yet, stop now.

THAT SHOW JUST SUCKED!~

I thought they were gonna solve it??????

Lost was good. that i tape/ 
I think my Sayeed is gonna figure out Juliette...she is such a 
________(insert fave word here)
or hurley will figure it out. and kate will play sawyer vs, jack, because she is wishy washy. and desmond will hook up with claire!!


----------



## Eclpz314

macraven said:


> bringing out the welcome mat again.
> 
> we got another homie.......
> 
> 
> *eclipz314*
> 
> 
> come on in for a cup of java with us


Thanks for the welcome!       Now that I've found the thread, I'll stop back more often.


macraven said:


> on my way back home i stopped at kmart. they had all their easter candy on sale 50% off. i bought some "snacks"......brachs chocolates and the good truffles.
> 
> i watched CSI and had my snacks.
> 
> it was a pretty good show tonight. different and i was a tad disappointed when it started with the different slant to it, but it turned out all right.
> 
> anyone else watch CSI tonight?
> whatch' think of it?


Well, I'm kicking myself because I forgot it was on tonight.  I need to go see if ER is back on this week.     I'll stop back later.


----------



## yankeepenny

oh yes.... 
vacay planning  rituals.....
already done this years... and it is not till sept. planned days, meals, and thinking of the next....YES, I AM MONKISH AND PROUD!
 
do need tevas for some of the US/IOA rides.the crocs i ordered over a  week ago from the website in Colorado are still in route. lets see.....9 days, trecking across to Maine.....
thougth they would be here by now..... 
must be pony express....


----------



## marciemi

yankeepenny said:


> good evening. took me all day to get back here. crummy weather here in new england. made spaghetti and boy did it hit the spot tonight.
> If you taped CSI and have not watched it yet, stop now.
> 
> THAT SHOW JUST SUCKED!~




AGREED!  DH and oldest DS are at a concert and I'll sum it up in one word for them - bleach! - so they don't have to bother watching the reruns of the previous episodes with 3 minutes of new stuff!  No preview for next week either!  Can we just finish the stupid thing!


----------



## Amity 3

tlinus said:


> well, I hope at 37 its not me  ......I am just in a really pissy mood about all of this FAA stuff
> 
> you better watchout for the estrogen seeping through the computer, Amity, next thing you know you are going to tell us that you are color coordinating your underwear and socks (since you don't wear bras) and that you spend more time primping and preening than you wife!!!



wow, we're the same age, that's scary.  

we've got two Macs and one PC, so the only one I need to worry about estrogen leakage is the PC.

I'm hetero, so my wife and daughter get all of the mirror time in this house.


----------



## yankeepenny

*attention!!!!!!!\\


if you hear of me buying one more bag of easter candy at 50 percent off you are to beat me senseless with a stolen lime green mickey head from home depot!!!! *


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> AGREED!  DH and oldest DS are at a concert and I'll sum it up in one word for them - bleach! - so they don't have to bother watching the reruns of the previous episodes with 3 minutes of new stuff!  No preview for next week either!  Can we just finish the stupid thing!



well, it took the show from a different slant tonight.
i thought it ran smoother that the last few.

yea, bleach.  i would have never guessed



i was really hacked off no preview for next week.
makes me think the loose ends aren't going to be tied up next week.


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> *attention!!!!!!!\\
> 
> 
> if you hear of me buying one more bag of easter candy at 50 percent off you are to beat me senseless with a stolen lime green mickey head from home depot!!!! *



home depot has easter candy 50% off???

i'll save you yankee and go buy out what they have left.
screw the diet.


----------



## bubba's mom

one word for y'all............


finale


----------



## yankeepenny

next weeks csi is a repeat of the first miniature case...


and did you all hear lady heather will be back for two shows in may??????????????????
   

(tv guide.......)


----------



## yankeepenny

time to sign off, take a few pieces of easter candy upstairs and sleep. 
goodnight everyone!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

yankeepenny said:


> and did you all hear lady heather will be back for two shows in may??????????????????




hhmmm...interesting...i always thought there was this "tension" between her and Gris....but, now he's with Sara..... hhhmmmmm


----------



## marciemi

CVS had Easter candy 75 percent off today!  Loaded up on those nutritious white chocolate bunnies at 25 cents each!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> CVS had Easter candy 75 percent off today!  Loaded up on those nutritious white chocolate bunnies at 25 cents each!



oh snap!!

are they opened 24 hours?
there's a cvs about 15 minutes from my house.
maybe i could go there at 6 in the morning before all the good stuff is gone.


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> hhmmm...interesting...i always thought there was this "tension" between her and Gris....but, now he's with Sara..... hhhmmmmm



well, i saw on extra that wiliam peterson/grissom is really going with sara.
how do you like those apples?


----------



## Figment22

Amity 3 said:


> Tony must die for it to complete. it'll end in a dream sequence and fade to black.


Oh, no, please no.  Not another dream sequence. 


keishashadow said:


> sopranos can only go up from last espisode; think they were going for lots of deep thinking with water theme throughout (and no one got whacked )


Well, Bobby whacked the Canadian guy.  That counts, no?

For a little fun in the Sopranos "whacking" department, check out this link:
List of deaths in The Sopranos Series  (OK, there's definitely something wrong with me that I have this page bookmarked. 


macraven said:


> whenever the Cardinals are playing, i am in front of the tube or by the radio.


Cool, another big baseball fan, just like me!


macraven said:


> i had to do some errands then stopped to get gas.
> 
> regular is now $2.99 in town.
> i'm lake county, some miles down the road is cook county that has the city tax added on to the other taxes.  they have to be over $3 a gallon then.


Best price by me right now is $2.64 gal., which apparently is a great price. 


goofie4goofy said:


> My entire life is a pre vacation ritual


Oh, tag fairy.....  I love it!

And, not to rub it in to those who are suffering through winter's last blast up north but it was 80 degrees and sunny here today.  (We don't have a sunshine smiley anymore?  )  I bought some very fresh soft-shell crabs (still alive and kicking, as a matter of fact) from one of our local sea-island markets right next to the boats that bring the fish in and then stopped at a freshly picked strawberry stand.  So, for a decadent dinner we had soft-shell crabs with chocolate dipped strawberries for dessert. Yum.

Spring's coming people; just hang in there.

And to echo above sentiments, this thread moves SO fast, it's hard to keep up if you can only check in once a day!!!


----------



## macraven

Amity 3 said:


> I'm hetero, so my wife and daughter get all of the mirror time in this house.





wise man


----------



## macraven

lisa, i live and breathe baseball, especially when the cardinals are hot!


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> time to sign off, take a few pieces of easter candy upstairs and sleep.
> goodnight everyone!!!!






sweet sleep yankee


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> well, i saw on extra that wiliam peterson/grissom is really going with sara.
> how do you like those apples?




 









(I don't particularly care for apples)







eta.....goin' to bed........nite all!


----------



## macraven

sweet sleep bubba's mom


----------



## Amity 3

Figment22 said:


> Oh, no, please no.  Not another dream sequence



a slow motion shot of a gun being aimed behind Tony's head that he's unaware of, then the trigger is pulled.

when his life flashes before his eyes, the last frame is the shooter.


----------



## goofie4goofy

And, not to rub it in to those who are suffering through winter's last blast up north but it was 80 degrees and sunny here today.  (We don't have a sunshine smiley anymore?  )  I bought some very fresh soft-shell crabs (still alive and kicking, as a matter of fact) from one of our local sea-island markets right next to the boats that bring the fish in and then stopped at a freshly picked strawberry stand.  So, for a decadent dinner we had soft-shell crabs with chocolate dipped strawberries for dessert. Yum.

Spring's coming people; just hang in there.

And to echo above sentiments, this thread moves SO fast, it's hard to keep up if you can only check in once a day!!![/QUOTE]


Hey Figment22!

          

Just watched the weather....there is a 2 and 1/2 day nor'easter heading our way Sun, Mon and Tue....snow rain and 50+mph winds!  Spring??What Spring?? I am soooooo jealous, 80 degrees, soft shell crabs and fresh strawberries.....Don't tell me, you were wearing sandals too I bet and light colored clothing.    I am still wearing Ugg boots   

Oh well, Old man winter still wants to hang around here.  I think I need to make a caribbean inspired dinner this weekend.....rum punch, spicy fish with mango, rum punch, jerk chicken, rum punch, chocolate domino cake...that oughta do it!!  We'll get bombed, listen to the cold wind blow and hope we don't lose power - YIPPEE!  Can't wait to get to Florida!


----------



## Figment22

goofie4goofy said:


> Don't tell me, you were wearing sandals too I bet and light colored clothing.


Yes, but I did get a little blister on my foot if it makes you feel better.


----------



## macraven

goofie4goofy said:


> And, not to rub it in to those who are suffering through winter's last blast up north but it was 80 degrees and sunny here today.  (We don't have a sunshine smiley anymore?  )  I up if you can only check in once a day!!!









here's some smiley suns.....


----------



## Dagny

So oI shouldn't mention that it was 78 degrees here today


----------



## macraven

you're just jealous..........of this....


----------



## macraven

i just love the spring time.....









come on up for a visit !!


----------



## macraven

it's bedtime for me.


but, i'll leave the light on for anyone on the 3rd shift tonight.



sweet sleep


----------



## Glendamax

HEY! I think I'm the only one on the 3rd shift . . . 

OH well, that means I can have a nightly rant without being flamed . . .let's see . . . 

I was a leeeetle upset that Grey's Anatomy was a recap show. BUT! the host was MY Denny Can I just tell you how much I adore that man (Seal cover your ears). I was DEVASTATED when he was killed off! God help that man if I ever see him in real life. I would probably run to him, hug him, and start crying, "YOU'RE ALIVE YOU'RE ALIVE"!!!!! Why can't I see FINE men like that in real-life? Are they all in Hollywood?  

Well folks, that 's my rant for tonight. Maybe I'll catch up with you on the weekend!


----------



## tlinus

goofie4goofy said:


> Just watched the weather....*there is a 2 and 1/2 day nor'easter heading our way Sun, Mon and Tue....snow rain and 50+mph winds!  Spring??What Spring??* I am soooooo jealous, 80 degrees, soft shell crabs and fresh strawberries.....Don't tell me, you were wearing sandals too I bet and light colored clothing.    I am still wearing Ugg boots
> 
> Oh well, Old man winter still wants to hang around here.  I think I need to make a caribbean inspired dinner this weekend.....rum punch, spicy fish with mango, rum punch, jerk chicken, rum punch, chocolate domino cake...that oughta do it!!  We'll get bombed, listen to the cold wind blow and hope we don't lose power - YIPPEE!  Can't wait to get to Florida!



I say we go find that lying, no good groundhog and make a pelt !!!!

j/k - this year ws supposed to be an early spring - what I think we had 3 nice days??!!


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> I say we go find that lying, no good groundhog and make a pelt !!!!
> 
> j/k - this year ws supposed to be an early spring - what I think we had 3 nice days??!!



YEAH...that's right!!! (altho, i forgot about P.Phil cuz we was in Fla. for Groundhog Day  )  We WERE supposed to have early spring....it was early alright....lasted like 2 days!  I'm gonna borrow my friends shotgun and go git me sum 'hog......


----------



## yankeepenny

good morning all!  
another few inches here on the maine coast...and some whopper headed here for sunday.
thank god the calendar says april because outside it does not look like it..


re CSI

*I HOPE LADY HEATHER AND GRIS GET BACK TOGETHER AND SARA IS GONNA FREAK OUT...AND GRIS AND HEATHER WILL HAVE SOME EXCITING LOVE SCENE(NO  S & M OF COURSE ON THE SCREEN)*


----------



## tikkipoo

yankeepenny said:


> AND GRIS AND HEATHER WILL HAVE SOME EXCITING LOVE SCENE(NO  S & M OF COURSE ON THE SCREEN)[/B]



EEEWWWW!!!!


----------



## yankeepenny

BASEBALL FANS, STEP RIGHT UP!   
NAME YOUR TEAM! DONT BE SHY

putting on the flame suit here

yes, i have lived in New England all my life. 
I am  a Yankees Fan. 
Why, I watched my mother cry year after year over her Sox.
I have always rooted for the Yanks. 
and yes, it can be difficult wearing a team shirt in public.


----------



## keishashadow

Amity 3 said:


> a slow motion shot of a gun being aimed behind Tony's head that he's unaware of, then the trigger is pulled.
> 
> when his life flashes before his eyes, the last frame is the shooter.


 
no bobby & sue ellen in a shower scene? Although you young pups probally weren't allowed to stay up that late to watch Dallas.

tlinus - 300 feet ; i shall not complain again (or at least until the next plane roars overhead lol).

figment - imo only made guys count on whacks ; although i'd like to whack some the canadian senator team about now ...let's go Pens!

where's the Friday the 13th luv?  bring it on HHN veterans - scare me 





nwaaa, ha-ha-ha


----------



## goofie4goofy

Good Morning All!  

Happy Friday the 13th 

Don't walk under any ladders or have a black cat cross your path.  Don't step on the crack or you'll break your Mama's back.  Find a penny pick it up, all the day you'll have good luck.


----------



## tlinus

yankeepenny said:


> BASEBALL FANS, STEP RIGHT UP!
> NAME YOUR TEAM! DONT BE SHY
> 
> putting on the flame suit here
> 
> yes, i have lived in New England all my life.
> I am  a Yankees Fan.
> Why, I watched my mother cry year after year over her Sox.
> I have always rooted for the Yanks.
> and yes, it can be difficult wearing a team shirt in public.



*The Philles*
(good bad or ugly - which they are this year  ) 
We have partial season tickets and will stand behind them.


----------



## tlinus

goofie4goofy said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> Happy Friday the 13th
> 
> Don't walk under any ladders or have a black cat cross your path.  *Don't step on the crack or you'll break your Mama's back.*





_SHHHH - don't tell the kids or I will be in traction for this vacation!!!!_


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> *The Philles*
> (good bad or ugly - which they are this year  )
> We have partial season tickets and will stand behind them.



uh....don't you have some packin' to be doin??  



and i think the Phils are mirroring the Flyers...don't want the Flyboys to feel all alone.....


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> uh....don't you have some packin' to be doin??
> 
> 
> 
> and i think the Phils are mirroring the Flyers...don't want the Flyboys to feel all alone.....



and the Eagles and the Sixers......its been almost 25 years without a Championship! But we will be die hard fans because we roll like that!!!  

Have to have clean clothes  in order to pack and I'm not feeling it yet  Need more coffee!!


----------



## loribell

Figment22 said:


> Best price by me right now is $2.64 gal., which apparently is a great price.
> 
> Oh, tag fairy.....  I love it!
> 
> And, not to rub it in to those who are suffering through winter's last blast up north but it was 80 degrees and sunny here today.  (We don't have a sunshine smiley anymore?  )  I bought some very fresh soft-shell crabs (still alive and kicking, as a matter of fact) from one of our local sea-island markets right next to the boats that bring the fish in and then stopped at a freshly picked strawberry stand.  So, for a decadent dinner we had soft-shell crabs with chocolate dipped strawberries for dessert. Yum.
> 
> Spring's coming people; just hang in there.
> 
> And to echo above sentiments, this thread moves SO fast, it's hard to keep up if you can only check in once a day!!!



Wow,your gas prices are lower than even some of ours. I think we are up to $2.79 in some places. And I don't want to get started on that. Being from a big oil producing state & seeing all the wells that go in constantly those prices don't set well with me. Actually less than 2 months ago they had dropped down to $1.76 and I felt they still need to go down at least another quarter or so. :madReally there is no excuse for this gouging!

As for the weather, thunder storms rolled in overnight. We have the threat of severe weather in the cental part of the state and snow flurries in the northern part of the state! 

Forget spring, I am ready for summer to get here!



yankeepenny said:


> BASEBALL FANS, STEP RIGHT UP!
> NAME YOUR TEAM! DONT BE SHY
> 
> putting on the flame suit here
> 
> yes, i have lived in New England all my life.
> I am  a Yankees Fan.
> Why, I watched my mother cry year after year over her Sox.
> I have always rooted for the Yanks.
> and yes, it can be difficult wearing a team shirt in public.



My primary baseball team is my sons, of course that is just a high school team though. As for the pros I like the Braves. When I was growing up I was a huge Reds fan. I loved Johnny Bench, he is from a little town about 30 minutes from where I live, and of course Pete Rose.


----------



## loribell

Oh yeah, and this thread is incredible. I had to go to a baseball game last night and wasn't able to get on after 4. I came back this morning to 4 pages to catch up on!


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> and the Eagles and the Sixers......its been almost 25 years without a Championship! But we will be *die hard *fans because we roll like that!!!





yep.....i'll die before we have another championship here


----------



## goofie4goofy

Gas prices 

Thankfully we don't commute to work anymore!  I just filled up 2 of our cars....I don't know the price per gallon but one cost $82.00 and the other $85 to fill.  The only good thing about it is points on my AmEx card. It's just insane.


----------



## Dagny

Aloha everyone!  Just checking ni.  I am really really really not in the mood to work today, but at least it is Friday!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

speaking of work.....i'm off to it.  be back tonite around 9 or 9:30ish....(I hope)


----------



## JMCDAD

Met fan here


----------



## macraven

cardinals fan 

and today gas is $2.99 a gallon in town


JMCDAD:  I know some mets fans.  i heard from them when the mets and cards last played together.  yea, my red birds tanked.


glenda, i hope the 3rd shift is awake tonight.

dagny:  come on back and play, you know you want to......


----------



## JMCDAD

macraven 

yeah but your team won it all last year so..... 

did I also read somewhere that you never wrote a US trip report, shame on you, you better write one soon  

I am surpirsed in general at the lack of US trip reports


----------



## macraven

JMCDAD said:


> macraven
> 
> yeah but your team won it all last year so.....
> 
> did I also read somewhere that you never wrote a US trip report, shame on you, you better write one soon
> 
> I am surpirsed in general at the lack of US trip reports





oh snap!  someone snitched on me.......
yea, i never got around to writing the trip reports ......but this year i will.think i said that last year also....

i keep a journal of my trips so i could still write them up.  i might surprise everyone and do one soon.  which year should i write it on?  have gone yearly and some bi yearly since 1993........

you are very right.
everyone loves to read trip reports and i also beg others to write them when they come back.

some of the reports are so good.  bubba's mom wrote a winner of a report on her last trip.


----------



## macraven

well, last year the mets about whopped the cardinals.......that was some games.

i was totally surprised the cards won.
as much as i love them, i doubted they were going to pull it off.

i grew up in the st louis area and moved north to chicago as an adult.
up here the cards are hated.
its a cubbie town and yuck, i'm not a fan.


yea, try wearing a card tshirt or hat to one of those games.
better yet, try wearing anything cardinal in the city of chicago anytime!


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> yep.....i'll die before we have another championship here



I was really lucky to be able to experience it with the Blue Jays when they had their back to back World Series win.  We could hear the roar all the way down Lake Ontario when they won!

Hopefully this year, we'll start getting back into it.  The owners finally sunk some extra money in.  We need some better pitching.


----------



## keishashadow

Another week or two and the Pirates will be out of it mathematically again (hope not).

McClatchey, open up the purse strings please.  Ballfield just got voted in top 3 of country's parks (behind mac's wrigley field of course lol).  It's a beautiful way to spend a summer night, overlooks the Allegheny River & Pittsburgh skyline - perfecto view (unseasoned team).

Play ball!

How about some mummy dust for the Pens tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## goofie4goofy

Boy am I lucky!!!

When I was planning this vacation in January I almost chose the departure date of April 15....we would have been completely screwed.  This Sunday is bringing a wicked storm, the weatherman is saying that it is going to be the worst storm we have had in years, snow wind a real nasty one.  We would have not been able to leave, espically since we are flying JetBlue....

Keeping my fingers crossed for good weather April 22, and that JetBlue has ther schedule up to date by then  


Just checked weatherunderground - I needed a pick me up:  Orlando 86 and clear / Captiva 94 and clear.....Ahhh I can feel that balmy gulf breeze right now!


----------



## Figment22

yankeepenny said:


> BASEBALL FANS, STEP RIGHT UP!
> NAME YOUR TEAM! DONT BE SHY
> 
> putting on the flame suit here
> 
> yes, i have lived in New England all my life.
> I am  a Yankees Fan.
> Why, I watched my mother cry year after year over her Sox.
> I have always rooted for the Yanks.
> and yes, it can be difficult wearing a team shirt in public.


Yay!  I'm not alone here.  How did you get to be a Yankees' fan if your mom's a Sox fan?  


keishashadow said:


> figment - imo only made guys count on whacks ;


I was reading some comments on a Sopranos' fan forum last night and there's actually been some discussion as to how Bobby could have been a made man as he had never whacked anyone before.  Interesting.


tlinus said:


> *The Philles*
> (good bad or ugly - which they are this year  )
> We have partial season tickets and will stand behind them.


I honestly think the Phillies are going to have a good season this year but the Braves may end up being the team to watch in the NL East once again. 
They really are an amazing organization.


macraven said:


> some of the reports are so good.  bubba's mom wrote a winner of a report on her last trip.


It was the mother of all trip reports!  


damo said:


> I was really lucky to be able to experience it with the Blue Jays when they had their back to back World Series win.  We could hear the roar all the way down Lake Ontario when they won!
> 
> Hopefully this year, we'll start getting back into it.  The owners finally sunk some extra money in.  *We need some better pitching.*


Which team doesn't?   They shouldn't have let Justin Speier walk, though.  The Jays are going to be in it all season.  The AL East is going to be a real horse race this year.

I'm glad to see all the baseball fans in this little club!

My adventure for the day--I think I broke my toe! The fourth toe on my right foot.  Don't ask me how but I wasn't watching what I was doing and I somehow walked right into one of the cushy chairs in our living room and I heard something crack.   It's not swollen or black and blue but it sure does hurt!!


----------



## goofie4goofy

Hi Figment22

Sorry about your toe.  Unfortunately there is not much you can do about that.  The best thing to do is to elevate it and ice it to prevent any swelling.  The other thing to do is to tape it to your other toe with medical tape.  Hope you feel better.


----------



## macraven

goofie4goofy said:


> Boy am I lucky!!!
> 
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for good weather April 22, and that JetBlue has ther schedule up to date by then
> 
> 
> Just checked weatherunderground - I needed a pick me up:  Orlando 86 and clear / Captiva 94 and clear.....Ahhh I can feel that balmy gulf breeze right now!





crossing the fingers, eyes and legs for you.

the most disappointing thing that can happen before the vacation begins is plane problems.  when weather gets bad, it affects the airports.

i have only had rescheduling issues 2 times.
once in 1996, airline switched me from early morning flight to late afternoon.
it messed up the plans the kids and i had but no other choice available.

second issue was 9/11........was able to fly out on the next week.  disney and universal allowed me to change ressies without penalities.  i had that trip booked for the kids and myself in january.  it wasn't the best trip.


----------



## macraven

lisa, it doesn't matter how little that toe is, it sure does hurt when it's whacked.

hey, was tony around when your toe got whacked???? soprano


----------



## AlexandNessa

Oh, yawn. Hasn't everyone learned that it's all about me, and I hate baseball?  You'd think that you'd have learned that by now.  Guess I'm going to have to re-edu-ma-cate y'all......


----------



## macraven

ok jodie, pick a topic anything will do.


just don't talk about the high price of gasoline


----------



## macraven

i read a poster say that blue man group will only be opened in the summer.
is that true?

it won't be a year round hard ticket event???


anyone know????


----------



## yankeepenny

*pick a topic,,,,, any topic
as long as it is NOT*

refillable mugs
pool hopping
bed bugs
tipping
heelies or who should rent an ecv and who should not
and my personal favorite.......
multiple adr's!


----------



## yankeepenny

my half off easter candy is maing me feel better.....


----------



## yankeepenny

do any of you planning on going prior to sept plan on doing dining reviews?

I read those like the obits everyday.... 

well, I have read those since i was five, but heck, i already admitted to being monkish....


----------



## yankeepenny

_>>>>am i talking to myself out here or what????/SIZE]<<<<<<<_


----------



## AlexandNessa

No, really, you shouldn't spoil me so!  


I think you may have read my post about Blue Man Group.  I tried to get tickets, and it seems they are only offering them in the summer months.  We are going May and October, and we're missing them.

Carry on, about baseball, about anything you want!  Mike is calling me to catch up on that too much TV we watch.  Plus, we just ordered Mexican.  So much for that diet that we sort of planned!

Be back on later, gaters!


----------



## marciemi

Did I mention we just bought our BMG tickets?  Saturday afternoon showing (3:00pm) - front row!  Actually they're just for my DH and DS(then 14).  It's a present for his birthday.  We're going to Universal Sun and Mon (staying at RPR), but are doing an off day on Saturday.  I wanted to get over there, get our tickets, and get a feel for the place beforehand so we're not as rushed in the morning.  This way we'll all go over together, DH and DS will go to the show, and I'll take the other 2 with me to explore Universal and RPR. 

I'm assuming that on a Saturday afternoon, without FOTL, that I won't plan on actually doing any real rides.  Are there any "easy to get on" rides?  Kind of like TTA, CoP, Small World, etc. at MK?  We'll probably all hook up then at Margaritaville.  How hard will that be to get into on a Saturday around 5pm or so?


----------



## bubba's mom

yankeepenny said:


> do any of you planning on going prior to sept plan on doing dining reviews?




hey all   just got home from work and kicked DH outta the house (well, not really, he was going to meet some buds from work)......

anyhows, don't look like i missed much today, eh??  (& yes, i read i was "talked" about) 

i plan on taking lots of food pix (the UO "food thread" is quite lacking) and doing reviews of everywhere we eat (and we're goin' for 6 days )

so, yeah,...i'm up for a little while, and then to hit the hay....have early work day tomorrow......


----------



## bubba's mom

who was looking for Southwest from Pittsburgh to MCO???  $34???  is that right???


----------



## yankeepenny

thank god someone is home!


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> *pick a topic,,,,, any topic
> as long as it is NOT*
> 
> refillable mugs
> pool hopping
> bed bugs
> tipping
> heelies or who should rent an ecv and who should not
> and my personal favorite.......
> multiple adr's!






everyone uses refillable mugs at universal.

and hop to the other pools.....

but i'll not touch them with a ten foot pole tonight.


i guess you don't want to hear about my blue handle dueling dragon mug that i have had since the ride was created.  and i bring it back each year.   each refill only cost me $1.24 and that's because i flash my ap for the discount...

just was passing on a way to save some money.........


----------



## bubba's mom

i'm home and had good news in my email


----------



## bubba's mom

sorry guys....goin' to bed...just can't handle.....got an early/busy day tomorrow.....

catch ya's tomorrow!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> i'm home and had good news in my email






   i'm waiting........


----------



## bubba's mom

you're lucky i'm checking this one more time before going to bed  

i was trying to make sure i got my obc (onboard credit) for our cruise next year (cuz it's booked and i'm payin w/ DisneyVisa card) and i wasn't getting any satisfaction! (please do not break out into Rolling Stones song!)  So, sent AAA TA email before i left for work today, and to make a long story short, she talked with DCL (again) and DID CONFIRM i have obc for $50 per stateroom (I happen to have 2 staterooms booked w/ that card! ) PLUS whatever the AAA "gift" is....too early to know yet, it's TBA.....so,   news for me! 

so, now i can spit my toothpaste and go to bed!!!


----------



## macraven

thank you bubba's mom.
i'll be able to sleep better tonight knowing what it was ......... 



sweet sleep


----------



## macraven

IT IS WAKE UP TIME........

GET OUT OF BED ...........




open those peepers and come play, bring the coffee along and we'll share it here.


----------



## loribell

Morning Mac! I'm up and at 'em. I have tea though, don't do coffee!


----------



## macraven

i need to get moving and go to the bank.

but, i just made a second pot of coffee..........which means i will be at my perch here a bit longer.


----------



## goofie4goofy

Good Morning!!!!

Just returned from the dentist this morning.  What a relief, no cavities....just a cleaning and check up.  Since I am a huge chicken I get topical novicane and sweet air .  My dentist is still laughing.  He told me I am the only one who gets this for a cleaning....Oh well!  He gave me a little kids toy when I left too, which is nice


----------



## macraven

i get the laughing gas when i first sit in the chair and before the dentist comes in the room.......

i can't handle the dentist either.


----------



## keishashadow

'ello

better living thru chemistry ; don't think my insurance co would pay for it during a cleaning though.
B'sMom - there's never a bad time to start singing Satisfaction ; i can't get no....are you getting the period of fee finance too with DIS Visa (not sure if they still offer that or not)?

how come the $39 PIT to MCO wasn't for my dates (beginning to think DINGs are an urban legend ).  Haven't had one crop up for last 2 trips, 'course we travel around holidays & on the weekends.  Someday my DING will come.


----------



## macraven

i'm fortunate my dental insurance covers the nitrous oxide.

i'm a wuss.


----------



## tikkipoo

I'm thinking "Little Shop of Horrors"


----------



## macraven

i'm looking over the guide maps i brought home from last years trip.
i think i can still make a trip report based on them.

when i go to the park each day, i mark the top of them the date i am there.
each time i go on a ride, i list the time.  if there is a crowd, i make note of that.

i do that for the entire day.
each day i go back, i pick up a new guide map to make my notes on.

the map fits in my pocket easily


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> i'm looking over the guide maps i brought home from last years trip.
> i think i can still make a trip report based on them.
> 
> *when i go to the park each day, i mark the top of them the date i am there.
> each time i go on a ride, i list the time.  if there is a crowd, i make note of that.
> 
> i do that for the entire day.
> each day i go back, i pick up a new guide map to make my notes on.*the map fits in my pocket easily



i love you   but that is a little


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> B'sMom - there's never a bad time to start singing Satisfaction ; i can't get no....*are you getting the period of fee finance too with DIS Visa (not sure if they still offer that or not*)?



yes...the 0% financing came thru on the bill (but i only put the deposit on it) but it doesn't matters....i have the cash to pay for the deposit! (I been savin' for a loooong time for this cruise next year--hence the Disney Visa card   ...oh, and got about 1/2 of DS's cruise paid for *FREE* via "reward points" on card   )



> the $39 PIT to MCO wasn't for my dates (beginning to think DINGs are an urban legend ).  Haven't had one crop up for last 2 trips, 'course we travel around holidays & on the weekends.  Someday my DING will come.



i got an email or something about their "system sale"....so, i remember someone here was looking for SW from PITT to MCO and my email listed a bunch of cities and Pitt was one of them.....i get DINGs on the _other_ computer .....the one i rarely use cuz it's messed up!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> IT IS WAKE UP TIME........
> 
> GET OUT OF BED ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> open those peepers and come play, bring the coffee along and we'll share it here.





FYI--by the time you posted this....I was already at work for an hour!


----------



## tikkipoo

bubba's mom said:


> i love you   but that is a little



 We all have our "things", don't we?


----------



## macraven

i'm just one for detail and i love making lists.

when i eat at finnegans, alone, it preoccupies my time waiting for my food.


that's just me.  list maker.....compulsive type of person...


----------



## loribell

Ohhh, I make lists like that too. I don't do it on park maps while on vacation  because I never have a moments peace then but I do it all the time when around here, especially while waiting on food at a restaurant.


----------



## macraven

if i don't make a list, it doesn t get done.....   


many times i have gone to the grocery store just to get milk from my list.
i end up spending $20 for that half gallon of milk..... 




i have been known to go to the same grocery store 3 x's in a day.
that's because the items weren't on my list....


----------



## tikkipoo

One thing all us DISers have in common...OCD (at least in the trip planning sense)  I also am a list maker.  Yesterday at work I made schedule for our trip.  My packing list was done months ago.  I am making a list now for groceries that we will need in the hotel room.  I am planning on making my touring plan this weekend....I'm sure there is more to come.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> if i don't make a list, it doesn't get done.....




i make plenty of lists...but they never get done!


----------



## macraven

tikkipoo said:


> One thing all us DISers have in common...OCD (at least in the trip planning sense)  I also am a list maker.  Yesterday at work I made schedule for our trip.  My packing list was done months ago.  I am making a list now for groceries that we will need in the hotel room.  I am planning on making my touring plan this weekend....I'm sure there is more to come.





i made my touring plan for my disney and universal portion of my fall trip back in february.  i only had to polish off some details when the park hours were released.

you will laugh, but i make a list of daily time periods for my trip.
starting when to be at the bus stop for the the motherland portion of the vacay.     

for universal, i am more relaxed about it all.
i want to get sinbad, poisiden and 3 horror make up shows in on my next trip.  i'll work my afternoon touring plans around the show times when i get closer to my trip.

i took a pass on the sinbad and poisidon shows last year, but will have 5 days in the park this time so i want to catch them again.

those 2 shows are the type i only do every other or 2 years apart.


can't get enough of horror make up though.  jokes change depending on the woman they use as the volunteer.


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> i make plenty of lists...but they never get done!





just check them off the list and it will look like you were very busy that day.


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> i make plenty of lists...but they never get done!



Well now, I didn't say that the things on my list actually get done. I just make lots of lists!


----------



## loribell

I'm not going to laugh mac. I have been known to make spreadsheets for our touring plans that have things planned out in 30 minute increments! We do not stick to it though! I'm not that bad.


----------



## damo

I never make lists.  I just keep it all in my head.  I don't know why I don't like lists.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> I never make lists.  I just keep it all in my head.  I don't know why I don't like lists.



because you are the smart one here.
and you know calculus.

anyone that knows calculus doesn't need a list......


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> because you are the smart one here.
> and you know calculus.
> 
> anyone that knows calculus doesn't need a list......



I guess getting a degree in Mathematics wasn't a total waste of time.  It sure has saved me millions not having to buy those high priced post-it notes!!!!


----------



## goofie4goofy

OK, I don't plan or make lists but my thing is wearing a pedometer    I didn't think I got anything done during the day, but I find at the end of my day I rack up over 15,000 steps...(I do go to the gym but that accounts for only 7000 steps).  I am obsessed.

When going on vacation we do the no plan plan.  When we are going to a new destination, I do research but never plan out an itinerary. I find that by rushing from thing to thing you miss a lot.  Many people read trip reports and want "that" trip instead of having their own experience. When on vacation I do keep a travel journal.  Since we do travel a lot, I tell the story of the day, draw pictures. etc...  It's fun to look back on.


----------



## macraven

well, i did buy the passporter book one year as i saw it listed how long it took to walk from one ride to another at disney.

i didn't make a list on that one.
i already knew the answer.




never thought of a pedometer.
does it still count off the blocks if you walk in place.?


----------



## yankeepenny

its me!    
sorry it took me to 613 to get here....
 

roast chicken dinner in the oven.

anyone care for dinner??????????
 
MAC- pleaswe do a trip report. I love to read those. and dining reviews. and if you have touring plans for US and IOA
please share. need all the help for those too.  

forgot who answered my dining question on the thread i posted, thanks for th heads up abou the circus place. hearing the term circus  puts me clown phobia mode.  good to know it is safe to eat there.   

NEW QUESTION. does sea world and US have pins?
any good t-shirts????


----------



## macraven

universal has pins and the tm's will trade with you at different, certain locations.  i buy the pins of my favorite rides i go on.
and i buy the characters i like best.

i have the very old "universal" pin.  i have them in gold and silver.
it just says universal.
also have the older universal globe one.

i usually pin them on the brim of my baseball hat to display.
each year i buy more pins.

last year when i came back i realized i just bought the cat and the hat series pins for the third time.......duh.....i get carried away when i see cat in the hat pins.


i put my statement on the circus mcgurkus thead.

i think i should do a trip report.
which year should i do it on....  

i still have my notes of the yearly and some bi yearly visits from 1993......

yea, i will do a dining review.  not today though but later this week.


----------



## yankeepenny

Dear Threaders
Please, I could use a clap of hands. I passed by the candy in the grocery store today. I DID NOT purchase any additonal stuff to add to the stash.


----------



## macraven

i was just sitting here thinking what to fix for dinner.
i have dominoes pizza on speed dial.  that should do it for dinner tonight.


i fix a full dinner for sundays, on saturdays, mr mac and i usually go out.
think i will just order in for this evening though.


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> Dear Threaders
> Please, I could use a clap of hands. I passed by the candy in the grocery store today. I DID NOT purchase any additonal stuff to add to the stash.





that's probably because i bought out all the candy that was on sale yesterday...


----------



## yankeepenny

Mac, can i mail you some of mine?


----------



## macraven

as long as you don't send me peeps.........


----------



## goofie4goofy

I  candy.  My weakness is kids candy...sweetarts, sour candy, Atomic Fireballs and bubble gum. At Halloween I buy the big bucket o'gum that double bubble and it's gone in about 2 weeks.  I also love dark chocolate.

Hey Mac Lindt makes a chocolate bar that is 99% dark....it's VERY dark and not sweet, but it is made to eat with COFFEE....OMG it is so good. 

Yankeepenny...I made roasted chicken tonight too!  I just did not feel like making a big to do tonight so it's chicken, stringbeans and basil and parmesan mashed potatoes.  After dinner it's a bubble bath then off to bed and watch a movie with a bag of Jelly belly's.  Oh my, I remember when I was younger I used to laugh at my parents for doing the same thing on a Saturday night.  The  evening for me did not start till midnight or 1am.  I fear the next step in the aging process....dinner at lunchtime.

Tomorrow is going to be really crappy weather so....OFF comes the pedometer and it's a food fest! Baked ziti with meatballs and Double chocolate cupcakes with peanut butter frosting - I saw The Barefoot Contessa make these and I have to give them a try. Oh well time to batten down the hatches for the storm and get dinner on the table... My work obsessed husband just came home.

Hope everyone has a wonderful evening!!


----------



## loribell

You did better then I did! We are ordering pizza. Yep, I'm lazy tonight.


----------



## macraven

goofy !!!


jelly belly has their factory 12 minutes from my house.

a couple of times a month i take the free tour of the place and get my free bag of jelly bellies.....

they have the reject section there in the front store.  any jelly bean that did not come out in complete form is sold at a great discount.  
they also sell the boxed gift sets and you can buy bags of non rejects.....


i just got another email from them that i can come to the store and buy two bags for the price of one.


if you are ever at universal when i plan to be there, give me a holler and i will bring you some beans......

the offer goes for anyone else out there that likes jelly belly.


yea, the lindt truffles were on sale at kmart and target.  i bought those easter ones also.  i am getting too fat.... the diet starts monday...


----------



## macraven

loribell, we are too....pizza and coke for me....mr mac gets a beer with his pizza...


we have to order 2 pizzas even though it's only the two of us at home tonight.

if i ate the pizza he orders, i would be picking off all the ingredients....
he goes total vegetarian and i don't.

mr mac:  diced tomatoes, black olives, mushrooms, and something else.
me mac:  either i get the pineapple and ham or sliced tomatoes, sausage and onion.

then we will have pizza for lunch tomorrow and the next day.........
i only eat 2 slices and he goes for 3 or 4.
dominoes no longer makes small size, so we go with large.


----------



## bubba's mom

penny....altho there aren't any   at Circus McGurkis, the rumor is the food is not that great....most skip it.


our dinner tonite: DH made chicken and beef fajitas   they was yummy!


----------



## loribell

Hey, has anyone eaten at Nascar Cafe? I am thinking of trying it this trip with of course Margarittaville. We have eaten at NBA whatever it is & usually eat at the HRC but I would rather try something else. Oh yeah, and we are very picky eaters. No seafood or exotic foods for us.


----------



## yankeepenny

sizzling cinnamon, tutti fruitti, cotton candy and tangerine are my favorite jelly belly 's

 

that purdue roaster i cooked was almost 7 pounds, got enough for 2 more meals.

for those that dont live in new york/new england, watch the news tomorrow, us northerners will be floating away- 2 -4 INCHES OF RAIN predicted here on the coast with the astronomical high tide /new moon thing.  
if i see Noah's  ark, i will start swimming out


----------



## yankeepenny

I second the Nascar cafe question....


----------



## yankeepenny

well, time to go and read my unoffical guide, the other parks books. ( the small one that has universal and sea world.)
and eat chocolate.  


good night all


----------



## Dagny

NASCAR Cafe was just "ok" the two times we have eaten there.  We do prefer NBA City.    If you are looking for something different to do, then it is worth trying.


----------



## Amity 3

the best meal you'll ever find in citywalk is emeril's for lunch.


----------



## macraven

i put this link in the stickies for dining.

showing you all here also.
hey, i like circus mcgurkus chicken dinner park food.


http://allearsnet.com/uni/menu/menus.htm


and i second NBA city for the good food.

blondies has very good subs, made to order fresh


----------



## macraven

Amity 3 said:


> the best meal you'll ever find in citywalk is emeril's for lunch.



i don't doubt you amity but that's one of two places where i don't want to go to solo.


----------



## Amity 3

macraven said:


> i don't doubt you amity but that's one of two places where i don't want to go to solo.



why not?  you pull up a chair to the bar and order. no different than the volcano bar at margaritaville.


----------



## macraven

emerils just seems too nice of a place for me to go in with park attire.

i don't dress up when i am on vacation.  but i do brush my teeth and comb my hair....lol


i almost went to emerils last year but as i was standing there, it was couples, families or a small group of park guests.  i thought i stuck out like a sore thumb being by myself.

margaritaville didn't bother me being solo.
the nachos there were calling my name.....

have you seen many solo guests eat at the bar there?
if you did, that might change my mind.

and was it more in the daytime or dinner hour?


----------



## Amity 3

macraven said:


> emerils just seems too nice of a place for me to go in with park attire.
> 
> i don't dress up when i am on vacation.  but i do brush my teeth and comb my hair....lol
> 
> 
> i almost went to emerils last year but as i was standing there, it was couples, families or a small group of park guests.  i thought i stuck out like a sore thumb being by myself.
> 
> margaritaville didn't bother me being solo.
> the nachos there were calling my name.....
> 
> have you seen many solo guests eat at the bar there?
> if you did, that might change my mind.
> 
> and was it more in the daytime or dinner hour?



you're missing my point... it's my favorite LUNCH spot. they shut down afterward and gear up for the dinner crowd later in the day. you can order off of the lunch menu or make a request (can you make me a steak sandwich?)

it's the best money you'll ever spend at citywalk.


----------



## macraven

i was going to edit that post of mine but figured you wouldn't read i said dinner hour.  i was wrong.

do you see many sitting at the bar?
or do you see many having the food to go and then sitting outside to eat?

i could do it at the bar as i want to try the place.
it would have to be lunch for me.


----------



## macraven

catch you homies later, going to watch tv


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> i make plenty of lists...but they never get done!



  

Right there with ya homie!!! 70% of my lists get finished. 
When DH sees me making a list, he just smiles and shakes his head - he thinkys I am


----------



## Marjol

Hi everyone!

I thought I'd join you in this friendly conversation you're having.  

I'm so excited, because my first trip to Orlando is only 20 days from now. We're planning on visiting WDW, Universal and Seaworld. We'll be there for 11 full days.

I already bought the $15 express tickets for the days we'll visit Universal. I know everyone said we should wait and see how long the waits are, but I've read several may trip reports and in every one of them people were listing waits of 60-70 minutes, which is reason enough for me to buy these express tickets. What's $15 (x 4) on a trip that will cost thousands? 

Oh, if you're wondering what I'm doing up this early, I'm in the Netherlands, which has a 6 hour time difference with Eastern USA, so it's around 2 pm here now. I'm sitting on my balcony with 82 temperatures, which is ridiculously hot for mid-april, but I'm enjoying it while it lasts


----------



## tlinus

Marjol said:


> Oh, if you're wondering what I'm doing up this early, I'm in the Netherlands, which has a 6 hour time difference with Eastern USA, so it's around 2 pm here now. *I'm sitting on my balcony with 82 temperatures, which is ridiculously hot for mid-april*, but I'm enjoying it while it lasts




 
lucky you!!!! Its pouring here now and chilly.  

On the plus side we have 10 days until our trip and the weather looks great for it so far!!


----------



## Marjol

tlinus said:


> lucky you!!!! Its pouring here now and chilly.
> 
> On the plus side we have 10 days until our trip and the weather looks great for it so far!!




Things can change a lot in 10 days...  

But I really hope you'll have nice weather and that it will last untill may 17 at least


----------



## Amity 3

Marjol said:


> I've read several may trip reports and in every one of them people were listing waits of 60-70 minutes, which is reason enough for me to buy these express tickets. What's $15 (x 4) on a trip that will cost thousands?


spiderman was a two hour standby a couple of days I was there last week. I like the way you think, you'll be able to jump ahead with the EP's when you feel like it for $60.00.


----------



## tlinus

Amity 3 said:


> spiderman was a two hour standby a couple of days I was there last week. I like the way you think, you'll be able to jump ahead with the EP's when you feel like it for $60.00.



I agree with Amity - very well thought out on your part  . Use em when you need em later in the day!


----------



## loribell

Dagny said:


> NASCAR Cafe was just "ok" the two times we have eaten there.  We do prefer NBA City.    If you are looking for something different to do, then it is worth trying.



Just okay huh? We tried NBA City a few years ago & didn't really enjoy it all that much. Maybe we should give it another try. 



Amity 3 said:


> the best meal you'll ever find in citywalk is emeril's for lunch.


Is Emeril's not to fancy for my meat & potatoes bunch? We really don't eat anything fancy at all.  I can just see the kids now if the menu is fancy! Oh yeah, they did not like Mythos if that tells you anything. I liked it but no one else that was with me did. They didn't even want to stay after they saw the menu! 



macraven said:


> i put this link in the stickies for dining.
> 
> showing you all here also.
> hey, i like circus mcgurkus chicken dinner park food.
> 
> 
> http://allearsnet.com/uni/menu/menus.htm
> 
> 
> and i second NBA city for the good food.
> 
> blondies has very good subs, made to order fresh



Gotta agree with Blondies! I discovered it a couple of summers ago. It was great. Actually all CS food places I have tried at Universal are fabulous!

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## marciemi

Yeah, Lori - I'm worried about Mythos for my kids as well.  I've asked and been told several times on the Universal boards that it's fine for them to order from the kids' menu (even though they'll be 12-15).  I certainly hope this ends up being the case, because as I look at the menu from your link, there's really nothing I see that they'll eat.  Thought they at least had steaks of some kind?  (I see the kids' steak, but not adult other than the BBQ steak sandwich).

We really want to try this place for the atmosphere and the desserts, so I guess we'll plan on going and if they refuse to let the kids order from the kids' menu, leave if we have to (I'll just ask for kids menus when we go in).  I guess we could also ask about larger portions of some of the kids' stuff (I'm thinking chicken nuggets) or if they could order the adult pizza but have it with pepperoni (not whatever the specialty pizza is that day).  

Do you think it's worth going to based on these considerations or should we just stick with CS?  Thanks!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> i got the go ahead from the mods to start a chat type of thread that will stay in the Universal forums.
> 
> please drop in anytime here to get to know the other universal homies, talk about your trip, discuss anything about universal, city walk, the on site hotels or just say what is on your mind.
> 
> so many of our threads become a question and answer thread and die out within a week.  let's hope this thread will grow and be a place where we can exchange with others.
> 
> everyone is invited to join in.
> ask questions, post pictures, give opinions, or just yak.........
> only restriction is we play nice.



This thread has done quite well I see. Now I must Infect the thread. 

Who here has been to/lives in or around Denver, CO?

PMs, please.


----------



## damo

marciemi said:


> Yeah, Lori - I'm worried about Mythos for my kids as well.  I've asked and been told several times on the Universal boards that it's fine for them to order from the kids' menu (even though they'll be 12-15).  I certainly hope this ends up being the case, because as I look at the menu from your link, there's really nothing I see that they'll eat.  Thought they at least had steaks of some kind?  (I see the kids' steak, but not adult other than the BBQ steak sandwich).
> 
> We really want to try this place for the atmosphere and the desserts, so I guess we'll plan on going and if they refuse to let the kids order from the kids' menu, leave if we have to (I'll just ask for kids menus when we go in).  I guess we could also ask about larger portions of some of the kids' stuff (I'm thinking chicken nuggets) or if they could order the adult pizza but have it with pepperoni (not whatever the specialty pizza is that day).
> 
> Do you think it's worth going to based on these considerations or should we just stick with CS?  Thanks!



The pizza is really good and not at all expensive.  I'm pretty sure you can order it just with pepperoni.  My kids ordered off the kids menu until just a few years ago (they are 18 and 21 now).  They really liked the ravioli (or something like that) because you got to take home the dish.  I wonder what I ever did with those dishes?  They also liked the fact that they got free ice cream!  I wouldn't worry about it.  Their hamburger is also excellent.

We also like Circus McGirkus chicken.  I just don't like their mashed potatoes.


----------



## goofie4goofy

macraven said:


> then we will have pizza for lunch tomorrow and the next day.........
> i only eat 2 slices and he goes for 3 or 4.
> dominoes no longer makes small size, so we go with large.




Good Morning Mac!

Thanks for the Jelly Belly offer!  My dream would be to work in a candy factory, espically JB.   

This is what I do sometimes with leftover pizza. Pizza Eggs. I cut the pizza into small squares with a scissor.  then I put a little olive oil in a non stick pan and brown up the crust and melt the cheese a little.  Then pour scrambled eggs or egg whites and cook.  At first it may sound weird, but it is really really good.


----------



## bubba's mom

morning all........


i see _somebody_ got a new pic in their sig...... .....looks good


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> morning all........
> 
> 
> i see _somebody_ got a new pic in their sig...... .....looks good



Morning Bubba's Mom!!!


----------



## goofie4goofy

Here is a live web cam of Universal http://www.wesh.com/wxcam/1472284/detail.html

Also www.wesh.com has the most accurate weather for Orlando.  I keep it on my favorites.

Good Morning Bubba's Mom!!
I forgot to tell you how much I enjoyed your trip report.  I love how you inserted the pics into your story.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## bubba's mom

goofie4goofy said:


> Good Morning Bubba's Mom!!
> I forgot to tell you how much I enjoyed your trip report.  I love how you inserted the pics into your story.  Thanks for posting it.



Morning all!!

Thank you....glad you enjoyed it....however, i think i set myself up that if I don't do TR's, i'm gonna have an angry DIS mob hunt me down and flog me


----------



## loribell

marciemi said:


> Yeah, Lori - I'm worried about Mythos for my kids as well.  I've asked and been told several times on the Universal boards that it's fine for them to order from the kids' menu (even though they'll be 12-15).  I certainly hope this ends up being the case, because as I look at the menu from your link, there's really nothing I see that they'll eat.  Thought they at least had steaks of some kind?  (I see the kids' steak, but not adult other than the BBQ steak sandwich).
> 
> We really want to try this place for the atmosphere and the desserts, so I guess we'll plan on going and if they refuse to let the kids order from the kids' menu, leave if we have to (I'll just ask for kids menus when we go in).  I guess we could also ask about larger portions of some of the kids' stuff (I'm thinking chicken nuggets) or if they could order the adult pizza but have it with pepperoni (not whatever the specialty pizza is that day).
> 
> Do you think it's worth going to based on these considerations or should we just stick with CS?  Thanks!



The worst part about it for me was that this wasn't just me, DH and the 2 younger kids. My mother, oldest DS & his girlfriend were with us. They all complained. Yes even my mother!  Her biggest problem was the cost, even though her food was the only thing she was paying for, so she ordered off the kids menu! 

I don't think you will any problem with them ordering off the kids menu. The atmosphere is great. I really enjoyed myself even with being there with a bunch of party poopers! If you decide to go elsewhere, the Enchanted Oak is great and I enjoy the atmosphere there as well. 

Good luck!


----------



## lindalinda

Hi!  I just got back from PBH and saw this thread!  I dont have time to read it all right now so I'm just checking in to say we had a blast!

BTW, the one who's worried about Mythos for kids (teens)  The ones I took wont eat anything but pizza and chicken strips normally, but they LOVE Mythos!  They all order the buffalo chicken wrap (without greens ).  They love it.  I was surprised last year when they ordered it for the first time.  They might surprise you!  

BTW, this year I got the pastabilities, and it was a chicken picatta with pesto fettucine.  Wonderful!

Okay, anyway, I am working on my trip report, but I cant do it like bubbas mom, I think my photobucket has different code...anyway, it was faster to just post pictures, though not as cool as hers.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Yeah, Lori - I'm worried about Mythos for my kids as well.  I've asked and been told several times on the Universal boards that it's fine for them to order from the kids' menu (even though they'll be 12-15).  I certainly hope this ends up being the case, because as I look at the menu from your link, there's really nothing I see that they'll eat.  Thought they at least had steaks of some kind?  (I see the kids' steak, but not adult other than the BBQ steak sandwich).



marciemi, the first time i took my boys to mythos, the oldest was a preteen.

about 3 weeks before our trip, i made salmon in different ways.  i knew that was on the mythos menu and figured if i made if i made it at home prior to the trip, they would have something they could eat that they liked.

look at the menu at mythos.  find something new they haven't had and make a similar version of it at home.  that way, when you go to mythos, you'll know they can find something on the menu for lunch.
just a suggestion from one mom to another.


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> This thread has done quite well I see. Now I must Infect the thread.
> 
> Who here has been to/lives in or around Denver, CO?
> 
> PMs, please.





well, it's about time you checked in here !!
you have to come more often.  it's not a homies place without you in it!

my pm box is about full and so i'll answer here.
i have taken trips to boulder co.  that's a burb outside of denver.


----------



## macraven

rolling out the welcome mat for new comers to the homie thread.


  to :

*marjol*:  ok, you can check in for 3rd shift......we'll become a 24 hour place then.  hope your upcoming trip is great!
*
dark marauder:*  we really need you to   up this joint!
sorry to hear you missed the last ride on bttf.......

*lindalinda:*  you need to book mark this thread homie.  we cross paths in so many threads.  i'll be looking for that trip report of yours.



and that is the shout outs for the morning.....


----------



## macraven

goofie4goofy said:


> Here is a live web cam of Universal http://www.wesh.com/wxcam/1472284/detail.html
> 
> Also www.wesh.com has the most accurate weather for Orlando.  I keep it on my favorites.
> 
> Good Morning Bubba's Mom!!
> I forgot to tell you how much I enjoyed your trip report.  I love how you inserted the pics into your story.  Thanks for posting it.





thank you so much for posting the web cam!

i have it bookmarked and go to it a lot.
maybe some of the posters here aren't aware of it, but they are now.






i think the web cam site should be put in the stickies somewhere.


----------



## Figment22

tikkipoo said:


> One thing all us DISers have in common...OCD (at least in the trip planning sense)


I was very Type A when we used to go to Disney every year;  printouts of where we would be on what day, breakfast, lunch and dinner reservation numbers, etc.  It's probably why I love going to Universal so much more now.  I can just go with the flow.

As to Mythos: My oldest son (17) is a very picky eater and he LOVES eating at Mythos.  He usually gets the burger or the BBQ chicken sandwich, but he actually will sometimes be a bit more adventurous.  My 13 y/o still eats off the kids menu as he loves the "One Fish Two Fish" ravioli.


----------



## goofie4goofy

macraven said:


> thank you so much for posting the web cam!
> 
> i have it bookmarked and go to it a lot.
> maybe some of the posters here aren't aware of it, but they are now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think the web cam site should be put in the stickies somewhere.




You are so welcome.  We all have to share in our USObsession


----------



## macraven

i keep checking for lindalinda's trip report.

was hoping she would have it up today.
well, she did get home last night.
she's had time to sleep.......


----------



## keishashadow

imo passporters are good for @ home planning, i perfer ArondaParks much smaller planner to tote around in my fanny pack (family hid it from me, bought a bagallini - much more stylish ). fyi, if you get a chance check out their planning book too (i'm one of the experts - hey, i got a free book outta the deal).

Luv Mythos, esp. the 1st class, professional service 

mac - we ate @ Margarittaville twice, singles @ the bar noshing and outside on the porch area; such a fun place; food edible - nothing special.

What's the deal on the stawberry dessert @ NBA? Sounds delish - cinnamon/deep fried something or other...can anyone critique?

We just boozed @ Marleys; but food looked decent...anyone know for sure? 

IMO, tie for worst food in Orlando between Mama Melrose & The Kitchen (oh, so dirty kids buffet & floor - ewww). Any other Universal "stinkers" to avoid?

Off to watch the Pens hit some-body.


----------



## Amity 3

keishashadow said:


> we ate @ Margarittaville twice, singles @ the bar noshing and outside on the porch area; such a fun place; *food edible - nothing special*.


----------



## macraven

Amity 3 said:


>



i know amity, the girl is just "talking"........


she's not into jimmy like some of us here are


----------



## macraven

keisha, i have had the most awful food at the kitchen in years past.
think the last time i tried it was back in 02.

but, i am reading how so many really like the place, i will try it again this year.
maybe it was the cooks that have changed this place around.

when was the last time you ate at the kitchen?


----------



## Figment22

About an hour to the new Sopranos ep. tonight.  
(It's 7:55 p.m. as I type this, even though the DIS clock says differently.  )

I really hope it's a good episode.  I need something to take my mind off today's downright awful Yankees' loss.


----------



## tikkipoo

It's got to be better than last weeks episode - boring!  The problem is finding something to watch until then.  If I have to go through that blasted Imus crap one more time I'm going to flip.  - 8:11 and counting!


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> Thank you....glad you enjoyed it....however, i think i set myself up that if I don't do TR's, i'm gonna have an angry *DIS mob hunt me down and flog me*



hmmmmmmmmm.....Buba's Mom and flogging?!?!??!??!?!?!


----------



## tikkipoo

What kind of music does Margarittaville play?  I'd like to eat there, but DH won't go if all they play is Jimmy's music.


----------



## tlinus

Come on over...there is plenty of water in my BASEMENT to handle all of us! Water may be a bit cold, but its definately do-able!


UUUUGGGGHHHH!! It was starting to go down and I just went down to move the pump and its getting a bit higher again!!!    


According to the previous owner, they NEVER got water down there (neither did we until recently and we have been here 2 years).....this was a brutal winter with snow, rain, ice, rain, snow, ice, snow, rain and now a nor'easter....now to call plumbers tomorrow to see about a French Drain versus Sump Pump? Anyone have any info on either??


----------



## Amity 3

tikkipoo said:


> What kind of music does Margarittaville play?



death metal


----------



## tikkipoo

Sorry for your troubles tlinis I don't have any info for you, but I hope it is an easy fix.  Real nice with only 10 days until your trip!


----------



## tikkipoo

Amity 3 said:


> death metal



Wonderful!  DH will love it then.  That's his favorite  Don't know so much about his grandma.


----------



## Figment22

tikkipoo said:


> It's got to be better than last weeks episode - boring!


Funny how we can all see things so differently.  I thought last week's episode was terrific!


tikkipoo said:


> What kind of music does Margarittaville play?  I'd like to eat there, but DH won't go if all they play is Jimmy's music.


Sorry, all Jimmy, all the time!


tlinus said:


> According to the previous owner, they NEVER got water down there (neither did we until recently and we have been here 2 years).....this was a brutal winter with snow, rain, ice, rain, snow, ice, snow, rain and now a nor'easter....now to call plumbers tomorrow to see about a French Drain versus Sump Pump? Anyone have any info on either??


I don't know if they work in the Philly area but many years ago we had our basement done by Garden State Waterproofing and I absolutely swear by their safeguard system, which is much more than just a French drain system.  We didn't have water in our basement even during Hurricane Floyd in '99.  I think they may only work northern NJ though but it'd definitely be worth a call.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> keisha, i have had the most awful food at the kitchen in years past.
> think the last time i tried it was back in 02.
> 
> but, i am reading how so many really like the place, i will try it again this year.
> maybe it was the cooks that have changed this place around.
> 
> when was the last time you ate at the kitchen?


 
Sadly not since '05; i can tolerate mediocre food & way-too-hip waitstaff; but cannot forgive dirt & spilled food that sat on the floor around the buffet an hour after I pointed it out to both hostess & server. never did clean it up before we were done dining.

I shall go on record as not being a parrothead, although i've been wasting away for many a year. We had a great time @ Buffets, ds got the balloon guy to crown DH & I w/a goofy co-joined hat in honor of our wedding anniversary that day...whole place serenaded us. They do need a longer loop of videos...how many times can you watch cheesburger in paradise in one evening. Got a big kick out of the volcano, made me very thirsty (any excuse is as good as the next). After we deposited DS in HRH daycare; we made a bee-line back for the bar. Finished out our big night out @ Marley's 'mon...one of the best nights out in Orlando we've had. We still find it funny that I was approached several times by young men wanting to buy gunja...imagine that, middle aged white chick mistaken for a dealer.  Wasn't sure whether they were narcs or i just looked shady ...whatever -- a hoot.

IMO Citiwalk is fantastic! Compact, easy to navigate to from the on-site hotels and secure - a winner.


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> Come on over...there is plenty of water in my BASEMENT to handle all of us! Water may be a bit cold, but its definately do-able!
> 
> 
> UUUUGGGGHHHH!! It was starting to go down and I just went down to move the pump and its getting a bit higher again!!!
> 
> 
> According to the previous owner, they NEVER got water down there (neither did we until recently and we have been here 2 years).....this was a brutal winter with snow, rain, ice, rain, snow, ice, snow, rain and now a nor'easter....now to call plumbers tomorrow to see about a French Drain versus Sump Pump? Anyone have any info on either??



that really suxs...........
have you seen any fish down there.......

wait, you don't have a sump pump??
i thought all basements had one.  but then i am blonde and assume too much.

i'm sorry you had this happen.  hope you didn't lose much in the basement due to the flooding.


----------



## Amity 3

keishashadow said:


> They do need a longer loop of videos...how many times can you watch cheesburger in paradise in one evening. Got a big kick out of the volcano, made me very thirsty (any excuse is as good as the next).
> 
> IMO Citiwalk is fantastic! Compact, easy to navigate to from the on-site hotels and secure - a winner.



I ate lunch at the bar in m-ville a couple of months ago and had a nice conversation with the bartender. when the volcano blew, there was the usual group of tourists taking pics and then singing margaritaville. I told him I thought it was kind of cool, and then he said, 'try living with it six times per shift'.  

I'll take citywalk over downtown disney anytime and twice on sunday. I love the whole UO resort complex.

8 minutes until the sopranos


----------



## goofie4goofy

Anyone remember the restaurant was was before "The Kitchen" ....Sunset Grill maybe???  My DH got soooo sick - food poisoning - from eating tuna sashimi.  The only time I ever saw him yak. Poor guy.


ooops Sopranos is on Gotta go!


----------



## macraven

goofie4goofy said:


> Anyone remember the restaurant was was before "The Kitchen" ....Sunset Grill maybe???  My DH got soooo sick - food poisoning - from eating tuna sashimi.  The only time I ever saw him yak. Poor guy.
> 
> 
> ooops Sopranos is on Gotta go!



i ate there when it was sunset grille and it was nasty.
i had high hopes when it changed to "kitchen" but that went down the drain for me in 02


----------



## macraven

come on homies....i'm getting sick of seeing my name as the last poster on the threads on the main page.


think i will go watch tv for a bit.


tell me how sopranos turned out please


----------



## bubba's mom

Figment22 said:


> (It's 7:55 p.m. as I type this, *even though the DIS clock says differently*.  )



yeah....what IS up with that anyhows??    How am I supposed to know what time the post is posted??  It's driving me   , but i'll live....

also, tlinus....what worries me is the wind the next couple of days.....being on said hill...we can get some good winds..... oh well....we'll see  

btw....send me your address and i'll be right down to swim   (first i gotta find my suit....  )


----------



## tlinus

Amity 3 said:


> death metal


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> yeah....what IS up with that anyhows??    How am I supposed to know what time the post is posted??  It's driving me   , but i'll live....




we need our educated mathematician here for this one.

she can tell us the time.

damo, where are you?......


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> yeah....what IS up with that anyhows??    How am I supposed to know what time the post is posted??  It's driving me   , but i'll live....
> 
> also, tlinus....*what worries me is the wind the next couple of days*.....being on said hill...we can get some good winds..... oh well....we'll see
> 
> btw....send me your address and i'll be right down to swim   (first i gotta find my suit....  )



I have this really old big *UGLY *tree out here that has power and cable lines running amid the branches.....earlier I call DH outside ( I was  ) and said _LOOK_! That is not good!!!  The lines are all tight and look like they could *SNAP*....might have to *flog *PECO and Comcast because of the way they put the lines up!!!


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> that really suxs...........
> *have you seen any fish down there*.......
> 
> wait, you don't have a sump pump??
> i thought all basements had one.  but then i am blonde and assume too much.
> 
> i'm sorry you had this happen.  hope you didn't lose much in the basement due to the flooding.



Not yet....but when I have that Jaws shark off of eBay, I will have my very own PA version of the JAWS ride and you all get the first ride for free  ......who will be the skipper?

OH - and apparently they NEVER got water in this basement.....hmmmm - we had this really nasty hurricane come thru at one time named FLOYD???? (btw-I will forever remember that one-came ON my 30th birthday 9/16/1999)


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> we need our educated mathematician here for this one.
> 
> she can tell us the time.
> 
> damo, where are you?......



ohhhhh damo - are you PACKING without me???!!!???


----------



## tlinus

goofie4goofy said:


> ooops Sopranos is on Gotta go!



So what did you think of tonight?
Getting VERY interesting!!!! Its going to leave us hanging in the end I know it....grrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## tlinus

OK time to check the basement again and go to sleep....looks like I am talking to myself ( I do that sometimes   )


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> yeah....what IS up with that anyhows??    How am I supposed to know what time the post is posted??  It's driving me   , but i'll live....
> 
> also, tlinus....what worries me is the wind the next couple of days.....being on said hill...we can get some good winds..... oh well....we'll see
> 
> btw....send me your address and i'll be right down to swim   (first i gotta find my suit....  )



and if you ask me to tag along, i first have to start my diet beore i go looking for a swimsuit..


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> OK time to check the basement again and go to sleep....looks like I am talking to myself ( I do that sometimes   )



i think you are my clone......


----------



## lindalinda

Just making sure mac isnt the last post tonite!


----------



## loribell

tlinus said:


> Not yet....but when I have that Jaws shark off of eBay, I will have my very own PA version of the JAWS ride and you all get the first ride for free  ......who will be the skipper?
> 
> OH - and apparently they NEVER got water in this basement.....hmmmm - we had this really nasty hurricane come thru at one time named FLOYD???? (btw-I will forever remember that one-came ON my 30th birthday 9/16/1999)



Oh that is a lovely memory isn't it? The huge tornado that went through Oklahoma on May 3rd, 1999 was my birthday. I have not had a good one since.


----------



## macraven

lindalinda said:


> Just making sure mac isnt the last post tonite!



here i am, my ears were burning.


i just gave out an essay to the third poster tonight on asking about park touring plans.
i need to write a book on touring plans.
i think i need to cut and paste these touring plans i have been writing up....lol
really, i do enjoy helping out the newbies and give touring suggestions.
i guess i shouldn' t whine as it makes it sound like i don't enjoy helping.  i do enjoy spreading mummy dust everywhere i go....



dang, it's taken me 45 minutes thinking and writing.


so now its double linda time to come back and be the last post here tonight.


i'm hitting the hay now. almost midnight and i have to get up at 5:30 for preparation for work...

sweet sleep all.....


----------



## Glendamax

I feel like the overnight custodian . . .

So sorry I can't seem to get here before you guys go to sleep! I'll try to tip toe out so I won't wake you . . .


----------



## tikkipoo

keishashadow said:


> We had a great time @ Buffets, ds got the balloon guy to crown DH & I w/a goofy co-joined hat in honor of our wedding anniversary that day...whole place serenaded us.



That'd be great!  Our anniversary is very near our trip.  That would just blow DH's mind.  All Jimmy and having a serenade!   

Sopranos last night - Good good good!


----------



## keishashadow

hey, who you lookin' at?  Are you lookin' at me?





all that buffet talk got me dreamin of pink flamingos 

bubba's mom - posted for you, Ardrasta Gardens in Nassau, world's famous dancin flamingos (yep, i did the dance ).  Tried to find the pic of the anniversary hat, must have not uploaded the album.

amity - i've done my time moonlighting as a bartender, tough to watch everyone get an attitude adjustment around you...glad they had after-hours clubs on the weekends back in the day (run by the Sopranos lol).

As for the wrong time on DIS board, need to go to your profile & re-set what time zone you're in - have had to change mine a few times.

Thought Sopranos was better last night. Paulie is the scariest goon, who thinks he's gonna get whacked based on previews?


----------



## macraven

Glendamax said:


> I feel like the overnight custodian . . .
> 
> So sorry I can't seem to get here before you guys go to sleep! I'll try to tip toe out so I won't wake you . . .



glenda, you will make it here this week, i just know it.
i signed off before midnight.  i'm on cst time.  which time zone are you in?


----------



## macraven

keisha, i tried changing the clock ...changing...changing...david bowie....


yea i tried what you said but it still is off for me.


gotta get back to work. i'll drop in again later


----------



## goofie4goofy

keishashadow said:


> Thought Sopranos was better last night. Paulie is the scariest goon, who thinks he's gonna get whacked based on previews?





OMG I said the same thing to my DH last night....he is one scary dude.  I knew Tony would not believe the whole idea of Christopher not writing the story line for the movie either.  I think Christopher is gonna get it, or at least I hope so.  I think he maybe scarier than Paulie.  Maybe Tony is gonna whack Christopher.  I thought the show was great....it goes so fast though, it never seems like an hour.


----------



## keishashadow

goofie4goofy said:


> OMG I said the same thing to my DH last night....he is one scary dude. I knew Tony would not believe the whole idea of Christopher not writing the story line for the movie either. I think Christopher is gonna get it, or at least I hope so. I think he maybe scarier than Paulie. Maybe Tony is gonna whack Christopher. I thought the show was great....it goes so fast though, it never seems like an hour.


 
hmmm, sounds plausible too!

I under rate Christopher as a bit of a sad sack - he did do a number on that writers head (didn't see that coming - nor the shooting bit either - WOW!!!!so well "executed" ).  

I'm always disappointed when the hour ends, don't want to think about after the series is gone. No Rome, no Sopranos...will just have to sit & DIS on Sunday evenings.


----------



## goofie4goofy

keishashadow said:


> hmmm, sounds plausible too!
> 
> I under rate Christopher as a bit of a sad sack - he did do a number on that writers head (didn't see that coming - nor the shooting bit either - WOW!!!!so well "executed" ).
> 
> I'm always disappointed when the hour ends, don't want to think about after the series is gone. No Rome, no Sopranos...will just have to sit & DIS on Sunday evenings.




That's one of the aspects of the Sopranos that I love so much.  You think you know what may happen, but the characters are so complex and the writing is excellent.  Tony is mighty pissed and hurt over Christopher. I also think Christopher believes Tony slept with Adrianna and has been lying to him about it.  When he had his therapy session, you can see the turmoil over what Christopher was to him and what he has become....two different things.

It's definitely setting up for a big finish.  

There's HBO at USO resorts right??????  I have HBO on demand so I can watch them when I get home, but I don't think I can wait that long.


----------



## damo

I must be the only one that doesn't watch the Sopranos.


----------



## loribell

damo said:


> I must be the only one that doesn't watch the Sopranos.



Nope, I don't eatch it either! You are not alone.


----------



## marciemi

Us neither - not only do we not watch the Sopranos, we don't even have HBO (is that what it's on?)!  As I mentioned earlier, we watch CSI and I also watch Degrassi - any other fans out there?  That's it, other than whatever dreck my kids turn on randomly - usually Mythbusters or The Simpsons.


----------



## Marjol

damo said:


> I must be the only one that doesn't watch the Sopranos.



No, I've never seen one episode 

But I don't think they show it here in the Netherlands right now... they did before though!


----------



## loribell

No HBO or Showtime here either. We have plenty of channels to watch without them.


----------



## loribell

Just had breaking news come one with a shooting @ Virginia Tech University. They said they think there are at least 20 dead. How terribly sad!

Now they are saying 22 fatalities & 22 wounded and there may be more.


----------



## yankeepenny

Good afternoon all! 
 
just got my power back after 6  1/2 hours.......

the wind is soooo bad......

and the rain.....

BUT THE BROWNIES ARE IN THE OVEN. anyone hungry!


----------



## yankeepenny

loribell said:


> Just had breaking news come one with a shooting @ Virginia Tech University. They said they think there are at least 20 dead. How terribly sad!
> 
> Now they are saying 22 fatalities & 22 wounded and there may be more.





I just clued in on this.... this is awful


----------



## keishashadow

loribell said:


> Just had breaking news come one with a shooting @ Virginia Tech University. They said they think there are at least 20 dead. How terribly sad!
> 
> Now they are saying 22 fatalities & 22 wounded and there may be more.


 
20 year old oriental male; disturbing info just on CNN that students piled bodies in front of door to keep him from entering...he still kept shooting through it.

Shooter is dead, whether police or self-inflicted unknown - so disturbing and sad; parents w/children must be beside themselves waiting for news.


----------



## loribell

Things like these make me want to home school.


----------



## tikkipoo

yankeepenny said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> just got my power back after 6  1/2 hours.......
> 
> the wind is soooo bad......
> 
> and the rain.....
> 
> BUT THE BROWNIES ARE IN THE OVEN. anyone hungry!




What kind of brownies are they


----------



## damo

keishashadow said:


> 20 year old oriental male; disturbing info just on CNN that students piled bodies in front of door to keep him from entering...he still kept shooting through it.
> 
> Shooter is dead, whether police or self-inflicted unknown - so disturbing and sad; parents w/children must be beside themselves waiting for news.



I can't even imagine the horror.  I've got a daughter away at university and it scares the wits out of me when I hear things like this.


----------



## Marjol

What a terrible news... I'm watching CNN right now!


----------



## macraven

cnn just reported 31 now dead.
bush will address the nation about this incident at 4:15 est


----------



## goofie4goofy

How horrible and tragic.


On a lighter note......I think we could use a lighter note.

I made these cupcakes yesterday and they are so outrageous.  As I am picking out bathing suits to pack I am eating them  
Here is the recipe if anyone is interested: http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_35861,00.html?rsrc=search


Very easy and very different!


----------



## bubba's mom

1- horrible tragedy at VA Tech   (what is the world coming to)
2-i don't watch Sopranos either....(I did watch the first season, but not since then)


----------



## loribell

goofie4goofy said:


> How horrible and tragic.
> 
> 
> On a lighter note......I think we could use a lighter note.
> 
> I made these cupcakes yesterday and they are so outrageous.  As I am picking out bathing suits to pack I am eating them
> Here is the recipe if anyone is interested: http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_35861,00.html?rsrc=search
> 
> 
> Very easy and very different!



On that lighter note...that would be me, eating cupcakes while picking out bathing suits!

Gotta go to baseball games in just a bit & won't be home until about 10. I'll talk to you guys tomorrow. Everyone hug your loved ones tonight.


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> just got my power back after 6  1/2 hours.......
> 
> the wind is soooo bad......
> 
> and the rain.....
> 
> BUT THE BROWNIES ARE IN THE OVEN. anyone hungry!






are they "magic" brownies????



don't get hbo so i watch the reruns of last seasons on regular channel.
did buy some of the seasons so i have to hear all about the sopranos from the homies here.

it's just killing me to miss what tony is up to.....


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> are they "magic" brownies????





i remember "magic" brownies....


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> i remember "magic" brownies....



 
all these years i blame my kids for me losing my brain cells and forgetting things.
now i am wondering if it is because of those magic brownies i had in my youth......


----------



## keishashadow

i needed a laff 

the magic has disappeared for us (dh has cdl license gets 'tested' far too often for any sorta shenanigans - my fate is to be his permanent designated driver )


----------



## KEW80

macraven said:


> all these years i blame my kids for me losing my brain cells and forgetting things.
> now i am wondering if it is because of those magic brownies i had in my youth......



Magic brownies????  Did I hear magic brownies????  Yummy!


----------



## macraven

KEW80 said:


> Magic brownies????  Did I hear magic brownies????  Yummy!



  yea kate, you heard right!

one of the homies is a baking as we speak.......

home grown brownies


----------



## yankeepenny

sorry , just betty crocker with chocolate sauce.  
saw the news conference on the VT shooting. 
sad......

hope the injured pull thru.


----------



## macraven

12 more of the injured died from noon up to 3ish today.

there are 16 left in the hospital now.


----------



## macraven

i'm not going to talk about the shooting anymore tonight.  it is too depressing.






maybe we should lighten up and talk about dieting.

nope, not a good idea either...








i know, we can talk about our favorite food in the park!!

that's always a happy subject...


----------



## yankeepenny

i put out a thread lookinfg for snack ideas.

threaders:


what is your favorite snack at US/ IOA


----------



## macraven

are liquid snacks included on the list?





for me, it would be the chocolate fudge you get in the Studio Sweets shop


----------



## macraven

sorry yankee, i thought you meant here but just saw the thread.

i posted.
i was a good girl


----------



## Amity 3

i'm going to busch gardens tomorrow, I hope they haven't rethemed the park in harry potter.


----------



## Figment22

yankeepenny said:


> what is your favorite snack at US/ IOA


I like the mixed fruit tarts at either Croissant Moon at IOA or at the Boulangerie or the pastry shop by Lombard's at USF.  

My kids love the huge chocolate chip cookies that you can get at most counter service spots in either park.


----------



## macraven

Amity 3 said:


> i'm going to busch gardens tomorrow, I hope they haven't rethemed the park in harry potter.



 


i haven't been to bg in many years.

on the yahoo wdw travel board, not a dis board, one of the regular posters from central america is coming to uo again.
he is renting a car for his wife, teen and self.  they invited me to go with them on oct 4th or 5th, forget the date for bg halloween event.

i'm debating....


----------



## Amity 3

macraven said:


> i haven't been to bg in many years.
> 
> on the yahoo wdw travel board, not a dis board, one of the regular posters from central america is coming to uo again.
> he is renting a car for his wife, teen and self.  they invited me to go with them on oct 4th or 5th, forget the date for bg halloween event.
> 
> i'm debating....



I haven't been to bg in two weeks.  

some of their howl-o-scream houses have been better than hhn's in the last few years.


----------



## goofie4goofy

yankeepenny said:


> i put out a thread lookinfg for snack ideas.
> 
> threaders:
> 
> 
> what is your favorite snack at US/ IOA




Is there a little smilie that barfs??  If so I would insert it here__________ I ate 3 of my cupcakes today.  I would guess there is about 250 cals per cupcake....UGH I am not going to bake for a while.  The brownie thing is cracking me up.  I remember making hash brownies for my home ec class in 10th grade I was a rotten kid!

However I never feel sick enough that I can't talk about food. My favorite park snack is dippin' dots.  Even though I can get them where I live, they just don't taste the same as they do in the park.  

As far as liquids go, hands down Finnigan's....vanilla vodka and diet coke.


Does anyone remember that little bar in SanFrancisco....Alcatraz I think.....I think it's closed or it was last time I saw it.  Well anyway, they used to sell a thing called a crab cone.  It was sooooo good (and low cal) it was crab meat on shreaded iceburg lettuce topped with cocktail sauce.  You would put the cap on and shake it up and eat it.....it was yummy, but they haven't sold them in years.


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> bubba's mom - posted for you, Ardrasta Gardens in Nassau, world's famous dancin flamingos (yep, i did the dance ).  Tried to find the pic of the anniversary hat, must have not uploaded the album.



thank you



> As for the wrong time on DIS board, need to go to your profile & re-set what time zone you're in - have had to change mine a few times.



i dun that and still have the same problem


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> i dun that and still have the same problem



Ya, the time is about half an hour or so out for me.


----------



## bubba's mom

yep....me too


----------



## macraven

goofie4goofy said:


> Is there a little smilie that barfs??  If so I would insert it here__________






take your pick...


----------



## macraven

goofie4goofy said:


> Is there a little smilie that barfs??  If so I would insert it here__________ I ate 3 of my cupcakes today.  I would guess there is about 250 cals per cupcake....UGH I am not going to bake for a while.  *The brownie thing is cracking me up.  I remember making hash brownies for my home ec class in 10th grade I was a rotten kid!
> *




         

i went to my brothers one afternoon and he gave me brownies.  i was supposed to be at my mom's house for dinner at 5 that day.

i woke up the next morning on his couch at 7 am.
then he tells me, did you like those brownies, you sure did eat enough of them.


----------



## macraven

so i'm sitting up keeping the light on for glenda and she hasn't shown yet.

going to call it a night.
have to get up early for work in the morning.




the porch light is still on.
for me, green light out.


sweet sleep


----------



## tikkipoo

So sleepy....Softball season is just starting and DD might be joining a second team....Having second thoughts on that one.

I need some good snack tips while at the parks...with the exception of the brownies.  G'ma might enjoy them, but it just immoral to feed them to the DD.

Speaking of dieting.  I have been dieting now for about, oh...2-3 months.  I've been doing step aerobics for about 1 1/2 month...Lost 4 lbs.  DH had "cut back" for two weeks...10 lbs Makes me want to eat some cuppy cakes.


----------



## keishashadow

morning!

reading thru the posts, all this talk of brownies, cupcakes let's eat some cake!






Amity's living the dream oh, what i'd give to live in mecca.


----------



## drj1950

I'm going to eat some cookies now.
I live about 10 minutes from BG and haven't been there in years but have been to US about twice a month the last 9 months


----------



## bubba's mom

tikkipoo said:


> Speaking of dieting.  I have been dieting now for about, oh...2-3 months.  I've been doing step aerobics for about 1 1/2 month...Lost 4 lbs.  DH had "cut back" for two weeks...10 lbs Makes me want to eat some cuppy cakes.



you did good for a month.. ...you don't want to lose too much too fast....(then it won't stay off). the cardio is good for you..keep at it.   you may want to add some strength (weight) training into your routine....that will break your plateau, kick up your metabolism and build your muscle and muscle burns fat faster than fat burns fat   And, i will concur w/ your DH....i put myself on a "portion" control diet (still ate what i wanted with the exception of only *1* sweet a day & nothing after 7pm).  i lost 33lbs just by doing that.....it was only later i started exercising

ps--you can have a cuppy cake....but only eat 1/2  of it!


----------



## macraven

morning, checking in from work.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> morning, checking in from work.




you forgot to bring your sig


----------



## bubba's mom

bubba's mom said:


> you forgot to bring your sig





nevermind.....there it is 

ETA: no, it's not there now....what's goin on?


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> nevermind.....there it is
> 
> ETA: no, it's not there now....what's goin on?



no siggie,

oh no, am i stil naked?


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> no siggie,
> 
> oh no, *am i stil naked*?



no....so far, so good


----------



## goofie4goofy

Good Morning Everyone!!

Mac thanks for all the little Barfies, I could identify with every one!  I haven't eaten that much crap in a long time.  That's all I ate yesterday...I felt so sick from them I didn't even make dinner 

At least I was able to get my Box O'Beauty shipped yesterday.  It should be at the PBH by Friday! We will be there Sunday


----------



## bubba's mom

more pics!


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> nevermind.....there it is
> 
> ETA: no, it's not there now....what's goin on?



Someone else has probably pirated it and it is getting too much use.  Mac needs to copy mine and use it.  It has different properties with a much larger bandwidth.


----------



## Amity 3

shouldn't mac be...I don't know...TEACHING SCHOOL?


----------



## Motherfletcher

They don't have FCATs!


----------



## yankeepenny

macraven said:


> take your pick...




   
i just about snorted coffee outa my nose seeing those!


----------



## Amity 3

Motherfletcher said:


> They don't have FCATs!



true, my daughter's watching movies in class and texting me.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Well, I applied to work for Universal again, just part-time/seasonal.

They said no.

I'm thinking its because of my lack of availability. Punks.

So, since it will be at least 90 days before I can re-apply, I think it's time for me to do something DRASTIC: I'll let everyone see what the Dark Marauder really looks like.

Ready?


----------



## goofie4goofy

the Dark Marauder said:


> Well, I applied to work for Universal again, just part-time/seasonal.
> 
> They said no.
> 
> I'm thinking its because of my lack of availability. Punks.
> 
> So, since it will be at least 90 days before I can re-apply, I think it's time for me to do something DRASTIC: I'll let everyone see what the Dark Marauder really looks like.
> 
> Ready?




     

I'm surprised they didn't hire you, I mean with all those french fries lying around ??  Punks!


----------



## bubba's mom

goofie4goofy said:


> I'm surprised they didn't hire you, I mean with all those *french fries* lying around ??  Punks!


----------



## damo

the Dark Marauder said:


> Well, I applied to work for Universal again, just part-time/seasonal.
> 
> They said no.
> 
> I'm thinking its because of my lack of availability. Punks.
> 
> So, since it will be at least 90 days before I can re-apply, I think it's time for me to do something DRASTIC: I'll let everyone see what the Dark Marauder really looks like.
> 
> Ready?



Ummm.  Isn't that seagull missing something???


----------



## goofie4goofy

damo said:


> Ummm.  Isn't that seagull missing something???




Are you thinking of a turkey, you know that red waddlie thingy that hangs down?


----------



## macraven

Amity 3 said:


> shouldn't mac be...I don't know...TEACHING SCHOOL?



i have a computer on my desk for school emails and attendance to take.but i sneak in a few posts when the students are working.  as long as i don't get caught, all is kewl.....


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> Well, I applied to work for Universal again, just part-time/seasonal.
> 
> They said no.
> 
> I'm thinking its because of my lack of availability. Punks.
> 
> So, since it will be at least 90 days before I can re-apply, I think it's time for me to do something DRASTIC: I'll let everyone see what the Dark Marauder really looks like.
> 
> Ready?









so that's what a male seagull looks like..........




that really suxs on the 90 day wait period to be rehired.

go seasonal and work HHN...............


----------



## lovetheparks

Work doesn't always allow for me to post but I do read lots and have to say you all are cracking me up!  

Love the pukie smileys! That is exactly why I don't bake, I'm so good at it that I can't NOT eat them!  

DM, they didn't hire you with those sexy bird legs?!


----------



## tikkipoo

I'll have to get on the arts & crafts boards...I could create at "Hire Dark Marauder" t-shirt and wear it to the parks when I am there.  Of course, I'd have to include that lovely pic.


----------



## goofie4goofy

Ok I don't mean to brag BUT....

Hail the Queen of Packing.

Since we are doing carry-ons only this trip this is what I fit in my wheelie regulation carry on size bag....

DRUM ROLL PLEASE.........

27 tees/tanks
4 bathing suits
6 pairs shorts
6 blouses
4 skirts
2 dresses
4 bathing suit cover up dresses
4 sarongs
1 pair white jeans
3 pairs of shoes
1 snorkel and mask

And I didn't have to sit on it 

Now I have to do DH's bag which is more challenging.


----------



## keishashadow

goofie4goofy said:


> Ok I don't mean to brag BUT....
> 
> Hail the Queen of Packing.
> 
> Since we are doing carry-ons only this trip this is what I fit in my wheelie regulation carry on size bag....
> 
> DRUM ROLL PLEASE.........
> 
> 27 tees/tanks
> 4 bathing suits
> 6 pairs shorts
> 6 blouses
> 4 skirts
> 2 dresses
> 4 bathing suit cover up dresses
> 4 sarongs
> 1 pair white jeans
> 3 pairs of shoes
> 1 snorkel and mask
> 
> And I didn't have to sit on it
> 
> Now I have to do DH's bag which is more challenging.


 
is it under 50 pounds  

when we do rely on carryons we each drag a bookbag (personal item ) and for me a messenger bag stuffed to the gills too...enjoy!


----------



## tikkipoo

goofie4goofy- I AM IMPRESSED!  I have been trying to figure out how to cut my packing down.... Last night, G'ma told me that she has some plastic wear, sugar, salt & pepper packets Don't know what I'm going to do with her!


----------



## loribell

tikkipoo said:


> goofie4goofy- I AM IMPRESSED!  I have been trying to figure out how to cut my packing down.... Last night, G'ma told me that she has some plastic wear, sugar, salt & pepper packets Don't know what I'm going to do with her!



Now that sounds like something my mother would pull. Get this, we are DVC members and the last trip she went on with us she brought back any food that did not have to be kept cold. Yes, half eaten boxes of cereal, opened bags of chips & other snacks, a few cans of pop & bottles of gatorade. There were at least three bags that we were stuck with carrying through airports for her! 

Hey goofie4goofy way to pack. So how long are you staying? That is an awful lot of clothes!!!


----------



## loribell

Well I just got back from mailing in my extension. I guess I really ought to fill out those tax forms.  I really need on of those pukie smilies right now!


----------



## loribell

Oh I forgot to post this for you guys, thought you might get a kick out of this. Earlier this year I ended up with pnuemonia & they checked me in to the hospital when I finally went to the emergenciy room one night. Anyway, I got the insurance statement yesterday. It had three main columns on in, the first was for right at $10200, the second was what the insurance companies allowable charges are - $12450, and the third was for what they paid - $12250. Yes they paid more than what the hospital submitted by $2050. 

You think the hospital will send me a check for the extra $2000 they got?


----------



## goofie4goofy

loribell said:


> Now that sounds like something my mother would pull. Get this, we are DVC members and the last trip she went on with us she brought back any food that did not have to be kept cold. Yes, half eaten boxes of cereal, opened bags of chips & other snacks, a few cans of pop & bottles of gatorade. There were at least three bags that we were stuck with carrying through airports for her!
> 
> Hey goofie4goofy way to pack. So how long are you staying? That is an awful lot of clothes!!!



OMG that food thing is too funny!


I just weighed my bag and it was only 32 lbs so I fit 2 more dresses in.  The bag is also undersized, much to my surprise - I just measured it again.

I know a lot of people like to put things in plastic bags,or roll your clothes -  but I have found that the way to get the most in your luggage is layering them like a mosaic and keeping everything flat as you work your way up and using every corner and edge.  Of course this only works with summer clothes...

It is a lot of clothes - we are going to USO for 5 days then renting a car and driving to Captiva Island for 6 days....that's why I need the snorkel and mask.  Lots of shelling One of our favorite places, it's like the Caribbean in Florida.


----------



## tikkipoo

loribell said:


> You think the hospital will send me a check for the extra $2000 they got?


----------



## NashvilleTrio

goofie4goofy said:


> Ok I don't mean to brag BUT....
> 
> Hail the Queen of Packing.
> 
> Since we are doing carry-ons only this trip this is what I fit in my wheelie regulation carry on size bag....
> 
> DRUM ROLL PLEASE.........
> 
> 27 tees/tanks
> 4 bathing suits
> 6 pairs shorts
> 6 blouses
> 4 skirts
> 2 dresses
> 4 bathing suit cover up dresses
> 4 sarongs
> *1 pair white jeans*
> 3 pairs of shoes
> 1 snorkel and mask
> 
> And I didn't have to sit on it
> 
> Now I have to do DH's bag which is more challenging.




That's great Goofie!!  I trust, though, that your white pants do NOT look like the ones in post #17984 on this thread...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=836587&page=1199

  

(Sorry, couldn't help myself!  -Melissa)


----------



## tikkipoo

What do people think?


----------



## goofie4goofy

NashvilleTrio said:


> That's great Goofie!!  I trust, though, that your white pants do NOT look like the ones in post #17984 on this thread...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=836587&page=1199
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't help myself!  -Melissa)




       

Here's one of my favorites http://www.msnusers.com/vacationfun/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=1  I call this "Epcot Munch"    I take these photos on vacation all the time  But this is one of my favorites of all time!  This one is from Last September.


----------



## macraven

goofie4goofy said:


> Ok I don't mean to brag BUT....
> 
> Hail the Queen of Packing.
> 
> Since we are doing carry-ons only this trip this is what I fit in my wheelie regulation carry on size bag....
> 
> DRUM ROLL PLEASE.........
> 
> 27 tees/tanks
> 4 bathing suits
> 6 pairs shorts
> 6 blouses
> 4 skirts
> 2 dresses
> 4 bathing suit cover up dresses
> 4 sarongs
> 1 pair white jeans
> 3 pairs of shoes
> 1 snorkel and mask
> 
> And I didn't have to sit on it
> 
> Now I have to do DH's bag which is more challenging.





where's the undies?  i don't see it on your list.

i did that one year, forgot to pack the undies

how many weeks are you going for?


----------



## macraven

queen goofie4goofy

you win the packing contest.


you beat me by a mile.
i am impressed


----------



## tikkipoo

macraven said:


> where's the undies?  i don't see it on your list.




Maybe she doesn't wear any! 

I just realized I miss Monday's Little People Big World.  Totally addicted to that show!  Now I have to wait until Saturday to watch it!   What's on tonight?


----------



## goofie4goofy

You are right I don't wear any   

I find undies so uncomfortable I can't stand it.  If I do wear them, I have to go to the ladies room and remove them and throw them away 

One less thing to pack.


Wow, you guys are very observant


----------



## macraven

tikkipoo said:


> Maybe she doesn't wear any!
> 
> I just realized I miss Monday's Little People Big World.  Totally addicted to that show!  Now I have to wait until Saturday to watch it!   What's on tonight?



american idol and my fave, the Shield....


----------



## AlexandNessa

tikkipoo said:


> Maybe she doesn't wear any!
> 
> I just realized I miss Monday's Little People Big World.  Totally addicted to that show!  Now I have to wait until Saturday to watch it!   What's on tonight?



"It's a trebuchet.  I don't know if you want to call it a _catapult_."  I missed Monday's episode too.


----------



## macraven

goofie4goofy said:


> You are right I don't wear any
> 
> I find undies so uncomfortable I can't stand it.  If I do wear them, I have to go to the ladies room and remove them and throw them away
> 
> One less thing to pack.
> 
> 
> Wow, you guys are very observant





no , it is just because i forgot to pack my undies on one trip.....
hate to hear another homie followed in my foot steps......


----------



## goofie4goofy

macraven said:


> no , it is just because i forgot to pack my undies on one trip.....
> hate to hear another homie followed in my foot steps......



Thanks Mac!

Whenever I am in a bad mood, the first thing my DH asks me is "are you wearing panites again?"  because he knows how much they annoy me.


----------



## Amity 3

since this place is filled with chicks I have a question. after a fun-filled day at busch gardens I made two observations:

1. a lot of sunburned tourists from the UK

2. why do women in their 50's wear halter tops with no bra? it was a never ending parade of women smuggling peas in their shirts.


----------



## macraven

Amity 3 said:


> since this place is filled with chicks I have a question. after a fun-filled day at busch gardens I made two observations:
> 
> 1. a lot of sunburned tourists from the UK
> 
> 2. why do women in their 50's wear halter tops with no bra? it was a never ending parade of women smuggling peas in their shirts.





i can not answer as i am not from across the pond.......


----------



## macraven

has the homie with the flooded basement still knee deep in water?

i heard what the weather was like in the east and was hoping you were doing better now.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

goofie4goofy said:


> Here's one of my favorites http://www.msnusers.com/vacationfun/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=1  I call this "Epcot Munch"    I take these photos on vacation all the time  But this is one of my favorites of all time!  This one is from Last September.



Oh - you're so bad!!!!     But it is a hilarious picture!  I'm going to have to... 1-take more notice of photo ops like this; and 2-make sure I'm not the one who others are taking the picture of!


----------



## yankeepenny

I am 40 and would not be seen dead or alive in a halter top


I also watch Big People Little World.

Does anyone watch NUMB3RS????


----------



## yankeepenny

thank you to all who responded to my thread on snacks.
 

I have not yet had a dippin dot but am looking forward to trying one.

I have decided i want a shrek tshirt and pin and hat and 
a photo of my favorite relative.


----------



## yankeepenny

I just clued i on the time being off on this thread by like 30 minutes....
must be the brownie overdose


----------



## NashvilleTrio

tikkipoo said:


> Maybe she doesn't wear any!
> 
> I just realized I miss Monday's Little People Big World.  Totally addicted to that show!  Now I have to wait until Saturday to watch it!   What's on tonight?



Oh yeah - we love the Little People show too!!!  I just watched the two new episodes today on my DVR.  I think that little Jacob is just too cute!  He reminds me of my own boy.  

Tonight, it was just Idol for us.  Melinda did awesome as usual.  And Jordan did great too.  

Does anyone else watch 24?  And is anyone else getting a little tired of it?  Sorry if I'm stepping on any toes, but I just feel like they're re-hashing the same plots over and over again with different twists.  And Jack gets his way no matter what!  It's still a good show, but I'm just wondering how much longer it will last.


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> I just clued i on the time being off on this thread by like 30 minutes....
> must be the brownie overdose



mine is more like 2 hours and 31 minutes off.

i reset everything and still not working right.


i blame it on the brownies.
that's my story and i am sticking to it !


going to watch the shield now.


----------



## yankeepenny

I have never seen 24 , and dont watch idol till the last show. my niece calls me and tells me who to vote for on Danicng with stars , and i have only seen like 10 minutes of survivor/
I like csi , the miami one too and medium, along with numbers.  also, as my name tells, MONK....


----------



## yankeepenny

oh, and i watch all the dirty harry movies. i just love those. 
i like all the clint eastwoods actually. but the harry's are my fav. everytime they are on, it is like watching jaws, gotta see it.


----------



## yankeepenny

attention!

the fumes from my brownies made the time off on this thread!

keep sniffing, the air is good!!!!! 

I like Michael Chiklis too....


----------



## loribell

I do watch Numbers on occasion when I am home. I also like to watch Medium when I can. But it is very seldom that I get to watch. I am home tonight because bball was rained out.  

Amity - over 50's aren't the only ones I wonder why they wear those tank tops with no bras. It is amazing the things people will wear!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> has the homie with the flooded basement still knee deep in water?
> 
> i heard what the weather was like in the east and was hoping you were doing better now.



that was  tlinus ......i think she's drowned


----------



## bubba's mom

mac....i almost bought southwest airfare to fly out and see you....it was $25 one way   .....but i didn't


----------



## Amity 3

yankeepenny said:


> I am 40 and would not be seen dead or alive in a halter top



I can rule you out as a busch gardens attendee today.


----------



## goofie4goofy

NashvilleTrio said:


> Oh - you're so bad!!!!     But it is a hilarious picture!  I'm going to have to... 1-take more notice of photo ops like this; and 2-make sure I'm not the one who others are taking the picture of!



A funny photo is a funny photo....it doesn't matter.  However anything involving a heiney is funny to me.


----------



## lindalinda

It would look even stranger if they wore a halter top WITH a bra wouldnt it?  

 <- hippies dont need no stinkin bras!


----------



## bubba's mom

hey lindalinda....where's that trip report?    i been lookin' fer it


----------



## lindalinda

Trip report, thru day 3.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1421926

Its a work in progress!


----------



## damo

lindalinda said:


> It would look even stranger if they wore a halter top WITH a bra wouldnt it?
> 
> <- hippies dont need no stinkin bras!



At least we would know the peas are well hidden.


----------



## Glendamax

macraven said:


> glenda, you will make it here this week, i just know it.
> i signed off before midnight.  i'm on cst time.  which time zone are you in?


Eastern Time - I live in Baltimore, Maryland.

I'll keep trying!


----------



## yankeepenny

Good morning all! 
another rainy dreary day in the northeast.

anyone with a wet basement?????


----------



## Motherfletcher

What's a basement?


----------



## yankeepenny

basement is another term for a cellar.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Just kidding... the elevation of the centerline of the road in front of my house is 6.5 feet above sea level.  If I had a basement it would definately be wet.


----------



## keishashadow

Motherfletcher said:


> What's a basement?


 
it's where we bury the bodies 

no 'drawers' as my very proper southern realtives would say .

amity - did you check out their teeth too? I've paid for 3 sets of orthodontia - must not be a priority in England despite having national health care?

Figure you are the resident Busch Garden expert --  considering sneaking in a visit on 1st Saturday next Dec.  Do you know how late they'd typically stay open?  Is it worthwhile if we can't get there until after noon?  Any other suggestions to occupy ourselves before cruise next day?  Cannot decide whether to fly into MCO & hit U or WDW or go directly to Tampa.


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> has the homie with the flooded basement still knee deep in water?
> 
> i heard what the weather was like in the east and was hoping you were doing better now.



_*bubba's mom = that was tlinus ......i think she's drowned*_     

After 2 days of water in the basement, I think I have a handle on it now  

Just doing loads of laundry and getting packing lists together, wrote the notes to the teachers, have to call the vet(they do boarding)...oh and bean #3 has Kindergarten testing today at 12:15. Plus I need to pack DH as he has another business meeting in NY the next two days!!!

Thanks for asking about me, mac - I was  there for awhile!!!

I will be here and there and whatnot the next day or so!!!


----------



## goofie4goofy

yankeepenny said:


> Good morning all!
> another rainy dreary day in the northeast.
> 
> anyone with a wet basement?????




Good Morning All

No wet basement but I do have a hangover 
DH surprised me with a nice dinner out last night and had 1 "toonie" too many.  So my breakfast this morning has been Gatorade, Advil and coffee.  I should be up and running in an hour or so.  Need      More     Gatorade


----------



## tikkipoo

Good morning all!  Bright eyed and bushy tailed today!  Sent a note to DD's teacher yesterday reminding her that we are going on vacation and asking for homework.  She sent the note back saying she isn't sending homework, that she will keep an "absent folder" at school and that DD will have an equal amount of time to do her homework as days she missed....   I haven't figured out if I'm happy because we won't have to worry with homework over vaca, or if I'm ticked because it will be hell when we get back.???  She wants DD to keep a journal while we are gone to report to the class when she gets back.  Yeah...I can see that happening!


----------



## loribell

Just wanted to post that I broke into double digits today!


----------



## damo

One week for us!!!


----------



## goofie4goofy

We will be there This Sunday!!  3 more days, not counting today!!

although right now the way I feel, just thinking about The Hulk is turning me GREEN


----------



## macraven

just a quick drive thru


----------



## tikkipoo

10 days 
Unless I have missed something, there isn't going to be anything "special" going on then, correct?  No Ellen, Blue Man, Mardi Gras, 360,  nothing.


----------



## marciemi

Just telling my Universal Peeps our sad news.  Just came back from the vet and putting our 18 year old cat down.   I posted a whole thread on it on the Community board so won't go into details here, but it's a sad time around here.  Guess I'm just not in the Disney (or Universal) spirit right now!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Just telling my Universal Peeps our sad news.  Just came back from the vet and putting our 18 year old cat down.   I posted a whole thread on it on the Community board so won't go into details here, but it's a sad time around here.  Guess I'm just not in the Disney (or Universal) spirit right now!






 
we are here for you.
i'll go read the thread later today.

i love cats.
my one will be 13 june 14.
she is a diabetic and hyperthyroidism.
on meds and special food


what i spend on my elder cat is like putting a kid thru college.




i totally understand how you feel.
hang in there and know that we are thinking of you.


----------



## lovetheparks

marciemi said:


> Just telling my Universal Peeps our sad news.  Just came back from the vet and putting our 18 year old cat down.   I posted a whole thread on it on the Community board so won't go into details here, but it's a sad time around here.  Guess I'm just not in the Disney (or Universal) spirit right now!



So sorry to hear that marciemi


----------



## goofie4goofy

marciemi said:


> Just telling my Universal Peeps our sad news.  Just came back from the vet and putting our 18 year old cat down.   I posted a whole thread on it on the Community board so won't go into details here, but it's a sad time around here.  Guess I'm just not in the Disney (or Universal) spirit right now!





So sorry to hear about your kitty.


----------



## bubba's mom

sorry to hear that Marci    You had a lot of time to be with your kitty, and i'm sure she appreciated and loved every moment of spoiling her you did.

I know exactly how you feel....we had to let our kitty go heaven in June (but it still seems like yesterday) and she was only 11.5    Be grateful for the all the years you had that I didn't......


----------



## marciemi

Thanks guys for the support!


----------



## loribell

Oh marcie I'm sorry you had to go ahead and do it. Hope you & the guys are all doing okay.


----------



## bubba's mom

btw....got my CD today (from Apprentice contest) ....forgot I entered me AND DH in contest.....we got 2....anyone want one???


----------



## bubba's mom

$8 one way  


no, seriously...for real.....

http://www.spiritair.com/welcome.aspx?pg=salesinformation&number=0


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Just telling my Universal Peeps our sad news. Just came back from the vet and putting our 18 year old cat down.  I posted a whole thread on it on the Community board so won't go into details here, but it's a sad time around here. Guess I'm just not in the Disney (or Universal) spirit right now!


 
how sad you must feel, be well 

another DISer forwarded this to me when my beloved keeshond, Keishashadow, had to be put down after a valiant fight to live...hope it helps.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_Bridge_(pets)


----------



## marciemi

Thanks guys again!  Keisha thanks for the link - I enjoyed reading it and will forward it to my mom who's gone through this way more times than me.  Talked to her for 2 hours this afternoon and got to hear the stories of all their dogs.  Probably better to listen right now because I wouldn't do too well at talking!

Bubba's mom - we didn't do a great job appreciating either of the cats probably that much until last August when Cocoa had her stroke.  After that, suddenly we all realized they were mortal after all and since at that point the vet said that Cocoa had a "matter of days, not weeks or months", we've appreciated the extra 8 months we got with her.  And I think we'll all appreciate Pepper more now for however much time she has left!

mac - thanks for dropping by my other thread and offering support.  Hope all goes well with your cat.  We've been lucky since before the stroke the biggest issue we'd faced with either of them was fleas  !  Really, though, 2 summers ago they got them SO bad that Pepper stopped eating and wouldn't leave the bathtub so we took her to the vet, convinced she was dying of some mysterious disease.  Well, they're completely indoor cats so we never really even considered fleas.  Vet pulled her fur aside and showed us just masses of them on her skin - quickly had her and the house treated for them and haven't faced it against since.  

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

bubba's mom said:


> $8 one way
> 
> 
> no, seriously...for real.....
> 
> http://www.spiritair.com/welcome.aspx?pg=salesinformation&number=0



That sounded exciting so I went and looked. The only place they have on sale for me is to Detroit.  Oh well.

Nice place ya made Mac! Been away and sick and wow can you all talk!  

Marcie, so sorry to hear about your fur baby.  

Guess I have some reading to do...


----------



## bubba's mom

marci....glad you were able to appreciate those 8 months.  from the time i took Noel (my kitty) to the vet to the time i had to let her go was 1 month (or just less than that).... it was so shocking and i was in such denial, but eventually _she_ made the decision for me and altho i knew it was the right time (when i did it vs. at first when the vet said to) i was still in shock and disbelief because it _was_ only a matter of a few weeks....she got ALL my attention those weeks.... she was cremated privately and she now resides in a beautiful wooden box resting in her favorite spot....the foot of my side of the bed.... i miss her everyday, but i'm grateful for having her in the first place......

now, if i could only get DS OFF the "i want a dog" trip....  



FAN.....where ya been?  glad you're feeling better....was wonderin' where u was!  .....and yes, we can really "blab it up" here    glad you made it!


----------



## marciemi

bubba's mom said:


> now, if i could only get DS OFF the "i want a dog" trip....



Man, my kids have been on that kick for about 3 years!  Long before there was anything wrong with either of the cats, they were constantly asking "when the cats die, can we get a (fill in a type of dog)?"  DS15 especially was researching all the different types of dogs.  I'm not a dog person (although I grew up with them) and our lifestyle is not conducive to having a dog.  And the fact that the kids who want them won't be around in not too many years doesn't help at all!  I'm surprised none of them have brought it up yet today since now they just have one cat left.  No really, they love the cat(s), but really want a dog.


----------



## marciemi

Okay guys - the highlight of a not so good day:

My 1000th post!!!!    

(Only took me well over 7 years!)

And believe it or not, 100 days until our trip to WDW!    

Wow, what are the odds of that!


----------



## yankeepenny

Dear Marciemi, I am sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you. My eight year old Niles(total anally Niles all the way)  blew out both knees. yep. knee surgury times 2.  priceless cat . love the little monster. 
keep smiling.


----------



## yankeepenny

have any of you threaders eaten at Cape May Clambake ?
I think it is at the Y & BC.
The spoodles menu changed and  the comments are not good.l It was great last year, but i am not reading good things. We had booked that place twice. 
any comments welcome.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

The suspense is killing me. Sanjaya finally going home? Cant be Blake.


----------



## bubba's mom

marciemi said:


> Man, my kids have been on that kick for about 3 years!  Long before there was anything wrong with either of the cats, they were constantly asking "when the cats die, can we get a (fill in a type of dog)?"  DS15 especially was researching all the different types of dogs.  I'm not a dog person (although I grew up with them) and our lifestyle is not conducive to having a dog.  And the fact that the kids who want them won't be around in not too many years doesn't help at all!  I'm surprised none of them have brought it up yet today since now they just have one cat left.  No really, they love the cat(s), but really want a dog.




CONGRATS on the 1,000th post  

(I'm totally with ya on the "they won't be around much longer" and "lifestyle not conducive" thing....we are never home and i told DS, are YOU really gonna get up at 7am and walk the dog?    DH won't do it, and i don't want/have time to do it....so, maybe when he's a bit older, but i don't see it happening for a looooong time....IF ever (and i grew up w/ a dog too!)


----------



## Amity 3

keishashadow said:


> it's where we bury the bodies
> 
> no 'drawers' as my very proper southern realtives would say .
> 
> amity - did you check out their teeth too? I've paid for 3 sets of orthodontia - must not be a priority in England despite having national health care?
> 
> Figure you are the resident Busch Garden expert --  considering sneaking in a visit on 1st Saturday next Dec.  Do you know how late they'd typically stay open?  Is it worthwhile if we can't get there until after noon?  Any other suggestions to occupy ourselves before cruise next day?  Cannot decide whether to fly into MCO & hit U or WDW or go directly to Tampa.



they usually close at 6 or 7 early december. that's a lot of money for a few hours, but you may be very wealthy and not care.  

there's plenty of things to do to fill up a day in Tampa.


----------



## damo

Well Sanjaya is gone.  Maybe next week Blake will go too.


----------



## macraven

marci, congrats on the bit 1-0-0-0
you are going to catch up with me real soon i bet.


fan2CSkr, i was wondering why i haven't seen you around.
and all this time i thought you snuck off to somewhere nice and warm and left all of us behind.  hope you are feeling better.

damo, yea, that sanjaya is history.  now i can go back and watch idol again.
i watched it tonight and felt so good this happened.
sorry out there if you are one of his fans but the boy can't sing.

and to the rest, hey homies!!

don't forget i won't be around for a few days.


----------



## macraven

i usually don't say this cause then you will think i am a loon but my cats are my family.

tonight i am sleeping on the couch to be next to the cat in her bed.  she has barfed 2 times tonight and not doing well.  she sleeps better when i am near here.  and she will be traumatized with me gone a few days.  i haven't told her yet.


for animal burials, i have a service.  my last cat went out in style.
and i had a minister for the farewells.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

I only had one cat in my life - when I was a teenager.  His name was Panther and he was all black and he slept with me every night.  But we let him roam outdoors during the day and he came home one day in bad shape.  Looked like he had been hit by a car - vet said his jaw was broken among many other injuries.  I didn't have the $$ to pay for the bills and neither did my parents.  So we chose to put him down.  The vet said that was probably the best decision because of the number of injuries he had.

ANYWAY...all that to say that I'd love to have another cat someday, but poor hubby is allergic to them.  So I don't think it will happen.  

Ok, I'm rambling...
Who's next?
Melissa


----------



## NashvilleTrio

macraven said:


> i usually don't say this cause then you will think i am a loon but my cats are my family.
> 
> tonight i am sleeping on the couch to be next to the cat in her bed.  she has barfed 2 times tonight and not doing well.  she sleeps better when i am near here.  and she will be traumatized with me gone a few days.  i haven't told her yet.
> 
> 
> for animal burials, i have a service.  my last cat went out in style.
> and i had a minister for the farewells.



I don't think that is loony at all.   It's very sweet!!!! 

Alright, I'm done for the night.  Bye all!
-Melissa


----------



## macraven

all my cats have been indoor cats.

i know i will be flogged for saying this by other cat owners, but my cats are declawed all four feet of them.
they never go outside unless it is to the vet in a carrier.

melissa, you did the right thing for your kitty.  




yea, mr mac said he was allergic to cats but i still kept him.  the cat even likes him too......


----------



## Glendamax

yankeepenny said:


> Good morning all!
> another rainy dreary day in the northeast.
> 
> anyone with a wet basement?????



No wet basement for me. But when the power came back on, my TV that's hooked up to the Tivo, and the under -cabinet microwave won't work. A few of my neighbors have similar problems too.


----------



## yankeepenny

Mac- my cat is family too!  


saw that you know who got the boot......

all you idolers thrilled?????????????


----------



## keishashadow

Amity 3 said:


> they usually close at 6 or 7 early december. that's a lot of money for a few hours, but you may be very wealthy and not care.
> 
> there's plenty of things to do to fill up a day in Tampa.


 
nope, i'm a 'buy' product of the budget board who scrimps and saves to feed my Orlando habit...never know though, that next scratch off could put me on easy street. 

those hours would knock BG out of the running then - back to drawing board.


----------



## yankeepenny

THE SUN IS OUT IN THE NORTHEAST!


YEAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goofie4goofy

yankeepenny said:


> THE SUN IS OUT IN THE NORTHEAST!
> 
> 
> YEAH!!!!!!!!!




I was wondering what that golden orb was in the sky!!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

goofie4goofy said:


> I was wondering what that golden orb was in the sky!!



Me too! The weekend forecast looks amazing. Its been WAY too long since we've seen sun!


----------



## goofie4goofy

Fan2CSkr said:


> Me too! The weekend forecast looks amazing. Its been WAY too long since we've seen sun!




     
We will be in USO on Sunday.....I know the weather is amazing there!!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

goofie4goofy said:


> We will be in USO on Sunday.....I know the weather is amazing there!!



Ohhh nice! I am so jealous! We have been fortunate and have had three trips to Universal since last May with another one coming in October and all I can do it try and squeeze in another before Oct. I am so pathetic. A 12 step program may be in order.

Where are you staying this trip? Make sure we get the dining details of each glorious meal!


----------



## tlinus

We had the sun for about 15 minutes here  
Going to be on and off showers today, but the weekend is supposed to be BEAUTIFUL!!!! YAY!!!! maybe I can clean up the yard and get the clothes packed and ready to go!!!!


----------



## goofie4goofy

Fan2CSkr said:


> Ohhh nice! I am so jealous! We have been fortunate and have had three trips to Universal since last May with another one coming in October and all I can do it try and squeeze in another before Oct. I am so pathetic. A 12 step program may be in order.
> 
> Where are you staying this trip? Make sure we get the dining details of each glorious meal!



I am pathetic too!  

We are staying at the PBH in a Portofino suite for 5 days then we are renting a car and driving to Captiva Island for 6 days for R&R, we are staying at the Tween Waters Inn in a Gulf View room.  We love it there, this is our 4th visit within a year...very laid back and relaxing - nothing to do but sun, shells, eat and drink.  

So far the only dinners we have planned are at Tchoup Chop and The Palm..our 2 favs for dinner.  Other than that ???  we plan on winging it as it's not going to be busy.


----------



## tlinus

goofie4goofy said:


> I am pathetic too!
> 
> We are staying at the PBH in a Portofino suite for 5 days then we are renting a car and driving to Captiva Island for 6 days for R&R, we are staying at the Tween Waters Inn in a Gulf View room.  We love it there, this is our 4th visit within a year...very laid back and relaxing - nothing to do but sun, shells, eat and drink.
> 
> So far the only dinners we have planned are at Tchoup Chop and The Palm..our 2 favs for dinner.  Other than that ???  we plan on winging it as it's not going to be busy.



We are staying at the HRH but If you see us (you WILL recognize the beans!) in the parks, be sure to say HI!!!!! I am about 5'8" and a bit pooish in size. Brown hair and usually you can find us here in the early afternoon out in the back enjoying a few brews and letting the kids snack! 





Damo is there at the same time and you can see what she looks like on page 3 of the Guess the picture thread.


----------



## damo

tlinus said:


> Damo is there at the same time and you can see what she looks like on page 3 of the Guess the picture thread.



If you hear somebody yell, "Hey Bean family!!!", you'll know it is me.  My son has a fro so watch for him too.  If you call him Damo's son, he'll respond!

The forecast look stupendous!!!  We plan on lots of time on the water rides.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Oh man all 3 of you guys are going soon at the same time?  Hope you all have the bestest trip!


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> marci, congrats on the bit 1-0-0-0
> you are going to catch up with me real soon i bet.



Okay, let's do the math.  You've been on for 4 years and have 26,000 plus posts.  I've been on for over 7 years and finally reached 1000!  Nope, not happening anytime soon!


----------



## tlinus

marciemi said:


> Okay, let's do the math.  You've been on for 4 years and have 26,000 plus posts.  I've been on for over 7 years and finally reached 1000!  Nope, not happening anytime soon!



Hey -  I have been a member for 13 months and looky here - I just broke 600 today!!!!


----------



## tlinus

Morning All!!! 

What a great day in eastern PA......sun is shining, going to warm up, and its Friday   

Going to get the kids ready for school, get me coffee ready and then hit the  hard today!!!

What are your plans for the weekend?!?


----------



## yankeepenny

Good morning everyone! 
 

*tlinus*Thanks for sending the sunshine up east.
We may hit 65 or 70 this weekend. yippee skippy. 
time to air out the house and enjoy! 
 

anyone else?????


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Good Morning!  I am also really looking forward to the beautiful weather we are heading into! A good house airing out is just the ticket.


----------



## bubba's mom

what is that brightness outside??  uh-oh....me thinks that means yardwork this weekend (well, after work Sat. anyway).  Thank goodness for the sun....i do get depressed when it's not out    After work Sat. morning, I'll come home to do some yardwork and then we have a "birthday dinner" at Cheeseburger in Paradise" for a friend......gotta go get her a gift this morning.......


(and catch up yesterdays chores since i wasn't home)


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hello, everyone!  Hope everyone is well and happy.   

Mike and I are off today, and my day includes the gym, a tanning appointment, and then some light cleaning as my BIL and SIL are coming down from Maine, and we're going to dinner.  We wouldn't be cleaning at all, but we've had some renovations done, and they want to see.  

We are slowly creeping towards single digits:  13 more days!  Ordered my new Nikes for this trip, and they should arrive by Tuesday.     Of course, Mike is a little miffed.  He thinks I spent entirely too much money on them and now he thinks he can't get a new pair too.  He'll get over it.


----------



## bubba's mom

i am so excited for everyone's impending trip..... 


that means: trip reports AND LOTS OF PICTURES


----------



## lovetheparks

AlexandNessa said:


> Ordered my new Nikes for this trip, and they should arrive by Tuesday.     Of course, Mike is a little miffed.  He thinks I spent entirely too much money on them and now he thinks he can't get a new pair too.  He'll get over it.



DH and I have a don't ask, don't tell policy. He doesn't ask, and I definitely don't tell!  

You are coming down just in time for some beautiful weather. We are in the low 80's and sunny today. It's just gorgeous.


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> i am so excited for everyone's impending trip.....
> 
> 
> that means: trip reports AND LOTS OF PICTURES



I need to steal one of the beans' little purse sized notebooks to keep notes so I can do a trip report!!


----------



## macraven

hey homies,
just checking in for a brief hi.

i'm at son's dorm room and i should be home on saturday.
it's only a 6 hour drive for me and i'll drive during the night.

marci, i had more posts in my other screen name which was 1.5 years prior to rejoining in mar 03.  i forgot my password on the first screen name and had a computer crash in 01.  bought a new computer, long story, and registered again with present screen name.

you all have fun tonight.
missing all the homies


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> hey homies,
> just checking in for a brief hi.
> 
> i'm at son's dorm room and i should be home on saturday.
> it's only a 6 hour drive for me and i'll drive during the night.
> 
> marci, i had more posts in my other screen name which was 1.5 years prior to rejoining in mar 03.  i forgot my password on the first screen name and had a computer crash in 01.  bought a new computer, long story, and registered again with present screen name.
> 
> you all have fun tonight.
> missing all the homies




HIYA mac!!!! 
You are missed!!!!
Be careful


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> i am so excited for everyone's impending trip.....
> 
> 
> that means: trip reports AND LOTS OF PICTURES


 
 
what we need is a thread webcam ; who wants to set one up peeking out of their window (RPR would be good - pics of the Hulk )?

alexandnessa - lucky you!  don't you have to break your tennies in before you go on vacation?  my feet would be covered in blisters.  I need to start tanning - can hardly see my tan lines; legs so ghostly pale -- downright disturbing lol.

tlinus - your kids bouncing off the walls yet in anticipation? Any problems getting them out of skool?

mac - wondered where you were...are you dropping off ds or picking up?  Drive safe bud!


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:


> tlinus - your kids bouncing off the walls yet in anticipation? Any problems getting them out of skool?



Oh PLEASE!!! They have been bouncing off the walls since we hit 10 days    

As far as school goes, they really don't have a problem. My kids are really smart and they do very well in school so they will catch up. I did ask for some work, now wheter I get it is another story


----------



## loribell

Hey everyone! Just dropped in for a minute to say hi! I am helping my sister out this weekend so I don't have much time to catch up. 

tlinus - I can't believe it is only 5 more days! How exciting. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> Oh PLEASE!!! They have been bouncing off the walls since we hit 10 days
> 
> As far as school goes, they really don't have a problem. My kids are really smart and they do very well in school so they will catch up. I did ask for some work, now wheter I get it is another story


 
they look like smart ones ; our district now has a written policy as to a formal application process you must go through in order to remove your child from school for an "educational" vacation. Need to write an essay (i kid you not - not the kid; the parent as to the redeeming educational value lol); fill out the application; submit to principal; then pickup a packet @ office 1 week prior to trip. Said packet must be hand delivered to each teacher who needs to sign off on it (indicating what work will be missed and when it is to be completed - before, during or after the trip) Only after the packet is delivered back to the office and the principal gives the final approval are you cleared for takeoff.

can't forget, they're only allowed to miss 5 days per grade level for travel...okay to miss up to 30+ sick days though through out the year - bizarre imo.

my kids were always advanced placement & honor roll; the older two college, etc. Wouldn't take them out of school if they wouldn't be able to maintain grades, even in high school.  Odd how the policy differs within our state and even in local neighboring districts.
 
stepping down off soap box


----------



## Fan2CSkr

keishashadow said:


> they look like smart ones ; our district now has a written policy as to a formal application process you must go through in order to remove your child from school for an "educational" vacation. Need to write an essay (i kid you not - not the kid; the parent as to the redeeming educational value lol); fill out the application; submit to principal; then pickup a packet @ office 1 week prior to trip. Said packet must be hand delivered to each teacher who needs to sign off on it (indicating what work will be missed and when it is to be completed - before, during or after the trip) Only after the packet is delivered back to the office and the principal gives the final approval are you cleared for takeoff.
> 
> can't forget, they're only allowed to miss 5 days per grade level for travel...okay to miss up to 30+ sick days though through out the year - bizarre imo.
> 
> my kids were always advanced placement & honor roll; the older two college, etc. Wouldn't take them out of school if they wouldn't be able to maintain grades, even in high school.  Odd how the policy differs within our state and even in local neighboring districts.
> 
> stepping down off soap box



I cant believe they ask the parents to write an essay! Do they grade it too?
What a process. 

It really is amazing how each district and state differs on their policy. I guess we dont have one here but I do know it for sure is frowned upon as would be expected if abused. I usually take my kids out once or twice a year. If they have the grades and suffer no repercussions when they return I see no problem. Last month I requested work for my grade school child and was refused by the teacher. Her attitude was if he wasn't going to be in class learning it with the class she wasn't giving any special treatment! I wondered if that was supposed to change my mind! 

Every year I say this is the last year we'll take them out for vacation and every year I do it again. I guess I'll know when its wrong but so far its always been just fine.


----------



## bubba's mom

Fan2CSkr said:


> I cant believe they ask the parents to write an essay! *Do they grade it too?*
> What a process.



 

our district is no more than 5 days with written submission of reason at least 5 days prior.  our neighboring school district does not "excuse" ANY days out for travel...apparently a "new" policy (from what i'm told)


----------



## Fan2CSkr

bubba's mom said:


> our district is no more than 5 days with written submission of reason at least 5 days prior.  our neighboring school district does not "excuse" ANY days out for travel...apparently a "new" policy (from what i'm told)



So what happens if you dont obey?


----------



## bubba's mom

Fan2CSkr said:


> So what happens if you dont obey?




let's just say DS has 4 unexcused absences from our last trip  


and nuthin happened...........................................yet


----------



## Fan2CSkr

bubba's mom said:


> let's just say DS has 4 unexcused absences from our last trip
> 
> 
> and nuthin happened...........................................yet



Thats what I was thinkin! They dont scare me!


----------



## bubba's mom

i think they threaten fines and such....but DS is a great student (ahead of his game....so to speak) and his teachers have always told me they don't worry about him while he's gone......but they DO give him work to do, because i tell them he needs something _besides_ videogames to do on the plane!


----------



## tikkipoo

If any of you see me when I'm down there (April 28-May 5) Please say "hey!"  I will be wearing my humongo dark red fanny pack with my Lime Green DIS button on it!  Love to meet some of you!  7 more days!


----------



## tlinus

tikkipoo said:


> If any of you see me when I'm down there (April 28-May 5) Please say "hey!"  I will be wearing my humongo dark red fanny pack with my Lime Green DIS button on it!  Love to meet some of you!  7 more days!



just look for the beans in the picture.....the two parents attached to them are me and DH!!  

I will keep an eye out for ya!!


----------



## yankeepenny

Good morning all!

hope you are having a good start to the weekend.


----------



## macraven

HEY LUCY..............i'm home...........


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Work consumes my soul.


Okay, not my soul, but a lot of my time. Too many pages are added to this per day for me to keep up. Blargh I say.

I need to add two countdown timers to my sig. I also need to help my dad bake cookies and work on my website. Curse trying to prioritize.


----------



## keishashadow

Fan2CSkr said:


> So what happens if you dont obey?


 
According to the guideline our district can elect to send you to the magistrate in our district as a truant (parent & child) facing a suspension and rather large fine. Evidently it is evaluated on a case-by-case basis @ the discretion of the administration. I've already bumped heads with Principal several times over the years, am on a few different advisory committees - she doesn't like the way I think...imagine that. While I like to gamble, I like the dice to not be loaded. 

I use the same b.s. essay every year; with minor tweaking...animal husbandry @ Animal Kingdom and various international studies @ Epcot. 

I forgot to to add that NO unexcused absences (i.e. vacations) are permitted @ all in September or May/June. 

Unless his grades drop unexpectedly or he misses a fair amount of school due to unforeseen illness, I'm thinking of yanking my youngest out both for a week in early Dec. this year & late May next year and watch the chips fall where they may.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> HEY LUCY..............i'm home...........


 
welcome bac -- mac

always thought desi was sorta hot, in that latin-lover kinda way


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> Work consumes my soul.
> 
> 
> Okay, not my soul, but a lot of my time. Too many pages are added to this per day for me to keep up. Blargh I say.
> 
> I need to add two countdown timers to my sig. I also need to help my dad bake cookies and work on my website. Curse trying to prioritize.







i saw what you posted and started to get excited.
then i reread it and saw it was cookies not brownies you were baking.




 



if there are too many pages to read, just skip over them and start posting what is on your mind.  just read what i post, everyone else likes to ignore them but i keep plugging away here..........  




keisha, it is good to be back.


----------



## macraven

one year i told the school my mom died and lived in florida so we had to leave for 12 days.



then i got hired at that school the next year to teach...........









you know, if the schools didn't have that requirement of vacations count against the absentism count, i could have been more honest...... 

our district for high school only allows 3 days away from school that is unauthorized.  that includes being sick also.

but, for funerals, they don't count against the students record.

if a student misses so many days, they can be held back or fail the class. teacher discretion.
and in the grade and middle schools, if a student is out 10 days, the parent gets mailed an official school note to let you know the dates.  then once they miss a total of 15 days in the school year, the school contacts the police department and does a truancy charge.  yep, even if your kid is in the hospital due to surgery......

i got one of those letters when the kid missed days.


----------



## bubba's mom

i think the school policies are getting out of hand...if you have a good student and good kid and you feel he/she is OK to miss some school for a break (don't they get a ton of homework anymore), so be it.  to miss "x" many days due to illnesses, surgery, funerals, etc...is ridiculous.  People HAVE these things happen in their lives.....LIFE doesn't REVOLVE around school....like school principals would like us to think it does! whole thing peeves me.....

on a happier note...went to Cheeseburger in Paradise for dinner tonite.....very similar to Margaritaville...but not the same.  Hired guitarist for girlfriends' birthday dinner....he 'sang' Margaritaville......NOBODY but me "chanted" during the "salt" part.....  what a bunch of clueless weenies.....    made me long for June.....


----------



## yankeepenny

alright be honest here-
since we do not talk about mugs or pool hopping or multiple adr's we are the sane threaders.


*HOW MANY OF YOU HAVE ORDERED AND ARE WAITING FOR THE FED EX DRIVER TO SHOW UP WITH YOUR HARRY POTTER BOOK.?????* 

I will it admit it. One year(think it was book 4 ) i raced outa the house that saturday morning looking ever the fright and raced up to the truck where he just pulled up telling him how much i loved him. He handed the book over and left very quickly.... 
what I say? what I  say?

yeah, I am eagerly anticipating the next book.  Harry will live,
good always triumphs over evil. But I must admit I am still upset about the book 6 character death.   if you have not read it yet, I wont spoil it for you)


----------



## yankeepenny

noticed the clock is still off. is there anything we can do???


----------



## yankeepenny

noticed a thread on the resort side called deluxe vs. moderate vs. economy and had to do with incomes.
JMHO- but that thread is in very poor taste.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

keishashadow said:


> According to the guideline our district can elect to send you to the magistrate in our district as a truant (parent & child) facing a suspension and rather large fine. Evidently it is evaluated on a case-by-case basis @ the discretion of the administration. I've already bumped heads with Principal several times over the years, am on a few different advisory committees - she doesn't like the way I think...imagine that. While I like to gamble, I like the dice to not be loaded.
> 
> I use the same b.s. essay every year; with minor tweaking...animal husbandry @ Animal Kingdom and various international studies @ Epcot.
> 
> I forgot to to add that NO unexcused absences (i.e. vacations) are permitted @ all in September or May/June.
> 
> Unless his grades drop unexpectedly or he misses a fair amount of school due to unforeseen illness, I'm thinking of yanking my youngest out both for a week in early Dec. this year & late May next year and watch the chips fall where they may.



Holy world! That makes my head spin. I, like you, would have a hard time conforming for sure. She doesnt like the way you think because your the only one that does! I hope you have an incident free time with the administration should you decide to take the kids out. It really just doesnt seem fair to those that can handle the absence. Some families are only able to vacation at certain times this should be taken into consideration too.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Welcome back Mac! Hope you had a nice time with your son. We missed you around here! The place needs a cleaning, someone spilled something all over the couch and the sink if just full of dishes.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

macraven said:


> one year i told the school my mom died and lived in florida so we had to leave for 12 days.
> 
> 
> 
> then i got hired at that school the next year to teach...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know, if the schools didn't have that requirement of vacations count against the absentism count, i could have been more honest......
> 
> our district for high school only allows 3 days away from school that is unauthorized.  that includes being sick also.
> 
> but, for funerals, they don't count against the students record.
> 
> if a student misses so many days, they can be held back or fail the class. teacher discretion.
> and in the grade and middle schools, if a student is out 10 days, the parent gets mailed an official school note to let you know the dates.  then once they miss a total of 15 days in the school year, the school contacts the police department and does a truancy charge.  yep, even if your kid is in the hospital due to surgery......
> 
> i got one of those letters when the kid missed days.



Ok, I have to ask. Was your Mom still alive when you did this?


----------



## Fan2CSkr

bubba's mom said:


> i think the school policies are getting out of hand...if you have a good student and good kid and you feel he/she is OK to miss some school for a break (don't they get a ton of homework anymore), so be it.  to miss "x" many days due to illnesses, surgery, funerals, etc...is ridiculous.  People HAVE these things happen in their lives.....LIFE doesn't REVOLVE around school....like school principals would like us to think it does! whole thing peeves me.....
> 
> on a happier note...went to Cheeseburger in Paradise for dinner tonite.....very similar to Margaritaville...but not the same.  Hired guitarist for girlfriends' birthday dinner....he 'sang' Margaritaville......NOBODY but me "chanted" during the "salt" part.....  what a bunch of clueless weenies.....    made me long for June.....



I never heard of Cheeseburger in Paradise. Do they have any theme? Sounds like you and the weenies had a good time!  June will be here before you know it.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

yankeepenny said:


> alright be honest here-
> since we do not talk about mugs or pool hopping or multiple adr's we are the sane threaders.
> 
> 
> *HOW MANY OF YOU HAVE ORDERED AND ARE WAITING FOR THE FED EX DRIVER TO SHOW UP WITH YOUR HARRY POTTER BOOK.?????*
> 
> I will it admit it. One year(think it was book 4 ) i raced outa the house that saturday morning looking ever the fright and raced up to the truck where he just pulled up telling him how much i loved him. He handed the book over and left very quickly....
> what I say? what I  say?
> 
> yeah, I am eagerly anticipating the next book.  Harry will live,
> good always triumphs over evil. But I must admit I am still upset about the book 6 character death.   if you have not read it yet, I wont spoil it for you)



Every year Borders has the midnight party for the unveiling of the latest HP book. One year my Mom made costumes for the family. SO, yeah we'll be doing that again and already have our ticket. Talk about weenies...


----------



## damo

We'll do the midnight party.  We did it for the last book.


----------



## goofie4goofy

Hey everyone!

I am colored, highlighted, polished, exfoliated, deep cleansed, de-fuzzed, packed, spit shined and ready to go.  Limo pick up at 6:30 am and we are off!

        

I'm gonna look for you guys in the parks!


Hey about that school stuff.....I am so glad I don't have kids I see how much homework my niece and nephew get, and they are 6 and 8 - it's insane.  I think there's more to life than school....like the school of life.


When I was in High School, I cut an entire quarter of English, 9th grade....AN ENTIRE QUARTER.  it was discovered during report card time and I did not have a grade for English.  It was this big to do, but I got a circle 65 for the quarter.  The teacher got in huge trouble because she never followed up on my whereabouts.  I was off having fun with my friends   OK so maybe I was a little bit of  a handful, but I turned out OK...I still remember what a dangling participle is


----------



## bubba's mom

Fan2CSkr....

http://www.cheeseburgerinparadise.com/

trying to be themed like Margaritaville.....(I think Jimmy owns CIP too).....i DID notice it was VERY purple tho..... 

i guess it was kind of a 'generic' Maragaritaville    but they did NOT, i repeat did NOT have nachos    but, i did have 3 margaritas (it was like a "sampler"...3 different flavors...that's how it was sold...i couldn't make up my mind, so i got that...them was good   )

oh, and i'm not "into" Harry Potter....sorry ya'll.....


----------



## tikkipoo

goofie4goofy said:


> Limo pick up at 6:30 am and we are off!



Just in case you do a last minute check of what you missed... 
HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## tikkipoo

Good morning all!   
I am in that "can't sleep worth a darn" part of my vacation countdown.   Too many things running through in my head.  Trying to figure how to stratigically fit stuff into our luggage so that we will have an extra hand for grandma and her GIAGANTO suitcase.  I think it would work out best if she just brought all her stuff to my house, and then I could pack them all. (yeah...a bit of a control freak when it comes to vacation)   

I had a really interesting dream last night.  DH and I were at a WWF match and the ROCK came by and gave us two backstage VIP party tickets.  Well we were just as happy as larks, but when we got backstage, Paula Abdul decided that she didn't want us in the party because we weren't VIP! What a B.  and I told her so right to her face!  Then I punched her.   Didn't know I had such bad feelings for Paula Abdul.  The subconscience is a wonderful thing!


----------



## tlinus

tikkipoo said:


> Good morning all!
> I am in that "can't sleep worth a darn" part of my vacation countdown.   Too many things running through in my head.  Trying to figure how to stratigically fit stuff into our luggage so that we will have an extra hand for grandma and her GIAGANTO suitcase.  I think it would work out best if she just brought all her stuff to my house, and then I could pack them all. (yeah...a bit of a control freak when it comes to vacation)
> 
> I had a really interesting dream last night.  DH and I were at a WWF match and the ROCK came by and gave us two backstage VIP party tickets.  Well we were just as happy as larks, but when we got backstage, Paula Abdul decided that she didn't want us in the party because we weren't VIP! What a B.  and I told her so right to her face!  Then I punched her.   Didn't know I had such bad feelings for Paula Abdul.  The subconscience is a wonderful thing!




WOW! What a dream! Was Paula loaded as usual????


----------



## tikkipoo

Can't say, don't know that I've ever seen her when she wasn't.


----------



## tlinus

I should have know that this vacation was NOT going to go smoothly. I started to feel it on Wednesday. That nagging sinus congestion. I managed through the next few days. Yesterday I woke up with both ears in pain and (TMI coming here) all crusty and sore  

I have NEVER had an ear infection before - how is it possible that I am suffering with a double one now???!!!??? it goes all the way to my jaw - and I can't get to the doctor until tomorrow  The plane ride is going to be a major downer now  

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr   I am trying to keep the kids away from me so they don't get it too, I am hoping that all of the hand washing is going to help with that!!

On the plus side, my dining room table now looks like a display for any major department store's clothing areas   Got LOTS of laundry done and have just a bit more to finish up today!! I think my goal of being packed by Monday night is getting to be a real deal this time!! I want to clean Tuesday and get the last minute stuff done, as well as be online at exactly 12:10pm to get my boarding passes!!

8am Wednesday morning, off to the vet with the pooch (they board her) and then to the airport at 10 (we only live 6-8 minutes by car from there so no biggie!!)


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> 8am Wednesday morning, off to the vet with the pooch (they board her) and then *to the airport at 10 (we only live 6-8 minutes by car from there so no biggie*!!)



i am SO jealous!  

I hope you get some good, STRONG drugs from the doctor.....I'm sure he/she will "hook you up" cuz of impending flight/vacation    Just keep busy packing and getting ready....it'll be here before you know it!


----------



## bubba's mom

got this in mail from a friend.....have a chuckle.........

O x y m o r o n's 

1. Is it good if a vacuum really sucks? 
2. Why is the third hand on the watch called the second hand? 
3. If a word is misspelled in the dictionary, how would we ever know? 
4. If Webster wrote the first dictionary, where did he find the words? 
5. Why do we say something is out of whack? What is a whack? 
6. Why does "slow down" and "slow up" mean the same thing? 
7. Why does "fat chance" and "slim chance" mean the same thing? 
8. Why do "tug" boats push their barges? 
9. Why do we sing "Take me out to the ball game" when we are already there? 
10. Why are they called "stands" when they are made for sitting? 
11. Why is it called "after dark" when it really is "after light"? 
12. Doesn't "expecting the unexpected" make the unexpected expected? 
13. Why are a "wise man" and a "wise guy" opposites? 
14. Why do "overlook" and "oversee" mean opposite things? 
15. Why is "phonics" not spelled the way it sounds? 
16. If work is so terrific, why do they have to pay you to do it? 
17. If all the world is a stage, where is the audience sitting? 
18. If love is blind, why is lingerie so popular? 
19. If you are cross-eyed and have dyslexia, can you read all right? 
20. Why is bra singular and panties plural? 
21. Why do you press harder on the buttons of a remote control when you know the batteries are dead? 
22. Why do we put suits in garment bags and garments in a suitcase? 
23. How come abbreviated is such a long word? 
24. Why do we wash bath towels? Aren't we clean when we use them? 
25. Why doesn't glue stick to the inside of the bottle? 
26. Why do they call it a TV set when you only have one?


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> got this in mail from a friend.....have a chuckle.........
> 
> O x y m o r o n's
> 
> 1. Is it good if a vacuum really sucks?
> 2. Why is the third hand on the watch called the second hand?
> 3. If a word is misspelled in the dictionary, how would we ever know?
> 4. If Webster wrote the first dictionary, where did he find the words?
> 5. Why do we say something is out of whack? What is a whack?
> 6. Why does "slow down" and "slow up" mean the same thing?
> 7. Why does "fat chance" and "slim chance" mean the same thing?
> 8. Why do "tug" boats push their barges?
> 9. Why do we sing "Take me out to the ball game" when we are already there?
> 10. Why are they called "stands" when they are made for sitting?
> 11. Why is it called "after dark" when it really is "after light"?
> 12. Doesn't "expecting the unexpected" make the unexpected expected?
> 13. Why are a "wise man" and a "wise guy" opposites?
> 14. Why do "overlook" and "oversee" mean opposite things?
> 15. Why is "phonics" not spelled the way it sounds?
> 16. If work is so terrific, why do they have to pay you to do it?
> 17. If all the world is a stage, where is the audience sitting?
> 18. If love is blind, why is lingerie so popular?
> 19. If you are cross-eyed and have dyslexia, can you read all right?
> 20. Why is bra singular and panties plural?
> 21. Why do you press harder on the buttons of a remote control when you know the batteries are dead?
> 22. Why do we put suits in garment bags and garments in a suitcase?
> 23. How come abbreviated is such a long word?
> 24. Why do we wash bath towels? Aren't we clean when we use them?
> 25. Why doesn't glue stick to the inside of the bottle?
> 26. Why do they call it a TV set when you only have one?




    Just the laugh i was looking for this morning!!!


----------



## damo

tlinus said:


> I should have know that this vacation was NOT going to go smoothly. I started to feel it on Wednesday. That nagging sinus congestion. I managed through the next few days. Yesterday I woke up with both ears in pain and (TMI coming here) all crusty and sore
> 
> I have NEVER had an ear infection before - how is it possible that I am suffering with a double one now???!!!??? it goes all the way to my jaw - and I can't get to the doctor until tomorrow  The plane ride is going to be a major downer now
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr   I am trying to keep the kids away from me so they don't get it too, I am hoping that all of the hand washing is going to help with that!!
> 
> On the plus side, my dining room table now looks like a display for any major department store's clothing areas   Got LOTS of laundry done and have just a bit more to finish up today!! I think my goal of being packed by Monday night is getting to be a real deal this time!! I want to clean Tuesday and get the last minute stuff done, as well as be online at exactly 12:10pm to get my boarding passes!!
> 
> 8am Wednesday morning, off to the vet with the pooch (they board her) and then to the airport at 10 (we only live 6-8 minutes by car from there so no biggie!!)



I hope we see you there.  We intend to leave here around noon and drive to Buffalo.  Our flight leaves at 4:30 but if there is any border traffic, we want to make sure we give ourselves lots of time.  We should get to MCO at about 7 and hopefully at HRH by at least 8.  The kids want to go swimming for some strange reason.  Hopefully, our rooms are connecting like we've been promised or it will be interesting!!!  I don't think my son's girlfriend's mom will be too thrilled if it isn't!  It is supposed to be 90ish down there, so I can't wait for all the water rides.

You need to get to a walk-in clinic to get something for that ear!


----------



## patster734

tikkipoo said:


> Good morning all!
> I am in that "can't sleep worth a darn" part of my vacation countdown.   Too many things running through in my head.  Trying to figure how to stratigically fit stuff into our luggage so that we will have an extra hand for grandma and her GIAGANTO suitcase.  I think it would work out best if she just brought all her stuff to my house, and then I could pack them all. (yeah...a bit of a control freak when it comes to vacation)
> 
> I had a really interesting dream last night.  DH and I were at a WWF match and the ROCK came by and gave us two backstage VIP party tickets.  Well we were just as happy as larks, but when we got backstage, Paula Abdul decided that she didn't want us in the party because we weren't VIP! What a B.  and I told her so right to her face!  Then I punched her.   Didn't know I had such bad feelings for Paula Abdul.  The subconscience is a wonderful thing!



So in your dream, did the Rock follow up with "The People's Elbow" on Paula Abdul after you layed her out with your punch?


----------



## keishashadow

good sunday!

yep, i'm a rebel w/o a cause ; like to keep the powers that be on their toes - whether school district or politicos (keeps me offa the streets) 

bubba's mom - clueless weinies ; all that and a bag of chips too. Your list is very deep, I shall ponder it all afternoon.

tlinus - sux big time, feel better soon (we need a mummy dust icon here please!). I've got ear issues that only crop up when I fly. Usually cannot hear for days unless I wear those earplane gizmos...thought it was a bunch of hype; but work for me. 

Hope y'all who are making a pilgrimage have a fantastic trip...right behind 'ya (sorta).

We just do the paperbacks for HP (way too cheap to pay for a hardback; so I think we're still waiting to read the last one...i've yet to make it all the way thru #1). Haven't finished LOTR either .

I've hated Paul since the 80's. That video where she dances with the cat was so over exposed

doing the soprano dance, whack a mole?


----------



## macraven

Fan2CSkr said:


> Ok, I have to ask. Was your Mom still alive when you did this?








she's still alive.
so is dad..........



they live in southern illnois and still kicking.....


----------



## macraven

goofie4goofy said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am colored, highlighted, polished, exfoliated, deep cleansed, de-fuzzed, packed, spit shined and ready to go.  Limo pick up at 6:30 am and we are off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I still remember what a dangling participle is




hooray, its almost time for you to go!
as long as you do know what a dangling participle is, we expect a trip report when you return....



tikkipoo said:


> What a B.  and I told her so right to her face!  Then I punched her.   Didn't know I had such bad feelings for Paula Abdul.   :




wow, i wish i was there, i would have loved to see paula knocked on her ****.  i'm gonna borrow that dream tonight.....i wanna see if she babbles still.....



tlinus said:


> I should have know that this vacation was NOT going to go smoothly. I started to feel it on Wednesday. That nagging sinus congestion. I managed through the next few days. Yesterday I woke up with both ears in pain and (TMI coming here) all crusty and sore
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr   I am trying to keep the kids away from me so they don't get it too, I am hoping that all of the hand washing is going to help with that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 8am Wednesday morning, off to the vet with the pooch (they board her) and then to the airport at 10 (we only live 6-8 minutes by car from there so no biggie!!)




you'll get relief once you see the doc.  i have had those inner ear infections and they sux....get the meds started and you'll tolerate the plane ride.  sending you lots of mummy dust for recovery!

be sure to ask for a script of Vitamin V......



damo said:


> I hope we see you there.  We intend to leave here around noon and drive to Buffalo.  Our flight leaves at 4:30 but if there is any border traffic, we want to make sure we give ourselves lots of time.  We should get to MCO at about 7 and hopefully at HRH by at least 8.



another homie going "home".
take pics and think trip report everytime you do something down there.
hope you have a great time also



for those that are going to orlando, you have a great time.
i hope you have the bestest vacation and get to meet up with the other homies.  

and take their pics while you meet up and post them here.


----------



## bubba's mom

yeah...what she said.....

hey *HOMIES THAT ARE GOIN' "HOME"*....can somebody please get me 2 maps of each park??  i got 2 buddies goin before me and would like to surprise them with these before they go....i been helping them plan....but, if any of you happen to remember to grab 2 of each park, i'd be glad to reimburse you the postage if you send them to me    thanks!


----------



## yankeepenny

Good late  afternoon all!  

 The sun is out two days in a row and tomorrow might hit
75  

TLINUS
are you feeling any better?????????????

I made a meatloaf for dinner last night. lots of leftovers anyone hungry?

*Thank you to all who like Harry and are joining the party. *sometimes I feel like such a dork about it.


----------



## yankeepenny

remember, I am going  sept 2-8 to 
UW/IOA, SW and AK. 
If you want any maps, email me your address. 
I bring sase 's down and will send you some orlando area magic.  or, if anyone wants  a postcard for the little ones, let me know. I did it last year. it was fun.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Mac, for a 12 day vacation to Florida I suppose you were forgiven. Did you tell your Mother you did that? I guess that one can only be used once...But on the bright side you have one left! 

Wishing all the homies that are going "HOME" a great time in Orlando! Hope the weather treats you right. Clicking heels and chanting, "there's no place like home." 

yankeepenny, the weather here yesterday and today has been DE-LIGHT-FUL I could get used to this but I have a feeling we're gonna miss Spring and head right to summer again. Hope not.

Sitting here wondering if the carvel sundaes we all just ate can be considered dinner. I have a feeling that wont fly.


----------



## yankeepenny

i just placed an order with schwans . used to get it before we moved. love their ice cream stuff the best.

fan2cskr-
I 'll betcha  we go right into the hot humid uglies just like last year.  lased all summer. at least we got to orlando and i said, just like home weather!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> yeah...what she said.....
> 
> hey *HOMIES THAT ARE GOIN' "HOME"*....can somebody please get me 2 maps of each park??  i got 2 buddies goin before me and would like to surprise them with these before they go....i been helping them plan....but, if any of you happen to remember to grab 2 of each park, i'd be glad to reimburse you the postage if you send them to me    thanks!






don't know if you are aware of this but, if you send am email to guest services and request maps, they will mail them to you at your home.  they will send out the maps that they currently have.


back home again from chicago.
i'm really hating that city now.  too many people on the roads that don't know how to drive......


----------



## tikkipoo

Good morning all! 
Had a busy weekend!  I've gotten all my packing done.  My luggage is sitting on the kitchen table.  Wonder how many times I'll end up repacking them?  
Got my pedicure yesterday.  It has been soooo long!  Now my little piggies are ready for the beach!  
Bought a pair of sandals this weekend.  Sketchers. Leather.  Kinda ugly.  Finally a pair that won't wear blisters, maybe.  I am so envious of the the girls that get to wear the cute shoes and flip flops.   
Now onto my wonderful week of work before our trip!  

Oh, and I fell asleep last night during Sopranos...can anyone catch me up?  I remember someone getting wacked, but don't remember who.


----------



## keishashadow

yankeepenny said:


> i just placed an order with schwans . used to get it before we moved. love their ice cream stuff the best.
> 
> fan2cskr-
> I 'll betcha we go right into the hot humid uglies just like last year. lased all summer. at least we got to orlando and i said, just like home weather!


 
hmmm...bagel dogs ; my middle ds lived on them for years - one of few foods he'd eat...wonder if they still make them?

our schwann man dropped us said we weren't buying enough each week (pkg or 2 of bagel dogs & carton of ice cream??).  Do you have a minimum $ order?


----------



## tikkipoo

keishashadow said:


> hmmm...bagel dogs ; my middle ds lived on them for years - one of few foods he'd eat...wonder if they still make them?
> 
> our schwann man dropped us said we weren't buying enough each week (pkg or 2 of bagel dogs & carton of ice cream??).  Do you have a minimum $ order?



Must depend on your deliver person.  Our would continue to come to the house every other week even when we told him he didn't have to because we probably wouldn't be ordering anything.


----------



## yankeepenny

Good morning all! 

Keishashadow- I saw nothing on the site indicating there was a minimum order anywhere- i usually ordered before like once a month, and it was never an issue. 


I am  one of those who will rent the dvd of Soprano's but any news is welcome.....


----------



## tlinus

Going to the doc today peeps......hopefully I get something so I can sleep tonight. Now I know why babies/kids cry all night with this stuff!!  

We didn't watch the Sopranos last night  We will watch it on Demand tonight......so I have to be sure to skip the Sopranos posts!

The kids are all packed - I am sure I will add a few things here and there......doing the last bit of laundry today and packing me and DH tonight after bean #1's softball game!!! I can't believe she turned 12 today!!!

Tomorrow is cleaning day, going to the bank day, and getting the 3-1-1 bags together.

Its going to be 85 here today   Getting excited and nervous about the trip at the same time!!!!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Oh, I'm so jealous of you guys that are going to US/IOA!  But happy for you at the same time.  

I hope you all have the bestest time!!!  Will someone ride Ice Dragon for me???  

-Melissa


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> Going to the doc today peeps......hopefully I get something so I can sleep tonight. Now I know why babies/kids cry all night with this stuff!!
> 
> after bean #1's softball game!!! I can't believe she turned 12 today!!!



get to the doctor for some relief!!

tell bean #1 happy birthday from all the homies here



NashvilleTrio said:


> Oh, I'm so jealous of you guys that are going to US/IOA!  But happy for you at the same time.
> 
> 
> me too
> 
> I hope you all have the bestest time!!!  Will someone ride Ice Dragon for me???
> 
> 
> ice is my favorite side on my favorite ride !!
> 
> we must be clones of each other...
> 
> -Melissa


----------



## tikkipoo

NashvilleTrio said:


> Oh, I'm so jealous of you guys that are going to US/IOA!  But happy for you at the same time.
> 
> I hope you all have the bestest time!!!  Will someone ride Ice Dragon for me???
> 
> -Melissa




I'm sure we will be riding it enough times for everyone here!  Do I remember a door that you can re-enter the ride to ride again if there isn't a long line?  I hate that 5 mile hike to the ride entrance.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Mac, that's so neat that Ice is your favorite too!!    

I know this isn't the picture thread, but here's a really cool pic of both of them...


----------



## NashvilleTrio

tikkipoo said:


> I'm sure we will be riding it enough times for everyone here!  Do I remember a door that you can re-enter the ride to ride again if there isn't a long line?  I hate that 5 mile hike to the ride entrance.



Yeah, I think there's a stair way on your right after you come out of the castle.  Go up that and you should be on the entrance path again!!!


----------



## macraven

THAT IS A SUPER PICTURE!!


perfect timing when you took that one....or  hijacked it...... 



i took today off work to get stuff done in the house.
good intentions down the drain again.

but i did get the two requested touring plans out to 3 that pm'ed me for help.


it's 64 here today, windy and a good chance for rain.

can't woke on a tan here now.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Well, I can't take the credit for the picture...
but my hubby can!  You're right about the timing - I think he got lucky!   JK, he's a great photographer.  I'm very proud of his photos.


----------



## tikkipoo

Nashvilletrio - Very cool pic!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

tikkipoo said:


> Nashvilletrio - Very cool pic!



Thanks!  We finally uploaded our pics from last trip so I'll be posting more on the Pic of the Day thread here shortly!

-Melissa


----------



## bubba's mom

NashvilleTrio said:


> Thanks!  We finally uploaded our pics from last trip so I'll be posting more on the Pic of the Day thread here shortly!
> 
> -Melissa


----------



## macraven

are any of you homies going to send me a postcard??



i'm a teacher, i know how to read now and don't just have to "read" the picture to get it..........


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> are any of you homies going to send me a postcard??
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a teacher, i know how to read now and don't just have to "read" the picture to get it..........



pm me your address......thanks to your suggestion of Vitamin V, I am going to be a happy camper this vacation!! I hope you were thinking what I was thinking and asked for!!!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

tlinus said:


> pm me your address......thanks to your suggestion of Vitamin V, I am going to be a happy camper this vacation!! I hope you were thinking what I was thinking and asked for!!!



When Mac said that I laughed, didnt think anyone got it. I am however glad YOU got it! That viagra will come in handy, no? 

Did he also fix up your sinus infection?


----------



## tlinus

OK - I am like a walking drugstore here now. I just picked up my prescriptions from CVS. I don't have an inner ear infection.....its the tissue and cartiledge of the outer ear. 

I am on an antibiotic, antibiotic drops with a steroid (to reduce the swelling in the ear tubes) a decongestant that I need to take tomorrow and wednesday and then again the day before I fly home and the day I fly home. Oh and something a bit better than Motrin or Tylenol for the pain. She asked me if I am prone to swimmers ear. I said no....and after a few other questions she asked me how long it has been since I have had blood testing. Its been 5 years, she told me that these infections sometimes occur in people with diabetes. So she is testing as it runs in the family. Keep your fingers crossed on that one!!!

She also told me to use afrin before I get on the plane - two shots in each nostril - like you needed to know that!!!!    

well off to take care of some kids and dishes.....didn't get ANYTHING accomplished yet today


----------



## tlinus

Fan2CSkr said:


> When Mac said that I laughed, didnt think anyone got it. I am however glad YOU got it! That viagra will come in handy, no?
> 
> Did he also fix up your sinus infection?



at first I was skeptical......then I was like "heck - its mac - she means it!!"   

my next post was the rundown of the doctors visit.


----------



## macraven

doctor mac always means it..........




i think i am going to start thinking of going on a diet.
i now need someone to knock some sense into me.


----------



## yankeepenny

Good evening all! 
for all you losties out there, 
according to tv guide....


5 more folks are gonna bite the bullet before the season ends....


----------



## yankeepenny

fellow threaders - since Dh and I are first timers for 
US and IOA, which should I do first?????????

Each gets at least 1 day.


----------



## yankeepenny

are you excited about spider man  and shrek in theaters soon? that, plus Harry Potter and I did not realize another fantastic four movie!
( i like Michael Chiklis)


----------



## yankeepenny

macraven said:


> doctor mac always means it..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i am going to start thinking of going on a diet.
> i now need someone to knock some sense into me.



*why are we knocking sense into you????? *


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> fellow threaders - since Dh and I are first timers for
> US and IOA, which should I do first?????????
> 
> Each gets at least 1 day.



are you serious, pinkie swear?


if so, i'll fill your brain full of fun stuff !


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> are you excited about spider man  and shrek in theaters soon? that, plus Harry Potter and I did not realize another fantastic four movie!
> ( i like Michael Chiklis)




michael chiklis.........now, he's the man.  i never miss the shield !

spidey movie, yes i go and buy my tickets the morning it is out and then go back in the evening to see it.  tickets always sell out in advance opening day here.
then i repeat the movie the next weekend.

looking forward to shrek but not that nuts to go and pre buy the tickets.

potter, schmotter...............not my thing but looking forward to a kewl ride if that is the theme.


----------



## yankeepenny

macraven said:


> are you serious, pinkie swear?
> 
> 
> if so, i'll fill your brain full of fun stuff !




*major pinkie swear!   *
start filling the brain. need a plan of action!


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> *major pinkie swear!   *
> start filling the brain. need a plan of action!



i am totally going to love this.
so many of us here can really help you get the best out of this trip.

i have had 6 requests by pm on setting up a touring plan for newbies.
finished the last one today.  it was fun.


penny, tell me the dates you will be at uo.
staying on site?  which one?
who is going with your group?  children?  ages?

likes and dislikes for entertainment?
like coasters, sit down entertainment?

after that, we'll hit the food issues.


----------



## macraven

universal virgins are my specialty............


----------



## lindalinda

macraven said:


> universal virgins are my specialty............



 this is just not right!


----------



## lindalinda

My trip report is done, finished, completed, over, at its conclusion, and I dont have to do anymore!

Whew!   Now I can relax and say hi!


----------



## macraven

lindalinda said:


> this is just not right!






smarta$$


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> i am totally going to love this.
> so many of us here can really help you get the best out of this trip.
> 
> i have had 6 requests by pm on setting up a touring plan for newbies.
> finished the last one today.  it was fun.
> 
> 
> penny, tell me the dates you will be at uo.
> staying on site?  which one?
> who is going with your group?  children?  ages?
> 
> likes and dislikes for entertainment?
> like coasters, sit down entertainment?
> 
> after that, we'll hit the food issues.




You should have been a travel agent!


----------



## tikkipoo

Oh I do love my puppy dog that wakes me at 4:54am
Little People Big World last night...then the Yankees game for a little bit.  One word - A. Rod   

About Lost - That is quite interesting.  Hope Kate goes first.  She getting to be very irritating with those sad eyes and Jack.   

I am soooo excited about lots of movies coming out this summer.   Love Shrek.  They are starting to show little clips here and there on the tv.  Looks funny as usual.  Love HP.  Didn't he look like a stud in those Equius pics?  WooHoo!  Might have to see Spidey while we are on vaca.  There is a decent theater in Daytona we could go to.  

I am missing my DIS button!   Thought is was in my fanny pack where I left it...but now it's gone.  

I forgot to tell you guys a funny story.  Night before last, while we were fixing dinner, we were discussing being at the beach.  DD says no way she's going into the ocean.  She doesn't want to be bitten by a shark.  DH just laughs and says "you ARE going to swim with me in the ocean"  that was the whole point of us staying on the beach.  Jump forward to watching the nightly news.  There was a young boy bitten by a shark in New Smyrna beach.  DD looks at DH and just throws her hands in that air at him.  You kinda had to be there to see her face, but it was seriously funny!


----------



## bubba's mom

how ironic....and scary!  DBIL lives in NSB....


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> universal virgins are my specialty............



 

does this mean we have to start "sacrificing" them to you??  oh holy mummy one.....


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> does this mean we have to start "sacrificing" them to you??  oh holy mummy one.....


----------



## macraven

morning homies.

looks like i or we scared penny away.


nah, she'll come back.......she can't stay away.


but if she tells me more of their wants, i could help them some.

yes, when i grow up i want to be a travel agent.


----------



## yankeepenny

Morning all!  

yes, mac i will email a few tidbits for my trip planning.
it is just Dh and I (who are not coaster freaks )but we might try a few sedate ones. that being said, space mountain traumatized me as i did not realize it was in the dark.   goofys baryard was fun, stop laughing now, but i might try something else.  

tkipoo-
this may sound awful regarding lost, but here is my list of who needs  to be offed on that program. 

LOCKE- cannot stand him
Lockes father, now that he is there, good ridence to him too.
Desmond- not my favorite cup of tea. 
Kate-she is just a murdering witch!
and at least one of the others- any will do.


----------



## tlinus

tikkipoo said:


> I am missing my DIS button!   Thought is was in my fanny pack where I left it...but now it's gone.



  Now how will I find you??!!??     

I told bean #1 to be on the lookout for a huge red fanny pack with a DIS button on it!!!


----------



## patster734

yankeepenny said:


> tkipoo-
> this may sound awful regarding lost, but here is my list of who needs  to be offed on that program.
> 
> LOCKE- cannot stand him
> Lockes father, now that he is there, good ridence to him too.
> *Desmond*- not my favorite cup of tea.
> Kate-she is just a murdering witch!
> and at least one of the others- any will do.



I thought everyone liked Desmond!


----------



## macraven

patster734 said:


> I thought everyone liked Desmond!






gee, i'm lost here.
don't know who desmond is


----------



## tikkipoo

tlinus said:


> Now how will I find you??!!??
> 
> I told bean #1 to be on the lookout for a huge red fanny pack with a DIS button on it!!!



I will keep looking...I mean, what the heck could I have done with a big green DIS button???   

Desmond perplexes me...Don't know how to feel about him.


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> Now how will I find you??!!??
> 
> I told bean #1 to be on the lookout for a huge red fanny pack with a DIS button on it!!!






do what i always did.

pinch one of the kids and then they scream.
then look at another one of the beans and say, don't pinch bubba.....

then the fight will begin.
everyone will circle around you to watch and chant them on.



she'll be able to find you then.  it's a sure thing.




it always worked for me when there was long line in the grocery store check out.  people gladly had me go ahead of them.


----------



## tlinus

just checked in online and printed our boarding passes (we got A)   

still not packed yet  

house is still in a bit of disarray  

but I am working on it!!!!!


----------



## tikkipoo

Just tell the beans that if they see a woman with a big red fanny pack staring at them...don't be afraid.  It will just be me trying to decide if it is them or not.


----------



## Figment22

yankeepenny said:


> are you excited about spider man  and shrek in theaters soon? that, plus Harry Potter and I did not realize another fantastic four movie!
> ( i like Michael Chiklis)


This is going to be a GREAT movie summer.  I'm most excited about _Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix_ (and book 7, of course), but our whole family will definitely be seeing _Shrek the Third_ and _Spiderman 3_ on the day they open.  I'm looking forward to _Fantastic Four_ also.  (I've got a thing for Ioan Griffud!)  I'm also looking forward to _Live Free or Die Hard_.  Yippee kay ay...!


macraven said:


> universal virgins are my specialty............


Oh, Universal tag fairy...


----------



## macraven

tikkipoo said:


> Just tell the beans that if they see a woman with a big red fanny pack staring at them...don't be afraid.  It will just be me trying to decide if it is them or not.



why don't you two create a secret hand gesture you can recognize both by.??

i still think pinching a bean would work.....



or get a whistle and keep blowing it when you are in a crowd.......just follow the noise and then bingo, your groups will find each other.


----------



## patster734

macraven said:


> gee, i'm lost here.
> don't know who desmond is



One of the characters on Lost.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Hey peeps!  Just wanted to let you all know that I posted the first part of our trip report from our Jan. trip.  Yeah, I know it's way late, but better late than never, right?!?!?!?

Anyway, hope you get a chance to check it out!!    

-Melissa

PS - I should have it totally finished by the end of the week.

LindaLinda - I just started reading yours - looks great!  Looking forward to reading the rest...


----------



## damo

tikkipoo said:


> Just tell the beans that if they see a woman with a big red fanny pack staring at them...don't be afraid.  It will just be me trying to decide if it is them or not.




I'll have a green wallet hanging around my neck and will be wearing a floral skirt.


----------



## tikkipoo

Oh today is a good day!  
Not only did I FINALLY find my DIS button! 
But I also found my DIS t-shirt 
I found a handful of clothes that had been left in a suitcase since our last trip But that isn't where I found my DIS button....seems that my MIL put it in with my DH's baseball cards Perfect place it seems, even though my jewelry box is right next to it! (yeah, I know I am a pitiful mess when my DIS button is included with my jewelry collection...what a collection it must be!)  

Damo- I will be looking - is it pronounced Dam-o or dame-o?


----------



## macraven

was the Dis tshirt stinky sitting in that suitcase so long.......?




glad you found your button !!


button, button, who has the button.....


----------



## tikkipoo

macraven said:


> was the Dis tshirt stinky sitting in that suitcase so long.......?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad you found your button !!
> 
> 
> button, button, who has the button.....


Thanks! 
Couldn't tell ya if they were stinky or not.  Suitcase was up in the attic.  I had DD catch the clothes and dispose of them directly into the washing machine.  

I have a question about MIB.  Are you supposed to hold the button down the entire time?  The instructions are so very detailed that I can't quite grasp them.  They are very good, but hard to understand if you haven't been on it at least, oh....300 times.


----------



## damo

No only press the red button at the end when you see the bug and then hold it down until it says bonus on your score.


----------



## damo

tikkipoo said:


> Oh today is a good day!
> Not only did I FINALLY find my DIS button!
> But I also found my DIS t-shirt
> I found a handful of clothes that had been left in a suitcase since our last trip But that isn't where I found my DIS button....seems that my MIL put it in with my DH's baseball cards Perfect place it seems, even though my jewelry box is right next to it! (yeah, I know I am a pitiful mess when my DIS button is included with my jewelry collection...what a collection it must be!)
> 
> Damo- I will be looking - is it pronounced Dam-o or dame-o?



It is pronounced dame...o


----------



## loribell

Hey homies! Work is finally done & it took a very long time to catch up. You guys sure do talk alot!!!!

This weekend my sister and I are going to a Rattlesnake Hunt & Festival. This should be interesting. 

Of course I would much rather be joining those of you that will be at UO. Have fun everyone! Ride the Hulk once for me!


----------



## tikkipoo

loribell said:


> Hey homies! Work is finally done & it took a very long time to catch up. You guys sure do talk alot!!!!
> 
> This weekend my sister and I are going to a Rattlesnake Hunt & Festival. This should be interesting.
> 
> Of course I would much rather be joining those of you that will be at UO. Have fun everyone! Ride the Hulk once for me!



What exactly does one do at a Rattlesnake Hunt & Festival.  I expect pictures from that!


----------



## loribell

Well, I do believe the majority of the idiots will actually be going & hunting Rattlesnakes. I have not been to one before, we are actually going to be setting up a booth at the festival. 

From what I understand there are contests for the most catches, biggest snake, etc. There will be shows with snake handlers and who knows what else. They will actually be bringing the snakes into town from what I understand. Yes, they are crazy! Hey, maybe we are too for even going to the thing! 

I will take the camera and get some pictures so you can all enjoy the experience with me.


----------



## damo

(\__/) 
(='.'=)This is the Universal boards bunny. Copy and paste bunny to help him gain disboard domination.  
(USO)
(")_(")


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> (\__/)
> (='.'=)This is the Universal boards bunny. Copy and paste bunny to help him gain disboard domination.
> (USO)
> (")_(")





that is kewl.
i'll try to copy it tomorrow.  going to bed soon, working in the morning.


----------



## tlinus

Morning all - 

I have been up for almost an hour - can't sleep  Gee, I wonder why?

All is packed and ready to go. Have to be at the airport at 10AM One of the medicines I am on is making me SO SO sick to my stomach.....but I will deal with it  I am going on vacation - YAY!!!

I will try to check in at some point to let you al know how we are making out and I will be sure to get lots and lots of pictures!!

Catch you all later!!!


----------



## tikkipoo

Have a wonderful trip tlinus!  Hope to see you down there.  I'm sure you will feel much better once you are on the MCO tarmac!


----------



## tikkipoo

damo said:


> (\__/)
> (='.'=)This is the Universal boards bunny. Copy and paste bunny to help him gain disboard domination.
> (USO)
> (")_(")



I can't copy and paste him without including your message too!  How long did it take you to make him?


----------



## Fan2CSkr

(\__/) 
(='.'=) 
 (USO)
(")_(")

Good Morning!
Have a great trip tlinus! I hope you feel better with the meds!

The text was too close to copy paste. He's a cute little fellow.


----------



## tlinus

(\__/) 
(='.'=) 
(USO)
(")_(")


Forgot to tell my homies that will be down, aside from the beans, I got my periwinkle baggallini messenger bag yesterday so look for that!  I likes it alot!!!!


----------



## macraven

*tlilnus*.........10 is when you ditch us, eh....


i'm excited for you.  have a wonderful trip.

catch some rays for us back here..



*tikkippp*, yup, you two.......will miss both of you homies.

have fun and come back safe.


----------



## macraven

morning,* Fan2CSkr*
i think if we are up, we should wake up all the other homies.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

macraven said:


> morning,* Fan2CSkr*
> i think if we are up, we should wake up all the other homies.



I wish I was still sleeping! 6:30A wake ups is not the life for me, but its mine for now. 

Homies, Wake Up!!!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

tlinus said:


> (\__/)
> (='.'=)
> (USO)
> (")_(")
> 
> 
> Forgot to tell my homies that will be down, aside from the beans, *I got my periwinkle baggallini messenger bag *yesterday so look for that!  I likes it alot!!!!



I have the same bag in lime green! What a GREAT bag, love it!


----------



## marciemi

Oh all right already - you guys convinced me!  I just ordered my lime green Baggallini Messenger bag so I could be one of the cool people too!  I already have fanny packs for the kids and I, and may end up using those instead (I hate having things on my shoulders), but it did look cool so I'll have to try it and see!  If nothing else, I love that kind of bag for plane trips so will at least use it in the future for that!  Got it incidentally for $27.99 at ebags.


----------



## macraven

i just stuff things in my pockets.


sometimes if i am going to be in the park all day from opening to closing, i wear the UO wallet necklace.


----------



## yankeepenny

Good morning!

 

i am awake. i guess. sipping coffee. but i am vertical.


----------



## macraven

quick drive by.

at work on lunch hour.


have been looking up in the sky to see tlinus fly over.
think the plane will dip its wings to let me know they are in the plane?

see you after work


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Gotta love the Baggallini's. I got mine at ebags too. This is my favorite bag.
Light weight and dries really fast.
Carry this four-way bag over the shoulder, across the body, around the waist, or on your belt. A great way to stay organized while traveling.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

macraven said:


> *i just stuff things in my pockets*.
> 
> 
> sometimes if i am going to be in the park all day from opening to closing, i wear the UO wallet necklace.



When traveling alone, me too! We have those UO wallets too. Each person has one. Last trip I left everybody's wallet home! I figured no biggie but NO my husband said we HAD to have them so he went and bought 5 more! Yep I have quite the collection of UO items in my house.


----------



## bubba's mom

nice bunny damo.....had a little free time didja?  thought you was travelin'....or didja do that cuz you couldn't sleep or you had time to kill?


----------



## macraven

did miss Bmom say damo killed the rabbit???????


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> did miss Bmom say damo killed the rabbit???????




kill TIME.....not the rabbit.....read it again!   pay attention!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> kill TIME.....not the rabbit.....read it again!   pay attention!







i was speed reading.
did i flunk the course or what???


----------



## macraven

did you all get the universal Enewsletter spring edition today?
if you didn't, i could copy it for you.
nothing in it you don't already know but nice to receive it


----------



## lindalinda

They gave us the Universal wallet lanyard things free when we checked in this year.  The outside ID holder is useless tho, one kid lost his key within an hour of getting there and another lost theirs within the first day!

I got better lanyards at walmart, that are more secure.

I dont carry a bag in the parks, just stick my camera in my pocket and wear the lanyard.


----------



## lindalinda

Just thought I'd give a thumbs-up to these quick-dry cargo pants I got from Lands End.  They are great for the parks, pockets and comfy too!

http://www.landsend.com/pp/Outrigge...tml?CM_MERCH=PAGE_161&sid=4722184957025124010

They have the outrigger that arent cargo also, and I got some of those too.  I really like the pockets tho!


----------



## yankeepenny

evening all.....
   
have a sick motherlode of a sinus headache, two days now and it is leaking outa my skull.....

mac i will pm you for the newsletter. 
and of course,for my 
*MACRAVEN GOOD TIME GUIDE TO THE PARKS GUIDE*


----------



## bubba's mom

yep--got the newsletter....nuthin' i didn't already know


----------



## Fan2CSkr

macraven said:


> did you all get the universal Enewsletter spring edition today?
> if you didn't, i could copy it for you.
> nothing in it you don't already know but nice to receive it



At first I got excited. I thought it was the AP newsletter. Wishful thinking on that. I guess I shouldnt hold my breath after all the last AP newsletter is still showing HHN, October! What the heck is up with that?

yankeepenny, I feel for you. Sinus infections make it all hurt, ears, nose, eyes. Its just awful. Do a sinus cleanse, you'll feel better! Maybe you need a doc visit too. In any case hope you start feeling better very quickly.


----------



## tikkipoo

lindalinda said:


> Just thought I'd give a thumbs-up to these quick-dry cargo pants I got from Lands End.  They are great for the parks, pockets and comfy too!
> 
> http://www.landsend.com/pp/Outrigge...tml?CM_MERCH=PAGE_161&sid=4722184957025124010
> 
> They have the outrigger that arent cargo also, and I got some of those too.  I really like the pockets tho!


Good morning!  2 more days! 
They look like they'd be really confortable and nice to wear!  I think I'm going to go with some mesh shorts and see how they will fare.  I will be a site for tlinus...probably scare to out of her wits Think I'm going to be wearing purple mesh shorts to match my lime green and purple DIS shirt.  She will have no mistaking who I am! My poor family.


----------



## yankeepenny

good morning at the crack of 651 am here in new england!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Can someone catch me up?  I don't feel like reading 12 pages since the last time I was on this thread!  A bulleted summary will do nicely.  Thank you.


----------



## tikkipoo

tlinus is gone 
I found my DIS button 
Everyone except for me has a baggalini of some sort


----------



## AlexandNessa

Thank you.  

I do not have a baggalini either.  Never heard of it til you just mentioned it!  I am of the "no bags in the park" society.  I don't like bag check lines.  You can go bagless when you don't have kids and a husband who usually has deep pockets.


----------



## lindalinda

I dont have a baggelini, but I have been tempted now.  Since I just got back, I'm very poor now tho so it will have to wait!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Poor, shmoor.  Buy the baggelini if you want it.  Life's short!  Too short to wait for that baggelini if you really, really want it.  Unless buying the baggelini precludes another trip to Universal.

I think I just like saying baggelini.  Or is it baggalini?  or what?


----------



## lindalinda

AlexandNessa said:


> Poor, shmoor.  Buy the baggelini if you want it.  Life's short!  Too short to wait for that baggelini if you really, really want it.  Unless buying the baggelini precludes another trip to Universal.
> 
> I think I just like saying baggelini.  Or is it baggalini?  or what?



I have no idea, but bagellini sounds like pasta!


----------



## lindalinda

maybe bagel-shaped pasta?


----------



## tikkipoo

mmmmm...paaassstttaaaa


----------



## AlexandNessa

Did someone say pasta?  I know it's early, but it's almost my bedtime right about now and I need to get something to eat.  I love carbs.  Too bad carbs hate me!


----------



## tikkipoo

Carbs love me!  They tend to deposit themselves right on my belly and thighs!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Hey ya'll - I'm at home today for the 2nd day in a row with my son who has a nasty stomach bug.  So, I'm a little bored - thought I'd say hi...

Anybody see American Idol last night?  I thought it was a great show with the whole "Idol Gives Back" thing.  I got sucked into all the drama and ended up making a small donation.  At the end of the show, they had made over 30 million dollars to fight poverty in the U.S. and Africa!!  Wow!  And I'm sure more donations came in after that.

Since I'm home today I was able to finish our trip report - check it out if you get a chance.  We posted a lot of pics!!!

Ok, I'll check back in later - see ya!!   
Melissa


----------



## macraven

NashvilleTrio said:


> Hey ya'll - I'm at home today for the 2nd day in a row with my son who has a nasty stomach bug.  So, I'm a little bored - thought I'd say hi...
> 
> Anybody see American Idol last night?  I thought it was a great show with *the whole "Idol Gives Back" thing.  I got sucked into all the drama and ended up making a small donation.*  At the end of the show, they had made over 30 million dollars to fight poverty in the U.S. and Africa!!  Wow!  And I'm sure more donations came in after that.
> 
> Since I'm home today I was able to finish our trip report - check it out if you get a chance.  We posted a lot of pics!!!
> 
> Ok, I'll check back in later - see ya!!
> Melissa




you didn't take Ellen up on her challenge did ya on that contribution?


----------



## macraven

tikkipoo, hope you feel better soon and don't use all the mummy dust when you hit the darkside this week!

penny, sent you a pm and email

hey, i have never ever recieved my AP newsletter.  i have to go to the site to read it.  what gives???


home from work and going to curves now.
i'm sick of carrying fat around with me.  makes it harder to stuff all my possessions in my pockets then.


i don't do bagg-a-lini........i'm not with the kewl crowd i guess.


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

raven--I am a pocket person myself.  If I can't stuff it into my pockets, it does not come to the parks with me.


----------



## tikkipoo

I wish I were so fortunate!  DH and I were talking about him having to carry a watch with him...he says "I don't like having to carry stuff in my pockets"  I was like - LISTEN BUDDY!  I have to carry around everyones crap in by giaganto fanny pack...what, like I "like" to carry 20lbs of stuff around all day???? .......sorry...I'm okay now.  Just had a moment.


----------



## bubba's mom

tikkipoo said:


> tlinus is gone
> I found my DIS button
> Everyone except for me has a baggalini of some sort



i don't have a baggalini either    what do i need to carry?


----------



## NashvilleTrio

macraven said:


> you didn't take Ellen up on her challenge did ya on that contribution?



Sure I did!  Minus about $99,980!!!!    

I had to save some $$$ for our next UO trip!!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

bubba's mom said:


> i don't have a baggalini either    what do i need to carry?



I dont know what you have to carry but this is what I have to carry.
lip block
sun block
inhalers
tissues
wipes
epi pen
advil
camera - extra battery and card
band aids
glasses
cell phone
license
money
credit card
insurance cards
park map
gum

Could be more. Thats what I came up with quick. If I had pockets for all that stuff I would need a legend to find it all.


----------



## bubba's mom

Fan2CSkr said:


> I dont know what you have to carry but this is what I have to carry.
> lip block
> sun block
> inhalers
> tissues
> wipes
> epi pen
> advil
> camera - extra battery and card
> band aids
> glasses
> cell phone
> license
> money
> credit card
> insurance cards
> park map
> gum
> 
> Could be more. Thats what I came up with quick. If I had pockets for all that stuff I would need a legend to find it all.




OMGosh!!    no wonder you peeps take a _bag_!  I wear jean shorts, so my stuff goes in my pockets:

park map
money/cc/license (in the hopes of being carded for alcohol!)
cell phone (one day only when expecting a call)
camera --fits in my pocket when on rides (usually on my wrist w/ strap tho)
lip sunblock fits in my pocket too!

I lather the troops up w/ the sunblock prior to leaving the room.  If i need a tissue, i go to restroom.  IF i would need ins. card, i'm sure I or someone would have time to walk back to the room to get it (that's why i like staying onsite...my room and my stuff are never "far away" ...like at WDW).  We're lucky to not have to worry about allergy stuff (inhalers/epi pens) and if i need an advil, again, not far to go.  Guess i've learned to "let it go" and just take it easy......


----------



## Fan2CSkr

bubba's mom said:


> OMGosh!!    no wonder you peeps take a _bag_!  I wear jean shorts, so my stuff goes in my pockets:
> 
> park map
> money/cc/license (in the hopes of being carded for alcohol!)
> cell phone (one day only when expecting a call)
> camera --fits in my pocket when on rides (usually on my wrist w/ strap tho)
> lip sunblock fits in my pocket too!
> 
> I lather the troops up w/ the sunblock prior to leaving the room.  If i need a tissue, i go to restroom.  IF i would need ins. card, i'm sure I or someone would have time to walk back to the room to get it (that's why i like staying onsite...my room and my stuff are never "far away" ...like at WDW).  We're lucky to not have to worry about allergy stuff (inhalers/epi pens) and if i need an advil, again, not far to go.  *Guess i've learned to "let it go" and just take it easy..*....



I tried that once, we ended up in the ER.


----------



## macraven

Fan2CSkr said:


> I dont know what you have to carry but this is what I have to carry.
> lip block
> sun block
> inhalers
> tissues
> wipes
> epi pen
> advil
> camera - extra battery and card
> band aids
> glasses
> cell phone
> license
> money
> credit card
> insurance cards
> park map
> gum
> 
> Could be more. Thats what I came up with quick. If I had pockets for all that stuff I would need a legend to find it all.





looks like a pack mule list............


in left pocket goes a little coin purse that has money. (small bills, change)
in right pocket goes mechanical pencil and park guide map
only take the cell if i know someone will call me or if i have to make a call that day.
in neck lanyard wallet goes the hotel key, ap, UO mc, DL
i added another piece of velcro to make it very secure.


since i bought a camera, i'll take a fanny pack and stick that sucker in there.

first aid centers can handle my emergencies ranging from epi to tylenol to bandaides so that lessens those items for me.

i wear my simpson brim hat so i don't need the sunglasses.



boy, do i feel naked without a purse. in that i carry all my treasures and that purse weighs 10 lbs then.


----------



## marciemi

Fan2CSkr said:


> I dont know what you have to carry but this is what I have to carry.
> lip block
> sun block
> inhalers
> tissues
> wipes
> epi pen
> advil
> camera - extra battery and card
> band aids
> glasses
> cell phone
> license
> money
> credit card
> insurance cards
> park map
> gum
> 
> Could be more. Thats what I came up with quick. If I had pockets for all that stuff I would need a legend to find it all.



Sunglasses (I hate having to keep them on or stick them in my pocket)
Small disposable poncho
Pen/pencil
Gum/mints
Gummi bears/licorice/Skittles/Starburst
Granola bars
Water bottle
Flavor packets for the water bottle
Beef jerky
Goldfish crackers

What - are we the only ones who carry food?


----------



## yankeepenny

add me to the no bagellini list. we have a bag from beans that i use. it is waist or shoulder style. 
steak cooking on the grill as we speak.  
gonna rain like heck the next 3 days......
tomorrow its spaghetti....love pasta when it rains......and garlic bread....  


food in general... 

did anyone see the listing for the travel channel today on the WL? i taped it. we have a meal there....WCC...in sept. 
HAS ANYONE SEEN LOST???  getiing real good. heard nobody got the idol boot. 2 next week????


----------



## tikkipoo

Watched Lost at work today.  It was way good! 
I have to carry:
camera
sunscreen
money
walkie-talkie
keys
ponchos (if it's going to rain)
chapstick
DD glasses/sunglasses - might get her her own fannypack this year - before she knows better!
snacks for DH(diabetic)
refillable mug.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

tikkipoo said:


> *Watched Lost at work today.*  It was way good!
> I have to carry:
> camera
> sunscreen
> money
> walkie-talkie
> keys
> ponchos (if it's going to rain)
> chapstick
> DD glasses/sunglasses - might get her her own fannypack this year - before she knows better!
> snacks for DH(diabetic)
> refillable mug.



At first glance I thought you said "lost watch at work"...   I gotta pay more attention!

So anyway, where do you work that you can watch tv??  I wanna work there!!


----------



## yankeepenny

sitting here eating leftover easter candy... 


just watched the tape of the WL.....
must tell you that i am now canceling our WCC dinner ressie and switching to AP....laugh if you want but all that noise!

go ahead and laugh..... 
I am just a nerdy dork who likes quiet at the evening  meal.....
please dont flame me....just being honest.


----------



## bubba's mom

marciemi said:


> What - are we the only ones who carry food?



we did carry _some_ last year...but that got old quick!  i said "forget it...we're on vacation!  let's splurge!"  so, i save money ALL year for this ONE week to do just that  

(but we do a grocery stop on the way and eat breakfast in our room)


----------



## marciemi

We do it more to occupy the kids in line and while waiting for shows.  If everyone has a fanny pack full of fun junk food, then they a) graze on it so they aren't whining about being hungry or wanting to spend money on junk and b) aren't poking, teasing or generally annoying their brothers at that exact second!  I hate buying snacks because the kids never can agree or share and it gets expensive to buy 3 of everything plus I just hate standing in those lines if I can avoid it (especially if it involves standing in THREE different lines to get everyone what they want!).  Since we're renting a house, we really plan to do most meals there, but want to get folks through a long morning (during our WDW days) without paying a fortune.  We may actually not carry as much as Universal since we will probably go back to the hotel for breaks a bit more.


----------



## tikkipoo

NashvilleTrio said:


> At first glance I thought you said "lost watch at work"...   I gotta pay more attention!
> 
> So anyway, where do you work that you can watch tv??  I wanna work there!!


 Morning!  Woke up at 3am.  Had a heart to heart with the man upstairs...got to sleep till 5! 

I have this "talent" to actually work and pay attention to the show at the same time.  It really gets on DH's nerves when I'm doing a crossword or reading the paper when we are supposed to be watching a movie!  

marciemi - I quite understand about you bringing your food....I wish more parents would do that!  It would make everyone elses time in the lines more enjoyable too!  

penny - I don't blame you at all about the quite dinner. Kind of like my DH loves buffets, but I can't stand them.  I hate having to get up, bumping into people to get my food.  The food courts in the morning are fine at DW -  maybe because I'm rearing to go, but dinner is a little different.  And in case you haven't noticed - We are all nerdy dorks!


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> sitting here eating leftover easter candy...
> 
> 
> just watched the tape of the WL.....
> must tell you that i am now canceling our WCC dinner ressie and switching to AP....laugh if you want but all that noise!
> 
> .




i ate at WCC last year and i will never go there again.  i usually will try a place 3 times before i scratch it off my list, this time i made an exception.

wcc is history for me.

got to leave, going to work.
see you when the skool bell rings.


----------



## bubba's mom

marciemi said:


> We do it more to occupy the kids in line and while waiting for shows.  If everyone has a fanny pack full of fun junk food, then they a) graze on it so they aren't whining about being hungry or wanting to spend money on junk and b) aren't poking, teasing or generally annoying their brothers at that exact second!  I hate buying snacks because the kids never can agree or share and it gets expensive to buy 3 of everything plus I just hate standing in those lines if I can avoid it (especially if it involves standing in THREE different lines to get everyone what they want!).  Since we're renting a house, we really plan to do most meals there, but want to get folks through a long morning (during our WDW days) without paying a fortune.  We may actually not carry as much as Universal since we will probably go back to the hotel for breaks a bit more.



ahhh.....for *WDW*.... *THAT* i can see, and yes, i carry a mini-backpack to Disney...but to Universal....uh-uh


----------



## keishashadow

It's Friday 

I recently switched to a bagallini, due to family hiding my fanny pack - repeatedly. Last one i had was from High Sierra, had tons of pockets; etc.; could convert it to a backpack/shoulder bag; but the thing weighed a ton - empty .

@ U think i may just use the thing I wear around my neck @ airport to go thru security that holds boarding passes, passport, etc - made by american express (sold @ JC Penny & Kmart). What i like is you can wear it either open or closed.

Anyone know if you can get your room key punched to be affixed to a lanyard (or for that matter bring said punching device & do it yourself)? I always get stuck holding family's cards for FOTL; wish they could just securely hang onto them theirselves.   Assume if you punch it in the upper corner, away from magnetic strip, it'd still work as key card/CC?

VWL is my home all .00000000001 % of it lol; have to admit we've never subjected ourselves to WC . See enough kids running wild in the parks, don't want to see it @ dinnner...call me Mrs. Grinch -- plus, i like catsup...lots of it; straws too.


----------



## yankeepenny

good morning all!   

added Yachtsmen steakhouse for the WCC and cancelled
the second Spoodles ressie. instead we will try Cape May.

it is supposed to rain buckets here for 3 days.
flooding expected in some areas. weather  in new england changes every 5 minutes.
good weekend to clean house, i guess.. glad i joined ____
(the place that sends movies to your home)
i got 20,000 leagues under the sea and journey to the center of the earth. i like those movies....

what is everyone else doing this weekend????


----------



## bubba's mom

i am working friday and saturday morning/early afternoon.  friday nite after work i have to gather "stuff" for spring-clean-up pickup sat. morning.  after work sat., going to philadelphia to take my grandpop out for his 91st birthday dinner.  i have informed DH that sunday is clean out the garage day   i will finally be able to walk thru it   hopefully will get some yard work dun sunday also.....(I always have SO much ambition when the weather is warm and sunny!)


----------



## tikkipoo

I'm going to Florida this weekend!  I am a wreck.  Always am until I get in the airport and see the plane.


----------



## lindalinda

bubba's mom said:


> ahhh.....for *WDW*.... *THAT* i can see, and yes, i carry a mini-backpack to Disney...but to Universal....uh-uh



I totally agree!  We did fanny packs on the kids even when they were 4 and 5 at disney.  It was great , they all had their little fish crackers, rice krispy treats and bottle of water and juice.  This was years ago...like the advent of the fanny pack years....and people were in awe of the little kids carrying all their own stuff (and I didnt have to lug it all around).  But at Universal, I carry nothing.  Thats why I like pockets.  Wont take anything if it doesnt fit in pockets.

And Keishashadow, I have seen people with the keys punched on lanyards, so I am sure they will do it.  Just make sure everyone sticks them in their shirt on the rollercoasters.


----------



## tikkipoo

Well, I just did my first 24 hour check in with my flight!   Pretty easy!  Hope I did it right.


----------



## yankeepenny

good friday evening all!

spaghetti anyone??????????


----------



## macraven

keisha, you can punch the hole in the key card.  just don't do it near the bar scan at the bottom.

tikkipoo....don't you love the countdown before taking off....24 hours and counting.


well, i told you about my great plans to celebrate the anniversary and it is all down the drain now.  $90 tickets for art garfunkle and dinner ressie down the tube.  mr mac is sick.

so, nothing happening at home for me.
think i will go to the blue resturant for the turtle sundae made with chocolate custard not the vanilla that usually makes me happy.


so many homies here are getting ready to go to the darkside.
i'll be throwing tons of mummy dust your way for a swell time!!







pass the spaghetti to me.  that sounds good right now.


----------



## tikkipoo

Spaghetti sounds great!  I had soup bean for dinner.  Flight should be fun tomorrow!  

I am so wound up right now I don't know what to do with myself.  Thinking it is bath time.  House comes on at 8pm...I have plenty of time.  

I am all packed up and ready to go. We will be taking off from the house around 10:30am!   I'm sure I will check in before I leave....probably around the butt crack of dawn again. 

mac - the funniest thing happened today.  I was watching TV and a commerical came on.  I don't know what it was about, or what is was for, I just remeber it had big on the screen "HOME IS..."  And all I saw was HOMIES and thought of you!     Sorry you missed your big night out!  That totally stinks.  Bet the concert would have been great!  Home Mr Mac gets to feeling better.


----------



## keishashadow

Poor mac, poor mr. mac too 

got meatballs?  I'm on an asiago cheese kick (leftover huge block from Sams club lol) - everything goes better with cheese 

thanks for the key card info, wonder if i can slip thru TSA with it...naw; better pack it in carry on.

bubbasmom - sounds like a massive undertaking, may the force be with you!

tootle-loo to those off to FLA-enjoy, don't forget to write (or bring back pics).


----------



## macraven

keisha, it would be sooooo kewl if you lived in springfield and not springdale
or whatever city that is in your siggie

there was a contest for all the springfields in the country in the simpsons contest.  wonder which state won?  i was hoping for illinois cause they always suck at everything.




yea, i am bummed.
i went upstairs to tell mr mac i was hungry and was going to go thru a drive thru but he is asleep again.
don't want to leave when his temp is this high.


----------



## macraven

tikkipoo said:


> I am all packed up and ready to go. We will be taking off from the house around 10:30am!   I'm sure I will check in before I leave....probably around the butt crack of dawn again.
> 
> 
> you are going to have so much fun at universal.  i really hope you get to link up with the other homies that will be there.
> 
> mac - the funniest thing happened today.  I was watching TV and a commerical came on.  I don't know what it was about, or what is was for, I just remeber it had big on the screen "HOME IS..."  And all I saw was HOMIES and thought of you!     .




HOMIES it is........


----------



## KEW80

macraven said:


> HOMIES it is........



Hi Homies!  How's everyone doing?  

mac, hope your evening turns out for you, if not try some of those 'good' brownies.  Every thing feels better after a few of those.  Right?


----------



## Fan2CSkr

macraven said:


> keisha, you can punch the hole in the key card.  just don't do it near the bar scan at the bottom.
> 
> tikkipoo....don't you love the countdown before taking off....24 hours and counting.
> 
> 
> well, i told you about my great plans to celebrate the anniversary and it is all down the drain now.  $90 tickets for art garfunkle and dinner ressie down the tube.  mr mac is sick.
> 
> so, nothing happening at home for me.
> think i will go to the blue resturant for the turtle sundae made with chocolate custard not the vanilla that usually makes me happy.
> 
> 
> so many homies here are getting ready to go to the darkside.
> i'll be throwing tons of mummy dust your way for a swell time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pass the spaghetti to me.  that sounds good right now.



Happy Anniversary to you! I'm sorry your plans were ruined. I'm also sorry your husband isnt feeling very well. That sucks when big plans get cancelled. I hope you did go and get that turtle sundae. That would help...a little.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Mr Mac.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

For everyone leaving for the HOME land soon. HAVE A GREAT VACATION! Bring back pics!


----------



## macraven

Kate !!!

it is so good to "see "  you.


have you fully recovered yet or still hanging in there?  if i could make an appendic with modeling clay i would and send it to you..that way you can say you still have your appendic

there is a thread about renting cabanas.  you know a lot about them.
think you could hop on that thread and give some advice.

you are the guru of cabanas........you remember everything you have been taught...



you have to come back again and tell sissy she is MIA.......


----------



## macraven

Fan2CSkr said:


> Happy Anniversary to you! I'm sorry your plans were ruined. I'm also sorry your husband isnt feeling very well. That sucks when big plans get cancelled. I hope you did go and get that turtle sundae. That would help...a little.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Mr Mac.





ah thanks, that's sweet of you to mention.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> keisha, it would be sooooo kewl if you lived in springfield and not springdale
> or whatever city that is in your siggie
> 
> there was a contest for all the springfields in the country in the simpsons contest. wonder which state won? i was hoping for illinois cause they always suck at everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, i am bummed.
> i went upstairs to tell mr mac i was hungry and was going to go thru a drive thru but he is asleep again.
> don't want to leave when his temp is this high.


 
heck, you can't even go scalp the tix outside the venue - you are a good wife...make sure you remind mr. mac once he comes out of his feverish haze.  Hope the opportunity comes up again for you.

I think my 'lil town has 3,000 souls; just an old mill town that transitioned into a 'burb of Pittsburgh.  It would be mighty darn  to live in Springfield, I am the classic under-achiever (I've tried my best and failed miserably, the lesson is....never to try  ).

Hi KEW, how are you? (sorta rhymes if you squint).  

Good weekend to all, think I'll hop into bed & read travel books 'till my eyes get crossed


----------



## yankeepenny

wishing a speedy recovery to mr. mac.  
 
aside from numb3rs the only thing on is hockey playoffs. gee, we used to watch this all the time.
now hardly ever.


----------



## macraven

thanks penny and keisha.


think i am signing off and going to lie down with both of the cats.
i don't think they have cooties so i'm safe there.


catch you all saturday.

sweet sleep


----------



## bubba's mom

aw mac....your plans got "changed"....i hope the mr. feels better soon    maybe when he's better, he'll make it up to you  



tikki....have a wonderful trip.....kiss the blessed sidewalks of the motherland for us   oh and take lots of pix, because i  pix!!!  (i'm envious of the good weather you'll be in too.......)


janet....instead of punching a hole, why not go to walmart and buy lanyards?  they were only $2. last year when i got ours.....DH's and mine were on a retractable cord, while DS's was "sealed" in a "ziploc" type of badge holder and hung around his neck (it was very lightweight...he actually thought he was "bubba cool"  "flashing" his card to the EP lane attendant    I'll have to get DH to take a pic of what we use and post it....it really beat trying to get a hole punched in it.....and, when we weren't using them, i kept it *IN* my pocket (*clipped* to my waistband)

other than that....i must hit the hay....extra early day tomorrow at work (because i just can't say "no") and long after work.......prolly be in bed early tomorrow nite too, cuz Sunday is gonna be sunny and don't wanna waste ANY time...lots to do!  Gardening, grocery store, laundry, and cleanin' out that garage  .....)


----------



## tikkipoo

Well, time for me to sign off!  Thank you to all who helped with my planning and all the well wishes for my trip.  I will come back with a trip report and some pics.  You all have fun while I'm gone!


----------



## macraven

keisha, i bought the same thing at walmart.  those lanyards are good.
what i did was change the lanyard cord to my highschool one as mine is slimmer.

the pocket has the closure/zip lock style.

i also bought the 59 cents fishing license lanyard.  itt's just the soft plastic pouch shaped the style of a credit card but larger by one inch around.
i can put more in it then.

both styles are great.

mr sun is gonna shine on all of you now......





will be missing the homies that are leaving, but know they will have a swell time


----------



## keishashadow

tikkipoo said:


> Well, time for me to sign off! Thank you to all who helped with my planning and all the well wishes for my trip. I will come back with a trip report and some pics. You all have fun while I'm gone!


 
bye-bye maybe you'll see some Simpsons charactars meeting & greeting.

b's mom - DS already wears the pin trading lanyard (plans on selling his stash to pay for a car someday)...I was hoping to just affix the thing to that. We had the clear plastic holder rip off on a trip before ; no biggie (since it was empty anyway -- cause I was holding all the passes & FP ). I just get so sick of hearing..."will you hold my stuff; my shorts don't have pockets...". So i'm holding 3 pairs of sunglasses/glasses and all their other stuff. While they jerk me around about my goofy fanny pack/bag dejour. 

Yep, I do look like all the other dorky tourists running around. Ridiculous mouse ears, hats, t-shirts, crocs.  Hope the locals don't think we always dress so badly.except i am fond of my crocs & wear them every chance i get.


----------



## tlinus

Morning homies! Having a hard time going back to sleep here - so i thought i would check in and say hey 

Did not run into damo  

weather has been wonderful and the parks have been slightly crowded. lots of groups. but they don't seem to have the express passes because up until yesterday, all the rides (with express) have been walk on  

did IOA on Thursday, US on Friday, did a half park walk around at IOA again yesterday, will be going to the studios again today to hit the favorites and spend some time at the pool. Tomorrow is all day at IOA again.

have loads of pictures to share and have been keeping notes for a trip report.

miss you guys! we will have internet for the next 2 days, poor DH has to check in with/do some work over the next couple of days. got some interesting news from the doctor - they called with the results of my blood tests  .....i have an underactive thyroid and will have to be on medicine (well that helps to explain the weight gain and fatigue all the time) my sugar and triglycerides(sp?) are slightly elevated so she wants me to do a lower carb diet and they will recheck with a fasting blood sugar test. it was like gee, thanks for hitting me with that while on vacation!!!???!!!

anyways, just wanted to check in - may be able to check in later today or tonight!!! talk to you all later!!!


----------



## AlexandNessa

tlinus, my mom is going through the **exact** same thing!  I totally feel for you.  Underactive thyroid, whacky blood sugar, changing her diet, testing blood sugar .. the whole bit.  It's certainly a smack in the face, especially on vacation.   

Glad to hear you're having fun.   Thanks for checking in with us!


----------



## bubba's mom

Glad to hear you're feeling better and having a wonderful vacation!!!  (You'll be happy to know, we didn't get the rain they were anticipating, so i'm sure your basement is just fine!) 

My DH has the underactive thyroid too.....he's been on meds for _years_.... And, my BFF has it too....she said it's amazing that you don't realize you don't feel "bad/sluggish" until _after_ you've started treatment....

Can't wait for those pix and can't wait for TR.....glad the weather is great (low 70's/high 60's partly sunny this week) and you got that EP for those busy lines!    You go girl! 

Have a ball and thanks for 'remembering' us folks at home by takin' all those pix!


----------



## macraven

so good to hear from you from "home"

sounds like you are busy having fun.

i have been taking synthryoid since 1986 for hypothyroidism.  it's the sluggish type like you mentioned.  same symptoms like you but depression hit me hard when it first started.  just a side effect from the illness when it goes untreated.

you'll probably have blood testing done periodically until you level out.  then an annual blood test after that.  i have hashimoto disease with my hypo condition.  it is all treatable.  don't worry  about your condition now....you are on vacation.


everyone here is looking forward to your return, trip and pics.....


have fun for all of us.


----------



## macraven

not much happening for me this beautiful weekend.
mr sun came out but i am inside doing mr mac watch......... 

he got ill thursday night and thought if he could sleep, he would be okay for the evening plans.  so wrong.  he improved a tad saturday afternoon for a couple of hours and then it was back down the tubes.

he's still sick.  if he is still like this and unable to keep anything in him, it will be the er tonight.

reminds me of the days when my boys were infants and high fevers and sick.
you just don't know which way to turn for help.

i finally cleaned out all my emails and pms.  so one job done for me that i have been trying to avoid.  not much else to do but sit around the house waiting in case i am needed.


who is next to go to universal?
wonder if our homie will run into damo soon.......


----------



## yankeepenny

Hope the homies are having fun in the sun. sorry to hear mr mac still not up to par.


we spent 2 hours in the er today. i was cleaning the keybaord tray of our oak desk and it fell on top of my foot- yes-on top. 
have a temp cast on, initiial reports show no break, yet it is horribly painfull. the pressure on top of my foot and my big toe  is horrible. will see ortho tomorrow. it just so happened i had an appt for the other foot.
(irony...sickening....) 
*but i am smiling as the drugs are working! zip i de do dah!*


----------



## macraven

i just love those pills too penny.


you forget you have pain and then go kick the cat and voila.....no pain.


i don't kick the cat, it's just an expression....


next time drop the item on the bad foot.



what did the hospital say is wrong, did they tell you in english?
you know how they use those big words, that't what i meant her.

i had an incident with my left foot and you don't want to hear the story.




i checked the thread to see who is leaving us soon.  i hope they start their countdown here for us to root them on......and remind them of things to pack.


----------



## yankeepenny

well, the top of my big toe has red stripes, from blood inside. something was badly pinched. the feeling in the toe comes and goes.
if they take the cast off, wil have to wear crocs. yet my foot is so swollen the crocs wont fit well. that is why they also gave ibuprofen for swelling and need to keep foot elevated. 
okay , time for you to spill your war foot story....


----------



## yankeepenny

123 days.... at this point i will rent the mother lode of ecv  buggies if i have too.


----------



## yankeepenny

zip a dee do dah........
i feeeeeeeel   goood


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> well, the top of my big toe has red stripes, from blood inside. something was badly pinched. the feeling in the toe comes and goes.
> if they take the cast off, wil have to wear crocs. yet my foot is so swollen the crocs wont fit well. that is why they also gave ibuprofen for swelling and need to keep foot elevated.
> okay , time for you to spill your war foot story....





does it look like a flag now?

red and white.............


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> zip a dee do dah........
> i feeeeeeeel   goood







is our girl .........high..... 


 


but we know she is feeling good.


your pain will be better in about 2 minutes penny.


----------



## Dagny

Ok, so the last week or so has been awful at work, but guess where I am going tomorrow???????


----------



## loribell

Hey guys! I am back from the Rattlesnake Hunt. Took some pictures so if anyone is interested in what the wacko people down here were doing I will get them uploaded and post some. It was, umm, interesting?!


----------



## keishashadow

loribell said:


> Hey guys! I am back from the Rattlesnake Hunt. Took some pictures so if anyone is interested in what the wacko people down here were doing I will get them uploaded and post some. It was, umm, interesting?!


 
hmmm...the other white meat?  

yankeepenny - they make croc sandals, check them out...hope you feel better soon.


----------



## damo

Hi there.  We're back but I'm off for the day.  The visit was great except Saturday was crazy packed with teenagers.  Dr. Doom was 90 minute wait and express lines were crazy.

Everything else was good.  No issues with anything!


----------



## loribell

keishashadow said:


> hmmm...the other white meat?
> 
> yankeepenny - they make croc sandals, check them out...hope you feel better soon.



They say it tastes just like chicken! What a surprise. I think that is what is said about anything that isn't normal to eat.


----------



## yankeepenny

Good afternoon all!

*NO I AM NOT HIGH. NOT ANYMORE ANYWAY FROM THE PILLS YESTERDAY.*
 
Loribell- I would love to see some pics.
welcome back Damo.
hope mr mac is better. 
Infinite Loop- this is a boys and girls hangout. just come on in. 
Went to the Ortho doc this am. nothing broken. badly bruised in an ugly sort of way.l cant even touch my big toe myself. they gave me a walking cast for getting around. , and something to cover the toe at night as I flew off the bed last night when I bumped it.   that was bad. I am just taking Ibuprofen now. those other pills made me wanna swim with dolphins. (i live at the icy water cold maine coast)


----------



## yankeepenny

If you have not already seen it, remember last years huge big thread with the bed bug issue in like june? well, it has started again. 3500 hits since 4 pm yesterday. it is on the resorts page. same resort, if i am recalling correctly. those threads freak me right out!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

yankeepenny said:


> If you have not already seen it, remember last years huge big thread with the bed bug issue in like june? well, it has started again. 3500 hits since 4 pm yesterday. it is on the resorts page. same resort, if i am recalling correctly. those threads freak me right out!



Are you talking about "our" (US/IOA) resorts, or the Dis resorts?????  Either way, that is too gross!!!


----------



## keishashadow

NashvilleTrio said:


> Are you talking about "our" (US/IOA) resorts, or the Dis resorts????? Either way, that is too gross!!!


 
not again 

we had roaches crawling on the wall of the Beach Club Villas last Oct. when we returned late from the parks   

crappy customer service from that joint, took until the next afternoon till they called in their exterminator (yes, i sat in a chair all night w/a flashlight hitting them with a shoe while my family slept lol).

No problem after they fumingated.  My kev-itch wasn't about the bugs (all it takes is one goof-ball to let the balcony door open & in they tromp) it was the lack of response from management - never did hear from the manager (but the excutive offices contacted me after my complaint letter) 

point to the long, rambling story...bugs happen in FLA.   When I read the bed bug tales, i wonder if they might be  imported by guests in the 1st place.


----------



## bubba's mom

Dagny said:


> Ok, so the last week or so has been awful at work, but guess where I am going tomorrow???????



Disneyland???


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> Hi there.  We're back but I'm off for the day.  The visit was great except Saturday was crazy packed with teenagers.  Dr. Doom was 90 minute wait and express lines were crazy.
> 
> Everything else was good.  No issues with anything!




welcome home!  too short of a trip!  where's those pix?  


(i can wait till you unpack!)


----------



## yankeepenny

the bed bugs supposedly  were at POR, same as last years report. then someone else in the new thread mentioned s/d and what i did last year  was rip the room apart upon arrival, and will do the same this year. its kinda like when mentioning head lice, you start itching. yep, i am as we speak .....


where is dagny right now???????????


----------



## KEW80

yankeepenny said:


> the bed bugs supposedly  were at POR, same as last years report. then someone else in the new thread mentioned s/d and what i did last year  was rip the room apart upon arrival, and will do the same this year. its kinda like when mentioning head lice, you start itching. yep, i am as we speak .....
> 
> 
> where is dagny right now???????????



OK now I'm freaked!  Swan/Dolphin?  Please say no!  We go there 1st before our real vacation begins at UO and HRH!  It's just rumor, right? (scratch scratch) OMG!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

yankeepenny said:


> the bed bugs supposedly were at POR, same as last years report. then someone else in the new thread mentioned s/d and what i did last year was rip the room apart upon arrival, and will do the same this year. its kinda like when mentioning head lice, you start itching. yep, i am as we speak .....
> 
> 
> where is dagny right now???????????


 
 give me the low-down...you look for bed bugs (whatever they look like - not sure i wanna know) by removing the sheets?  

Assume the mattress would be full of them; not sure how they eradicate them. ewwwwie


----------



## keishashadow

KEW80 said:


> OK now I'm freaked! Swan/Dolphin? Please say no! We go there 1st before our real vacation begins at UO and HRH! It's just rumor, right? (scratch scratch) OMG!!!!!


 
i always wanted to stay @ the Swan or Dolphin ; snuck over to check out the digs a few times none too shabby imo.


----------



## Scrappy Annie

macraven said:


> so good to hear from you from "home"
> 
> sounds like you are busy having fun.
> 
> i have been taking synthryoid since 1986 for hypothyroidism. it's the sluggish type like you mentioned. same symptoms like you but depression hit me hard when it first started. just a side effect from the illness when it goes untreated.
> 
> you'll probably have blood testing done periodically until you level out. then an annual blood test after that. i have hashimoto disease with my hypo condition. it is all treatable. don't worry about your condition now....you are on vacation.
> 
> 
> everyone here is looking forward to your return, trip and pics.....
> 
> 
> have fun for all of us.


 
HEY ALL!!! I'm Back!! HAH HA ..Oh And Speaking Of Stinking Thyroids..I Also Have Hashimoto Diease...And it was after I had My son!! They thought I had the Baby Blue's  due to the fact that I was a Lil Depressed so They Plopped me on Zoloft for 2 years..and Yes I Didn't Laugh..or Cry or Really Give a Hoot while on those Med's.. Then My Hairdresser noticed that My Hair Was SUPER Dry and Told Me for the Heck of it go get the Thyroid checked I was Like OK Well..........I was off the Scale and the Doctor could Not believe that this was the Problem all along... But he also said that Until I was Leveled out they had to Keep me on the ZOLOFT and then wean me when I was regulated. Well I waited..And Waited... until They could Regulate it but it TOOK 2 Years and I had Enough of the ZOLOFT..I was like a Zombie. So I got an Idea  and when it was time to Refill it ...I DIDN'T..Not So Smart. I was Dizzy and Couldn't Function even got a Cat Scan..then realized why they wanna wean ya...You just can't do the Cold Turkey! Oh Man And Did I CRY....2 Years Worth...... It was Like UnCorking a Champagne Bottle Well Needless to say they Started me at 10 mcg of Synthroid and I was not regulated until they got me up to 250 Mcg which is where I am at Now....yes the Blood Tests Every 3 Months..Oh And My Cholesterol was through the Roof as well but Now I leveled Out and all is Good But Remember "It is a Maintenance Drug" And they really Mean Maintenance for the rest of Our Lives. But it is also a Good Excuse to eat another Devil Dog and Blame it on the Thyroid..LMAO


----------



## KEW80

keishashadow said:


> i always wanted to stay @ the Swan or Dolphin ; snuck over to check out the digs a few times none too shabby imo.



Can't beat the teacher discount..It's either there or the Contemporary for us.  Haven't been back to WDW since 2000.  Going because DNephew (Scrappy Annie's son) is 5 yrs. and time for the WDW thing.  He has been to UO twice so I guess its time to show him WDW.


----------



## Scrappy Annie

keishashadow said:


> give me the low-down...you look for bed bugs (whatever they look like - not sure i wanna know) by removing the sheets?





keishashadow said:


> Assume the mattress would be full of them; not sure how they eradicate them. ewwwwie​


 

OK Not to Freak You All Out....*But I'm Freaking OUT*




 
This Is the Critter........​ 

One way to attempt to Rid....​ 
Roughly wash, vacuum and clean all surfaces and bedding. 
Wash and/or dry-clean bedding and all affected clothing. Use hot water and a dryer on the hottest setting whenever possible. 
Vacuum mattresses. Seal mattresses in plastic. Leave them outside in hot sun for as long as possible. 
Steam clean all carpets and rugs. 
Spray cracks in walls, floors, and crevices with insecticides designed to control bed bugs. Follow directions carefully. Do not treat bedding with insecticide, or any places which people will contact.​ 
If you have tried theses methods and you still can't get rid of bed bugs, you may need to hire a professional. A qualified exterminator uses stronger insecticides to kill bedbugs. Repeated treatments may be necessary to ensure that all bedbugs are killed.​HA HA HA and If ya think that I am doing that on Vacation you crazy!!! lmao  ​ ​


----------



## Scrappy Annie

OK Now I am SUPER Itchy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I Need A HOTTT Shower


----------



## keishashadow

Hey, there's a giant bug staring @ me! 

my ex is a bug, i mean a bug-man ...we've got weapons for that sort of vermin.   Was realtor to slum lords; fumigation is my middle name.  IMO fleas are the scariest critters and hardest to totally eliminate.

As for me, when we return from vacation; whatever doesn't immediately go into the washer goes into a giant garbage bag (including the suitcases); is sprayed with bug spray & let to marinate...jik

scrappy - that's quite an ordeal for you; sorry to hear - hope you're feeling better!  

damo - can't wait to read report.

kew - you'll have fun @ WDW just watching your nephew.  I luv  both parks; but in different ways (same story I tell my sons & i'm sticking too it lol).  

My middle son is a police officer, both he & oldest son have school staff id's from coaching HS football - wonder if they could get the discount? hmmm


----------



## macraven

Infinite Loop said:


> so is this still an all girls' hangout?






sorry, i was not on last night or at all until now.

let me say.....


    homie Infinite Loop....
just jump in and start yaking.


about your question, if you are a dude, you are in luck.  the gals rule today.
if you are a dudette, we must get together and go shopping!!


----------



## macraven

Dagny said:


> Ok, so the last week or so has been awful at work, but guess where I am going tomorrow???????








motherland???


or is it the darkside??
Universal !!


----------



## macraven

scrappy annie, so good to see you here.

you are such a riot with those pictures.  we all love them....



you know, i started the depression 2 months after son was born and the doc put me on prozac.  it took a bit before they did testing to find out it wasn't post partum depression or depression but thryroid trouble.

i hear ya about the crying jags.
it's a different world coming off that med.

the one good thing about prozac was when one of the boys fell down and blood gushed all over, i just looked at them and said, you need a bandaide.

normally i would have been screaming my head off.... 


well, mr mac is driving me nuts so that means he is all better.
and, he will go to work tomorrow.  he stayed home today as he wasn't over being a sickie.


i went to work.  i couldn't handle it anymore.
now i know why woman stay single.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> the one good thing about prozac was when one of the boys fell down and blood gushed all over, i just looked at them and said, you need a bandaide.
> 
> normally i would have been screaming my head off....




 



i feel your sympathy w/ the mr......LilKintnerBoy (DH) is sick and I think he's tryin' to share.....    He knows that I don't have time to be sick!


----------



## macraven

i hope mr bubba feels better real soon.


i know how it is having a sickie around.
you can tell when he is on the mend in getting better, they get cranky....


gotta get ready for work.  catch you when the skool bell rings... 


you all have a great day. 




think tlinus has found damo yet?


----------



## bubba's mom

thanks mac...but it's "official"...... he has shared w/ me    don't he know i don't have time to be sick!  oh well....gotta work anyhows.....


----------



## bubba's mom

oh yeah...by the way....


Happy May everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

Good day Comrades! 

Our school district has a big May Day Celebration, we crown a king/queen & court as well as hours of entertainment w/dancing 'round a May pole (yep, we're mostly eastern european 2nd generation ).

b's mom - some things don't need to be shared between spouses .  Heck, who's going to cook for poor 'lil bubba?  Hope you both feel better soon (@ least by the end of June ).


----------



## AlexandNessa

Good morning!  I haven't been on this thread for a few days, and I come back to bugs.   Hmmphh.


----------



## wwessing

Just wanted to take a moment and share with you all. . . . my dd20 had a beautiful, healthy baby boy Saturday night. . . and I got to see the whole thing!!!!  It's weird, cuz I'm not NEARLY old enough to be a (ssshhhh - gramma) at 39 (no, really, I am).  What's even funnier is DH is a Gramps, and he's not yet 39 (I told him the gray is really silver and he looks distinguished, not old).  Most importantly, our beautiful baby boy's name is Alexander, but is already Alex and my dd10 and dd7 call him baby bubba.  They went home yesterday - everyone is fine - but my DD had a horrible delivery.  I just wanted to do it for her . . . . . so apparently no matter how old they get, you still want to make everything ok.  I don't know how, or I would post a beautiful pic for you all.

Thanks for letting me share with you!


----------



## bubba's mom

wwessing....congrats to you and your family!!  how wonderful to have a "baby" again.....(as long as you send him home!   )  may you have years of joy bein' that "spoilin' granma....."


Jodie...you didn't miss anything....honestly!  


janet....bubba can make hotdogs in the microwave if he needs to (his favorite at the moment) OR peanut butter sandwiches!    eh...i feel much better than DH (he is just so beat)....i'm okay...my cold is a "head thing" and more of an annoyance than anything!  oh, and don't you worry...come June 26th we'll be right as rain!    (and prayin' for none!)


----------



## keishashadow

wwessing said:


> Just wanted to take a moment and share with you all. . . . my dd20 had a beautiful, healthy baby boy Saturday night. . . and I got to see the whole thing!!!! It's weird, cuz I'm not NEARLY old enough to be a (ssshhhh - gramma) at 39 (no, really, I am). What's even funnier is DH is a Gramps, and he's not yet 39 (I told him the gray is really silver and he looks distinguished, not old). Most importantly, our beautiful baby boy's name is Alexander, but is already Alex and my dd10 and dd7 call him baby bubba. They went home yesterday - everyone is fine - but my DD had a horrible delivery. I just wanted to do it for her . . . . . so apparently no matter how old they get, you still want to make everything ok. I don't know how, or I would post a beautiful pic for you all.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share with you!


what a lovely post!

congrats imo you are very young grandparents - let the spoiling begin 

i'm still waiting, certainly in no hurry 

b'smom - send bubba over to PIT, i'll put him to work...cannot cook a stinkin weiner in the MW ; i've exploded them before (it's an artform lol).


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> b'smom - send bubba over to PIT, i'll put him to work...cannot cook a stinkin weiner in the MW ; i've exploded them before (it's an artform lol).




  (this is how we do it: wrap raw dog in roll and wrap entire thing in napkin.  Nuke 47 seconds and viola....dun!)



btw...... it's Jodie's birthday today! 


ETA: off to work.....catch ya's tonite!


----------



## loribell

Congratulations on the beautiful baby boy. I was also a grandma at 39. She will be 4 in September and I also have a 15 1/2 yo DS & 8 yo DD. Yep dd was an aunt at 4! I know what you mean about always wanting to make everything okay. I was about ready to kill some doctors & nurses during my dd's delivery! 

Glad to hear everyone is doing good!


----------



## yankeepenny

Dear threaders, 
sorry if i upset anyone or made them itch to  death from the bed bug thread notices.  
i am just one of those who happens to tear a room apart after arrival and make certain it is clean. 
yeah, monkish..... 
my toe is now many colors. and allof it just hurts. the boot helps. 
but here is the sad news that will make you cry....
*I bought the levi jeans i wore to the hospital that they had to cut for 3.00 at kohls.......*  
now i guess i will have shorts.....
thanks in advance for any girl sympathy. i just love a good store bargin....


----------



## damo

wwessing said:


> Just wanted to take a moment and share with you all. . . . my dd20 had a beautiful, healthy baby boy Saturday night. . . and I got to see the whole thing!!!!  It's weird, cuz I'm not NEARLY old enough to be a (ssshhhh - gramma) at 39 (no, really, I am).  What's even funnier is DH is a Gramps, and he's not yet 39 (I told him the gray is really silver and he looks distinguished, not old).  Most importantly, our beautiful baby boy's name is Alexander, but is already Alex and my dd10 and dd7 call him baby bubba.  They went home yesterday - everyone is fine - but my DD had a horrible delivery.  I just wanted to do it for her . . . . . so apparently no matter how old they get, you still want to make everything ok.  I don't know how, or I would post a beautiful pic for you all.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share with you!



Oh, aren't you the lucky one.  I have grandchildren that I borrowed from someone else.  It will be a while (I hope) before I have my own.  I think you are very, very fortunate and would love to see a picture.  Ask your 10 year old to help post one!  If you can upload it to photobucket, we can help you from there.


----------



## wwessing

damo said:


> Oh, aren't you the lucky one.  I have grandchildren that I borrowed from someone else.  It will be a while (I hope) before I have my own.  I think you are very, very fortunate and would love to see a picture.  Ask your 10 year old to help post one!  If you can upload it to photobucket, we can help you from there.



We are very lucky. . . no doubt about that.  I don't think we expected to be grandparents for some time either, but a blessing is a blessing is a blessing.  

I uploaded the pics to my computer; I've created collages and other cute pics with a couple of my photo programs; I've sent them in e-mails, but I just can't figure out how to put them on here.  If someone can instruct me, I'll share.

Thanks!

oh, forgot to say that this baby is assuredly going to be a uso/ioa fan because my dd20 feels the same way I do about the other parks - Mickey is a liar and there is no magic!!!!  Seriously though, she did not care for the disney parks last time we were there, which was 3 years ago.  I expect her dh will want to go at least once, but i have a feeling the bitty baby is going to be a uni  fan too!!


----------



## damo

wwessing's new grandson.  What a sweetheart!


----------



## wwessing

I appreciate your assist with this.  I just couldn't seem to get it posted.  I sent you a pm, but wanted to say thanks here as well.  

This photo was taken only a few minutes after he was born.


----------



## keishashadow

What beautiful, soulful eyes...all is right with the world 
I just quit trying for #4 a few years ago  

b'smom - you can probably tell we don't eat many hotdogs lol; when we do -- it's the old fashioned hunkie way = in a roaster with lots of kraut (preferably home-made); simmered for hours.  Sounds way better than the chef salads we have on tap.

a very merry birthday to jodie too!


----------



## Scrappy Annie

*That Babster is a Beauty!!*  *CONGRATS *

NOW..........

*The Laundry Begins  *


**

**​


----------



## Scrappy Annie

*MAYBE THIS WILL WAKE UP THE THREAD??*







  ​


----------



## bubba's mom

boy....that dude suuuure gets around.....


----------



## mslclark

Hi! We just got back from a week in Orlando.  Stopped by Universal on Friday and Sunday.  Friday was kinda crowded, there were a lot of high school groups there for various band/chorus things.  Sunday was a great day at Universal Studios!  Went straight back to MIB and rode over and over and over - most of the time we were the only ones on the ride!

We did something new this trip - we watched some of the preview tv shows and did the surveys.  DH made $20 and I made $25.  It was pretty fun when you wanted a break.  Some shows last 30 min, some last 45, and I think some are 1 hr, but we didn't do any of those.  Then we spent all our earnings at Starbucks


----------



## macraven

wwessing said:


> Just wanted to take a moment and share with you all. . . . my dd20 had a beautiful, healthy baby boy Saturday night. . . and I got to see the whole thing!!!!  It's weird, cuz I'm not NEARLY old enough to be a (ssshhhh - gramma) at 39 (no, really, I am).  What's even funnier is DH is a Gramps, and he's not yet 39 (I told him the gray is really silver and he looks distinguished, not old).  Most importantly, our beautiful baby boy's name is Alexander, but is already Alex and my dd10 and dd7 call him baby bubba.  They went home yesterday - everyone is fine - but my DD had a horrible delivery.  I just wanted to do it for her . . . . . so apparently no matter how old they get, you still want to make everything ok.  I don't know how, or I would post a beautiful pic for you all.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share with you!







  
wwessing glad you stopped in.
and congrats to becoming a grandma.



gee 39.......my kids werent' even in skool yet when i was 39

when you give your age, say 39 and then whatever months you are after that when next year rolls around.
39 and 25 months type of thing.


the g baby is beautiful!


----------



## macraven

hey mslclark

  

glad you are joining us.



i have done the surveys also in the past.  i love them.
i bet you do too since the money was good amount the 2 of you received.

usually i get the $7 survey , sweet!


you and the other newbies need to come back and join us more.


off to skool now......


----------



## macraven

came back to ask....


it is today or tomorrow that is loribel's birthday?


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> came back to ask....
> 
> 
> it is today or tomorrow that is loribel's birthday?


 
if it's not today...

a very merry unbirthday to her, and you and you too (you know who u r)

think i had one cuppa coffee too many this am


----------



## NashvilleTrio

wwessing: What an absolutely beautiful boy!!!!  (His picture even made me tear up a little...) Congratulations on being a new grandma!   
-Melissa


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> came back to ask....
> 
> 
> it is today or tomorrow that is loribel's birthday?



It is tomorrow. I think Jodie is going to Uni to celebrate for me!!!! 

I will get those pics from the rattlesnake hunt posted this weekend. Gotta get them uploaded first.


----------



## tlinus

wwessing - congrats on the gson! He is adorable!!!

Jodie & mac - Thank you so much for the recommendation for Sunray - Roger was the BEST!!!!

Jodie - I was wiped out last night and missed it -  Happy Birthday!!!  Have a Purple People Eater or a Greatful Dead for me at the HR Beach Club! If you catch the girl who does pool games, ask her if she remembers her little Buddy Frank from Sunday - that is going into my trippie - and its pretty funny!

Hello all!

We are home, sadly, and I am gathering notes, uploading and making pics smaller to share in a trip report. They were filming Bring It On 4 while we were there - lots and lots of      

If you read the latter part of this post, you will see what kind of afternoon I had at MCO....GRRRRR ........http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=18459470&postcount=72

Flight home was a bit bumpy - but the kids were really good!! Back to reality today (and secretly going to use subliminal messaging for a 10th anniversary trip in October  !!!)

Hope everyone going has some great weather and LOTS of Mummy Dust to you!!!


----------



## AlexandNessa

loribell said:


> It is tomorrow. I think Jodie is going to Uni to celebrate for me!!!!
> 
> I will get those pics from the rattlesnake hunt posted this weekend. Gotta get them uploaded first.





Ah, not only will this be my birfday trip, but we will have a drink or three for you tomorrow afternoon at the Beach Club at the HRH to toast your birfday too!

I won't be on tomorrow am, so here's a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from me!


----------



## AlexandNessa

tlinus said:


> Jodie & mac - Thank you so much for the recommendation for Sunray - Roger was the BEST!!!!
> 
> Jodie - I was wiped out last night and missed it -  Happy Birthday!!!  Have a Purple People Eater or a Greatful Dead for me at the HR Beach Club! If you catch the girl who does pool games, ask her if she remembers her little Buddy Frank from Sunday - that is going into my trippie - and its pretty funny!



I'm all over it!  I will totally order those drinks!  I am glad Sunray worked out well for you.  Can't wait to read all about your trippie!  (and thanks for the birthday wishes as well!).


----------



## loribell

Thanks Jodie. I will try not to look tipsie at DS's bball game tomorrow. Have a terrific trip.


----------



## loribell

tlinus said:


> wwessing - congrats on the gson! He is adorable!!!
> 
> Jodie & mac - Thank you so much for the recommendation for Sunray - Roger was the BEST!!!!
> 
> Jodie - I was wiped out last night and missed it -  Happy Birthday!!!  Have a Purple People Eater or a Greatful Dead for me at the HR Beach Club! If you catch the girl who does pool games, ask her if she remembers her little Buddy Frank from Sunday - that is going into my trippie - and its pretty funny!
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> We are home, sadly, and I am gathering notes, uploading and making pics smaller to share in a trip report. They were filming Bring It On 4 while we were there - lots and lots of
> 
> If you read the latter part of this post, you will see what kind of afternoon I had at MCO....GRRRRR ........http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=18459470&postcount=72
> 
> Flight home was a bit bumpy - but the kids were really good!! Back to reality today (and secretly going to use subliminal messaging for a 10th anniversary trip in October  !!!)
> 
> Hope everyone going has some great weather and LOTS of Mummy Dust to you!!!



I went and read your post and just have to say there are way to many low class people in this world. It's terrible that your kids had to see that. Sometimes I really would like to knock those people upside the head. Jerks!


----------



## wwessing

Thanks to you all for the congrats!  Today I got to spend the entire day with my daughter and baby Alex.  We even went to lunch (Red Lobster - yum, yum).  Going back to be with them tomorrow too!


----------



## bubba's mom

welcome home tlinus.....    hope your trip was great!!!  can't wait to hear all about it    btw...how'd your basement fair?? ...pretty well i assume.  there was a big meeting about the airport over top yer house....didn't go well from what i heard.  they were expecting like 1,000 peeps and only rented a space big enuf to accomodate 300    it didn't go well..... http://www.myfoxphilly.com/myfox/pa...n=2&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=3.2.1 

well...we'll let you unpack and upload those pix......take yer time 


BTW tlinus: nice new pic of the beans   ...didja get a Thing 3 shirt/hat for bean #3 at IOA?


----------



## macraven

we lose jodi tomorrow but got tlinus and the beans back today.

i had to do a double take as the beans didn't look like the beans in the new picture.  did she switch kids on us??


i worked last week and the 3 days so far this week.
i need a vacation.
maybe i will quit my job.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> maybe i will quit my job.




then how you gonna pay for vacation??


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> welcome home tlinus.....    hope your trip was great!!!  can't wait to hear all about it    btw...how'd your basement fair?? ...pretty well i assume.  there was a big meeting about the airport over top yer house....didn't go well from what i heard.  they were expecting like 1,000 peeps and only rented a space big enuf to accomodate 300    it didn't go well..... http://www.myfoxphilly.com/myfox/pa...n=2&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=3.2.1
> 
> well...we'll let you unpack and upload those pix......take yer time
> 
> 
> BTW tlinus: nice new pic of the beans   ...didja get a Thing 3 shirt/hat for bean #3 at IOA?



naah we didn't switch kids or thing 3 the little guy. They didn't have hats for #3 as far as I could see..........we had a really good time and Day 1 &2 should be up tomorrow (complete with HRH Lounge offerings!).

Here is the story from our local paper: http://www.delcotimes.com/WebApp/ap...1.content=/DCT/Home/ContentTab_Feature_298003
Its going to be a fight. My direct city is mentioned in the article.......this is going to be a bummer!!!!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> then how you gonna pay for vacation??



as of tomorrow, i will have enough money to cover the trip.
as long as i don't eat much and don't buy the pins.....


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> as of tomorrow, i will have enough money to cover *the trip*.
> as long as i don't eat much and don't buy the pins.....




okay...that covers THIS trip....what about *future *trips


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> Here is the story from our local paper: http://www.delcotimes.com/WebApp/ap...1.content=/DCT/Home/ContentTab_Feature_298003
> Its going to be a fight. My direct city is mentioned in the article.......this is going to be a bummer!!!!




didn't realize meeting was held at the Holiday Inn....the company i work for holds meetings there every month


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> okay...that covers THIS trip....what about *future *trips



street lights?




i'll have to go back to work in august.
but for now i am done.


or i could sell my ren and stimpy card collection


----------



## macraven

i'm so blonde. 
i changed my mind again.



think B's mom knocked some sense into me.
going to work today.


going to play skool agaiin.... 



happy birthday loribell


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> i'm so blonde.
> i changed my mind again.
> 
> 
> 
> think B's mom knocked some sense into me.
> going to work today.
> 
> 
> going to play skool agaiin....
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday loribell




Hope you have a great day today loribell!! _*Happy Birthday*_!! 


mac,

You need to work, who else would be able to educate the kids in class about the wonders of HHN - c'mon, admit it, you do talk to them about US/IOA.....right?? You're one of those kool teachers


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> didn't realize meeting was held at the Holiday Inn....the company i work for holds meetings there every month



yeah......I was tempted to go - but i would have gotten there too late and been turned away. That would have made me even more  

we have until May 11th to write to the project manager at the FAA and I have signed our boro's petition at the town hall......not much else to do but wait and see


----------



## keishashadow

Welcome Home tlinus, look forward to reading trip report good luck on the fight.  Tell us where to send our complaints lol.

mac - nooooooooooooooooo, not Ren & Stimpy (they're classics!).  Think of it as your legacy to the boys - course they'd probably fight over them lol.

isn't someone leaving for U today  ?


----------



## tlinus

day one up for you all!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=18476301#post18476301


----------



## loribell

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone. 

tlinus - Great start to the TR. I love it! 

Got this in an email today & had to share:

*11 PEOPLE ON A ROPE
Eleven people were hanging on a rope under a helicopter, ten men and one woman.  The rope was not strong enough to carry them all, so they decided that one had to leave, because otherwise they were all going to fall They were unable to decide who would let go, until the woman gave a very touching speech. She said that she would voluntarily let go of the rope, because, as a woman, she was used to giving up everything for her husband and kids and for men in general, and was used to always making sacrifices with little in return. As soon as she finished her speech, all the men started clapping.*


----------



## lovetheparks

Great start to the trip report tinus! Your plane trip sounds like it was alot of fun 

loribell - Happy B-day! Love the joke


----------



## loribell

Thanks for the bday wishes lovestheparks. 

I am working so hard today that I ran across another thing that might give you all a chuckle. Here goes:

Go to google maps
Click on get directions
Type in New York in starting point & Paris in destination
Scroll down to step 24

Enjoy!


----------



## lovetheparks

loribell said:


> Thanks for the bday wishes lovestheparks.
> 
> I am working so hard today that I ran across another thing that might give you all a chuckle. Here goes:
> 
> Go to google maps
> Click on get directions
> Type in New York in starting point & Paris in destination
> Scroll down to step 24
> 
> Enjoy!



Love it!  

I'm really slow at work this week too - almost too slow!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

loribell said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone.
> 
> tlinus - Great start to the TR. I love it!
> 
> Got this in an email today & had to share:
> 
> *11 PEOPLE ON A ROPE
> Eleven people were hanging on a rope under a helicopter, ten men and one woman.  The rope was not strong enough to carry them all, so they decided that one had to leave, because otherwise they were all going to fall They were unable to decide who would let go, until the woman gave a very touching speech. She said that she would voluntarily let go of the rope, because, as a woman, she was used to giving up everything for her husband and kids and for men in general, and was used to always making sacrifices with little in return. As soon as she finished her speech, all the men started clapping.*



    So funny!  Thanks for a good laugh loribell!  Also enjoyed the Google maps thing!!   
-Melissa


----------



## bubba's mom

loribell said:


> *11 PEOPLE ON A ROPE
> Eleven people were hanging on a rope under a helicopter, ten men and one woman.  The rope was not strong enough to carry them all, so they decided that one had to leave, because otherwise they were all going to fall They were unable to decide who would let go, until the woman gave a very touching speech. She said that she would voluntarily let go of the rope, because, as a woman, she was used to giving up everything for her husband and kids and for men in general, and was used to always making sacrifices with little in return. As soon as she finished her speech, all the men started clapping.*




  stupid men!


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> stupid men!


 
hmmm...but, they do have their moments  

loribell 

off to read trip report, next best thing to being there.


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> mac,
> 
> You need to work, who else would be able to educate the kids in class about the wonders of HHN - c'mon, admit it, you do talk to them about US/IOA.....right?? You're one of those kool teachers




absolutely i tell the kids about hhn all the time.
in fact, i have motivated a couple to skip skool on occassions when i tell them i call in sick to work when i am at uo.....



keishashadow said:


> mac - nooooooooooooooooo, not Ren & Stimpy (they're classics!).  Think of it as your legacy to the boys - course they'd probably fight over them lol.
> 
> second thought, i could not sleep at night if i sold my ren and stimpy.
> i have the complete set....
> i love those guys
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=18476301#post18476301




great trip report !!


----------



## Dagny

Hi everyone!

Just got back from 4 glorious days over at the Universal Orlando Resort, nope no Mickey Mouse this trip (I am sure he was jealous).  I stayed at the Royal Pacific and the Hard Rock Hotel.  Love them both dearly   Spent today just hanging out at the pool over at the Hard Rock, what a nice relaxing treat 

Parks were basically EMPTY during our visit which made the touring nice.  Our group took a VIP tour yesterday and we were able to knock out both Studios and IOA in about 5 1/2 hours, hitting the highlighted attractions.  My feet were killing me, but it was well worth it.  Doreen, our VIP tour guide, was absolutely wonderful  

Heard lots of great rumors, including a pretty well substantiated rumor that a 4th hotel is coming in 2009... I just have one word for you....can you say, er um,  Hogwarts?!?!?!?!?!  Hotel will feature each Hogarts house (Gryffidor, Slytherin, Ravenclaw and Hufflepuff) and you will supposedly be able to make a request for which house you would like to stay in.  Won't that be an awesome treat for the kiddos (big and small).   The property for this new resort, rumored to be a 3 diamond instead of 4diamond, is very close to or right behind where the Lost Continent is right now.  With the rumor of a Harry Potter section in IOA, I can see the plan coming together nicely.    If Universal does this right, it will  be a tremendous success.

Experienced two new restaurants, Latin Quarter and The Palm, during the stay.  Both meals were awesome in their own right.   I also tried the newly re-opened, reburbished NASCAR Cafe and I was not impressed with that one, unfortunately.  Still Prefer NBA City for the Americana Grill type restaurant.

Let's see what else can I tell you ?!?!  Oh, they are going to start reburbing the rooms at RPR starting in September.  I was able to preview the new room and it was really quite bright and refreshing.  While I really really like the dark decor and shades of the "old room", the new RPR room will open the room up a bit more with its lighter shades and decor.  I will get pictures posted tomorrow so you, too, can get a sneak preview of the new room.  I am too tired to mess with that camera right now.

Hope everyone enjoyed a great week.  There is something awesome about going into the office tomorrow and it already being Friday


----------



## macraven

wecome back homie !

low crowds, vip tour, good things to eat, you must of had a blast at UO.


wow,  a 3 star hotel.......is this going to be their budget hotel then?
and, is it going to be a loews hotel?

i have heard of a 4th hotel in the making but didn't know the other stuff you posted.   you are a good detective dagny.  we should call you sarge now.


off to work in a few.
catch you when the skool bell rings.


----------



## bubba's mom

thanks for the info and detective work Dagny.....you know we all appreciate your "nosiness"


----------



## t-and-a

Dagny, 
The Hogwarts Hotel sounds GREAT!!! And a 3 star, sounds good for those of us who LOVE to stay on-site, but hate forking out all that $$$ on the hotels. My family would love the Hogwart's theme, with the exception of our 14 year old dear nephew (who always travels with us) who says he can't stand HP; he will just have to grin and bear it or not go!


----------



## keishashadow

Very interesting as to a "moderate" hotel; as long as FOTL is still offered.  Wonder if they'd go big-time on the themeing ala the Nick hotel?

Great option, would allow us to stay more often/split stay when @ WDW.

At the risk of stirring up a hornets nest (be kind-i'm sensitive); has there ever been any buzz as to an onsite TS @ U?  Along the lines of DVC, wherein you get usage for X amount of years?

I'd think folks would beat down the doors; even if they buy a hotel down the road a piece, brand it U and offer FOTL & shuttles.


----------



## bubba's mom

Our only concern is if the new hotel DOES offer FOTL, will the hotel be big enuf/have enuf occupancy to impact the EP lines??  In other words, will more hotels offering FOTL = longer EP lines?    Being that is THE reason we stay onsite, has me wonderin.....


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Good Morning! Welcome back, Happy Birthday, Congrats on the baby and Have a nice trip! Feel better, Glad you are feeling better, That covers it, no? 

We have cable service for our phones/internet and TV and we lost it Sunday night! No phones or internet or TV for almost a week! All new underground lines had to be run, what a mess! I HOPE that never happens again. 

The Hogwart themed hotel sounds mighty interesting! I do wonder if Loews would really allow a 3* property under their elite line of hotels and resorts. It doesnt sound like anything Loews would do. Can't wait to see what comes to fruition with the whole Hogwart theme in general!

Yesterday I booked a trip back to the motherland! Less than 2 weeks away! I must be a bit touched in the head. I also convinced my parents it was time for them to see where we hang out! So they will be joining us. I was able to get a decent rate at RPR and my Dad said he wanted to stay at Portofino. So much for saving some $.

Is everyone having some nice weather? Its actually SPRING!  I really need to start getting the yard in order! This weekend I'll do that!


----------



## yankeepenny

Good morning to all!  
 
Please note  I posted a thread on this forum. 
any input greatly appreciated.
 
121 days.....

will i make it?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## loribell

Mornin' everyone!!!! 

That hotel really does sound interesting! 

We are having great weather here in Oklahoma. Lots of rain but not much in the way of tornados. Thank the Lord! Got a real quick rain storm yesterday, about 3/4" in 20 minutes then it was gone and the sky were blue again! In the 80's today & this weekend. DS is playing the playoffs for the state basball championship this week. Got one game in yesterday & had to reschedule the other 3 till today because the field had to much water standing on it. So I will be at bball games the rest of the day today and all day tomorrow! It will be nice & hot! 

Have a great Friday everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

yankeepenny said:


> Please note  I posted a thread on this forum.
> any input greatly appreciated.




you did?? where??  what # ?


----------



## Melanie230

I forgot to post PROM PICS!!!


----------



## Dagny

keishashadow said:


> Very interesting as to a "moderate" hotel; as long as FOTL is still offered.




Well the buzz is that FOTL would NOT be offered at this new moderately priced resort.....

ducks and runs for cover


----------



## macraven

Dagny said:


> Well the buzz is that FOTL would NOT be offered at this new moderately priced resort.....
> 
> ducks and runs for cover



i can live with that.
i wouldn't be staying at that hotel.
it's hrh for me and i don't like mr potter.........

i asked you earlier dagny if it would be a loews hotel.
if the new hotel to be is a 3 star, i don't think it could be a loews.  what do you think? 

tell me what you know.


----------



## Dagny

macraven said:


> i can live with that.
> i wouldn't be staying at that hotel.
> it's hrh for me and i don't like mr potter.........
> 
> i asked you earlier dagny if it would be a loews hotel.
> if the new hotel to be is a 3 star, i don't think it could be a loews.  what do you think?
> 
> tell me what you know.




Actually it WILL (or should) be a Loews hotel.   The 3 star rating is one of several issues being worked out between Universal and Loews.


----------



## Dagny

Melanie230 said:


> I forgot to post PROM PICS!!!



She is a very beautiful girl   great pictures


----------



## damo

Oooh!  She looks gorgeous!


----------



## damo

Dagny said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just got back from 4 glorious days over at the Universal Orlando Resort, nope no Mickey Mouse this trip (I am sure he was jealous).  I stayed at the Royal Pacific and the Hard Rock Hotel.  Love them both dearly   Spent today just hanging out at the pool over at the Hard Rock, what a nice relaxing treat
> 
> Parks were basically EMPTY during our visit which made the touring nice.  Our group took a VIP tour yesterday and we were able to knock out both Studios and IOA in about 5 1/2 hours, hitting the highlighted attractions.  My feet were killing me, but it was well worth it.  Doreen, our VIP tour guide, was absolutely wonderful
> 
> Heard lots of great rumors, including a pretty well substantiated rumor that a 4th hotel is coming in 2009... I just have one word for you....can you say, er um,  Hogwarts?!?!?!?!?!  Hotel will feature each Hogarts house (Gryffidor, Slytherin, Ravenclaw and Hufflepuff) and you will supposedly be able to make a request for which house you would like to stay in.  Won't that be an awesome treat for the kiddos (big and small).   The property for this new resort, rumored to be a 3 diamond instead of 4diamond, is very close to or right behind where the Lost Continent is right now.  With the rumor of a Harry Potter section in IOA, I can see the plan coming together nicely.    If Universal does this right, it will  be a tremendous success.
> 
> Experienced two new restaurants, Latin Quarter and The Palm, during the stay.  Both meals were awesome in their own right.   I also tried the newly re-opened, reburbished NASCAR Cafe and I was not impressed with that one, unfortunately.  Still Prefer NBA City for the Americana Grill type restaurant.
> 
> Let's see what else can I tell you ?!?!  Oh, they are going to start reburbing the rooms at RPR starting in September.  I was able to preview the new room and it was really quite bright and refreshing.  While I really really like the dark decor and shades of the "old room", the new RPR room will open the room up a bit more with its lighter shades and decor.  I will get pictures posted tomorrow so you, too, can get a sneak preview of the new room.  I am too tired to mess with that camera right now.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoyed a great week.  There is something awesome about going into the office tomorrow and it already being Friday



Looking forward to photos!  I can't figure out where a hotel would go behind lost Continent though.  There isn't any space there!!!


----------



## macraven

Dagny said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> * I will get pictures posted tomorrow so you, too, can get a sneak preview of the new room.  I am too tired to mess with that camera right now.
> 
> *




dagny, i'm still waiting for your pics......




Fan2CSkr said:


> We have cable service for our phones/internet and TV and we lost it Sunday night! No phones or internet or TV for almost a week! All new underground lines had to be run, what a mess! I HOPE that never happens again.




i wondered where you were.  last time you were sick and this time no modern conveniences........so glad you are back!



yankeepenny said:


> Good morning to all!
> 
> Please note  I posted a thread on this forum.
> any input greatly appreciated.
> 
> 121 days.....
> 
> will i make it?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>




i think i missed it.  post it again for us blondes..... 








and, the prom pics were great.
such a beautiful daughter you have.


----------



## Dagny

damo said:


> Looking forward to photos!  I can't figure out where a hotel would go behind lost Continent though.  There isn't any space there!!!




I will get them up when I get home.  I am stuck at work trying to get caught up before the weekend.... coming back to work really really sucks.

They have land for actually TWO more resorts.   I will have to try to pull out my map again....


----------



## Fan2CSkr

macraven said:


> i can live with that.
> i wouldn't be staying at that hotel.
> it's hrh for me and i don't like mr potter.........
> 
> i asked you earlier dagny if it would be a loews hotel.
> *if the new hotel to be is a 3 star, i don't think it could be a loews.*  what do you think?
> 
> tell me what you know.



Thats exactly what I said! I still cant believe Loews would drop their standards. They have expanded their properties in the past year and all have been 4* and above. If it does happen I can totally believe they would NOT offer hotel express due to the lines its already created during peak times.


Melanie, Your daughter is beautiful! What a lovely gown.  You couldnt be old enough to have a daughter going to the prom though, she must be your sister! 



> i wondered where you were. last time you were sick and this time no modern conveniences........so glad you are back!



It sucks to have life get in the way of my internet time! Thanks


----------



## damo

Dagny said:


> I will get them up when I get home.  I am stuck at work trying to get caught up before the weekend.... coming back to work really really sucks.
> 
> They have land for actually TWO more resorts.   I will have to try to pull out my map again....




There is empty space over beside the Royal Pacific.  I'm looking at the aerial photos here http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...&lvl=1&tilt=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=3909189 and I guess if they use up a bunch of parking lots, they could put a hotel in behind the Lost Continent.


----------



## macraven

damo !!

when did you get back?


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> damo !!
> 
> when did you get back?



On Monday. I've been around here all week!


----------



## keishashadow

Dagny said:


> Well the buzz is that FOTL would NOT be offered at this new moderately priced resort.....
> 
> ducks and runs for cover


   

I wonder if they might offer a limited version of FOTL (perhaps 5 or so per guest per night)?


----------



## keishashadow

stunning prom pics


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> On Monday. I've been around here all week!



my blondeness is showing thru again......
i have worked all week and wiped out in the evenings.
haven't been on the dis very much but to do a few postings.

one son is driving me nuts.


welcome back damo.


tomorrow i have to hit the trip report threads.

going to call it a night now.

sweet sleep


----------



## macraven

and i agree with the other homies, melanie's daughter is beautiful.


----------



## bubba's mom

Melanie....beautiful prom pix...she's gorgeous!!!  You must be so proud!!  btw, i noticed you been tinkering with yer sig again......    countin' down girl.....


oh, and i see if they make the new hotel a 3 * resort instead of 4, that you'd be sacrificing something....and that something would be FOTL......you "pay" to "play quicker"


----------



## bubba's mom

Odd.....i posted *last* last nite and *first* this morning....beginning to think i'm the only one here  

anyhow...just sayin' MORNIN'....i'm off to work....cya's later this afternoon!

have a good day everyone!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Morning bubba's mom  Have a good day at work! 

Morning everyone! I'm not gonna have very much me time today, yuck! So I am sneaking in a little now. 

Mac - I'm sorry your son is dring you nuts. I guess that in the rules book that they get to try and do it every so often. Kick his butt and tell him to knock it off. 

Looks like its gonna be another beautiful day in the neighborhood!


----------



## keishashadow

It's saturday 

i'm seeing spiderman tonight (the movie, not the ride ).


----------



## lindalinda

Wish me luck today!  Its Derby in kentucky...no I'm not talking about a bet here, after the derby is over a bazillion airplanes all want to leave at the same time.  So this is the worst day of the year for me. 

But, on the positive side, after today, the rest of the year looks easy!


Get your bets in, I have my money on Hard Spun, but thats probably a bad bet, because it looks like it will be a sloppy track today.


----------



## loribell

Happy Saturday everyone! Hope you all have a terrific weekend. Just wanted to pop in real quick to say hey! Back from DGD'd soccer game & fixin to head out to DS's bseball game. Win we win today we get to go to the state baseball tourny!!!

See you all later!


----------



## macraven

ks, did you pre buy the tickets for today?

last time i saw spidey/2/, i had to prebuy for the opening night.
what a mad house.



ok, i'll kick my son's butt.
that should help!


done with today's errands, except for 2 of them, and now sitting.

i have to get moving and clean out the garage.  that is where i put son's stuff when i brought half of his junk home last weekend.
this week/thursday/ i have to move him completely home from college.
and all that junk has to find a home.....


catch ya later


----------



## t-and-a

Dagny said:


> Well the buzz is that FOTL would NOT be offered at this new moderately priced resort.....
> 
> ducks and runs for cover



OK, that does it....we won't stay there if that is the case!


----------



## bubba's mom

t-and-a said:


> OK, that does it....we won't stay there if that is the case!



nope....us either.  i'll pay more to have that FOTL privledge.

mac....all your son's stuff....does the word "trashcan" come to mind.....


----------



## macraven

i have spent over 3 hours filling the trash can.


and still there's junk left over.


he is a clothes horse


----------



## loribell

Hey guys we won! We are going to the state tournament next week. DS is very excited. 

Hope you are all having a most fabulous weekend!


----------



## macraven

congrats lori !!!


sending you mummy dust for more sucess.......


----------



## macraven

dagny has been home for over 24 hours now.

where's her pics and report............ 







i'm still waiting.


----------



## keishashadow

spidey was pretty good, did pre-buy the tix; didn't need to though.

applebees hit the spot too, course anytime i don't have to cook is a-okay in my book.


mac - if you need help kicking son butt, i've still got a move or two left in me


----------



## macraven

thanks keisha, i knew i could count on you...!





did you like S - 3 beter than the first one?


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> dagny has been home for over 24 hours now.
> 
> where's her pics and report............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm still waiting.





damo's too......


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> damo's too......




I don't do trip reports.  It's the same thing every time for us.  I'll just post pictures in the various threads.


----------



## bubba's mom

okay...if not a "report", how about a "summary"


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> okay...if not a "report", how about a "summary"



We went on Wednesday and had lots of fun until Sunday when we had to come home.  

Oh and we went on lots of rides and ate lots of good food.


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> We went on Wednesday and had lots of fun until Sunday when we had to come home.
> 
> Oh and we went on lots of rides and ate lots of good food.




That sounds great....can I borrow it for MY trip report???


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> I don't do trip reports.   .


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


>



HEY!!  Neither do you!  


However, since you now have a fancy smnancy new camera, i DO expect one.....and i DO expect lots of pix!!!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> HEY!!  Neither do you!






shhhh, no one here really remembers that........

  

i always have good intentions so i will do one after my fall trip.

i will even list the number of calories in what i chow down.......unless i have hit my weight goal by then.

it's gonna be hard to beat the Queen of the TR's here, namely bubba's mom
and lindalinda was up there right along with you on reports......


if tlinus would get the next installlment in, i would do a shout out for her too


----------



## yankeepenny

Good morning all!
 
Hope you are have  a good weekend. 
weather is expected to only be in high 50's in the upper  northeast. maybe 75 on tuesday.  
of course it will be nice when work returns. 
*anyone ready for some SHREK??????*


----------



## macraven

morning homie penny....

just about on my way out.
going to church, i have you all covered for the week   


yea, i'm ready for shrek but first i HAVE to see my homie spidey........

i saw on Extra that kirsten dunst does not want to do a spiderman 4 movie with toby.
 

 i   toby!
i'll take her place.



later gaters......


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> That sounds great....can I borrow it for MY trip report???



Feel free to add pictures.


The Van Helsing carriage is gone, though, from in front of Horror Makeup.  I wonder why?


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> The Van Helsing carriage is gone, though, from in front of Horror Makeup.  I wonder why?



you got a pic of that???


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> i saw on Extra that kirsten dunst does not want to do a spiderman 4 movie with toby.
> 
> 
> i   toby!
> i'll take her place.
> 
> 
> 
> later gaters......



i thought *TOBY* did not want to do another Spiderman....i didn't know _she_ didn't either?


----------



## bubba's mom

yankeepenny said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Hope you are have  a good weekend.
> weather is expected to only be in high 50's in the upper  northeast. maybe 75 on tuesday.
> of course it will be nice when work returns.
> *anyone ready for some SHREK??????*



we're 60s today, 70 monday and 80's the rest of the week!    bring on the heat!!!!

I am hoping Shrek will still be in theaters the first week of July, as we'll be at DFIL's house that week (in Fla) and will take DS to matinee then.  Spidey....well, we'll prolly rent the dvd....we're not big movie go-er's here.....


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Boo I say.

<-------Saw Spider-Man 3 yesterday. Had some likes & dislikes.

<---------Less than 20 days until my trip to Denver. Woot.


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> i thought *TOBY* did not want to do another Spiderman....i didn't know _she_ didn't either?



That is what I thought as well. Maybe they meant to say that she didn't want to do another one WITHOUT Toby.


----------



## keishashadow

good luck loribell 

mixed reviews on spidey (my fav was #1); i thought it was so-so (good special effects).  DH & DS gave it a big thumbs up. We had butt heads in the theater making distracting noise - fake coughing...management finally gave them the boot half way thru.  Unfortunately, my heart wasn't in it @ that point.

talk about a cliff note version .  I did one trip report and printed it out, found it the other day...nice to remember.  I shall make a resolution next trip.

barb - i think shrek will have staying power    If i didn't go to the movies, i'd never get outta the house.  Shrek, POC III (with keith richards cameo ; summer rocks!)


----------



## bubba's mom

Got the garage cleaned out today!    FINALLY!!!!  now, just have to get some stuff outta there and the attic for yard sale in a few weeks!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> Got the garage cleaned out today!    FINALLY!!!!  now, just have to get some stuff outta there and the attic for yard sale in a few weeks!








show off !!!.........  jk

don't you feel so good when you are productive and do those jobs we all hate to do...


you showed me up B's mom.
i was going brag that i finally got off my butt and did some of son's room.
when i came back home 1.5 weeks ago, i put all his boxes and stuff in the garage.  well, since i have to leave again this thursday, i had to empty all those boxes and put things away since i have to reuse those same boxes to pack up the rest of his stuff in his dorm room.


but, you bet me.
your garage is cleaned.....my boxes are out of miine but i still can't get my car into it... 








do you hire out?


----------



## roseprincess

Hi, newbie here. DIS friend of Mac.
Just joining in.
My kids love anything on Nickelodeon channel. Sponge Bob, Fairly Odd Parents, Ned Declassified, Drake and Josh. Would watch the Amanda Show reruns when it was on Nick. They play Nick games on the Nick website, etc.

Unfortunately, my family and I have never been to US, but we did do 2 hrs. at IOA during my DD's Make-A-Wish trip. Mostly spending time at the Suess Landing rides and area. Hopefully make it back to US/IOA and the mouse someday.


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> Boo I say.
> 
> <-------Saw Spider-Man 3 yesterday. Had some likes & dislikes.
> 
> <---------Less than 20 days until my trip to Denver. Woot.








It's about time you came back to visit dark marauder!!

we have missed you a lot !




i saw on extra that toby said he would do a spidey 4 now but kirsten is beiing a whiney you know what and says she won't.

like i said, i'll take her place



hope you have fun in denver.  i guess you have been tracking there weather and see the mountain area got snow again friday.

you know you wil lhave fun there.


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Hi, newbie here. DIS friend of Mac.
> Just joining in.
> My kids love anything on Nickelodeon channel. Sponge Bob, Fairly Odd Parents, Ned Declassified, Drake and Josh. Would watch the Amanda Show reruns when it was on Nick. They play Nick games on the Nick website, etc.
> 
> Unfortunately, my family and I have never been to US, but we did do 2 hrs. at IOA during my DD's Make-A-Wish trip. Mostly spending time at the Suess Landing rides and area. Hopefully make it back to US/IOA and the mouse someday.





   
homie rose princess




glad you stopped in.

i love sponge bob, he lives under a pineapple under the sea you know....or something like that.

i think he is adorable.

we have another UO virgin that posts here.  yankeepenny.  we are teaching her the tricks of the trade...........


----------



## roseprincess

Thanks for welcoming me Mac  

Yeah, Sponge Bob is cute, but he whines too much on the show, which seems to teach my kids to whine too   Oh well, what can I do. My kids are Nickelodeon nuts, more than Disney channel nuts  

Ok, gotta go as dinner is ready.


----------



## macraven

my kids whine and they don't even watch sponge bob..........


they were into ren and stimpy more.

i have the complete card collection of them!
almost sold the set on ebay.......


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> show off !!!.........  jk
> 
> don't you feel so good when you are productive and do those jobs we all hate to do...



 oh believe me.....i haven't _begun_ to show off......(I won't mention all what i've been doing lately..... )



> do you hire out?



absolutely!    i charge one vacation trip home to the motherland! 



btw...welcome mac's friend roseprincess....glad to have you here to chat with....er, i mean, to corrupt.....


----------



## bubba's mom

oh, forgot to mention....goin' to bed.... ...nite nite....cya in the mornin'


----------



## macraven

sweet sleep bubba's mom




guess i will surf the boards and do my thing.............


----------



## tikkipoo

Morning all!  
Got back on Saturday. Had a wonderful time.  Parks were pretty empty until the end of the week.  Lots of school kids on Thursday. Time to go back to work now.  Wonder how long it will take to get my head back into it?   I will write a trip report soon.  I'm not a great writer, so don't expect much!  Have a great day.  I'll check back in if I have time later today.

My sig looks so bare without a ticker.....might have to fix that very soon!


----------



## macraven

tikkipoo said:


> Morning all!
> Got back on Saturday. Had a wonderful time.  Parks were pretty empty until the end of the week.  Lots of school kids on Thursday. Time to go back to work now.  Wonder how long it will take to get my head back into it?   I will write a trip report soon.  I'm not a great writer, so don't expect much!  Have a great day.  I'll check back in if I have time later today.
> 
> My sig looks so bare without a ticker.....might have to fix that very soon!




WELCOME BACK
you were missed.

don't do a tr like damo did...............which was done all in one sentence  

you came back home on saturday and off to work today?  wow !
i always need days before i can function again after returning from a vacation.


i'm excited to hear about your trip.
sounds like thursday was kiddie day......


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Good Morning!

Welcome back tikkipoo! Glad you had a great trip. looking forward to hearing about it. Did you stay on-site? Sorry, cant remember. Thats twice now that someone has reported a packed park. I guess its the season for kids. We leave in 11 days  I hope we dont encounter too many crowds.


----------



## yankeepenny

God morning all  

saw that clemons is back with the yanks. ( yes, i live in New england and do not root for the red sox. never have. never will. )  should prove interesting.
*no flaming allowed-this is a free thread*
116 days now......i think.....will it ever get to  single digits????


----------



## loribell

Morning All! 

Welcome back Tikkipoo! Glad you had a good trip.

It started pouring down rain here about 2 this morning and it did it all night! It is still raining a little. Not much sleep happened in this house from all the thunder & lightning. Kids are exhausted so I said they could sleep in for an extra hour and go to school late. They are down to 10 days!

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> Got the garage cleaned out today!  FINALLY!!!! now, just have to get some stuff outta there and the attic for yard sale in a few weeks!


 
Since you're on a roll....want to clean my cats' litter box  ?

it's very scary, multiple cat household

Since DH took my car to get the nail in the tire removed after work, i feel as thou i should reciprocate...afraid it might be one of those jobs if you do it once, it's yours for life. 

hello to rosie what's wrong with whining? good for the soul lol.


----------



## macraven

i like cats...

i'll do the cat box duty




off to curves and torture for 50 minutes.

started to think september will be here before i know it and i have to fit into my "florida" clothes.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

tikkipoo:  Welcome back!!!  Hope you guys had a great trip.  

rose  glad you've joined us!  As you can see by my post count, I'm pretty new around here too.  

mac:  Good luck on your weight loss goal.  I started a weight loss program at the beginning of this year and have dropped around 25 pounds!   I bet you'll be nice and thin for your Sept. trip!!

Time to go pick up my DS from school - 
Melissa


----------



## roseprincess

Thank you all for welcoming me  
Hope to know everyone here  

Was out this morning running errands. 
On Wed, my kids have a a half day of school. On Thurs, I am helping chaperone my DS's field trip to the Art Institute of Chicago.


----------



## Dagny

Here are pics of the new rooms at RPR....

sorry for my delay in posting them.  I had an absolutely horrible weekend 

Double Room







King Room


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Thanks for posting them Dagny!
I'm not sure how I feel about that new room look. I guess that means it doesnt appeal to me too much. I think the colors dont work as well as the old tones. It used to look richer and now, not so much. I really did like this better.


----------



## bubba's mom

thanks Dagny..... i am in agreeance w/ Fan on that one!


----------



## damo

Ya, I don't really like them either.  Looks kind of motel 6 ish.  I wonder if the same person is decorating all the hotels and I wonder if they are related to the owner?


----------



## macraven

i liked the orange pillows.......


don't care for the shade of green on the walls or carpet.


----------



## macraven

dagny, thanks for showing us the pics.


i think i will stay at hrh.



rose, glad to see you here.
nashville trio.......hey homie, how's it going...


----------



## keishashadow

looks more tropical (caribbean) than balinese (sp) to me. 

whatever, it's onsite ; and it was the cheapest 

cannot wait to try it out 

hi nashvillemom - 25 pds is quite an accomplishment, you go girl!


----------



## bubba's mom

ya know what I think is "not doing it for the 'new' rooms"???  the woodwork in the wall and the headboards are still the dark wood...the bedspreads are too light for that dark wood....if they replace the dark wood w/ lighter wood, I think it would "work" better!


anyhows....i gots a little more yardwork dun tonite    slowly gettin' there.....




(I'm not doin' too bad considerin' i didn't do ONE IOTA of yardwork last year!  )


----------



## damo

keishashadow said:


> looks more tropical (caribbean) than balinese (sp) to me.
> 
> whatever, it's onsite ; and it was the cheapest
> 
> cannot wait to try it out
> 
> hi nashvillemom - 25 pds is quite an accomplishment, you go girl!



It looks very Florida-ish.  I don't think that's the look they should be going for.  However, they may look better in person.  I think the carpet from the Hard Rock would have looked better there and this carpet would have looked better in the Hard Rock.  It is kind of funky.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

I agree, its lost its intended theme. Does look motel 6ish for sure. I think the patterns and colors are all mish moshed. There isn't any real scheme it all follows. Maybe it does look better in person. The dark wood for sure just doesn't look right with those light floral colors.

I remember when RPR first opened and many reported the rooms being too dark. I guess this is their answer to lightening things up. Its just kinda half assed. The king room is really bad to me. Chenille pillows on a drab dark couch with a floral bedspread doesn't work. OK I'm getting too critical w/o having actually seen it. Its just the more I look at the pictures the more I dislike it. They really should have us all to help them with these decisions!


----------



## macraven

if you think the refurbished rph looks bad, you should see how i did my house  

i just don't have the knack for decorating.....and it shows...


----------



## macraven

hey homie, nashville cats.......like keisha said, mucho congrats on the weight lose.  25 lbs is ....wow.....


my weight lose is slow.............i wish i could just wake up thin and then hold it there...


----------



## loribell

loribell said:


> Not much sleep happened in this house from all the thunder & lightning. Kids are exhausted so I said they could sleep in for an extra hour and go to school late. They are down to 10 days!



Yep, I'm quoting myself here. DS must have been dreaming this morning. Thye have 14 days left now, not 9! Wishful thinking on his part and I wasn't paying any attention. 

Just returned from skate night and now it is time to hit the hay! Night all!


----------



## wwessing

macraven said:


> if you think the refurbished rph looks bad, you should see how i did my house


----------



## wwessing

Just wanted to share with you all - but don't tell on me!

My dh is in the other room listening to the new music I downloaded on my dd10's IPod - and he is totally singing LOUD and OUT OF TUNE.     

It's like this horrible American Idol tryout gone wrong   

I think he might be doing it on purpose to see if I will go in there and say anything - or maybe he's trying to make me laugh.  If that's the case, he's VERY successful!


----------



## macraven

just tell him practice makes perfect !



i have always loved your flying pig


----------



## wwessing

macraven said:


> just tell him practice makes perfect !
> 
> 
> 
> i have always loved your flying pig



My dh is the sweetest man alive    but he sure can't sing!    Bless his heart for trying though. . . right 

The flying pig has a very funny story behind it, but kinda long and from my much younger days (remember y'all, I'm a *VERY* young gramma).  

P.S.  DH just brought me the IPod - think he heard what I typed?


----------



## Tinkerbell424

Hi.
I am going to US/IOA next week and am considering riding some new ride's I never rode before and was wondering if on the Jurassic Park ride do they have any seatbelt's or restraints?

Thanks so much in advanced!


----------



## damo

Tinkerbell424 said:


> Hi.
> I am going to US/IOA next week and am considering riding some new ride's I never rode before and was wondering if on the Jurassic Park ride do they have any seatbelt's or restraints?
> 
> Thanks so much in advanced!



There is a huge lapbar.  You won't be flying out of it!!!


----------



## keishashadow

whatever happened to the restraint/lapbar they were testing out on Ripsaw Falls the beginning of the year?   I'm such a wuss, it scares me to get such airtime...ala wwessing's flying pig one of the few rides it happens to me.  Stinks, 'cause i luv the themeing


----------



## damo

keishashadow said:


> whatever happened to the restraint/lapbar they were testing out on Ripsaw Falls the beginning of the year?   I'm such a wuss, it scares me to get such airtime...ala wwessing's flying pig one of the few rides it happens to me.  Stinks, 'cause i luv the themeing



Aren't they in the process of slowly refitting the boats with restraints this month?  I think I read that on screamscape.


----------



## keishashadow

damo said:


> Aren't they in the process of slowly refitting the boats with restraints this month? I think I read that on screamscape.


 
will have to check it out again


----------



## Fan2CSkr

keishashadow said:


> whatever happened to the restraint/lapbar they were testing out on Ripsaw Falls the beginning of the year?   I'm such a wuss, it scares me to get such airtime...ala wwessing's flying pig one of the few rides it happens to me.  Stinks, 'cause i luv the themeing



Thats the same reason I wont do Dudley anymore. I know that I wont fly out but I hate the unsecure feeling like I can. I would love it if they put a lap bar in! When the kids were little it used to freak me out that they wanted to go on it.


----------



## bubba's mom

Wasn't it only last spring (early) that they took out one of the big "humps"??  I thought THAT had a lot to do w/ airtime??  (or am i being blonde again?)  I didn't feel like we got "good airtime" when we went on DDRS?    Then again, between the backpack and me squished into a seat, i wasn't going anywhere


----------



## macraven

tinkerbell424


come and stay longer next time.
everyone is welcome here.





psst:  on the JR, duck when going down the big drop/hill.  the people behind you will get wet then.  and don't say i gave you the heads up, it's agains the rules to duck down.........i'm a rebel, i broke that rule.


----------



## loribell

Fan2CSkr said:


> Thats the same reason I wont do Dudley anymore. I know that I wont fly out but I hate the unsecure feeling like I can. I would love it if they put a lap bar in! When the kids were little it used to freak me out that they wanted to go on it.



And the same reason I don't ride it. I did not like that feeling at all and my ds was with me so that made it even worse. Neither of us has ever had the desire to ride it again.

Morning all! It is pouring rain here again today. We have new rivers everywhere. The was rushing water flowing into the high school parking lot this morning. I'm beginning to feel like I live in Washington. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## loribell

I need to post a little rant here. Why in the world can people not listen when you order something at a restaurant to go?????? I dropped the kids off & went to the sonic to get a breakfast burrito & iced tea. They specifically asked if I wanted sweet tea or unsweet. Unsweet of course! They just added sweet tea to the menu & I live in Oklahoma. We don't automatically drink sweet tea here. This ain't Georgia! I was on the phone when they brought my order & drove all the way home (5 miles out of town) before I took a drink. Do you have any idea how awful it is to take a big drink of tea, expecting it to be unsweet when it is sweet!   Where is that puking smilie when I need it! 

Thanks for letting me get that off my chest. Gotta run back in to town to get my tea.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

loribell said:


> I need to post a little rant here. Why in the world can people not listen when you order something at a restaurant to go?????? I dropped the kids off & went to the sonic to get a breakfast burrito & iced tea. They specifically asked if I wanted sweet tea or unsweet. Unsweet of course! They just added sweet tea to the menu & I live in Oklahoma. We don't automatically drink sweet tea here. This ain't Georgia! I was on the phone when they brought my order & drove all the way home (5 miles out of town) before I took a drink. Do you have any idea how awful it is to take a big drink of tea, expecting it to be unsweet when it is sweet!   Where is that puking smilie when I need it!
> 
> Thanks for letting me get that off my chest. Gotta run back in to town to get my tea.



Screwing up to go orders is common place around here! I sympathize. Go steep some lipton tea bags and add ice, better than driving all the way back! Hope you enjoy your burrito! I have never tried Sonic, not even sure we have one around here. More than likely we do.


----------



## Dagny

macraven said:


> hey homie, nashville cats.......like keisha said, mucho congrats on the weight lose.  25 lbs is ....wow.....
> 
> 
> my weight lose is slow.............i wish i could just wake up thin and then hold it there...




Hey didn't realize that we had some others trying to lose some weight.  Just got back from the doctors for my annual physical.  I am down 21 pounds from my "high weight".   I would love to lose another 40, then I would be a skinny minnie, but I would settle for another 20     Now if I could just exercise regularly and eat even a little better, I could probably do it.

And to those who responded to the pics on the new look for RPR, I agree, keep it the way it is!!!  From my understanding, the resort is trying to use lighter colors to make the room look bigger.   With the room only being about 335 square feet (the size of a Disney moderate), the dark colors really make the room look small.  Personally, I love the dark colors.


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> I need to post a little rant here. Why in the world can people not listen when you order something at a restaurant to go?????? I dropped the kids off & went to the sonic to get a breakfast burrito & iced tea. They specifically asked if I wanted sweet tea or unsweet. Unsweet of course! They just added sweet tea to the menu & I live in Oklahoma. We don't automatically drink sweet tea here. This ain't Georgia! I was on the phone when they brought my order & drove all the way home (5 miles out of town) before I took a drink. Do you have any idea how awful it is to take a big drink of tea, expecting it to be unsweet when it is sweet!   *Where is that puking smilie when I need it!
> 
> *Thanks for letting me get that off my chest. Gotta run back in to town to get my tea.








homie, take your pic:


----------



## macraven

Dagny said:


> Hey didn't realize that we had some others trying to lose some weight.  Just got back from the doctors for my annual physical.  I am down 21 pounds from my "high weight".   I would love to lose another 40, then I would be a skinny minnie, but I would settle for another 20     Now if I could just exercise regularly and eat even a little better, I could probably do it.
> .




dagny, the only ones that i know that are trying to lose weight that have posted here are keisha shadow and myself.  wait, someone else mentioned dieting, don't remember who.

i would start a diet thread in the UO forums but would be   if people read and thought, what a bunch of fatties.......
or even worse find out my weight...

i did lose over 35lbs before you saw me on the trip last year.  then i stopped going to curves and dieting a month after i returned from the vacay.

i'm back at curves and counting calories.
but i do not deprive myself from going to the blue resturant for the turtle sundae


wow, we can talk food calories here.  that will help me.


but when the thin girls post, you know who you are, i know they will encourage us.  they are really sweet and nice for thin people.....


----------



## macraven

congrats    
dagny on the weight loss


that is really super !!!



i know how great it feels for you to step on the scales and see the numbers get smaller.




how are you doing it?
counting calories?
SB diet?

????

congrats again and don't give up, keep doing what ever it is you are doing and you will be the skinnie minnie


----------



## Fan2CSkr

> they are really sweet and nice for thin people.....



   

At the moment mac, I'm not one of them! I'm trying too, just not hard enough it seems. I could always double my synthroid.


----------



## damo

Bwahahahahahahaha.

You go girls!!!  I will encourage you all the way.


----------



## macraven

Fan2CSkr said:


> At the moment mac, I'm not one of them! I'm trying too, just not hard enough it seems. I could always double my synthroid.





the doc lowered my synthroid dose...........




oh snap!!


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Bwahahahahahahaha.
> 
> You go girls!!!  I will encourage you all the way.






kind words from one of our skinnie minnies.....


thanx for the support
i need all the help i can get


----------



## Fan2CSkr

macraven said:


> the doc lowered my synthroid dose...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh snap!!



I'm positive that is NOT allowed!  Were you getting hyper?


----------



## loribell

Fan2CSkr - If it were the first time they had done it then I would let it slide, but you know it was the whole principle of it. I was just tired of paying for it and then not being able to drink it. The girl was so brilliant that when I went back & re-ordered it I had to correct her twice that it was UNSWEET. Guess what, she walked up and said SWEET tea, right. UGH! I know better than to not taste it before I leave though! So I guess that's what I get. I shouldn't have been so lazy and just come home from dropping the kids off & made a new picture. 

Hey mac, I think I will pick this one; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That is pretty much how I feel when I get a big swig of sweet tea! 

Hey, I need to get in on this new weightloss club. Maybe if I have someone to share it with I will actually do it. I've never tried Curves before. Do you really like it? I just might have to give it a shot.


----------



## CJN

macraven said:


> homie, take your pic:




Oh, geez, and here I was eating breakfast until these babies popped up!


----------



## Tinkerbell424

Haha I like this board.

Thank you to whoever answered me. 

I have never been on ripsaw falls,jurassic river adventure,and the hulk so I was just curious.

I have alway's been chicken but when I found out my friend went on the hulik and she loved it,I thought why not give it  a try.


BTW my friend and I have same ride preference so yea lol.


THANKS AGAIN=]


----------



## yankeepenny

[*B]Dear fellow threaders who are as vertically challenged as me. I was skinny in college. then again, the food was not so good, everyone drank beer, and you had to walk everywhere. now i am 40 . i will admit it. i am not thin. i will admit it. i am a broom riding witch. i will admit it. could stand to lose more than a few pounds. I will admit it.  B]*

okay , enough shared about me.  

well, except for the fact that I will be calling mcraven come sept on the cell phone as i am screaming on some death coming at me coaster that she put on my touring plans!!!


----------



## yankeepenny

Dear fellow threaders. it is the ugly not skinny one again. 

so....i dont watch dancing but if you tell me who you want to win, let me know, we can call in votes here......


----------



## wwessing

*


yankeepenny said:



			[B]Dear fellow threaders who are as vertically challenged as me. I was skinny in college. then again, the food was not so good, everyone drank beer, and you had to walk everywhere. now i am 40 . i will admit it. i am not thin. i will admit it. i am a broom riding witch. i will admit it. could stand to lose more than a few pounds. I will admit it.  B]

Click to expand...

*


yankeepenny said:


> okay , enough shared about me.
> 
> well, except for the fact that I will be calling mcraven come sept on the cell phone as i am screaming on some death coming at me coaster that she put on my touring plans!!!




   
I'm not vertically challenged, but I am horizontally challenged!!!  I just wanna be able to fit on all the rides!!!!!


----------



## yankeepenny

well, i dont think i had enough coffee today, i probably should have put horizontally challenged. 

chalk it up to the fact that the toe i smashed a week ago yesterday is still killing me, i feel like donald duck in a ski boot and and i really dont feel like cooking fish for dinner.


----------



## wwessing

Hey. . . where's Akdar. . . didn't I read a thread a couple months ago that mentioned he had lost a bunch of weight???  What did he do????

He posts all those way cool arial shots, right?  Maybe I'll pm him my address and he can get a satellite shot of my big, giant butt bent over my newly planted rose hedges this weekend and post it. . . . .    

Wait, this isn't wide screen. . . sorry y'all


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> Fan2CSkr - If it were the first time they had done it then I would let it slide, but you know it was the whole principle of it. I was just tired of paying for it and then not being able to drink it. The girl was so brilliant that when I went back & re-ordered it I had to correct her twice that it was UNSWEET. Guess what, she walked up and said SWEET tea, right. UGH! I know better than to not taste it before I leave though! So I guess that's what I get. I shouldn't have been so lazy and just come home from dropping the kids off & made a new picture.
> 
> Hey mac, I think I will pick this one;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That is pretty much how I feel when I get a big swig of sweet tea!
> 
> Hey, I need to get in on this new weightloss club. Maybe if I have someone to share it with I will actually do it. I've never tried Curves before. Do you really like it? I just might have to give it a shot.





note to self:  always taste the tea before leaving the drive up window...

curves has helped me.  at first i thought it was stupid and not worth it.  then i started losing inches and pounds.  i bow down when i go past any curves place now.



Tinkerbell424 said:


> Haha I like this board.
> 
> Thank you to whoever answered me.
> 
> I have never been on ripsaw falls,jurassic river adventure,and the hulk so I was just curious.
> 
> I have alway's been chicken but when I found out my friend went on the hulik and she loved it,I thought why not give it  a try.
> 
> 
> BTW my friend and I have same ride preference so yea lol.
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN=]



i think we all threw in our 2 cents on your question.  i threw the welcome siggie at you.  hope i didn't bump your nose when i did that.





yankeepenny said:


> [*B]Dear fellow threaders who are as vertically challenged as me. I was skinny in college. then again, the food was not so good, everyone drank beer, and you had to walk everywhere. now i am 40 . i will admit it. i am not thin. i will admit it. i am a broom riding witch. i will admit it. could stand to lose more than a few pounds. I will admit it.  B]*
> 
> okay , enough shared about me.
> 
> well, except for the fact that I will be calling mcraven come sept on the cell phone as i am screaming on some death coming at me coaster that she put on my touring plans!!!




yea, college days were kewl..........but i never drank the beer.  it made me burp

i have to check the list and see when you are going to be on the coasters.
i'll turn my volume up high so i can hear it.
do you use profanity?  jk...





wwessing said:


> Hey. . . where's Akdar. . . didn't I read a thread a couple months ago that mentioned he had lost a bunch of weight???  What did he do????
> 
> He posts all those way cool arial shots, right?  Maybe I'll pm him my address and he can get a satellite shot of my big, giant butt bent over my newly planted rose hedges this weekend and post it. . . . .
> 
> Wait, this isn't wide screen. . . sorry y'all




tell adkar to get his butt over here.
we need a trainer for us 
think adkar is into whips??.....


----------



## bubba's mom

this thread is not for me today......

1-vertically challenged.....that's not me (I actually hate being this tall)

2-go to curves and diet.....that's not me either (work out at home and "portion control" eat)

3-didn't go to college (tech skool instead)

4-not into "whip".....flogging more my style  

  i don't fit into this conversation


----------



## loribell

Yes Bubba's mom we know you don't fit into it but you are supposed to be one of teh skinny ones that encourage the rest of us!


----------



## macraven

how tall is everyone here?

when bubba's mom said she was tall, i thought, gee, she looked short in her picture.


----------



## wwessing

macraven said:


> how tall is everyone here?
> 
> when bubba's mom said she was tall, i thought, gee, she looked short in her picture.




5'9" for me (but do I automatically shrink 1/2 inch by virtue of being a gramma?)


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> how tall is everyone here?
> 
> when bubba's mom said she was tall, i thought, gee, she looked short in her picture.




and _exactly which picture are you referring to_?  if i'm standing w/ Bubba, he's about 54.5" IN shoes.....he's REALLY tall for his age (which is 8).....he is almost to my shoulders!


----------



## damo

I'm short. 5' 3"


----------



## Tinkerbell424

macraven said:


> i think we all threw in our 2 cents on your question.  i threw the welcome siggie at you.  hope i didn't bump your nose when i did that.



Thanks for welcoming me=]And again thank you to eveyrbody who helped me.


----------



## macraven

i'm close to damo's height.
i'm 5'  3.5"  barefooted




if i was taller then when i gain 5 lbs. it wouldn't show as much.......


----------



## macraven

homies, i am going to have to be off the dis for a bit.

i'll be back later.


----------



## yankeepenny

5' 3"  maybe....can you shrink early? i have to have pants hemmed because petite length is too long!

BTW-

Good morning all!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Morning Everyone! 

I am 5'4 and my family towers over me. I never considered 5'4 short until my kids passed me up! 

Lots of running around to do today and it all starts soon.
My son announced THIS MORNING that he has his Spring Concert THIS EVENING! Gotta love them! Of course they have to wear a white dress shirt with black slacks and dress shoes. The last concert was in December, he better pray everything still fits him!

This all makes me realize that school is quickly coming to a close!  I think we have 20 something days left. I bet some of your kids get out even sooner! 

Single Digits till Universal!


----------



## bubba's mom

Fan2CSkr said:


> I bet some of your kids get out even sooner!
> 
> Single Digits till Universal!





mornin' all  

we happen to be done June 8


----------



## keishashadow

aaahhh, single digits - priceless 

stoopid snow days pushed us back to June 11

i'm dually challenged ...whips & chains wouldn't get me to admit my weight (have started new fad 3 day diet...lost 1/2 pd yesterday lol).  Had a history of secondary infertility after having 3 healthy DS (10 misses - some in the 6th month; never lost the weight and probably added  more out of frustration).   

Could have sworn I was 5'5" (helps with the weight charts to be taller)...apparently i'm only 5'4" on a good day.  

I feel tall & svelte  though...does that count?


----------



## NashvilleTrio

I'm afraid I have most of you beat on the height thing...
I'm 6 feet tall!!!!!!!  

Yes, I played basketball in high school - but only because the coach practically begged me to play.  Then I only played for 2 years.  (I was more of a band geek than ball player.)  But it was pretty fun.  

I don't enjoy, however, looking down to talk to most people.  Or having to bend over to hug most people.  I usually feel like the big-tall-green giant-amazon woman!

But that's ok - that's how God made me so I can live with it!!!    
-Melissa


----------



## loribell

I'm 5'7". 

Kids have 12 days left after today is over. They get out of school May 25th. We actually had a snow down here in November this year! That never happens in Oklahoma. We actually seldom use up the snow days we schedule into the year and the kids have Fridays off for the last 4 weeks of school using them up. This year we used 2 before Christmas break & 3 after. Very unusual for Oklahoma. 

We only got a 1/2" of rain last night. That was great compared to the 4" we got over night Sunday night & 3" we got Monday night! I thought we were going to float away! 

Fan2CSkr - gotta love it when the kids spring those things on you at the last minute. Hope all the clothes still fit! 

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

macraven said:


> dagny, the only ones that i know that are trying to lose weight that have posted here are keisha shadow and myself.  wait, someone else mentioned dieting, don't remember who.



That might have been me!  But luckily I'm getting very close to my goal weight, so I won't be a part of the dieting club anymore.  I'll then be a part of the "MAINTAINING" club!!  You know - just maintain the weight that you're at.  No losing, and definitely no gaining!  But that'll still take some work, just not as much!!!


----------



## wwessing

keishashadow said:


> *I feel tall & svelte  though...does that count*?




 I think that's the most important of all!!!!!!

Oh, Hello everyone


----------



## Dagny

macraven said:


> i did lose over 35lbs before you saw me on the trip last year.  then i stopped going to curves and dieting a month after i returned from the vacay.




Well when you saw me, I was closer to my high weight  




macraven said:


> :
> 
> how are you doing it?
> counting calories?
> SB diet?



I am really not doing anything "special".  My hubby lost over 150 pounds in 18 month.  He was severely overweight and he did it the old fashioned way - diet and exercise.   I did, however, give up ranch dressing, mayonaise and beer.  I do still have a beer when we go out, etc., but the days of the casual cocktail are over.  I also was very diligent in working out for the first few months of 2007.  I need to get back into a routine as well.  I just really really hate working out 

Not sure if anyone needs some inspiration, but here is what no sodas, mostly chicken and veggies and walking can do for you.

Here is his "before" shot at his high weight in 2004 (yeah and I wish I still was this skinny, sniff sniff)





Here is a shot that was taken in 2006






Yep, I am proud of him....


----------



## keishashadow

wowzer - doesn't even look like the same guy not that there was anything wrong w/pic #1 either.  

Nice pics @ the Poly ?

whattya mean there's no quick fix?   

actually, today i look more like Shrek


----------



## loribell

Wow Dagny he looks incredible! Unfortunately giving up the pop for me did nothing to help. I used to drink at least a 2 liter bottle of Pepsi a day. Stopped cold turkey over three years ago and changed nothing else in my diet and lost no weight whatsoever. you would think that with getting rid of that many calories a day I would have dropped some. 

Oh well, I will just have to work really hard at it and get it off. I am tired of being this way.


----------



## tlinus

loribell

it got here today!!! Thank you so much! Court says "ooohhhhh" it smells good too!!

we will give it a whirl ! I will let you know!


----------



## bubba's mom

WOW!!!  He looks fabulous!  and he probably _feels _better too!  And knowing he was disiciplined w/ diet and exercise.....amazing....congrats to your DH!!!  he is now in the "maintain" portion of the program    GOOD FOR HIM!!!!!

You wouldn't believe how much weight can be dropped just by "moving" and watchin' what you eat.  Don't get me wrong, I   chocolate....but now i only have 1   I don't drink soda and try not to eat breads/starches unless whole grain....that is a biggie right there.  I know it ain't easy, but i once heard an inspiring saying: "Nuthin' tastes better than skinny"    Amen to that!!!!  

(Okay, off my soapbox now)


----------



## tlinus

Dagny!

  is that the SAME DH?!?!?! He looks great!!! Congrats to him and you and good luck to everyone else trying to lose some excess pounds! 

me? I'm just waiting for the synthroid to kick in!!


----------



## tlinus

as for the height question.....I am 5'7 and DH is 5'9. I don't thinkb2 has grown in the last year   she is in the same size clothes she was in 2 summers in a row!!

OTOH - B1 grew 6 inches since June, has a size 7.5 woman's shoe


----------



## damo

Dagny, he looks about 20 years younger!!!


----------



## loribell

tlinus - You are most welcome. I hope it helps her out.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Haven't been here the last couple of days, so catching up reading the posts. 
Mac, you asked how tall everyone here is? I am 5'2.

Mac- hope all goes well picking up your DS from college tomorrow. Praying for a safe trip for you.

I have been pretty busy lately. My 10yr old twins had a half day of school today, for a half-day institute. Tomorrow, I am chaperoning on my DS's field trip to the Art Institute in downtown Chicago and possibly go to Millenium Park, too. Haven't been to the Art Institute in many yrs. Should be fun.

Happy Teacher Appreciation Week this week to all the teachers and substitute teachers, too! At my kids' school, they make a big deal out of it. 

Talk to you all later.


----------



## bubba's mom

Rosemarie.....this thread moves pretty quickly....it's easy to get lost if you haven't been here a couple days....  

Our school has a luncheon for our teachers.....i wanna know how come all the teachers get "recognized", but NOBODY wished me happy "Hairstylist Appreciation Day"????  (it was 1.5 weeks ago)


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> Rosemarie.....this thread moves pretty quickly....it's easy to get lost if you haven't been here a couple days....
> 
> Our school has a luncheon for our teachers.....i wanna know how come all the teachers get "recognized", but NOBODY wished me happy "Hairstylist Appreciation Day"???? (it was 1.5 weeks ago)


 
i didn't know you were a stylist , i hacked my bangs yesterday it didn't go well.  End of last year went from middle of my back to shoulder length & layers, darker too (not by choice).  Keep telling the new stylist to go heavier on the highlights; she's had 2 chances thus far...just not getting it...not sure what to do to get her on the same page.  I switched after 10 years @ another salon; stylist was an party-animal, starting to become annoying as to constant last minute cancellations due to hangovers.  The salon owner didn't see it as a problem since she was her partner in crime. 

tip your stylist well and often

hats off to teachers, used to coordinate the extravagant PTA hoopla - they seemed to enjoy it; but i honestly thought they'd rather have the money divided up between them ...that idea sunk like a rock with the members though


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> i didn't know you were a stylist , i hacked my bangs yesterday it didn't go well.  End of last year went from middle of my back to shoulder length & layers, darker too (not by choice).  Keep telling the new stylist to go heavier on the highlights; she's had 2 chances thus far...just not getting it...not sure what to do to get her on the same page.  tip your stylist well and often




have you tried showing her a picture?  i get lots of pix off the computer these days.... OR try this w/ hilites: i give my clients a choice of 3 levels of hilites: subtle, medium or screamin' (equaling 30%, 50-60% and 80%+) maybe explaining it to her that way will help...either that, or she's afraid to go too heavy (which, i never understand, cuz it's always easier to "darken" than lighten)  When cutting your own bangs at home, i tell my clients (when they HAVE to do it) to use kiddie scissors.  smaller scissors = smaller mistakes...and always cut them dry.....hair can stretch up to 50% when wet....so, what looks good wet, is gonna be too short.  Always cut dry, but if you have to cut them wet, leave them "too long"...they will usually dry to the perfect length    also, when you mention to "tip well and often"....what do you think pays for my vacations  "home" to the motherland   ...that's right....my tips.

i wouldn't be surprised if rpbert1's wife chimed in her....she's a stylist too....


----------



## yankeepenny

good evening all!

received night at the musuem in the mail thru netflix today. about halfway thru. it is .....okay and funny.

wish lost had not been moved to 10 pm....now i have to tape it -i dont like staying up to watch it. 
has everyone ordered their copy of potter who did not respond the last time?  

let harry live....let harry live.....


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Evening all!

 Concert is over, they were terrific.  Clothes fit but shoes didn't. He still had to wear them!  Maybe next time he will remember sooner than the morning of. 

Dagny, that looks like a different man! Wow! He has to be feeling pretty great and you must feel like you have a new man I'd like a fraction of his will power, please.

Another Idol just bit the dust, It was the right choice for me! I wont say and spoil for those that haven't watched it yet.

Yankeepenny, I bought Night at The museum last week and still haven't watched it. I heard it got many laughs. And, Harry HAS to live, you know that!


----------



## Dagny

OMG.... today has been the worst day of my life!!!!

If everyone can spare a moment or two to pray for my co-worker, Sheri Dugger, I would greatly appreciate it.   I was in her office this afternoon and we were sharing a laugh or two when the phone rang.  It was the Highway Patrol calling to let her know that her 17 year old son, Justin, had just been killed in an accident.  My daughter and Justin were good friends - he was a wonderful kid with such a bright future.  I can honestly say that was the most awful moment of my life.    I can’t explain how horrible it was to see a person that I care about go from being happy to complete devastation, anger and denial.  So if you can spare a prayer for her family, it would be appreciated.



And remember to hug your loved ones and tell them how much they mean to you


----------



## Minniespal

OMG how terrible for your co-worker ~ Saying a prayer for Sheri and her family.


----------



## bubba's mom

i am sorry to hear about your friend's son....that is SO incredibly sad    i will definately keep that family in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## tlinus

Dagny - 

I will keep Sheri and her family in my thoughts and prayers too. How awful a thing for a mother to go through.  

Tracie


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Dagny,

I'm so sorry to hear this. A parents worst nightmare. My thoughts and prayers are with your friend and all that were affected.


----------



## damo

Dagny that is so sad.  We went throught he same thing on Boxing Day with another 17 year old boy that I tutor and is a long time friend of our family.  He was an only child.  It still hurts so bad every day.  

I just can't imagine how the parents cope with this and how they go on.


----------



## yankeepenny

Dear Dagny, my thoughts are with all of you at this time. 
Sorry to hear the news.


----------



## keishashadow

Dagny - so sorry, a parents worst nightmare; breaks my heart to hear .

------------------

barb - screamin' hair...i like it I made the mistake of taking a picture to old salon once, the girls thought it a hoot - evidently, they kept track of how many times a day a client brought in a pic must've been an inside joke? Before I had 3 or 4 colors (even red) in my hair before; now i'm down to 1 and just not feeling it. I was given the 'if we go too light it'll be hard to fix' excuse as well as the 'your hair will lighten up on it's own in the summer...due to swimming, sunbathing'. I'm just going to tell her (owner) what I want in June, if she again does her thing; i'll have to find another stylist.

Here's a pic of large me and my oldest baby @ his wedding last Dec.; she had worked on my hair the 1st time.  Now, it's mostly the color of my roots.


----------



## tlinus

*Trip Report - FYI

Posted day 3 yesterday and days 4 & 5 today *


----------



## phamton

tlinus said:


> *Trip Report - FYI
> 
> Posted day 3 yesterday and days 4 & 5 today *



YeeHaw!


----------



## loribell

Oh Dagny how terrible. I will say a prayer for Sherri and her family. I have to say though, why did they call her? That is not something that should be done over the phone. They should have sent someone to tell her.


----------



## loribell

Well we are home from baseball. We had the game completely under control and talking about our next game all the way through the bottom of the fifth inning, we play 7. Our pitcher had an off inning and they tied the game. This pitcher does not have innings like that! So of course the next two innings were nail biters. We scored one in the top of the seventh & held them to win the game. Very nerve racking! Our pitcher told the kids he wanted to make it entertaining for everyone! 

One down, two more to go! Wish us luck please.


----------



## tlinus

loribell said:


> Well we are home from baseball. We had the game completely under control and talking about our next game all the way through the bottom of the fifth inning, we play 7. Our pitcher had an off inning and they tied the game. This pitcher does not have innings like that! So of course the next two innings were nail biters. We scored one in the top of the seventh & held them to win the game. Very nerve racking! Our pitcher told the kids he wanted to make it entertaining for everyone!
> 
> One down, two more to go! Wish us luck please.



Luck luck luck
everything crossed....even my eyes 

get on over to the trip report you guys were all yelling about !!!!!


----------



## loribell

tlinus said:


> Luck luck luck
> everything crossed....even my eyes
> 
> get on over to the trip report you guys were all yelling about !!!!!



I have already been there, done that! Just didn't reply yet. Trying to catch up on all my emails. You have taken some absolutely amazing pictures!


----------



## marciemi

Hi Guys!  I'm still a Universal Newbie here, but I read this thread every day to follow along and keep learning stuff (okay, I'm a lurker, not a responder).  I really enjoy it and you guys seem like really nice people.  I've been emailing Lori (loribell) and she suggested I ask some of my questions here so here goes!

As I mentioned earlier in the thread, we got tickets for Blue Man Group on Saturday afternoon (August 4) for the 3pm show.  They're a surprise birthday present for my middle son so he and my husband are going (front row!).  However, that day is one of our break days so we plan to sleep in and then all go over together early afternoon.  Then while they're at the show, my other sons (then 12 and 15) and I will go explore Universal a bit, try to get our bearings, check out the RPR (where we'll be checking in the following day) and pick up our tickets from the kiosks so we're all ready to go early the next morning.  We'll follow that with dinner at Margaritaville for all of us since the kids especially are Jimmy Buffet fans.

My question is, if we go into the park on a Saturday afternoon (around 2:30-4:30) without Express Passes (just to get a feel for the atmosphere, etc. and find our way around), what rides (if any!) do you think we'd be able to get on without a wait?  I don't want to stand in line since we'll have the FOTL for the next couple days, but figure there have to be some walk ons (kind of like CoP or TTA at Disney).  Things that would be fun and get us in the mood but not leave me with cranky kids from standing in the heat for too long!  Any suggestions?  Any other things to do (either at RPR or Citywalk, etc.).  We only have a couple hours and do want to get into both parks and to RPR so I know we won't accomplish much.  Thanks for any suggestions!

Lori - congrats on your game!  We had a nail-biting soccer game on Wednesday night (no, nowhere near the state level or anything but still stressful!).  We were playing the number one team in the region, which was undefeated all last year and so far this year.  Got a 1-0 lead early in the game and the kids did their best to hold on.  Unfortunately, they managed to score with just a few minutes left, but the boys held the rest of the game to at least get a tie which was impressive for them so they were happy but disappointed  at the same time because they were really hoping to have SOMEONE (hey, might as well be them!) beat this team!  

We were sitting next to parents from the other team (who were very friendly).  Early in the game, my son ALMOST got a goal that the goalie managed to do a really good save on.  (My son plays defense and NEVER gets goals!).  When the couple next to us cheered the save, I said, "Hey, that was MY son they blocked!" and the dad said "Well, that was MY son who blocked it!"   

Anyways - thanks for the help everyone!  tlinus - I will try to get over to your trip report (have to figure out where they are first!) and read it because it sounds good!


----------



## keishashadow

It's Friday 

always gotta watch what you say in the stands; never know who the person next to you is rooting for


----------



## wwessing

I REALLY don't want to go to the office today. . . . . so thought I'd drop by and say GOOD MORNING  to everyone before I gather up and get in the car.  I have to travel today and. . . (prepare for whining) _I don't wanna!!!_  Guess I'll justify a decaf venti nonfat nowhip iced mocha today.  Why bother, you wonder  cuz they are awesome good without ALL the guilt (that and I can't have caffeine).

Have a great day, y'all!


----------



## bubba's mom

have a good day...Friday fer all you folks..... (after karate w/ DS Sat. morning....they're having a "Mother's Day" karate where you 'bring your Mom to karate to work out w/ you' day) i have to go to work for a couple of hours.....

i have to go to AAA and pay my Park n Fly today   and another payment toward the cruise   &   and buy tickets for Hersheypark for Mother's day   .....

Then, off to work and it's gonna be an early nite for me...be home early!


----------



## roseprincess

Dagny-How tragic   So sorry to hear about your co-worker's son   
Sending prayers to your co-worker and her family  


Loribell- congrats on the baseball game yest   


Bubba's mom- I see you are going to Hershey Park for Mother's Day. You must live about a couple of hours away from Hershey.
I, DH, DD,and DS are going to Hershey Park on vacation a month from now. Never been there, but always wanted to go. We will be driving in. We are so looking forward to the trip, maybe not all the driving from the Chicago area, but just being there! 


Field trip to the Art Institute went well yest. Lots and lots of walking, from the museum itself and going to Millenium Park. I was pretty tired when I got back. Had a take a fast nap before the kids came home from school. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## bubba's mom

DH says we live about an hour east of Hersheypark...but he used to play ice hockey there weekly and knows a lot of "back roads" and "shortcuts", so it's a day trip for us.  We were there for DH's company picnic when DS was about 2 or 3 yo....been awhile for him.  We went a couple of Christmases ago for CandyCane Lane, but DS never been in the summer....at least when he was tall enuf to do the BIG coasters    He thinks he's surprising ole Mom w/ this trip, but I gave DH the idea, who gave it to DS.  Now, he called his Mommom and invited her (my Mom is coming too) and he's "not tellin'" where we're goin!    (he thinks he's being slick!)...but, i will play along and let him have his fun.  The month of May is "early season", so we got some good prices on tickets....at the gate AND thru AAA!

ETA: I forgot to mention, Hersheypark is opening a "boardwalk/water park" something or other this year.....bring yer suits cuz I think it's included in admission price.....will take pix and find out more fer ya roseprincess!

I'm off.....good day everyone!


----------



## roseprincess

bubba's mom said:


> DH says we live about an hour east of Hersheypark...but he used to play ice hockey there weekly and knows a lot of "back roads" and "shortcuts", so it's a day trip for us.  We were there for DH's company picnic when DS was about 2 or 3 yo....been awhile for him.  We went a couple of Christmases ago for CandyCane Lane, but DS never been in the summer....at least when he was tall enuf to do the BIG coasters    He thinks he's surprising ole Mom w/ this trip, but I gave DH the idea, who gave it to DS.  Now, he called his Mommom and invited her (my Mom is coming too) and he's "not tellin'" where we're goin!    (he thinks he's being slick!)...but, i will play along and let him have his fun.  The month of May is "early season", so we got some good prices on tickets....at the gate AND thru AAA!
> 
> ETA: I forgot to mention, Hersheypark is opening a "boardwalk/water park" something or other this year.....bring yer suits cuz I think it's included in admission price.....will take pix and find out more fer ya roseprincess!
> 
> I'm off.....good day everyone!


Have fun on Sunday!  
I know about the new Boardwalk/waterpark area. I did some researching
on the Hershey Park website for awhile now. I did call Hershey Park about a couple of months ago and asked if the Boardwalk area is included in the admission price, and the customer service person said it is. I have checked out the Boardwalk webcam on the website. All the other Boardwalk stuff they show are just drawings. So I am looking forward to any recent pics of hte Boardwalk, if you do take any  

I should probably look into the Hershey tickets. With AAA, can you get AAA discount rate if you buy your tickets at the park itself, or do you have to go to the AAA store to get the discount AAA rate for tix? I know on the Hershey Park website, they have the 2-day and 3-day flex tix. We may go for th 2-day flex and buy at the park. Just wondering how to get the AA rate?I am a AAA member.


----------



## patster734

marciemi - I'm not sure if Universal has anything that would be considered a walk-on during Summer.  You might be able to squeeze into one of the shows without a long wait like Beetlejuice Graveyard Review or the Universal Horror Makeup Show.  Shrek 4-D probably will have both theaters running too, so it's wait might not be too long.  Although Revenge of the Mummy will probably have a long wait, the queue is decorated with Mummy themed stuff so that could make 'passing the time' easier.


----------



## yankeepenny

Hey gang its me. The one with the smashed toe.
Turns out I have to have a  bone scan, the toe is still in severe pain and it has been nearly two weeks. They said the scan would show a break if there is one, as xrays dont see it all 

*are ecv's easy to  rent at universal*?   we are around the 118 day mark . i am in a new walking shoe(yeah, it is ugly, but way easier than the storm trooper air cast) but who knows when i can wear shoes. i tried a croc on the other day, walked across my kitchen floor, and then was in agony for 3 hours.....
i know, i know...suck it up....
i just never really appreciated toes before. 
I am just concerned that this will be a loooooong  time before i am dancing again[ever see an elephant dance]
and want to cover the bases.
thanks for any input.....


----------



## Fan2CSkr

penny I smashed my middle toe December 1st and broke it badly. I damaged the nail bed too. I know exactly how bad a toe can feel. I just last week lost the nail! So its 5 months later and it doesn't hurt anymore. What are they thinking the scan will show and what would/could they do if a break does show? I remember that pain like it was yesterday. I'm sorry you are dealing with this. 

Get yourself some roomy open shoes. Naturalizers and Merrells come to mind. I hope you start feeling better soon.


I'm itching to get back to Hershey Park. I think we may plan something for August. Its been a while! What a great park though and who can resist the chocolate? The new Boardwalk/waterpark area sounds cool, I have to check that out! Sounds like a great way to celebrate Mothers Day to me. Have Fun.


----------



## bubba's mom

What is it with the peeps on this board/thread gettin' hurt?    Penny's toe, Tracie's neck, Fan's toe too....jeez....i'd better watch out!  I will try to get pics of the Boardwalk at HP.... According to the HP website, we are going in 'Early Season' (May 5-25th)...so, the tickets are more discounted.  At the gate an adult is $43.95 and at AAA it is $39.99.  (Now, we have something going on from May 4-June 29 called "AAA Special Days" and these adult tix are valid during that time frame, but not on Saturdays.  Adult price is $35.95.  AAA price for kids 3 to 8 is $25.95, but HP gate price is $24.95 (same for 55-69 year olds = Mom).  A little confusing, but i just went to my AAA site and looked up "attraction tickets" and compared to HP website.  Worked out AAA was cheaper for me and DH and cheaper at the park for DS and DM.    yeah well....

well, i'm off to putter.....check in tomorrow!!! 

nite nite


----------



## tarheelmjfan

I'm never going to get caught up.     At least not tonight.   I have gone back several pages.    To reply to the things I've read:

I'm 5'1"!   My hubby's 6'1".    Yes, he's a whole foot taller.    My 15 yr old son's 5'9", or maybe 5'10" by now.    He towers over me too.     Worse than that, they're both skinny as a rail.    I'm um... not.     I definitely need to join the weight loss gang.    Losing weight for me is extremely difficult.    It used to not be a problem.   I was athletic & always active.    Now, I have this dumb arthritis, a deteriorating spine, & nerve damage sustained prior to my back surgery.     The arthritis around my knees causes the ligiments to tear, when my legs get fatigued.     I sometimes sound like rice krispie cereal.   snap, crackle, pop!!!    The ligiment damage is irreversible & I try to avoid it at all cost.    That's one reason we are such laidback tourists.     I also need knee replacement surgery.     Enough with the reasons (excuses) why I can't lose wait.      I have to find a way somehow.     A support group would be a good start. 

My son's last day of school is the 23rd.   Yeah summer!!!  

Dagny,
The story about your friend broke my heart.      I pray the lord will give her the ability to cope with this tragedy.    I can't imagine how devastated she must be.   I'm glad you were there with her, when they delivered the news.    I can't imagine hearing that over the phone.

yankeepenny,
I had a toe broken, when I was a referee for high school basketball.      One of the boys decided he'd rather run on my feet than his.       Get it treated properly.    I toughed it out.   Now the top of my toe has a big knot, curls under & touches the bottom.    Yea, it's attractive.     Arthritis has set up in it too. 

bubbasmom,
We want a review with pics for Hershey Park please.  

Goodnight all!   I'll try to do some more catching up tomorrow.


----------



## phamton

ECVs are usually available if you rent them at park opening.


----------



## Scrappy Annie

*WOW *

  *There are Such Good Vibes on this Thread*   

I Come to Escape RL






     

* Good Mornin' ALL!!  *​


----------



## wwessing

Good Morning everyone!!

DH gone to work - DD's still sleeping = quiet peacefulness what a wonderful start to such a beautiful day 

My daughter is going to let me babysit for the FIRST TIME today.  Baby Alex is coming over around 4:00ish and gets to stay all night.  Been a while since I had to get up in the middle and feed a baby - 7 plus years to be exact.  I'm wondering how long I'll last until I'm ready for him to go back to his mother.  I'll let you all know tomorrow. . . on Mom's Day.  They will probably be here at 5:00am to pick him up!!!

On the weight loss front - this babysitting could be many blessings . . . . I asked DD to bring baby's stroller so I can take him for a walk.  Give's me incentive to get moving and stop sitting in front of the blasted comp.

Yyyyuuuuummmmm - i smell my wonderul coffee!  Have a happy day all!


----------



## keishashadow

can you feel it 

yankeepenny - did you check out the crocs that are more sandal-like?  I've got a pair of old Niles; i do tend to trip a bit in them though lol.  Do you do Tevas?  (i could never get used to them either).  Do you know there are companies in Orlando who will deliver an ECV to your hotel?  Check out the disability forum.  Hope you feel better before your trip.

Fan2CSkr - my DH smashed his big thumb's nail bed last summer; had to go to ER for stiches/infection - yuck.  His nail feel off; thought it would grow back okay - seems to have a permanent divit in it - weird.

barb - how cool to go to Hershey for m's day!  I threw out a hint for Kennywood; but DH is working...nutz.  Hope the weather is great.


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> Fan2CSkr - my DH smashed his big thumb's nail bed last summer; had to go to ER for stiches/infection - yuck.  His nail feel off; thought it would grow back okay - seems to have a permanent divit in it - weird.
> 
> barb - how cool to go to Hershey for m's day!  I threw out a hint for Kennywood; but DH is working...nutz.  Hope the weather is great.



Fan--your DH has a permanent "divit" in his fingernail because when he *ahen* smashed it, he probably hit the cuticle.  Just under the cuticle is the the "matrix" or "root" of the nail (from where it grows).  I'm sure he damaged that, so that will forever damage his nail.  sorry to say.....

janet--i thought the weather was gonna be great for HP...but it keeps gettin' cooler ....everytime i watch the weather, the temp. is dropping (still staying dry and sunny tho!)....went from low 70's to 70 to high 60's......    i want the 70's...i don't want to be too chilly!  but, i will definately report back on it  

well, have to get ready for DS to kick my butt in "Mother's Day Karate" today...class should be fun w/ him.....then, off to work for a few hours and then out to dinner (my Mom's day dinner) off to Lowe's to shop and home tonite!  Guess i'll catch everyone then!

Happy Day!


----------



## loribell

Morning all!!!! 

Well drove an hour to bball game yesterday, stopped by my mothers house for a few minutes, left her house (5 minutes from the ball field) with sunny skys and as I was walking up to the gate they delayed all the ball games. Within the next 5 minutes we were in yet another torrential downpour with heavy winds. Couldn't even see to drive! It poured for about 20 minutes and then they called all the games until at least Tuesday! They have to find a dry field somewhere; i'm just not sure there is one anywhere in the state!

By the way guys, marciemi asked a couple of park questions a page back that I can't really help with. Could some of you that have been more recently than me please check out her questions? 

Everyone have a terrific Saturday!!!!!


----------



## macraven

Dagny said:


> OMG.... today has been the worst day of my life!!!!
> 
> If everyone can spare a moment or two to pray for my co-worker, Sheri Dugger, I would greatly appreciate it.   I was in her office this afternoon and we were sharing a laugh or two when the phone rang.  It was the Highway Patrol calling to let her know that her 17 year old son, Justin, had just been killed in an accident.  My daughter and Justin were good friends - he was a wonderful kid with such a bright future.  I can honestly say that was the most awful moment of my life.    I cant explain how horrible it was to see a person that I care about go from being happy to complete devastation, anger and denial.  So if you can spare a prayer for her family, it would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And remember to hug your loved ones and tell them how much they mean to you




dagny, i just read your post, i have been out of town.
of course i will pray for sheri and her family.  this is devastating news.
i'm sure the burden is heavy for her now.

if i lost one of my sons, they better dig the hole wider as i would be joining him.  i could not bear to lose one of mine.


----------



## bubba's mom

loribell said:


> By the way guys, marciemi asked a couple of park questions a page back that I can't really help with. Could some of you that have been more recently than me please check out her questions?
> 
> Everyone have a terrific Saturday!!!!!




page 72 post #1072.....sorry....i read thru it but didn't reply......


If marci is going in early August, it will be crowded and most rides will have a wait (especially the good ones....maybe not Twister so much.....)  Not sure how many day tickets she has, but if she has 7 day ticket, may as well use it....atmosphere puts you in the mood....


----------



## bubba's mom

Good morning and *Happy Mother's Day *to all those Mom's & Grandmom's out there


----------



## tikkipoo

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!  

I have posted my trip report.  Not very good, but it is there.   Time to start planning our next trip!


----------



## yankeepenny

Tikkipoo-
read your TR. very good. we have 1 sea world day, and 3 US/IOA days to look forward to. 


GOOD MORNING THREADERS!!!!


----------



## AlexandNessa

I'm 5' 2".  There is too much to read here, and I can't keep up! Dieting is not something that happens in this house.  We're happy, and we're nesting, and we're in the "Happy Fat" stage right now.  We usually have the best of intentions of dieting before a vacation, but we go for a walk the night before and call it even.

Dagny, I am sorry for your friend's loss.  

Thank you, Dagny for posting pics of the RPR renovations ... not a turn for the better, IMHO.  I think they look more like a Flamingo roadside motel now.  Bummer.   

I can't keep up with the foot injuries, but I can relate as I smashed my right foot in a boating accident a few years ago.  I had to do physical therapy for about a year, and I now can tell when the weather is going to change by dull aches or shooting pains in said foot.  Nice.  Good luck to all with their injuries.

I am working on our May trip report.  I will probably post it on Monday or Tuesday.  

And to all, HAPPY MOTHERS' DAY (even to us pet parents!)


----------



## wwessing

Good Morning and Happy Mother's Day to all!

DH and DD's are fixing breakfast - all my favorites. YUM YUM!

Wonderful Day to everyone!!!


----------



## wwessing

Oops - double post


----------



## tlinus

Happy Mothers Day all!!! The kiddies made my pot of coffee and we are going here shortly to see Spiderman 3 in IMAX   

We will come home, put up our new gazebo (I left the old one up all winter like a dope) and do some BBQ!!!

I hope you all have a WONDERFUL DAY!!!


----------



## marciemi

Thanks Lori - sorry to hear about your ball game delays! 

Yes, we do have the 7 day tickets.  We plan to get them on Saturday (and go for the atmosphere thing), then use them Sunday and Monday while at the RPR.  We also have free days on Tuesday (but definitely don't plan to get up early so probably won't use them that day) and Thursday (so if we really want to hit some more things, we can just come early and beat the crowds since we won't have FOTL after Monday).  We fly home Saturday morning so there's no reason not to get them the previous Saturday.

I was just thinking that there might be some "never lines" type rides - since I will have my 12 year old with me, what about some of the kids areas?  Obviously not little kid stuff, but things like the Boneyard in AK?  Particularly to get wet?  I remember Fievel's playland from a decade ago - do those places have lines?  What else where they could just run around a bit and get wet or play?  Again, what about City Walk - are there any cool shops or activities (thinking like the speedboats at DD or the Lego store types)?  Is there anything to see at RPR?

Thanks!


----------



## damo

marciemi said:


> Thanks Lori - sorry to hear about your ball game delays!
> 
> Yes, we do have the 7 day tickets.  We plan to get them on Saturday (and go for the atmosphere thing), then use them Sunday and Monday while at the RPR.  We also have free days on Tuesday (but definitely don't plan to get up early so probably won't use them that day) and Thursday (so if we really want to hit some more things, we can just come early and beat the crowds since we won't have FOTL after Monday).  We fly home Saturday morning so there's no reason not to get them the previous Saturday.
> 
> I was just thinking that there might be some "never lines" type rides - since I will have my 12 year old with me, what about some of the kids areas?  Obviously not little kid stuff, but things like the Boneyard in AK?  Particularly to get wet?  I remember Fievel's playland from a decade ago - do those places have lines?  What else where they could just run around a bit and get wet or play?  Again, what about City Walk - are there any cool shops or activities (thinking like the speedboats at DD or the Lego store types)?  Is there anything to see at RPR?
> 
> Thanks!



There are definitely some no line areas.  The playground at Jurassic Park is tons of fun as is the Discovery Centre.  There is also a play area in Suess Land and a boat in Toon Lagoon where you can play and get wet.  That's pretty much it for IOA.

The Curious George fun area at Universal is fun as well.  Lots of things to do and lots of water!!!

The Sinbad show and the Animal Actors Show as well as Fear Factor are good alternatives.


----------



## roseprincess

Just want to wish everyone a Happy Mothers Day!!!  


Sorry to hear about a couple of toe injuries.   

Mac- glad you are back home with DS. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*Happy Mother's Day to all mommies of kiddos & pets!*  



damo said:


> *It looks very Florida-ish. * I don't think that's the look they should be going for.  However, they may look better in person.  I think the carpet from the Hard Rock would have looked better there and this carpet would have looked better in the Hard Rock.  It is kind of funky.



I read Jodie's post, then had to go back & look for the RPR refurb pics.     What were they thinking?     Someone needs to be fired.      I live in Florida, & I can assure you my home does not look like that.    I don't know anyone's who does.     It's a shame they decided to go in that direction.


----------



## macraven

happy M.D. to the girl homies that have helped populate the earth.........

and if you didn't, you can borrow one of my boys, but i get to keep the good one.


----------



## marciemi

Thanks Damo!  I don't think Curious George was there when we last went.  Fear Factor may be an option (maybe I could drop them there while I walked around to get my bearings since I am NOT a fan of that show ) (can't find the barfing smilies you guys all use!), since we won't plan to do that one as a family!  I think Sindbad and Animal Actors everyone wants to see, but maybe some of the ones we don't plan on (like Beetlejuice, the Monster Makeup, etc.).  I want to see the Seussland area and hope the lines won't be too bad for something there!

Happy Mother's Day everyone!  We went out to a new place for ice cream.  The label on all the cups and dishes has the following nutritional information label (in a normal format):

*Nutritional Information*
Don't even ask.  This is the best ice cream made in Wisconsin, and it tastes so good because it has *gobs* of rich Wisconsin cream, *tons* of real ingredients for *boat-loads* of luscious flavors.  That means it's *not *low-fat, low-calorie or low-anything, and that's why everyone loves it.  *You want nutrition, eat carrots.*

Hmm...guess I don't want to know!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Thanks Damo!  I don't think Curious George was there when we last went.  Fear Factor may be an option (maybe I could drop them there while I walked around to get my bearings since I am NOT a fan of that show ) *(can't find the barfing smilies *you guys all use!), since we won't plan to do that one as a family!  I think Sindbad and Animal Actors everyone wants to see, but maybe some of the ones we don't plan on (like Beetlejuice, the Monster Makeup, etc.).  I want to see the Seussland area and hope the lines won't be too bad for something there!
> 
> Happy Mother's Day everyone!  We went out to a new place for ice cream.  The label on all the cups and dishes has the following nutritional information label (in a normal format):
> 
> :










































take your pic ........


----------



## marciemi

Mac - I knew you'd get back to me on those!  Well, anyways, just look at those and you'll get my opinion of Fear Factor in general!


----------



## loribell

Hey everyone! I hope you all had a very happy Mothers day! We left the house fairly early today and just returned home about an hour ago. My oldest daughter & I took my two that are still home, 15 & 8, and her 4 yo daughter to the zoo for the afternoon. Mom's were free today so it was swamped. We then went out for a nice dinner at the Texas Road House before heading home. We had a great day! 

Everyone have a great Monday!


----------



## damo

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Happy Mother's Day to all mommies of kiddos & pets!*
> 
> 
> 
> I read Jodie's post, then had to go back & look for the RPR refurb pics.     What were they thinking?     Someone needs to be fired.      I live in Florida, & I can assure you my home does not look like that.    I don't know anyone's who does.     It's a shame they decided to go in that direction.



No, I actually meant the old motels in Florida that you would get for $49/night and they'd throw in some wicker and some big tropical prints.  Ewwwwwwww!


----------



## KStarfish82

Happy Mother's Day!!!

I hope everyone enjoyed it!  I got my _mother_ baseball tickets for the METS game coming up.  Ironic huh?


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Mac - I knew you'd get back to me on those!  Well, anyways, just look at those and you'll get my opinion of Fear Factor in general!



glad you are here joining us.
i remember we have crossed paths in other threads in the past.
how could i forget green bay wi......

so glad you are here now.!!


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> i remember we have crossed paths in other threads in the past.
> how could i forget green bay wi......



You say that like it's a bad thing!   No really, I know you're just kidding.  I primarily remember talking about how bad the weather was at any given time!  Supposed to be hot today!  I do read this thread regularly, but I'm more of a lurker than a poster! Thanks for the welcome and I'll try to hang out here a bit more!


----------



## wwessing

Good morning!  Hope everyone had a great weekend.  I had a wonderful weekend and am feeling very blessed.  

Bad news . . . .I forgot to purchase the office lottery tickets last Friday 

Good news. . . . thinking about skipping work today 

Priceless. . . . got to babysit my 2 week old grandson overnight!  (my daughter only called 3 times to see what he was doing . . .   I guess she thought he was gonna do something other than eat, sleep and. . well, you know what else babies do!


----------



## macraven

marcieml


           newest homie !!


----------



## macraven

wwessing said:


> Priceless. . . . got to babysit my 2 week old grandson overnight!  (my daughter only called 3 times to see what he was doing . . .   I guess she thought he was gonna do something other than eat, sleep and. . well, you know what else babies do!






and you probably were up each time she called.
i can remember you don't sleep much with a 2 week old baby.


or did your daughter call you when you were catching cat naps?


----------



## goofie4goofy

Hey Everybody!

It's been a long time since I posted.  We had a great vacation and when we returned we have been nothing but busy.  This is the first chance I got to post anything.  

We had a great stay at the PBH.  The hotel, parks and the weather was just beautiful.  The only problem we had, and it seems that we were not alone, it that our room was not ready when promised.  We had a Portofino Suite reserved, when I booked it they asked what time we would be arriving so it would be ready for us.  We arrived at the PBH at 1:30, checked in and was told it would be 15 min....they took our cell phone # to call us.  After 4 trips to the front desk and almost 4 hours later, (still in our travel clothes and falling asleep outside on the cafe table) our room was still not ready. All of a sudden a Portofino suite appeared WHAT??? It was a Bay view on the ground floor, which we DID NOT want.  As soon as we unpacked our cell phone rang to tell us our room was ready.....We hated being on the ground floor for the lack of privacy.  Why do people look into hotel room windows????  The front desk gave us a bunch of vouchers, but it did not make up for the lost time which we had planned to spend in the parks that day.  We lost 1/2 day.....oh well.  It appears as though they are having Housekeeping issues in the resorts.

Other than that, we did have a celebrity spotting.  We saw Tina Fey at the beach pool with her husband and baby.  I thought she looked familiar, actually I thought she was someone I knew.  It was a thrill to see her (I would never intrude on someone's privacy)....She was just enjoying the beautiful day at the pool with her family.

One night we ventured off property for dinner.  We took a cab to a great restaurant, Seasons 52.  I highly recommend this restaurant for anyone looking for light but delicious food in a beautiful atmosphere.  It's just 5 minutes away just outside the park.  Get there early or make reservations, this place gets packed.  This was one of the best meals we had.

We rented a car the morning we checked out.  The rates at Hertz were outrageous, so we rented from Dollar, which I reserved.  The Dollar Rent a car counter is located in the Holiday Inn just outside the park.  Dollar sends a van to pick you up and handle your luggage - free of charge.  The drive took 4 minutes.  I got to the counter and my car was waiting for us.  A brand new mustang convertible with 26 miles on it....we packed the car and we were off to Captiva Island 3 hours away.  The Mustang costs us $248.00 for the week as compared to Hertz (same car) for over $700.00.  

Even though we have been to USO countelss times, we just love it.  The parks this trip were as clean and beautiful as ever.  We had a wonderful, relaxing trip, the crowds were minimal and we rode our favorites as many times as we wanted....FOTL was not really needed but nice to have.

We did not take any pics of the parks this trip because we have so many and nothing has changed since our last trip, it was nice to go to the parks and not have to carry anything but lipgloss.

I am off to pack again...we are leaving for PA in a few days for ghost hunting in Gettysburg then to flower and garden shopping in Lancaster.


----------



## AlexandNessa

goofie4goofy said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> We had a great stay at the PBH.  The hotel, parks and the weather was just beautiful.  The only problem we had, and it seems that we were not alone, it that our room was not ready when promised.  We had a Portofino Suite reserved, when I booked it they asked what time we would be arriving so it would be ready for us.  We arrived at the PBH at 1:30, checked in and was told it would be 15 min....they took our cell phone # to call us.  After 4 trips to the front desk and almost 4 hours later, (still in our travel clothes and falling asleep outside on the cafe table) our room was still not ready. All of a sudden a Portofino suite appeared WHAT??? It was a Bay view on the ground floor, which we DID NOT want.  As soon as we unpacked our cell phone rang to tell us our room was ready.....We hated being on the ground floor for the lack of privacy.  Why do people look into hotel room windows????  The front desk gave us a bunch of vouchers, but it did not make up for the lost time which we had planned to spend in the parks that day.  We lost 1/2 day.....oh well.  It appears as though they are having Housekeeping issues in the resorts.
> 
> Other than that, we did have a celebrity spotting.  We saw Tina Fey at the beach pool with her husband and baby.  I thought she looked familiar, actually I thought she was someone I knew.  It was a thrill to see her (I would never intrude on someone's privacy)....She was just enjoying the beautiful day at the pool with her family.
> 
> One night we ventured off property for dinner.  We took a cab to a great restaurant, Seasons 52.  I highly recommend this restaurant for anyone looking for light but delicious food in a beautiful atmosphere.  It's just 5 minutes away just outside the park.  Get there early or make reservations, this place gets packed.  This was one of the best meals we had.



You know, they wanted to know what time we'd be checking in to the HRH too, but told us they would try but couldn't promise our room would be ready.  That does not excuse the PBH for 1.  Not calling your cell phone in a timely manner.  We have had this issue at the RPR ... they've called our cell phone AFTER we were already accessed the room.  2.  They are able to put "rushes" on rooms when you check in if they are not ready.  Obviously that didn't happen.  Are you platinum?  They should have gone the extra mile to get your room ready earlier for you!  3.  Your room should be ready by 4.  Not 4:30.    Sorry you went through all that!

How cool that you got to see Tina Fey though!


----------



## goofie4goofy

AlexandNessa said:


> You know, they wanted to know what time we'd be checking in to the HRH too, but told us they would try but couldn't promise our room would be ready.  That does not excuse the PBH for 1.  Not calling your cell phone in a timely manner.  We have had this issue at the RPR ... they've called our cell phone AFTER we were already accessed the room.  2.  They are able to put "rushes" on rooms when you check in if they are not ready.  Obviously that didn't happen.  Are you platinum?  They should have gone the extra mile to get your room ready earlier for you!  3.  Your room should be ready by 4.  Not 4:30.    Sorry you went through all that!
> 
> How cool that you got to see Tina Fey though!




Yes we are Platinum!  We have never ever had this happen to us before, we felt like we were begging for a room.   They gave us a bottle of wine and vouchers for deinks and meals, but we really did not care about that, we just wanted a half day in the parks.  One girl at the front desk was on the snotty side.  We got tired of her snarkiness and spoke to the Manager - that's when a room magically appeared.  I could not understand that since we had a Portofino Suite, why they coould not allow us into the parlor side of the room while they did the bedroom.
I was also disappointed at the ground level room too only because the drapes had to be closed at all times and the rooms are very dark with them closed. It was horrible getting dressed in the morning with the drapes closed.  We have never stayed in a ground level room before, and our room was right on the path.  I cannot believe how may people actually slow down jogging or walking to look into your room 

I was surpirsed at how under lit the rooms are.....I guess because of the big windows, but when they need to be closed it's very dark.


----------



## AlexandNessa

We have had issues with snotty front desk staff at the PBH too.  

I can imagine it's not very private being on the ground floor.  I hate being spied upon like that.

Where I work, they often do tours of our facility from the floor above where we work.  People look down on us all the time while we're working.  I feel violated working in a fish bowl like that sometimes.  At least that's work and not vacation!  Sorry they couldn't find you a different or better room!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

damo said:


> No, I actually meant the old motels in Florida that you would get for $49/night and they'd throw in some wicker and some big tropical prints.  Ewwwwwwww!




Oh, the image!!!     Fortunately, I don't think I've ever stayed in one of those.    My memory fails me often though.       Then again, my parents always stayed in Daytona Beach & we had to take a tour bus over.     Back then, there was only the Magic Kingdom, so no multi-day visits.    Man, we're getting old.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

marciemi said:


> Mac - I knew you'd get back to me on those!  Well, anyways, just look at those and you'll get my opinion of Fear Factor in general!



My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

marciemi said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing!



It is when our warm weather teams have to go up there for an NFL game.  j/k.... kinda


----------



## tarheelmjfan

goofie4goofy,
Where else did you eat?    Do tell!!!   We love restaurant reviews.


----------



## bubba's mom

goofie4goofy said:


> We rented a car the morning we checked out.  The rates at Hertz were outrageous, so we rented from Dollar, which I reserved.  The Dollar Rent a car counter is located in the Holiday Inn just outside the park.  Dollar sends a van to pick you up and handle your luggage - free of charge.




welcome back....sorry to hear about the service at PBH....not good    I don't think i would have stayed on ground level...i think i would have insisted (being a platnium member and all) on a higher room....but, i guess you didn't spend much time in your room.....

can i ask about your rental car?  was it located at the Holiday Inn Universal?  We usually use Budget there...aren't they "sorta the same"?    Did you happen to see a place for Budget?  I am just wondering if Dollar AND Budget are BOTH there, cuz that would give me another option (instead of HAVING to use Budget).... thanks!


----------



## goofie4goofy

tarheelmjfan said:


> goofie4goofy,
> Where else did you eat?    Do tell!!!   We love restaurant reviews.



We are pretty boring. But here it goes...

For breakfast it was either Croissant Moon (IOA) or Boulangerie (US) and always have the same thing....fresh fruit plate, bran muffin and coffee...I know Ho HUM  
We ate lunches at either Finnigan's or Mythos, depending on which park we were in.  Both are always excellent.  I just love the Chinese Chicken salad at Mythos I did splurge on burgers at Finnigan's.  I never eat burgers at home and usually save them as a vacation treat...and they were great at Finnigan's.
Dinner was at Mama Della's - it was just OK....it has definitely been better. The meatballs tasted as if they were boiled first, they were very rubbery.  I was disappointed because over the years we have always had enjoyable meals there.   Our second dinner was at Tchop Chop...Excellent.  I love the Ahi Tuna Lettuce wraps.  For an entree I had a special it was halibut that was spicy and sweet, it had a banana reduction on top of the fish - very different and excellent.  As always the drinks and service are wonderful.  Our third night we were really tired and didn't feel like schlepping anywhere, so the only place that made sense was to go back to Mama Dellas.  I ordered a different entree Lasagna and it was just a big bowl of $22.00 slop.  I don't know how anyone could call that lasagna.....over cooked mushy pasta, bitter sauce and globs of cheese on top and I asked for no cheese on top (I know it is added before heating)  It was really bad.  The appetizer of calamari was like fried rubber bands.  Thank God for wine Our last night we went off property to Seasons 52 which we loved...I wish there was a one by us, we would eat there every night....the menu changes every week.

We also really enjoyed cocktails at the Bar American located in the lobby of the PBH.  The bartenders that work there are very nice and the drinks are the old fashioned hand crafted type of drinks...they were great.  It is a beautiful and peaceful place to sit, relax and enjoy a drink or three.

So that's it....pretty boring.  We were disappointed in Mama Dellas, we always had decent meals there for years.  The food was consistent for a long time...it tasted as though they changed chefs.  We have been to USO so many times, I think we have eaten in every place there is  This trip we noticed Bice was deserted....in past visits we also loved it there, but have read some bad reviews here so avoided it, apparently so did everyone else.  The only place we usually visit but didn't was The Palm...we were just not in the mood for it.


----------



## goofie4goofy

bubba's mom said:


> welcome back....sorry to hear about the service at PBH....not good    I don't think i would have stayed on ground level...i think i would have insisted (being a platnium member and all) on a higher room....but, i guess you didn't spend much time in your room.....
> 
> can i ask about your rental car?  was it located at the Holiday Inn Universal?  We usually use Budget there...aren't they "sorta the same"?    Did you happen to see a place for Budget?  I am just wondering if Dollar AND Budget are BOTH there, cuz that would give me another option (instead of HAVING to use Budget).... thanks!




That's a good question, I honestly don't know.  I didn't notice a Budget, but then again I didn't look.  The Holiday Inn was less than 5 minutes from the PBH, and I remember there was a small fountain in the lobby (I remember this because it made me want to pee so I had to find the ladies room)  You can always go on line and check prices at both Budget and Dollar.  I have to say the price and service at Dollar was excellent...loved the shuttle that picked us up.


----------



## keishashadow

quick duck in

horrible MD @ my house, youngest DS found my mom slumped over, non-responsive.   She lives in MIL apt attached to my house may have had a mini-stroke; she's still in the hospital - getting poked, prodded and crankier by the minute since she's seems just fine now.


----------



## marciemi

tarheelmjfan said:


> It is when our warm weather teams have to go up there for an NFL game.  j/k.... kinda



87 degrees out there right now here believe it or not!

One of my life's motto's (that I stole from a Bahama's poster back in the 80's) is "Life begins at 80 degrees" so you can guess how much I love the climate here!

Hey, we had a celebrity spotting on our trip to Appleton to a Japanese restaurant this weekend - actually ate with one of the Packers at our table.  Kids got autographs, etc.  Now, don't ask me who it was because unfortunately the only Packer I can name is Brett Favre and it wasn't him!  I can ask my kids later if anyone really cares!  We also ate with Rip Hamilton (Pistons) at a Benihanas in Detroit a couple years ago so I guess it's the place to meet sports figures!

Keisha - wow, sorry to hear about your mom!  Update us and let us know how she's doing and we'll keep you guys in our prayers!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

goofie4goofy,
Thanks for sharing your dining experiences with us.     I'm sad to hear Mama Della's wasn't good.    We ate there for the 1st time last July, & definitely planned to return on our next visit.   You might have know we'd get in on the tail end of the fun.      Bummer that you didn't try Bice.     I was really hoping for some new reviews before July.

keishashadow,
I'm so sorry to read about your mom, but am glad she's doing better now.    My dad had mini-strokes.    I know how scary they can be.      Wish her well for us.  

marciemi,
Your reference to Rip Hamilton kind of caught me off guard for a second.     You know the saying, "How old are you?"     I'm so old I still call him Richard or Rick Hamilton.      Not really that old, but a college bball fan.      I think everyone on the planet knows who Brett Favre is.    Steakhouses are another place to bump into professional athletes.    We were at Durango Steakhouse once, & a guy yells, "That's Ken Ward's little boy."    He was referring to my son.     My DH does work for a lot of the pro athletes in the area, & he recognized our son, before we noticed him.      It makes sense that you'd see them at restaurants.    Have you seen the size of those guys?


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> quick duck in
> 
> horrible MD @ my house, youngest DS found my mom slumped over, non-responsive.   She lives in MIL apt attached to my house may have had a mini-stroke; she's still in the hospital - getting poked, prodded and crankier by the minute since she's seems just fine now.



sorry to hear about yer Mom   ...but sounds like she's doing better.  i will remember her in my thoughts and prayers....here's hopin' to a speedy recovery......


----------



## bubba's mom

hey Macraven!

You should feel honored!   I thought of you on Mother's Day  and I have the picture to prove it.......


----------



## goofie4goofy

tarheelmjfan said:


> goofie4goofy,
> Thanks for sharing your dining experiences with us.     I'm sad to hear Mama Della's wasn't good.    We ate there for the 1st time last July, & definitely planned to return on our next visit.   You might have know we'd get in on the tail end of the fun.      Bummer that you didn't try Bice.     I was really hoping for some new reviews before July.



We have dined in Bice a few times on previous visits and the food was excellent.  However after reading some bad reviews, asking an employee at the PBH about it (she is in the food service end of the resort and gave it 2 thumbs down) and seeing the restaurant deserted, we decided to keep the $300.00 or so dollars it costs to dine there in our pockets.

I think that is a pretty good review of Bice.  Why would anyone dine in an empty restaurant.....that clearly speaks volumes to me.  Granted we did go during a slow time of year, but the other restaurants were bustling as many locals frequent them.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> 87 degrees out there right now here believe it or not!
> 
> One of my life's motto's (that I stole from a Bahama's poster back in the 80's) is "Life begins at 80 degrees" so you can guess how much I love the climate here!
> 
> Hey, we had a celebrity spotting on our trip to Appleton to a Japanese restaurant this weekend - actually ate with one of the Packers at our table.  Kids got autographs, etc.  Now, don't ask me who it was because unfortunately the only Packer I can name is Brett Favre and it wasn't him!  I can ask my kids later if anyone really cares!  We also ate with Rip Hamilton (Pistons) at a Benihanas in Detroit a couple years ago so I guess it's the place to meet sports figures!
> !



packers, smackers......

wanna talk teams, how about dem bears........and i do have some autographs.    

don't you just hate it when the two teams play each other.  mudslinging time.....i usually sit back and laugh


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> hey Macraven!
> 
> You should feel honored!   I thought of you on Mother's Day  and I have the picture to prove it.......







huh???


hey homie where's the picture???








keisha, thinking about you and mum.  hoping for a healing and speedy recovery for mum...   and hope you are hanging in there.  it will get better.
keep us posted on her


----------



## macraven

i haven't seen amity3 around.....

and there are a few other homies i don't see on the universal forum lately.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> huh???
> 
> hey homie where's the picture???




(I wanted to build anticipation...........)





*taken at ZooAmerica @ Hersheypark




 i couldn't resist.......


----------



## keishashadow

barb - hee-hee, i needed a chuckle.

thanks for the  guys!

i'm waiting to hear that i can collect her & drag her home 

watching al roker @ Universal (in a very bright pink shirt); emceeing readers digest word contest for scholars.  Evidently, they were offering 1 day tix to people who signed up to show up for audience @ 6:30 a.m. i would've gone.


----------



## bubba's mom

6:30 AM?!?!   uh-uh...not me


----------



## Fan2CSkr

keishashadow, I hope your Mom is doing better! Will keep her in my thoughts. 

Good Morning! Its been a crazy couple days around here with too much going on. 

goofie4goofy, welcome back! I was looking for posts from you since I knew you should be back! I'm glad you enjoyed your vacation. Too bad about Mama Della's! Wow 2 sucky meals is not good! We are heading there this weekend and of course we always eat there so lets see if 'maybe' they had a lapse of something while you were there. Bice has got to be on its last licks at Portofino. last trip (February busy winter break week) it was empty and now again. Why keep it there, seems senseless. They need a headliner chef like RPR and even HRH with The Palm. Such a beautiful top notch property without a fine dining experience is really not a good thing.

We had a beautiful day here yesterday and I went on a field trip to a 300 year old restoration village and we had a blast! The highlight was when my son entered the old Tavern and his nose curled. He said to me, "this smells like Grandma's room!"   They tell it like it is.


3 days till Universal!!!


----------



## t-and-a

Good morning all!
I haven't been on as much as normal in the past couple weeks.  My DSIL (sis-in-law) was diagnosed with lung cancer in January, and despite radiation and a few chemo treatments, she continued to get worse. It spread all over her body and she finally got so bad a couple weeks ago that she had to go in the hospital on oxygen. She passed away a week ago Sunday.  I want to urge any of you who smoke, to please try to quit.  I've seen what it can do. My DH quit the day his sister was diagnosed with lung cancer. I don't know if you all have noticed, but I changed my signature line in February. It did say that we were possibly planning a trip to Universal in March for Spring Break, but most likely June.  We put that trip on hold until next year because we couldn't go that far away with her in the condition that she was in.  We had always wanted to take her with us (she was a really fun person!), but there was always one reason or another that she couldn't go with us. She was only 42. We are coping pretty well with her death because she was suffering and it was a terrible thing to see her in such pain and discomfort. We will miss her terribly, but we know she is in a better place.


----------



## tlinus

Morning all!!

Keisha - how is Mom today?? Keeping her in my thoughts!

Bubba's Mom - too funny lady!!!  

mac - missed seeing you around. were you picking up DS from college??

Spidey 3 wasn't great. The effects were awesome....but the storyline was, eh, weak. Trying to cram too much into such a short timeframe. Oh well, got my BBQ on for Mom's day and that made me happy (not as happy as Enchanted Oak, but happy nonetheless)

Dealing with alot of 6th grade girl nastiness against bean #1 in school  . Its been going on since early March. The girls have totally broken her spirit and really gotten to her. She stayed home from her field trip yesterday because of all this mess. I don't remember being like this when I was 12. Eventually something was posted on a myspace about her and I had the proof I needed to go to the principal. She reamed the 2 girls a new one. Not that it will take the hurt away, but at least they were called out on their actions and couldn't lie anymore! I told Kait that even if they apologized, she didn't have to accept it.......because they don't really mean it. I know as Christians we are taught to turn the other cheek, but poor kid used up all of hers - so I am really hurting for her right now. 

My back is still a bit painful and stiff - my insurance company's repair shop ordered the parts for the car and that takes 5 business days (they come from Korea for the Kia Sedona) so hopefully they can get it in next week. Its an 8 day repair. 

Other than that, I am doing the usual  , cleaning and trying to get the last day of my trip report done, although, its slowly sliding down the page over there.......maybe today or definately by tomorrow.


----------



## tlinus

t-and-a said:


> Good morning all!
> I haven't been on as much as normal in the past couple weeks.  My DSIL (sis-in-law) was diagnosed with lung cancer in January, and despite radiation and a few chemo treatments, she continued to get worse. It spread all over her body and she finally got so bad a couple weeks ago that she had to go in the hospital on oxygen. She passed away a week ago Sunday.  I want to urge any of you who smoke, to please try to quit.  I've seen what it can do. My DH quit the day his sister was diagnosed with lung cancer. I don't know if you all have noticed, but I changed my signature line in February. It did say that we were possibly planning a trip to Universal in March for Spring Break, but most likely June.  We put that trip on hold until next year because we couldn't go that far away with her in the condition that she was in.  We had always wanted to take her with us (she was a really fun person!), but there was always one reason or another that she couldn't go with us. She was only 42. We are coping pretty well with her death because she was suffering and it was a terrible thing to see her in such pain and discomfort. We will miss her terribly, but we know she is in a better place.




t and a

I am so sorry to hear about your loss   I have no words.....only know that your family is in my thoughts!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

t-and-a, I'm sorry for your families loss. I will keep all of you in my prayers. It takes such a toll on a family to see a loved one go through this.  I am very happy to hear your husband quit. I'm also happy to see you back and posting.


----------



## keishashadow

t-and-a - how sad, quitting is a very tuff thing to do...a true addiction.  I quit 8 years ago and still find myself jonesing for one when the going gets rough or i'm out drinking...best wishes.


----------



## yankeepenny

t and a
 
keep smiling, thinking of you


----------



## yankeepenny

tlinus-
i remember what it was like being a girl in 6th to 8th grade--- it was very difficult.
I totally understand what you and her are going thru. 
sorry to hear she missed the trip, but hope things are getting easier.


----------



## yankeepenny

I just wanted to take a moment and thank all of you who post- you make my day!
 

I read this first every day, and then look at the world news. 
 

*KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED. *
got a phone call a few minutes ago that they can do the bone scan on my foot wed afternoon. i go in the morning for the iv that will show anything, and the test is in the pm. 
THINK I WILL GLOW AFTERWARDS??????


----------



## bubba's mom

WOW!  i go to take a shower and come back to about 10 posts!!  You people are quick!!!

Alison, i'm so very sorry to hear about your SIL...  I lost my Dad to complications after lung cancer surgery....it is not an easy thing to see a loved one suffer like that...but you're right...she's in a better place and not suffering...AND she will be "with" you next trip to the motherland.     After what happened to my Dad, i made DH quit (before we got married) and he could thank me everyday.  Not only cuz of the toll it takes on your health, but the expense!   forget it!  I will keep your family in our prayers, along with Tracie's injuries, penny's toe and janet's mom    ....Ya know, we truly are "friends in a box"  

Tracie, i'm glad you got the principal involved w/ the harrassment and bullying...schools are supposed to have a "no tolerance" policy for that...let's hope they enforce it.  I know how she feels, it ain't no fun....but she knows you got her back!    (and yes....i'm looking forward to the rest of that TR!)

penny...if you DO happen to glow (and it's LIME colored), please take a picture...THAT would be priceless.....   penny's lime green toe floatin' around the DIS boards....


----------



## marciemi

Tracie - I too remember what it was like being a middle school girl, and having moved in 8th grade, it really wasn't fun at all (not sure if I can use the word I want to here so I'll be nice!)  Seemed like high school was so much easier - everyone had grown up enough to worry about their own lives, but I remember middle school just being so vicious.  Do you know the other girls' parents?  Is that part of the problem?  (The parents themselves, not the knowing them part!)  Hoping the situation improves - schools out in how many days?  (18 here - can you tell I'm counting?)


----------



## marciemi

yankeepenny said:


> I just wanted to take a moment and thank all of you who post- you make my day!
> 
> 
> I read this first every day, and then look at the world news.



World news, what's world news? Seriously, if it's not important enough to be posted on the DIS, it's not newsworthy!  I get my daily news fix by reading the community board!  

Alison - wow, all I can say is I'm sorry.  I can't even imagine what you're going through right now, but want to give your DH a big thumbs-up in support for quitting so he can be there for you!  Lots of prayers and pixie dust for you!


----------



## damo

t-and-a, my condolences go out to your family.  I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## damo

keishashadow said:


> quick duck in
> 
> horrible MD @ my house, youngest DS found my mom slumped over, non-responsive.   She lives in MIL apt attached to my house may have had a mini-stroke; she's still in the hospital - getting poked, prodded and crankier by the minute since she's seems just fine now.



Keishashadow, hope everything is okay now.  Keep a good eye on her!


----------



## damo

tlinus said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> Keisha - how is Mom today?? Keeping her in my thoughts!
> 
> Bubba's Mom - too funny lady!!!
> 
> mac - missed seeing you around. were you picking up DS from college??
> 
> Spidey 3 wasn't great. The effects were awesome....but the storyline was, eh, weak. Trying to cram too much into such a short timeframe. Oh well, got my BBQ on for Mom's day and that made me happy (not as happy as Enchanted Oak, but happy nonetheless)
> 
> Dealing with alot of 6th grade girl nastiness against bean #1 in school  . Its been going on since early March. The girls have totally broken her spirit and really gotten to her. She stayed home from her field trip yesterday because of all this mess. I don't remember being like this when I was 12. Eventually something was posted on a myspace about her and I had the proof I needed to go to the principal. She reamed the 2 girls a new one. Not that it will take the hurt away, but at least they were called out on their actions and couldn't lie anymore! I told Kait that even if they apologized, she didn't have to accept it.......because they don't really mean it. I know as Christians we are taught to turn the other cheek, but poor kid used up all of hers - so I am really hurting for her right now.
> 
> My back is still a bit painful and stiff - my insurance company's repair shop ordered the parts for the car and that takes 5 business days (they come from Korea for the Kia Sedona) so hopefully they can get it in next week. Its an 8 day repair.
> 
> Other than that, I am doing the usual  , cleaning and trying to get the last day of my trip report done, although, its slowly sliding down the page over there.......maybe today or definately by tomorrow.



Middle school girls can be such little witches.  The great thing about high school is that everyone finds their own group.  

I know it sounds bad, but this nonsense will just turn your daughter into a nicer person.  In every class there are a group of girls who are nasty and reach their peak in life way too early.  Just let your daughter know that it is all downhill for them from here and she is just on her way up.  My daughter went through all that nonsense and she is the bubbliest, nicest, most popular person now at 21.  She absolutely loved high school after all the crap of middle school.  Just persevere.  I know it breaks your heart to see her like that but there isn't a lot you can do except tell her that it happens in every grade, in every class in every school around the world.  Although it is awful now, she will be the one who comes out of it victorious.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Wow, have I missed a lot!

I did read through most of the posts, and I'm sorry for what tlinus, keishashadow, and t&a are going through.   


yankeepenny, good luck with your scan.  Hope it turns out well.  I had to do lots and lots and lots of scans for my broken foot.  I thought I glowed in the dark afterwards!

I just got done with day 1 of my trippie.  Perhaps I should learn how to edit.  If you're so inclined, be warned you may need many bathroom breaks ...


----------



## damo

AlexandNessa said:


> Wow, have I missed a lot!
> 
> I did read through most of the posts, and I'm sorry for what tlinus, keishashadow, and t&a are going through.
> 
> 
> yankeepenny, good luck with your scan.  Hope it turns out well.  I had to do lots and lots and lots of scans for my broken foot.  I thought I glowed in the dark afterwards!
> 
> I just got done with day 1 of my trippie.  Perhaps I should learn how to edit.  If you're so inclined, be warned you may need many bathroom breaks ...



Okay, I'm off to read.


----------



## loribell

keisha - hope all is well with your mom!

Allison - so sorry to hear about you SIL. I know how hard that is to watch. My grandmother died of lung cancer and it was so hard to watch her suffer. 

Tracie - sorry to hear about Bean#1's troubles. Unfortunately everyone is right, it happens everywhere. Actually in the town I live in a lot of the parents seem to think it is okay. The kids that do it here are the kids whose parents did it when they were that age and they see nothing wrong with their childrens behavior!

yankeepenny - I hope they find whatever is wrong and get it fixed so you are all better for your trip! 

bubba's mom - love the pic! Sorry Mac! 

Marci - how's that planning coming along? 

I'm off to read Jodies trippie! And hopefully will get to catch the last of Tracie's soon. 

Hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## tlinus

I know that his thing happens all over. She called me at lunch and there was some sort of confrontation in the bathroom. Nothing physical.....just more emotional intimidation. DId I mention that she goes to Catholic School? And these girls just received their confirmation? Gifts of the Holy Spirit my foot  

She just needs to get through the next 18 days and ignore the beasts!   The girls are going back to the public school - they started there in the elementary school when we moved here in 2005 and just transferred to Catholic school this year. Bad idea, bad Mommy! Anyway, our public school system is one of the best and the elementary school is AWESOME....it was the Middle School I had heard bad things about (but that is where all of her REAL friends are...the ones that still call and hang out with her). I thought moving her from the Middle School to a nice quiet Catholic School would have been a safe bet - we live and learn I guess. But now I feel guilty  

Anyway, enough of my problems ( I seem to be having lots of those lately, huh! ) don't want to bore you all!!!

Thanks for the words of encouragement - I think I will let her read the posts when she gets home. You guys really make her laugh!


----------



## loribell

Oh Tracie, that is terrible. It just makes me so mad that our kids can't feel comfortable in their own schools anymore and that those in charge don't do anything to stop the crap. When Michael was in the 7th grade he had a terrible year mostly because he was taking up for some of the smaller kids that were being bullied. He hated school because of the crap that the kids were saying. It got to the point that I went to withdraw him from school to home school him. The principal found out what was going on & put a stop to it, but it was because our family has had someone in the school system every year since the 30's. If it had been a move in kid they would have done nothing. Anyway, the principal talked Michael in to giving it another chance. The bullying was stopped for the most part. 

Stop feeling guilty, you did what you thought was best and you are a very good mommy! You can see it in your kids faces! 

Hope the back & neck are getting better. How's bean#2's excema? Has the stuff helped any?


----------



## tlinus

Lori - 

Thanks so much - its hard being a parent today, huh?!?!

and double ultra thanks for the lotion - Court is doing MUCH, MUCH better!! pretty amazing stuff there!!!


----------



## damo

I really don't think it has changed from when I went to school in the olden days.  I had the same thing happen to me.  I still remember their names and their nastiness.


----------



## marciemi

Tracie - don't worry about boring us - that's what we're here for!  (well, support, not being boring!)  All of us I think have dealt with this at some point - either ourselves or with our kids and have nothing but good wishes for your daughter.  Glad to hear those 18 days are all that are left.  Don't you just want to strangle kids sometimes?  (Sometimes even NOT your own!)

My oldest DS is dating a girl and they've been together 3 months (this weekend - this is a big deal).  She seems like a really nice girl and I really like her mom, etc.  But she has the habit of changing plans which just devastates my son.  It's like "we'll get together for sure Friday and see a movie" and he's all excited.  Then Thursday it's "maybe I might want to do something else instead", then on Friday "oh, um, I'm doing homework".  On a Friday night?  I'm not sure if she doesn't like him as much, is playing him, or just can't make plans (she usually ends up blaming her dad for "making" her stay home), but I'm the one left with the upset, moody 15 year old in tears saying "leave me alone, go away, stay out of my life" - of course it's all MY fault.  I feel like banning him from seeing her but of course that would make things worse.  But I just want to go tell her off sooo badly.  Yes, I know how much that would help the situation, but she's breaking my baby's heart!  Anyways, best of luck with your situation, which seems to be a lot worse!

Lori - do you owe me an email or do I owe you one?  I thought I was waiting for yours but let me know if I'm supposed to be writing one!  Haven't done any more planning because we've been too busy working on our countdown calendar.  I'll post it here (and probably on another thread) once I get a chance!


----------



## loribell

Marci - You owe me now. I just got a chance to catch up and sent it just a little while ago.

Tracie - so glad to hear that the stuff helped bean#2. I'm not sure which is harder, being a parent or being a kid.


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> (I wanted to build anticipation...........)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *taken at ZooAmerica @ Hersheypark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i couldn't resist.......






      that is a hoot.
i laughed hard when i saw that



t-and-a said:


> Good morning all!
> I haven't been on as much as normal in the past couple weeks.  My DSIL (sis-in-law) was diagnosed with lung cancer in January, and despite radiation and a few chemo treatments, she continued to get worse. It spread all over her body and she finally got so bad a couple weeks ago that she had to go in the hospital on oxygen. She passed away a week ago Sunday. .




you and the family are in my prayers.  i know this is a difficult time for you.  your "family" here that lives inside this box care about you.  everyone here is thinking of you.  no one ever is ready to let a loved one go.



tlinus said:


> Dealing with alot of 6th grade girl nastiness against bean #1 in school  . Its been going on since early March. The girls have totally broken her spirit and really gotten to her. She stayed home from her field trip yesterday because of all this mess.
> My back is still a bit painful and stiff - my insurance company's repair shop ordered the parts for the car and that takes 5 business days (they come from Korea for the Kia Sedona) so hopefully they can get it in next week. Its an 8 day repair.
> :



first of all i get very angry with anyone messing with our bean #!.
you want me to call their mothers?

let bean #1 know that a sad part of life is there are meanies out there in middle school.  high school can be just as bad when girls get hateful.  i see a lot of it and never tolerate it when i am in the classroom.
bean #1 will learn how not to act from this experience.  she will be the mature one in the class.  give her lots of hugs from us.  she will be able to handle it and it will make her more wiser and kinder.




yankeepenny said:


> I just wanted to take a moment and thank all of you who post- you make my day!
> 
> 
> I read this first every day, and then look at the world news.
> 
> 
> *KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED. *
> got a phone call a few minutes ago that they can do the bone scan on my foot wed afternoon. i go in the morning for the iv that will show anything, and the test is in the pm.
> THINK I WILL GLOW AFTERWARDS??????




you make our day also homie.

tossing mummy dust your way for great results for the bone scan.
hope whatever the problem is with your footsie, it can be corrected without surgery and pain.


well homies, so glad i could hop on the thread today.
i miss all of you when i am not here.

and keisha, hope mom is home now with you and doing better.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Sorry haven't posted since Sunday. Been pretty busy lately.
Just got a call this morning from one of my cousins that her father passed away early this morning. This is my Great Uncle that passed. he was in and out of the hospital since January. I had to call my mom at work about it. My mom sent me an email earlier this morning that my great uncle wasn't doing so good. My cousin that called me is the exact same age as me. 
Anyways, hopefully tomorrow I can buy some new pants, as I don't have anything that is summery and looks nice for the wake.  

Yesterday, my DD had a girl scout activity at this nature center that is close by. The girls were doing the 1800's stuff- making potato soup, corn bread, etc. It is in a log cabin in the nature center that is a mile in-walking a mile to the cabin and walking a mile back to the cars. And it was about 90 degrees here yest.!  And no a/c in the log cabin, but it was nice and windy out, which was good! DD was so tired yest and I was tired too!

Now it is raining here. Expecting some storms this afternoon and tonight.


----------



## roseprincess

to all that has lost a loved one recently.

  to all having toe problems and other injuries. My DH woke up with a stiff neck today. He still went to work, but hard for him to turn his neck. 

tlinus-  to your DD. I went to Catholic school for 1 yr as a freshman in HS. I had the same problems as your DD. The girls were pretty mean to me. One girl even threw empty pop cans at me, on school property!, really! At the catholic school I went to, the nuns were so oblivious of what was going on, Alot of smoking in the bathrooms- I think maijuana smoking, too. I didn't smoke anything, but it was so smokey in the bathrooms! 

Ok, gotta run as my kids are getting off the bus very soon.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## loribell

Sorry to hear about your Great Uncle roseprincess.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

t-and-a said:


> Good morning all!
> I haven't been on as much as normal in the past couple weeks.  My DSIL (sis-in-law) was diagnosed with lung cancer in January, and despite radiation and a few chemo treatments, she continued to get worse. It spread all over her body and she finally got so bad a couple weeks ago that she had to go in the hospital on oxygen. She passed away a week ago Sunday.  I want to urge any of you who smoke, to please try to quit.  I've seen what it can do. My DH quit the day his sister was diagnosed with lung cancer. I don't know if you all have noticed, but I changed my signature line in February. It did say that we were possibly planning a trip to Universal in March for Spring Break, but most likely June.  We put that trip on hold until next year because we couldn't go that far away with her in the condition that she was in.  We had always wanted to take her with us (she was a really fun person!), but there was always one reason or another that she couldn't go with us. She was only 42. We are coping pretty well with her death because she was suffering and it was a terrible thing to see her in such pain and discomfort. We will miss her terribly, but we know she is in a better place.




Sorry to hear about your loss.       How is your DH doing?     Did you SIL have a DH & kids?      I lost a sister to brain cancer in May 2005, & know how hard it is to watch them suffer.     You want so much to be able to help them in any way, but you're totally helpless.    I pray you all soon find strength & peace, during this difficult time.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Tracie,
I feel for you.    My DS started High School this year, & went through a deep depression for a few months.    It was like he changed overnight.      I've spent much of the year holding my breath all day, every day waiting for a call from school.     After many prayers & sleepless nights, he's finally getting back to his old self.     Noone told me my child going through school would be much more difficult on me than when I went through it myself.    Tell Bean #1 to hang in there, & mommy too.     Thankfully, summer's just around the corner. :sun:     It's great that she won't be in the same situation next year.

roseprincess,
Sorry for the loss of your Great Uncle.


----------



## bubba's mom

Sorry for the loss of your Uncle Rosemarie.....seems to be a lot of "bad" news around lately   your family is another I have added to my list of "to be remembered"......


----------



## bubba's mom

*this was next to that sign:*






it's a raven!!!



.......and ya know.....come to think of it, that sign wouldn't have been *HALF* as funny if it didn't say "Bird Brain!" under it....(with the "!" at the end of it......


----------



## keishashadow

quote "mac" raven --- nevermore....our group's run of bad luck's gotta change soon 

mom's still in hospital, drs are hiding from me; think they're CYA-ing since she's elderly & running every test known to man, thanks for the support.  She usually drove me crazy but, now the house seems empty without her (my wakeup call to be a better daughter).

yankeepenny - my youngest DS had that test last year.  Don't faint when you see the size of the needle (it's a huge silver metal thing - looks like something out of an old Frankenstein movie).  My kiddos' eyes bugged outthought he was going to bolt .  He said it was no worse than any shot he's ever gotten though...moreso the bark worse than the bite.  Good luck 

tlinus - mean girls are jerks, and @ a parochial school too


----------



## loribell

I received some good news today. We were all but certain that my dad had mesothelioma, if not that then an very bad case of emphezema (sp?). Well he called this afternoon and the doc said there was some scaring from asbestos exposure in the past but other than that he had a small case of emphezema. He wants him to have yearly cat scans to keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't change. We are all so relieved. 

Keisha make sure those doctors do all that is necessary. Hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## t-and-a

Thank you all so much for expressing your condolences; you are all truly special people! 
Keisha:
I hope that your mother is doing better! My mother went through some neurological problems last year and it can be quite frustrating to everyone, especially your mom.  
Tracie: 
I hope your daughter's problems get better quick! I know how hard it is to watch a child go through tough times! 


tarheelmjfan said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss.       How is your DH doing?     Did you SIL have a DH & kids?      I lost a sister to brain cancer in May 2005, & know how hard it is to watch them suffer.     You want so much to be able to help them in any way, but you're totally helpless.    I pray you all soon find strength & peace, during this difficult time.


Mi SIL was divorced and never had children, but she had a boyfriend who had lived with her for almost two years. The boyfriend had a 13 year old son who lived with them and had become quite attached to her. 

My DH is doing better than I expected he would.  We would both stay up late and cry when she got to the point where it looked like she wasn't going to make it.  The Monday night before she passed away, we went to see her and she looked terrible.  She saw us tearing up and we both hugged her and told her that we loved her. She told us not to worry, she'd be around for another week.  She died the next Sunday, my DH was at her side. Before that, whenever she would see any of us start to get down, she would smile and say that we were just jealous because she was going to Heaven first. 

My DH is doing quite well with his quitting smoking. He has only regressed a few times and hasn't smoked at all since March.  I know he wants one, but he won't give in.

We are trying to be strong because we know that she would want us to get on with our lives. That's the kind of person she was. She was the life of the party at Christmas, and we will really miss her!


----------



## t-and-a

Lori, 
I hope your dad's condition is treatable! My thoughts and prayers will be with you.


----------



## macraven

bird brain checking in.....    

roseprincess, lots of hugs to you.
sorry about the loss of your great uncle.

lori hugs to you also.....hope dad improves and feels more like himself soon.
he has a loving family wanting the best for him

t & a again, more hugs for you.


i think that covers our homies and their families....

and to sweet keisha shadow.....oodles of hugs for you too.
your mom will be home soon.  and she will be so happy to be able to spend more time with you.   


to all you homies inside this box......hang in there, it will get better.
think positive.

i see it as the only way to be


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> *bird brain checking in*.....
> 
> roseprincess, lots of hugs to you.
> sorry about the loss of your great uncle.
> 
> lori hugs to you also.....hope dad improves and feels more like himself soon.
> he has a loving family wanting the best for him
> 
> t & a again, more hugs for you.
> 
> 
> i think that covers our homies and their families....
> 
> and to sweet keisha shadow.....oodles of hugs for you too.
> your mom will be home soon.  and she will be so happy to be able to spend more time with you.
> 
> 
> *to all you homies inside this box......hang in there, it will get better.
> think positive.
> 
> i see it as the only way to be*




  spoken like true bird


----------



## macraven

if any of our posters is preggie, we could do a baby lottery...........

you know, pick the date and sex of the baby type of fun game



i hung up the booties when mr mac got clipped so it won't be me


other than that subject which i threw in for a giggle, did anyone get bored with AI tonight?

it didn't wow me tonight.


----------



## t-and-a

There won't be any more babies for us....I took care of that after DS #2 was born.  That would be a fun game though! If nobody is preggie, how a about let's guess who will be next!


----------



## bubba's mom

Mornin' all...... have a great day!!!!  Off to earn $$ for vacation!

and no...no more kids, er rather, BEANS, here for us!


----------



## tlinus

Morning all!

Hope today is a good one for everyone!! We need somemore good news around here!!

I need to find a legit WAHM job besides this babysitting.....b#3 told me this morning that he missed Universal and wants to go back   - He's hooked


----------



## yankeepenny

Good morning all!
if any of you with kids would like a postcard from dis or Uni
while we are there in sept- pmail me. 
I sent cards out last year to a couple of folks. 
 

it will rain all day today- hope i dont drown in between test appt. (or the little boot holds water like a sponge and i end up in the atlantic)  can you see me now on CNN "woman caught in fishing line hauled into boat- biggest catch ever"


----------



## macraven

morning homies............mr sun is not out in my neck of the woods.

maybe he is taking a vacation somewhere near you live.



i think the diet craze is over, eh............just for the record, i am still dieting.
i want to look normal size for my late september trip.


i'm doing this cause i know i will meet some of you that has a camera.
and you know that old saying, cameras add 10 lbs to people in the pics.

so, if i lose some weight and the pic adds 10 to me then i will look normal.

i know that makes sense when you read it if you are a blonde.


----------



## AlexandNessa

macraven said:


> if any of our posters is preggie, we could do a baby lottery...........
> 
> you know, pick the date and sex of the baby type of fun game
> 
> 
> 
> i hung up the booties when mr mac got clipped so it won't be me
> 
> 
> other than that subject which i threw in for a giggle, did anyone get bored with AI tonight?
> 
> it didn't wow me tonight.



Hahaha!  Mike and I are of the "not on purpose" society, so any savvy gamblers would be wise to put their money elsewhere!  

We had American Idol on at work last night, and to be honest, AI never really wowed me, and last night was no exception.  Yawn!


----------



## AlexandNessa

macraven said:


> morning homies............mr sun is not out in my neck of the woods.
> 
> maybe he is taking a vacation somewhere near you live.
> 
> 
> 
> i think the diet craze is over, eh............just for the record, i am still dieting.
> i want to look normal size for my late september trip.
> 
> 
> i'm doing this cause i know i will meet some of you that has a camera.
> and you know that old saying, cameras add 10 lbs to people in the pics.
> 
> so, if i lose some weight and the pic adds 10 to me then i will look normal.
> 
> i know that makes sense when you read it if you are a blonde.



Hey, I would never take or post your pic without your permission!  I only do that to Mike.


----------



## loribell

Boy that won't be me. I already have 4 of them; 23 1/2, 22, 15, & 8. And a 3 yo granddaugther to boot. 

On that thought though, I am watching Ellen and they just showed a commercial from Brussels. There was a little boy & his dad in a grocery store and the dad wouldn't let the little boy have simething he wanted. They then proceeded to show the most horrendous fit, the kid was screaming, throwing stuff & eventually laying on the floor kicking & screaming. At the end of the commercial they wrote across the screen "USE CONDOMS"!  Way to funny! 

Also reminded me of a sign for a store in the Dallas, Texas area - CONDOMS TO GO. Yep that is the name of the store!   I just wonder, as opposed to what? Are they gonna use them there?!

Later!


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> Hey, I would never take or post your pic without your permission!  I only do that to Mike.








what a pal............


----------



## macraven

the BOGO for UO aps are back in 2 ways.

the AAA promo and now this one for floridian residents.
check the link for the second promo

http://www.universalorlando.com/summer_buy_tickets.html?__source=emaillocal0507


----------



## marciemi

loribell said:


> Also reminded me of a sign for a store in the Dallas, Texas area - CONDOMS TO GO. Yep that is the name of the store!   I just wonder, as opposed to what? Are they gonna use them there?!
> 
> Later!



Love this!    My son says they learn in health "Kids in the back seat cause accidents.  Accidents in the back seat cause kids!"  

Just saying a quick hi to everyone before I head off to work and a completely crazy day/evening.  Lori, I haven't forgotten you!  

Just ordered our Cirque tickets for our trip.  One of those "weren't planning on it but suddenly had to have them things."  Oldest 2 DS' high school band will be doing all their halftime shows next year with music from Cirque, so it became compelling!  Due to the cost (and lack of interest on the part of myself and my youngest), we'll let DH take the two of them.  Just more in our impossibly full schedule!


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> the BOGO for UO aps are back in 2 ways.
> 
> the AAA promo and now this one for floridian residents.
> check the link for the second promo
> 
> http://www.universalorlando.com/summer_buy_tickets.html?__source=emaillocal0507



mac - 

got a link for the AAA promo?
may look into that one


----------



## loribell

tlinus said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Hope today is a good one for everyone!! We need somemore good news around here!!
> 
> I need to find a legit WAHM job besides this babysitting.....b#3 told me this morning that he missed Universal and wants to go back   - He's hooked



Hey Tracie the first part of August is a great time to go!!!!! Want to join us?


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> mac -
> 
> got a link for the AAA promo?
> may look into that one







http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1446647

keisha started this thread some days ago.
it was on page 2.

i'll start to bump it up for others to catch it.

keisha posted the way to order it even if you are not a member of the south district aaa.


----------



## keishashadow

I sprung mom they tell me she's the healthiest 76 year old they've even scanned, poked & prodded ; hopefully her episode was just a bump in the road.

Speaking of bumps i just quit trying a few years ago, wanted just one more to add to my brood of boys (soon to be 27, 21 & 14).  I'll gamble on anything (except basketball - too hard to cover the over/under lol).

We could bet on when the next snark will post:

"Why isn't Universal more like Disney?" 

I say the 1st Tuesday after Memorial Day.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

keishashadow said:


> I sprung mom they tell me she's the healthiest 76 year old they've even scanned, poked & prodded ; hopefully her episode was just a bump in the road.
> 
> Speaking of bumps i just quit trying a few years ago, wanted just one more to add to my brood of boys (soon to be 27, 21 & 14).  I'll gamble on anything (except basketball - too hard to cover the over/under lol).
> 
> We could bet on when the next snark will post:
> 
> "Why isn't Universal more like Disney?"
> 
> I say the 1st Tuesday after Memorial Day.



Great news about Mom! I bet she was happy to be sprung!  No more babies for me either, hubby was fixed after the last one. 
So I would have to say the Tuesday after Memorial day is way to far off, someone will post before that for sure!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> i'm doing this cause i know i will meet some of you that has a camera.
> and you know that old saying, cameras add 10 lbs to people in the pics.
> 
> so, if i lose some weight and the pic adds 10 to me then i will look normal.
> 
> *i know that makes sense when you read it if you are a blonde*.



i totally git it....   and i wouldn't post _anyone_ w/o their permission first!


----------



## wwessing

macraven said:


> if any of our posters is preggie, we could do a baby lottery...........
> 
> you know, pick the date and sex of the baby type of fun game
> 
> 
> 
> i hung up the booties when mr mac got clipped so it won't be me
> 
> 
> other than that subject which i threw in for a giggle, did anyone get bored with AI tonight?
> 
> it didn't wow me tonight.





No more babies for me - got my dh "fixed"  (he so hates when I say that) . .  . just grandbabies now (let's make that singular!!!)

As for AI - yeah, wasn't great for me either!  The last couple seasons have been so good, but this one just hasn't been that good for me -- just my opinion.


----------



## wwessing

macraven said:


> i'm doing this cause i know i will meet some of you that has a camera.
> and you know that old saying, cameras add 10 lbs to people in the pics.
> 
> so, if i lose some weight and the pic adds 10 to me then i will look normal.
> 
> i know that makes sense when you read it if you are a blonde.



You are so funny!!


----------



## t-and-a

Looks like everyone else's DH got fixed.....my DH said no snip and clip for him, so I took care of it.


----------



## t-and-a

Keisha, 
It's so good to hear that your mom is better!


----------



## macraven

keisha, so glad you sprung mom!!

hope all is smooth sailing from here on out


----------



## keishashadow

Not only will i be a nervous wreck between now & then (when we step on the plane June 23rd) but; i'll jump a mile each time my cell phone rings in Orlando 

Middle DS (holding down the homestead while we're gone that week) is worried she'll keel over on his watch & I'll be "mad at him".


----------



## loribell

keisha glad to hear your mom has been sprung.


----------



## macraven

that's what i always say about my cat.

if she passes while i am in orlando, i blame mr mac.


----------



## macraven

i can't sleep.  long story

i'm surfing and googling for info and decided to check my air ressie.
i find out tonight my flight has been canceled.  chit.........

i called united and scream.  then i realized it was the automated message i was yelling at, not a person.

now i leave at 6:30 am which is good.  i'll be dead tired by 3 in the afternoon that day but i will be in orlando.  coming home was a night flight so i could stay at universal until an hour before the park closed.  now the flight i was switched to leaves at 6:10 pm.  chit..........again.

i paid $203.50 back in early march.  today the flights for my dates are $339.50.  i don't pay extra since united made the switch.  and i worried i booked too soon and wanted to hold out.

the flight i have coming home only had 4 seats left on it.  it was a good thing i called.  when united cancelled my flights, they put me on different time periods.  when i called i had them switch me to what i listed above.

i went to american air site to see maybe i could snag the 7:44 pm flight one way home.  that one flight is now up to $179.50.  i'm staying with united both ways, no way i would pay that much for one way

you know you want to hear more.  so here it goes.

i have to be at o'hare airport 1.5 hours before the flight leaves. that makes check in time to be 5:00am that morning.  it will take me maybe an hour to get to the airport since the toll way is under construction thru november.
so i have to leave the house by 4.  being the neurotic blonde i am you know i will be out of the house by 3:40am.  not sure what i will tell mr mac about this.  i had planned to leave him a note i was going on vacation but now will have to spring it on him.........rats

i never get to bed until midnight before an orlando trip.  too excited and i leave the last minute things to last.  and i mean last.  heck, i'm excited now just thinking about going to orlando and doing HHN again this year.

i have never wished the summer away as i am now.  
summer, yes the time of year when it is hot outside or at least in the upper 60's maybe 70's.........it is now almost may 17 and our furnace is running.
it's 42 degrees outside and we might get mr sun out on saturday.......

are you still with me?

anyhoot, i am not happy with the airlines.


----------



## macraven

yesterday was the boycott the gas stations day.
i filled up at $3.40 a gallon.
today the boycott is off and gas was at $3.48 today.

you know they had it lower to tempt us to buy yesterday. 
i fell for it and glad i did.....


----------



## tlinus

mac - 

sorry to hear united screwed up. They didn't notify you at ALL???? Hmmm, that seems kind rude  

glad you got the whole flight thingy fixed! Wait until the day before you leave to tell mr mac - kinda like leaving the note thing you wanted to do (although mr mac must be a VERY laid back guy-my DH would hit the roof-but that is only because he would have wanted to go too!! )

don't even get me started on the gas prices......do you know how much profit they made for the first quarter?? an OBNOXIOUS amount.....crude oil price dropped the other day but the price of gas continues to rise  I don't get it.....but I will say they know we need gas so they will keep it at this level for as long as they want too.....then when they drop it to 2.50 they will look like heros or some chit.....not to me!!


----------



## macraven

morning homie tlinius....yea, no contact from united.  they said they would contact me next time this happens... and i thought, it is gonna happen again????


um i leave a note cause he is not a laid back guy....




looks like tracie wins the prize to day for being the first up.
come on homies, time to sign in......

one more day until the weekend..


----------



## t-and-a

Good morning everybody! 

It's a beautiful day in Arkansas, so I brought you all a flower   
Too bad, I have to spend it inside at work!  But....I've got to keep working, so maybe I can make it back to the motherland!  
Mac, so sorry about your misfortune with the airlines; I'm sending some Mummy dust your way in hopes that everything will turn out GREAT for your trip!


----------



## keishashadow

mom's steady & holding - i'm determined to quit worrying or i'll get another ulcer the rate i'm going.
mac - that stinks, and I think of United as a "real" legacy airline too .  Perhaps it's time to kick them to the curb & head to that other airport & join the ranks of SW?  I do know that AT (another bargin basement outfit that I currently run my miles thru) will refund the flight cost if they change the flight times.  Of course, they moan & groan & try to stick you with flight credits, etc. - worth a try.

i'd be hard pressed to find arkansas on a map , glad it's a beautiful day there though.  

It's going to hover in high 50's/low 60's all week here, possible frost warning tonight - guess a quick dip in the pool is outta the question.

a good day to all!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Hey everybody!  Just wanted to check in - haven't posted in a while.  But don't worry, I've still been lurking and keeping up with all the gossip! 

Keisha - glad that your mom is doing better.  I know that was a scare for you!

bird brain, er, uh...I mean mac  - sorry about your airline troubles.  did you ever get to sleep last night?

t and a - I'm so sorry to hear about your SIL's passing.  Sounds like she was a great person.  I'm sure you'll always have wonderful memories of her.

tlinus - Awesome trip report!  Thanks for sharing it with us.  I loved all of your pictures.  Your beans are adorable!  BTW, how's Bean#1 doing with the school/girl issues?

marcie - I'm not looking forward to the teenage years with my DS.  He's only 7 now, but I know there will be some rough roads ahead for him and us.  Just remember that this is all a part of growing up.  It may be tough now, but it'll make him a stronger person later...

AlexandNessa - enjoying your TR too!  I about laughed myself outta my chair when I read the part about trying to find the path to CW and instead ended up at the pool slide!! 

Bubba' Mom - just wanted to say HI!!

Yankeepenny - hope your toe is getting better!

damo - I really liked your thing about taking a picture of your feet at the start of your vacation.  Very funny!

I know I've missed some people, sorry - to anyone and everyone else...a big Tennessee HOWDY!!!!!!


----------



## yankeepenny

good morning all!


*sooooooo,,,,,,,,,,,,think this sara sidle is the miniature killer on csi?????????????????*?   


she is my guess.


anyone else


----------



## loribell

Mornin' homies! Just returned from the vet. Have a beagle that is not feeling well. Found out he is fine, just has some sort of virus that will go away in a couple of days. Took the new puppy as well, she's a pom, for her first shots, and $235 later was on my way back home. Beagle had an accident in the car on the way home! YUCK!

We finally get to play our next baseball game today @ 5:00. Wish our boys luck please everyone! 

Mac- sorry to hear about the airline troubles. Glad you caught it youself before there were no decent flight times left. 

Keisha - Arkansas is right next door to me here in Oklahoma! Itis beautiful here today as well. The farmers are starting to cut the hay and are gearing up for the wheat harvest. Of course for those of us with allergies that's not really a good thing!

GAS PRICES SUCK! I actually checked gas buddy the other day to see what prices are across our driving route to Orlando & we are actually higher here in Oklahoma then any where else we will drive They drill at least one new well around my neck of the woods at least once a week! This is rediculous. 

Oh well, have a great day everyone!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

yankeepenny said:


> good morning all!
> 
> 
> *sooooooo,,,,,,,,,,,,think this sara sidle is the miniature killer on csi?????????????????*?
> 
> 
> she is my guess.
> 
> 
> anyone else



Oh, wouldn't that be something!  I really don't have a guess...I'll be watching closely tonight!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

loribell said:


> Mornin' homies! Just returned from the vet. Have a beagle that is not feeling well. Found out he is fine, just has some sort of virus that will go away in a couple of days. Took the new puppy as well, she's a pom, for her first shots, and $235 later was on my way back home. Beagle had an accident in the car on the way home! YUCK!
> 
> We finally get to play our next baseball game today @ 5:00. Wish our boys luck please everyone!



Lori - sorry to hear that your puppy is sick.  that's not fun.  BTW, how do you like your beagle?  We're looking into getting another dog in the next few months and were looking at beagles.  We think they're so cute!  But we need a dog that won't grow too big and is ok to stay indoors.  Does yours stay in the house with you?

Also, good luck to your boys tonight!!  Baseball is so fun!!  Our 7 yo son plays pee wee.  It's great to watch them now because they're finally figuring out all the details.  Like where to throw the ball when it's hit, and making good plays, etc.  They're improving their skills, you know?  

See ya!
Melissa


----------



## marciemi

Okay guys - I'm running out the door again, but a couple links to keep you busy while I'm gone!  

Mac - we went through the same type airline dilemma a couple months ago, but with Midwest.  Suffice it to say after hours of calls and incredible frustration, we're now flying Air Tran.  I posted an incredibly long, detailed thread about my woes with them.  If you'd like to read it, the link is:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1405257

Also, for everyone - I finally got my Countdown Calendar thread up.  Check it out to see the cool calendar we made:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1456126

I'll be back this afternoon to be more sociable!


----------



## macraven

hey homies........i'm still awake and going strong

i can't do sw flights as the airport is south of chgo.  i flew out of that airport once with taking a town car from home to there.  the cost for that little sedan ride cost me  in 1998 $120 plus tip.  can you imagine the cost now???   carfare to ohare which is closer to me costs now only $48 plus tip.  

the carfare to midway airport would cost me about as much as the air fare.

midwest is one airline i love.  used it twice but they are a lot higher than american or united.  when i used them the tickets were close to double what i pay out of chgo.  they had great service and choc chip cookies....

maybe i will just stay in orlando and get a job there instead of dealing with the return flight     maybe not.......i do have to come home sometime to mr mac....... 


i only take direct flights, no connecting ones so i am limited to which airlines i can use.





when is everyone's birthday?  i found some cute happy birthday smilies.
i can start using them.
post your birthdate, not year.  i already know how old everyone here is.
no one is a day over 30  
mine is in the summer, august 19.
do i have a birthday twin out there among the homies?


----------



## macraven

i thought since not every one gets to take trips to orlando yearly, we could do birthday greetings for those that tell us their month/date of the beginning of their lives....
that's why i brought it up.  then everyone will feel special on one day of the year at the dis.


----------



## t-and-a

macraven said:


> when is everyone's birthday?  i found some cute happy birthday smilies.
> i can start using them.
> post your birthdate, not year.  i already know how old everyone here is.
> no one is a day over 30
> mine is in the summer, august 19.
> do i have a birthday twin out there among the homies?


Mine is August 23, not far from yours!


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> good morning all!
> 
> 
> *sooooooo,,,,,,,,,,,,think this sara sidle is the miniature killer on csi?????????????????*?
> 
> 
> she is my guess.
> 
> 
> anyone else




spoiler in case you haven't read the paper on what will happen on csi today




















































































i read in today's paper that tonight they will reveal the miniature killer and also the relationship between grissom and sara will be revealed to the team once sara disappears.


----------



## macraven

t-and-a said:


> Mine is August 23, not far from yours!





thanks, so i guess this makes us cyber cousins, close enough to mine.

i'll keep a list of who joins in with dates.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

just had my bday - April 29!
-melissa


----------



## marciemi

Mine is January 30th - brr!  

Come on homies - go over and check out my countdown calendar - or I'll be forced to put all those pictures over here for you to look at!


----------



## bubba's mom

marci....what a wonderful job on your calendar....i wish i had your kinda time!!!  how fun for your family!!

mac....have you ever thought about staying at a hotel near the airport the night before??  mr mac could drop you off and the hotel would most likely have shuttle service to the airport.  you'd have to decide if the money is worth that extra sleep and convenience......(it is in MY book)


----------



## yankeepenny

marciemi said:


> Mine is January 30th - brr!
> 
> Come on homies - go over and check out my countdown calendar - or I'll be forced to put all those pictures over here for you to look at!





no way no way no way
mine is january 30 th too!   
*okay i will admit it....i just turned the big 40 , so that makes me a '67 baby. *


----------



## yankeepenny

mac, you still awake??????????


----------



## yankeepenny

okay i have not seen the sun since like sunday. and it is supposed to rain until sunday. 

are the beans getting wet in PA???? 

go ahead and flame me....but i am going to go into the tanning booth and stay in until the sun comes out.....kinda like the opposite of vampires, aint it......


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> mac, you still awake??????????







yup .............

i will go to bed tonight.  i have to work tomorrow.  haven't been to work since about 2 weeks now.  long story.



wow, we just started the birthday calendar and already have homie twinkies....penny and marcie both on january 30..


i remember bubba's mom had a bd last year as we talked about it.

is it in august?  maybe 17?   i think it had a 7 in it.  am i right??

we live 33 miles from o'hare so spending the night there before the trip might not work.  mr mac wouldn't be home the night before until about 7:30 in the evening.  he'd really get ticked if i didn't see him before the trip.

i still haven't told him things i should........i'm staying in orlando for 14 days


i'm going to bible study this evening.  i'll check back in here before i go to bed tonight


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> no way no way no way
> mine is january 30 th too!
> *okay i will admit it....i just turned the big 40 , so that makes me a '67 baby. *








40 is the new 29


----------



## keishashadow

Hope you've got a motto for *50* cause it's looming way too large   on august 9th for me.  It helps to see it in print here - NOT....i'm going into old age kicking & screaming. 

lorib - glad to here your pup's going to be okay.  Everytime i hear or see the word Oaklahoma; i start humming that darn show tune. don't know most of the words...just the first line on a continuous maddening loop thru my brain the rest of the day. 

yankeepenny - my fav. place to hide is the tanning bed, i need a tan to hide my wrinkles acquired from years of sun damage (another maddening loop - think i'm on a roll) 

Isn't it Memorial Day yet?


----------



## macraven

wait, maybe bubba's mom's bd is in july.......
i'm sleep deprived, i can't think......but then i am blonde too


----------



## marciemi

yankeepenny said:


> no way no way no way
> mine is january 30 th too!
> *okay i will admit it....i just turned the big 40 , so that makes me a '67 baby. *



Aww - you're so young!  I just turned 41!!!! (Which makes me a 66 baby!)


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> Everytime i hear or see the word Oaklahoma; i start humming that darn show tune. don't know most of the words...just the first line on a continuous maddening loop thru my brain the rest of the day.



Lori and I have been emailing since our trips are at the same time.  Every time I mention my friend Lori, my 13 year old son, says "You mean the one from..."and bursts into song.  His middle school put it on in January and he had a role in it.  I've already warned Lori to expect him to sing every time he sees her!  I'm sure he could tell you all the words if you're truly interested!


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> 40 is the new 29



Dead is the new 80!


----------



## bubba's mom

okay....first of all....regarding tonite's CSI: i believe Sara is the VICTIM, not the killer.....i heard she wants "off" the show to have her baby (which, they did a poor job of hiding i might add   )

i only live about an hour from "the Beans" and we had some wicked storms yesterday afternoon, but that was the first rain in awhile....next 2 days ain't lookin' too sunny tho..... 

second of all....i _was_ going to volunteer my birthday, but mac is right...i had one last year and that was it!    besides, i am having TOO much fun w/ her trying to remember when it is...... (and no, there's no "7" in it!) 


btw....hit 5800 posts....wonder if i'll hit 6000 by vacation time???


----------



## macraven

last year in the summer i remember pming with bubba's mom and we talked about birthdays.  i first thought we are one month apart so she must have a 9 in her birthdate.

then i started to think we were a few weeks apart.
no, it has to be a month as hers was before mine.



ok b.m.   am i hot or cold?



i'm still awake.  too excited now since the halloween horror website went up
http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/


----------



## macraven

morning homies.

catch you when the skool bell rings today.
off to work soon


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> last year in the summer i remember pming with bubba's mom and we talked about birthdays.  i first thought we are one month apart so she must have a 9 in her birthdate then i started to think we were a few weeks apart.


yep



> no, it has to be a month as hers was before mine.


mine _can _be before yours, doesn't mean it's a _month_ before 





> ok b.m.   am i hot or cold?



i'd say rather "warm" 





> i'm still awake.  too excited now since the halloween horror website went up
> http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/



glad this finally went up for you....i know how much you look forward to it


----------



## macraven

let me guess, bubba, maybe august 9?


----------



## t-and-a

Good Morning!

Bubba's mom, you don't want to tell your birthday, or are we going to have to have a "Guess Bubba's Mom's Birthday" contest?

I've got to take DS #1 (13 year old) to get a tetanus shot this morning....he stepped on a nail last night (it went through his shoe).  I called my DMIL last night, who is a nurse and asked when he should be due for a booster, and she said 7th grade is when they give them. He is just finishing the 7th grade and I thought I would get a letter when he needed his shots.....  Needless to say, he is not a happy camper this morning.  To top it off, he was supposed to go to a really cool skateboard park with two of his friends tonight. He says he can't even walk now.....so, he really needs to go to school, but says there's no way he's going.


----------



## keishashadow

marceimi - oh great, now it'll be running thru my brain again today...i may take you up on the lyrics 

morning gang!

barb's a woman of mystery - always keep 'em wanting more!

me - i can't keep my big yap shut 

t - a - it'll be over before he knows it (bribery is always good lol).

good day all

no one watch ER - it was sooooooooooo good!


----------



## tlinus

yankeepenny said:


> okay i have not seen the sun since like sunday. and it is supposed to rain until sunday.
> 
> *are the beans getting wet in PA???? *
> 
> go ahead and flame me....but i am going to go into the tanning booth and stay in until the sun comes out.....kinda like the opposite of vampires, aint it......



we didn't get wet until after 6.....it was a fairly nice day yesterday. today is projected to be cloudy and cool with a chance of showers. keep those fingers crossed, no water in the basement so far!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

t-and-a said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Bubba's mom, you don't want to tell your birthday, or are we going to have to have a "Guess Bubba's Mom's Birthday" contest?
> 
> I've got to take DS #1 (13 year old) to get a tetanus shot this morning....he stepped on a nail last night (it went through his shoe).  I called my DMIL last night, who is a nurse and asked when he should be due for a booster, and she said 7th grade is when they give them. He is just finishing the 7th grade and I thought I would get a letter when he needed his shots.....  Needless to say, he is not a happy camper this morning.  To top it off, he was supposed to go to a really cool skateboard park with two of his friends tonight. He says he can't even walk now.....so, he really needs to go to school, but says there's no way he's going.




I hope your DS is okay....that cannot be fun...ouch!    of course, needles ain't no fun either.....    but, better safe than sorry....

you want to play "guess my birthday"...go ahead..... macraven's off to a smashing start!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> let me guess, bubba, _maybe_ august 9?


----------



## tlinus

morning all! 

hope everyone is having a great friday.

i experimented with not taking any meds yesterday - yeah that was stupid!!  

no more playing around with that - i will be a good girl and take my medicine

my bday is september 16th


----------



## bubba's mom

hey Tracie....

i wrote that excuse letter (on the DIS meet thread for the end of June) for your DH.....


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> hey Tracie....
> 
> i wrote that excuse letter (on the DIS meet thread for the end of June) for your DH.....



I meant to thank you for that.....have to show him later


----------



## yankeepenny

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING!
RAINING SHREKS AND DONKEYS RIGHT NOW.
supposed to rain until monday. 

I watched csi......bet sara leaves......
it was kinda weird.....

anyone have a prediction on who dies next on lost? i wonder if it is Charlie.....
 i dont think locke is dead though....


----------



## yankeepenny

if you have not yet seen it, there is a huge slam against universal under theme park strategies titled "for those of you considering....." lots of posts and reads since it came on around 8 last night......

just an fyi/////


----------



## tlinus

yankeepenny said:


> if you have not yet seen it, there is a huge slam against universal under theme park strategies titled "for those of you considering....." lots of posts and reads since it came on around 8 last night......
> 
> just an fyi/////



yeah....its noted in a thread here.....been there and commented, how could i not


----------



## yankeepenny

Mrs. Bean- i loved what you wrote on page 4 of that thread. 

by the way, just a 'studying and loving my ultimate universal book you all recomended,,,,,shhh  take it to work too.....

shhhh  dont tell anyone......

fits nicely in my motherload of a handbag....
shrek would fit too....


----------



## loribell

NashvilleTrio said:


> Lori - sorry to hear that your puppy is sick.  that's not fun.  BTW, how do you like your beagle?  We're looking into getting another dog in the next few months and were looking at beagles.  We think they're so cute!  But we need a dog that won't grow too big and is ok to stay indoors.  Does yours stay in the house with you?
> 
> Also, good luck to your boys tonight!!  Baseball is so fun!!  Our 7 yo son plays pee wee.  It's great to watch them now because they're finally figuring out all the details.  Like where to throw the ball when it's hit, and making good plays, etc.  They're improving their skills, you know?
> 
> See ya!
> Melissa



Melissa we love the beagle. He is such a good puppy, actually a year old now. He is an inside dog for the most part, we do let him go out and run around some since we live in the country.


----------



## loribell

We had a wonderful night of baseball last night, won 2-0. We all went to eat & then back to the ball field to watch our competition for tonight. 

Unfortunately the night ended terribly. On the way home a dad & his son from Tuttle were killed in a car accident and we are all devastated. His wife and two other boys were not with him fortunately. I had seen her at our ball game and didn't ever see him but Michael said he saw him during the second game. After the game as we all left Michael asked if we could stop and get something to drink so we did. One of the ball players families that was right in front of us leaving the game had to swerve to miss the car that hit our friends head on. All I can think is that is we hadn't stopped that would have been us. I think the baseball team made it through before the accident, but it had to have been by just a few minutes. We went through before there was any emergency vehicles on the scene. They had one body covered on the ground and had another on the ground trying desperately to revive him and Michael saw the whole thing. I know he didn't sleep at all last night and then we found out this morning that it was friends. They were just there watching us play, none of their boys are on the team. Their oldest boy is in the 8th grade & Michael used to play little league ball with him. Michael would go over to their house and the dad would help him with his batting. He was such a wonderful person as was the son that was killed, he was in the 5th grade. His wife came up to me after we won last night and gave me a big hug. I can not imagine what she is going through now. They also have a little one that is in the 1st grade. 

Please say a prayer for her & the boys.


----------



## bubba's mom

that is so sad to hear   i will definately keep that family in my thoughts and prayers ......so scary to witness it too!  i just simply cannot imagine......


----------



## AlexandNessa

OMG, what terrible news loribell.    I will certainly keep the family in my prayers.  How very sad.


----------



## t-and-a

Oh Lori, that's terrible! I feel for the family and your entire community. It's hard on everyone when something like that happens. I will say a prayer for the mother and the other boys, as well as your family.


----------



## keishashadow

loribell - so sad to hear.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

macraven said:


> i think the diet craze is over, eh............just for the record, i am still dieting.
> i want to look normal size for my late september trip.
> 
> i'm doing this cause i know i will meet some of you that has a camera.
> and you know that old saying, cameras add 10 lbs to people in the pics.
> 
> so, if i lose some weight and the pic adds 10 to me then i will look normal.
> 
> i know that makes sense when you read it if you are a blonde.



I heard about a study on the news a couple years ago where they had men guess women's weights.    They averaged guessing they weighed 5 lbs. less, if the woman had on a nice smelling perfume.    Apparently, the smell made them appear more favorably in the man's eyes.     How much do you think we could appear to lose, if we took a bath in it?  



marciemi said:


> Dead is the new 80!



No way!!!   I'm not dying until I'm 94.   My hubby will be 100.    He's an older man, you know.      We're going to die the same day.    That's how the world works in the bubble I live in.  

BTW, my birthday's May 3rd.



yankeepenny said:


> if you have not yet seen it, there is a huge slam against universal under theme park strategies titled "for those of you considering....." lots of posts and reads since it came on around 8 last night......
> 
> just an fyi/////



I've started avoiding most of those threads.    I'm constantly wondering, if it's actually adults posting most of that "pixie dust" & UO bashing stuff.    A 12 yr. old, maybe.    An adult seeming to truly believe in the "magic" of "pixie dust".     You know, the stuff that only other Disers would understand.     Since it would be best for me to not tell 1/2 the people on this board that they seriously need to grow up, I'm trying to just stay away.  

*Keisha,*
I'm glad to hear your mom got a clean bill of health, & is back home.  

*Marcie,*
I love your calendar.    What a great idea!     I'm really impressed that you got your teen boys to show enough enthusiasm in the trip to pose for the photos.    How did you manage that?     My DS is too much like his dad.    They like to just show up & everything be all planned out & magically fall into place.    All they care about is knowing where we have reservations to eat at.  

*t-and-a,*
I hope the shop is over with by now.    That's not a pleasant experience.

*lori,*
Congrats on your win.   Unfortunately, the extremely story that followed does take some of the joy out of it.    My heart is broken for the mom & kids left.      As bubba'smom said, I can not imagine.    The only thing that could possibly be worse than losing a spouse would be losing a child.     I hope the team will be able to keep it together tonight.     I know the game is important to all of you.    I'm also sure the family will be in your thoughts as well.  



It looks like I'm going to have to start watching the networks at night.    I'm a boring Nat. Geographic, Science, Discovery, History Channel, etc. watcher.    That's when there's not a ballgame I want to watch.    I have no clue what you're all talking about.  

For all of you getting rain, please send some my way.    I went out early, & saw a couple rain drops hit the windshield.    I was about ready to stop at the grocery store for cake & ice cream.    Rain is certainly reason for a party at the moment.   Alas, it was a false alarm.    Still no rain.  

PS:   When you send the rain, be sure it knows to skip all UO property.    Fan2CSkr is on her way there, & I wouldn't want her blaming me for a rainy vacation.


----------



## marciemi

Lori - I read your email and then your post here.  Wow - that's about all I can say.  I hope your son is handling it okay - does he have any games coming up still here that he has to prepare for?  I'm guessing even something like this wouldn't delay the games since the family wasn't directly involved in the baseball and they've been delayed so long already.  But it certainly has to affect your son and others who knew the family.  I'm sure you'll be of help to the family as time goes on here.  I'm so sorry about it and have them in my prayers.


----------



## marciemi

tarheelmjfan said:


> *Marcie,*
> I love your calendar.    What a great idea!     I'm really impressed that you got your teen boys to show enough enthusiasm in the trip to pose for the photos.    How did you manage that?     My DS is too much like his dad.    They like to just show up & everything be all planned out & magically fall into place.    All they care about is knowing where we have reservations to eat at.



What you don't see is the scenario leading up to this.  Me screaming at DS11 to "get his butt down here so we can do some pics NOW!"  Followed by him coming down, rolling his eyes, without a shirt on.  Me yelling at him because he doesn't have a shirt and him yelling he was changing for soccer (which is about 5 minutes away at this point).  Telling him we NEED to do pics NOW because the lighting isn't good in that room after dark so go find his shirt.  Him coming in and pouting because now he doesn't want to do pics (AND is going to be late for soccer).  Me threatening that if he doesn't look HAPPY in this picture he's not going to come with us to Disney!  Actually my teens were the easy part in this - they were just sitting amused during this entire exchange waiting to actually take the pictures! 

DS13 is my Disney planning buddy.  He's the only one interested in all this and has read TGM and DIS, along with all the trivia books with me.  My other 2, and DH sound exactly like yours - "just tell us where to be and when and we'll be there!"


----------



## marciemi

t-and-a said:


> I've got to take DS #1 (13 year old) to get a tetanus shot this morning....he stepped on a nail last night (it went through his shoe).  I called my DMIL last night, who is a nurse and asked when he should be due for a booster, and she said 7th grade is when they give them. He is just finishing the 7th grade and I thought I would get a letter when he needed his shots.....  Needless to say, he is not a happy camper this morning.  To top it off, he was supposed to go to a really cool skateboard park with two of his friends tonight. He says he can't even walk now.....so, he really needs to go to school, but says there's no way he's going.



Sorry to hear about your son.  Hope he's doing better now and survived his day at school.  13 sounds late for that follow-up tetanus - I know my oldest got it at 10 and my other son got it at 11.  I was thinking I was WAY behind on youngest DS who will be 12 next week.  I just called the doctor to get him an appointment for a physical - we moved here last summer and never actually found a doctor yet.  But his inhalers are expiring and he's going to camp this summer and hadn't had that tetanus shot.  I remembered trying really hard to get an appointment for my older two last summer to get a physical for sports (scheduling 2-3 months out), so decided I better call soon since camp is mid-June.  I call yesterday and ask what they have for a new patient physical and the receptionist is like "how about 3pm"?  I'm like "today?"   Uh, I was thinking more when school got out!  Finally compromised on mid-June!  I thought I heard something about Chicken Pox boosters too and maybe even another vaccine - guess we'll see!  Pixie dust to your son!


----------



## macraven

lori, that is hearbreaken news.  i'm sure you and your son are overwhelmed
at this point.  i have them on my prayer list.



hey, fanCSkr8 left without saying good bye to the homies????



i forgot what else i was going to say.  i read what i missed but don't remember squat right now except for the may 3 bd.....


----------



## macraven

tetanus shots are good for 10 years.


----------



## t-and-a

Thanks for all pixie dust and well wishes for my DS! We made it through the shot and he said it didn't even hurt!   I took him back home and he stayed and soaked his foot in warm betadine water on and off until I came in for lunch. I expected to take him to school then, but he wasn't ready.  We had to soak more and put more neosporin and bandaid it! Then he had to test his skateboard to see if he could make it......... I was very patient with him. I was probably too nice. By the time I got him ready to go and went through the drive thru at McDonalds, it was 1:30 when we got to the school.  He had his skateboard with him because he had really been looking forward to tonight and I felt sorry for him.  The gate was locked to where they keep the bikes and skateboards, so he chunked the board over the fence.......

Well, I parked my car and went to walk him in the building to check him in with the office and the principal was standing outside.  He asked how we were and I told him that Zack had hurt his foot, but was on the mend and ready to come back to school.  Well, he said that it was too late to bring him to school.  Oh well! I had wasted my lunch break and took him back to work with me.  I don't know what I would do if my boss wasn't so laid back! I finished up what absolutely had to be done and we left and went back to the school to retrieve the skateboard and so he could catch up with his friends.   

What a day!


----------



## damo

Loribell, sorry to hear about your friends.  So much sad news on this board lately.

We went and saw Shrek 3 tonight.  I highly recommend it.  The Disney people won't like it that much, though.  I thought the music choices were great.  Lots and lots of funny stuff but you really have to be paying attention.


----------



## damo

I know you all don't really care... but the guy in my sig, Kalan Porter, Canadian Idol 2004 has a new single out after about a year and a half delay since his mom got cancer and he put his career on hold.

http://www.myspace.com/kalanporter


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all  
Sorry, been MIA. Been pretty busy the past few days. I just got caught up reading a few pages. As for me, let's see....this past Wed, I went shopping for some clothes and just stuff I needed. Thurs. night(last night),I went to my great uncle's wake on the northwest side of Chicago. DH and kids stayed home. I went with my parents. I was completely exhausted after I came back home from the wake. I had DH tape ER for me last night, as I only caught the last 5 min of ER. This morning, my DS had his art expo of his painter/artist on display, with a bunch of other kids, at school. I went into school for the art exhibit and the powerpoint presentation of his artist. Later on, I tried to watch my taped epi of ER and kept getting interrupted by phone calls. Finally got thru the taped epi. Then the kids came home from school. Next week is going to be hectic, too, with alot of end of the school yr school stuff   
Oh yeah, I watched AI on Wed night, not happy Melinda got voted off  
I really like her, her singing and personality. I did do the phone voting for her on Tues night. I guess it just wasn't enough votes for her I suppose  
Well, she'll do fine with her career, tho  I like Blake and Jordin, too, but I hope Blake wins.  I'll have to tape Tues night's episode, since I won't be home for it.


----------



## roseprincess

Mac- I can't remember if I congratulated your DS in graduating college! Congrats to him!    
* Oh, my birthday is September 2-will be turning 41 then.
DH's birthday is coming up on May 31. Have to go shopping for him soon for his gifts   

Loribell-  so sorry to hear about the dad and son that were killed in the car accident  Praying for the family in this difficult time. 

t-and-a- Hope your DS's foot is doing better   
I think my kids just had their tetanus booster last month when they turned 10. They also got the chicken pox booster at their 10 yr well exam last month. 


I forgot, who was it that went to Hershey Park for Mother's Day? Were their more pics than hte raven zoo pic? Just wondering what the Boardwalk looks like? I don't think the boardwalk part opens til Memorial day weekend. 

Damo- was wondering who that was in the pic in your siggie  I thought it was your DS or someone you really knew  

Hi to everyone I didn't address


----------



## macraven

hi rosemarie, so good to see you here.  i was just wondering today where you were.  i remembered you had the services for your great uncle this week but didn't know when.

do you think you will ever go back into nursing?
yea homies, rose is a nurse.


sounds like a lot of fun for your children this week.


tomorrow, i will clean this dump that i live in........unless i get distracted.


i forgot to watch E this evening. it was the red carpet for johnny depp movie.
i'll have to catch the rerun on monday night now.


----------



## loribell

Thanks so much for all the kinds words everyone. 

We just got home from the state championship ball game. Of course the boys just were not in to playing and it was a terrible game. I know that the family was not directly involved with the ball team and that we had already had to postpone the games for a week but there is no way that something like this couldn't affect those kids and it was obvious that it had. The boys had all written the dad and sons initials on their ball caps to honor them. It is all just so sad. 

Here is a link to a video that shows the truck after the accident if any of you would like to see it; http://www.koco.com/video/13350436/index.html

The car that hit them crossed the median and was airborn when it hit them. Justin, the son would have turned 12 on Tuesday, which is when the services will be. He wanted to play professional baseball when he was older.

Again, thanks for all the kind words and please say a few more prayers for the Tiderman family.


----------



## bubba's mom

roseprincess said:


> I forgot, who was it that went to *Hershey Park for Mother's Day*? Were their more pics than hte raven zoo pic? Just wondering what the Boardwalk looks like? I don't think the boardwalk part opens til Memorial day weekend.





 



not impressed w/ the "boardwalk" opening up.....looks more like a "waterpark", but i will post pix later today....haveta go to work first!  

have good day everyone.....catch ya's later......


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Woke up with a splitting headache this morning  Still have it, but it's a little dull now. Hopefully it will totally go away by the time I go to church tonight. 


Bubba's mom-I thought it was you that went to Hershey Park recently  
My kids love anything to do with waterparks- so I know my kid's don't mind the waterpark look. It seems where I live, alot of outdoor/indoor waterparks   are popping up. I guess it's the new marketing tool for the hot summers and indoor waterparks,too- for all year around  

Loribell- thanks for the link to the truck accident. So sad  

Mac- not sure when I'll go back into nursing. My kids seem to need me too much as it is. DH goes into work 5 days/week- he doesn't work from home.
Maybe when my kids get alot older. I'm really not in a hurry to go back anyways-too much stress with other coworkers in the past. Too much backstabbing from coworkers in the past- which has happened to me alot when I did work in nursing. I do keep my Illinois nursing liscence updated and current tho. Maybe someday I can do substitute school nursing- that might not be a bad idea.  
Oh, I did try to get a splinter out of DS's hand 2 weeks ago. It was in really deep, too! It took DH and I 45 min to get that darn splinter out of DS's hand!
It felt like we were doing surgery- now if someone could have paid me for that   

Hi to all!


----------



## macraven

good afternoon homies.
i decided it was too nice of a day to clean my joint up.  i tell ya, it's a real dump.


think i am going to piddle my day away and will be forced to do the   today.

you know, i just washed those clothes a week ago and now i have to do it again.

it's just not fair!!


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> good afternoon homies.
> i decided it was too nice of a day to clean my joint up.  i tell ya, it's a real dump.
> 
> 
> think i am going to piddle my day away and will be forced to do the   today.
> 
> you know, i just washed those clothes a week ago and now i have to do it again.
> 
> it's just not fair!!


My place isn't that great looking, either. I have stacks of papers to go thru that I haven't touched in a few months  
We need to motivate each other


----------



## macraven

ok rose you're on.


play on the computer all afternoon then do the papers tonight at midnight.


aren't i motivating.......


----------



## roseprincess




----------



## macraven

look what i found on another site.....


FREE Smoothie at Bubba Gump

Get a coupon for a FREE smoothie (with purchase of an entree) at Bubba Gump in CityWalk for answering a short survey. Cannot be used in conjunction with any other special offer or coupon. One coupon per table. Coupon expires 8/14/07. Click here to complete the survey. (Printable coupon appears on next page after you answer survey.)

i printed off the coupon in case you can;t get it to click they way i posted it.

if you want the coupon, pm me for the site.

coupon expires aug 17 this year


----------



## Melanie230

Just thought I would share that we are headed out to see SHREK 3 at 6:45 EST!  I will write a review when we get home!


----------



## goNDmay9

i have been a dis slacker for a while.  Does anyone else feel as if work always gets in the way of all the fun things you want to do??  

Anyway - is it too late to join?  you know i am addicted to this site.  Even more so when i hit countdown mode!


----------



## bubba's mom

nope...not too late.....everyone is welcome....IF you can keep up...sometimes you can go to work for the day, and before you know it, there's 3 pages added to this thread  

macraven will give you your "formal" welcome (as it is her brainchild)


----------



## t-and-a

Barb, 
Did anyone ever guess your birthday? If they did I missed it.


----------



## macraven

to our newest homie


*goNDmay9*


you are extremely welcomed here !

some homies come and go and jump in weeks after they first posted.
this is just an open 24 hour yak place.  but many have not stayed around to midnight when i am here...... 


post anytime about anything.  we always have _something about nothing_ to talk about..



nope, barb is tight lipped on the date.  she might not have seen what i posted the other day on my last guess of her bd.

i think she is playing hard to get.


----------



## t-and-a

OK, Barb! Nobody asked you to tell how old you are.....not that you're worried about telling your age, we know you're just a young thang!


----------



## goNDmay9

wooo hooo - rolling with the homies!!!  


ok - off to amazon to buy kelly's book   i am trying to figure out some of the more "random" things to do this year both inside and outside the parks.


----------



## macraven

i've gone to ripleys believe it or not place near the mercado one night.
it was a night hhn was not going on so we ventured off site.

that place of ripley's sells its last ticket around midnight.



i like strange things.


also, one evening i went to the movies in city walk.


that's the only things i can think of right now that i did away from the parks when i stayed at hrh


----------



## marciemi

Has anyone seen these kind of lime green crocs:






Or do you not do lime green on this thread?  Do I need to go back to the Fockers Watchers thread?  (I dropped out of that one!)  I thought they were cool, but have only found them in kids sizes (sigh - like the lime green Disney crocs only come in kids sizes!)


----------



## macraven

hey homie..
i was on the fockers thread for awhile but was not received warmly so i unsubscribed to it.  the fun ending when i was constantly ignored.

so i brought my toys back over here.



i love the lime green.  i wear a little lime green ribbon on my tops everyday i am in the parks.  i always understood that the lime green was to signify you were a dis member.  i have seen the lime green at UO many times.  i try to get the person's attention when i do.


i don't do crocs.  i can't wear them.
but you can croc here all you want to.  we have no restrictions on what we yak about.  maybe someone else here does the crocs thing.  maybe it is keisha.


----------



## bubba's mom

Okay....DS decided to take me and my Mom (and DH) to Hersheypark for Mother's Day...... here's an _abbreviated_ trip report  (y'all ain't gettin' one of those "fancy long" TR's outta me for _this_  )........

Mother's Day Sunday we headed to Hersheypark for the day.  A bright sunny day that sunburned my nose and the top of my head (sorry, no pic of that!   )  About 70 degrees and not very crowded...well, the lines weren't crowded, but there were TONS of cheerleaders wandering around   .  We first started with the  Skyride and Bubba loved the Great Bear rollercoaster that seemed like it wanted to "intertwine" w/ the skyride.  
After that, the PeanutButter Cup Xtreme was nearby, so we headed there.  A brief 10 minutes wait or so, but I wouldn't wait longer than that!  It was like a Buzz Lightyear ride...altho, the "guns" were handheld and not attached.  You actually had to keep pulling the trigger   (not just keep it pressed as in MIB) and the "car" rode thru SO fast, and the targets were quarter size, I didn't do well at all!  I would say this ride was less impressive than Buzz, and I just can't compare it to MIB....no comparison at all   .  
After that attraction, Ryan wanted to do one of those 3D Virtual Reality things with the goggles (only $5!   ), so, it was Mother's Day...why not?  So, we waited for him and "people watched'....what there was of people (it wasn't crowded yet!) 
Now we were in the area of the new "Boardwalk" opening up...(still not sure why they call it the "boardwalk" cuz I sure as heck didn't see any boards!   )  DS and DH went to ride the Wild Mouse, while Mom and I stayed away and I took some pics of the new "water park" opening up.  (Pictures of the water area--) Low crowds , changing area at entrance , another pic , water slide--no water yet , Pic 1 , Pic 2 , Pic 3 , Pic 4 , Pic 5 , Pic 6 , Pic 7 , Pic 8 , Pic 9 , Pic 10 (obviously a kiddie area), Pic 11 , Pic 12 , Pic 13 , and finally what is known as the toliet bowl flush .   (Yes, you come down that slide and swirl around in the "bowl" like in a toliet!  )
We kept mozing around, came upon the Whip.  DS & DM and of course, the awwww pic.
Next, we took DS on the Sidewinder...the first coaster he's been on that goes backwards!  I must say, I remember this being a great coaster when we first rode it when it was new, and it still was a great ride!   (Kinda reminded me of Hulk...after you're "shot" outta Hulk....goes something like that!)DS @ Sidewinder.
After that, we rode StormRunner across from the Sidewinder, which I must say was WAY COOL!!!   I only took a couple of pictures from where we ate after we rode it...but I must mention once you "crest" the top hill, you kinda "hesitate" for a moment and are treated to an awesome view of the park!   And it is a "launch" coaster... Pictures of StormRunner from our outside table: HERE and HERE.  Oh, and here's my DS's $8 cheeseburger on soft kaiser roll.... blech.
I forget what we did after we ate, but we managed to get ourselves to Zoo America.  I already posted macraven's picture  , so I will show you prairie dog and her prairie dog babies.  There were a hoot running around and chasing each other and playing....and of course, when people clap their hands or make loud noise, they "freeze" and look around to check it out....they were quite funny!  
We took a few other pics of deer, buffalo, elk, etc....but, i won't bore you with those...seen one, seen 'em all!!!
Next, we coaxed DM into going up the Kissing Tower.  DH promised he wouldn't sit next to her!    After we assured her you SAT in it and it was ENCLOSED, she agreed. (DM doesn't "do" heights, or things that may hurt her back or give her motion sickness....Universal outta be a hoot next year   ....DH & I already have bets on how long she's there before she "packs in the parks" for the pool    )
Anyhow, DH took some lovely pics of the park from atop the Kissing Tower: Great Bear , StormRunner , Pic  , Pic  , Hershey Factory & Pic  .
We also had DS take us on a car ride, and then he went on the "racecars" by himself...and got a little annoyed at traffic   ....but, he did this a couple of times and enjoyed himself!!
We also (at some point in the day...can't remember exactly when), passed by the Ampitheatre, where Dennis DeYoung of Styx was putting on a show .  We stopped to hear the song "Babe" and when DM started singing very loudly and dancing....I was outta there!  (We don't have any more pictures because DH got told "no photography of any kind".... ooops!  
I believe the next thrill was Great Bear...  THIS was a GREAT ride!!!  We could have "walked on" as there was NO LINE, but since there was only 4 or 5 "parties" ahead of us for the front row, we waited!  WORTH IT!!!!  Comparable to DD @ UO...totally!!!    Awesome coaster....if you like DD, you'd love this! PIC 1 , PIC 2 , loops and  barrel rolls.
I don't have any good pictures of "SuperDooperLooper" but DH and I rode FRONT CAR with NO WAIT!  That tells you how "lame" a ride it is!!!  We went thru the loop and we were going thru the rest of the ride and DH looks at me and says "Boy, this is lame"..... 
Bubba and I did the Swings and DH, Bubba & DM did Bumper Cars.  Bubba also took his Mom-Mom on the Scrambler and had a good time!
By this time, it was getting late and we had an hour car ride home yet..... Just goes to show ya, even being 8, you're still not too old for a  ride from Daddy!
The ride home wasn't real great, DS had gotten sick and we're not sure if it was from dehydration or too much excitement on too empty of a belly!   But, he got almost 12 hours sleep that night and was ready to go to school the next morning!
It was a fun day, a wonderful day with my husband, my son and my Mom and I hope you get an idea of Hersheypark now! 

I'll be happy to answer any questions!!

Thanks for reading!!!   ......and you can watch the music video here!


----------



## bubba's mom

t-and-a said:


> OK, Barb! Nobody asked you to tell how old you are.....not that you're worried about telling your age, we know you're just a young thang!



I'm not worried about telling my _real _age, cuz everyone thinks I'm in my 20's!   .....if they only knew.....   If asked, I say I'm 29....I'm told I can pass for it, so why not "go with it"???    and btw, my birthdate WAS guessed, I just didn't reply that it was guessed!   ....and someone here _knows_ it was guessed....I PMed them


----------



## bubba's mom

marciemi said:


> Has anyone seen these kind of lime green crocs:
> 
> Or do you not do lime green on this thread?



nope, haven't seen 'em....and yes, till the "darkside" can agree on a color, we still "do" the lime....


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> :barb is tight lipped on the date.  she might not have seen what i posted the other day on my last guess of her bd.
> 
> i think she is playing hard to get.




yes i saw it and no, i'm not playing hard to get....i'm actually kinda "easy" but   ...i've got a rep to protect


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> I'm not worried about telling my _real _age, cuz everyone thinks I'm in my 20's!   .....if they only knew.....   If asked, I say I'm 29....I'm told I can pass for it, so why not "go with it"???    and btw, my birthdate WAS guessed, I just didn't reply that it was guessed!   ....and someone here _knows_ it was guessed....I PMed them









i didn't get the pm.........


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom, your mother looks like she is 40.
no lie, she does.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> i didn't get the pm.........



good....it wasn't to _you_    i said i PMed _somebody_......  so, have you figured it out yet?? 

and no, Mom is going to be 59 on Wednesday!  Women in our family don't show their age very well....


----------



## macraven

ok bubba's mom, i just went back and reread all the pages.

i know it has to be august 9 or 19.

i posted that before and all i got was the  


and, no one posted their guess on the thread but me.




still waiting........


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> ok bubba's mom, i just went back and reread all the pages.
> 
> i know it has to be july 9 or 19.
> 
> i posted that before and all i got was the
> 
> 
> and, no one posted their guess on the thread but me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting........




you're in the wrong month mac!   hopefully you'll guess cuz my vcr didn't tape Shear Genius and it's on now, so i gotta watch it and see what happened.....bbl8r!


----------



## t-and-a

bubba's mom said:


> I'm not worried about telling my _real _age, cuz everyone thinks I'm in my 20's!   .....if they only knew.....   If asked, I say I'm 29....I'm told I can pass for it, so why not "go with it"???    and btw, my birthdate WAS guessed, I just didn't reply that it was guessed!   ....and someone here _knows_ it was guessed....I PMed them


A lady at work was shocked when she found out how old I was a couple weeks ago. She told me that she thought I was only about 28! Made me feel good! I would have had to been 15 when DS #1 was born, and I was not a teenage mother, though I've been with my DH since high school and we got married at 19 and 21.


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> you're in the wrong month mac!   hopefully you'll guess cuz my vcr didn't tape Shear Genius and it's on now, so i gotta watch it and see what happened.....bbl8r!






that was a typo.  it is in august i know
i'll go back and edit that post


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> that was a typo.  it is in august i know
> i'll go back and edit that post



ok...august.....got a number to go with that?


----------



## bubba's mom

don't forget, boards goin' down Sat. nite at 10est.....wonder why a Saturday?  is it the slowest nite?  do people actually have a life Sat. nites outside of the DIS???


----------



## Dagny

Hi everyone... just getting back into the swing of things after that horrible death last week.  Hope all is doing well. I can't remind everyone enough to hugs those you love


----------



## Dagny

bubba's mom said:


> don't forget, boards goin' down Sat. nite at 10est.....wonder why a Saturday?  is it the slowest nite?  do people actually have a life Sat. nites outside of the DIS???




so I guess this answers your question...... I have no life


----------



## bubba's mom

Dagny said:


> so I guess this answers your question...... I have no life



me either!


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Another member of the "needs to get a life" club reporting in.


----------



## lookingforward

Hi everyone. Just wanted to share my excitement about my trip this weekend. We are staying at the Portofino for the long weekend, surprising our kids with the trip. I have not stayed at the Portofino in about four years so I am looking foward to it. One of the things we have not done in a LONG time is go to US and see the shows...like the make-up show, etc. 

Got a 244 passholder rate for deluxe room. RPR was sold out and HR only had club left for 370. Can't WAIT to get there   

Any advice, good restaurants, etc? I am on a diet so I was wondering if any Portofino restuarant offer low carb/low cal entrees? That is going to be the hardest part of the weekend (even harder than the Memorial day traffic on Friday )

Thanks! US/IOA bound!


----------



## marciemi

Dagny said:


> so I guess this answers your question...... I have no life



This IS my life!

Mac - I got the same kind of reception on the Focker thread.  For awhile there seemed to be a lot of people and it was a lot of fun, but then it ended up being the same few and they ignored anything I said and the conversation just got....boring!  And all those weird doll avatars with the glowing green eyes?  Guess I just wasn't in on the joke!  I did get some Team Focker Watch lanyards and am meeting up with the person who ordered them because it turned out she lived just a couple miles from where my son is going to camp (out in Western Michigan) this summer, but all the interesting people have left the thread (guess that's you and me Mac!).

Boy, I guess I must be the only one who looks OLDER than my age normally!  I remember when I turned 30 (over a decade ago) and when I told people (friends, co-workers) that it was my birthday and I was turning the BIG (well, at that time at least!) 3-0, I can't tell you how many people said "really, I thought you were older than that!"  Well, that makes you feel good! Then they'd say it was because I already had 3 kids, etc., but still!

ps - I tried to post this last night, but the boards were down!!! What's up with that?    (just kidding!)


----------



## roseprincess

Good Sunday morning all!

Bubba's mom- Thank you SO much for your trip report and pics!  
Also the video you made, awesome!  
Is the Hershey ampitheater a few miles from the park or is that in the park itself? That's so cool that you got to see Dennis DeYoung for a few minutes!
He actually performed here by where I live, for our town festival on Labor day weekend! DH and I were at his concert at our festival! It was way too crowded and we sat way in back. It was bring your own lawn chairs kind of concert, as the concert is totally outside. 

I do have a couple of questions for you about Hershey Park. First, how are the family rides for pooh-sized people? IE, some of the roller coasters, etc?  Are there any weight restrictions on the more lame coasters(the ones that don't go upside down)? I know Camp Snoopy rides that were in Mall of America were pretty restrictive as of weight. Just wondering about this, thanks. 
Also, are there lockers in the Boardwalk area or anywhere in the park and how much do they cost, if you have looked at them lately? I guess I can always go to the Hershey Park website to find out, but maybe thought you might know   thanks! I'm getting excited about this vacation coming up  My ticker is a little off. I actually have about 20 days til leaving to HP.  
Oh, another question- is there some kind of mini golf place, maybe about half-hour away from Hershey? I heard there is one at one of the Hershey hotels, but I think you have to stay at that hotel to use it I suppose? We are going to stay at the Comfort Inn at the Park- about 2 or 3 miles from Hershey Park.
Thanks in advance for anything you can answer.


----------



## tlinus

Morning all! 

Barb - I am going to say August 9th......waiting for the pm  

mac - get anything done at the homestead this weekend? let's compare!! I really need to get some stuff accomplished here - lots of laundry and cleaning to do!!!

On the trip planning front, I do believe that we are going to redo our original honeymoon from 10 years ago. 4 nights in Orlando and 3 or 4 nights in New Orleans. I was given a budget and need to go and research my best options  

I will wait to make a ticker....but there will be one soon!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

roseprincess said:


> Good Sunday morning all!
> 
> Bubba's mom- Thank you SO much for your trip report and pics!
> Also the video you made, awesome!



Must credit DH w/ the video....I don't do video editing  


> Is the Hershey ampitheater a few miles from the park or is that in the park itself?



yep...it's IN the park



> I do have a couple of questions for you about Hershey Park. First, how are the family rides for pooh-sized people? IE, some of the roller coasters, etc?  Are there any weight restrictions on the more lame coasters(the ones that don't go upside down)? I know Camp Snoopy rides that were in Mall of America were pretty restrictive as of weight. Just wondering about this, thanks.


i don't recall any weight restrictions, i do think some of the thrill coasters had larger seats, but that doesn't apply to you ....you said.  The rollercoaster at Camp Snoopy is more for kids, (we have one at our Dorney Park), that is why it doesn't accomodate "Pooh" size....other than that, i don't think you should worry. 


> are there lockers in the Boardwalk area or anywhere in the park and how much do they cost, if you have looked at them lately? I guess I can always go to the Hershey Park website to find out, but maybe thought you might know   thanks!


The lockers are across the walkway (w/ the restrooms) from the entrance to the water area....not sure how much they cost because we didn't use 'em.  I think I remember seeing lockers in the park, but couldn't be certain....sorry.



> I actually have about 20 days til leaving to HP.



i grabbed extra maps, so if you want one, send me your snail and i'll put one in the mail to you tomorrow  



> Oh, another question- is there some kind of mini golf place, maybe about half-hour away from Hershey? I heard there is one at one of the Hershey hotels, but I think you have to stay at that hotel to use it I suppose? We are going to stay at the Comfort Inn at the Park- about 2 or 3 miles from Hershey Park.


have no idea...sorry.....you can always call the hotel and ask them.  since we only live an hour away, we can minigolf at home and don't bother while there!


> Thanks in advance for anything you can answer.



you're welcome!


----------



## damo

Dagny said:


> Hi everyone... just getting back into the swing of things after that horrible death last week.  Hope all is doing well. I can't remind everyone enough to hugs those you love



How is everyone doing Dagny?


----------



## yankeepenny

Good afternoon all! 
still rainy, misty drizzling here in coastal maine.
read thru the Ultimate Universal- now back to page one!
(read my UG book 80 times....)
sun coming out sometime tomorrow....

maybe.....


----------



## bubba's mom

Melanie230 said:


> Just thought I would share that we are headed out to see SHREK 3 at 6:45 EST!  I will write a review when we get home!



and?


----------



## tarheelmjfan

*goNDmay9,*
Welcome!!!     I'm glad you decided to join us.     

On our last visit, we arranged a Backstage Tour of HRC.    Our son loves music, & the tour was the highlight of his trip.     The tour is complimentary, but we did tip the guide.     I'm not sure if you need to arrange it in advance, but I did.    I learned about it here on the DIS, & it was a perfect addition to the trip.     You may want to check & see, if anyone's performing at Hard Rock Live too.    Since we never leave UO property, I don't have any offsite suggestions. 

*bubbasmom,*
Thanks for the Hershey Park review.   That toilet bowl ride looks fun.    My DH & I saw a similar one on the Travel Channel & have been wanting to give it a try ever since.    I couldn't tell in your pic, but do you shoot out the bottom of the bowl?    The one we saw you did, & it looked like a great ride.     Loved the video & pics.

*lookingforward,*
Lucky you!     Have a great trip!    Remember, it's mandatory that you share the trip with us.     We need a trip report with pics.  

*tlinus,*
Sounds like you're planning a great trip.    We love NOLA, but haven't been since Katrina paid them an unwelcome visit.     It sounds like things are  getting back to normal finally.      That will be a great place to spend your anniversary. 

*Penny,*
You were supposed to send the rain my way.    Can I expect it tomorrow?  

Hi, to everyone I didn't address.     Have a great day!


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Has anyone seen these kind of lime green crocs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or do you not do lime green on this thread? Do I need to go back to the Fockers Watchers thread? (I dropped out of that one!) I thought they were cool, but have only found them in kids sizes (sigh - like the lime green Disney crocs only come in kids sizes!)


 
probably the only style i don't own 

i wore crocs when they weren't disney  ; ortho problems - i've been able to forgo painful steriod shots in my heels ever since i've started wearing them as much as possible...goofy looking; but comfy.

fyi, my claim to fame is coining the term "respect the lime" on the lime green thread...i'm still a lime greenie in my heart; but left the boards when too many youngins' joined...just my personal thang.

don't get the whole Focker Watcher thing?  might have to check that one out.


----------



## keishashadow

barb - that is some trip report ; i shall save the bulk of it for later - looks like a good read.

Guess i'm the old broad of the thread  but i'm still hanging & banging (had a heckofa great time getting here - lots of miles left on the engine) .


----------



## bubba's mom

tarheelmjfan said:


> *bubbasmom,*
> Thanks for the Hershey Park review.   That toilet bowl ride looks fun.    My DH & I saw a similar one on the Travel Channel & have been wanting to give it a try ever since.    *I couldn't tell in your pic, but do you shoot out the bottom of the bowl?  *  The one we saw you did, & it looked like a great ride.     Loved the video & pics.



I'm not sure altho i would think you would!  DH and DS saw it from up above when they were in line for Wild Mouse coaster...DH is the one who told me about it and i just took the pic!  I would think you'd have to come out _somewhere_??


----------



## marciemi

I too was into Crocs before they were Disney and WAAYY before they were cool (when you got really weird looks).  My most comfortable pair I got nearly 2.5 years ago and had to go to a specialty store (in an upscale area) and call for days until they got them in and rush over there to get a pair.  I still wear that pair much of the time even though there are NO threads left on the bottom anywhere.  I bought a new pair (they're the khaki color) but although I'm trying to break them in for Disney this summer (along with my lime green pair), I'm also trying not to wear the threads off too much because then they become so slippery.  Hopefully I can find the middle ground of comfort with traction!

What I like about the crocs I pictured were the neoprene which looks like it would be so comfortable vs. the strap, but I looked at the crocs site, and they aren't made in adult sizes.  

There really are about 3 (long) Focker threads.  One was primarily to pass off the "Crocs" - the little trip crocodile dudes that people put in their pictures.  Personally, I didn't see the point in that and can't imagine spending the time to do it, but to each his own.  I started on one thread, then that turned pretty much into a "when is everyone going" thread, then another one spun off and I joined that one.  That's where I met the cool people, and got the lanyards, but I think a lot of them had April trips and stopped coming by the thread.  That's when it just seemed to get exclusive.


----------



## Melanie230

LOVED SHREK THE THIRD!!  Very cute movie.


----------



## bubba's mom

Melanie230 said:


> LOVED SHREK THE THIRD!!  Very cute movie.



THAT's IT?!?!?!  THAT's your review??  C'mon Melanie....you can do better!  damo said the Disney peeps won't like it....why?    (We aren't planning on seeing it until the first week of July in Fla. at DFIL's house)..... I will patiently    wait for more details!


----------



## bubba's mom

Oh yeah....I'm afk for the next hour....Desperate Housewives is on!   (finale!)


----------



## t-and-a

bubba's mom said:


> THAT's IT?!?!?!  THAT's your review??  C'mon Melanie....you can do better!  damo said the Disney peeps won't like it....why?    (We aren't planning on seeing it until the first week of July in Fla. at DFIL's house)..... I will patiently    wait for more details!



She probably doesn't want to spoil it for anyone..... I can't wait to see it myself, but we probably won't get to see it in the theater. We'll probably wait for the DVD.

BTW, I checked out your video and it was GREAT! It looks like you all had a really good time, and yes, your mom does look young!


----------



## bubba's mom

t-and-a said:


> She probably doesn't want to spoil it for anyone..... I can't wait to see it myself,




okay, okay....Melanie....PM me with more about Shrek!!!  (so we don't ruin it for the others!)


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> THAT's IT?!?!?!  THAT's your review??  C'mon Melanie....you can do better!  damo said the Disney peeps won't like it....why?    (We aren't planning on seeing it until the first week of July in Fla. at DFIL's house)..... I will patiently    wait for more details!



The movie doesn't show the princesses in a very good light and there are a few disney references that they will pick up on.


----------



## keishashadow

good monday!  It's going to be great week, i can feel it in my bones.

yep, no shrek spoilers - didn't get a chance to see it yet (even though) it got crappy reviews. Probably won't until after Pirates this weekend

yo-ho, yo-ho ooops, wrong board - still Capt.Jack is hot anywhere. 

marciemi - yep, i've worn out a couple pairs of crocs myself...you know it's time to retire them the 1st time you slip.


----------



## tlinus

Good Monday Morning all!!!

Yeah - when is Monday Morning good? Anyways, it is looking to be a beautiful weather week here - its time to turn over the garden and plant the veggies!!! 

Still in the research phase of my 10th anniversary-honeymoon trip! Will be putting up a ticker today. Any ideas on how to cheaply do a multicity airfare? Should I just book 3 different trips or do I go with one airline for all 3? It would be PHL to MCO, MCO to New Orleans, New Orleans to PHL.

DH has a training class in NYC 6/3-6/8 so I will be going to NYC with him for 2 or 3 days of that week (Sun-Tues?)  

Hope everyone had a good weekend and is seeing Mr. Sun today!!


----------



## yankeepenny

after 5 days of rain, sun is out here in new england.
 
saw that the big green ogre  crushed  spidey

$$$$$122 million, and it got crappy reviews????? 

maybe that is why we race to the movies.....
since it rained and i knew theaters would be packed, figured i would go when it was 75-80 out....


----------



## damo

yankeepenny said:


> after 5 days of rain, sun is out here in new england.
> 
> saw that the big green ogre  crushed  spidey
> 
> $$$$$122 million, and it got crappy reviews?????
> 
> maybe that is why we race to the movies.....
> since it rained and i knew theaters would be packed, figured i would go when it was 75-80 out....



I heard that this morning about Shrek 3 as well.  I think that will probably be the case with the next Pirates movie as well.


----------



## damo

tlinus said:


> Good Monday Morning all!!!
> 
> Yeah - when is Monday Morning good? Anyways, it is looking to be a beautiful weather week here - its time to turn over the garden and plant the veggies!!!
> 
> Still in the research phase of my 10th anniversary-honeymoon trip! Will be putting up a ticker today. Any ideas on how to cheaply do a multicity airfare? Should I just book 3 different trips or do I go with one airline for all 3? It would be PHL to MCO, MCO to New Orleans, New Orleans to PHL.
> 
> DH has a training class in NYC 6/3-6/8 so I will be going to NYC with him for 2 or 3 days of that week (Sun-Tues?)
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend and is seeing Mr. Sun today!!



Monday morning is good this week because it is a holiday here!!!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

I thought Shrek 3 was hilarious!  We loved it!  May have to go see it again soon!  

and it's not too long either - like maybe 80-90 minutes.  Good length of time for the kiddos.  

I definitely recommend it...
Melissa


----------



## bubba's mom

Shrek got bad reviews?    (haven't heard anything about it)


----------



## dreamscometrue47

Geesh, i really love this thread......

DS (13) loved Shrek3.....


----------



## macraven

our newest homie


dreamscometrue 47

just jump on in and start posting whatever is on your mind.


----------



## Figment22

We saw _Shrek the Third_ over the weekend too.  I thought it was pretty good, although I did like the first and second installments better.  I thought the princesses were funny but then again I don't bathe in pixie dust!   

In other news, I have jury duty tomorrow.  I had a cavity filled today and I'd rather go back to the dentist than have to sit through jury duty.    I hope you all have better plans this week.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Looks like we're the only ones who never go to the movies.     Naturally our DS does.    He's been known to see the same movies 2 nights in a row, so he can see it with his girlfriend, then again with his friends.      Mom & Dad, we're too cheap.    We wait for Pay-Per-View.    Is that sad, or what?  

All my money goes to the doctor.    I had an appointment with a "new to me" dr. today.    He immediately upped my meds, & gave me 2 cortisone shots in my back.     Naturally, he also gave me a script for another long list of tests to have run.    Did I mention how bad I hate going to the doctor?        They don't seem to care that they're taking all my vacation money?


----------



## keishashadow

Figment22 said:


> We saw _Shrek the Third_ over the weekend too. I thought it was pretty good, although I did like the first and second installments better. I thought the princesses were funny but then again I don't bathe in pixie dust!
> 
> In other news, I have jury duty tomorrow.  I had a cavity filled today and I'd rather go back to the dentist than have to sit through jury duty.  I hope you all have better plans this week.


 
i've never gotten summoned --- they say it's a honor & a privledge spread lots of pixie dust.


----------



## yankeepenny

I have had jury duty. not fun. 
but i did my civic duty.

supposed to be 70-75 here all week. 
friday is my day off , watch it rain or something.

103 days..........
 will i make it????


----------



## bubba's mom

i just recently got out of Jury Duty.  Answered all the questions right...er, rather "wrong"!  It was a recall from my last summer call....got out of THAT one because my report date was the date I was flying to Fla! I told them at 8:30am I will be in the air half way between PA and Fla....they excused me. 
When I was 19 or 20, I did sit on a jury for a week!    ALMOST had to spend the night....but, didn't *whew*.... For me, it's kind of a "been there, done that" type of thing.....something I really don't want to do again.... and with an 8 yr. old and working 2 jobs/6 days a week, I really couldn't afford it either!  




(gotta work to pay for vacations!)


----------



## AlexandNessa

Good morning all!  

Last time I had Jury Duty was 2004.  I was surprised I was actually picked to be on the Jury, but I got paid for it, so I really didn't care where I showed up that week!  It was a civil case that if the girl had been smart, she'd have settled out of court.  Instead, we awarded her nothing.  

I think you can get called every 3 years.  That means I'm due this year .... I manage to get called like clock work.  Mike hasn't been called once.  Hmpphhh.

So, what are everyone's Memorial Day plans?  Sadly, both of us are working.  Bummer, but I do hope everyone else enjoys his or her holiday.


----------



## bubba's mom

AlexandNessa said:


> It was a civil case that if the girl had been smart, she'd have settled out of court.  Instead, we awarded her nothing.



 



> So, what are everyone's Memorial Day plans?  Sadly, both of us are working.  Bummer, but I do hope everyone else enjoys his or her holiday.



FINALLY have off THREE days in a ROW!!!    (and Tuesday i'm home alone!)  Plan to empty the attic for the big annual community yard sale June 2....   uuugghhh...not what i WANT to do, but NEED to do.  And, IF i finish that, will do more yardwork.....getting close to my goal of where i want to be before vacation!!!


----------



## AlexandNessa

I know, sad, right?!  She was a high school drop out who was looking for a windfall on a very sketchy case at best.  The insurance company offered her $50K to settle.  She was holding out for a $100K (we learned after we gave our verdict and the judge debriefed us).  She should have taken that money and RUN!  Instead, we sat through one day of voir dire and 3 days of testimony (and 22 minutes of deliberation!)...   

Our spring cleaning involves hiring a dumpster!


----------



## Akdar

Wow, this whole jury thing is catchy, I have to call tonight after 5 to see if I go tomorrow or not!


----------



## bubba's mom

Akdar said:


> Wow, this whole jury thing is catchy, I have to call tonight after 5 to see if I go tomorrow or not!



hey...where YOU been??    Feelin' better these days?  (the weather has GOT to be helping!)


----------



## keishashadow

morning!

Tuesday, it's going to be a long one ; week always drags before a Holiday.


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> morning!
> 
> Tuesday, it's going to be a long one ; week always drags before a Holiday.



not my Tuesday....i'm busy at work today   makes the day go quick!


----------



## yankeepenny

attention threaders!

it is official-


FRACTURED LEFT BIG TOE
 
I just knew screaming twenty straight minutes  that something was wrong..... 

the bone scan also showed the arthritis and plantar fac...(whatever that word is ...) in my other foot as well. 
5 more weeks of the walking orthotic shoe. and the croc on the other one. feel like a dork......


hopefully the weather will be nice here in new england for the weekend.


----------



## bubba's mom

prayers for penny's toe..... 

sorry to hear that penny....i guess there's not really anything they can DO, is there??  (except lots of "good" meds and walking boot)

try to heal quik!  and with the nice weather, you can at least sit outside to lift yer spirits!



yankeepenny said:


> attention threaders!
> 
> it is official-
> 
> 
> FRACTURED LEFT BIG TOE
> 
> I just knew screaming twenty straight minutes  that something was wrong.....
> 
> the bone scan also showed the arthritis and plantar fac...(whatever that word is ...) in my other foot as well.
> 5 more weeks of the walking orthotic shoe. and the croc on the other one. feel like a dork......
> 
> 
> hopefully the weather will be nice here in new england for the weekend.


----------



## tlinus

awww penny! sorry to hear yer toe is broke....broken toes suck - they can't really DO anything for them!!! rest up-sit outside-have a drink-whatever it takes!!

dropped my van off this morning and got my rental one (long story short they had to call 5 different sites to find a van) I should have my van back in the beginning of June  

got lots of plans for the long weekend - now if anything gets done, its another story


----------



## roseprincess

yankee penny- sorry about your big toe 
Prayers and PD for your big toe to heal  
I think the other word you are talking about is plantar fascitis?
I have plantar fascitis(sp) of both feet. I have these expensive inserts in my gym shoes- the inserts have lasted 13yrs so far- got them from the foot dr.

Hope everyone else is doing well!

My kids have a musical program at school they are in tonight. DH is going to videotape and I use the camera. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Figment22

yankeepenny said:


> FRACTURED LEFT BIG TOE


Ouch!  As a veteran of a fractured big left toe (yup, exactly the same ) the one thing I can tell you is be sure to wear supportive shoes.  I know that no one wants to do this in the summertime but I really caused more damage by not listening to the ER doctor's orders.  I wore deck shoes to the ER and he specifically told me *not* to wear them or sandals but I didn't listen.  I ended up having heel problems in my left foot that are still with me.  I know it's a PITA to have to wear sneakers or shoes like them but do it anyway.

I hope you feel better soon.

Anyway, I got lucky today with the jury duty.  I had been through voir dire last week and had been assigned to one case this morning and another tomorrow afternoon.  When we entered the courtroom this morning the judge told us that our services were not needed and that service for this particular case was completed.  

I sure hope the same thing happens with tomorrow afternoon's case!!

Akdar, I hope your jury duty goes well too and that you won't have to serve.


----------



## keishashadow

yankeepenny - sorry to hear hope it starts to feel better soon....know it hurts like heck.

I fractured my right foot (got stitches in my big toe) by dropping a 2 liter bottle of Pepsi on it ; never saw so much blood.   ER staff told me they get them all the time (while they tried not to laugh).  Ortho surgeon they called in said he came in on a toe-truck .  

Got a feeling PTs in the cards & maybe cortisone shots (or Crocs, lots of Cros) if it's plantar faciitis....Good luck!

i'm a committee woman in our County; wonder if it's what saved me from jury duty all these years?  Kudos to those who willing serve.


----------



## goNDmay9

YIKES yankeepenny!  that is awful!  

You will be in our thoughts and prayers!  

I am the ONLY person in the world who had fun at jury duty.  Grant it, it was years ago - but i had a blast.  I was in group one and was assigned immediately after voir dire so i did not wait long.  It lasted 3 days and had to do with a traffic accident. I was so excited because i was elected to be the jury foreman (or forewoman in this case). So when the judge asked the jury "how do you find the defendant", i took a deep breath all excited to say "we, the jury, find the defendant NOT GUILTY" When the judge cuts me off and says - "ma'am just hand us the paper please"!  LOL!  

Too many episodes of law and order i guess.  he he


It did, howeve, make me really nervous to learn the what the average juror's intelligence level is - at least here in atlanta.  NOW that was scary.


----------



## wwessing

I did jury duty many years ago - one and only time.  We heard a case about a young man who had gotten a DUI.  The state's case was overwhelming against the defendant, so we found guilty.  After the judge read the verdict, the defending attorney asked for the jury to be polled and the defendant's girlfriend started sobbing and sobbing.  Come to find out, this was like his 3rd DUI and he lost his license forever and did a little jail time.

Some time later, months. . maybe even a year or two, I read an article in the newspaper about a young man who had been killed by a hit and run driver while he was walking down the side of the road.  Yep, it was the young man we had found guilty of DUI.  I always wondered if the hit and run driver was drunk, but to my knowledge, they never found him.  And I've never been called up for jury duty since (knocking wood!).  

On a more upbeat note, we are going to Lake of the Ozarks in Missouri for the holiday weekend.  Anyone else love this place?


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> yankeepenny - sorry to hear hope it starts to feel better soon....know it hurts like heck.
> 
> I fractured my right foot (got stitches in my big toe) by dropping a 2 liter bottle of Pepsi on it ; never saw so much blood.   ER staff told me they get them all the time (while they tried not to laugh).  Ortho surgeon they called in said he came in on a *toe-truck* .



maybe you should skip drinking Pepsi    

and the "toe truck".....   best line i heard all day!


----------



## macraven

i can't sleep


----------



## macraven

how about a late might card game homies......


----------



## goNDmay9

knowing i have a 9 am meeting tomorrow, and i am just up for no reason.


----------



## keishashadow

where's that creepy glow in the dark butterfly when you need it?

it stinks to not be able to sleep, sorry for you both; hope the sandman came.

morning guys 30 more sleeps for me until i go home to FLA


----------



## AlexandNessa

*GOOD MORNING, SUNSHINES!!!*

I have been up all night as well.  Ready to watch The Shield, shower, then hit the hay I guess.  Anyone else into The Shield this year?  It's one of our favorite shows.

And, can anyone talk about the Heroes finale with me?  Why did the bomb have to go off?  Was Nate not good until Linderman ... you know (don't want to risk a spoiler).

keisha, 30 days, I'm jealous.  I have 136.


----------



## macraven

i love the shield


----------



## AlexandNessa

macraven said:


> i love the shield



So, then, tell me... do you like Ronnie better with the beard or without the beard?  I'm of the "with the beard" camp!


----------



## macraven

i'm with you.
no beard


----------



## AlexandNessa

I am really on a roll being confusing today!  I loved the beard!  I was disappointed he shaved it.  

Anyway, it is a good season this year, isn't it?  I suppose I should go watch last night's episode.  After I unload our friggin dishwasher .....


----------



## macraven

the beard was great the first season he had it then it started to look too bushy.

he looks younger with the beard.

that's ok jodie.
i live in confussion  you fit in fine here with me....


----------



## keishashadow

AlexandNessa said:


> *GOOD MORNING, SUNSHINES!!!*
> 
> I have been up all night as well. Ready to watch The Shield, shower, then hit the hay I guess. Anyone else into The Shield this year? It's one of our favorite shows.
> 
> And, can anyone talk about the Heroes finale with me? Why did the bomb have to go off? Was Nate not good until Linderman ... you know (don't want to risk a spoiler).
> 
> keisha, 30 days, I'm jealous. I have 136.


 
re - heros (it rocks, so glad I picked that out to watch instead of Jericho).  It's mighty confusing; since Hiro can bend time I assume he could possibly fix anything?  I keep thinking Doc in BTF "marty, don't change the time line..." 

My thoughts are:

* that the brothers are still alive (fly off somewhere after disposing of the bomb in space)

* sylar slunk off into the sewer, no way could they have disposed of him so easily.

*  there's a bigger honcho than Linderman floating around, maybe even the evil brothers mummy?  The dad conveniently is dead, wonder if she got rid of him because he had 2nd thoughts about the upcoming bomb?  Or maybe he's alive somewhere in captivity?

*  Cannot remember the Indian dr's name ; wonder if his sister might be alive as a lab rat of sorts somewhere too?

i'm big on conspiracy theories and aliens - elvis has left the building


----------



## AlexandNessa

I just don't get why they wanted that bomb to go off so badly?!  Agree with you too ... I just can't believe that the Petrelli brothers are dead.  What was up with Hiro going back to the 1600s and it ending that way?  And, why was it so important to save Claire?  At the end, she didn't do anything to save the world.   

Mohinder is the doctor's name.  I hadn't thought of the idea that his sister was still alive ... very interesting!  And, did I miss something, or did the girl (the tracker, I can't remember her name) meet Matt before?  I don't remember why she thought he was her hero.  I still have a lot of questions.  I just hope that this doesn't turn into Lost, where it loses its spunk after the first season.


----------



## marciemi

Just some humor to help us survive until the weekend.  I know someone out there's a calc teacher/tutor so you'll have to enjoy this.  Check out the website:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/5107/They-didnt-study

I found it hilarious, but it helps to be a math/engineering geek!


----------



## yankeepenny

attention

*L     O       S          T   * FANATICS

my bet is that Charlie dies and Locke is long gone dead and 
......Kate confesses her true love for Jack, not Sawyer...... 

still like my Sayid .....


----------



## dreamscometrue47

well, i'm not a LOST fanatic, but something is really bugging me: DAYLILIES! 
I have a 2 level wall-like area about 100 feet long out in the back yard, before you enter the pool area. I've planted hosta on the top level and on the bottom level, i've also planted hosta but left room for daylilies in between each hosta...went to the farm/greenhouse today, determined to buy the 18 inch pretty yellow bush-like daylilies you see everywhere that are so so pretty...now i'm not so sure they are tall enuf to fit in...and now i'm thinking different color daylilies may look pretty when I look outside my kitchen window...


i'm not going to sleep tonite, I can tell...I'll keep getting up and looking at that dang enbankment, trying to figure out the right way to go....

any ideass????


----------



## bubba's mom

dreamscometrue47 said:


> i'm not going to sleep tonite, I can tell...I'll keep getting up and looking at that dang enbankment, trying to figure out the right way to go....
> 
> any ideass????




i would say the more "color" you add, the happier you'll be with it.  whatever you get, stick w/ perinnals tho....we are doing our enbankment   and we're going to put ground cover on it (after we ripped out the ivy)....i want something that will stay green all year and flower in the spring/summer/fall time.  thinking about creeping myrtle....but need to talk to the nursery......

have you checked Lowe's and Home Depot and local nurseries?  Sometimes they have neat flowers and such.....maybe consult one of them for ideas?  or look online???

the nice thing about a big enbankment is you can plant a few perinnal (like the hostas) and they will grow back bigger each year and you can divide 'em up.....  

I   perinnals!


----------



## macraven

i'm still awake and tired.
i thought bubba's mom was talking about hair color to dreamscometrue when i first glanced at the above post......


----------



## macraven

i guess no card game tonight.


----------



## keishashadow

dreamscometrue47 said:


> well, i'm not a LOST fanatic, but something is really bugging me: DAYLILIES!
> I have a 2 level wall-like area about 100 feet long out in the back yard, before you enter the pool area. I've planted hosta on the top level and on the bottom level, i've also planted hosta but left room for daylilies in between each hosta...went to the farm/greenhouse today, determined to buy the 18 inch pretty yellow bush-like daylilies you see everywhere that are so so pretty...now i'm not so sure they are tall enuf to fit in...and now i'm thinking different color daylilies may look pretty when I look outside my kitchen window...
> 
> 
> i'm not going to sleep tonite, I can tell...I'll keep getting up and looking at that dang enbankment, trying to figure out the right way to go....
> 
> any ideass????


 
don't even think of anything vining - i have to cut back my neighbors encroaching menance each year - they're insidious just another form of weeds imo 

Day lillies are my fav flower (especially the orangish variety Tiger Lily?); they spread like mad over the years.  My hostas have @ least tripled in size over the last 10 years too - wonder if you can split them?

I bought a bunch of those yellow ones you're talking about last year end of season @ Lowes, only a few came up this year for some reason?  Think the herd of squirrels i have dug up the bulbs and noshed on them.


----------



## Akdar

bubba's mom said:


> hey...where YOU been??    Feelin' better these days?  (the weather has GOT to be helping!)



I'm doing better, I've been real busy, man, it's hard to get caught up with the boards after a day or 2 of not being here!  

The weather is awesome right now, since part of my job at the Post Office (maintenance dept) is riding a big lawn tractor, I like the sunshine and warmth.


----------



## damo

keishashadow said:


> don't even think of anything vining - i have to cut back my neighbors encroaching menance each year - they're insidious just another form of weeds imo
> 
> Day lillies are my fav flower (especially the orangish variety Tiger Lily?); they spread like mad over the years.  My hostas have @ least tripled in size over the last 10 years too - wonder if you can split them?
> 
> I bought a bunch of those yellow ones you're talking about last year end of season @ Lowes, only a few came up this year for some reason?  Think the herd of squirrels i have dug up the bulbs and noshed on them.



I broke a shovel this weekend splitting up hostas.  They are TOUGH!!! but do really well after splitting, just like daylilies.  My favourite daylily right now is Many Happy Returns.  It is a really pretty yellow that blooms continually all summer.


----------



## dreamscometrue47

damo, that's the kind I just bought! going out to put them in right now....

thanks everyone


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

Bubba's mom- got the Hershey Park maps you sent me in the mail Got them late yest afternoon. Thank you so, so much!! Now I know what restaurants/food are offered at Hershey Park, as their website doesn't tell me much as of food in the park. Also, I can weed out the rides for my DD probably shouldn't be riding  b/c of her congenital heart defect. Hershey has a number system of 1 being slower rides to 5 being extremely intense rides.
Thanks again, Bubba's mom! 

Mac- you got to get some more sleep  
maybe if you fall asleep with your contacts on(like I do),you might get more sleep that way  


Brought in my glasses yest. to the eye place since my frames broke over a month ago. Picking my glasses up today. Overwearing my contacts way too much. Tonight DS has his cub scout pack meeting- DH usually takes him.

Anybody watch AI finale last night? I figured who was going to win- no surprise there. I enjoyed the singing acts- Tony Bennett, Gladys Knight, Smoky Robinson, Bebe and Cece Winans, former idol winners.  
It was nice to see Taylor Hicks again and Ruben Studdard.
I really enjoyed Bebe and Cece singing with Melinda  

Ok, gotta get going so I can run my errands.


----------



## macraven

but rose, i don't wear contacts.......




have to leave in a bit


----------



## NashvilleTrio

To any LOST peeps...

****warning - spoiler ahead******















Were you as blown away as I was with the fact that Jack's "flashback" scenes were actually "flashforward" scenes????  How crazy was that?  I did not see that coming at all!!!

And I cannot figure out for the life of me who it was that had died...Definitely someone from the island.   Jack seemed to be very upset when he saw the obituary in the newspaper...and when the funeral director asked him if he was family or friend he said "neither."  Any thoughts on who it was that died?

And is Kate with Sawyer now??  Can't wait until next season!!!
-melissa


----------



## tlinus

Happy Thursday all!!!!

Got our Loews GOLD card in the mail yesterday!!   
Movin' on up the ladder!!

I am getting ready to go out and do some digging in the dirt now......loads of fun!!

Last night I went on the internet a few minutes before they announced the winner of AI "live on tv".....guess what - it was already on the net      - hahaha - so much for suspense. Just makes me think what I originally believed - the show is flat out fixed!!


----------



## damo

tlinus said:


> Happy Thursday all!!!!
> 
> Got our Loews GOLD card in the mail yesterday!!
> Movin' on up the ladder!!
> 
> I am getting ready to go out and do some digging in the dirt now......loads of fun!!
> 
> Last night I went on the internet a few minutes before they announced the winner of AI "live on tv".....guess what - it was already on the net      - hahaha - so much for suspense. Just makes me think what I originally believed - the show is flat out fixed!!



I think if it was fixed, we would have had some different winners along the way..cough cough Taylor Hicks.  I don't think anyone was predicting a Blake win, so there really was no surprise.


----------



## bubba's mom

rosemarie....you're welcome!  i know the nice thing to see at Hersheypark was a Subway to eat at.....you can _something somewhat healthy there_ .

Tracie....got a gold didja??  time to plan another trip....  .....i know   last week of June!  

i don't watch AI or LOST (but did tune in 5 min. before AI was over cuz i knew they'd announce winner then)   ....... 

mac....you need to take something to sleep   and i mean something _good_  

Mike....glad you're feeling better and getting to enjoy the weather while working....lucky dog!  (wish i could work outside on days like this!  i have often threatened to take my chair & mirror outside, and cut hair outside....  ...... hey, i tried!    )

well, off to make dinner, run to karate and hopefully have some time/energy to work outside....

i'd love to see pix of peeps' yards and flower beds...if anyone would like to post....  

l8r gators!


----------



## macraven

so tracie is our golden gal here.
congrats.



bubba's mom......i take coffee to help me sleep....or is that the opposite of what i should do......


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> bubba's mom......i take coffee to help me sleep....or is that the opposite of what i should do......




i think coffee contains "caffeine" which is a 'stimulant'.....i think you need to take something "drowsy"......  





(either that or have someone knock you out   )


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> bubba's mom......i take coffee to help me sleep....or is that the opposite of what i should do......



AAAAAAAAAA!  No wonder you can't sleep!!!!


----------



## macraven

oh, silly me..........


----------



## bubba's mom

how about a nice glass of wine.....  




or two.....
....or three.....
....or four.....


----------



## macraven

nah, i'd probably wet the bed then.......


----------



## macraven

and i didn't have any caffeine tonight


and i'm still not catching the zzzzzzzzzzzz's


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I doth command thee to take thine melatonin if thou can't sleep.


----------



## Akdar

Dark Marauder is right, here is a link for more info  


http://www.alkenmrs.com/sleep-disorders/melatonin-supplement.html


----------



## tlinus

holy majoly mac.....how many days has it been since you have slept? you poor gal!!!!

I agree with the melatonin.....give it a try and get some winks woman. The most recent time I had with insomnia I stopped drinking full caffeine coffe and switched over to the half and half. Give it a try for a while. 

Either that or have a turkey and some red wine - hey, it worked on Seinfeld


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> I doth command thee to take thine melatonin if thou can't sleep.



i'm guessing no caffeine in that........


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hmmpph. Melatonin, schmelatonin.

That doesn't work for some of us, and I sure wish it did sometimes!

It does, however, give me wild dreams that usually involve some type of unintentional public nudity.  What does that mean?


----------



## Figment22

tlinus said:


> Either that or have a turkey and some red wine - hey, it worked on Seinfeld


The big holiday meal usually puts me to sleep for sure but Snopes says no:

http://www.snopes.com/food/ingredient/turkey.asp

Well, I was going to quote a few paragraphs but apparantly you can't copy from the Snopes site.    News to me.

The red wine sure can't hurt in the sleepy dept. though. 

Hope you get some sleep soon, Mac.


----------



## yankeepenny

as  you may have heard the expression regarding new england weather, if you dont like it, wait 10 minutes.


*IT IS 94 DEGREES HERE ON THE COAST........*


----------



## yankeepenny

>>>>>>>>mac!<<<<<<<<<<<
You Still Awake????????


----------



## yankeepenny

LISTEN UP!


I MADE IT TO DOUBLE DIGITS!  
99 MORE DAYS !!!!!!!
 
OKAY....I'LL SHUT UP NOW.....


----------



## bubba's mom

yay!  penny is finally in double digits  

btw, it was rather toasty here today too....   i think we hit high 80's or something like that.  gonna be nice weekend....too bad i ain't enjoying it  
Our development has it's annual community yard sale the first Saturday of June.... We are usually at Dorney Park for DH's company picnic...however, THIS year, work decided to make the picnic the second Saturday of June ....therefore, leaving the first available to yard sale    We are cleanin' out the attic....all DS's baby and toddler clothes and toys...GOING!!! I can't move an inch in my attic....that is all gonna change by the end of the weekend! (I figure i'll "make-up" my "holiday" weekend while on vacation ..... IN A MONTH   )

so, if i don't catch anyone.....have a great holiday weekend!!!


----------



## macraven

i'm home.
i had to take care of some things today.
life will never be the same


anyone in for a late night card game tonight?

i keep getting disconnected from yahoo mail.  it says check your cookies but i have no idea where the cookies are if they aren't in the cookie jar.

i need a son to take care of this for me.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> i'm home.
> i had to take care of some things today.
> life will never be the same
> 
> 
> anyone in for a late night card game tonight?
> 
> i keep getting disconnected from yahoo mail.  it says check your cookies but i have no idea where the cookies are if they aren't in the cookie jar.
> 
> i need a son to take care of this for me.





have to run to work for a bit....but wanted to give you this   & this


----------



## tlinus

mac - 

not too sure what you are going thru, but wanted to offer you some    and    as well. We are here for you !!!!

Tracie


----------



## macraven

i can't be around much unless i can focus.
the only thing i can say is my son is very ill and in the hospital as of last night.

i can't talk about it at this point.


----------



## loribell

Mac I am so sorry you are going through whatever it is. Prayers are going out to you & your son. Take care of yourself. We are here for you when you need us.


----------



## roseprincess

Mac-   
Praying your son gets better. Please PM me if you want. I'm here for you. We all are here for you


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Mac, I'm so sorry to hear your son is in the hospital. I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Figment22

Mac,
You and your son are on my prayer list.


----------



## damo

More well wishes coming from me.  Be strong.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I made it to Denver. 

Delayed flights suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## bubba's mom

well DM....better late than 'not at all'  


hey Fan2CSkr....you're back!   sooooooo.....how was "home"??? Do tell


----------



## Fan2CSkr

bubba's mom said:


> well DM....better late than 'not at all'
> 
> 
> hey Fan2CSkr....you're back!   sooooooo.....how was "home"??? Do tell



Hi ya Bubba's mom!  Our trip 'home' was good. I'm thinking about doing a mini TR. Lots of different issues that we never had to deal with before and some changes to policies lessened my usual ultimate experiences. BUT I'm thinking I've been spoiled and most wouldnt have noticed the changes that we did.  We brought my Mom and Dad along this trip (their first visit) and I wanted them to see it the way we usually do. A few bumps in the road but overall lots of fun! The biggest drawback was the express lines. I have NEVER seen them longer than the regular line, ever! I have seen phamtons posts on groups in the parks in May and I have to say I will never return during the first 3 weeks of May ever. The impression I got was that the Express Pass was being over sold in a big way. I'm curious to see if this is a taste of whats to come or we just hit it wrong. I hope its the later. Oh! AP May appreciation month is bogus! We gave up day two after we had to fight to get the perks, just too frustrating. I will write more in a TR and add the many pics I took!

Oh and we ate at Bubba Gumps after seeing your pics we just HAD to! Had an amazing meal there!


----------



## macraven

so darkie is now in denver..............

you know we expect a trip report even when people go there... 


can't sleep and i am doomed for tomorrow.
have to get up at 4 in the morning.
taking mr mac and his friend to downtown chgo at 4:30 this morning as they are riding in a bike event in downtown chi town.  streets will be blocked off for this event.

i drop them off then come back home.

can't go back to bed as i go to church on sunday morning.


someone pass the melatonin to me......


----------



## AlexandNessa

Fan2CSkr said:


> Hi ya Bubba's mom!  Our trip 'home' was good. I'm thinking about doing a mini TR. Lots of different issues that we never had to deal with before and some changes to policies lessened my usual ultimate experiences. BUT I'm thinking I've been spoiled and most wouldnt have noticed the changes that we did.  We brought my Mom and Dad along this trip (their first visit) and I wanted them to see it the way we usually do. A few bumps in the road but overall lots of fun! The biggest drawback was the express lines. I have NEVER seen them longer than the regular line, ever! I have seen phamtons posts on groups in the parks in May and I have to say I will never return during the first 3 weeks of May ever. *The impression I got was that the Express Pass was being over sold in a big way.* I'm curious to see if this is a taste of whats to come or we just hit it wrong. I hope its the later. Oh! *AP May appreciation month is bogus! We gave up day two after we had to fight to get the perks, just too frustrating.* I will write more in a TR and add the many pics I took!




Fan, I hope you will elaborate as I felt the same things ... we did have some issues with long Express Lines as well, though I didn't really mention them in my TR.  My impression was that they sold too many of them as well and definitely needed to raise their prices Friday, Saturday, and Sunday to curb demand.  It seemed many, many had bought the passes, and I'd say the paid express was outnumbering hotel keys 3-to-1 in the express lines.

Also, as I mentioned, we too had trouble with the May Appreciation Month perks for AP holders.  I really should have printed a copy of the newsletter and taken it with us everywhere we wanted a discount.  It's one thing to advertise seemingly good perks, but quite another to then not have any of the venues know what you're talking about.  Not well communicated at all, IMHO.  I should write an email to the AP office, but given their history of responding to me in a timely fashion, May Appreciation Month will be over before they respond and take care of the problem, even though the discounts are extended till Mid-June.   




mac, I hope everything is OK.  I have been thinking about you and hoping for the best.  Sorry you can't sleep.


----------



## macraven

tell me about those long lines for the ep lane........... 

at hhn, they oversell the ep pass for that event........

last year the ep line was 30 minutes
the regular line was over 2 hours.........


wait, maybe the ep was better after all. 






what are you doing up this late jodie.?

you need the melontonin also  or however that crap is spelled


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> so darkie is now in denver..............
> 
> you know we expect a trip report even when people go there...
> 
> 
> can't sleep and i am doomed for tomorrow.
> have to get up at 4 in the morning.
> taking mr mac and his friend to downtown chgo at 4:30 this morning as they are riding in a bike event in downtown chi town.  streets will be blocked off for this event.
> 
> i drop them off then come back home.
> 
> can't go back to bed as i go to church on sunday morning.
> 
> 
> someone pass the melatonin to me......



So, did you get up okay or did you not go to bed?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> so darkie is now in denver..............
> 
> you know we expect a trip report even when people go there...
> 
> 
> can't sleep and i am doomed for tomorrow.
> have to get up at 4 in the morning.
> taking mr mac and his friend to downtown chgo at 4:30 this morning as they are riding in a bike event in downtown chi town.  streets will be blocked off for this event.
> 
> i drop them off then come back home.
> 
> can't go back to bed as i go to church on sunday morning.
> 
> 
> someone pass the melatonin to me......


I'll post a trip report of some kind. Honest.  Just give me Time.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> So, did you get up okay or did you not go to bed?





well.............i did catch a few zzzzz's of about 2.5 hours after i got off line.

i drank lots of coffee.
didn't go back to bed when i got back home this morning.


i guess if i stop drinking coffee now, i could sleep tonight, eh........


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> I'll post a trip report of some kind. Honest.  Just give me Time.






pinkie swear???


----------



## bubba's mom

Fan2CSkr said:


> Hi ya Bubba's mom!  Our trip 'home' was good. I'm thinking about doing a mini TR. Lots of different issues that we never had to deal with before and some changes to policies lessened my usual ultimate experiences. BUT I'm thinking I've been spoiled and most wouldnt have noticed the changes that we did.  We brought my Mom and Dad along this trip (their first visit) and I wanted them to see it the way we usually do. A few bumps in the road but overall lots of fun! The biggest drawback was the express lines. I have NEVER seen them longer than the regular line, ever! I have seen phamtons posts on groups in the parks in May and I have to say I will never return during the first 3 weeks of May ever. The impression I got was that the Express Pass was being over sold in a big way. I'm curious to see if this is a taste of whats to come or we just hit it wrong. I hope its the later. Oh! AP May appreciation month is bogus! We gave up day two after we had to fight to get the perks, just too frustrating. I will write more in a TR and add the many pics I took!
> 
> Oh and we ate at Bubba Gumps after seeing your pics we just HAD to! Had an amazing meal there!




Glad you enjoyed BG's....   (i wouldn't want someone to eat there and have a bad experience on MY recommendation   )  I am very curious to read and see your TR...make sure to let me know when it's done.... I may not get over to check it out on my own (busy holiday weekend here....we just finished pulling almost everything outta the attic for yard sale next weekend! )  

Jodie---too bad you didn't think to bring printout w/ you about the AP Apprec. Mth....might have been a good idea! 

And i will not go in May cuz of the crowds y'all are talking about..... you guys are freakin' me out w/ the wait times of EP!!!!   (We never waited more than 5-6 minutes and we go the end of June!)

mac....hope all is getting better....and you get some sleep tonite.....NO CAFFEINE!!!! for you  

anyhows....back to "work".....gggrrrr....catch up w/ ya's tonite!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

I need to ask yous a question......
We've pulled down most of our attic  and I'm pricing stuff for yardsale.  One problem....I've NEVER HAD a yardsale, so i'm not sure how to price stuff.    (okay, i confess....I'm a yardsale virgin   ) How does $2 for each item of clothing sound?  (I have ALL DS's baby/toddler clothes/toys/furniture)  I found an "ugly" bowl someone gave us for a wedding gift and I was going to sell it for $1..until DH looked it up online....turns out to buy it online was $124!!   (apparently finer china and discontinued)...I think we'll hold on to THAT for awhile longer  
I have some Tiggers I didn't know I had and a bunch of Blue Clues stuff   ...oh, and a red Disney backpack....plain w/ "D" logo on it.... not sure how much to sell it for (still in bag)...or if any Disney fans want it.....  
I have soooooo much crap to go thru.....good thing I took off Tuesday   ( i _might _get done by then   )
So, tomorrow I shall spend pricing the rest of my stuff and slowly move it to the garage.....(the garage we cleaned out a few weeks ago and can finally walk around in...but not for long   ....not w/ the yardsale stuff going in it!)
Well...TIA for the help.... i have a feeling we'll do real well   ....now where to spend the money we make...  ....hmmmmm


----------



## Fan2CSkr

These websites will help LOTS!  Doing a quick online check for item values is a great idea too! Ebay! Its so much work to get ready for a garage sale...I've been planning one for over 10 years! I'm pretty sure I'll just be getting a dumpster soon instead! I save everything. When is the yard sale?

http://www.garagesalesource.com/articles/garage_sale_pricing/
http://www.yardsalequeen.com/yardsale.htm


----------



## bubba's mom

thanks for the linx...chekin' them out

annual community sale is supposed to be Sat. June 2nd...rain date Sun. June 3rd


----------



## loribell

Sorry I can't help. I do not do garage sells. People around here don't want to pay anything for your stuff so it is not worth my time.

Good luck with yours! I hope you make a ton of money!!!!


----------



## marciemi

Hi Lori - glad to see you back here - I was getting worried about you!  Looking forward to hearing from you and we still haven't seen those rattlesnake pics!  

I'm a garage sale expert, but in going to them, not having them.  I really hate the hassle too for the money you make so I'm a big fan of freecycle.org.  We'll probably do one this summer when our block has one, but wouldn't bother otherwise.  I have a TON of boys' clothes, but still probably normally price things 25 cents for most clothes, $1 for anything nice (that I would hang up - dress shirts, hooded sweatshirts or polartecs, brand names).  As a shopper, I hate it when I go to sales and they have everything priced like $5 per shirt.  I just leave.  Personally, especially for baby stuff, I'd say about $1 each, but that might be for here (and wouldn't be for things like Gymboree, etc.).  

Hey, Mac, spent the weekend in your part of the world at 6 Flags.  Park was empty Friday night and we got to ride nearly everything.  Saturday we made a few hours before the rain, then spent the rest of the day at the hotel and Gurnee Mills.  Today we hit a few big coasters, then the waterpark (which for some reason was empty since it was 65 degrees at the time!).

Big news though was Friday night.  DS12 (who just turned 12 on Thursday) wanted to play some games.  We had some coupons with our season passes for free games so he played the stupid game (I'm sure you've all seen it) where you throw a ball and try to knock down all 3 cups on one throw.  Well, believe it or not, he did it!  And believe it or not, won a BIKE!  

Had his choice of a Chicago Cubs or Bears bike - being from Green Bay decided the Bears might not be the best option so went with the Cubs.  20" bike - came unassembled in a huge box.  Bad news was that we'd walked from the hotel to the park (to save the $15 parking fee) and had to walk(about a mile) carrying the box (maybe 4 feet by 2 feet by 8 inches) all the way back!  Now we get to assemble it tomorrow!  Bet not a lot of people have won a bike at 6 Flags before!

He and DH went to Chicago Saturday and did the Segway tour.  They had a blast (you only have to be 12 there compared to Disney's 16) and got through about 3/4 of the tour before the storms moved in.  I'll post some pics when we download them!  

Happy Memorial Day all!


----------



## marciemi

Oops - forgot to add that today's our 19 year anniversary!  We went to Benihana's in Wheeling after leaving 6 Flags to celebrate!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> pinkie swear???



No,more Powerful. I swear on my love of BTTF.

I've already been keeping a good tab on it. I have to leave tomorrow. Boo.


----------



## tlinus

Happy Memorial Day all! 

mac - hope everything is going ok - you guys are in my thoughts and prayers - pm me if you need anything!!!  

barb - just price things to sell, like stuffed animals for 50 cents, clothes for a 1.00 or 3.00 for name brand items. GOOD LUCK!!!

lori - glad to see you back around - the lotion is working WONDERFULLY for Court! Who would have thought   I need your address, so can you pm it to me??

marciemi - CONGRATS   on the 19th anniversary!!!! Sounds like you guys had a wonderful mini getaway and dinner!!!

I put our pool up on Friday and the kids (well at least the younger 2 beans) have been in it all weekend so far. The water was a bit cold on Saturday, but much better yesterday. Its one of those above ground pools that you put the water in and it rises on its own, kwim? It is 15'around X 42" inches deep (I think) and they wanted to use their boogie boards in the pool yesterday - I said "hey where do you think you are? this isn't like the HRH pool you know!!"     They got a kick out of that!

We had a really wicked lightning show right overtop of us last night  and guess who is terrified of lightning??!! Yea.....me!!! It was kinda funny trying to keep the kids calm when I was shaking in my flip flops!!! 

HOpe everyone is having a great weekend and I will catch you all a bit later!!


----------



## damo

Well, no Memorial Day up here but heck, I don't really work anyways, so it doesn't matter.  Hope you guys all have a great day!!!

Hugs and kisses, Mac.  Hope today is better!


----------



## yankeepenny

Good morning from Southern Coastal Maine!
lots of thunder and lightning last night and some rain, so sprinklers can stay off . supposed to be 70-80 all week and nice.

anyone running a grill today??????


----------



## tlinus

yankeepenny said:


> Good morning from Southern Coastal Maine!
> lots of thunder and lightning last night and some rain, so sprinklers can stay off . supposed to be 70-80 all week and nice.
> 
> *anyone running a grill today??????*




   

over here......ran it last night too!! Yesterday was steak, potato packs, corn on the cob, spinach and DH's delicious homemade baked mac & Cheese


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning all....happy holiday..... Don't forget to take a sec and REMEMBER ALL WHO HAVE DIED FOR US TO HAVE THIS DAY   vets!

Thanks for the advice y'all about yardsalein' ..... i was goin' thru Bubba's clothes last nite and 99% of 'em are in really good condition.  No stains or pulls/pilling, etc.... and, yes, quite a few name brands in there too!  Whatever doesn't sell, I'm donating...so, either way, this stuff is NOT going back up in my attic!  

hey Tracie....that WAS a wicked storm last nite, huh? We got it thru here early evening.... but, i didn't have to water any plants last nite either   I do believe there was a lightening in the back field behind our house...it was 'bright' and 'loud' too!   (i jumped it scared me)

Since we spent the day rippin' apart the attic, nobody felt like cooking yesterday....just threw burgers/dogs on the grill.  Last nite i marinated ribs, so we're having baked potato & corn on the cob w/ them tonite....  

marci....sounds like you all had a wonderful time...and  no, i've never heard of anyone winning a BIKE!    How excited your DS must be!    (and Happy Anniversary to you and Mr. marci )

DM--still waiting on that TR...please let me know when it's dun  

mac.....hope you're having a "good" day.... (and you finally managed to get some sleep!) ...try to enjoy the day w/ the family.....  

well, off to continue pricing yard sale stuff..... 
(here's a pic DH took of me starting to sort    last nite..down in our family room..& yes, I do have a sofa, loveseat and weight bench down there..you just can't see them!   )


----------



## damo

oh my.


----------



## tlinus

WHOA NELLY!!!!

Good Luck with the yardsale - there is NO WAY any of that stuff would make it back into your attic.....betcha ya got ALOT of room up there now, huh?? 

_P.S. - love the Flyers thing AND the shot glass collection on the walls!! _


----------



## loribell

Hey everybody! Happy Memorial Day to you all!

marci - Congrats on the 19 years. Wow, that is great about the bike! Sounds like you all had a great time. I will get those rattlesnake pics up as soon as I remember to get a new cable to hook my camera up to the computer. I will get an email to you asap! 

tracie - so glad the lotion is helping bean #2. I have been thinking about bean #1, how are things going for her at school? I hope things have gotten better for her. They get out of school the end of this week don't they? Mine got out last Friday. 

mac - I hope things are getting better and you are getting some sleep now. 

I think we are grilling steaks tonight. 

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone! You guys are really great!


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> _P.S. - love the Flyers thing AND the shot glass collection on the walls!! _



i told ya's we had a LOT!   ---and, NO, NONE of it is going back up!

thanks...the Flyers thing is pics of DH and the Flyers Alumni when he played ice hockey w/ his guys against the Flyers Alum team.  He's got pix w/ some of the old famous guys and i took those pix and the program and tickets and "scrapbooked" that "poster-size" display for him.  (That room is turning into his hockey room soon...he even wants to display the autographed sticks on the wall)  

nice of you to notice....i didn't think anyone would look THAT closely....but then again, i forgot who i was showin


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> Morning all....happy holiday..... Don't forget to take a sec and REMEMBER ALL WHO HAVE DIED FOR US TO HAVE THIS DAY   vets!
> 
> Thanks for the advice y'all about yardsalein' ..... i was goin' thru Bubba's clothes last nite and 99% of 'em are in really good condition.  No stains or pulls/pilling, etc.... and, yes, quite a few name brands in there too!  Whatever doesn't sell, I'm donating...so, either way, this stuff is NOT going back up in my attic!
> 
> hey Tracie....that WAS a wicked storm last nite, huh? We got it thru here early evening.... but, i didn't have to water any plants last nite either   I do believe there was a lightening in the back field behind our house...it was 'bright' and 'loud' too!   (i jumped it scared me)
> 
> Since we spent the day rippin' apart the attic, nobody felt like cooking yesterday....just threw burgers/dogs on the grill.  Last nite i marinated ribs, so we're having baked potato & corn on the cob w/ them tonite....
> 
> marci....sounds like you all had a wonderful time...and  no, i've never heard of anyone winning a BIKE!    How excited your DS must be!    (and Happy Anniversary to you and Mr. marci )
> 
> DM--still waiting on that TR...please let me know when it's dun
> 
> mac.....hope you're having a "good" day.... (and you finally managed to get some sleep!) ...try to enjoy the day w/ the family.....
> 
> well, off to continue pricing yard sale stuff.....
> (here's a pic DH took of me starting to sort    last nite..down in our family room..& yes, I do have a sofa, loveseat and weight bench down there..you just can't see them!   )





looks like you are selling the stroller.........guess bubba outgrew it.
i hung on to lots of baby and children things once.

put an ad in the paper that said, "Everything But the Baby yard sale"

i sold everything as everyone came just for baby and kid stuff.
unloaded the cribs, walker, bassinets, clothes, toys, etc  and made $900 on it.
anything left i gave to the Purple Vets organization.  they came a week later to pick it all up.


----------



## bubba's mom

yep mac...considering DS is tall enuf to ride Hulk & DD, he has, in fact, outgrown the stroller  

every year our development and the neighboring/connected development have a yardsale the first Sat. of June.  NOrmally, i'm at DH's company picnic, but this year, picnic is the next Sat...so, we are finally home a year to participate    they DO advertise in the 2 adjoining towns' papers...altho i like the phrase "Everything BUT the baby"  

and like you mac, what don't sell, is either trash or donated!

well, better keep at it.....


----------



## bubba's mom

btw....just came across MR. Potato Head   anyone want him?  I wonder if the Disney peeps are ticked cuz they came out w/ a Spiderman costume for Mr. Head  ......


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom, i need your help.
send me the link to the Where are YOu thread so i can post that frapper map on the hhn thread i started some weeks back.

someone named phil mentitoned about one of those maps for the dis.

i thought i could start a thread for those that will attend HHN and they could post where they are coming from with the push button and they do a regular post for that site on the dates they are coming to hhn.


i can't find the thread you started in the UO forums.

but then, i can't focus and need help from you if i can.

or if anyone can post that old thread link of where are you would help me.
i have gone thru 10 past pages on the forum sites and can't find it.

thanks


----------



## Fan2CSkr

macraven said:


> bubba's mom, i need your help.
> send me the link to the Where are YOu thread so i can post that frapper map on the hhn thread i started some weeks back.
> 
> someone named phil mentitoned about one of those maps for the dis.
> 
> i thought i could start a thread for those that will attend HHN and they could post where they are coming from with the push button and they do a regular post for that site on the dates they are coming to hhn.
> 
> 
> i can't find the thread you started in the UO forums.
> 
> but then, i can't focus and need help from you if i can.
> 
> *or if anyone can post that old thread link of where are you would help me.*
> i have gone thru 10 past pages on the forum sites and can't find it.
> 
> thanks


Found it! Keeping you in my thoughts Mac. 
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1390038


----------



## macraven

thank you so very much.....

you're a true homie....you saved me...


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'm in the airport now, waiting to board my flight.

<---a colossal wreck right now.


----------



## marciemi

DH & I at Benihana's celebrating our anniversary, wearing our appropriate DIS colors!






DS12 riding the Segway for the first time:






Still got to take a pic of the bike!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all- Happy Memorial Day to all!

Last evening, we went to an indoor pool party- it was for the kids. 
Today we went to Woodfield Mall so DH can buy at least part of his birthday present- some polo shirts for work. His birthday isn't until Thursday. 
Also stopped at Game Stop(used to be called EB Games) to use the last of a giftcard to buy DD a nintendo DS game she has been wanting for awhile.
We also stopped at this new store called Cub's Clubhouse. Has all this Chicago Cubs merchandise in it and shirts, etc. Didn't buy anything there tho, just looking around in the store. 
Unfortunately, didn't go into the Disney Store (or is that fortunately we didn't go there)   I wish they would have a Nickelodeon store or Universal store in malls. If there is one, it isn't in Woodfield  I know there is some kind of Nickelodeon store somewhere in downtown Chicago, I think on Michigan Ave. Forgot to check out the new DVC store that is supposed to open in the next couple of months in Woodfield. Oh well. 


marciemi- Congratulations on your wedding anniversary!  
Glad you enjoyed Benihana's! and Great America, too!  
Congrats on your DS winning the bike, that's awesome  

bubba's mom- happy early garage sale!  Lot's of stuff to go thru   

Hi to everyone else  

Gotta get the kids' stuff ready for school tomorrow


----------



## damo

Marciemi, you have a very handsome family!!!


----------



## marciemi

Um, thanks!  I'm sporting the "dried hair in the parking lot after doing the water rides" look!  DS12 was not once, but twice referred to as a girl this weekend.  First, we stopped at a golf store at the mall.  Employee came over and introduced himself to us and DH and I gave our names and he was like "and how are you, young lady?"  Then at Benihana's the chef asked him, "How do you want your steak ma'am?"  You'd think after the thousandth time this happened, it would encourage him to get a haircut, but no!  Not as bad as a couple weeks ago when another kid on his bus referred to him (while talking to his older brother) as "that chick over there".  DS15 had to then say "You mean my brother?"


----------



## damo

marciemi said:


> Um, thanks!  I'm sporting the "dried hair in the parking lot after doing the water rides" look!  DS12 was not once, but twice referred to as a girl this weekend.  First, we stopped at a golf store at the mall.  Employee came over and introduced himself to us and DH and I gave our names and he was like "and how are you, young lady?"  Then at Benihana's the chef asked him, "How do you want your steak ma'am?"  You'd think after the thousandth time this happened, it would encourage him to get a haircut, but no!  Not as bad as a couple weeks ago when another kid on his bus referred to him (while talking to his older brother) as "that chick over there".  DS15 had to then say "You mean my brother?"



Hahahaha, poor guy.  Maybe he'll just paint on a moustache.


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> btw....just came across MR. Potato Head   anyone want him?  I wonder if the Disney peeps are ticked cuz they came out w/ a Spiderman costume for Mr. Head  ......



  

we now have the Mr. Spidey Head....so one regular and one of the newer edition......gonna need a community yard sale soon!!!!!


----------



## macraven

can anyone here help me set up a thread in the UO forums that will include a flapper map?


i am on another thread and said i would get help to do this.

i can't figure out how to get the map in the thread.

i went to the frapper site and see bubba's frapper site but don't know how to get a clean map without postings in it.

send me a pm if you can help me.

i remember bubba is busy tonight and tomorrow with the yard sale so i don't think she can help.


----------



## keishashadow

what's a frapper? 

hope y'all had a great weekend

b's mom - wow, that's a ton of stuff; you should make enough to pay for your cruise (it could happen ).

marceimi - great pics! i like the disney store, make a pilgrimage every few months to one 50 miles RT from my house .  Some mall out that way has a DVC set up, actual room to view & sell some of those points...can't remember which one though.

we ran away to celebrate DH & youngest DS bd to Splash Lagoon (pretty cool indoor waterpark); now I want to try out Great Wolf!  Lake way to cold, dipped my big toe -- it turned blue.  Glad to get back home where it was over 30 degrees warmer...even if i did get the BBQ duty yesterday.


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> what's a frapper?



"flapper" w/ a "r" instead of "l" ???   (i dunno either!)



> hope y'all had a great weekend
> 
> b's mom - wow, that's a ton of stuff; you should make enough to pay for your cruise (it could happen ).


  that's what i'm hopin' for.....a nice chunk toward that cruise! 



> we ran away to celebrate DH & youngest DS bd to Splash Lagoon (pretty cool indoor waterpark); now I want to try out Great Wolf!  Lake way to cold, dipped my big toe -- it turned blue.  Glad to get back home where it was over 30 degrees warmer...even if i did get the BBQ duty yesterday.


any pix? ..sounds like a blast!!!!  (btw, less than a month to go   )


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'm home now. Trip report (with pics?) to follow.


----------



## AlexandNessa

I can't keep up with this thread ... so,

To Whom It May Concern:

Happy Anniversary

Good luck with your lawn sale

I don't know what a frapper is either.

What's up with Mr. Potato Head?

Can't wait for the trip report.

Forgive my twisted sense of humor this morning ... I just responded in a way I probably shouldn't have to the "feelings about universal" thread.  Seemed like a good idea at the time ....


----------



## yankeepenny

Good morning all! 
toe is still killing me....

4 more weeks of this little boot/shoe....
feel like a dork....
but in the 90 days until universal!  

I am eating a cereal of granola and bran flakes...yum...
 fiber and cardboard....taste free!

*SO WHO IS GONNA REPLACE ROSIE ON THE VIEW??  SAW THAT GIRL FIGHT ON THE TODAY SHOW THIS AM.....*


----------



## the Dark Marauder

My TR is done, but where to post it? In here? In the TR forum? Where?????


----------



## bubba's mom

i would say TR forum and link us here


----------



## the Dark Marauder

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=18901135#post18901135

There's the TR link. Since I may not be able to check this thread for a long while (work and all), please send any specific questions/comments via PM. TYVM


----------



## Motherfletcher

AlexandNessa said:


> Good luck with your lawn sale
> 
> I don't know what a frapper is either.



I told my wife that any court in the country would consider it "justifiable homocide" if she ever wants to do another garage sale.

I looked up frapper in the urban dictionary and ya'll don't want to know the answer.


----------



## bubba's mom

Motherfletcher said:


> I told my wife that any court in the country would consider it "justifiable homocide" if she ever wants to do another garage sale.



this is my first and my next will be a "MOVING" sale  



> I looked up frapper in the urban dictionary and ya'll don't want to know the answer.


----------



## keishashadow

just got back from part I of my root canal i've got a headache.

make my day, someone pm me the gist of the the *word *

i've been humming that old song "The Rapper" all morning...

rap, a rap, a rap; they call me the rapper...rap, rap, rap --- you know what I'm after....not to be confused w/a frapper. 

b's mom - my exact words to my DH this weekend:  dead men tell no tales (or don't take my picture in a bathing suit or i'll kill you).  I was know affectionately among the lifeguards as the screamer lol; evidently my voice carried/echoed going down the tubes...what a riot.


----------



## Melanie230

Dont mind me...Just wanted to post so I could see that ticker with LESS THAN A MONTH ON IT!!


----------



## Melanie230

My little one just finished preschool.   






and my son turned 8.  Where did the time go?


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> what's a frapper?
> 
> 
> OK, it is flapper.   i have been typing with little sleep.  one reason i hadn't wanted to post until i could catch some zzzzzzz's..
> 
> flapper map......push buttons show your location and in a thread, you can post messages..
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> bubba's mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> "flapper" w/ a "r" instead of "l" ???   (i dunno either!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was wrong,  i had typos.
> maybe i should stop posting until i get more rest and then try to come back to the threads in a week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> the Dark Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm home now. Trip report (with pics?) to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so excited to read your report.  will go do that soon.
> thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> yankeepenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all!
> toe is still killing me....
> 
> 4 more weeks of this little boot/shoe....
> feel like a dork....
> but in the 90 days until universal!
> 
> I am eating a cereal of granola and bran flakes...yum...
> fiber and cardboard....taste free!
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> stick to a diet like that and you will be skinny.  and i will be jealous
> 
> 
> 
> the Dark Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TR is done, but where to post it? In here? In the TR forum? Where?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> going there to read
> 
> 
> 
> Motherfletcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told my wife that any court in the country would consider it "justifiable homocide" if she ever wants to do another garage sale.
> 
> I looked up frapper in the urban dictionary and ya'll don't want to know the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok, typo was my fault.
> but i bet frapper was a good one to find out about.
> yea, mr mac tells me no more yard sales
> maybe it was because i put his golf clubs in the last one but he found out before they sold.
> 
> he has such anger issues over those little things.......
Click to expand...


----------



## macraven

melanie, you have a gorgeous family.

the little looks so cute dressed for her "graduation"  and you son looks so sweet.  you and mr melanie make a handsome couple


----------



## Motherfletcher

but i bet frapper was a good one to find out about.
[/QUOTE]

I think keishashadow is still recovering from what I sent her...


----------



## Melanie230

Thanks Raven.  I am a proud mama!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> yea, mr mac tells me no more yard sales
> maybe it was because i put his golf clubs in the last one but he found out before they sold.
> 
> he has such anger issues over those little things.......




      
YOU are too funny....  


Melanie....Lauren looks beautiful!!! I will have to congratulate her on graduation......

and i think Hayden & Ryan will get along fabulously...both being 8   (i know...i agree....where DOES the time go?   )


----------



## ky07

Hello all pretty new at this but just wanted to say hi and look out universal here we come .
only 6 more days


----------



## loribell

> i was wrong,  i had typos.
> maybe i should stop posting until i get more rest and then try to come back to the threads in a week or so.



Don't you dare leave us. We need you & you need us. We are all here for you, whatever or whenever you need us. I hope everything is getting better. I'm thinnking about you! 

DM - sounds like a great time in Denver. 

Melanie - what a beautiful family!

bubba's mom - continued good luck on the whole garage sell thing! So glad it is not me! 

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## loribell

ky07 said:


> Hello all pretty new at this but just wanted to say hi and look out universal here we come .
> only 6 more days




Welcome!!!!! 

Have a fabulous time!!!!

Make sure you come back and give us a report.


----------



## ky07

I certainly will and expecting to have a great time


----------



## bubba's mom

ky07 ---- stick around ..... macraven will give you your "official" welcome


----------



## macraven

to our newest homie: * ky07*


now you are one of us.........frightening isn't it....




come and hang out here and bring your friends.
everyone is welcome here


----------



## ky07

lol thanks for the welcome and its always nice to be wanted


----------



## bubba's mom

see?  told ya!


----------



## damo

Melanie230 said:


> My little one just finished preschool.
> 
> 
> 
> and my son turned 8.  Where did the time go?
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter just turned 21 and my son is 18.  It's so sad!!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> My daughter just turned 21 and my son is 18.  It's so sad!!!!!




you're gettin closer to _grandkids _than Melanie & I  


(Nana damo ....   )


----------



## marciemi

Okay, here's the photo of DS12 with his cool Chicago Cubs bike he won.  Note the cool Segway shirt he's wearing as well:


----------



## yankeepenny

okay- is it flapper or frapper, because i just looked up both....


----------



## yankeepenny

keishashadow-

how is the root canal?  
got some pain relief?


----------



## bubba's mom

tell DS cool bike marci


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> you're gettin closer to _grandkids _than Melanie & I
> 
> 
> (Nana damo ....   )



You just shush!!!


I actually am really looking forward to being a Nana.  Right now I babysit 17 month old little twin boys every friday just to get my fill of babies.  I adore kids.  I wish I would have had at least one more.  My kids think I am nuts.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

*some* pics from my trip have been posted. Only some. If you're good, you'll find the rest.


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> You just shush!!!
> 
> 
> I actually am really looking forward to being a Nana.  Right now I babysit 17 month old little twin boys every friday just to get my fill of babies.  I adore kids.  I wish I would have had at least one more.  My kids think I am nuts.




   ....aahhhhh...the BEST part of grandkids is: "Fill 'em up w/ sugar and SEND 'EM HOME!"   (i always loved that saying) ...oddly enuf, all my life i wanted 2 kids.....even bought 3 bedroom house (thinking "starter" home and 2 kids...will upgrade.  Nope.  1 kid and still in same house.... for some reason, those "motherly instincts" never kicked in after Bubba was born.  Altho, it was a great pregnancy and delivery and he was/is a great kid....just dunno why never "felt" like a 2nd   )




			
				the Dark Marauder said:
			
		

> *some* pics from my trip have been posted. Only some. If you're good, you'll find the rest.



i must be GOOD    i found 'em!   thank you!


----------



## bubba's mom

okay.....so we all now know Kali broke at WDW today.....any thoughts?


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> *some* pics from my trip have been posted. Only some. If you're good, you'll find the rest.




i must be good, i found them and you and gf look fantastic.



damo said:


> You just shush!!!
> 
> 
> I actually am really looking forward to being a Nana.  Right now I babysit 17 month old little twin boys every friday just to get my fill of babies.  I adore kids.  I wish I would have had at least one more.  My kids think I am nuts.




you have 2, i doubled that number.
at times it seems like 20 though......



bubba's mom said:


> ....aahhhhh...the BEST part of grandkids is: "Fill 'em up w/ sugar and SEND 'EM HOME!"   (i always loved that saying) ...oddly enuf, all my life i wanted 2 kids.....even bought 3 bedroom house (thinking "starter" home and 2 kids...will upgrade.  Nope.  1 kid and still in same house.... for some reason, those "motherly instincts" never kicked in after Bubba was born.  Altho, it was a great pregnancy and delivery and he was/is a great kid....just dunno why never "felt" like a 2nd   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i must be GOOD    i found 'em!   thank you!




i think i should have stopped at 1 like you did...... 
hey, do i hear an echo.......i was good too.  i found them!



bubba's mom said:


> okay.....so we all now know Kali broke at WDW today.....any thoughts?





i have read 2 different reports.  i don't know what to think.
this is one ride i have never been on.
i do it at six flags at the great america park near my house.
i only go on it when i am hot.


----------



## macraven

marci, we have been going to great america since 1991 and i have never known anyone to win a bike.

i'm so happy for your son.
it looks like a great bike.   especially with the cubbies name on it...


----------



## macraven

melatonin did not work.



i'll try two of them tomorrow night.......


----------



## yankeepenny

I saw that Kali broke. yikes!
 
hope those folks are okay. 

MAC- have you slept yet?


----------



## yankeepenny

Good morning threader homies.
need your input.

have been eating some fish- no read meat or chicken for 10 days. yeah, kinda the vegetarian thing.
my question:
have any of *you* eaten at Flying Fish Cafe near the Boardwalk?
 input wanted. they seem to have a variety , and Dh eats fish and meat, and i really dont wanna be tempted by the meat at Yachtsmens where we have an adr. 
think I should change it?
_not that i have changed any.....like 85 times..... _


----------



## macraven

hey homie penny, i caught a few zzzzzzz's last night.

then the darn cat got me up before 6 this morning.
she decided she was hungry.


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> Good morning threader homies.
> need your input.
> 
> have been eating some fish- no read meat or chicken for 10 days. yeah, kinda the vegetarian thing.
> my question:
> have any of *you* eaten at Flying Fish Cafe near the Boardwalk?
> input wanted. they seem to have a variety , and Dh eats fish and meat, and i really dont wanna be tempted by the meat at Yachtsmens where we have an adr.
> think I should change it?
> _not that i have changed any.....like 85 times..... _





i think every woman should change an adr at least 86 times prior to going !

i have not eaten at flying fish.
i usually stay away from fish when i am in orlando.  

have you been to spoodles before?


----------



## keishashadow

Motherfletcher said:


> but i bet frapper was a good one to find out about.


 
I think keishashadow is still recovering from what I sent her...[/quote]

my eyes....they burn  

i broke my destop , evidently windows crashed that's my story & i'm sticking to it. The computer gods smiled on me & i found a tech person to extend my warranty (almost 3 months after it expired). I have erased my hard drive, recovery disks didn't work, waiting for factory ones to arrive...hope i don't destroy DH's laptop in the interim lol.

yankeepenny - i was comfortably numb, got 2 or 3 more go rounds, hope it has temp cap on by my trip end of month...i live to eat (or is that luv to eat lol).

everyone's kids pic are great...mine are erased (just the last batch, knew i should have burnt a disk & sent them to storage).

I may win the prize for having the oldest spawn, soon to be 28 & 21 and 14...and i didn't have them when i was young either...call me methusela 

Spoodles - yum (except they ditched the steak & went w/kabobs); buffets seem to be good alternative for psuedo-vegans.

I'm all about WDW but; entire family things Kali Rapids is dumb, too heavy handed (we get it already) and a bit of a snooze. Perhaps i'm biased (popeye my childhood hero); U's bilgewater is hands-down THE BEST water ride EVER.

almost forgot KY07, hi!


----------



## loribell

keishashadow said:


> I think keishashadow is still recovering from what I sent her...
> 
> my eyes....they burn
> 
> i broke my destop , evidently windows crashed that's my story & i'm sticking to it. The computer gods smiled on me & i found a tech person to extend my warranty (almost 3 months after it expired). I have erased my hard drive, recovery disks didn't work, waiting for factory ones to arrive...hope i don't destroy DH's laptop in the interim lol.
> 
> yankeepenny - i was comfortably numb, got 2 or 3 more go rounds, hope it has temp cap on by my trip end of month...i live to eat (or is that luv to eat lol).
> 
> everyone's kids pic are great...mine are erased (just the last batch, knew i should have burnt a disk & sent them to storage).
> 
> I may win the prize for having the oldest spawn, soon to be 28 & 21 and 14...and i didn't have them when i was young either...call me methusela
> 
> Spoodles - yum (except they ditched the steak & went w/kabobs); buffets seem to be good alternative for psuedo-vegans.
> 
> I'm all about WDW but; entire family things Kali Rapids is dumb, too heavy handed (we get it already) and a bit of a snooze. Perhaps i'm biased (popeye my childhood hero); U's bilgewater is hands-down THE BEST water ride EVER.
> 
> almost forgot KY07, hi!



I feel your pain about losing the pics. My laptop crashed a couple of months ago & I had not uploaded or made a disc of all of our pics from our Christmas trip (including pics of my baby on her 8th birthday @ Donald's for breakfast, Chef Mickey's for dinner & most importantly her appt at the BBB. It also crashed right after my deadline for buying the photpass disc that had all of her BBB photo shoot pics on it!  

Not the first time I lost pics from a trip either. We gave a computer to DD when she went off to college a few years back & DH burned a disc of our trip from that summer. I never checked to see if it worked & by the time I found out it didn't the pics had been deleted from the computer. I have know idea why they were deleted but they were gone. 

My kiddos are almost 24, 21, 15 & 8! I also am already a grandma, she is 3. 

Also gotta agree about Pluto's BRB's. It is absolutely the best water ride anywhere! I love it!!!!! We ride Kali just to cool off.


----------



## tlinus

AlexandNessa said:


> Forgive my twisted sense of humor this morning ... I just responded in a way I probably shouldn't have to the *"feelings about universal" thread*.  Seemed like a good idea at the time ....



I was playing outside yesterday and missed a whole bunch of chit chat - I need some links
1)the above from Jodie
2)Kali rapids story!

Geez....that'll teach me to try and clean the pool and my yard!! 

Hope everyone is having a super day!!!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> I think keishashadow is still recovering from what I sent her...


 


yankeepenny - i was comfortably numb, got 2 or 3 more go rounds, hope it has temp cap on by my trip end of month...i live to eat (or is that luv to eat lol).



I may win the prize for having the oldest spawn, soon to be 28 & 21 and 14...and i didn't have them when i was young either...call me methusela 

[/QUOTE]


i really do hope you feel ok from the root canal.
i had the temp cap on until my crown was made and wore the temp for 6 weeks before.  you should be fine with it.  get a script for Vitamin V just in case

you have one little older than my oldest but have one little younger than my youngest.
but then, i had 3 of them within 4 years and 8 months.






loribell said:


> I feel your pain about losing the pics.
> My kiddos are almost 24, 21, 15 & 8! I also am already a grandma, she is 3.



i know your pain and KS also.  losing pics is something i still regret.

your littles range from 24 yrs to 8 yrs...........wow  and a 3 yr old bonus comes with the group.
i bet you have been busy going thru all the stages of raising kids more than one time.

my hat off to you.  you are a better woman than i am....



hope all homies are having a good day today.


----------



## keishashadow

loribell - sorry to hear you were in the same boat as me, i knew i should've burned the disk, just too lazy...hopefully, i'll learn from my stupid mistake.

You too mac?  I've yet to read the owner's manual from the camera we got for last trip (last Oct.) ; all i can do is point & shoot.  Finally did figure out there was a setting for action/movement...perhaps if i leave it in the bathroom i can read it instead of the mindless Star magazine while i soak in the tub.  Lindsay Lohan is a piece of work - too much money, not enough supervision or just goofy? 

cleaned out my closet & put the winter stuff away, pulled a muscle in my back - owww; that wouldn't have happened 10 years ago. Drenced in icy-hot; off to take ds to orthodontist (feel bad for the other parents in the waiting room who have to smell it ).

We've been stuck on 2 different WDW rides (no U) 

-Hester/Chester spinnie wild mouse ride @ AK, sat for 1/2 hour in brutal sun - had to climb down a ladder &

-Tower of Terror (the 1st time i got the nerve to ride it lol); smaller ladder to scale that time - did get 2 sets of FP 

Anyone else ever get stuck @ either park?


----------



## macraven

last year i got stuck on the pirates ride and missed my adr.

i was not happy over that.


POC had been down off and on for over 3 hours.
when it again started up around 3:50, i got in the line to get on.

my boat got stuck at a very non scenic area.  it was not far from the dock area where we boarded.  you could look back and see the light and some people from where i was marooned.


i tell ya, i was half tempted to get out and walk in the water to leave that dingy.........

i finally got off around, i think, 5:10.

when the ride started up, i was too unnerved to even enjoy it.

the boat i was in only had me in it.  the boat behind me had a family and littles that kept screaming the entire time.  and the two parents were having heated words over being stuck.


also last year, i got stuck on the people mover.  i was almost all the way out of space mountain when it stopped.  no view of the coasters inside where i was at as i was just past that point.

it made me miss the fireworks.  i think i was stuck there for at least 35 minutes.


i have never been stuck on a ride at universal.
now watch that happen since i said that....... 



you know, if you are going to be stuck on a ride, at least there should be some scenery or something fun to look at......


----------



## tarheelmjfan

yankeepenny said:


> Good morning threader homies.
> need your input.
> 
> have been eating some fish- no read meat or chicken for 10 days. yeah, kinda the vegetarian thing.
> my question:
> have any of *you* eaten at Flying Fish Cafe near the Boardwalk?
> input wanted. they seem to have a variety , and Dh eats fish and meat, and i really dont wanna be tempted by the meat at Yachtsmens where we have an adr.
> think I should change it?
> _not that i have changed any.....like 85 times..... _



We've eaten at both Flying Fish & YSH.    YSH has a much quieter, relaxed atmosphere.    We much preferred the food at FF though.    Between the 2, I'd choose FF without hesitation.


----------



## macraven

tarheel........


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> Geez....that'll teach me to try and clean the pool and my yard!!



what were you thinking?   

i don't have the links...but i was happy to get back to work and "relax" today  

off to make dinner....cya's


----------



## marciemi

Well, more on Six Flags that I'd meant to post.  I was also a bit nervous after that Universal thread a couple weeks ago.  I'm really looking forward to it since although we love Disney, we've DONE it all and the kids are getting a bit old to find a lot of it "cool" anymore.  I thought Uni would be a good break in the Disney action to do something new and more exciting.  But that thread was making me a bit nervous too (although I'm definitely not the type of person to care about the music being played unless it's so loud that I can't hear myself think, and don't care about people drinking unless they're at the point of..um..having it resurface onto me - no, Mac, I don't need the barfing smilies again!).  

But I think after a weekend of Six Flags, I have to feel with everything I read bad about it, that if we can have a good time there, Universal has to be a lot better!  Really only 3 incidents that I can think of at Six Flags - one when we came in on Sunday morning and were packed in like sardines waiting for the rope drop, there was a guy in the middle of the crowd smoking a cigar!  Yes, the park is no smoking except for designated areas, which I realize is somewhat ignored, but this was just stupid.  DH said something to him and he put it out (and wasn't a teen - more a mid 30's age), but come on - you couldn't realize on your own that might be bothersome to some people?  Had to be doing it just to PO folks!

Two incidents of line jumping - the blatant "jump over the fence, run across the grass and jump over another fence" type.  First one we just rolled our eyes at.  The second didn't bother me that much (even though it must have been 10 teenagers) because we were having a nice discussion with the young couple ahead of us who were telling us all about their wonderful trip to Universal last summer, how much they'd enjoyed RPR (where we're staying) and how great the FOTL passes were.  So it just gave us more time to talk to them!  They did mention that last season at Six Flags during the most crowded times that you were given tickets as you entered a line and if you were out of order when you got to the end you were kicked out of the park!  Never heard of that before so maybe they are cracking down some there!  I realize it wouldn't fly at Disney (families, toddlers, potty breaks), but certainly seems like a good idea with teens!

But overall, I didn't see the "this is a bad place to be for families" things I read about!  Only smoking I saw was the one I mentioned and I never even noticed the no smoking areas.  Saw a lot of families and normal looking teens - not the "gangs" I keep hearing mentioned.  I will admit the employees were a bit clueless - I asked two where the nearest restroom was and both times they had no idea, but they seemed apologetic, not rude.  The coasters are still really nice, and the waterpark was great, albeit cool.  But there certainly weren't any lines there so we got to do a lot of fun slides in no time!

So I'm feeling optimistic about Universal - especially after hanging with all you homies!


----------



## yankeepenny

well, i just have had a rotten vile miserablle &^%$#@
kind of a day, but it is not so bad as those who are just finding out they rode a plane with some "individual"(for lack of a better word)  with Tuberculosis!!!!  

can you imagine!????   I would just be furious!

so, my day did not suck as bad as some folks. 

sometimes though, I jsut wanna pitch it all in and watch 24 hours of steel magnolias and cry and eat chocolate and say to the world  *SCREW MAY I ADD, YOU!*

 I AM DOING BETTER NOW. i AM ADDING SAUSAGE TO THE SPAHGHETTI, YES, MEAT, IT HAS BEEN MORE THAN 10 DAYS AND I AM FREAKIN' STARVING AND i AM GOING TO EAT IT.   


Thank you all who read this post and listened. It is nice to have someone whom you can thread with.


----------



## ky07

sorry it took me so long but hi back Keishashadow .


----------



## roseprincess

Happy 100 pages!!!


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> I may win the prize for having the oldest spawn, soon to be 28 & 21 and 14...and i didn't have them when i was young either...call me methusela


 on the methusela joke  

yankeepenny- sorry you had a bad day  
sausage and spaghetti sound good to me  


marciemi-sorry to hear about the guy smoking the cigar and kids line jumping at Great America. The line jumping at G.A. has been going on for years unfortunately. I remember it really well in hte early and mid 90's, this was before I had my kids. I was so sick of the line jumping that I refused to go to G.A. for many yrs after that. Hadn't been back to six flags G.A. until last yr- first time my kids went was last yr. 
I don't know about the gang stuff, that may have been in the '90s  
Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

mac - wow, you've had your share of ride snafus!  I had a swarm of roaches (not to be confused w/palmetto bugs) all over one wall @ the BCV last Oct. & had to sleep in the room that night since they were booked to capacity.   Exterminators finally showed up the next afternoon --- never did locate the mgr must of been hiding from me in the Utilidors. still gives me the creeps thinking about it

100 pages of Nothing; no creepy feeling there this is a bug free zone (except for MIB).

yankeepenny - sorry, it can only go uphill from here!


----------



## bubba's mom

guess what guys??? DH brought home a "present" from work today......



(brought home a laptop!)   I'm in trouble


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> on the methusela joke





keisha posted that quote above but it has my name on it.  that was her post on her kids ages.
ok, i'll be methusala jr then........


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> guess what guys??? DH brought home a "present" from work today......
> 
> 
> 
> (brought home a laptop!)   I'm in trouble






conect a mouse to the laptop and you will have no problem using it.

i went 3 days using son's laptop until i figured that out.

i had the touch and scroll system.
i need the mouse when i'm on the computer.


----------



## macraven

it was good to see tarheelmjfan posting again.

mj fan, you have to come back and post more.

hey homie rose is back also.

 


the gangs all coming back...


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> conect a mouse to the laptop and you will have no problem using it.
> 
> i went 3 days using son's laptop until i figured that out.
> 
> i had the touch and scroll system.
> i need the mouse when i'm on the computer.




i knew to do that ..... and that was my plan...but DH was like "no...you don't need it...see?".....well, after about 10 minutes, he was like, "where's that spare mouse?"    yep....he learned quik!  I meant i was in trouble cuz now i'm portable...can take the laptop to the salon (for in between clients) and to Universal   I can DIS from Universal   (like i said, I'm in trouble....)  btw, where can i get internet (wireless) at RPR???  I'm in trouble and this is all new to me!


ETA: i think i'm going to make my goal of 6,000 posts before vacation!   (9 more to go and 26 days to go till vaca..... )


----------



## macraven

at rph, you pay a certain amount of money for a 24 hour period.

i believe the 24 hour period at hrh begins at 3:00 pm each day.

be sure to check the start time at rph if you pay for the internet service.
it might run from 3 pm to 3 pm the next day.  ask at the lobby desk so you don't start the service at 1:00 in the afternoon to find out you ony paid full price for 2 hours of service.


you'll be a pro on that laptop before midnight tonight...


----------



## marciemi

Okay Universal experts - have any of you eaten at Emerils?  What's it like?  My (then to be) DS14 is a big cooking fan and loves watching the Cooking Network (is that what it's called?) and loves Emeril and making things.  But he's not a huge adventurous eater.  Is Emerils at all about show or is it just good food at a pretty high price?  He'd love to see someone make something, explain how it was made, then eat it, but if it's just fancy food, then it's probably not worth it!  Any input?


----------



## macraven

i heard tchoup tchoup was better but what do i know........

i was reading a thread sometime back and people were talking about both places and loved the one at rph.

on the other hand, i heard lunch at emrils was very good.  and not as expensive


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> i know your pain and KS also.  losing pics is something i still regret.
> 
> your littles range from 24 yrs to 8 yrs...........wow  and a 3 yr old bonus comes with the group.
> i bet you have been busy going thru all the stages of raising kids more than one time.
> 
> my hat off to you.  you are a better woman than i am....
> 
> 
> 
> hope all homies are having a good day today.



Yeah, I didn't really realize the impact of what I had done until that first was walking across the stage to graduate & I had one in the stands in diapers!  Honestly though she is an absolute joy and we would have it no other way.



keishashadow said:


> cleaned out my closet & put the winter stuff away, pulled a muscle in my back - owww; that wouldn't have happened 10 years ago. Drenced in icy-hot; off to take ds to orthodontist (feel bad for the other parents in the waiting room who have to smell it ).
> 
> We've been stuck on 2 different WDW rides (no U)
> 
> -Hester/Chester spinnie wild mouse ride @ AK, sat for 1/2 hour in brutal sun - had to climb down a ladder &
> 
> -Tower of Terror (the 1st time i got the nerve to ride it lol); smaller ladder to scale that time - did get 2 sets of FP
> 
> Anyone else ever get stuck @ either park?



Funny story...my DH had pulled a muscle in his back. I put some Arbonne muscle rub on it and about an hour later left to meet my mother & sister for lunch. I left my cell in the car and when I got back out there I had several missed calls from home. I called to see what was wrong & he was panicked! How do I get this stuff off? It just keeps getting hotter & hotter. I took a shower and it didn't get it off. If I can't get it to stop burning I am going to have to go to the ER!  Umm, are wwe being a bit melodramatic here?  I use it all the time. It really is some good stuff, best I have ever used. In fact it will start heating again when I sit up against something then next day, but go to the ER for what is basically Icy Hot!!!! Ya think the staff would have got a good laugh out of that one? 

Now Primevil Hurl would be an awful ride to get stuck on. IT is completely unshaded. How terrible. And then to get stuck on TOT the first time you got the courage to ride it. That sucks!



macraven said:


> last year i got stuck on the pirates ride and missed my adr.
> 
> i was not happy over that.
> 
> 
> POC had been down off and on for over 3 hours.
> when it again started up around 3:50, i got in the line to get on.
> 
> my boat got stuck at a very non scenic area.  it was not far from the dock area where we boarded.  you could look back and see the light and some people from where i was marooned.
> 
> 
> i tell ya, i was half tempted to get out and walk in the water to leave that dingy.........
> 
> i finally got off around, i think, 5:10.
> 
> when the ride started up, i was too unnerved to even enjoy it.
> 
> the boat i was in only had me in it.  the boat behind me had a family and littles that kept screaming the entire time.  and the two parents were having heated words over being stuck.
> 
> 
> also last year, i got stuck on the people mover.  i was almost all the way out of space mountain when it stopped.  no view of the coasters inside where i was at as i was just past that point.
> 
> it made me miss the fireworks.  i think i was stuck there for at least 35 minutes.
> 
> 
> i have never been stuck on a ride at universal.
> now watch that happen since i said that.......
> 
> 
> 
> you know, if you are going to be stuck on a ride, at least there should be some scenery or something fun to look at......



Were ou not able to go ahead and go to your ADR? Surely they would let you in if you were stuck on a ride for over an hour!  

Knock on wood, we have never been stuck on any ride. Lets hope our luck continues!



yankeepenny said:


> well, i just have had a rotten vile miserablle &^%$#@
> kind of a day, but it is not so bad as those who are just finding out they rode a plane with some "individual"(for lack of a better word)  with Tuberculosis!!!!
> 
> can you imagine!????   I would just be furious!
> 
> so, my day did not suck as bad as some folks.
> 
> sometimes though, I jsut wanna pitch it all in and watch 24 hours of steel magnolias and cry and eat chocolate and say to the world  *SCREW MAY I ADD, YOU!*
> 
> I AM DOING BETTER NOW. i AM ADDING SAUSAGE TO THE SPAHGHETTI, YES, MEAT, IT HAS BEEN MORE THAN 10 DAYS AND I AM FREAKIN' STARVING AND i AM GOING TO EAT IT.
> 
> 
> Thank you all who read this post and listened. It is nice to have someone whom you can thread with.



So sorry you had such a bad day. Hope tomorrow is tons better! 



marciemi said:


> Well, more on Six Flags that I'd meant to post.  I was also a bit nervous after that Universal thread a couple weeks ago.  I'm really looking forward to it since although we love Disney, we've DONE it all and the kids are getting a bit old to find a lot of it "cool" anymore.  I thought Uni would be a good break in the Disney action to do something new and more exciting.  But that thread was making me a bit nervous too (although I'm definitely not the type of person to care about the music being played unless it's so loud that I can't hear myself think, and don't care about people drinking unless they're at the point of..um..having it resurface onto me - no, Mac, I don't need the barfing smilies again!).
> 
> But I think after a weekend of Six Flags, I have to feel with everything I read bad about it, that if we can have a good time there, Universal has to be a lot better!  Really only 3 incidents that I can think of at Six Flags - one when we came in on Sunday morning and were packed in like sardines waiting for the rope drop, there was a guy in the middle of the crowd smoking a cigar!  Yes, the park is no smoking except for designated areas, which I realize is somewhat ignored, but this was just stupid.  DH said something to him and he put it out (and wasn't a teen - more a mid 30's age), but come on - you couldn't realize on your own that might be bothersome to some people?  Had to be doing it just to PO folks!
> 
> Two incidents of line jumping - the blatant "jump over the fence, run across the grass and jump over another fence" type.  First one we just rolled our eyes at.  The second didn't bother me that much (even though it must have been 10 teenagers) because we were having a nice discussion with the young couple ahead of us who were telling us all about their wonderful trip to Universal last summer, how much they'd enjoyed RPR (where we're staying) and how great the FOTL passes were.  So it just gave us more time to talk to them!  They did mention that last season at Six Flags during the most crowded times that you were given tickets as you entered a line and if you were out of order when you got to the end you were kicked out of the park!  Never heard of that before so maybe they are cracking down some there!  I realize it wouldn't fly at Disney (families, toddlers, potty breaks), but certainly seems like a good idea with teens!
> 
> But overall, I didn't see the "this is a bad place to be for families" things I read about!  Only smoking I saw was the one I mentioned and I never even noticed the no smoking areas.  Saw a lot of families and normal looking teens - not the "gangs" I keep hearing mentioned.  I will admit the employees were a bit clueless - I asked two where the nearest restroom was and both times they had no idea, but they seemed apologetic, not rude.  The coasters are still really nice, and the waterpark was great, albeit cool.  But there certainly weren't any lines there so we got to do a lot of fun slides in no time!
> 
> So I'm feeling optimistic about Universal - especially after hanging with all you homies!




Years ago, when I was pregnant with Ally sitting in the stands at one of DS's football games there was a mna sitting in the bleachers with us smoking a cigar. A friend of mine, who also happens to be apolice officer, was sitting nearby & raging hormones and all I yelled out to my friend and asked if he brought his gun & could shoot the idiot smoking the cigar. Needless to say, he got up and left the stands! 

You really have no reason to worry about Universal's parks. I really don't get any of the Uni bashing or any of the Disney bashing. Heck go to the DVC board and watch other owners bash SSR. It is a beautiful resort but the things they say about it are rediculous. Same with the things people say about the parks that aren't their favorites! 

I love the Disney parks. There have been many trips that I have been at the Disney parks but not been able to do the Universal parks and it has been torture. My family would say that I am a Disney fanatic. Last summer though I was writing vacation articles for my sisters magazine. I wrote all about Disney and I guess it was mostly factual. When I wrote about Universals parks I got much more articulate. When my sister read it she said she would have sworn I liked Disney better but that you couldn't tell it from the articles I had written.

Anyway, the themeing at IOA is amazing! You feel totally immersed in the land that you are visiting. It is so vibrant and colorful. I love the Universal parks. I think you will to. I have never noticed anything inapropriate at either of the parks or at City Walk. It is a perfect place place for families. Go and have a great time!


Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> you'll be a pro on that laptop before midnight tonight...



thanks for the info......haven't used it yet...DH was setting it up with our stuff and he left it to charge while he went to play hockey.....


----------



## Melanie230

Yes...I think you have 6000 in the bag.  Oh yeah...check the ticker HAHAHHA


----------



## bubba's mom

Melanie230 said:


> Oh yeah...check the ticker HAHAHHA





     



(just my shameless way of getting another post!   )


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> (just my shameless way of getting another post!   )



Hey Bubba's Mom - ain't you supposed to be gettin' ready for a garage sale?!?

Just kiddin'. Tryin' to help you get to that 6,000th post! 

Geez. I must not post enough. I haven't even broke 1,500 and I have been here since 2001! And I thought I talked a lot!


----------



## macraven

come on bubba's mom......post some more and hit the big 6000 tonight.


----------



## macraven

i'm still waiting............


maybe bubba's mom already crashed for the night.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> i'm still waiting............
> 
> 
> maybe bubba's mom already crashed for the night.




i sure did!  watched finale of Shear Genius on Bravo (reality hairstylist competition show) and then watched some news, checked here briefly, and went to sleep.  

so, have a great day everyone....off to work!

ps--just about ready for the yard sale.....i'm sure i'll find more stuff tonite and tomorrow morning....   (can't wait to git it dun & over wit!)


----------



## macraven

isn't it nice to get rid of junk in the house.


i start to and then think, maybe i will need this in 5 years, i'll hang on to it...


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> isn't it nice to get rid of junk in the house.
> 
> 
> i start to and then think, maybe i will need this in 5 years, i'll hang on to it...



i _used _to think that way....then i thought, if i need it, i'll go buy it....probably a _better _version available nowadays anyway.....

welp, off to work....cya's later!


----------



## keishashadow

b's mom - you're 1 post short of 6K...go get it girl!  who's still hanging on shear genius?

i've been using dh's laptop since my desktop fried yesterday; can't get the optical mouse to work right; it's so slow to scroll...can't figure out how to highlight stuff, etc.

loribell will have to look for that stuff, my back feels worse today; despite tons of motrin...may reach for the muscle relaxants tonight.  I've got neck issues that ebb & wane; but this is an owie burning sort of thing. Look like a zombie, everytime i moved last night it work me up.

mac lets pay homage to Dr. Suess & be methesula #1 and methesula #2


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> isn't it nice to get rid of junk in the house.
> 
> 
> i start to and then think, maybe i will need this in 5 years, i'll hang on to it...



Oh man.  That sounds exactly like me.  I just can't throw it out.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'm insane.

I joined a Frequent Flyer program and am planning an TX weekend trip for July. Yes, this July.


----------



## tlinus

knowing b's mom, by vaca time she will have 6500 posts    

hey everyone - i have a groundhog out back.....its bigger than my weiner dog 

he/she is cute though - as long as it stays away from my veggie plants 

penny - better day today?!?!?!?! hope so


----------



## tlinus




----------



## loribell

Tracie - you been holdin down the fort by yourself today?

How are things going with Bean#1 at school? Hopefully much better.


----------



## tlinus

loribell said:


> Tracie - you been holdin down the fort by yourself today?
> 
> How are things going with Bean#1 at school? Hopefully much better.



no changes really.....but the main girl is mad because one of the "followers" decided to think on her own and start hanging around and talking to Kait.....whatever! I told her 10 more days and its over!


----------



## damo

tlinus said:


> no changes really.....but the main girl is mad because one of the "followers" decided to think on her own and start hanging around and talking to Kait.....whatever! I told her 10 more days and its over!



It's nice when they get their own brain!


----------



## tlinus

damo said:


> It's nice when they get their own brain!



   ain't it the truth!!


----------



## keishashadow

Depending on whether it's a long or short haired variety...

my money's on the weiner dog. 

They were bred for hunting varmits in holes...ergo the short legs.  Had one as a child; tried to get DH to purchase one couple years ago...he wouldn't bite ; went w/a shipperke instead.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all- 
Been busy the last few days. My DH's birthday is today!   
I made a birthday cake for him and went shopping yest for another gift.
My kids have off of school tomorrow for some kind of teacher institute day.
Then they go back to school for 2 days next week and 2 hours on Wed and that will be it for school! 

I did get the Universal email/newsletter about the upcoming Harry Potter area that will be in IOA! I'm not a big Harry Potter fan, but it sounds neat. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> come on bubba's mom......post some more and hit the big 6000 tonight.





hit just now.....  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=18948786#post18948786


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> b's mom - you're 1 post short of 6K...go get it girl!  who's still hanging on *shear genius*?



last nite was the finale....only person out of the 3 i didn't _want _to win...did!   didn't deserve it IMHO!  If you want details, hilite below...don't want to spoil it for anyone watchin....


It was Daisy's competition....she was great!  I didn't think Anthony deserved to win the whole thing.....no way!  I wanted either Ben or Daisy to win.....they should have based their decision on the WHOLE competition....not just the last challenge..... oh well....hopefully they'll do it again...I enjoyed watching it!


----------



## bubba's mom

the Dark Marauder said:


> I'm insane.
> 
> I joined a Frequent Flyer program and am planning an TX weekend trip for July. Yes, this July.




nope, not insane..... Yay!  

and Tracie..... i doubt I'll hit 6500 before vacation....just a few weeks to go...you are askin' an awful lot!





(besides, i don't talk THAT much!   )


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> nope, not insane..... Yay!
> 
> and Tracie..... i doubt I'll hit 6500 before vacation....just a few weeks to go...you are askin' an awful lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (besides, i don't talk THAT much!   )



    
just keep responding to my incoherent babble and you will hit 7K in no time.....I got all bent out of shape earlier with the Uni+HP thread........grrrrrrrr

Good Luck this weekend  - I will be praying for some nice weather!!!

Did I tell you guys I am going to NYC from Sun - Weds with just DH??!!??


----------



## Melanie230

bubba's mom said:


> last nite was the finale....only person out of the 3 i didn't _want _to win...did!   didn't deserve it IMHO!  If you want details, hilite below...don't want to spoil it for anyone watchin....
> 
> 
> I dont watch that show...is it good?  Being a hair designer for the last 18 years sort of ruins those shows for me.  It is sort of like DH watching COPS or a COP show....it takes the fun out of it.


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> I'm insane.
> 
> I joined a Frequent Flyer program and am planning an TX weekend trip for July. Yes, this July.






all i can say is welcome to the club.
the only rank you can attain in this club is vice president since i hold the gold for the crazies.......


you know we will expect another trip report in july.........


----------



## macraven

rosemarie, tell mr rose happy birthday from all of us.


did you make him a cake??


----------



## macraven

i'm still up looking for the card game.........


----------



## bubba's mom

Melanie230 said:


> I dont watch that show...is it good?  Being a hair designer for the last 18 years sort of ruins those shows for me.  It is sort of like DH watching COPS or a COP show....it takes the fun out of it.



Being a hairdesigner myself for 19 years, yes!  i thought it was very good!  always a couple of peeps in there mixin' it up, ya know    they seem (or at least did) to have "marathons" of it on Bravo.... they had everything from long to short, copy cut, hair art, here comes the bride, a dude cut, hair thru the times, etc...everything you could imagine! 


Tracie....hope you have a wonderful weekend w/ the DH   NO KIDS!!!  


and Dark...that's right....macraven is the chief nut    around here!  

luv ya mac


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:


> Depending on whether it's a long or short haired variety...
> 
> my money's on the weiner dog.
> 
> They were bred for hunting varmits in holes...ergo the short legs.  Had one as a child; tried to get DH to purchase one couple years ago...he wouldn't bite ; went w/a shipperke instead.



she is officially a long hair.....but I think one parent was and one wasn't   because her hair really isn't that long (think of a cokcer spaniel type hair)


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> she is officially a long hair.....but I think one parent was and one wasn't  because her hair really isn't that long (think of a cokcer spaniel type hair)


 
so you've got a hybrid weiner dog 

no stressing 'mon - either the poster gets it or they don't; and that's the way they want it. One of my fav. rolling stone songs lyrics "enjoy the big apple, don't eat the maggot..." My my 2 trips to NYC I only got to see the garment district (eeeeek) and the East Side (pretty) on short trips; never any of the touristy areas.  Would like to go back for a long weekend someday, what are your plans?

It's freaky Friday


----------



## Claymax

tlinus said:


> just keep responding to my incoherent babble and you will hit 7K in no time.....I got all bent out of shape earlier with the Uni+HP thread........grrrrrrrr



I saw that and then saw you came back.  

Here's my theory of online ragers. Feel free to ignore. 
Although I'm 41, I like to play online games. There are a lot of people online, kids and those that should know better that use the internet to say things that they would never say in public. (They always talk big but face to face, often you can't get a peep out of them.) Their online personas are much like a drunk at a bar (or me after a couple of ritas), ten feet tall and bulletproof. It used to irritate me but now it rarely gets under my skin. I truly ignore their posts or comments and try to not respond or quote. Let them enjoy their bitterness on their own. 

This is not meant as a preachy post or a dig at anyone in particular! I'm sure you and most others already know this stuff, just noticed some getting under your skin on the HP/Uni post the other day. Don't let 'em get to ya!


----------



## bubba's mom

someday i'll have to catch up on that thread   and find out "what's buggin you" tracie    (seemed like such a 'happy' thread...can't imagine someone gettin' under yer skin   )


----------



## macraven

to our newest homie 

*Claymax*



online games are so kewl


tlinus, listen to Claymax.  don't let the ragers upset you.
clay drinks ritas so we know that person is in the know.......


----------



## Claymax

Thanks for the welcome! 

And I didn't mean to make more of the HP thread situation than there was. It wasn't a major deal but tlinus seems like a nice person in her posts and I thought I'd chime in. 

As if you couldn't tell, I'm the type that will strike up a conversation with anyone. I'm the guy behind you in line asking, "So, where are y'all from?"


----------



## yankeepenny

good morning all!
if anyone wants to see some fireworkds,
check out under theme parks:

I might ruffle some feathers......
thread started yesterday- already on page 8....


----------



## yankeepenny

my goodness, that univer/hp thread went to hell in a handbasket  for a few pages....yikes....


I am soo looking forward to the new area....


*maybe i can turn in the broom i ride now for a firebolt!*


----------



## yankeepenny

MAC!

have you slept yet??????


----------



## macraven

Claymax said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> And I didn't mean to make more of the HP thread situation than there was. It wasn't a major deal but tlinus seems like a nice person in her posts and I thought I'd chime in.
> 
> As if you couldn't tell, I'm the type that will strike up a conversation with anyone. I'm the guy behind you in line asking, "So, where are y'all from?"




we are very happy you are joining in.  this thread is for everyone to yak in.
sometimes we joke, whine, vent or list basic useless facts........ 

i try to give a shout out to all first time posters.  sure hope i have not overlooked anyone that posts here.

yes, tracie is a doll, super nice and one of the homies.......i don't like it when people i know or don't know get ragged on for what they post.
it is just not the right thing to do to others.  when those type of things happen, we usually got each other's backs.  i missed out on that thread though or i would have joined in to tell them to knock it off.





yankeepenny said:


> MAC!
> 
> have you slept yet??????



well, i did get 5 hours of sleep last night which is an increase.
i even went without coffee all day yesterday...... 

that's coming from a person that drinks 20 cups a day.
can't help it, i'm addicted


----------



## bubba's mom

Claymax said:


> I'm the guy behind you in line asking, "So, where are y'all from?"



WHAT?!?!?!   you're behind me    where??    





> we are very happy you are joining in. this thread is for everyone to yak in.
> sometimes we joke, whine, vent or *list basic useless facts*........



yep....that's me


----------



## loribell

Wow, I sure missed a lot yesterday. 

Hope today is a better day!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

Claymax- welcome to the thread!  

Mac- Yes, I told my DH happy birthday from you. He said "thank you".
I did make him a cake yest. - out of a box. Chocolate cake with chocolate frosting! This is what he wanted. Tasted pretty good. yum! 
Glad you are getting a little more sleep  



> i don't like it when people i know or don't know get ragged on for what they post.
> it is just not the right thing to do to others. when those type of things happen, we usually got each other's backs.


Yes, Mac is real good in defending her homies 
I totally agree on this  


Anyways, got a busy weekend ahead. Cub scouts picnic and bonfire tomorrow. 

Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## macraven

we are having a wicked storm right now.

kind of like having fireworks in the sky with a lot of water falling down..


----------



## the Dark Marauder

bubba's mom said:


> nope, not insane..... Yay!
> 
> and Tracie..... i doubt I'll hit 6500 before vacation....just a few weeks to go...you are askin' an awful lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> all i can say is welcome to the club.
> the only rank you can attain in this club is vice president since i hold the gold for the crazies.......
> 
> 
> you know we will expect another trip report in july.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (besides, i don't talk THAT much!   )
Click to expand...



Ha. I must be in the running for VP. I just booked my flight. How am I supposed to afford this?

Oh right, roommates.


----------



## macraven

well darkie, i always have a yard sale to scrap up the moola when i'm broke.

we don't have streetlights on our corner so yard sale is the next best thing    






i have an   for you.
sell your crap on ebay !!


----------



## damo

the Dark Marauder said:


> Ha. I must be in the running for VP. I just booked my flight. How am I supposed to afford this?
> 
> Oh right, roommates.



Hmmm.  Love will do strange things.


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> we are very happy you are joining in.  this thread is for everyone to yak in.
> sometimes we joke, whine, vent or list basic useless facts........
> 
> i try to give a shout out to all first time posters.  sure hope i have not overlooked anyone that posts here.
> 
> yes, tracie is a doll, super nice and one of the homies.......i don't like it when people i know or don't know get ragged on for what they post.
> it is just not the right thing to do to others.  when those type of things happen, we usually got each other's backs.  i missed out on that thread though or i would have joined in to tell them to knock it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, i did get 5 hours of sleep last night which is an increase.
> i even went without coffee all day yesterday......
> 
> that's coming from a person that drinks 20 cups a day.
> can't help it, i'm addicted




Five hours is a good start!  It makes you able to see things a little more clearly the next day.


----------



## macraven

that's right damo and i haven't had a cup of coffee since noon today.


then why am i still awake now????



so i can dis maybe?


----------



## damo

We just got back from hockey (roller hockey).  So I am up when I should be in bed.  I babysat the little twins all day who just got over stomach flu and were kinda demanding.  I should be exhausted!!!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> well darkie, i always have a yard sale to scrap up the moola when i'm broke.
> 
> we don't have streetlights on our corner so yard sale is the next best thing
> 
> i have an   for you.
> sell your crap on ebay !!


I do need to ebay, actually. I have a lot of stuff I can sell. 






damo said:


> Hmmm.  Love will do strange things.



Oh hush. You sound like my coworkers.


----------



## damo

the Dark Marauder said:


> I do need to ebay, actually. I have a lot of stuff I can sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hush. You sound like my coworkers.



Have fun.  When you get to be an old married person like me, you remember those crazy times very fondly.!!!


----------



## macraven

well, i think i forgot those times........


is that a good thing or a bad thing damo?

now don't tell me you already went to bed early on a friday night..


----------



## yankeepenny

Good Saturday Morning all!

I just crawled out. 
 Went to bed around 9 and just went into this sleep mode.....

am going to find some hanging plants today for the porch. maybe go to Lowes or HD for them. some garden centers charge a lot, and i need 6, so i will look around. 
i never go tot the big stores before late afternoon. they are way to busy for me. 

Dh is outside messing with the sprinklers.
I am sipping coffee. 
what is everyone doing this weekend?


TLINUS!- are the little beans done with school?
oldest doing okay???


----------



## loribell

Well I just got back home. DS had to be at the baseball building at 7:30 for an 8:30 game in a nearby town. Somehow all of the kids that play football & the coach that also helps with football knew that the games had been postponed until 2:00 today (they finished camp yesterday). On the other hand those kids that don't play football & the strictly baseball coach all still thought we were on for 8:30 this monring. 

Gee, I wonder how all of those football people knew but none of the rest of us did? Nice! 

You know, after dealing with coaches & athletics for 13 years you would think I would be used to this, yet they never cease to amaze me! The coaches actually chewed on the boys the other night telling them they had better things to be doing then to be there with them. 

Thanks for listening to my rant! 

Hope everyone has a fabulous weekend!!!!!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all  


Mac- I PM'd you.


----------



## keishashadow

good weekend all, i slept in past 9:30 a.m....haven't done that in ages 

dh even cooked breakfast!

think i'll go see POC again today


----------



## macraven

hi homies!!!!!


i went to curves real early this morning and came home to tackle the house.
picking up crap and now starting the laundry.

i knew something wasn't right with me when i started cleaning.  then i remembered, i forgot to check in with the homies.
this is a quick drive by for a hey and a buh bye.  i'll try to come back later.

today is the day i finally clean out the cat box......ewww



got to bed finally last night by 2:30 and that darn cat got me up to feed her at 6:30. 

i fed her last night, you would think that would be enough.......


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> Well I just got back home. DS had to be at the baseball building at 7:30 for an 8:30 game in a nearby town. Somehow all of the kids that play football & the coach that also helps with football knew that the games had been postponed until 2:00 today (they finished camp yesterday). On the other hand those kids that don't play football & the strictly baseball coach all still thought we were on for 8:30 this monring.
> 
> Gee, I wonder how all of those football people knew but none of the rest of us did? Nice!
> 
> You know, after dealing with coaches & athletics for 13 years you would think I would be used to this, yet they never cease to amaze me! *The coaches actually chewed on the boys the other night telling them they had better things to be doing then to be there with them.
> *
> Thanks for listening to my rant!
> 
> Hope everyone has a fabulous weekend!!!!!




want me to make a call to that dude for you????

it's ok, i will.....i got your back


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> hi homies!!!!!
> 
> 
> i went to curves real early this morning and came home to tackle the house.
> picking up crap and now starting the laundry.
> 
> i knew something wasn't right with me when i started cleaning.  then i remembered, i forgot to check in with the homies.
> this is a quick drive by for a hey and a buh bye.  i'll try to come back later.
> 
> today is the day i finally clean out the cat box......ewww
> 
> 
> 
> got to bed finally last night by 2:30 and that darn cat got me up to feed her at 6:30.
> 
> i fed her last night, you would think that would be enough.......



By cat, do you mean husband???  And by her, do you mean him?


----------



## ky07

just packing for us and where am i going to put all this stuff lol


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> By cat, do you mean husband???  And by her, do you mean him?






nope, the cat is the cat.  she thinks she is a person.
and it's a her......

she is demanding and has me under her control.
all my cats have trained me.
i can never say no to them and it's always been the cats that are in charge here.

i always have my cats degutted and declawed to make them strickly an indoor pet.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> just packing for us and where am i going to put all this stuff lol





suggest you wear lots of layers so you have plenty of room in the suitcase for other important items........


----------



## bubba's mom

yardsale is over .....thank goodness!

hope everyone is off to a great start this weekend....i went to bed about midnite Fri nite & woke up (& stayed up) at 6am....(feel like mac  ) did pretty good at yardsale...have to drop a lot of stuff off to donate   but, did get rid of a lot of stuff & DH is gonna ebay some stuff.. (at least now i can find the furniture in my family room!)  

well, off to get a shower and cleaned up..... l8r guys!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> suggest you wear lots of layers so you have plenty of room in the suitcase for other important items........



lol might have too


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> nope, the cat is the cat.  she thinks she is a person.
> and it's a her......
> 
> she is demanding and has me under her control.
> all my cats have trained me.
> i can never say no to them and it's always been the cats that are in charge here.
> 
> i always have my cats degutted and declawed to make them strickly an indoor pet.



Degutted?  What does that entail?  Sounds very disturbing.


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> yardsale is over .....thank goodness!
> 
> hope everyone is off to a great start this weekend....i went to bed about midnite Fri nite & woke up (& stayed up) at 6am....(feel like mac  ) did pretty good at yardsale...have to drop a lot of stuff off to donate   but, did get rid of a lot of stuff & DH is gonna ebay some stuff.. (at least now i can find the furniture in my family room!)
> 
> well, off to get a shower and cleaned up..... l8r guys!




did ya make a lot of moola???


hey everyone for the june homies meet, drinks on bubba's mom, she's loaded !!!








damo said:


> Degutted?  What does that entail?  Sounds very disturbing.





she was spaded when she was 5.5 months old.

that's what i call the hysterectomies........ i have my own vocabulary you know.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> did ya make a lot of moola???
> 
> 
> hey everyone for the june homies meet, drinks on bubba's mom, she's loaded !!!




eh....we did pretty good...over $300!    um.....homies, pardon macraven, she is mistaken..... drinks are NOT on me...but i will bring fun     actually, i'm still tryin' to decide what to do with the money....most likely it will probably end up in bubba's college 529 plan (Penna. *T*ution *A*ccount *P*rogram)    ...but, i'm still thinking....  

got a little much sun today (that was okay....didn't have to run to tanning salon    i never got "flipflop" sunburn on the top of my feet before....   ...and, NO, no pic!)


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> want me to make a call to that dude for you????
> 
> it's ok, i will.....i got your back



Thanks mac. Nice to know you got my back. 

Unfortunately the youngest of the idiots, coaching alone today, made tehm go back and practice today after their game ended at 4:00. Yep they practiced for another 1:30 and then had to run a mile in 90+ degree temps! Mikey said he was the only one that wasn't on the ground throwing up. That kid may not have a job for long if he keeps this crap up. Gonna have a lot fo mad momma's after him!


----------



## loribell

bubba's mom said:


> eh....we did pretty good...over $300!    um.....homies, pardon macraven, she is mistaken..... drinks are NOT on me...but i will bring fun     actually, i'm still tryin' to decide what to do with the money....most likely it will probably end up in bubba's college 529 plan (Penna. *T*ution *A*ccount *P*rogram)    ...but, i'm still thinking....
> 
> got a little much sun today (that was okay....didn't have to run to tanning salon    i never got "flipflop" sunburn on the top of my feet before....   ...and, NO, no pic!)



That was a pretty good garage sell! 

Wow, you have never had flip flop sunburn before? I have several times thanks to bball.


----------



## macraven

loribel, do you want me to tp that coach dude's house for ya?


----------



## loribell

That would be great mac. His mom & dad might get upset though. I think he probably still lives with them!


----------



## bubba's mom

loribell said:


> That would be great mac. His mom & dad might get upset though. I think he probably still lives with them!



    (obviously doesn't know how to treat/talk to kids, since he doesn't have any of his own   )


----------



## macraven

i think the hhn map thread is sinking.

haven't seen many hits on it lately.

i need to go bump where are you thread.  that one should stay on page 1


----------



## bubba's mom

> i think the hhn map thread is sinking.
> 
> haven't seen many hits on it lately.




it'll stay more current towards middle of summer.....people are just not thinking about HHN since summer has started....i know i'm not! 

either way, they BOTH should stay pg. 1


----------



## macraven

well, i finally vacuumed last night.


too bad i'll have to do it again this week........


----------



## bubba's mom

what's vacuum?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'm going to start listing a lot of stuff on ebay now.

If anyone wants links, I'll provide them via PM. I just found a TON of Disney & Universal items I've Acquired over the years.


----------



## bubba's mom

yeah...definately.....you might want to post and ask for buyers here before going thru ebay......you may get a "bite"    Good luck!    (besides, who's more of a fan than us???)


----------



## yankeepenny

yes- have changed it 86 times


sunday arrival day-survive the helish flight
get acquainted with dolphin, eat at Gullivers
monday SPOODLES--will probably change, menu has changed
and that is sea world day
tuesday
up in the air-IOA day  thinking flying fish?????
wed
Concorse steakhouse, US day
Thursday- either US or IOA   and kona(my fav) for dinner
Friday- AK day and yahtsmens steakhouse 
sat-bawl my eyes out and leave and start planning 2008

thoughts?


----------



## bubba's mom

yankeepenny said:


> sat-bawl my eyes out and leave and start planning 2008
> 
> thoughts?




my only thought is you're on the right track w/ this 

(i honestly haven't been to WDW enuf to give you "thoughts" on that part of your trip!...sorry)


----------



## keishashadow

quick checkin; sopranos soon 

yankeepenny - we really enjoyed spoodles (helped that we were @ BCV last trip . The steak is now off the menu, it's a kabob now (rarely cooked properly imo - i like to hear my meat squeal when i eat it he-he).
Y steakhouse had great food; we just had a bad experience w/snooty waitstaff when they were just rolling out the DP. Many have given it high marks since then for service. Never ate @ C steakhouse or Kona before. What do you order @ Kona?

Didn't know that in order to obtain autographs @ Star Wars weekends you need to be @ gate when it opens & get FP  (thank goodness for these boards); so i had to change most of our ADRs today...here's ours

*Crystal Palace
*Fantasmic Pkg, Hollywood & Vine
*Coral Reef (DS bd, ordered a dive banner for him)
*California Grill 1st time
*Capt Jacks for lobster, wonder if they dance 

Now I need to figure out if I need reservations while@ Universal the next 3 days.  Was thinking Mythos, NASCAR, NBA (don't think they take res.) & either Bubba Gump or Islands Buffet.  

Do they give priority seatings to on-site guests? Wish i could find my notes from last trip.


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> Now I need to figure out if I need reservations while@ Universal the next 3 days.  Was thinking Mythos, NASCAR, NBA (don't think they take res.) & either Bubba Gump or Islands Buffet.
> 
> *Do they give priority seatings to on-site guests*? Wish i could find my notes from last trip.




at CityWalk ... yes!  flash that card baby    Bubba Gumps does not take res or the 'coveted card'   and can't help about Islands, but someone will (or just call RPR).... gettin' close baby!


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> at CityWalk ... yes! flash that card baby  Bubba Gumps does not take res or the 'coveted card'  and can't help about Islands, but someone will (or just call RPR).... gettin' close baby!


 
thanx - i can feel the FL sun beating down baby

forgot to congrat you on the yard sale!


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> thanx - i can feel the FL sun beating down baby
> 
> forgot to congrat you on the yard sale!



oh...that' okay...no biggie....thanks!

uh, that ain't sun beatin' down on me....it's raindrops    (i expect to see Melanie floatin' by here any minute in her boat....   )


----------



## the Dark Marauder

bubba's mom said:


> yeah...definately.....you might want to post and ask for buyers here before going thru ebay......you may get a "bite"    Good luck!    (besides, who's more of a fan than us???)



They're up. Not all of them, but a lot. It's mostly pins.


----------



## bubba's mom

the Dark Marauder said:


> They're up. Not all of them, but a lot. It's mostly pins.



you forgot the link    (not that _I'm _buying...but maybe another DISer....or mac  )


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> They're up. Not all of them, but a lot. It's mostly pins.






pins.......you got pins..........where is the link????


come on homie, give me the link before you sell all the pins.......


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> yes- have changed it 86 times
> 
> 
> sunday arrival day-survive the helish flight
> get acquainted with dolphin, eat at Gullivers
> monday SPOODLES--will probably change, menu has changed
> and that is sea world day
> tuesday
> up in the air-IOA day  thinking flying fish?????
> wed
> Concorse steakhouse, US day
> Thursday- either US or IOA   and kona(my fav) for dinner
> Friday- AK day and yahtsmens steakhouse
> sat-bawl my eyes out and leave and start planning 2008
> 
> thoughts?




penny,
when in sept will you be at the motherland?
i'll be there sept 24-oct 4, leave early morning on the 4th for the darkside of 5 days there.   and hhn of course.


concourse is closing down this year.  i have an adr there for late sept but i think it closes in august.  i have to check the rehab link to be sure.

yachtsman is very good but expensive

i agree with you on the kona for dinner.  i have an adr there for dinner for sept.

le cellier is fine.
i had to send my steak back 2 times last year but things like that happen sometimes.

what type of food do you like?
i started doing disney in 1975.  went with the parents when it was only mk there.  started doing universal in 1992.

i called and made the ressies back in march for the adrs at disney.  i do hope you have already made yours as some of the places are booked solid now.


----------



## macraven

and you guessed it, can't sleep..........


----------



## macraven

don't tell me everyone here is over the age of 30 and goes to bed early......



remember the days you could sit up and hang out until 2 in the morning and still be able to get up after 4 hours of sleep for school or work???


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'm under age 30 and I still try and go to sleep before midnight.

Links are coming, patience, grasshoppers.


----------



## keishashadow

mac - i told you...curfew is @ 11:00 p.m CST lights out!  Sooner or later you've got to sleep well, i hope.

melaine has a boat? when are we crusin?

I bought a bunch of new pins, priced trade bait wise, on ebay last month.  Most were still on brand new lanyards.  Could always use more! Not sure why i get such a kick outta stalking TMs/CMs for pins...must be the thrill of the hunt.


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> melaine has a boat? when are we crusin?




  ...she got a _little _rain where she lives yesterday


----------



## macraven

darkie, i want some of those pins.
i saw that you have them on ebay now.
are you waiting to sell them after the ebay time period lapses?



keisha, i think you go to bed before 11 pm..........


i lost the entire day.
went to the doc as i needed refills on my meds and ended up over at the hospital to get a medical test started.  now home and lost the desire to clean the bathrooms.............


i can always find an excuse not to clean this dump can't i.......


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> i can always find an excuse not to clean this dump can't i.......



you go girl!!


----------



## yankeepenny

went to the eye doct at 8 this am. i have had a level 10 headache ever since. 
currently sitting with an ice pack wrapped up on my head ,like a turban.    
maybe it is from the eye dialation they do- always lasts hours on me.

we will be in orlando sept 2 -8.
after seeing the place clear out like some kinda plague labor day last year, we decided to try the sun to sat route.
actually got a better price on tickets. i am really looking forward to trying the swan dolphin (got the govt rate) looked at some of the others and for me, speaking for myself only, I am not paying 300 a night for a room, unless the benefits were , lets say,  ...hhhh.... above and beyond .
( use your imagination here......)   

i gotta tell you- i just wish this damn toe would start feeling better. it has been 5 weeks and it feels just horrible. i am still wearing the shoe(thank goodness i am out of the stormtrooper boot) but halfway thru the day i start limping and am ready to cut the toe off. (NO -I am not into limb removal) it just aggravates me. 


all right. enough whining from me. still have not heard from everyone on their HP prediction.


----------



## AlexandNessa

First, might I just say that allergy season sux.


On a much more interesting note ... who would like to discuss last night's Sopranos episode at length?  Was that not the best episode of the entire season?!


----------



## yankeepenny

Kona was the surprise hit last year. it was the best service in my opinion and the best food. I had the pan asian noodles and added shrimp and had delicious iced coffee and we were given a special anniversary dessert cake.  


I thougth CG was good, but NOT worth 2 credits, and it was noisy in there. We were right next to were they cook. 
Spoodles was good, DH's fav, but saw that the menu changed
drastically.  We also ate at Ohana- NEVER AGAIN- NOT FOR ME. Between the food being thrown at us and the noise I got kinda rattled and it just was not my cup of tea. 
but, we tried it.

Concorse steakhouse is not closing until Oct according to what i read in all ears. 
still might add Flying Fish. not too sure about YS. i am not a big steak eater, and CS looked like it had smaller cuts.


----------



## yankeepenny

AlexandNessa said:


> First, might I just say that allergy season sux.
> 
> 
> On a much more interesting note ... who would like to discuss last night's Sopranos episode at length?  Was that not the best episode of the entire season?!






what happened, i can not wait for the dvd release, you can spill the beans to me, and might i add, was thrilled to hear 
when chris tuh fa bit the dust!!!!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hi Penny.  I sent you a PM with all the gory details.  I wasn't sure if someone had taped it and didn't want the spoilers yet and I am just not bright enough to figure out how to do the thing where you can see the text if you scroll over it!


----------



## macraven

jodie, nevermind


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> darkie, i want some of those pins.
> i saw that you have them on ebay now.
> are you waiting to sell them after the ebay time period lapses?
> 
> 
> 
> keisha, i think you go to bed before 11 pm..........
> 
> 
> i lost the entire day.
> went to the doc as i needed refills on my meds and ended up over at the hospital to get a medical test started.  now home and lost the desire to clean the bathrooms.............
> 
> 
> i can always find an excuse not to clean this dump can't i.......



If any pins don't sell, I'll PM you with pics of what I have available.


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> If any pins don't sell, I'll PM you with pics of what I have available.



darkie, you're on.
that sounds good to me.


i hope your pins sell but i hope your pins don't sell.............kwim??


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> drastically.  We also ate at Ohana- NEVER AGAIN- NOT FOR ME. Between the food being thrown at us and the noise I got kinda rattled and it just was not my cup of tea.
> but, we tried it.




i have been to ohana's last year for dinner and i really liked the food.
i ordered the pineapple with carmel sauce as i don't like any type of bread puddings.



i went alone and ate like a pig for 45 minutes.  maybe that is why i liked it so much.  no witnesses......


i always say any food i don't have to cook is the best.
even a mcdonalds burger tastes good when i am hungry..


----------



## macraven

come on.......you all can't be in bed already can you......??


anyone here doing hhn this year?
i'm going the second weekend, anyone else be there then?


----------



## goNDmay9

Ok, i am typically pretty laid back and (while quite enthusiastic) do not let bad days (or weeks get the best of me).  but i am soooo in the d of d here.  
My 97 honda civic is finally on life support.  He passed out ON THE WAY to the Honda place.   I cannot really complain - almost 200,000 miles. My first car - we are total road dogs.  We have been from Notre Dame to Disney and Universal and everywhere in between.  I am really sad.   

My internet died. Just got back online today.  

I am being overworked like a government mule (at work) and i don't even have time log on to disboards (sacre bleu) - they really expect me to work ALL day??

My lease is up and i need to decided where i am going to live.

I have been in a rental for two weeks because i cannot decide whether to get a nice new car, or a pre-owned with a lower payment.  By this time i could have paid for a month anyway!  

how am i ever going to get through this??  

Oh yea - My flight leaves at 7am next Wednesday!  Portofino and Beer o clock here I come!!!!    Boy i am going to need it!

oh yea - and HP is coming to IOA (ok not this year - but yipppe skippee)


----------



## yankeepenny

goNDmay9 said:


> Ok, i am typically pretty laid back and (while quite enthusiastic) do not let bad days (or weeks get the best of me).  but i am soooo in the d of d here.
> My 97 honda civic is finally on life support.  He passed out ON THE WAY to the Honda place.   I cannot really complain - almost 200,000 miles. My first car - we are total road dogs.  We have been from Notre Dame to Disney and Universal and everywhere in between.  I am really sad.
> 
> My internet died. Just got back online today.
> 
> I am being overworked like a government mule (at work) and i don't even have time log on to disboards (sacre bleu) - they really expect me to work ALL day??
> 
> My lease is up and i need to decided where i am going to live.
> 
> I have been in a rental for two weeks because i cannot decide whether to get a nice new car, or a pre-owned with a lower payment.  By this time i could have paid for a month anyway!
> 
> how am i ever going to get through this??
> 
> Oh yea - My flight leaves at 7am next Wednesday!  Portofino and Beer o clock here I come!!!!    Boy i am going to need it!
> 
> oh yea - and HP is coming to IOA (ok not this year - but yipppe skippee)



 

RIP on the car, we are the same way....
wait until you are back before making a decision.
and always go to the car dealer 1 hour before they close- or below zero weather.....works for us....


----------



## yankeepenny

goND may09


since i made 3 tries at park maps, if i send you a sase, would you send me some from US/IOA/CW?

nobody at Universal wants to send them. we are at the 6 month mark of the request.


----------



## yankeepenny

anyone got a shrek pin??????????? 


I WANT SHREK!


----------



## bubba's mom

hey *penny*.....you don't go till Sept, right??  we go end of June, i'll send you all the maps you want...IF you still want???


*goNDmay9*---i know exactly how you feel about your car. DH had a '91 civic that we bought used $1500 w/ 150,000 miles on it.  he drove it for another 125,000 miles or so....we were trying to decide whether to buy a new or used honda for him (we won't buy anything but hondas becuz of the "trade in value" and "reliability") ...so, we were looking at used.  well, by the time we saw anything "near" what we wanted, for a couple more thousand, we could buy new....so, we did.  we traded in that '91 honda w/ 274,000+ miles on it (still ran pretty good...but was on it's last legs), got $50 for it   and bought him a brand new spankin' 2005 Civic (which, i'm half way thru payments on   ) ...so, just keep that in mind while shoppin' for a new car!  i'm so sorry to hear about all your other ailments....hang in there  

*jodie*....type your text and then change the color of it to white....  (viola...hilite to read!)  

off to work y'alls.....catch up w/ ya's tonite.....

oh, and no, we still haven't figured out what to do w/ all our yardsale money


----------



## keishashadow

Shrek pins seem to be in great abundance on eBay, along with the 4 one-fish-two-fish pin sets. Not sure if it's buyer remorse or what but; i was able to pick most of our trade bait up CHEAP...took afew weeks to see it listed. Lots of lucy pins too.

mac - lots of times i pull the covers over my head before 10 p.m.; course i am an early worm.

I'm always up for Soprano talk - it's going to be a bloodbath. IMO AJ needed a boot to the butt years ago.

wow, some of u guys got grief in buckets.  think happy thoughts of U trips does the trick for me!

my tale(s) of woe, after receiving new hard drive for fried desktop; it's been decided that they will send me a box to dispatch it back to factory for repair...could've done that a week or so ago before we tried the factor restore disks & new hard drive. 

We live near woods, have an ongoing problem w/encroachment from mother nature (bats, squirrels in house). Neighbor having windows put in evidently disturbed the force & we had a herd of toads & 4 different sized snakes slithering around the yard . Had to break up a battle between my schipperke & a striking snake (looked like a cobra i tell you ). She's been hospitalized before, nearly died from feasting on the toadies in the past.

I need a vacation NOW, not in 18 days....has a nice ring to it though 

good day to all, think i need retail therapy.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> darkie, you're on.
> that sounds good to me.
> 
> 
> i hope your pins sell but i hope your pins don't sell.............kwim??



There are 3 watchers for the Disney Pin lot. None for Uni. Hmm.



yankeepenny said:


> anyone got a shrek pin???????????
> 
> 
> I WANT SHREK!



I *may* have a Shrek pin that is Hard To Find. I'll have to check.


----------



## yankeepenny

the Dark Marauder said:


> There are 3 watchers for the Disney Pin lot. None for Uni. Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> I *may* have a Shrek pin that is Hard To Find. I'll have to check.





please let me know.


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> Ok, i am typically pretty laid back and (while quite enthusiastic) do not let bad days (or weeks get the best of me).  but i am soooo in the d of d here.
> My 97 honda civic is finally on life support.  He passed out ON THE WAY to the Honda place.   I cannot really complain - almost 200,000 miles. My first car - we are total road dogs.  We have been from Notre Dame to Disney and Universal and everywhere in between.  I am really sad.
> 
> My internet died. Just got back online today.
> 
> I am being overworked like a government mule (at work) and i don't even have time log on to disboards (sacre bleu) - they really expect me to work ALL day??
> 
> My lease is up and i need to decided where i am going to live.
> 
> I have been in a rental for two weeks because i cannot decide whether to get a nice new car, or a pre-owned with a lower payment.  By this time i could have paid for a month anyway!
> 
> how am i ever going to get through this??
> 
> Oh yea - My flight leaves at 7am next Wednesday!  Portofino and Beer o clock here I come!!!!    Boy i am going to need it!
> 
> oh yea - and HP is coming to IOA (ok not this year - but yipppe skippee)






looking at the bright side, you're not in jail and you are going to the darkside before any of us are..........

that makes you special. 



hang in there homie, you are about to go home next wednesday........!!
forget about the car, the internet, the job until after the vacay

you can come back here and whine like the rest of us then.  you will fit in fine....


----------



## macraven

darkie, i want the disney pins that don't sell and some of the universal ones.

i have a good number of universal pins but could always buy more and have doubles.

don't have any shrek though.  if you have another after penny 's request, hang on to one for me.



i'll even bring you candy to give you when i get to orlando if you need me to sweeten the deal along with the moola.



penny, how is that headache now?  i hope it is gone.


----------



## goNDmay9

yankeepenny said:


> goND may09
> since i made 3 tries at park maps, if i send you a sase, would you send me some from US/IOA/CW?
> 
> nobody at Universal wants to send them. we are at the 6 month mark of the request.



Will do. just pm me your address and i will send them to you.   Context clues lead me to believe sase is self addresesed stampe envelope?  If so, no worries.  Just let me know how many and what address.    

i hope that your head feels better!



			
				macraven said:
			
		

> ooking at the bright side, you're not in jail and you are going to the darkside before any of us are..........



And thank goodness for that macraven!  My motto is "any day above ground is a good day"!!!    DARK SIDE HERE I COME!!  I got my ressie email yesterday and yelped out loud!  




			
				bubba's mom said:
			
		

> well, by the time we saw anything "near" what we wanted, for a couple more thousand, we could buy new....so, we did. we traded in that '91 honda w/ 274,000+ miles on it (still ran pretty good...but was on it's last legs), got $50 for it  and bought him a brand new spankin' 2005 Civic (which, i'm half way thru payments on  ) ...so, just keep that in mind while shoppin' for a new car! i'm so sorry to hear about all your other ailments....hang in there



bubba's mom: Thanks for the advice. those were my thoughts too!   I am eyeing the 07 civic myself.  i was just debating on whether i wanted to spend the extra $$ for the one i want that has everything in it or spend a little less for pre-owned.  the road dog is going to baby brother.  he has been eyeing it for years.  I think he plans on putting a space shuttle engine in it!  he just started mechanic school and is taking an engine class this summer.



			
				keishashadow said:
			
		

> IMO AJ needed a boot to the butt years ago.


Hello!  I totally agree with you.  Remember when Tony had to talk to Vito's son?


----------



## keishashadow

i do indeed remember tony taking the 'lil darlin under his wing...still shudder to think of how vito was sent off last season too 

The crew isn't so luvable and cuddly this season.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

Hi homies!  Its been a few days! Long long weekend with so many parties, celebrations and craziness, around here, as usual. A dull moment would be welcomed!

Bubba's Mom, glad your garage sale is finally over and you made some $$! There is always a place to spend/save it!

mac, years ago we attended the shrek opening and each pass-holder received a shrek grand opening pin along with a pair of green horns. (do ogre's have horns??) It POURED that night, anyone else remember? anyway if you would like one of my shrek pins I would be happy to send you one. Hope all is well on the home front! 

Someone mentioned a headache, I have had one of the worst headaches EVER for the past 3-4 days. Never suffered migraines before but I am guessing that's what this is! Hoping its nothing more than the weather, maybe some allergies.

keishashadow, what a GREAT soprano episode Sunday! I am a bit down that next week its done, over, kaput. I have so many different scenarios playing in my head as to how it will end. No doubt though its gonna be a blood bath. I cant imagine Tony being knocked off though but we shall see. A few summers ago I met my first schipperke. What a cool dog! A natural boat dog he was and each time he walked passed us I had to take another picture. He reminded me on a baby bear cub. 


Looks like many of you will be headed shortly to the dark side! Happy preparing to you! I still have to get a mini trip report going from our last one. I also have to pick some dates for HHN before my pickings are slim.


----------



## macraven

fan, oh yes, i would love the shrek pin !!!


hey homie, why don't you make your hhn dates for when jodie, bonnylee and myself are going?

we all have one date we will be there at the same time and that is oct. 7th.
we want to do a rip tour.  say you will be there and do it with us.
the tour, i am talking about.....

you can check on the hhn thread i started which could be on page 2 at this point.  see who else is going to hhn when you might.

but i sure would hope you could make your trip to coincide when we are going to be there.  especially me.... 

my dates are oct 4 - 8
jodi comes in on the 6th
bonny and lee the canadians come in on that weekend and stay to the next.


so glad you are back with us now, we wondered where you took off to.
next time you go MIA on us, bring a note from home...


----------



## AlexandNessa

We actually come in on the 6th for 8 glorious nights in October (but I'm not bragging or anything).  Come join us on the RIP on the 7th!


----------



## macraven

look above, i edited


----------



## macraven

i'm gonna start a new thread this coming friday or saturday.

i need to find some homies that are going to attend hhn on sunday oct 7th.

no bites here yet and i might have to seek out tricky1 soon.



i know i said i wasn't gonna do a thread, but started thinking and changed my mind.

that's because i'm blonde.....


and still waiting for darkie to find out what sold and what didn't.
we need to find other ways for darkie to get the moola together since he is in  

but, doesn't he know we have to approve of this new darling of his????  jk ......if you like her, we like her....


----------



## keishashadow

Fan2CSkr said:


> Someone mentioned a headache, I have had one of the worst headaches EVER for the past 3-4 days. Never suffered migraines before but I am guessing that's what this is! Hoping its nothing more than the weather, maybe some allergies.
> 
> keishashadow, what a GREAT soprano episode Sunday! I am a bit down that next week its done, over, kaput. I have so many different scenarios playing in my head as to how it will end. No doubt though its gonna be a blood bath. I cant imagine Tony being knocked off though but we shall see. A few summers ago I met my first schipperke. What a cool dog! A natural boat dog he was and each time he walked passed us I had to take another picture. He reminded me on a baby bear cub.


 
sorry to hear your head hurts, that stinks; be well.

thanks for the kind words, few people seem to know that dog breed, odd sort- just like me lol.  They are fierce, have a locking jaw like a pit bull...good thing they're not any bigger.  I have a senior citizen keeshond too (used to breed them).

 i'm actually somewhat depressed that sopranos is ending; what will we do on Sunday evenings.  I liked Rome, it's done too.  Come on HBO, roll out something good.


----------



## macraven

i'm watching the finale of the shield tonight.

i have been into that series since it started.


fan, do hope you are feeling better.  headaches that linger like yours sux


----------



## bubba's mom

DH watches Sopranos....he said everyone will die....    he also watches Unit and the Shield....(not me tho)

i won't be around long tonite....had a busy day at work.....


----------



## yankeepenny

did someone mention michael chiklis????????????????


----------



## bubba's mom

no, i mentioned "the Shield"   


(pay attention   )


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> did someone mention michael chiklis????????????????


----------



## yankeepenny

Please beat me with a home depot mickey head!
I just changed some dining for the 87th time.... 

had quite the phone wait...at 845 in the evening....

Gullivers
Spoodles...(still iffy, that menu change.... )
artist point
concourse steakhouse
kona
flying fish cafe


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> darkie, i want the disney pins that don't sell and some of the universal ones.
> 
> i have a good number of universal pins but could always buy more and have doubles.
> 
> don't have any shrek though.  if you have another after penny 's request, hang on to one for me.
> 
> i'll even bring you candy to give you when i get to orlando if you need me to sweeten the deal along with the moola.





macraven said:


> and still waiting for darkie to find out what sold and what didn't.
> we need to find other ways for darkie to get the moola together since he is in
> 
> but, doesn't he know we have to approve of this new darling of his????  jk ......if you like her, we like her....



Patience, grasshopper. There are still Two Days left before the auction ends.

And you have just joined the "sounds like everyone at work" club.


----------



## yankeepenny

>>>>>michael!  where are you?<<<<<<<<<


----------



## tarheelmjfan

yankeepenny said:


> Please beat me with a home depot mickey head!
> I just changed some dining for the 87th time....
> 
> had quite the phone wait...at 845 in the evening....
> 
> Gullivers
> Spoodles...(still iffy, that menu change.... )
> artist point
> concourse steakhouse
> kona
> flying fish cafe




Love Flying Fish & Artist Point.    AP's our fav WDW restaurant.    Good choices!


----------



## bubba's mom

yankeepenny said:


> *Please beat me with a home depot mickey head!
> I just changed some dining for the 87th time*....
> 
> had quite the phone wait...at 845 in the evening....
> 
> Gullivers
> Spoodles...(still iffy, that menu change.... )
> artist point
> concourse steakhouse
> kona
> flying fish cafe




  ...you'll be lucky to keep it all straight!


----------



## macraven

tarheelmjfan said:


> Love Flying Fish & Artist Point.    AP's our fav WDW restaurant.    Good choices!





mjfan........psssst.....throw penny a curve and add another hot place for her to dine at.

i think everyone should change their ressies at least 900 times before the trip begins.....


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> And you have just joined the "sounds like everyone at work" club.






well, it's the mom in me that wants you happy.
but we have to make sure the doll is not after your money darkie.....


----------



## Fan2CSkr

You got it mac! I am going to seek out all my Universal pins in the morning, should prove interesting since I've been buying many each trip for the past 7 years. In February my husband decided since BTTF was closing we needed one of each pin they sold. I think there were about 10 different ones.  I love my Betty Boop pins and my Coaster Chicken pin! I will see if I have other Shrek pins too so I can also send one to yankeepenny.

Aside from the pins, we collected the dog tags for each ride too and some key chains also. I could open my own kiosk! Now I'm into the PJ's. 

mac, I have to make my husband commit to dates for HHN. I didn't have to plan this early last year since tickets went on sale much later than this. We took the RIP tour on Friday the 13th last year, it was so amazing, loved it! That's the only way to go from now on! We did the tour that day and bought express for one other night. I think I want to stay at HRH so I really need to get cracking! I will let you know what dates we end up with and hope they coincide with you guys.

keishashadow, we started watching Entourage last season. I like it a lot but it seems like its over before it gets started, just 1/2 hour show. HBO does need something spectacular once Soprano's ends. I haven't watched Rome but will look for it on Demand for reruns. Lucky Louie started last year too, a bit crude but hysterical. It never resumed this season.


----------



## bubba's mom

Fan2CSkr said:


> Lucky Louie started last year too, a bit crude but hysterical. It never resumed this season.




Louie was cancelled....DH watched it & i saw a couple.....


anyone else having problem watching Shield??  Our pic keeps going "digital" & blank (did it last week too)....makin' DH


----------



## macraven

Fan2CSkr said:


> mac, I have to make my husband commit to dates for HHN. I didn't have to plan this early last year since tickets went on sale much later than this. We took the RIP tour on Friday the 13th last year, it was so amazing, loved it! That's the only way to go from now on! We did the tour that day and bought express for one other night. I think I want to stay at HRH so I really need to get cracking! I will let you know what dates we end up with and hope they coincide with you guys.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> come on you know you want to.
> book for the second weekend and stay at the hrh.  that's where i will be and so will jodie.  but she is staying with mike and i'm not........
> 
> and you can do the tour with us on sunday the 7th....
> think of the fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> bubba's mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else having problem watching Shield??  Our pic keeps going "digital" & blank (did it last week too)....makin' DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just finished watching the shield.  so great.  what a cliffhanger.
> 
> did not have any blanking out
> sorry that happened to you.  it is supposed to be repeated tonight at midnight, cst.
Click to expand...


----------



## yankeepenny

macraven said:


> mjfan........psssst.....throw penny a curve and add another hot place for her to dine at.
> 
> i think everyone should change their ressies at least 900 times before the trip begins.....





NO ! NO MORE!    I am already confused.......
>>>>>>>> ...Michael Chicklis if you are hiding in this thread I will find you<<<<<<<<


----------



## keishashadow

yankeepenny said:


> NO ! NO MORE! I am already confused.......
> >>>>>>>> ...Michael Chicklis if you are hiding in this thread I will find you<<<<<<<<


 
can't remember when u r going; did you snag free dining?  I wish we'd be able to sneak a trip in to eat our way thru a vacation 

Isn't Mr. Chicklis the rock dude in fantastic four movies?


----------



## bubba's mom

i think the problem is our @!*@ cable company....seems a dozen channels around the FX channel were all doing the same thing.....  i HATE to have to call the cable co......


----------



## yankeepenny

macraven said:


> mjfan........psssst.....throw penny a curve and add another hot place for her to dine at.
> 
> i think everyone should change their ressies at least 900 times before the trip begins.....





keishashadow said:


> can't remember when u r going; did you snag free dining?  I wish we'd be able to sneak a trip in to eat our way thru a vacation
> 
> Isn't Mr. Chicklis the rock dude in fantastic four movies?



we did not get free dining- nor did we last year. but that was way to much food.   we could not eat an app dinner and dessert every night, this will be better. sometimes i like just an app for dinner, you know?  like a nice salad or whatever.

I am really looking forward to artist point.


----------



## yankeepenny

bubba's mom said:


> i think the problem is our @!*@ cable company....seems a dozen channels around the FX channel were all doing the same thing.....  i HATE to have to call the cable co......




i would rather be at the dentist than call them folks too.....


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Isn't Mr. Chicklis the rock dude in fantastic four movies?




yes he is.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> yes he is.


 
while he's not your average good-lookin' dude, he sure has a certain animal magnetism about him. 

i watched 1 episode a few years ago of that series...is he still a crooked cop?


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> yes he is.



yeah janet... i thinjk he's still 'crooked'

he was on Opie & Anthony this morning promoting the Fantastic Four....he was saying how he had to wear a latex costume and it weighed 60lbs!    For 12 hours he said....and they were talking about how hot it was cuz it was latex and that doesn't breathe....so, he was sweatin' up a storm....  and he also mentioned he didn't use the "potty" while in that suit.....guess he sweated it all out


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Been MIA for a few days. Been busy the last few days. Alot of shopping yest at Walmart for my trip to Hershey Park coming up soon   We all (I, DH, DD,and DS) went to DS's cub scout picnic last Sat. My DD ended up with a sprained ankle at the picnic from playing Tug-of-War with the boys. Not a good thing  She is doing better everyday tho, which is good!
My kid's finished school today for the yr.- 2 hrs of school today.

Gotta start packing tonight and tomorrow for vacation. Leaving on Sat. 


OK, gotta vent about my DD's pediatric cardiologist......
I'm SO po'd about DD's cardiologist, as of appointment making  
I called the ped cardiologist in mid-May to make DD's yearly heart exam and echocardiogram. Usually it hasn't been a problem to call 1-2 months beforehand to make her appt. So I called in May to make a July appt. for DD. Dr's office told me that July is all booked and need to wait for the August schedule from her Dr.
So last week I get a call that the first Sat in August is available and I took that date. So today I get a message on my answering machine(somewhat garbled message from the receptionist) that Dr. has to cancel our appt. for the first Sat. in August and rescheduled us for the third Sat. in August. Well, we have a prior comittment the third Sat. in August. So I called the Drs. office and asked nicely what happened and why it had to be rescheduled?They couldn't tell me a whole lot. They only said Dr. needs that time off. I was like, WHAT???? She is already taking early July off, too!  
The thing is, this Dr. is the only one in the practice and she was supposed to hire an associate over a yr ago!  My DD's original ped card retired over a yr ago. He was such a nice Dr. Original ped card knew my DD a couple of hours after she was born, that's when my DD's heart defect was diagnosed. 
Anyways, I can't believe the ped card that DD has now is taking all this time off when she has patients waiting for months to be scheduled,at least this is what I've been told. It's just been a run around to get an appt with her   . I am SO mad an associate has never been hired to replace the Dr. that retired. My DH thinks this Dr. has a control issue and that's why no one wants to work with her, as an associate. I just can't believe ped card's social life is more important than seeing my DD and other patients??? Ok, I'm guessing it's for social reasons, but can't believe this Dr. is doing this and she's only open 2 days/week at this office and maybe 1 day/week at another office. This is totally nuts!!! I know Drs go to seminars, workshops,etc.. but trying to schedule my DD twice because Dr is not available on their end, this is so screwy!!  
I know, DD should probably go to another ped card, but there hardly are any in my area- within a 20 mile radius. 
Anyone else had to do deal with specialists like this? Maybe I should excuse Dr. if she's going to US/IOA?  
Thanks for listening to my vent


----------



## keishashadow

roseprincess - must be frustrating for you, pediatric specialist are difficult to find...good luck.

barb - crooked; think i've invented a new word  as in to be both bad & do unto others .  I'll have to consult my lifeline (mac) but, i'll call it a verb...not to be confused with half-crocked. 

odd - I'm watching VH1 Classic, showing David Lee Roth, California Girls - did you ever notice the one tourist on the bus is wearing a pair of mouse ears?


----------



## bubba's mom

no...never noticed the mouse ears  

rose....hope things work out w/ dr., maybe switching is a pain cuz of the distance, but maybe a convenience to get an appt. that is good for you  


on another subject....i'd like to get DS' teacher a little gift of appreciation....what do i get a _man _teacher    He was really a great teacher to my son and really challenged him and so on and such forth.... Women are easy....men, eh...... If nothing else, i was thinking of gift card to local Applebee's so he and his new wife (DS's kindergarten teacher) can have dinner.....any suggestions???


----------



## Fan2CSkr

roseprincess if your dd's annual appt falls out much later than the one year mark I would call the office and request a call back from the doc. Ask the doc if she is comfortable with your daughter having to wait past the one year mark to be checked and tell her that you arent. Tell her that you werent sure if she was aware that you were unable to get an appointment to see her within a three month time frame. I bet she finds an opening for you sooner.

Where are you staying when you go to hershey? I was trying to decide if we could squeeze hershey in this summer. Have fun packing! School is out for you guys they must be sooooo happy! We have another 2 weeks. Hope your DD's ankle feels better.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

bubba's mom said:


> no...never noticed the mouse ears
> 
> rose....hope things work out w/ dr., maybe switching is a pain cuz of the distance, but maybe a convenience to get an appt. that is good for you
> 
> 
> on another subject....i'd like to get DS' teacher a little gift of appreciation....what do i get a _man _teacher    He was really a great teacher to my son and really challenged him and so on and such forth.... Women are easy....men, eh...... If nothing else, i was thinking of gift card to local Applebee's so he and his new wife (DS's kindergarten teacher) can have dinner.....any suggestions???



My son had a male teacher one year and I made him up a movie gift basket. It had a gift card to our local theatre along with some theatre sized candy and snacks. It was cute. Along the same lines you could get a popcorn bucket from blockbuster and fill it with movie theatre treats and a GC from blockbuster.


----------



## bubba's mom

That's a good idea....will run that by the boys .... see what they think.....THANKS!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

bubba's mom said:


> That's a good idea....will run that by the boys .... see what they think.....THANKS!



One other idea, there is a book called, 1,000 Places to See Before You Die: A Traveler's Life List Its been on NY Times best seller list for a few years. I gave it to a few different people and each one has loved it. Its very interesting. It makes a great conversation book for a coffee table. 

Book Description:
Packed with recommendations of the world's best places to visit, on and off the beaten path, 1,000 PLACES TO SEE BEFORE YOU DIE is a joyous, passionate gift for travelers, an around-the-world, continent-by-continent listing of beaches, museums, monuments, islands, inns, restaurants, mountains, and more. There's Botswana's Okavango Delta, the covered souks of Aleppo, the Tuscan hills surrounding San Gimignano, Canyon de Chelly, the Hassler hotel in Rome, Ipanema Beach, the backwaters of Kerala, Oaxaca's Saturday market, the Buddhas of Borobudur, Ballybunion golf club-all the places guaranteed to give you the shivers.

The prose is gorgeous, seizing on exactly what makes each entry worthy of inclusion. And, following the romance, the nuts and bolts: addresses, phone and fax numbers, web sites, costs, and best times to visit. 


Ok my turn for help, please. 
I'm class parent this year and aside from coordinating the end of the year party I have to come up with the gift from the class. The teacher is female and normally it would be a piece of cake to think up something but this teacher is extremely plain. Not saying that in a mean way at all cause i love her! No make-up, no jewelry and no hobbies that I have picked up on all year. The only thing I have to go on is that she gave birth to her first child last August. I wanted something that would be pampering and a gift that she alone would enjoy. I have $150 to spend. I dont want to give her a GC, I really wanted to make it more personal but it looks like i am heading in that direction. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## damo

ARRRRRG.  I hate being a tutor at exam time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

damo said:


> ARRRRRG.  I hate being a tutor at exam time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You tutoring young pirates? The ARRRRG gave you away. What subject?


----------



## bubba's mom

How about a small flowering bush/tree she can plant.  The card can read: Thanks for helping us grow!     That way, the bush/tree will grow along w/ her baby too.  Also, i don't know any new Mom that wouldn't like some "me" time....maybe gift certificate to spa?? (I know you said you didn't want gift card, but it was an idea!   )


----------



## Fan2CSkr

bubba's mom said:


> How about a small flowering bush/tree she can plant.  The card can read: Thanks for helping us grow!     That way, the bush/tree will grow along w/ her baby too.  Also, i don't know any new Mom that wouldn't like some "me" time....maybe gift certificate to spa?? (I know you said you didn't want gift card, but it was an idea!   )



That is a wonderful idea and I think she would really love that! Now I have to think what type would be best. Oh talking about the bush/tree. I also like the spa idea but some people just arent spa people and I dont want to second guess it. But wow the tree idea is really personal and really perfect!  Thank you! I will add your name to the card.


----------



## marciemi

bubba's mom said:


> on another subject....i'd like to get DS' teacher a little gift of appreciation....what do i get a _man _teacher    He was really a great teacher to my son and really challenged him and so on and such forth.... Women are easy....men, eh...... If nothing else, i was thinking of gift card to local Applebee's so he and his new wife (DS's kindergarten teacher) can have dinner.....any suggestions???



I was just dealing with this today.  More challenging as the kids get older and have SO many teachers to even afford anything.  My high schooler has 8 classes, middle schooler has 6 core classes, plus 4 others that he has every other day; my 6th grader (intermediate school here) has 8 classes as well.  No way I can afford to buy 25+ gifts.

So what I did is buy some for my 6th grader's two main teachers (that he goes to for most of his core subjects) - I got them GC's to Office Depot (because he says they always complain about not having enough looseleaf and index cards), plus gift cards for Jo-to-Go (kind of like Starbucks) since they're also coffee fans.

Two of my sons share a math teacher, who they really like, so I got him a gift card to Red Robin (since they says he love hamburgers).  I also got this for my son's Spanish teacher, who he really likes.  My high schooler was REALLY reluctant to take anything for any of his teachers, but his math teacher has helped us alot, both for him in math this year and in our transition into the district last summer.  He's a big fisherman so I got him a GC for Gander Mountain (a sporting goods store).  

That's it.  I know it leaves a lot out, but basically I chose the teachers that the kids liked best.  Does this seem unfair?  I'm thinking by middle/high school, they'll be glad to get anything from any kids and the other teachers shouldn't feel "left out" because they won't be expecting anything and probably would never know.  What do you think?

(okay, now I'm realizing that I bought the Office Depot and Jo-to-Go cards a couple days ago and have NO idea where they are, so I'm off to look for them!)


----------



## bubba's mom

Fan2CSkr said:


> I will add your name to the card.



uh....  don't you think the teacher would wonder who the heck Bubba's Mom is?    Good luck finding something nice....and i'm sure the local nursery/Home Depot/Lowe's will gladly take your money!  

marci...you had a lot of great ideas......i wish i knew his teacher's hobbies and "likes" so i could get more specific.... i always like the idea of Office Depot and such of the sorts, but then, it's not for the teacher....and i really want him to have something! (i also don't know if he lives in an apt. or home, being a newlywed and all   so, don't want to chance home improvement gc)   i will run these ideas by DH when he gets home from hockey.....at least a little something is better than "no" something


----------



## bubba's mom

btw you guys....emptied the card on the camera.....this was our dinner Memorial Day Monday: 






and yes.... them ribs was good!


----------



## bubba's mom

Here is a picture of the baby doves that were born in our tree next to our front door.  Every year some birdbrain thinks it's a great idea to build a nest in this exact same spot..... (actually, I think they use the same nest and just "home improve" it each year   ) ....anyhows, we had twins   and a day or two after I took this, they left home   (glad I thought to take the pic when I did!)  So, we are now "empty nested" ...so to speak  

Mom & babies (one on left is a butt-shot  ):





Just babies:


----------



## goNDmay9

i am in dc for work.  missed my plane on the way here and barely made it in time for my meeting.  7am wednesday cannot come quick enough!!  and for the record, the airports are busier than usual.  I fly a lot for work and true, it does pick up in the summer - but it was crazy today!

I am in still in the rental but have sort of started putting the wheels in motion for another civic (thanks for the civic story bubba's mom! that helped with my decision).  Based on the advice here, i may just wait until i get back from vaca to make the final decision.  something about a five year payment (hoping to pay off early again though) committment on a depreciating asset just makes me nervous! 

i got into a huge fight with dso on the matter. after work yesterday (getting of late again as usual) i left and went to the honda dealer by work.  my trainer recommended him and he matched the price of another dealer for the same car.  Since it was the closest, it was the one i went to.  They had to order the car from another dealer so he asked for a 100 dollar good faith, i promise not to deposit it check.  it made sense to me at the time and honestly, i was just tired of paying for the rental.  of course dso wants to know why i would do that when i knew they had the car at another dealer for the same price with no wait.  (dso is chicago for work right now). i really did not have a response except for that it was closer and the salesperson was recommended.   

the civic came in this morning but won't be ready until friday. for some reason i just have an uneasy feeling.  I am not sure if it is because i have been really stressed at work, but i just can't seem to shake it. any big decision i have ever made, the right path just kind of falls into place and i have never felt so unsure.  i feel like it is too late to tell the car guy i want to wait because they already got the car from another place.  not to menion -what reason would i give?  HELP!!!


----------



## macraven

if the car is the same price, don't worry.

call the other dealer and don't give your name.  ask them if they have the car identical to the one you have the hundred on and then ask the price.

if it is cheaper, cancel the deal with the salesman you worked with the other day.


it will all work out.

and when you try to cancel, tell them the cost of the other dealer's car is cheaper.  then the dealer you were planning to buy with will probably knock off some $$.


i did that before and it worked for me.


----------



## macraven

if you are looking for what to give a teacher in appreciation, give them a gift card.

resturant, book store, spa,theater production w/ dinner, etc.

those things are really appreciated.

too many times teachers can't afford the splurge on a nice dinner out, a theater production, or something just for themselves.


----------



## goNDmay9

thanks macraven!  i will try that - it definitely won't hurt.  do you think it will be ok to cancel even though they have shipped the car in from another dealer?  I guess worst case they can try and keep my 100 huh?


----------



## goNDmay9

my mom is a teacher and she LOVES gift cards.  And i have to agree, that teachers do not seem to often buy things for themselves so dinner, spas and the like go over very well. it forces them to treat themselves.  I will ask my mom tomorrow what her favorite gift was.  (unlike me, my mom is asleep by 9!)


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> thanks macraven!  i will try that - it definitely won't hurt.  do you think it will be ok to cancel even though they have shipped the car in from another dealer?  I guess worst case they can try and keep my 100 huh?



call the other dealer and get the basic info on the cost of the car there if they have the one you want.

then you can say you tenatively made an arrangement with his competitor.
he'll sweeten the deal for you to buy from him.

you have 3 days to back out of any agreement you have signed.  that's a law.
so call in the morning as the clock is ticking.

if you break the agreement within the 3 days, you get your money back.
and really, if the dealership that you gave the 100 to gives you a hard time, they shouldn't.  they don't want to tarnish their name.  you can say you felt very pressured and was afraid to back out of the deal until you thought it over with friends.

and you can say you are involved in many websites and will tell your sad saga to the world.
a happy person tells their 5 best friends.
an unhappy person goes on the internet and tells the world.

also contact better business bureau inthe town you did the original deal with if you do not get your 100 back.


call the other dealer in the morning.  if they don't have the car but can, make sure it is the price you want it for.

also, if the other place says it will take 2 weeks before they can get it in, you ask yourself how long do you want to wait for it and if the difference is less than $300 between dealers, you might think you would be spending that in a rental.


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> my mom is a teacher and she LOVES gift cards.  And i have to agree, that teachers do not seem to often buy things for themselves so dinner, spas and the like go over very well. it forces them to treat themselves.  I will ask my mom tomorrow what her favorite gift was.  (unlike me, my mom is asleep by 9!)






i'm a teacher and i know other teachers like gift cards.
you feel you can do something for yourself with it and splurge then.

or take the spouse out to dinner and show for alone time.


----------



## macraven

rose, i just read back and gasped when i read the turmoil you are going thru with your daughter and doc appointment.

can you call the office and tell them you will take a cancellation if one comes up?

or can you have the person that does the scheduling to give you a better date.  afterall, the office cancelled your august date, not you.


keep us updated.


----------



## macraven

Fan2CSkr said:


> You tutoring young pirates? The ARRRRG gave you away. What subject?



i'm guessing she was tutoring calculus.


ok, what do i win for my correct answer?


----------



## macraven

bubba, nice pics.
are doves really lovey dovey........


----------



## goNDmay9

good thinking!  i have not signed anything yet (except for that - sign here saying you will buy today if we agree to X price garbage that they try to get you with) and my financing will be through usaa and not the dealer.  i feel better. 

i did not know you were a teacher macraven - teachers are awesome!  i sub for my mom occasionally and i love it.


----------



## macraven

i think you are safe.

call the other place and see what they have and offer you.

do this for yourself.
go with the deal that suits you best.  usually that means which one is more for the buck.

you posted before that you really didn't want to get into debt for a new car.
so, since you have now decided to get a car, buy the cheaper one if they are the same.


yea, teaching is kewl and sometimes when i post i misspell words to throw everyone off.........


----------



## goNDmay9

what grade / subjects do you teach?


----------



## macraven

high school.....it's fun!

have done grade school/middle school prior


----------



## Fan2CSkr

macraven said:


> if you are looking for what to give a teacher in appreciation, give them a gift card.
> 
> resturant, book store, spa,theater production w/ dinner, etc.
> 
> those things are really appreciated.
> 
> too many times teachers can't afford the splurge on a nice dinner out, a theater production, or something just for themselves.



Yeah that does make perfect sense. I guess I better rethink the GC idea. The other classmom wants to just pick up an Amex GC and I just thought it was a cold gift. But I suppose it would be nice to buy whatever she likes. Thanks Mac!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

macraven said:


> i'm guessing she was tutoring calculus.
> 
> 
> ok, what do i win for my correct answer?



A little extra mummy dust!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

goNDmay9, I would say your uneasiness about the whole thing is something you should listen to for whatever reason. Like you said when all is said and done whats the worst case scenario, you are out $100.00 Dont make any important decisions until after vacation!  After that haggle and get them down on the $! I actually have a close friend that is so good at that, we take him car shopping with us!


----------



## keishashadow

buying a new car has to be up near the top of the life's stressful things; i'm always afraid that when the salesperson goes to the back room to speak to the sales mgr. ; they're ROTF.  DH isn't a negotiator, such a nice guy (think he finds it demeaning to haggle lol) why should he bother - has me; his personal pitbull to throw @ them.  Last salesperson i faced down (harley dealer) made the comment I was the 1st person to get the mgr to lower his price...bet they tell that to all the chumps to make them feel better.

My vote is for gift cards or certificates too; figuring they can always regift them if they don't want them. Lately, i've been purchasing movie cards from Cinemark.  

My youngest is in HS so i'm done w/PTA now; used to give the teachers $100 end of each school year (to use for whatever in their classroom or personal use if they so desired).  Also supplied them w/keenex & pencils/paper.  Amazing how many cases of kleenex a single classroom can blow thru. 

good day all, off soon to hopefully put root canal to bed & get a temp cap...how will i eat on vacation without it?  sometimes think i go for the food even drink non diet pop!


----------



## tlinus

Hey all - Did you miss me??!!??

Looks like there were a few people that need a   while I was gone. Went to NYC with DH and got home yesterday afternoon (he will be home tomorrow night).

Interesting City that New York   - we stayed in Lower Manhattan, in the Financial District.  Monday was so miserable with all the rain....and it didn't make the city smell very nice  

Tuesday I went to the Staten Island Ferry, Battery Park, Wall Street, Ground Zero and the South Street Seaport while DH was in training class. It was nice to get away for a few days, but nice to get home too, kwim?

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Thursday!!! Need to go read up on what I have missed!!


----------



## yankeepenny

welcome back tlinus! 


missed you!!!


----------



## damo

Fan2CSkr said:


> You tutoring young pirates? The ARRRRG gave you away. What subject?



High school math.  A lot of Calculus.  Kids just think they can phone up at any time for a session.  Got a final test tomorrow but haven't done any of the homework.  ARRRRRRG (again).


----------



## Fan2CSkr

welcome back from the city that never sleeps. tlinus! You were missed! See any shows? Eat at any amazing restaurants? Bet the beans missed you like crazy and are happy to have you home!  

damo, high school math!  I am so not mathematically inclined. My husband and kids are though. I bet the kid'(s) that called you last minute are so VERY thankful you said yes! Did you ever teach?

keisha, hope the root canal finished up easily and you dont have to go back for a while! I decided I 'do' go for the food! (mostly anyway)


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

Well....I called my DD's ped cardiologist office this morning. I spoke to the main scheduler that I have known for a few yrs. The main appt scheduler happen to be in today. Anyways, rescheduled my DD's appt for a weekday in late August- actually 2 days before school starts up again. I was going to wait for a Sat. in Sept to open up when they eventually get the Sept schedule, but just decided to schedule on a weekday, as the dr. is only there 2 days/week. This will hopefully work out and NO cancellations from the Dr.!
I did ask the scheduler nicely why Dr. changed the Sat in August to be off, and she said they have no control what Dr. wants to do with the schedule, as of personal days off the Dr. wants to take. Yes, it has been frustrating to schedule this appt., as I so wish DD's former Dr. would come back out of retirement. Wishful thinking on my part  I just have to deal with this Dr's schedule every yr and schedule early I suppose. I guess what I heard today is alot of kids are on the waiting list to see this Dr. To me, it's just ridiculous a specialist would take all these personal days off when she knows she should put her patients first. Not saying Dr. should never take a vacation, but she should schedule her vacay way in advance without cancelling already established appts. Ok, I'm done talking about this  


Fan2CSkr-I think you asked where I will be staying at Hershey?
We are staying at the Comfort Inn at the Park-in Hummelstown/Hershey.
Got really good rates for June, reservations done in March with AAA. 
Looks like the rates there are almost twice as much in July and August than what I'm paying in June  

tlinus- Glad you had a good time in NYC  
Never been there. Hope to go someday, some year. 

Bubba's mom or anyone else that can answer this question- 
how much was the cost of food in the Hershey theme park itself? Just wondering what the prices are for the counter service- hamburgers, hot dogs, chicken sandwiches,etc. Thanks in advance for any help on that, as the Hershey Park website doesn't show cost of the counter service food  

Mac- Are you surviving the wind by you? Are you getting any of the rain yet? Hasn't rained by me yet, but I'm sure thats coming. 

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## damo

Fan2CSkr said:


> welcome back from the city that never sleeps. tlinus! You were missed! See any shows? Eat at any amazing restaurants? Bet the beans missed you like crazy and are happy to have you home!
> 
> damo, high school math!  I am so not mathematically inclined. My husband and kids are though. I bet the kid'(s) that called you last minute are so VERY thankful you said yes! Did you ever teach?
> 
> (mostly anyway)



I taught until the kids came along.  After that I just tutored.  Math never seems to change.

Kids are always grateful for tutoring.  It doesn't often seem to make a huge difference though if they never do their homework.


----------



## tlinus

damo said:


> I taught until the kids came along.  After that I just tutored.  Math never seems to change.
> 
> Kids are always grateful for tutoring.  It doesn't often seem to make a huge difference though if they never do their homework.



Ya wanna maybe move to PA for a little bit and give bean #1 some tips?? She has her Mommy's math block  

Seriously - math is a very hard subject to teach/tutor you get the big old   from me!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

lots of smart folk here...i have a hard time finishing a suduko​​stoopid dentist, just put the posts in & filled it - just to see what happens, have to go back next week.

welcome back tlinus​​


----------



## bubba's mom

hope yer teeth feel better soon janet 

i am also "math stupid" ....(that's why i cut hair for a living!   )

rose....the CS @ Hersheypark ain't cheap!  The pic i posted of DS' cheeseburger and soda was like $8 (NOT the combo that included fries!)  DH & DM went to the Subway and got 6" hoagies w/ drink and chips and it was like $9 each!    I wouldn't count on it being cheap.....of course they inflate to "themepark" price! 

oh, and got teacher bucket o popcorn   from Blockbuster w/ gift card and Bubba filled it w/ candy too   ....thought that'd  be "okay"....thanks for the suggestions y'all!  

.....and Tracie....where's that TR from NYC???  

......and mac......well, HIYA MAC!  

......and June DISer's......WEEKS TO GO   (not _months_!)


----------



## AlexandNessa

I love Hershey!  Bubba's Mom is right ... all the quick food at Hershey is not cheap at all.  I think Universal is a bit more reasonable.  The good news is that if you're really hungry, just keep riding the Reese's Extreme Cup Challenge.  They give you a piece of candy every time you exit the ride.

We stayed at the Hershey Lodge when we went and loved it.  OK, fine.  We loved the bars.  And, yes, we are the 2 idiots that live an hour and a half away and insisted we stay 3 nights at $249/night in a standard room + tax.  Hershey Hotels are expensive.  The Hotel Hershey was going for $459 at the time we went last year.  Wow.  I've spent less at Universal.  

We have to get back to Chocolate World soon though.  I like to be the cool house that gives out full sized candy bars on Halloween.  Plus, if we have left overs, I find that I never eat an entire candy bar, but think nothing of eating 2-3 snack sized bars as if that's any better.


----------



## goNDmay9

finally back in atlanta - my dc meeting with the clients seems to have gone well!  

roseprincess - i hope that everything works out this time.  your whole ordeal seems really frustrating.  i definitely would mention it to the doctor though. same rule there as it is in the parks - if they did not know about it, they cannot fix it.  

keishashadow - you have to go BACK to the dentist?  YUCKS! as if you did not have enough fun the first time.

fan2cskr - can you send me your negotiator friend so he can help?  I am usually the negotiator in my family but for some reason i am all out of sorts this go 'round!  

damo - my mom is a math teacher and tutor as well. do you do additions in your head at the grocery store too?  my mom is faster than the register and has caught ITS mistakes sometimes!


----------



## macraven

hey homies.........it's been a long day.
went back to the doc today and it he said i can keep all my body parts...;lol

anyhoot, can't sleep.
so i will roam the boards tonight.

good to see you back tlinus.

what ever happened to t and a ?


----------



## macraven

rose, glad you were able to get a better date for chrissy for the appointment


no rain yet but sure do have the wind.  40mph up here.

think the storm will come after midnight


----------



## goNDmay9

macraven said:


> hey homies.........it's been a long day.
> went back to the doc today and it he said i can keep all my body parts...;lol
> /QUOTE]
> 
> glad to know you can keep your parts! i tend to find my useful to keep around.


----------



## macraven

were you able to make contact with the other dealer today?
sending you mummy dust for good luck


----------



## goNDmay9

macraven said:


> were you able to make contact with the other dealer today?
> sending you mummy dust for good luck



not yet.  now that i am back - i plan on doing that tomorrow am when they are not busy.  thanks for the mummy dust!!! i will let you know what happens.  you guys rock!


----------



## marciemi

Hi Everyone!  Bye everyone!  We have 8th grade graduation this morning, then are all heading out to various parts of the world.  DH, and two DS's are heading west to Wisconsin Rapids for a soccer tournament for the weekend.  DS13 and I are driving through the entire Upper Peninsula for the first time back down into northern lower Michigan where my folks have rented a cottage on a lake.  We're going to spend a long weekend with them.  They've had 50/60's and rain all week (tell me about it!), but the forecast for the weekend is sun and upper 70's/lower 80's!  

Everyone have a great weekend and we'll see you Tuesday!


----------



## tlinus

Have a great trip marcie - take lots of pictures!! Sounds like alot of fun!!

Barb - you really want a NYC TR??!!?? I may be able to wrangle one up for ya! 

mac - glad to hear we can keep you all in one piece! how is sleep coming for ya now??

any others with cool weekend plans??!! 

Have a Great Morning!!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

tlinus said:


> Have a great trip marcie - take lots of pictures!! Sounds like alot of fun!!
> 
> Barb - you really want a NYC TR??!!?? I may be able to wrangle one up for ya!
> 
> mac - glad to hear we can keep you all in one piece! how is sleep coming for ya now??
> 
> any others with cool weekend plans??!!
> 
> Have a Great Morning!!



Re-posting this since you must have missed it and I'm all about food and really want to know.

welcome back from the city that never sleeps. tlinus! You were missed! See any shows? Eat at any amazing restaurants? Bet the beans missed you like crazy and are happy to have you home!  


mac. so glad you can keep your parts. If that wasn't the case we could have offered you up for one of the HHN houses.

I find the food expensive at Hershey too and the lodge and hotel is usually priced ridiculous for when we want to go. 

Bubba'sMom, what kind of ribs were they in that picture? They really look good. I'm making ribs for fathers day.

It was already hot and humid when I woke up at 6A and it doesn't look like it will get any better. Guess its time for the AC. We found out we need to replace the liner in our pool so the kids are way bummed they have to wait to swim. Since the pool has to be emptied to do this and then refilled I wonder if I can fill it with warm water instead of cold. My husband will think I'm nuts for sure. Oh well, just a little more confirmation to what he already knows. 

have a great weekend everyone that has plans away!


----------



## bubba's mom

AlexandNessa said:


> The good news is that if you're really hungry, just keep riding the Reese's Extreme Cup Challenge.  They give you a piece of candy every time you exit the ride.




  we didn't get any??  ....or are you thinking of the Chocolate World ride?  They give you a piece of candy after that ride (Chocolate World is outside of the park)  

yeah Tracie....why can't we have a TR (w/ pix) on NYC?? Why not??   and you are so good at 'em.....

macraven....   you get to keep your parts!  Personally, there are a few i'd like to exchange for new ones   

have  a great trip marci!  can't wait to hear/see all about it!

janet.....take lotsa pain killers  

goNDmay9 ....looking forward to hearing how the car thing turns out.  We will not buy anything except for Honda's now...i have a 2000 Civic, DH has 2005 Civic.... i have slightly less than 2 years left on his payments...then a year off payments woohoo: ) and then i'll get a new car....i was really liking the looks of the new CRV's....but by the time i'm ready for a new car, they will have probably already redesigned it again    (either way, next car is still gonna be a Honda)

and for whoever else i missed......have a great day!!!

We are going to Dorney Park tomorrow (Sat) for DH's company picnic!  Park is open 10-10 and they feed us at the pavillion from 12-5   ....can't beat it...only thing we pay for is parking!


----------



## bubba's mom

Fan2CSkr said:


> Bubba'sMom, what kind of ribs were they in that picture? They really look good. I'm making ribs for fathers day.



i just bought them from the store "jumbo pack" ...they aren't in a "rack"...they're already separated.  I do marinate them overnight in KC Masterpiece "Steakhouse" flavor marinade tho...   (don't forget to sear before marinading!)


----------



## keishashadow

9:00 a.m. & my mouth's watering for ribs 

Barb, u r all about the parks i get to drive my DS & his buds to Kennywood for the school picnic next week; they did half-heartedly offer to let me tag along.  Should've seen the look of relief cross their faces when i said I'd skip it. Probably hard for 14 - 16 years old to troll for chicks with ma in the posse.

Was supposed to drive to Reading 5+ hours for RiverRats playoff game against your hometown team (Express?); i'm begging off.  Just not up for such a long day out & back.  Couldn't talk DH into making a weekend of it & hitting the outlets...which leads me to my Q - are they worth a drive or moreso just like a Prime Outlet?


----------



## bubba's mom

janet....hahaha! you mean to tell me your DS doesn't think you're 'cool enuf'   to stroll for chix w/ him  

Yep...we're Reading Express   (DH had to tell me that and tell me it was football   )...oh well.....  Can't say if the outlets are worth the drive for you....i've linked the "home page" here for you and you can check out the stores and such....i might add, they do have some stuff really cheap, the designer stuff i wouldn't know about because i don't shop "designer"...but they DO do a busy business there.  (I like the Reading China & Glass store...everything you could possibly need/want).... I only go there once a year or so..(and i only live about 10 min. away!   )...but that's around Christmas time.....maybe the link will help you out.....

---MAKE SURE TO CLICK ON "STORES" AT THE TOP WHEN YOU GET TO THE HOMEPAGE!! http://www.vfovillage.com/


----------



## macraven

dang !!!!!

i forgot father's day is around the corner...........


wait, i have another week, whew......


----------



## Akdar

Growing up in Reading, I always shopped at the Lee outlet for jeans and sweatshirts, socks ect.....  I always found the prices to be great!  But I'm not sure if I have the "shopping gene"   being the male of the species.    Haven't been to a Reading Express game yet, but I know a few people that go, and love it (arena football)


----------



## AlexandNessa

bubba's mom said:


> we didn't get any??  ....or are you thinking of the Chocolate World ride?  They give you a piece of candy after that ride (Chocolate World is outside of the park)



Oh, no, they stopped?!  Bummer.   Yes, they give out candy at Chocolate World too, but last summer they gave out some type of Reese's candy after the ride.  Maybe because the ride was new?  They had a huge bin of Reeses as you exited the ride, and an attendant handed you one on your way out.  We'd save our candy and give it to a kid waiting in line.


----------



## bubba's mom

mac...yes, Father's Day is a week from Sunday...you gots some time (I however have the 'primo' FDay gift for DH....can't wait to give it to him!   )

jodie....i'm guessing they DID give out candy after the ride there because it WAS new last year.... guess they figure they're giving out at Choc. World...that's enuf "freebies"  

Mike....glad to see you back....where ya been?? How ya been feelin'??


----------



## palavra

Hi everyone! I'd like to join in too. I'm new to the boards but have spent a good deal of time reading the threads in the last month or so. My dear husband, 4 year old daughter and I will be heading the Orlando on June 22 to stay with my sister and her kids. Yeah, it's nice to have family in Orlando! We have the 7 day 2 park tickets to Universal/IOA and tickets to Sea World. We will probably do one day at the Magic Kingdom for my daughter Hannah. My husband Ron and I aren't major Disney people. In fact, I like Epcot the best out of the Disney parks. But, Hannah is in the princess phase. 

We haven't been to universal before, but my sister and her kids have annual passes. They go a lot! After looking at the pics on this site and others, I actually think my daughter is going to like Universal/IOA better than MK.


----------



## macraven

to our newest homie here

*Palavra* mi casa es tu casa


that means you are home now with the homies...

sometimes we have more yaking in the day, other times it's later in the afternoon/evening.
i'm sure others will welcome you as they sign in today.


you have come to the right place to get thoughts on UO trips.
we love UO virgins!!


----------



## macraven

palavra, i think some of the other homies will be UO in june when you are there.

bubba's mom is the president of that meet.
i'm sure she , being the queen bee of planners, will let you know.


----------



## bubba's mom

welcome palavra .... macraven likes fresh meat  

(j/k mac)

anyhow....yes, you will have a great time at UO...it's not all "thrill" like the "Disney" people are brainwashed to believe    We ARE having a mini-meet....at Margaritaville, Fri., June 29th at 2:30 ...."party name" still being decided,  but may be "Mickey" (easy to remember)....we have a thread going.....  if you are there then, please feel free to join us!


----------



## roseprincess

Welcome to our thread, Palavra!  


Thank you Bubba's mom,Fan2CSkr,and keishashadow,and anyone else with the tips and how much counter service is at Hershey. I do realize any theme park food is expensive. I just didn't want to buy a medium size pizza for 4 for over $30 like at Six Flags by me  
It's just good to know what price ranges of food are out there in Hershey Park  I do have an Entertainment coupon book I bought a couple of months back for the greater Harrisburg,PA area. It should help somewhat with the chain restaurants outside of the theme park, using those coupons. I also have coupons for the Hershey Museum and Hershey Gardens that are in the Entertainment book, in case we visit those places. 

Ok, saying my goodbyes as we are leaving tomorrow morning. Be gone for a week. If I happen to have internet access(which I don't think I will), I'll try to post here a quick post during my vacay.
Also asking for prayers for a safe road trip to and from Hershey for us. Thanks!  

Gonna miss you all! See you in about a week


----------



## tarheelmjfan

roseprincess said:


> Welcome to our thread, Palavra!
> 
> 
> Thank you Bubba's mom,Fan2CSkr,and keishashadow,and anyone else with the tips and how much counter service is at Hershey. I do realize any theme park food is expensive. I just didn't want to buy a medium size pizza for 4 for over $30 like at Six Flags by me
> It's just good to know what price ranges of food are out there in Hershey Park  I do have an Entertainment coupon book I bought a couple of months back for the greater Harrisburg,PA area. It should help somewhat with the chain restaurants outside of the theme park, using those coupons. I also have coupons for the Hershey Museum and Hershey Gardens that are in the Entertainment book, in case we visit those places.
> 
> Ok, saying my goodbyes as we are leaving tomorrow morning. Be gone for a week. If I happen to have internet access(which I don't think I will), I'll try to post here a quick post during my vacay.
> Also asking for prayers for a safe road trip to and from Hershey for us. Thanks!
> 
> Gonna miss you all! See you in about a week



 Have a great trip, & stay safe.


----------



## yankeepenny

palavra said:


> Hi everyone! I'd like to join in too. I'm new to the boards but have spent a good deal of time reading the threads in the last month or so. My dear husband, 4 year old daughter and I will be heading the Orlando on June 22 to stay with my sister and her kids. Yeah, it's nice to have family in Orlando! We have the 7 day 2 park tickets to Universal/IOA and tickets to Sea World. We will probably do one day at the Magic Kingdom for my daughter Hannah. My husband Ron and I aren't major Disney people. In fact, I like Epcot the best out of the Disney parks. But, Hannah is in the princess phase.
> 
> We haven't been to universal before, but my sister and her kids have annual passes. They go a lot! After looking at the
> pics on this site and others, I actually think my daughter is going to like Universal/IOA better than MK.





Welcome Palavra- I am the  other  Universal Virgin on this thread.  wait a minute.....that came out weird. Mac stop laughing!  i mean, we are Universal newbies. I am going in sept. we can ask alll kinds of questions and not get flamed or worse here. This is the safe place. You can talk about anything . or nothing. or just yak without a spouse or sig other yawning at you. we listen.  

i am serving barbeque chichen breast and salad tonight.
anyone hungry.??????????????/


----------



## yankeepenny

okay you knew someone was gonna bring it up.
So....Paris is back in jail huh????

good grief...they told her do not drive on a suspended license.... what did she expect???


----------



## keishashadow

yankeepenny said:


> okay you knew someone was gonna bring it up.
> So....Paris is back in jail huh????
> 
> good grief...they told her do not drive on a suspended license.... what did she expect???


 
hmmm....probably for the Hilton name to work magic as celebs seem to do out in wackywood.  She's a piece of work, check out mommie dearest - nut didn't fall far from the tree imo.  Perhaps it's the rarified air that makes them so dim.  All that money & attention evidently doesn't equal brains. 

barb thanks for the link, the bus is leaving @ 9:00 a.m. tomorrow - we're passing - i will have Coach and my other DS one of his assist. on speed dial tomorrow night. Guess you gotta root for the home team jik you're not - the RiverRats need all the  they can get!

I've never been to Hershey (ate alot of it though ).  Drove past the exit several times on my way to visit same son when he taught/coached @ Line Mt. High School (near Shamokin Dam/Bucknell University).

Would Hershey be a 1 day or 2 day park?  Almost fainted when i pricedout hotel rates last year for the summer.  Where's a good, clean place to rest your head that's not 10 miles away.  We hate to drive more than a few miles after we leave a park, usually zombie like by that point.


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> Welcome Palavra- I am the  other  Universal Virgin on this thread.  wait a minute.....that came out weird. Mac stop laughing!  i mean, we are Universal newbies.





and we never knew until a long time after this thread started.


and penny thrills us by letting us share our tips with her.
i hope she has been taking notes.....


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> okay you knew someone was gonna bring it up.
> So....Paris is back in jail huh????
> 
> good grief...they told her do not drive on a suspended license.... what did she expect???






i have to rush out and buy the Enquirer now..........




if anyone wants any of the coupons in the Entertainment book, i'll give them to you.  just let me know what you want.


except i am keeping the universal food coupon.........


i already gave away the seaworld coupon but other than that all the national coupons are still in my book.


----------



## damo

Has anyone seen Pirates?  Just went to see it tonight.  I found it really muddled.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Has anyone seen Pirates?  Just went to see it tonight.  I found it really muddled.



i haven't seen it yet but went to wikiapedia to get the scope.

about the flashing green light thing........part of the movie was edited out in the final project.  they edited out the scene where 2 characters explained it all.  if i say the characters someone might get ticked for me telling it before they see it......on a disney thread about potc3, many complained how the loose ends stayed loose.  then someone posted the tie in to clear up the muddled minds.

if you read the wikipedia story, it should make sense.


i always read up on the movies before i see them.


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> i haven't seen it yet but went to wikiapedia to get the scope.
> 
> about the flashing green light thing........part of the movie was edited out in the final project.  they edited out the scene where 2 characters explained it all.  if i say the characters someone might get ticked for me telling it before they see it......on a disney thread about potc3, many complained how the loose ends stayed loose.  then someone posted the tie in to clear up the muddled minds.
> 
> if you read the wikipedia story, it should make sense.
> 
> 
> i always read up on the movies before i see them.



I understood the green light part.  The problem was that every character seemed to have his/her own plot line and you had to keep track of them.  I also had problems understanding some of the accents and lost a lot there.  I felt that they added too much extra stuff and it would have been better to keep out some of the side plots.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> I understood the green light part.  The problem was that every character seemed to have his/her own plot line and you had to keep track of them.  I also had problems understanding some of the accents and lost a lot there.  I felt that they added too much extra stuff and it would have been better to keep out some of the side plots.



i read over on the disney thread that you either loved it or didn't.
most said they preferred potc 2 over the potc 3.

many sub plots with characters going on and the editing for the final version left much of it in disarray i read.  lots of people said they had to see it a second time and talk to others to understand it all.

and they say watch the credits for the extra ending portion.  hope you did.

i'm not as gung ho on this movie now.  johnny depp not in it for the first hour of the movie.......and not in all the scenes.

johnny depp made the first movie good.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Mac - you still having sleeping troubles???  It's about 11:10 here and I haven't wound down yet.  Just got home about 10pm from son's baseball game.  They're in tournament week and won again tonight.  They play tomorrow morning at 10am.  If they win, they play again at 11:30, or if they lose they're done.  

It's sort of funny to see how some of the coaches and parents get so worked up even though our boys in this league are only 7 YEARS OLD!!!!!!   

Only 20 more days for me and hubby until our quick trip to US/IOA!!  Yay!!

-melissa


----------



## macraven

melissa that is great your son and the team are doing so well.

congrats!!


yea, still not sleeping and it is starting to take its effect on me.

but then, i can clean up my emails and subscriptions late at night when nothing is going on the threads.

20 days and counting, eh.......you will have so much fun.
are you going to be able to hit the mini UO homie meet that buba's mom has a thread about?

hope you get to meet some of the other homies.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Ok - going to bed now - good night!


----------



## macraven

night melissa.............party pooper  jk


----------



## macraven

i think i need to go into coffee rehab.........


----------



## bubba's mom

oh mac.....   somebody needs to get you some _good _drugs to sleep  



well...*have a great day everyone*....off to Dorney Park this morning for DH's company picnic  

cya's tonite or tomorrow.......


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> i read over on the disney thread that you either loved it or didn't.
> most said they preferred potc 2 over the potc 3.
> 
> many sub plots with characters going on and the editing for the final version left much of it in disarray i read.  lots of people said they had to see it a second time and talk to others to understand it all.
> 
> and they say watch the credits for the extra ending portion.  hope you did.
> 
> i'm not as gung ho on this movie now.  johnny depp not in it for the first hour of the movie.......and not in all the scenes.
> 
> johnny depp made the first movie good.




I knew to stay for the last scene and so did about 20 others in the audience.  I told my husband that we should go see it again to figure it out and he said there was no way he'd go again.  He really liked the first and second movies, so that wasn't saying so much.

I thought there was plenty of Johnny Depp...in fact sometimes there was too much.  It was a bit overkill.  Orlando was yummy.

Oh well.  It was still worth the price of admission but it was just disappointing when it could have been very good.  

It wasn't very funny either.  The audience rarely laughed.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

damo said:


> I knew to stay for the last scene and so did about 20 others in the audience.  I told my husband that we should go see it again to figure it out and he said there was no way he'd go again.  He really liked the first and second movies, so that wasn't saying so much.
> 
> I thought there was plenty of Johnny Depp...in fact sometimes there was too much.  It was a bit overkill.  Orlando was yummy.
> 
> Oh well.  It was still worth the price of admission but it was just disappointing when it could have been very good.
> 
> It wasn't very funny either.  The audience rarely laughed.



We've been avoiding going to see POTC 3 for the same reasons. Most reviews have that muddled reaction too. Seems their direction got sidetracked maybe. Too much going on and none of it ever coming together. I dunno, I will see it eventually. Instead were going to see Shrek tonight, and that I cant wait for! 

Looks terrible here today so dark outside, something is a brewing! Looks like our pool needs a new liner now and cant wait till after the season is over. This is really cutting into our pool time for an already short season. Of course now my husband is adding more work to be done around the pool and that will take even longer. Maybe by July we'll be able to swim again. 

bubba's mom have a great day at Dorney! Cant wait to hear about it, never ben there but I heard its great fun.

mac was up talking to the walls again last night, you need to get some sleep woman! Lay off the  and start drinking wine.


----------



## tlinus

damo said:


> I understood the green light part.  The problem was that every character seemed to have his/her own plot line and you had to keep track of them.  I also had problems understanding some of the accents and lost a lot there.  I felt that they added too much extra stuff and it would have been better to keep out some of the side plots.



haven't seen potc3 - but from your description, seems like the 3's of movies this summer are all messed up. I loved the special effects in Spiderman 3, but the storyline had me going    - Hopefully Shrek the Third did better!


----------



## keishashadow

Didn't like Spideyman 3 - except for special effects

We luvs pirates in our house (DH has a skull & crossbones flag that he puts up when he's feeling frisky ).  Usually can't stand J Depp's movies, except POC (yo-ho indeed). I consider Orlando jail bait, will always associate him with LOR Legolas - sorta other worldly.

sympathies on the pool liner - we had to buy a filter last year and a pump this one.  Now our liner has sprung another leak, guess i need to start saving for another pool next year.  Kids are lobbying for a large hot tub instead.


----------



## palavra

Thanks for the warm welcome! Counting down the days until our trip. Only 2 more weeks!


----------



## cbdmhgp

keishashadow said:


> Didn't like Spideyman 3 - except for special effects
> 
> We luvs pirates in our house (DH has a skull & crossbones flag that he puts up when he's feeling frisky ).  Usually can't stand J Depp's movies, except POC (yo-ho indeed). I consider Orlando jail bait, will always associate him with LOR Legolas - sorta other worldly.
> 
> sympathies on the pool liner - we had to buy a filter last year and a pump this one.  Now our liner has sprung another leak, guess i need to start saving for another pool next year.  Kids are lobbying for a large hot tub instead.





I didn't like Pirates 3  . But I loved Spidey 3! it was so cool! i wonder if it drew a big crowd to the already big attraction. any of y'll know? Which I can't wait for Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer! It will make me even more interested in Marvel Superhero Island


----------



## macraven

to *cbdmhgp* our newest homie here.

don't know how to nickname you though......you have a lot of alphabet in it  


welcome to your new home.



me too !!    eargerly looking forward to the Silver Surfer.
marvel is my thing too.


----------



## macraven

hey homies, how's it going?


haven't seen any of the new movies that are out yet.
kind of tied up for a bit but i really do want to see them!


going to do yard work today, the debris is calling my name.  storm hit here early hours of friday and still not done cleaning it up.



for those making the trip to orlando soon, be sure to let us know how much fun you had.


rose:  have a safe trip and fun on your vacay
Bubba's mom:  ditto for the safe trip and have oodles of fun today

why do i have the feeling miss B is going to post pics later???
i hope she does!


----------



## cbdmhgp

What did y'll think about Shrek the Third? My family and I went to go see it before we come to USO, but we thought that it wasn't very good. I feel that the first one was the best. 

I also want to say that I want USO to make a Gladiator ride or a Miami Vice ride. What are your thought on those movies becoming rides? They did very well in the box office, and I think that these would make good rides


----------



## macraven

back in the mid 90's, there was the gladiator dinner/theater production over in kississmee.  i took the 3 boys to it.

it didn't last and closed down.

always liked the gladiators show.  lots of action.


----------



## damo

cbdmhgp said:


> What did y'll think about Shrek the Third? My family and I went to go see it before we come to USO, but we thought that it wasn't very good. I feel that the first one was the best.
> 
> I also want to say that I want USO to make a Gladiator ride or a Miami Vice ride. What are your thought on those movies becoming rides? They did very well in the box office, and I think that these would make good rides



We liked Shrek the Third but we really like pop culture and that really was a major focus of the movie.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> to *cbdmhgp* our newest homie here.
> 
> *don't know how to nickname you though......you have a lot of alphabet in it*




i vote the nickname "no vowel"  or "no v"....(no vowels in name!!!)  

cbdmhgp--aren't you going the end of the month??...we have a meet planned....hope you can join us

DAMO----i go away for a day, and you get a new sig     however....i likes it    ...job well dun!!!

had a great time today...will definately post some pix...of course....i know you's are droolin' on yer keyboards waitin' for 'em  

haven't seen any of the movies....hoping to see Shrek first week of July at DFIL's in Fla (after UO)...but if it's not there, we'll see something else...and i know Disney's Ratouille will just be released end of June...so, we'll see that if nothing else is available.  

oh...and i'm sitting in my living room on laptop while DH checks his stuff on desktop    if i'm lucky, I will be able to do our TR from my DFIL's "poolside"   and have it done and posted before i even get back home.....


----------



## macraven

a couple of people that are homies and post here stated how to go back annd find an older thread.  i need the thread about the UO coupon booklets where i listed the coupons in it.

it was around april 10 or a day or so earlier when i posted it.

forum here only lets me go back to page 7.


tell me again how to get to the pages past what is listed.


in case you are asleep, hey it's not even 1:00 am yet, let me know in the morning then please.

thanks homies...


----------



## cbdmhgp

bubba's mom said:


> i vote the nickname "no vowel"  or "no v"....(no vowels in name!!!)
> 
> cbdmhgp--aren't you going the end of the month??...we have a meet planned....hope you can join us
> 
> DAMO----i go away for a day, and you get a new sig     however....i likes it    ...job well dun!!!
> 
> had a great time today...will definately post some pix...of course....i know you's are droolin' on yer keyboards waitin' for 'em
> 
> haven't seen any of the movies....hoping to see Shrek first week of July at DFIL's in Fla (after UO)...but if it's not there, we'll see something else...and i know Disney's Ratouille will just be released end of June...so, we'll see that if nothing else is available.
> 
> oh...and i'm sitting in my living room on laptop while DH checks his stuff on desktop    if i'm lucky, I will be able to do our TR from my DFIL's "poolside"   and have it done and posted before i even get back home.....





I'll take the nickname no vowel. Yes we will be at RPR from June 30-July 5. we will be at AKL on Disney for two days before US/IOA. tell me where the meeting is at and what time and I will be there.


----------



## Holly Goheavy

I'm just barely missing the meet this month!    We check in on July 2nd and out on the 6th.

My oldest DS and his wife took the baby (well, he's 4 now so not a baby) to see Shrek 3 and they loved it-however The Emperor of My Universe (usually referred to as The E) got bored and fidgeted the whole time.   Same thing when DH took him to see Spiderman 3, as big a Spiderman fiend as he is, he still can't sit still long enough to see a movie.

Next weekend we're watching PoTC 1 and 2 and then going to see 3.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> a couple of people that are homies and post here stated how to go back annd find an older thread.  i need the thread about the UO coupon booklets where i listed the coupons in it.
> 
> it was around april 10 or a day or so earlier when i posted it.
> 
> forum here only lets me go back to page 7.
> 
> 
> *tell me again how to get to the pages past what is listed.*
> in case you are asleep, hey it's not even 1:00 am yet, let me know in the morning then please.
> 
> thanks homies...



mac.....go to the bottom of the page where it lists "Display Options"  where it says "From the" , change it to last 75 days in the drop down box....it should let you go back further.....i'm trying to look for it, but don't know the title of the thread?


----------



## bubba's mom

cbdmhgp said:


> I'll take the nickname no vowel. Yes we will be at RPR from June 30-July 5. we will be at AKL on Disney for two days before US/IOA. tell me where the meeting is at and what time and I will be there.



uh-oh   we might miss you.... the meet is Friday June 29th @ 2:30 at Margaritaville ...... will you make it???


----------



## cbdmhgp

probably not we will be at AK, MK, and Epcot all day. sorry  . We will be staying at RPR Club level though so we might still see you


----------



## bubba's mom

yep...we check out of RPR on Sunday July 1st


----------



## macraven

i think i missed you so if I did, another big welcome to 
another new homie:



*Hollly Goheavy.*........    


jump in here
the water is fine!!


----------



## bubba's mom

mac---didja find the thread you were lookin for?  (were you able to go back further than page 7?)


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> mac---didja find the thread you were lookin for?  (were you able to go back further than page 7?)





thanks for the heads up on how to do that search, it helped.

but pages do not go past 20 and did not find it.  i glanced thru twice maybe i missed it???


it was titled coupon booklet.

thankks again barb for your help


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> thanks for the heads up on how to do that search, it helped.
> 
> but pages do not go past 20 and did not find it.  i glanced thru twice maybe i missed it???
> 
> 
> it was titled coupon booklet.
> 
> thankks again barb for your help



i did  an advanced search and didn't see anything created this April titled "coupon booklet"..... i remember reading it too    i looked fer ya...sorry couldn't be more help!


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom

Funny...on the initial climb up the hill, everyone was screaming (typical thing)....then, the coaster stopped....complete silence!    Ya'd think they'd be screaming while stuck....but no....they waited till it started again and started screaming again......


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## the Dark Marauder

BOO! I dare say. I went to the "other side" yesterday & had a simple/good time.

Also, my auctions ended. The Uni pins did not sell. Mac, you're still interested, iirc. PMs will be your friend if you wish to discuss it further.


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


>



We rode Talon last year.  I had really been looking forward to Steel Force and was sadly disappointed.  I loved the Morgan hyper at Valleyfair and was hoping Steel Force would be as fun.


----------



## AlexandNessa

To Whomever Wrote the Final Episode of The Sopranos:

Kindly give me the one hour of my life back that I wasted watching the episode.  That sucked.  That worse than sucked.

Signed, 

Jodie


----------



## bubba's mom

Steel Force is "okay"....get good airtime on the camelhumps   It IS high and a very smooth ride....but, if it's loops and rolls you crave, it's not for you............


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> To Whomever Wrote the Final Episode of The Sopranos:
> 
> Kindly give me the one hour of my life back that I wasted watching the episode.  That sucked.  That worse than sucked.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Jodie





so what you are really saying jodie, is don't buy this season dvd when it comes out.......?


----------



## AlexandNessa

Let's just say that the 2nd to last episode was WAY better than the final piece of garbage they put out! David Chase should be ashamed of himself.  I can sum it up by saying it ended with the focus being on parallel parking and onion rings.  Yep.  Parking and onion rings!  David Chase is sitting at home laughing at all the people who were looking forward to the finale, which was arguably one of the worst finales ever.  EVER!!!!!   When I say that it sucked, I am being very polite.  

As always, JMHO!


----------



## keishashadow

AlexandNessa said:


> To Whomever Wrote the Final Episode of The Sopranos:
> 
> Kindly give me the one hour of my life back that I wasted watching the episode. That sucked. That worse than sucked.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Jodie


 
we thought we lost the satellite feed ...artsy, fartsy indeed.

Supposedly, it was to show us that the Sopranos lead the same sort of suburban life, and all that entails, that most of us experience...not all fun & whackings. I say, it just leads the way for the inevitable movie sequel. I will say (don't want to throw out any spoiler here) that the squishing sound will stay in my psyche for awhile.

barb -nice pics, glad you had a good time, looked like the weather was good.  

We went to the zoo to see new polar bear exhibit (i termed it a walk-about training for WDW & U). Glad FL doesn't have hills ala western PA - fer sure!

Thinking about eliminating AK day & going to SeaWorld; anyone go lately (my last trip was in the late '70's lol) - will a 14 year old boy be bored outta his gourd?  He did like the zoo more than I thought he would.


----------



## bubba's mom

have never been to AK nor SW...sorry can't be more help there.

We did have a good time, and i have got more pics.....


----------



## yankeepenny

morning all!!!!! 

just read the entire lowdown on Sopranos......

*just my honest opinion.....but that end sounds like a letdown, i will watch it when it comes out on dvd, but i agree with Jodie   *


----------



## yankeepenny

Keishashadow- we are doing Sea World- it is our first day. got my tix online and saved. 

when are you going?

we are sept 2-9


----------



## yankeepenny

yeah, will probably drive you all up the wall with this.......



82 days
am i gonna make it?????????????


----------



## Akdar

AlexandNessa said:


> Let's just say that the 2nd to last episode was WAY better than the final piece of garbage they put out! David Chase should be ashamed of himself.  I can sum it up by saying it ended with the focus being on parallel parking and onion rings.  Yep.  Parking and onion rings!  David Chase is sitting at home laughing at all the people who were looking forward to the finale, which was arguably one of the worst finales ever.  EVER!!!!!   When I say that it sucked, I am being very polite.
> 
> As always, JMHO!


I totally agree, man was I mad when it ended that way!  David Chase's idea of a joke I guess!  Not very funny.

Hi Barb
  I've been real busy lately, haven't had time to stay caught up, but I'm all better now since my little hospital stay back in April, thanks for asking. Still waiting to see if my October trip is going to happen (long story!), should know in a few weeks, I am really hoping it works out that it does


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> Steel Force is "okay"....get good airtime on the camelhumps   It IS high and a very smooth ride....but, if it's loops and rolls you crave, it's not for you............



It is the airtime that I love, loops and rolls I can do without.  That's why I was disappointed with Steel Force.  It was almost Steel Forceless.  We actually only rode it once, we were so disappointed.

Wild Thing at Valleyfair (same manufacturer) seemed to have a lot more airtime and I guess I was expecting Steel Force to be similar.


----------



## macraven

adkar, i hope you are okay.  and sending mummy dust so your future trip will be a green light.


barb, enjoyed the pics


do i buy or not buy this last season of sopranos when it comes out during the holiday time??


----------



## yankeepenny

mac- join netflix and watch.....it just sounds dissapointing....
for a last episode, some kind of epic battle between phil and tony would have been good. 
i am still bugged that they killed bobby bacala, i liked him, 
i sure jumped for joy at the chris-tuh-fah news. 
He was just a dirtbag, (JMHO)


----------



## Motherfletcher

David Chase should be whacked!


----------



## macraven




----------



## Fan2CSkr

If you haven't seen last soprano episode, dont read this.

My take on Sopranos. After thinking my husband leaned on the clicker and paused the show. (blamed his butt badly!) the credits rolled and it hit me. At first I was like what the heck?!?! Then after it ended and I had time to think about it I realized this is how the show has gone from its inception. The series has been ambiguous since its start. It was fitting that the ending was as well. Tony walked into the diner picked a song on the jukebox (dont stop believing, Journey) pretty appropriate. He reflected as each family member walked in. In between that happening they panned to shady characters entering and sitting n the diner. Any one of them at any moment could wipe the family out and honestly that's what I was waiting for but in the end I am so happy that didn't happen.

So the entire family is finally there and its a normal scene as Journey plays, Don't stop...and the screen goes black. Anything could have happened at that moment or in the moments quickly approaching or they just had a normal family meal. You decide. I liked it! It worked for me. I'm positive I'm in the minority.


----------



## loribell

keishashadow said:


> Thinking about eliminating AK day & going to SeaWorld; anyone go lately (my last trip was in the late '70's lol) - will a 14 year old boy be bored outta his gourd?  He did like the zoo more than I thought he would.



Have you been to AK since EE opened? If not I would do AK instead of SW. We are going to go to SW this year though for the first time in 8 or 9 years. We have never taken DD-8 and she loves animals. She has specifically asked to do SW. But we aren't leaving out AK to do it. 

To all of our newbies since I have last posted WELCOME!!!!

Sorry I have been MIA. Life has just been way to busy. My trip is all messed up yet again. Even my 8 yo asked the resst of the family why mommy was still planning when the trip is so close!   They decided yesterday that they want to come in 3 days earlier! I now have to call to see what I can do about rooms yet again. We also weren't really planning on doing much of anything other then relaxing those extra days they are now planning on being there. UGH! 

I have found the cord so that I can upload the rattle snake hunt pics. I will try to get that done in the next couple of days.


----------



## Holly Goheavy

AlexandNessa said:


> Let's just say that the 2nd to last episode was WAY better than the final piece of garbage they put out! David Chase should be ashamed of himself.  I can sum it up by saying it ended with the focus being on parallel parking and onion rings.  Yep.  Parking and onion rings!  David Chase is sitting at home laughing at all the people who were looking forward to the finale, which was arguably one of the worst finales ever.  EVER!!!!!   When I say that it sucked, I am being very polite.
> 
> As always, JMHO!



I absolutely agree.  DH and I just sat there staring at each other when it was over.  It almost makes me mad I started watching 8 years ago just to have it end like that.


----------



## macraven

well loribell, when are you leaving for your trip?
you have been missed here.


i have done AK each time i have been at disney.
i only do a select number of rides and shows there and then i am done with it.

but, i prefer AK over SW.  just my preference.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

macraven said:


> thanks for the heads up on how to do that search, it helped.
> 
> but pages do not go past 20 and did not find it.  i glanced thru twice maybe i missed it???
> 
> 
> it was titled coupon booklet.
> 
> thankks again barb for your help



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=18001265&posted=1#post18001265

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1423107&referrerid=&highlight=Coupon+Book


----------



## cbdmhgp

Is there a US/IOA music soundtrack? You know how when you are walking around the parks and you hear the music playing. Is taht on a CD? My kids love the music


----------



## Holly Goheavy

cbdmhgp said:


> Is there a US/IOA music soundtrack? You know how when you are walking around the parks and you hear the music playing. Is taht on a CD? My kids love the music




I'm pretty sure there is.  I bought one years ago in one of the stores in Port of Entry..  We usually play it in the car on the way down.  Come to think of it, I should go find it now!


----------



## bubba's mom

(for lack of better things to post.....   )

DH & DS....


----------



## bubba's mom

(you don't actually have to _ride _this to get wet.....just stand on the bridge at the bottom of the drop! .....you will get as wet as if you had ridden Popeye! )


----------



## Fan2CSkr

cbdmhgp said:


> Is there a US/IOA music soundtrack? You know how when you are walking around the parks and you hear the music playing. Is taht on a CD? My kids love the music



http://www.adventuremercantile.com/index.html
This is a website that has sold the soundtrack in the past - have a look.

You can also get the track list and search out the songs on napster or similar and make your own CD. They sell it at the gift shops in the parks too.


----------



## macraven

> http://allearsnet. com/news/ hnews.htm# 061107


i just read that link on another board.
they are finally doing what the UO hotels do.  you pay per season and day rate.  this hasn't kept people away from booking at the on site hotels but i think that disney will have some empty rooms next year.



i can see the threads popping up soon over at the cb.........



for some reason the link did not work. 
this is what i read and the link inside the post does work.


> I just read on allears.net that reservations systems are changing 
> (starting
> later this month) - apparently they are doing away with the policy 
> that the
> rate in effect at check in applies to your entire length of stay. 
> It says
> Disney may also charge premium rates for Fri and Sat night stays vs 
> other
> nights. Here is a link to the article:
> http://allearsnet. com/news/ hnews.htm# 061107
> Anyone else know anything more about this?
> I would think this change will cause the cost of many people's 
> vacations at
> WDW to increase :-(
> No more checking in on last day of value season to save $$$
> I would imagine this will put an end to carrying over free dining 
> for length
> of stay past the last date of the offer too.
>


----------



## bubba's mom

yep...I'm sure there will be an uproar about that.....thanks for the info....i usually don't have time to check out CB


----------



## keishashadow

mac - very interesting (in a bad sorta way), sorta puts the screws to those of us who look for reasonable lodging on the weekends.  They weren't more for my dates this summer but, seem to recall that Loews used to have higher rates on weekends???or am i trippin?  OT WDW is way overdue to raise their tix prices.  Hope they wait until the end of the month, i need to add non-expiration & WPs to ones i bought thru UT,

thanks to all who posted as to SW vs AK .  I really like EE (have ridden it on 2 diff. trips several times - thank goodness for EE & FPs) did want to see the nemo puppet show that we just missed last year.  The Safari is very  IMO too.  Like the nature trails,etc.  Few more rides & we're usually headed out to car by 2:00 p.m.  Really irks me that Tusker House is going to a charactar TS buffet - one of the few CS you could get a real meal with a green vegetable .

yankeepenny - we're just going to sneak a day in before we head to U in June.  I barely remember it, visited the Ohio one more times than I can count before Six Flaggs scaled it back & Cedar Faire eliminated it entirely.   I enjoy zoos, etc. Nice break from non-stop riding.  Just wondering how hot it gets, don't remember much in the way of shade. Will have to drag out the guidebooks.  We'll probably just go w/the Southwest deal (less than $52 pp/when you show your rapid rewards card).

Fan2CSkr - i almost choked when i read the part about your DH i said the same thing to mine.

barb - i wish everyone would post more pics!  Didn't that park win some award for best park food?


----------



## marciemi

Just a quick drive-by here before I have to go (gasp!) unpack.  Just a couple pics for you guys.  We had a great time.  The weather was a bit cool and breezy the first day, and the lake probably dethawed (in northern Michigan) a week ago!  Luckily, we stopped by a church rummage sale in the area and got 2 wetsuits for $15 total!   Wore them the whole time, which made the swimming much more comfortable!  First pic is of my son with his snorkel gear on:






Next are him and I in our wetsuits.  Don't we look like the Incredibles?






And Grandma and I.  Guess she comes from hardier stock!






DS13 caught a couple big (for him at least) walleyes - I was stuck babysitting the dog while everyone else went out!  The weather was nice yesterday and today.  Hopefully I can find some dog and fish pics later - these were all that were on my new digital camcorder that I was testing out.  I know the fish ones are on my cell phone at least!  Catch you guys later!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> mac - very interesting (in a bad sorta way), sorta puts the screws to those of us who look for reasonable lodging on the weekends.  They weren't more for my dates this summer but, seem to recall that Loews used to have higher rates on weekends???or am i trippin?  OT WDW is way overdue to raise their tix prices.  Hope they wait until the end of the month, i need to add non-expiration & WPs to ones i bought thru UT,





keisha, the new program for disney is for 2008 ressies.
but starting later this month, people can book for 2008 and disney's computer will book at the day rate then for next year.

you are correct in hrh, the prices when i go are upped on the weekends.
(F and Sa)


----------



## macraven

homie marci, so good to see you back.  love the pics....



doesn't she look thin?
you would never catch me in spandex......


----------



## keishashadow

marci -  pics; you look grrreat (cold but, great ).  1st time i struggled into a wet a suit @ an intro to scuba program; the instructor looked at me & proclaimed me "a real sport" I felt like a snausage.

ps looks like good genes run in your family, your mom rocks!


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> barb - i wish everyone would post more pics!  Didn't that park win some award for best park food?



what?   Dorney Park win something for best park food??  I think you have it confused w/ Mythos   (but seriously, i have no idea!)

marci...great pix!!!  your Mom IS a trooper...any water below 85 degrees does not even touch my toes!    you look fab and look like you're having a blast!!!  can't wait to hear more........


----------



## tropical depression

keishashadow said:


> Really irks me that Tusker House is going to a charactar TS buffet - one of the few CS you could get a real meal with a green vegetable .



that's too bad, tusker house was great the way it was. flame tree is about the only place left to eat in AK.


----------



## bubba's mom

DS sportin' "Heavy Metal" on the carousel


----------



## bubba's mom

Crashin into Dad on Crazy Kars (a/k/a bumper cars)


----------



## macraven

to another new homie:



*tropical depression*


i totally agree with you.  tusker house was my fave place to eat lunch at.
flame tree i like also, but will truly miss t. h.


join in yaking with us homies some more.
we love having people drop in and stay awhile !


----------



## damo

Bubba's mom, those are all such great pictures.  Bubba looks like he's a hoot!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

oh yeah...he's a character!


----------



## marciemi

Bubba's Mom- I enjoy seeing the pics of Bubba and seeing his hair getting longer and longer too!  I compare it to the avatar pic and from the one I remember before that when he had shorter hair.  Glad I'm not the only one whose son looks completely different than he did a couple years ago!  Does he have a hard time with people thinking he looks like a girl, like my son does?  He doesn't at all to me, but his hair is probably as long as my son's!

And yes, I'm the same way about cold water!  The first day I laid on the dock and basked in the sun while grandma and DS swam.  The second day I worked up to floating on the tube with the wet suit on (but certainly never went underwater or anything!).  Grandma was washing her hair in the water the first day and I wasn't getting anything above my ankles wet!

We're heading up to northern Michigan in a few weeks, but this time will be on Lake Michigan itself so I'm sure that water will be even colder  and we'll get yet another chance to wear those wetsuits!

Still haven't had a chance to look for the other pics, but I did figure out how to download the videos from the digital camcorder to the computer and found that the digital camcorder actually has a flash for pictures - wish I'd known that before taking lots of dark pictures this weekend!  We just bought this (for $80 from Circuit City) for the Disney/US trip because we don't want to haul the big camcorder along (the kids are no longer little and cute and we don't have a stroller to carry it and we already have a TON of stuff to carry on the plane), but wanted to at least have a little bit from the trip.  Seems like this will be a great alternative - especially since it's so small (smaller than our camera).  I can tuck it in a fanny pack, not haul it across my shoulder!


----------



## marciemi

Okay, guess everyone else is asleep!  Well, one more fishy picture!


----------



## macraven

nope, i'm still here.

marci, let me tell you lake michigan is always cold.
i'm 2 miles from it.

it could be 90 degrees and that water will be 60 degrees.

it's not a lake that warms up


enjoyed all the pics tonight.  marci and barb did great jobs!


----------



## yankeepenny

if you all want a chance to freeze your tootsies, come dip you toes in the pond at my house.......i swear the northern atlantic does not get above 60....they say it does.... 
i dont swim in it and i have lived near enough to it for 3 years now.....( not a salt water swim fan) 

last year the only swimming we did was disney ......
we have lakes but....i am just a wuss.    
*we are finally gonna try the two water parks 5 miles down the  road from us this year.... *

go ahead and say it...penny is a wuss......


----------



## yankeepenny

Hear is an interesting tidbit of information......
I need to be carefull here, as some of our office workers do peruse these boards, but not certain regarding this thread..... 

I got my packet of stuff from universal(thank you , 5th try since january)  and brought it to work{where else was i gonna read it  ] one individual who has been going to central florida for oh say lots of  years says," i never knew about these places, what are they about??????" 

I AM NOT KIDDING YOU.........


----------



## bubba's mom

penny....oh c'mon!  _what _kind of peeps you workin' with??     and, i don't swim in the ocean at the Jersey shore either....too cold.  Florida and "south-er" for me  

marci....nice fish yer boy got...didja's eat him??? sounds like me and you are in the same boat also (along w/ penny) when it comes to cold water!    I don't blame you for getting a smaller camera....you were very smart!  (If i could get away with something like that, i would!)  The rare occasion someone thinks Bubba is a girl....all the boys around here have longer hair (and being in the industry, everyday i have an "argument" between a client and his mom or dad about how he wants his hair long and the parent wants it shorter.....  ...please, please, please, do not put the stylist in the middle of that argument and ask "what do you think?" ...cuz MY answer is "whatever you want to do"  

speaking of hair, both my boys got haircuts this past weekend....here's a pic of Bubba's hair just after i cut it:  (him being that "hoot" we were talking about earlier.....)







well...off to get ready to take Bubba Father's Day shopping and off to work for a bit.......
check in with ya's later..........


----------



## damo

Great topic Bubba's Mom ... anyone got some good Father's Day ideas????


----------



## cbdmhgp

My husband loves war, and golf a lot. So my kids are going ot get him The Band of Brothers, season 1, and my two sons are going to take him golfing on Sunday


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> well loribell, when are you leaving for your trip?
> you have been missed here.
> 
> 
> i have done AK each time i have been at disney.
> i only do a select number of rides and shows there and then i am done with it.
> 
> but, i prefer AK over SW.  just my preference.



We are leaving in 43 days! They're driving me nuts I tell ya!


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> Great topic Bubba's Mom ... anyone got some good Father's Day ideas????



for DH i do....but i can't post in case he reads....i can PM you if u want


----------



## tlinus

Dh is hard to buy for......last year the kids found this shirt kit and the shirt says Best Dad Hands Down! and they each used a color (red, blue, yellow) and put their hand prints on it!!

I am stumped


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> Dh is hard to buy for......last year the kids found this shirt kit and the shirt says Best Dad Hands Down! and they each used a color (red, blue, yellow) and put their hand prints on it!!
> 
> I am stumped



oddly enough...DH gets something like this each year.  I wanted something 'special' his first father's day, so i used fabric paint and a tshirt and painted bubba's little 5 month old hands and pressed them onto the shirt.  well, i thought it was a once and done thing...but the following year when DH realized he wasn't going to get a "handprint" shirt, he was bummed. So, every year he gets a handprint shirt (after the first few, we had to only use 1 hand cuz both got to be "too much" and after a couple of years of 1 hand, i had to start dating them cuz they seemed too close in size!)  so....we're off today to get the tshirt so we can accomodate DH yet again this year.......(i did ask how many he wanted...what the "cut-off" was, and we agreed age 10 .... whew!)

well homies....i'm off....have a fun day!!!!


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> for DH i do....but i can't post in case he reads....i can PM you if u want



Will it be an x rated PM or will I be able to read it without covering my eyes???


----------



## Holly Goheavy

It's pouring rain here right now, I love days like today-we hardly ever have rain like this in Florida.  I'm so used to the summertime quick afternoon showers that having a rainy inside day is a treat!

Following Bubba's Mom's haircut pic, here's one I just took of The E-last night was haircut night.  I cut his and DH's this short every summer, it breaks my heart every time I see him like this, but he's SO much cooler.


----------



## tlinus

NYC tr is done:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=19155050#post19155050


oh! and damo


----------



## marciemi

We've started deciding what we're telling the stylist BEFORE we go.  DS12 is of the "I don't want you there with me" type, but is also apt to shrug his shoulders no matter what the stylist asks him.  That's how he ended up with it layered about a year ago, which he did NOT want, but of course didn't mention when asked.  Now it's pretty easy - "out of his eyes, tapering back to one length in back, which should be above his collar".  (Which incidentally needs to be done right now!)

We brought home the fish DS13 caught, but I need to get some batter whenever I make it to the store.  This week is so hectic, I don't think we'll be eating any meals together anyways!

Golf is a good idea for Fathers' Day, but since my DH went golfing on both Mothers' Day (May 13) and our anniversary (May 27) (without me since I don't golf), not sure that's going to fly!  And we have a soccer tournament all weekend, and it's supposed to be 90 degrees, and we're tasked with field cleanup Sunday night (oh joy!), so I'm going to guess golf isn't happening.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Anyone been to Cedar Point?  

Well, we're going there on Thursday!!!   

We're leaving Wednesday evening and driving most of the way up.  We have a hotel reserved in Sidney, OH.  And then we're hitting the park on Thursday and Friday!!!

We've been there before, but it's been several years.  Last time we were there, Top Thrill Dragster had just opened but we didn't get to ride it because it was closed due to technical problems.  

I can't believe I'm going to put my 7 year old son on that ride!  
But he's a big coaster fan just like his dad, so I'm sure he'll love it.

Sorry to be bragging - I'm just so excited!!!
-melissa


----------



## loribell

NashvilleTrio said:


> Anyone been to Cedar Point?
> 
> Well, we're going there on Thursday!!!
> 
> We're leaving Wednesday evening and driving most of the way up.  We have a hotel reserved in Sidney, OH.  And then we're hitting the park on Thursday and Friday!!!
> 
> We've been there before, but it's been several years.  Last time we were there, Top Thrill Dragster had just opened but we didn't get to ride it because it was closed due to technical problems.
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to put my 7 year old son on that ride!
> But he's a big coaster fan just like his dad, so I'm sure he'll love it.
> 
> Sorry to be bragging - I'm just so excited!!!
> -melissa




So is this a guilt trip? I see you are heading off in just a couple of weeks for an adult only trip!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

loribell said:


> So is this a guilt trip? I see you are heading off in just a couple of weeks for an adult only trip!



I know - I'm sorry!!   

We originally had the UO/IOA trip scheduled for later in July, but some conflicts came up at my husband's work.  So, that trip got bumped up to late June which made for a busy couple of weeks in the traveling department!

I think that I'm going to be a little "theme-park overwhelmed" by the time this month is over!!


----------



## Holly Goheavy

I haven't been to Cedar Point in oh gosh, 15 or 16 years!  My 2 oldest sons went every summer when they were up visiting their dad in Toledo-we were just talking about it last night-the roller coasters up there are fabulous!


----------



## marciemi

If you want any help on Cedar Point, other than the new coaster, I'll definitely help you out!  We were regulars until our move to Green Bay last summer, but still managed to make it out 3 times before the move.  Actually were interviewed a couple times by the Detroit News regarding CP back then - and figured out one summer that we'd spent 33 days there!  

One warning on Top Thrill is to make sure your son is big enough first (52 inches?!) AND skip the front row if he's at all thin.  We went when youngest DS was 7 (opening year) and waited 3 hours for the front, only to be told that the bars wouldn't come down far enough on him and he wouldn't be allowed to ride.  Went the following weekend and he rode in a different row no problem - I even asked an employee to make sure the bar was far enough down (hey, I'd prefer he not fall out  ) and I think it was just how it was designed.  If your son isn't scrawny like my kids, you may have no problems anyways.

But really, if you want to know anything I'll do my best to help!


----------



## goNDmay9

hi guys!!!

bubba's mom - awesome pics - what kind of camera is that??

Everyone - i totally agree about the Sopranos!!!  what in heaven's name???   thanks for the insight on what in the world they were thinking.  

i bought the civic!!!  love it.  as always, everything works out as it should.  of course there is a long drawn out story behind it.  

back to finish packing!!!!  

hi ho, hi ho, it's off to the darkside i go, with plans of sin and tatooed skin, hi ho,hi, ho, hi ho hi ho, hi, ho, off to the darkside i go -where parts are pierced and drinking 's fierce - hi ho!!!! 

yankeepenny - let me know if you still want those guides!


----------



## damo

goNDmay9 said:


> hi guys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> hi ho, hi ho, it's off to the darkside i go, with plans of sin and tatooed skin, hi ho,hi, ho, hi ho hi ho, hi, ho, off to the darkside i go -where parts are pierced and drinking 's fierce - hi ho!!!!



A new mantra for Uniphites!!!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

marciemi said:


> If you want any help on Cedar Point, other than the new coaster, I'll definitely help you out!  We were regulars until our move to Green Bay last summer, but still managed to make it out 3 times before the move.  Actually were interviewed a couple times by the Detroit News regarding CP back then - and figured out one summer that we'd spent 33 days there!
> 
> One warning on Top Thrill is to make sure your son is big enough first (52 inches?!) AND skip the front row if he's at all thin.  We went when youngest DS was 7 (opening year) and waited 3 hours for the front, only to be told that the bars wouldn't come down far enough on him and he wouldn't be allowed to ride.  Went the following weekend and he rode in a different row no problem - I even asked an employee to make sure the bar was far enough down (hey, I'd prefer he not fall out  ) and I think it was just how it was designed.  If your son isn't scrawny like my kids, you may have no problems anyways.
> 
> But really, if you want to know anything I'll do my best to help!



Thanks so much, marcie, for your offer to help.  Right now I can't really think of any questions for you.  My husband is the theme park planner and he's VERY thorough!   

Wow - 33 times in one season!?!?!  That's wild! 

If I think of anything today before I leave, I'll PM you!  Thanks again!!
-melissa


----------



## yankeepenny

morning all. raining here in maine. thought  it was going to be 70-75 and sunny, but at least with a little rain we dont have to water the garden.


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> A new mantra for Uniphites!!!



if we could only decide on a "mickey head" besides the lime for our 'darkside' representation....... 

i had thought black, for "darkside", but then i thought Mickey's head is black! duh!  I was thinking maybe blue....Universal's background color is usually blue...and they associate 'blue' w/ "universe" (altho, i dunno why   ...you'd think they'd associate it w/ black for "space")


----------



## macraven

i can't sleep and i vote for the blue.....


----------



## keishashadow

whatever color or mickey head you decide upon, grab an extra few for me (nearest HD is close to 50 miles RT)...wish the Lowes down the road would get with the program. 

the pi-rat chant is tres  , not sure about the ink though. 

please post as to Cedar Point, usually just dive 1/2 the distance to Geauga Lake; wonder if there is enough to keep a wuss like me occupied. I prefer old-skool wooden coasters, not fond of the dangling ones.  Need to get something going in late July to help soften the depression that ensues after a FL trip.

luv the kid pics (nice sized fish - lake trout?) and the hair cuts too. My youngest DS was sportin what we called the tennis star cut. Once it started to curl as it reached his shoulders, he was so over it. Gave him & DH what used to be called a GI-Joe cut. I'm envious when we're out in the heat, they're nice & cool & i'm sweatin like a moose (not squirrel). Tempted to have it all whacked off next week.

Speaking of which:

*I'm in single digits    *


----------



## yankeepenny

what shade of blue?????????????


----------



## yankeepenny

yes, we are virgins to US/IOA, but only until sept 2nd.....
okay, 80 days, for those of you who have not noticed my count on this thread..... 

*PLEASE , someone , explain to me why people keep asking if they can visit both parks in a day?????*

is it something I am missing, are they supposed to be inferior parks compared to the mouse house?????

I would never even think this could be possible. is it me?


----------



## marciemi

Just a thought - the TGM colors are kind of a royal blue and red and I'm already planning on having my LGMH's and my TGM buttons!  My concern with blue is that it's not distinctive enough - I don't plan to talk to everyone wearing blue, whereas if someone is dressed in a lot of lime green I'd probably at least ask!

Both fish DS caught were walleye.  Talked to my folks last night (who are still up there) and they caught a huge rainbow trout in the meantime!  Pretty rare for the lake they go to.

One advantage to my son's long hair is that at least it blocks his neck in the summer - I agree it's hotter (and DS15 still gets the buzz cut), but I'm not worrying about DS12's neck, ears, etc. getting burned.  He had a VERY long, outdoorsy day yesterday!  Had a golf league at one course from 7-10am, a golf clinic at a different course from 10-2, a pool party from 2-5 and a soccer game from 5-7.  And of course it was 88 degrees.  Good Disney training, right?

CP has the Gemini which is a standard (not-too-thrilling) racing wooden coaster.  Still remember back in high school (we won't say how long ago that was  ) when it was the "biggest, baddest, tallest, fastest" coaster in the world.  Now it's a nothing ride!  Also the Mean Streak which is more of a real wooden coaster - long ride, pretty rough in my opinion.  And the Blue Streak which is the original wooden coaster from the park - nothing exciting.

There's also the Wildcat which is your typical Mad Mouse/state fair type coaster which is actually my favorite ride in the park and a lot of fun.  The Millennium Force is the best coaster around - it doesn't dangle and is fast and very smooth, but if you don't like steep drops, skip this one (along with Top Thrill Dragster).  As far as TTD, in general it's not worth the wait other than to say you did it.  Just up, down, done.  The Iron Dragon is a "dangling" one, but enclosed dangling - ie. the whole car hangs down with you inside it.  This is a nice, slow fun coaster.  There's also an indoor coaster (Disaster Transport) which is kind of a poor man's version of Space Mountain, but a nice break if it's hot out since the whole queue line is indoors.  

Cedar Point is voted Best Amusement Park in the World year after year (by the Golden Ticket awards) and is definitely worth a try.  Much different atmosphere than Geauga Lake and so much more to do.  Nothing like X-Flight, but that's about the only downside.  Try it and I think you'll be pleased!


----------



## marciemi

Boy, you'd think that if we spent half our life at CP, I could at least find some pics to post!  I think the problem was that when we went so often (and it was new and exciting and we took pics) it was before we had the digital camera.  Then in the past few years (my digital camera goes back to 2003), we'd been so often that we never bothered.  I'll try to look for some old albums and scan a few in, but don't hold your breath!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> whatever color or mickey head you decide upon, grab an extra few for me (nearest HD is close to 50 miles RT)...wish the Lowes down the road would get with the program.
> 
> 
> Speaking of which:
> 
> *I'm in single digits    *





keisha......see my first tag. 
i took over 800 mickey heads from HD.

i can supply you with whatever color you want.




yankeepenny said:


> what shade of blue?????????????





there are many shades of blue.
i know the dark blue is used by tgm and some disers 



yankeepenny said:


> *PLEASE , someone , explain to me why people keep asking if they can visit both parks in a day?????*
> 
> is it something I am missing, are they supposed to be inferior parks compared to the mouse house?????
> 
> I would never even think this could be possible. is it me?



penny, those that do both parks in one day do commando style and only hit the highlights such as the coasters.
if they have small kids, they concentrate on the family items that can be done by rushing.

and no repeat rides can be done when both parks are done in one day.

lots of things are over looked and then they are disappointed in the UO parks.

some people only tack on one day for UO when they are staying at disney.
or want something different before a cruise or a change of pace.  jmo.



marciemi said:


> Just a thought - the TGM colors are kind of a royal blue and red and I'm already planning on having my LGMH's and my TGM buttons!  My concern with blue is that it's not distinctive enough - I don't plan to talk to everyone wearing blue, whereas if someone is dressed in a lot of lime green I'd probably at least ask!
> 
> !



i always talk to those in lime green.
i put the word, UO dis on my lgmh.  sometimes i only wear the lime green as that one is basic.

we do need a color for UO homies.

black wouldn't work, can't write on it and have it show up.

red woulld be eye catching and so woulld the orange.

on st pat's day, people wear green.
if you aren't green you wear orange so you won't get pinched.

therefore, wearing oraange shades would mean we aren't the motherland group but the darkside group.

and we could cut off the ears of the mickey head to show we are UO homies.....just a thought in passing.



well, got to bed at 3:30 and the phone woke me up at 8.
already went to curves and made my phone calls.
and it is not even noon yet.
woo hoo......


----------



## bubba's mom

we should pick a color of mickey heads....you can always use white marker to write  "UO" or "Universal DISer" on it ..... I have never really encountered many wearing LIME anyhows...of course, you can't "scope out" a UO DISer by the color they are wearing, that's why you have to have the mickey head....still identifys you as a *D*isney *I*nformation *S*tation-er, but the color would indicate our "darkside"   macraven.....you claim to have all the Mickey heads....what looks like a good "blue" color?  royal? turquoise? baby blue?  navy?  ...hhmmm...navy?  Jaws?.......


----------



## macraven

let me think about that.

i think the lighter colors look pretty good.
if we wore black mh, it might appear we have a blob of food stain on our tops..........


----------



## yankeepenny

i vote for any color , although orange is my fav

let me know, i can make a run out to the supply and get them for folks who dont have a local store and send them off.......


----------



## GemmaPixie

Ok Im not exactly 'new' but whats this about mickey heads? any pics? I just don't understand. lol


----------



## keishashadow

Lots of deep thinkers here with mac leading the pack...i forgot about that infamous tag or @ least I'd like tokeep telling myself i am not cursed, nor are those around me despite what the Tag Fairy may have thought a long time ago...

Dug in my Disney drawer (embarrassingly, in my dining room buffet) & found a few mickey heads. The names are a riot...i've got:

Ultra Pure White
Galactic Sky - looks near navy blue to me
Mickey's Pants - red (how come donald doesn't wear any?)
Sunny Spot - yellow
Rumbly Tumbly - orange (pooh's not orange?)
Friendly Forest - dark green
last but not least...Alien Green - LGMH

marciemi - thanks for the info; i've received a brochure from CP w/coupons, etc.  Was thinking either the Breakers Express to get the early entry (just for some of the coasters I assume?) or they have a Great Wolf pkg. too - looks mighty cool to me.  We're water dogs but, hesitate to pay the pricey Hotel Breakers tab.  The beach @ Presque Isle in Erie still had lots of large dead fish & sorta stunk...not much different from our last visit 2 years ago.  Not sure if the water is any clearer out Sandusky way?

 barb - just thought about this, not sure if they still allow magnets on the doors of the cruise ships; i attached magnet tape & used the MH & some other stuff to decorate our cabin door. Sure helped us find it after a long night ; all those doors tend to look the same.  Some people even had dry erase boards, etc.


----------



## damo

You guys aren't using Mickey heads at Universal are you?  I don't understand what they're all about either.


----------



## bubba's mom

Here is the story about LGMH (Lime Green Mickey Heads) ...the are the paint samples from Home Depot.  The Disney end of the boards uses the "Alien Green" color to "wear" to ID them to other DISer's at WDW.  Not sure how "lime" got to be the boards' color, but if you wear lime, peeps assume you are a DISer!  Here's mine (in a button form) : 








That's why we are trying to come up with a _different _color -- for the Universal side of the boards....but, keep the "Mickey Head" to ID ourselves as DISer's..... 


janet----you can have magnets on your door on DCL...no tape!!!  I plan to use LGMH's only cuz they will be easy and less time consuming!  I won't start to think about that till the fall/early next year....but I DO plan on doing _something _to do to our doors to make them easier to find!!    Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## marciemi

Are you looking at the Great Wolf package or the Cedar Point indoor waterpark (Castaway Bay)?  I'd be surprised that GW had a package since they're not affiliated with CP, but guess it's possible (probably just discounted CP tickets).  Castaway Bay is nicer, and has a water coaster (like crush n gusher) but is usually pricier as well.  The resort prices are ridiculous at CP - even the campground is like $60 a night (where we always stayed).  

The early entry is really only a half hour and not a whole lot will be open. Used to always be Top Thrill and Millennium Force and sometimes Raptor at the most crowded times of year.  Now with the new coaster (Maverick), I'm not sure if they've just added that in or taken another one away.  If you're just going with young kids, there's really no reason to go in early.  However, if the park opens at 10 (like normal summer), it will really open to the public at 9:30, with those select rides open.  And will open to Joe Cool members (upgraded season passholders) and resort guests at 9am.  So you really only get a half hour.  Worth it if you really want to hit those big 2-3 coasters; otherwise, not really.

The water there seems to really vary in my experience.  Sometimes it will be beautiful; other times disgusting.  However, they do have very limited designated beach/swim areas and they normally don't go much deeper than your waist and you will NOT be allowed to go deeper.  Not really much fun for teens or older.  

At this time of year I might skip the water park resort and just buy the combo tickets that include Soak City (which is usually the cheapest option if you're staying 2 days anyways), which has a lot more water stuff anyways!


----------



## macraven

today was really nice weather wise.

we climbed to 80 degrees today.

mainly because we are 2 miles from lake michigan.



don't tell me you all went to bed already......


----------



## keishashadow

mac - i almost made it to midnight last night, cannot remember last time that happened & alcohol wasn't involved.Glad your weather's finally warming up. 

barb - nice button! you crafty minx . 

For answers to all lime green questions - check out the following (I'd post a direct link but; still haven't figured out how to on DHs laptop ):

* on the *Community Board*;
* see thread *Our Secret Green Club*, Post #3232 
* scroll down & check out *What's the Secret Green Club Motto?* (pg 29, post #421)
*Enjoy the magic, Respect the Lime * 

I don't play there much anymore, too many youngins and all that entials.

marci - thanx for all the info . I checked again, Great Wolf was really expensive; we were looking @ the Castaway one. We were tossing around the idea of buying the AP if they still offer it next year seems to be a great deal - admission to Cedar Point, Geagua Lake, Kings Dominion & Knotts Berry Farm in Anaheim; plus others i doubt we'd ever visit. We're trying to get out to CA next summer; thought this way i'd @ least be able to visit 1 or 2 of the other parks later in the season. Are you an AP holder? Was wondering if you'd get admission to the halloween days they reopen?


off to get SUV inspected, was supposed to be the beginning of the week; they cancelled on me 3 times so far.  Still can't believe I had to wait 3 weeks for an inspection appt.


----------



## bubba's mom

can't seem to find that thread  

OT: how do i go from getting a pipe fixed to needing a whole new water softener     wasn't anything wrong with it before the plumber turned the water off..... aarrgghhh i am SO


----------



## tlinus

Morning all!

Why didn't my Mom ever tell me how draining it is to have kids??  If its not one thing, its certainly another!!! Softball is winding down and now the girls are all registered for cheerleading   (field, not competition) and the boy is signed up for Munchkin football  Looking at the schedule, the girls have practice every Wednesday and Thursday from July 18th thru September from 6-8 PM then all the football games are on Saturday. Oh well, keeps them happy and busy!

b's mom - nothing is OT here girl!!!!! I am getting so excited for you guys and your trip!!   

Its a shame we can't make a Shrek head out of the mickey head paint chips....I am slightly creative, but not THAT creative - Ogre Green!!! That is the way to go!!!

Today is the girls' last day of school - so the fun begins!!! Talk to youse guys a bit later!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> Its a shame we can't *make a Shrek head *out of the mickey head paint chips....I am slightly creative, but not THAT creative - Ogre Green!!! That is the way to go!!!



 



> Today is the girls' last day of school - so the fun begins!!! Talk to youse guys a bit later!!!




enjoy your last day of peace....... DS been out a week already, altho, he goes to the playground (camp) everyday from 9-2 and has a blast!!!  (allows me some "work time")

well, now that the plumber has left, and i am in the absolute WORST mood now, i am going to try and cheer myself up and wrap Father's Day presents.....


----------



## keishashadow

barb - sorry my directions didn't work it's a very popular thread on the CB board though should be on 1st or 2nd page.

really sux re plumber; our house was built in 1927; seems as though everytime a plumbing issue comes up it turns into a nightmare; least we're slowing getting all our pipes replaced.

had to laugh, so glad i read the posts about the father's day shirts - reminded me to drag the one out of my closet that i bought years ago.  DS was ROTF, his hands were bigger than the space they allowed.  Can't wait to see the look on DHs face .

Same DS is going to get heck when he rolls out of the sack...left the garden hose on overnight, despite being asked by both DH & me & didn't wear his retainer either.  He shall be re-educated.


----------



## marciemi

All kinds of fun here!  DS 12 went for a physical yesterday and got the tetanus booster and the chicken pox (Varivax) booster.  As of this afternoon, his arms are completely covered with bumps (about 50+).  Called the doctor's office, who spoke with him and called me back assuring me that they couldn't be from the shot (it was too soon?) and that he probably got some bug bites from wherever he was playing this morning.   Well, since he's spent the entire morning lying on the sofa playing video games that seems unlikely.  Told me to get Benadryl and not worry about it.  Lots of fun - we'll see.  He has a soccer tournament this weekend and I guess will be playing bumpily!

Keisha - you said King's Dominion - also King's Island right?  Wouldn't that be closer to you?  Just a heads up on the season passes (they don't call them AP's!).  If you're looking to use them in California, we did at Knott's, but they're good from May 1 of one year until the following May 1.  So if you buy your 2008 passes next year for example, and are planning your trip in February, they won't be valid yet, but your old 2007 ones will.  We had a problem with this when we went in February - luckily we had both years, but were expecting to be using our current year ones, not last year's!  And if I understand your question correctly, yes, they're good on all days including anytime they're open for Halloweekends.  No I don't have a current one this year and it will be the first year in over a decade that we won't make it there  !

Bubba's mom- I hate our water softener.  DH had everyone at work tell him how much we needed one and how much better it makes your shower feel, etc.  So he got ours working (we moved in last summer and just never turned it on or whatever you have to do to it!) and now I can't get shampoo out of my hair because the water's so "soft"!  Ugh!


----------



## marciemi

Sorry, double post!


----------



## macraven

good, people are still awake here.........



stay up late tonight with me and i'll fix you a hot fudge chocolate sundae..


----------



## keishashadow

Had to post just to prove I can stay up past 10:30 p.m. EST not that i'll ever give mac a run for her night-owl crown.

marci - hmm didn't know that about the passes, thought they expired Dec. 30.  Might work in our favour.  I've never driven thru to Cinci - bizzarely, it has taken us nearly 5 hours to just drive to Columbus (probably more like 4 but; we hit construction and city traffic in PIT).  Sorry to hear DSs bumpy, perhaps an ice bag...good luck on the tourney.

barb - hope the plumbing worked out.

tlinus - ogre green  

Need to make a note to sign youngest DS up for camps when we return home in July; think he's drinking too much pepsi...bouncing off the walls.  I hate this age, bit too old for play dates, no kids in the neighborhood or playground.  Seems as though when friends come over they wind up staying for a few days.


----------



## damo

I'll stay up for a bit.  Had to babysit the widdle twins today so I am busheded.


----------



## marciemi

Strangely enough DS12 gave up all pop/soda for Lent (many months ago) and now says that he no longer likes pop (as we call it here!).  He pretty much drinks only water and milk, but occasionally apple juice.  Now if I could only get DS15 to eat healthier - his idea of a healthy breakfast is a half gallon of ice cream or 6 Hershey bars and a glass of milk.  Since he's nearly 6 feet and not much over 100 pounds, obviously the calories aren't the problem, but something nutritious every now and then would help!


----------



## bubba's mom

yep...i'm up too....altho i should go to bed...early work day tomorrow, then drive an hour to Philly for dinner, then home....sigh......

janet....   about the Father's Day shirt story..OMG!    Would LOVE to see that one!!! 

anyhow...here's the scoop: a few years ago, DH cracked our pipe to the outside hose faucet.  been putting off getting it fixed, finally did it today.  well, there was NO problem cutting a  hole in our wall and fixing the pipe (and the other "dripping" valve in there and removing the dead squirrel   )...when he turned the water off to the softener, water started shooting out --literally -- and now there is an issue and we need a new one. Problem is: our house is almost 40yrs old, and they didn't allow for much space, so we are going to probably have a problem fitting a new one in the 13 inch space we have to accomodate a new one    They should get the test results of our water monday, and we'll go from there.  Luckily, our plumber is DH's best friend and he will put us on the "priority" list    (esp since they know we're leaving in like a week and a half!)

in other news: DS had his midterm karate test tonite... one of his favorite instructors tested for her 2nd degree....he was thrilled for her!  
Father's Day gifts all wrapped and ready to go...... busy day tomorrow.....
   and what the heck is up w/ the allergies today?


----------



## bubba's mom

we don't even HAVE soda in our house.........

i drink chocolate milk and milk and water
DS drinks water, apple juice and milk (likes milk and likes chocolate, but doesn't like chocolate milk    )

DH drinks water, milk for breakfast and beer......


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Had to post just to prove I can stay up past 10:30 p.m. EST not that i'll ever give mac a run for her night-owl crown.[lQUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stay up for a bit.  Had to babysit the widdle twins today so I am busheded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubba's mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep...i'm up too....altho i should go to bed...early work day tomorrow, then drive an hour to Philly for dinner, then home....sigh......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, now that you all are still up, i have someone to talk with !!
> 
> woo hoo....just like a party !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## macraven

i think my quote thing screwed up.....



how many more days for keisha and bubba's mom before vacay day?


----------



## bubba's mom

WE leave a week from Monday nite (6/25) for the airport hotel.  FLY to Fla. 7am Tuesday morning, June 26th 

sitting watching the news....you hit 91 degrees there today mac?


----------



## macraven

you said your dh drinks beer for breakfast?



nope not hot here today.
we hit 79 degrees.

the chgo temps are always about 10-15 degrees higher than us.
the milwaukee temps are a tad lower than chgo ones.

since we live 2 miles from lake michigan, we don't get the heat like the 2 cities.

the temps for the big cities are taken more west of us.


wish we did get some of those high temps.
if i go to great america, the temps there are close to the chgo ones.
GA is 10 miles west of my place.


and that is the geography lesson of the day.....


----------



## macraven

june 25 will come fast.


so many of you are going then.
i hope you all get together and have fun.


and take pics!


----------



## bubba's mom

don't worry....i will be sure we take pix!!!  

and no, dh only wishes he could have beer for breakfast......might make the peeps at work more tolerable


----------



## bubba's mom

dude...i'm tired...i gots to get some sleep......don't know how much i'll be around tomorrow...but will try!  

have a good night and Saturday everyone!


----------



## macraven

i think you should get him some straws for fathers day.


he can use them to drink his beer with them.
or he can blow bubbles in the beer with them.........



when my boys were littles, they loved straws.
they only used them to blow the bubbles in their drinks with them..


----------



## macraven

looks like everyone crashed for the night.

hope you all have a great saturday.


----------



## goNDmay9

Hey guys!  

I love this place!!!  Anyway - just got back to the room.  I went ahead and just paid for the internet for the last night.  We check out tomorrow (boooo) and head over to Westgate.  At least tomorrow is a cabana day at the villa pool.  We will proabably hit the major coasters tomorrow, but it will mainly be a pool / take advantage of club privelages day.  


just wanted to check in a say HI!!!

love ya!


----------



## bubba's mom

thanks for checking in!  Glad you are having a great time!!!  Have a wonderful pool day!


----------



## yankeepenny

Good morning all! 
just dropped of the car for a check ....brakes shocks....

$$$$$$$$  

how is everyone?

have we decided on a logo color???

let me know how many to snitch from HD


----------



## the Dark Marauder

bubba's mom said:


> we don't even HAVE soda in our house.........
> 
> i drink chocolate milk and milk and water
> DS drinks water, apple juice and milk (likes milk and likes chocolate, but doesn't like chocolate milk    )
> 
> DH drinks water, milk for breakfast and beer......



There's no soda in my house unless my roommates buy it. Even then, I don't touch the stuff!

<---Has had no soda since Oct 2005. I've had a Sierra Mist once or twice, but only to help with an unpleasant tummy.


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I love this place!!!  Anyway - just got back to the room.  I went ahead and just paid for the internet for the last night.  We check out tomorrow (boooo) and head over to Westgate.  At least tomorrow is a cabana day at the villa pool.  We will proabably hit the major coasters tomorrow, but it will mainly be a pool / take advantage of club privelages day.
> 
> 
> just wanted to check in a say HI!!!
> 
> love ya!





great to hear from you !!
i bet you are having a fantastic time.


wish we all were there too........


----------



## macraven

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1411295&goto=newpost

that is the link do "do your dancing here"

keisha, this is the thread that i told you to post in to let the world know you are soon on your way.

i saw bubba's mom signed in there.



so looks like i'm the only one here this afternoon.


i could decorate the thread with smilies.......


----------



## palavra

hi Macraven, 
I'm here this afternoon. We are down to one week until we leave. I'm sure I'll be on these boards a lot as it gets closer to trip time. I've enjoyed seeing familiar names on here. I think even after our trip I'll hang around. There's always another trip to plan!


----------



## macraven

palavra, yes !!

be sure to post before you go and definitely come back after your trip to brag about it.........


we love to have you jump in and yak with us.


----------



## bubba's mom

yep.....macraven can yak


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> yep.....macraven can yak







and the problem with that is..............?


----------



## keishashadow

What would i do without my Mt Dew? diet or high-test...it's all good! luv the billboard in our area:

don't shake the can, it'll make the Dew angry 

i've got 6, count-them *6* days to run before my extended family catches me, plops some drama in my lap and tries to keeps me from the world(s)...run, run as fast as I can.  My mom (who lives in attached MIL quarters)tried to tell me yesterday i couldn't go jik her cat dies while we're gone middle DS who will be home holding down the fort wouldn't know how to do burial duties??; i pointed out a large tupperware container & told her she could wing it until we return. Should've seen the look i got; think i made my point.  She does this everytime we go somewhere, then makes a point of acting incredibly senile when we have our repeated phone calls every day we're away...amazingly, it' clears up by the time we return. gonna cry wolfie once too often.

All the big daddies rock it out today have a beer for you & one for me too!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1411295&goto=newpost
> 
> that is the link do "do your dancing here"
> 
> keisha, this is the thread that i told you to post in to let the world know you are soon on your way.
> 
> i saw bubba's mom signed in there.
> 
> 
> 
> so looks like i'm the only one here this afternoon.
> 
> 
> i could decorate the thread with smilies.......


 
i done the deed 

btw, if you're going to be doing some redecorating...

i'm partial to large herds of 'nanners, especially if they dance


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning all!!
Yes, I and my family are back from Hershey Park!
Got back late yest afternoon. Too tired last night to check here and my emails. Going thru some emails now. 
Had a good vacation  
I will have to write a trip report sometime tonight or tomorrow, as I don't have time to do it now. Got to get myself in the shower and return the rental car. And visit my grandma at the nursing home today. 
All I can tell you now is I'm burnt to a crisp from being in the Boardwalk area(waterpark area) at Hershey Park! More details and hopefully pics tonight or tomorrow. Sorry for the wait 

I don't have much time to read thru all the pages. My DH did have a Blackberry with him on our trip, for his work (we call it here a Crackberry  ). So I was able to read a couple of posts here and there on our thread during the week. It takes a looonggg time to download the internet on crackberries, which I found out this past week. And you have to scroll alot to get you what you want on the DISboards, using the crackberry. It's so nice to be home to a real computer again . 

Happy Father's Day to all the fathers here!!

Ok,talk later.


----------



## macraven

hey rosemarie, good to see you back with the homies.

i bet you had loads of fun on your vacation.  can't wait to read about it.


sunburn, yech........aloe vera lotion/gel usually helps.


one day when my boys were little, we were sunbathing outside in our back yard.  i feel asleep.  during that time, the one that could read and write put tape on my forehead to spell out a word.

yup, when i pealed the tape off, everyone could read it.  
i was red and white and it took awhile for it to fade away...


hope your kids are better than mine...........


----------



## bubba's mom

and.......??????????  c'mon mac.....what's the word??

Hope all the Dad's are having a great day! (DH is!) ....getting ready to go out to dinner.....a week from today is laundry/packing day!   I KNEW it'd come fast 

rose---looking forward to YOUR TR about Hersheypark and what you thought!


----------



## macraven




----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


>



c'mon woman!!!  fess up!!!!!  ::cop:


----------



## macraven

so, did everyone have a good fathers day today?

i did.
i didn't have to cook.


anytime i don't have to cook is a good day for me !


----------



## GemmaPixie

macraven said:


> so, did everyone have a good fathers day today?
> 
> i did.
> i didn't have to cook.
> 
> 
> anytime i don't have to cook is a good day for me !




Changing the subject?? lol


----------



## bubba's mom

oh macraven........   

give us the first letter?


----------



## macraven

to another new homie:


*GemmaPixie*


the observant one......

come back and keep us on our toes and yak some with us.


----------



## macraven

only ws 78 degrees here yesterday........what happened to our summer already.

one day of 88 and then it was over.......




now, if i lived in florida, all the days would be warm


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> only ws 78 degrees here yesterday........what happened to our summer already.
> 
> one day of 88 and then it was over.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *now, if i lived in florida, all the days would be warm*




and you would be at Universal all the time too, right?
are you going in August? I thought I saw that somewhere   Or I may just be going 

going up to 91 here today...  Thank goodness for central air!! I have my kiddos home now, plus 2 more that I babysit, my dnephews are in Disney right now, otherwise they are here Mon, Wed & Fri. By the middle of July I am going to be     

Ok, off for some more coffee! Talk to you all soon!


----------



## macraven

hey homie.

no a/c for us.

my trip is late sept/ columbus day return


i'd go august in a heat beat !!


drink your coffee black.
no sugar
no cream

it adds character.......


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> hey homie.
> 
> no a/c for us.
> 
> my trip is late sept/ columbus day return
> 
> 
> i'd go august in a heat beat !!
> 
> 
> drink your coffee black.
> no sugar
> no cream
> 
> it adds character.......



thanks for confirming I am indeed going goofy!

black coffee???  I usually just use vanilla caramel coffemate and nothing else - used it up with the first 3 cups, using splena and milk right now.


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> thanks for confirming I am indeed going goofy!
> 
> black coffee??? I usually just use vanilla caramel coffemate and nothing else - used it up with the first 3 cups, using splena and milk right now.


 
join me on the goofy side of life 

rose - where's our (hershey) kisses? TR - please


----------



## Akdar

bubba's mom said:


> Hope all the Dad's are having a great day! (DH is!) ....


I did as well, my son got me  2 great cards and a stuffed Shrek and Donkey Yes, I am like a little kid, I have a bunch of stuffed Looney Tunes characters.  

I told him not to spend any money on me, as he just started working full time and just got his first loan for a car, so he is now officially an adult (aka, he's in debt like the rest of us).  So I went to my Dad's and gave him and my mom money for their upcoming 50th wedding anniversary trip to Vegas.  So it was a good day!


----------



## tlinus

Akdar said:


> I did as well, my son got me  2 great cards and a stuffed Shrek and Donkey Yes, I am like a little kid, I have a bunch of stuffed Looney Tunes characters.
> 
> I told him not to spend any money on me, as he just started working full time and just got his first loan for a car, so he is now officially an adult (aka, he's in debt like the rest of us).  So I went to my Dad's and gave him and my mom money for their upcoming 50th wedding anniversary trip to Vegas.  So it was a good day!



Glad to hear you had a great Father's day!!! We had a big old brunch that DH and the kids cooked together.......then steak dinner with mashed potatoes, ranch pasta salad, spinach and crescent rolls! It was a nice relaxing day (but lots of dishes for me to do today  )


----------



## tlinus

Attention, attention everyone - 

900 posts - can i make my goal of 1000 before b's mom and all go on vacation??!!?? Stay tuned and find out - gimme something to talk about you guys!!!!


----------



## Holly Goheavy

macraven said:


> hey homie.
> 
> drink your coffee black.
> no sugar
> no cream
> 
> it adds character.......




I have to have butter pecan or vanilla caramel creamer.  I like my coffee to taste like candy


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Sorry for the delay. Been out all day yest. Then I cruised the DIS a little bit last night. Then DH kicked me off the internet so he can do his baseball fantasy leagues and stuff. I had gotten too tired last night to post after he got off the computer. I also emailed a friend of mine, her mother passed away last week and I wanted to email my friend my sympathies. 

Never wrote a trip report on the DIS before, so here goes....
I may have to split this up, as the kids are home with me and DH is at work.
My kids will probably get whiny if I'm on the computer too long.

Day 1 of vacation to Hershey Park:
Sat. June 9-drove from Chicago area to near Cleveland, OH. Stayed at a Comfort Inn right off of I 80(Ohio turnpike), that was between Cleveland and Akron, OH. I had made online ressies at this Comfort Inn, in Boston Hts. OH and also the Comfort Inn in Hershey. Stayed at the Boston hts., OH Comfort Inn. Uneventful, except did not know this hotel did not have an elevator  It is a two story hotel and we stayed on the second floor. So we had to lug all our luggage up a flight of stairs to our room. Oh, also when we checked in, no one was at the front desk, I mean NO employee for about a good 5 to 10 min! We rang the little bell at the front desk and waited and waited for someone to show up. The front desk guy finally showed up. He was at another part of the hotel. My DD, who has an attitude, said to him "Where were you?" DH and I told her to apologize to him. It was kinda funny tho, how she said it  

Day 2,Sun June 10- driving from Boston Hts, OH to Hershey, PA.
DH filled up the car at a service center or service plaza (what they call the Oasis areas out east, I suppose). Anyways, he went to grab the gas nozzle to put in the gas tank and gas leaked out onto his shirt and part of his arm  The gas attendant guy said for DH to find some towels they were supposed to have by the gas area. There wasn't any of those towels around  Anyways, after the gas tank was filled, DH just went into the bathroom areas to wash up. DH didn't change his shirt, he felt it wasn't neccessary. Tho DH was reeking of gas. Drove a few miles and then we stopped at the next rest stop so he can change his shirt. Oh, this all happened near Youngstown, OH. Once we got into PA, the mountains were beautiful! It was a little scary at first to go up and down and curve here and there around the mountains. DH drove through it well. We were about a half hour into PA and dson felt like he needed to throw up, so we stopped at the side of the road. I got DS out of the car and he made it to throw up at the side of the road. I'm guessing with the reeking gas smell combined with going up and down those mountains- it got to him. Unfortunately I didn't have any Dramamine with me. I had packed all the other meds,I just didn't have any Dramamine at home to pack before we left. After DS's episode, we continued on our merry way and DS was fine after that. Went thru 4 tunnels. Got to our Comfort Inn at the Park in Hershey around 5pm. This hotel has 7 floors. We stayed on the second floor, which was fine. Yes, this hotel HAS an elevator   Ate dinner at Bob Evans. I haven't eaten at a Bob Evans in ages, as the ones by where I live had closed down many yrs ago. 

I will continue trip report later...


----------



## tlinus

roseprincess - 

What a trip so far!! I know the comfort inn that you are talking about, its next to the supermarket - we stay at the HI Express which sits diagonal from there.  Over next to the Taco Bell.

Can't wait to read the rest of the report.


----------



## bubba's mom

mike -- glad to hear you are feeling better and your son was good to you on Father's Day (never tell 'em "Don't spend any money on me" cuz my DFIL does and it don't work!     Besides, you have EARNED gifts for Father's Day  

Tracie....c'mon girl   post away!!!  I think you will need to average at least 14 posts a day to make 1000 before i go.....c'mon, you can do it!!!!    (I will help you!   )

rose.....so far so good with the TR!  sorry your DS got sick, but it never fails that you are missing the ONE med you could use    why does that alwasy happen???  Funny how you thought PA was so "mountainesq"....(is that a word?   )   When i was pregnant, we went to NH for DH's cousin's wedding.....talk about mountains!    PA mountains look like anthills vs. NH mountains!  (We even drove up Mt. Washington!)


oh...and mini heatwave here....90+ humid = a/c   supposed to cool to "normal" temps next week......and it's getting to the point I DON'T CARE WHAT THE EXTENDED FORECAST IS CUZ I WON'T BE HERE!!!  

Father's Day was great here....made (rather microwaved) creamed chipped beef on toast for DH for breakfast.  Went to The Works (www.gearedforfun.com) for dinner.  DH got new shorts, tanks, swimsuit, the yearly handprint tshirt, Opie & Anthony ballcap and tickets to see the Traveling Virus show in Sept.....he made out like a bandit! (But when your birthday is in January, you can't buy shorts and tanks for Xmas and/or birthday gifts....Father's Day is it!)  Oh, and he got a new retractable cord laser mouse and backpack for toting the laptop around!  (I'm really likin' the laptop...checked the DIS from bed Sat. nite   )

Anyhow...off to karate and to make dinner.....then to Walmart for couple of things.......

will be bak tonite.....


----------



## bubba's mom

Hey Tracie..... what's for dinner


----------



## macraven

i stay off the computer for the afternoon and people are coming in thru the woodwork to yak.


but, i'm here now.


rose, sorry for the upchuck episode.  better in the grass than the car.  where did you stuff the gasoline shirt when mr rose changed?
really enjoy reading it.

tracie, come on tracie, you're our gal, if you can't do it no one can..but hal
hey, i had to rythme it....
i'll keep you company when the homies here go south this month.

i see i did not get honorable mentions on the dis meet thread of miss bubbas
no mention of those that want to go but can't go......jk
and mr bubba struck gold on daddy day also!

mike, you made out like a bandit.
you can tell you are really loved!  

holly go lightly.....it's black all the way for me.
and, it cures insomnia !  and black coffee helps typing skills.

and the temp here is now 82 degrees.
boy, is that hot for here!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> i see i did not get honorable mentions on the dis meet thread of miss bubbas
> no mention of those that want to go but can't go......jk




sorry....  it's fixed now!


----------



## macraven

i saw that.
i even thanked you..........

you're the bestest bubba!


----------



## macraven

and now it is 77 degrees in my back yard



roll call on how hot it is where you live.........


----------



## tricky1

Down here in Columbus ,Ga at 6:00 p.m its a nice 93 degrees, but it
is about 77 degrees in house


----------



## yankeepenny

got to 83 here on the coast, but nice and cool inside  

supposed to be warmer all week. 
thank goodness for a/c . 

heard about your weather mac.


----------



## macraven

tricky1 said:


> Down here in Columbus ,Ga at 6:00 p.m its a nice 93 degrees, but it
> is about 77 degrees in house



hey tricky, when are you doing hhn this year?


----------



## macraven

to the latest homie joining us...


*Tricky1*

hip hip hooray
hip hip hooray........



and it's hot where tricky is....


----------



## macraven

well i noticed that penny finally woke up this afternoon......
wondered where you were.


jodie is on vacation.
in case you are reading this jodie, no new news......

and jodie probably rolled out of bed at noon also today ...jk


----------



## yankeepenny

sorry , yeah, did not post much earlier.....
  had the ugly moodies........

 

I am civilized again!


----------



## macraven

do you realize you hit post 1001 when you said ugly moodies......?


that is tag worthy


----------



## roseprincess

Mac- We stuffed DH's gasoline- drenched shirt in the trunk of the car- until we got to the hotel. He tried to wash his shirt in the bathtub in our hotel room with shampoo. Hung it up to dry over the shower bar. It still reeked of gasoline,but not as bad. We did do a load of laundry, I think on Tues night, at the hotel. The smell came right off  

Tlinus- Yeah, the Comfort Inn at the Park is not right next to the Weis grocery store- about an eight of a mile I guess? There is a separate entrance to Comfort Inn at the Park. Applebees was pretty close to us, tho. 
I was going to make ressies at HI Express. It was between Comfort Inn and HI Express. When I did my searching back in March, Comfort Inn sounded better to us. I think the continental breakfast sounded pretty decent and I read the HI Express was very close to the train tracks. People who wrote 
summaries or critiques of HI Express said the train was loud at night and couldn't sleep, etc. And walls shook from the trains, etc. 
Actually, this Comfort Inn was pretty decent. The employees were nice and helpful. 


Welcome, Tricky 1


----------



## tricky1

I am having to change our dates due to the wed. night hhn is being
held is later in the month,so we are going the 4th-8th I dont want to go late in the month, going to a couple of local haunts towards the end of Oct.

 I will miss the frequent fear pass, good deal. This will be my first time
going over a weekend, so express passes are needed and considering 
doing the rip tour sunday night, I guess I better get busy and start 
getting everything plan/ordered/change ressies , still planning on staying
at the rpr.

as far as it being hot here, I love it. If it gets in the 70s I'm chilled, I
should live in south Florida 

Must go now I have to walk/chase the critters(ferrets) they are
a handfull.


----------



## marciemi

81 and just waiting for the storms here!  Just dropped DS off at soccer and am wondering how soon I'll have to leap in the car and rush over there!  You too, Mac?  (The storms, not the soccer part!)  Some pics for you from our soccer tournament this weekend on our BRAND NEW digital camera!  First, DS12, hair flying in the wind:






Next, DS15, same team, different age group:


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> i saw that.
> i even thanked you..........
> 
> you're the *bestest bubba*!




that's DS...i'm the bestest mama bubba  


it was in the low 90's here today....have central a/c set for 80.  

Nice camera marci....takes good pix!!    (we get that same "hair flying in the wind" shot  


Just back from a family stroll to Walmart.  DS didn't zipper his backpack Sat. nite when he put his Nintendo DS in it, and when I grabbed it, it fell out onto the driveway.    Yep..you guessed...bottom screen doesn't work now.  AND, DH can't even open it up cuz the screws are "weird" (they have 3 slots instead of 2 or 4)   Never seen anything like it before.  So, with leaving next week, gave DS option of buying Nintendo DS lite...so, just got back from Walmart with a nice onyx color one...he's out $137.    Oh well...he "hoards" his allowance, he's got it covered.  

Well, off to do some stuff....check ya's later!


----------



## bubba's mom

Just got my "welcome" email from RPR..... guess we just HAVE to go now!


----------



## roseprincess

Back to the Hershey Park trip report....

Day 3- Monday June 11- Went to Hershey Park!  
Bought 2-day flex tickets. Unfortunately, we didn't pass by a Giant food store on our way into Hershey to get the discounted tickets, so we just bought the 2 day flex tickets at the park itself for the 4 of us. Prices for the the tix aren't that bad for the 2-day. Today we did the rides only. We went back on Wed to to the Boardwalk waterpark area. Boardwalk I'll talk about later. DD and DS got measured by those columns where it is twizzlers Hershey kisses, etc. at the front of the park. They got 2 pieces of chocolates for that each. Yum!! I think DD got measured as a Hershey bar and DS got measured as a Twizzler. Bubba's mom and tlinus should already know about those candy measurements  
Anyways, I did get a disability pass for the kids at Guest services, since both my kids are ADHD and DS with his mild autism. They both got their hand stamped with VIP on them- they felt special   Got the disability booklet, where we can enter the rides by the exit. 
I didn't realize how hilly Hershey Park is, going up and down alll the time. Didn't do that great with my feet, but I survived. I knew HP was going to be a little hilly, but I didn't realize the whole park was hilly. 
Anyways, as of rides, my DD gets so excited and crazy, she drags my DH here and there for what ride she wants to go on next. I don't even bother planning out what ride to go when or where b/c DD just drags us where she wants to go  She is always like this at amusement parks. We did do the carousel first. Then the swings. Then the kids wanted to do the Comet- the wooden rollercoaster. I did use the disability pass on that ride. Went thru the exit. Didn't realize they give a time to come back to the ride, like a half hour later. Almost works like a fast pass in that respect. DD wasn't happy and had a meltdown that we had to come back to the Comet in a half hour  We took the kids to the swings again to waste time while waiting for our time at the Comet. Then finally got on the Comet  The ride employees gave us a choice of which car on hte coaster we wanted to sit. I thought that was cool  We picked the front car. Got everyone buckled on hte ride. I unfortunately couldn't ride the coaster. The bar wouldn't lock for me. I am pooh sized, esp my bottom half of me. My bad. The employees did their best to get the bar locked, but just didn't work. I told them thanks and I got off the ride. I had DH sit with my DD, as she is smaller in size. DS sat by himself. It worked out fine for them. I waited for them at the exit of the ride. When their ride finished, I was so afraid the other people on the ride were going to give me dirty looks since I had delayed the ride, but nobody did  .
We rode the Skyview(cable cars) next.After that, we ate lunch at Famiglia pizza- never ate New York style pizza before- always Chicago pizza  
It was pretty good. Never saw thinly sliced sausage before on pizza. DH and I liked it. The kids didn't like the taste of the thinly sliced sausage on hte pizza. Oh well.  
After lunch, did the train ride. Walked towards the back of the park where the Boardwalk area is. Walked around there. Went on the ferris wheel and those slides in the Midway America area is. The slides that you sit on a potato
sack to go down the slide. Went by the tent area at Midway America. We had just missed the last dance show, which was at 2:30 pm. Went back towards the middle of the park and went on the monorail ride and the Reeses Extreme ride. Also did hte kiddie rides- balloon ride. DH and I were getting tired and DD didn't want to stay much longer,as it was hot and 85 out. We left around 5 pm to go back home to the hotel. Cleaned up a little and went out to dinner at Fuddruckers. Some balloon lady was at Fudruckers, so she made the kids balloon characters. End of day 3


----------



## yankeepenny

I put a thread out about a universal croc color. 
would some of you homies take a look?
the first response did not thrill me......
must still be the ugly moodies....


----------



## yankeepenny

can we set up a poll( i am computer clueless) and vote on a color???


----------



## bubba's mom

great idea!  do it..... (if you scroll to the bottom below where you type your message, there is a box to check for poll)

btw...congrats on breaking 1000 posts!!


----------



## macraven

tricky1 said:


> I am having to change our dates due to the wed. night hhn is being
> held is later in the month,so we are going the 4th-8th I dont want to go late in the month, going to a couple of local haunts towards the end of Oct.
> 
> I will miss the frequent fear pass, good deal. This will be my first time
> going over a weekend, so express passes are needed and considering
> doing the rip tour sunday night, I guess I better get busy and start
> getting everything plan/ordered/change ressies , still planning on staying
> at the rpr.
> 
> as far as it being hot here, I love it. If it gets in the 70s I'm chilled, I
> should live in south Florida
> 
> Must go now I have to walk/chase the critters(ferrets) they are
> a handfull.




tricky1..........wow, that's the same dates i will be there !!
woo hoo.

now you have to do the rip hhn tour with us.
i'm begging you.....

we have 6 now planning on it and if we get more homies, we can concentrate on the houses for both A and B teams, scare zones and some rides.

come on, you know you want to......

and none of us are screamers if that will lean you to going with us...
jodie, shhhh


----------



## macraven

marci, you have beautiful children.  and you are a great picture taker 



penny, i saw your post and went to your thread.  i'm sure more of the homies will jump and and give their thoughts.


i forgot what else i was going to say.  i keep getting interupted at home.
bbl


----------



## macraven

rose, you did a great job on your first trip report.

i'm proud of you!


----------



## marciemi

Bubba's mom - that happened to an old Gameboy for us the one and only time we brought them to a theme park.  Never allowed them since based on that experience, but DS12 has been whining about his DS as well.  Apparently his regular game slot (for advance, not DS games) doesn't work a lot of the time and they're playing Pokemon alot and can't transfer between new and old games!  Even though he has the money saved, I keep telling him he can't buy one since I really don't think he needs it and could just borrow DS15's (who now has a PSP and rarely uses his Gameboy).  But of course he wants a DS LITE!  So far the whining is tapering off, but we'll see!

Thanks for the photo compliments but it's DH who's the photographer (other than on our trip last weekend up north where I had to be!)!  Another pic of DS (then 10) that another team mom took, who was a much more serious photographer (slightly shorter hair and a different team):


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> I put a thread out about a universal croc color.
> would some of you homies take a look?
> the first response did not thrill me......
> must still be the ugly moodies....





penny that was alek, he's a homie and he has an unique style of humor.
i'm sure he didn't mean any harm.

he was probably making a play on the word croc.
some dudes don't know what the styles are..........


----------



## bubba's mom

bubba's mom said:


> Tracie....c'mon girl   post away!!!  I think you will need to average at least 14 posts a day to make 1000 before i go.....c'mon, you can do it!!!!    (I will help you!   )




  .....15 posts today!!!! You go girl!  You are on your way!!


----------



## macraven

hey, where is tracie now?

i found her on another thread.


she needs to come home and check in.....


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone....

I have been lurking around this board, but rarely post.  Sorry to butt in, but I thought that this could be the place to get an honest opinion.  I'm going to be in a craft fair and selling some of the stuff I make.  I love to do stuff with seashells (xmas ornaments, etc.).

I created these starfish (5") and want to sell them.  The cost be about 2.50 to make so I would like an honest, reasonable price that you would pay for them.  I didn't put the loops on yet, but I usually make them as Xmas ornaments.  Please let me know what you think!!











Thanks again!


----------



## yankeepenny

okay i did it, you all just jump right out there and vote.

 
i really like the red too.......

but i cannot fathom many liking red. 

my first pair of crocs(of which i have many )
is orange. yeah, they stick out, but it is okay= we are all different.  
i dont own lime green. wear my black and brown a lot.


----------



## Dagny

Hey there everyone. 

Sorry I have been MIA for a while.  Things have been crazy for me personally and professionally.  That topped with the death of my friends son has caused me to go into retreat mode for a while.

Just wanted to pop in and say hi.  Looks like you all have been having a great time!


----------



## tlinus

Dagny said:


> Hey there everyone.
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA for a while.  Things have been crazy for me personally and professionally.  That topped with the death of my friends son has caused me to go into retreat mode for a while.
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hi.  Looks like you all have been having a great time!



So sorry to hear you are going through a rough patch 

Hope things have calmed down a bit - hope to see you around a bit more!!


----------



## tlinus

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> I have been lurking around this board, but rarely post.  Sorry to butt in, but I thought that this could be the place to get an honest opinion.  I'm going to be in a craft fair and selling some of the stuff I make.  I love to do stuff with seashells (xmas ornaments, etc.).
> 
> I created these starfish (5") and want to sell them.  The cost be about 2.50 to make so I would like an honest, reasonable price that you would pay for them.  I didn't put the loops on yet, but I usually make them as Xmas ornaments.  Please let me know what you think!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



That is SO COOL!!!!!!

I personally would pay 10.00 for one.......but don't go by me, I want you to make money selling them, not just sitting there saying "Why did I listen to tlinus??"


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> hey, where is tracie now?
> 
> i found her on another thread.
> 
> 
> she needs to come home and check in.....



I like to spread myself around.... 

hmmm....that didn't sound right, did it???!!!


Morning all!! Another hot one coming up today   My pool filter broke. Water is cloudy and  that is making a bunch of not so happy campers here. I have one of those quik set pools and need to go find a replacement filter for it........somewhere.

*penny* - I will go vote for you - I will be nice  
*b's mom *- I am working on it.....try to over post today. Don't want you leaving next week wondering if I hit the goal!!
*marcie* - awesome shots of awesome looking kids  ......need to see how the pics of b#2 came out from her softball game, then I will post it!!

I think that about covers it for now - cya in a bit!!!!


----------



## macraven

Dagny said:


> Hey there everyone.
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA for a while.  Things have been crazy for me personally and professionally.  That topped with the death of my friends son has caused me to go into retreat mode for a while.
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hi.  Looks like you all have been having a great time!





hey homie, you have been missed here.  i was thinking about you the other day.  wondering how you have been doing.

real life gets in the way at times for all of us.
just always remember, you have friends "inside this box" on the dis that are always here for you.  

people come and go in our lives but the friendships we develop over time with the homies, are always dear to our hearts.
i figured with what you last posted, you needed time to heal.  
it is so refreshing to see you here again.

if you need a hand to hold at times, come here and let us all mother you.
unless the homie here is a dad and then they can do the dad thing


----------



## macraven

to the newbie of the day:

*KStarfish82*

the creator of the starfisheseseses.........that surf


now let the auction begin..do i hear a 10 ...  how about a 10.50,  no make it 11........

seriously, i think $10 would do it.  they are gorgeous crafts you have created!
if you are planning to sell any on ebay, increase the price due to the cut ebay takes and consider the shipping and handling costs.

if you are selling at craft shows/booths, make it 2 for $17. and you'll still make a tidy profit.  if the starfish take you an hour to make, $10 is a fine price to charge in my opinion.


----------



## keishashadow

The starfish is very cute!  I'm partial to flamingos myself.


----------



## Holly Goheavy

Those starfish are adorable    I'd love to use them to make a beach themed tree.  I'd pay $7.50-$10 for them!


----------



## bubba's mom

I am in agreeance with the price of the starfisheseseses....or whatever mac said    ($8-$10ea)

c'mon everyone.....tlinus has a week to get 100 posts in.....let's help her hit 1,000 before my trip!!


----------



## tlinus

I think the starfish that don't sell at the fair need to be offered for sale here....thru pm's of course   (am I allowed to say that???  )


As promised ^^^ here is b#2 into her game!











the parents are amazed that someone so tiny has so much power (for a 7 year old) when she connects with the ball, she connects with the ball !

and I really need to work on the zoom with my camera


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> I am in agreeance with the price of the starfisheseseses....or whatever mac said    ($8-$10ea)
> 
> c'mon everyone.....tlinus has a week to get 100 posts in.....let's help her hit 1,000 before my trip!!



   

*74 TO GO!!!!*!


----------



## bubba's mom

hey Tracie.....   post yer pics separately (one one per post) it will help boost yer post count.


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> hey Tracie.....   post yer pics separately (one one per post) it will help boost yer post count.



naaahhhhh.....I am fully confident that I will hit it by Friday - maybe even thursday


----------



## macraven

tracie's beans are so cute.


now tracie, go to the game thread where i go and you will hit your number quickly.

it s the like it , hate it, nti thread.

all about food...........my expertise and i have the pounds to show it.



come on tracie, homie you can do it.
post, post and kept posting.



i'm off to curves now.


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning all-

tlinus- enjoyed your DD's baseball pics  

marciemi- enjoyed your DSons' soccer pics  

 to all who need them

Kstarfish82- very cute starfish! 


Welcome to all the new DISers here  

Mac- glad you are enjoying my trip report so far. Haven't finished it yet. So sorry I'm slow at this. If my kids still had school, I would have finished my TR  by now. I haven't even downloaded my pics yet from the camera to the computer yet  
Chrissy has a cold right now and so do I.


----------



## roseprincess

Day 4 of Hershey Park vacation-
Tues June 12- We went to Hershey Chocolate World that day! 
Got to chocolate world around 10:30 am. Did the 3-D Chocolate show. Had a coupon in hte Entertainment book I bought for 1 free admision for adult and a free child admission, when 1 adult and 1 child admissions are purchased  The 3 D show was SO cute!! My DD is so scared of those 3 D shows(like at WDW), so she didn't wear her 3-D glasses, but she seemed to enjoy the show without the glasses on  
I just thought the show was SO adorable! Got a piece of candy at the end of the show, but can't remember what candy it was.
Did the chocolate world ride after that, with the talking cows. The kids enjoyed that ride and learning about the chocolate itself. At the end of the ride, we did each get the sample of the Kissables.
Then we shopped around for some chocolate and the kids bought stuffed toy Kisses each as a souvenier. 
We ate upstairs in some cafe(can't remember the name of the cafe). Prices were a little high for us, so DH and I had split a meal. The kids ate the kids meal. DD got mac and cheese meal. DS got the penne pasta meal. The penne pasta was so slippery, I think they must add alot of olive oil to the pasta and sauce. After we ate lunch, we went to the area called "Gear Works" ? Families go in line and wait to get a workers hat. The kids pretend they are workers at a chocolate factory. They get their pics taken with these workers hats on. Then you wait a little longer in line and an employee guy takes each family at a time and gives the kids these gear-looking containers. Then each child fills the small containers with hershey kisses. Then they do a Simon Says thing with the employee dude. Then they put their gear-filled with the kisses in a conveyor belt and plastic is wrapped around their containers. It's $4.95 per each child's container w/ the kisses in it, if you wish to purchase them. Of course my kids want their chocolate! So we paid for their chocolates out of their souvenier money. Unfortuantely at the front line of this Gear Work thing, they don't tell you how much it is going to cost for the kisses, so it was a surprise to us to pay, but I really wasn't surprised, as I know Hershey is trying to make money. We didn't buy the pics of the kids with their workers hats on nor the pic from our chocolate ride, to save money.
After all that, there was nothing else much to see, so we left to back to our hotel. Then we swam at our indoor hotel pool awhile, as it looked like it was going to rain. After the swim, we went out to dinner at Applebees. Last Tues was our wedding anniversary, so we thought Applebees was a good place to eat instead fastfood. End of Day 4 of vacation


----------



## tlinus

rose - 

really enjoying your report!!!

hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Dagny

macraven said:


> hey homie, you have been missed here.  i was thinking about you the other day.  wondering how you have been doing.
> 
> real life gets in the way at times for all of us.
> just always remember, you have friends "inside this box" on the dis that are always here for you.
> 
> people come and go in our lives but the friendships we develop over time with the homies, are always dear to our hearts.
> i figured with what you last posted, you needed time to heal.
> it is so refreshing to see you here again.
> 
> if you need a hand to hold at times, come here and let us all mother you.
> unless the homie here is a dad and then they can do the dad thing




Thanks Mac!  I appreciate it....


----------



## macraven

rosemarie, another great day of your trip report!
thanks


----------



## KStarfish82

Thank you everyone for all your responses and wonderful comments!   

I am going to be selling them at a fair up in PA at my place in the Poconos on July 7th.

I didn't want to mention about selling them bc I don't know if that is allowed on the DIS boards.   

But if there are any interested people for things...PM me. 

If it is alright, I would like to post some other things that I create so that you can help me.  You all have been great!


----------



## tlinus

KStarfish82 said:


> Thank you everyone for all your responses and wonderful comments!
> 
> I am going to be selling them at a fair up in PA at my place in the Poconos on July 7th.
> 
> I didn't want to mention about selling them bc I don't know if that is allowed on the DIS boards.
> 
> But if there are any interested people for things...PM me.
> 
> If it is alright, I would like to post some other things that I create so that you can help me.  You all have been great!



I would love to help you out (and see what ya got  )


----------



## macraven

homie fishy, i read your past trip report and really enjoyed it.
one of the other homies gave us the link to his ebay auction on pins before.
i think that was legal.

i guess if you keep it thru pm's, that is okay but i don't know the rules on selling items thru the disboards.  

maybe dagny can bop in and let us know.  she is a mod.  or click on her name and send her a pm and ask her what you can do on a thread in the dis.


----------



## macraven

tracie, go back and post on the game thread.
boost your count !


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> homie fishy, i read your past trip report and really enjoyed it.
> one of the other homies gave us the link to his ebay auction on pins before.
> i think that was legal.
> 
> i guess if you keep it thru pm's, that is okay but i don't know the rules on selling items thru the disboards.
> 
> maybe dagny can bop in and let us know.  she is a mod.  or click on her name and send her a pm and ask her what you can do on a thread in the dis.



Cool...I will definitely look into that!  Thanks!

Glad you liked the TR.


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> tracie, go back and post on the game thread.
> boost your count !



seems like we are the only two there......and you are making me HUNGRY!!!!


----------



## macraven

i noticed that.

sometimes its only me and two others posting.

then sometimes it is the usual that posts.


a few times i posted and then answered myself......



i took off awhile ago to run and now back home.

i just realized that mr mac is coming home early from work as we are taking another couple out to eat tonight.  have to meet them at 6:00......

i really need to jump in the shower.
i'll chat later.


----------



## yankeepenny

thank you to all who have voted so far.  i went to the croc site and perused the colors of the beach model, as it seems to be the most popular style.

i can now wear a croc on the left foot , as long as it is taped up(week 7 of the broken toe deal)
  doing better. 

I have better hope that i will be in a shoe by sept 2nd.

*missed you dagny!!!!!!!      *


----------



## ky07

How do ya post pics


----------



## marciemi

Go to photobucket.com and join (it's free).  Upload your pictures from your computer there.  Then under each one you'll have a link to use in the message boards (it should start and end with the


----------



## bubba's mom

well, another day of work done and another day closer to going "home"  

Tracie....   you were busy today girl!!!  You must have made about 40 some posts while I was at work today!  Way to go!!!!   

don't look like I missed much......

hey penny, glad to hear you are working your way into real shoes again  

rose....sounds like a nice day at Chocolate World.  We only ever do the ride, the show and chef thing are more like: been there, done that type of thing....but we always like the ride!!  Looking forward to the next day!


----------



## tlinus

Morning all!!! How is everyone feeling??!!

No one floated away in that rain last night, right??!!??  

Hoping to get the house cleaned up today - dishes done,  , etc.


----------



## yankeepenny

Hey gang!

been seeing the tragic news in Charlston regading the loss of 9 firefighters. If any of you are from the area, my condolences to you.


----------



## Holly Goheavy

Hola Tracie~

It's overcast here again today-we didn't get any time in the pool yesterday and DS is already asking if we can swim today.  I have mucho errands to run, I have to get my nails done and go grab some color to cover this grey!   I'm flying out Friday morning for a long weekend sans family to see my "bff" in Indy.

 Drinkin my candy flavored coffee...


----------



## ky07

Thanks and here are some of my trip pics and we had a great time and can't wait till next year.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i129.photobucket.com/albums/p220/lawrence1967/100_0138.jpg
this is just three cause i have tons but don't want to bore you all


----------



## ky07

[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning everyone-

Dagny-   

tlinus- thanks for the well wishes for our colds. I'm doing better.
DD is still sleeping. She had her swimming class last night. 

Glad all of you are enjoying my Hershey Park TR so far!


----------



## tlinus

ky07 said:


> Thanks and here are some of my trip pics and we had a great time and can't wait till next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i129.photobucket.com/albums/p220/lawrence1967/100_0138.jpg
> this is just three *cause i have tons but don't want to bore you all*



I smell a trip report!!!  

Go over to the Universal Trip reports board and do one.....ya know ya wanna


----------



## roseprincess

ky07- enjoying your pics


----------



## keishashadow

the more pics the merrier imo . I know barb will have tons to post soon! I hope to get a few cool ones myself.

starting to pack for Saturday ; things were going swell....

until my mom started with her phantom illness today, saying she can't be left alone (with middle DS; soon to be 21) . No medical reason (just got the bill from last full workup in the hospital a month or so ago), just doesn't want me to go. 

Bizarrely, she seems to want to quit moving; resulting in going to a WC . Finally told her - if so, she'll have to move to assisted living facility...perhaps that will do the trick. 
Really hope she doesn't pull the usual crap while we're gone. one year she was convinced the dog had rabies.. Anyone else ever go thru this w/parents or grandparents?

vent over, thanks for the ear

hope everyone's day is a goodie!


----------



## tlinus

Keisha

just tell mom that you are only 3 hours away if something REALLY goes wrong....dont have to deal with that yet (Mom will be 57 in September).

Just go and have a GRRRRRRREAT time!!


----------



## ky07

thouht this was wild.
I watched this squirrel as we came into the park and it wasn't afraid of anyone and it went to the tractor at twister and found its food and it sat there until some rude little kid ran it off.


----------



## roseprincess

My DD just woke up- had to get her breakfast going.


Day 5 of Hershey trip report- Wed June 13- Went back to Hershey Park and did the Boardwalk water area most of the day.
Got to HP a little after 10 am. Wanted to concentrate on the Boardwalk area this day, since we had the 2-day flex pass.Took awhile to walk from front of HP to Boardwalk. I don't think there is a shortcut to get to that area? At least not that I know of. 
Got to Boardwalk area about 10:30 am and staked out our lawnchairs. Most of them already were taken. Went to the locker area/dressing area of the Boardwalk. Was kinda taken aback that the small lockers were $13 there and larger lockers were $15!  My DH was livid of finding out about the locker fee. But at least you get the $5 deposit back when you return the key to the locker attendant. He spoke to the attendant and said the price of hte lockers were ridiculous. She didn't say anything. What can you do?  In my opinion, the locker rental there at the Boardwalk is high, as I paid only $2 for locker rental at the front of HP on Monday. When I had called HP a week before we left on vacay, they told me lockers were between 75 cents and $2. DH had to lock up his Blackberry,cell phone, the kid's lunchtime meds, camera, wallet.  I'm guessing b/c the Boardwalk area is new, they are trying to make the $$$, since Boardwalk is included in the HP ticket prices  
Anyways, when we got settled, we went to the huge play area of Boardwalk, where the big bucket comes down and drenches you, water slides, water guns,water sprays etc. We stayed in that area of Boardwalk for about 2 hrs before we had lunch. When we first got to that area, DS was gone for about 15 min. I was starting to freak out, b/c I didn't see him come down any slides, etc. I was starting to panic  . I had DH go look for him, b/c this place is huge! DH thought I was being too overprotective and saying he's having fun. I didn't know if there was an exit on the other side of this play area, b/c it is so huge! Did find out there is only one exit, close to where we came in. Anyways, DH did find DS, thank God! phew! He said he was waiting to go down this big purple slide. DS was exploring all over this water apparatus. DD stayed in pretty much one small area. Had lunch in hte Boardwalk area. I think the counter service was called "Decades" we ate at. Food in the BW area seemed more expensive than the other parts of the park. After lunch, the kids tried out the small wave pool area. It was a cute area. It was a little smaller area than what I imagined in the drawing of it on the HP website. At least the water isn't too high up at the front of hte wave pool, about 3 feet high. After about 20 min at the wave pool, DD wanted to check out the sandcastle part of the BW. She only stayed 5 min there, since it's for smaller kids. Then we went back to the play apparatus part, where we were in the AM. Alot more crowded, which I figured it would be. Left the BW area about 3pm, as they were making an announcement for about 20 min in the BW area that inclement weather was going to come. Wasn't clouding up yet, but I was ready move out of BW area, been there too long for the day. 
Got dressed and we sat and had some italian ice and rested a little bit. Starting to cloud up now. Told the kids you only have about 1 or 2 rides to ride before we leave HP. Did hte swings again and the carousel. As soon as they finished riding the carousel, it started raining, We got in one of hte souvenier shops, past the gated exit. I had thrown some dollar store rain ponchos on the kids. Matthew hates getting rained on, so went into hte souvenier shop. Started pouring right after we got into hte souvenier shop. Waited out the storm with everyone else, it seemed. Chrissy grabbed a candy bar, as she said she she needed it   I had to chuckle that I quickly saw a family with Disney ponchos on  
After it stopped raining, we left the park to go back to hotel. My feet were killing me and I just wasn't feeling well. So DH picked up Wendy's for dinner and we ate in our hotel room. End of Day 5


----------



## roseprincess

Keishashadow-  sorry to hear about your mom. 
My mom gives me the guilt trips, too. But not about her problems, more like "you are traveling too far", "what happens if you are in a car accident?". Those kind of worries and guilts. Another guilt trip is "What happens if something happens to your grandmother, if she dies while you are all gone on vacation?" 
My dad told me, "don't worry about your grandmother. If she dies, we'll keep her frozen until you come back".  This is what my dad actually said to me  
Grandma is 91 yrs old,living at a nursing home, and she is doing fine. Saw her this past Sunday. 


ky07-enjoyed the squirrel pic,too!


----------



## tlinus

where in the books does it say that if something happens while we are on vacation, that we are going to stay on vacation???

geez oh man


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Thanks and here are some of my trip pics and we had a great time and can't wait till next year.this is just three cause i have tons but don't want to bore you all




homie, you could never bore us with pics.

a lot of us homies here, live through other people's trips.....




ky07 said:


> [/IMG][/IMG]





i always love the big fish pics.
someone always sticks their head in jaws.
i need one of those pics for myself.

maybe i could take a pic of me while my head is inside jaws.  think i would need to use the flash then so you all could see the inside of jaws..



roseprincess said:


> Good morning everyone-
> 
> 
> 
> Glad all of you are enjoying my Hershey Park TR so far!




you are doing a super job on the trip report rose.
are the kids doing better today?  hope so.




tlinus said:


> I smell a trip report!!!
> 
> Go over to the Universal Trip reports board and do one.....ya know ya wanna




listen to tracie.  she speaks for the  homies here !




keishashadow said:


> starting to pack for Saturday ; things were going swell....
> 
> until my mom started with her phantom illness today, saying she can't be left alone (with middle DS; soon to be 21) . No medical reason (just got the bill from last full workup in the hospital a month or so ago), just doesn't want me to go.
> 
> Anyone else ever go thru this w/parents or grandparents?
> 
> 
> 
> hope everyone's day is a goodie!



keisha, i'll call her everyday and yak with her.  maybe i will tell her i am you so it will be like you never left.  think that will work?

i totally understand someone very dependent on you.  i have that also and it gets tough at times.  some days and nights it is down right exhausting.
i have no answers to help you.  if i did, i would solve my issue and that hasn't happened yet.

hang in there, it will work out.

if  i miss a day of calling my mom, she will wait one day and then call me and asked if i was in the hospital as i missed calling her the day before.
sometimes i have to call her twice in a day.

lately, i have put son on the phone and neither one of them listens to each other.  they both talk about themselves and it lasts for 45 minutes.
they have no idea what they then talked about.

but, it works for me.



hope all the homies here and reading have a super day.


----------



## macraven

tracie, start posting and get that count up....



penny, i heard about that also.
such sadness for all of us.


----------



## bubba's mom

rose....loved the TR....sounds like you all had a great time at the Boardwalk area in HP (glad to hear, as from what I could see, I wasn't impressed!)

janet....Mom will be fine.  Are you supposed to put your life on hold waitin' on her??  Life is just too short....live, she will be fine.  It's just a shame she doesn't realize what she is doing to you....if you love someone, you don't make them feel like that!    (We'll make ya forget all about her w/ a few margaritas   )

tracie....i don't think you will have a problem hitting 1000 posts before i leave    We all work Monday yet, so we will have a quickie dinner here home before heading to your neck of the woods (staying at the Hilton i think Monday nite)....i think the 1000 is in the bag!  

mac...things seem to be going better for you.....i'm glad! don't forget your "job" while I'm gone! 

ky07...more pix!   more pix!  more pix!


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> thank you to all who have voted so far.  i went to the croc site and perused the colors of the beach model, as it seems to be the most popular style.
> 
> i can now wear a croc on the left foot , as long as it is taped up(week 7 of the broken toe deal)
> doing better.
> 
> I have better hope that i will be in a shoe by sept 2nd.
> 
> *missed you dagny!!!!!!!      *






sorry penny, i must have overlooked this post.

so the foot is still a problem.  i feel bad for you.  it is tough not being able to walk and get around .

but then on the other hand, if you play your cards right at home, the rest of the people in your house will do all the work for you......


i hope you can wear shoes by early september also.
we don't want you to have the  barefoot and pregnant image.....


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> mac...things seem to be going better for you.....i'm glad! don't forget your "job" while I'm gone!
> 
> :





yes, i got to sleep for 5 hours early this morning !


i won't be a slacker and forget my job.
i'll hold down the fort while the homies go on vacay.







now where again are you all staying???
just thought i could crank call some of you when i can't sleep at night......    jk


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> now where again are you all staying???
> just thought i could crank call some of you when i can't sleep at night......    jk




uh....Holiday Inn Universal.....


----------



## macraven

sounds like a plan.......


i can google it......


----------



## tlinus

^^^^^^    

somehow i could imagine this:

"Hello. Holiday Inn Universal"
"Um. yes, Bubba"s Mom room please"

click.


----------



## macraven

tracie homie, you have a point there.



no one responded when i called to talk to the beans............


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> somehow i could imagine this:
> 
> "Hello. Holiday Inn Universal"
> "Um. yes, Bubba"s Mom room please"
> 
> click.




    

*exactly *what i was thinking!!!!   (wouldn't know our REAL names to ring us anyway!!!!)


----------



## tlinus

could always call every barb in the hotel......but the room is probably in DH's name.....

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> tracie homie, you have a point there.
> 
> 
> 
> no one responded when i called to talk to the beans............



noone responded to damo when she called out for the beans at the pool either


----------



## damo

tlinus said:


> noone responded to damo when she called out for the beans at the pool either



And I was loud.  "Bean family???"   "Bean family???"  No one answered


----------



## yankeepenny

okay- someones DD was at work today(we dont have kids) she is 11 or 12
and told me about their april visit and that they went to 
MK and MGM. she rode on RNR and SM and that nightmare looking ToT...... 

and i quitely mentioned riding dumbo.,..and that the space mountain i did not like and the freaky tiki birds  gave me nightmares.....

*does this make me dorky????
*
will i go to universal and die on mummy?????? 
or will i have a shrek attack and end up eating 80 pounds of chocolate?????


----------



## yankeepenny

or worse yet,......will my TR look like I spent the week at the 
sahara???


----------



## macraven

penny, you could never look dorky.


i'll think of something else to tell you after i vaccuum.
i get my inspirations when i clean


----------



## macraven

mummy dust all around for tlinus



































































































SHE MET HER GOAL


----------



## bubba's mom

WOOHOO TRACIE!!!! WAY TO GO GIRL!!!!! KNEW YOU COULD DO IT!!!!!   





does that mean it's time for me to go now???


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> janet....Mom will be fine. Are you supposed to put your life on hold waitin' on her?? Life is just too short....live, she will be fine. It's just a shame she doesn't realize what she is doing to you....if you love someone, you don't make them feel like that!  (We'll make ya forget all about her w/ a few margaritas  )
> 
> !


 
i'm starting w/a few beers tonight you exactly captured my sentiments.  She's just an empress i suppose - always was so; just worse now.  Thanks for all the support guys - means a lot!

mac - awesome FWs ; my mom's so far out there she probably wouldn't know you from me lol.  

yeah tracie! you rock

damo's spillin' the beans 

luving the Hershey TR (i def. want to go now) 

yankeepenny - bet you're sick of the feet by now; soon all will be well.  jik i glued a blue HD moosehead (oops - slip of the key; must be thinking of bullwinkle) HD mousehead to the back of my lime green one (i'll switch it around @ Universal ).


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> i glued a blue HD moosehead (oops - slip of the key; must be thinking of bullwinkle) HD mousehead to the back of my lime green one (i'll switch it around @ Universal ).



 ....good idea!!!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hola amigas.  Como esta?

That's all I know for Spanish.

I have been gone for a week, and I don't have the energy to catch up on what's going on, but hugs to those who need it and congrats to those who've earned it!


----------



## bubba's mom

welcome back Jodie!!!  been quiet around here


----------



## AlexandNessa

Quiet?  Ahhhhh noo!  Not what I like to hear.

Mike and I are just back from Maine, which we love, Mosquitos and all.  I'll have to upload my pics, but they're just the usual ones of us drinking with BIL and SIL at the Wharf and in various bars.  What is it about a beer that makes me want to snap a photo?

Sorry to say, I'm not going to add much to the fun tonight.  It's an early one for me as I have to be up at 4:30 in the morning.  I do not handle 4:30 in the morning very well, unless I've been up all night.


----------



## bubba's mom

now, did you _really _think we was quiet???  c'mon, you're talkin' about _us _here.......


----------



## KStarfish82

I just want to add my two cents...

You guys are so funny!  I'm so enjoying your comments!  Very entertaining!


----------



## bubba's mom

feel free to jump in the funnyfarm barnyard!


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> Hola amigas.  Como esta?
> 
> That's all I know for Spanish.
> 
> I have been gone for a week, and I don't have the energy to catch up on what's going on, but hugs to those who need it and congrats to those who've earned it!







translated :   hello friends, how are you?

so good to have you back.
what did you bring me?


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> I just want to add my two cents...
> 
> You guys are so funny!  I'm so enjoying your comments!  Very entertaining!






fishy, you fit in fine here too.
we are just a bunch of disers, male and females that like to talk.

we all have a different sense of humor at times.
and sometimes no one laughs at mine but they still love me anyhoot.


we welcome all disers to join in here.
we have some that just love the motherland, some that love only the darkside and then we have those that do both parks.....

some do seaworld and busch.


and we do have some that do not do parks very much but they like to drop by at times and join in.


we like them all !!



and then we have jodie who is still thrilled that larry birkhead was the daddy.....


----------



## macraven

where is tracie, the leader of the pack tonight?


you'd think she would have come in to take a bow after breaking 1000......




i bet she is asleep.....


----------



## bubba's mom

she probably is...after all that postin' today, i'm bettin' she's bushed!


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> she probably is...after all that postin' today, i'm bettin' she's bushed!






she probably wore her fingers out today


----------



## bubba's mom

probably....she musta wore _somethin' _out!  


ya know tho...didn't she need a pool filter and all the beans are home now.....  yep, she's bushed!


----------



## macraven




----------



## KStarfish82

I had previously posted what I am about to ask on another board, but didn't get great responses, so I thought I would try here.  (You seem like a creative and intriguing bunch!)

I shave my bro's head every year for swim champs since he was a sophomore in HS.  Next year will be his final time being a competitive swimmer.  I wanna do something crazy.

Below is what I did this past Feb.











Hope you don't think me too weird!   

Ideas are welcome!


----------



## bubba's mom

Does he have a number?  Favorite saying?  Something to recognize his final competition?


----------



## macraven

miss fishy, that is really kewl.



you think like a homie now....



i vote for the UO globe on your next do for him.........


----------



## bubba's mom

time for bed homies......  it's 11pm here mac...sorry can't stay up....bustin' a nut to get stuff done at work and home before leaving Monday nite......

till tomorrow.....


----------



## KStarfish82

Swimmers don't typically have numbers and his mascot is a panther...he wants something that is really gonna stand out for his final year.

I gotta find my other pics...there are some where I dyed his head!


----------



## macraven

i still think your brother has a kewl head like that.



i always tried to get my sons to dye their hair blue,
they never listened to me.


they won't even get piercings.


where did i go wrong????


----------



## AlexandNessa

Yes, no longer breaking news, but Larry was better suited to daddyism than Howard, fer sure.  Speaking of Howard ... what's happened to him?  Anyone heard?

Mac, my souvie to you is a surprise.  You'll have to wait and see what it is in October!  

Starfish:  I have sort of a funny story about head shaving.  Our high school has the oldest H.S. football rivalry in the country, and for my junior year of HS, our rival game was televised live on ESPN.  Many of the football players shaved their numbers into their heads for the occasion.  One player we simply called Jughead wasn't so bright.  He had tried to shave his number into his head himself while looking in a mirror, and wound up showing up at the big pep rally with the wrong number shaved into his head because he had gotten it backwards.  Since he was called Jughead for a reason, let's just say it was a rather large and noticeable mistake!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> i still think your brother has a kewl head like that.
> 
> 
> 
> i always tried to get my sons to dye their hair blue,
> they never listened to me.
> 
> 
> they won't even get piercings.
> 
> 
> where did i go wrong????


kwym middle DS asked for a tatoo for his 21st BD - yeah, right. 

KStarfish - how did u do that 'do??? FANTASTIC .  I carved (should shave shaved lol) same DSs football jersey # on the back of his head when he was in 2nd grade...he still has a bald spot the size of a penny that never grew back. 

Alex/Nessa - should off taken the Skin So Soft ; I hate mosquitos.  Glad you had a good trip.  I took 5 years of Spanish, do recall a few choice words not fit to print here - funny how they stay with u when it's all said & done.  Every now & then we flip past the Spanish stations, i can't make heads or tails - they talk sooo fast.

Woke up @ 4:00 a.m. have done nothing constructive yet - natch.  Still doing laundry, haven't packed yet...think i'll go play with loading up my Ipod - priorities you know.


----------



## KStarfish82

Ha ha ha...these are great head shaving stories.

The only thing I use is an electric razor.  It's time consuming, but the end result is awesome!

Any suggestions tho??


----------



## tlinus

Morning All!!!!

I was beat yesterday - haven't bought a new filter yet.......guess I have to do that this weekend. 

Kids are going to MomMom 's today for lunch and swimming. It is so beautiful this morning that I shut off the air and opened the windows  

Thank you all for the congrats - it WAS quite a posting frenzy I had going on there, huh?? Don't know that my house could stand me being on the computer for another 2 days and neglecting it......gotta get SOMETHING done today!!!

Kfish - awesome job on the hairdo......I think a big panther with its paw outstretched would look kewl - if ya can do that!!!

going to throw in some laundry and pay some bills   Be back later, gaters!


----------



## yankeepenny

kstarfish 82 welcome to our thread!


dont forgot to vote in the poll!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Hey everyone!  Just wanted to say hi real quick.  

We had a great time at Cedar Point last weekend.  We were part of a coaster event called CoasterMania, and we got into the park on Friday morning at 5:30AM!   Then we got to ride Millenium Force and their new coaster - Maverick - as much as we wanted from 6am to 8:30am.  It was pretty cool to get off the ride then run back around and do it again with a wait of only 10 minutes or less.  

Then that night after the park closed, we got to stay and ride Top Thrill Dragster, Power Tower, and Magnum from 10:30 to midnight.  Even though we had gone back to the hotel to take a nap earlier in the day, we were beat after that day was over!!  But it was a blast!  

(marcie - we didn't try for the front seat on TTD mainly because the line was too long.  we just wanted to ride it and didn't really care where we sat!  it was a great experience, but very short.  i don't think i'd wait more than about 45 minutes to ride it again, even though that 1st launch at 120 miles per hour is very cool!!)

And next week we'll be theme-parking again down at UO!!    

See you guys later!!
melissa


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> Mac, my souvie to you is a surprise.  You'll have to wait and see what it is in October!




empty beer can??   



KStarfish82 said:


> Ha ha ha...these are great head shaving stories.
> 
> The only thing I use is an electric razor.  It's time consuming, but the end result is awesome!
> 
> Any suggestions tho??




maybe drink a 6 pack before you do the next head/hair sculptering? jk




tlinus said:


> Morning All!!!!
> 
> Thank you all for the congrats - it WAS quite a posting frenzy I had going on there, huh??



don't leave me on the food game thread alone.
last night i had to answer my own posts to continue the game




NashvilleTrio said:


> Hey everyone!  Just wanted to say hi real quick.
> 
> We had a great time at Cedar Point last weekend.  We were part of a coaster event called CoasterMania
> And next week we'll be theme-parking again down at UO!!
> 
> See you guys later!!
> melissa



so good to see melissa back with us even if it is for only a week.
are you going to be able to meet up with the other homies?

i am tempted to try cedar point.
don't want to go alone but if i could find others that would go, that would be kewl


----------



## keishashadow

finally packed a suitcase - sorta

zipper where it's locks lost the metal gizmo (crap)

picked it up by the side handle (off it came) 

got them @ Macys, only used twice...grrr.

Like to just take 1 large bag pp (body bags the old man calls them/barely legal by airline standars).  Called local JCPenny's; they don't have anything the same size less than $100.  Wonder how flimsy the luggage is @ KMart; know WMs is some off-brand. Anyone try it out yet?


----------



## macraven

kmart sells concourse, american tourist and a couple of other brands.

i bought 3 times from them and got them for a song.

last year i bought the expandable american tourist large set for only $80.
great sale !!


have bought some items from target but they are higher priced.


walmart costs more than kmarket......


----------



## bubba's mom

hey all....just home from work...and guess what was home here waiting for me???  my new water softener   (we are really good friends w/ our plumber, so we just left him a key....and i mean "friends".....i cut the family's hair, we celebrate holidays together, visit a weekend w/ them at their beachhouse every summer, etc.....)  so, can't wait for THAT bill next month...   (altho, i have a pretty good idea how much it will be!)

tracie...we shut off ac the other nite and have had windows open since....beautiful breeze today....i thinks dinner will be outside again tonite..... 

janet...i've used the kmart and walmart luggage...it's okay.  get it for now to "get you thru" and ask for a nice set for xmas.....

mac.....melissa and her DH ARE making the meet....we are expecting at least half a dozen peeps    (should be a good time!)

so, really busted my hump at work today to get caught up before vacay.....nobody will do my work while i'm gone (2 wks), so, i don't want MORE when i get back......

well, off to make dinner and such.....catch y'all tonite!


----------



## marciemi

NashvilleTrio said:


> Hey everyone!  Just wanted to say hi real quick.
> 
> We had a great time at Cedar Point last weekend.  We were part of a coaster event called CoasterMania, and we got into the park on Friday morning at 5:30AM!   Then we got to ride Millenium Force and their new coaster - Maverick - as much as we wanted from 6am to 8:30am.  It was pretty cool to get off the ride then run back around and do it again with a wait of only 10 minutes or less.
> 
> Then that night after the park closed, we got to stay and ride Top Thrill Dragster, Power Tower, and Magnum from 10:30 to midnight.  Even though we had gone back to the hotel to take a nap earlier in the day, we were beat after that day was over!!  But it was a blast!
> 
> (marcie - we didn't try for the front seat on TTD mainly because the line was too long.  we just wanted to ride it and didn't really care where we sat!  it was a great experience, but very short.  i don't think i'd wait more than about 45 minutes to ride it again, even though that 1st launch at 120 miles per hour is very cool!!)
> 
> And next week we'll be theme-parking again down at UO!!
> 
> See you guys later!!
> melissa



Melissa - sounds like a blast!  We always saw the CoasterMania folks and were even there that weekend some years and checked out the website, but we never bothered joining because in the past I thought it was always earlier in June and the kids were always in school and we couldn't pull them (usually about a week before they got out or the last day or whatever!).  I don't remember the early morning stuff as much as the late stuff -we always camped at the campground and you can hear the coasters going until midnight!  Didn't you have a little guy?  What did he think of TTD?  I agree that it's a "wow" coaster, but we'd never ride it unless we got into the park first thing and avoided the lines - Force I'd actually wait for!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

kstarfish82- cool pic of your brother's head  

nashville trio- Sounded like you had a great time at Cedar Point  
Never been there, but hope to in the next yr or so.
Drove very near Sandusky, OH on the way to and from Hershey Park last week  

All of you talking about luggage, I have no clue what anyone should buy at what store  DH and I have old luggage we got from our wedding shower or a wedding gift, back in 1993(new luggage at that time). We still use it. Doesn't have the pull up handle on them like luggage does today. Pretty much old fashion luggage from the early 90's. Tho they are still in pretty good condition. I think my parents bought the luggage for us for a wedding gift, bought at JC Penney's.

Played outside with the kids today. Played a board game outside with DS while DD wanted to stay inside for some reason  She doesn't like flies or bugs of any kind


----------



## roseprincess

Glad all of you are enjoying my Hershey TR!!

Ok, where am I on this Hershey TR. Oh yeah, Day 6- last Thurs June 14.
OK, so I recovered from my heat sickess the day before. My body cannot really tolerate being in the sun for more than 2 hrs, esp getting sunburned at any waterpark. I got pretty sunburned at the Boardwalk area. I am peeling as of now. 
Anyways, on Thurs, we just did stuff around Hershey, PA for the day. This was our last full day before we were leaving Friday for our trip home. the temp last Thurs was only in hte lower 60's for the day.
We went to the Hershey Outlet Mall and walked around there for about 45 min. We were hoping there would be some kind of souvenier store(like at DTD), but there isn't any there at the outlet mall   Oh well.
Then we tried to find the movie theater complex called Coco Plex to see Shreck 3 to go to the 12:20pm showing. couldn't find the place, as it is hard to find, even with the directions the hotel gave us. Then I noticed the entrance to the Hershey Lodge. I told DH, "please let's go there, I really want to see the place". He's like, " ugh... ok" So we checked out Hershey Lodge and walked around. My only time I have actually stepped into a Hershey owned hotel! We walked around and went into their souvenier/gift shop and bought a couple of things from the shop. Then we were getting hungry and I had mentioned to DH "let's eat at the Bear's Den". So we ate lunch at the Bears Den. It was kinda empty, maybe 3 other families there at the time. The Bear's Den is a sports bar/ family type of restaurant. Had a good lunch there. Then we left Hershey Lodge and drove back to find the Coco Plex movie theater and we found it! So we saw the afternoon showing of Shreck 3 and loved it!  Then we went back to our hotel room after the movie. I cannot even remember what we did for dinner. Maybe DH picked up Burger King? That was it for Day 6.

Day 7- Friday June 15- packed up our stuff to leave Hershey  
When we were packing our things, my DH took his foot and swept it under one of the beds and a Picachu stuffed toy came out! We already had one of our Picachus DD brought with us. This one was a little smaller and it was a Burger King toy- not the toy from the night before. The kids were so thrilled!
They love anything Pokemon! I thought it was cool an unknown Picachu showed up  My kids and DH thought maybe hte family before us accidently left it there under the bed, which was possible. I thought maybe housekeeping may have put it there when they cleaned our room  the day before. who knows?  It was magical for the kids, as they were so ecstatic about this new found Pichachu stuffed toy! I told Dh, let's give housekeeping a tip, as maybe they did leave Pickachu in the room for us. So we left housekeeping a tip-we never tip housekeeping before.  
Left Hershey and drove off to Boston hts, OH. Stayed at Boston Hts, OH Friday night, same Comfort Inn as before. Came home Sat. night.
End of TR!   
If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask  
I will try to post pics later, not sure when yet.
I will have some closing thoughts of the vacay later, as dinner is ready and I'm ready to eat.


----------



## KStarfish82

Rosemarie...

Great TR, I might be heading to Hershey in the beginning of Sept.bb 

As for your Pokemon stuff for the kids...I have lots that we put up on Craigslist.  If you are interested, send me a PM.


----------



## keishashadow

I made the rounds of the discount stores, decided I'd just rig a lock/strap/chain & hope for the best.  We travel alot must be hard on luggage have had several low-end sets.  I've got my eye on a couple gigantic ones of those new roller wheel type - they handle sweeeeeeeet!

barb - that really sux, hope you got the family & friends deal.  off to get my hairs cut & colored tomorrow, got a pic of carmen electra & lindsey lohan (just want the hair color but; i'll take the body too if she can swing it ).

rose - i am humbled by such a great TR, i'm afraid to post one now.  I've still got a closet full of pokemon 'everything' pack rat kid cannot part with his goodies.  Paid a bundle for a charmander card - wonder what that's worth now. 

mac - i knew you would know about the luggage - smart cookie!

melissa - if i were you i wouldn't unpack the suitcases.


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> I made the rounds of the discount stores, decided I'd just rig a lock/strap/chain & hope for the best.  We travel alot must be hard on luggage have had several low-end sets.  I've got my eye on a couple gigantic ones of those new roller wheel type - they handle sweeeeeeeet!



hope it works for you....i hope i don't read a TR that starts off ..."Okay, so the "rigged" suitcase wasn't such a good idea....my big girl panties were all over the place for everyone to see"  



> barb - that really sux, hope you got the family & friends deal.  off to get my hairs cut & colored tomorrow, got a pic of carmen electra & lindsey lohan (just want the hair color but; i'll take the body too if she can swing it ).



nah...no discount.... I don't give them discounts, they don't give us discounts.  because this is our living, we each pay full price.  However, it's a "trust" thing...well, for us.  We know he won't rip us off and tell us we need something we don't just to make money, or inflate the price...I don't mind paying full price, knowing i'm getting service and NOT ripped!  

I hope you get the color you want....tell them your friend you're meeting on vacay is a stylist and is going to scrutinize your color...so, she'd better get it right!  



> rose - i am humbled by such a great TR, i'm afraid to post one now.


i know you are going to post a TR AND pix!  



> mac - i knew you would know about the luggage - smart cookie!


 be careful shopping for new luggage....we have a huge suitcase and IT alone weighs about 20 pounds!  You can only add another 30 pounds before you reach max weight for airlines  



> melissa - if i were you i wouldn't unpack the suitcases.



uh...at least _wash _the clothes please!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning all!!!   HAPPY FIRST FULL DAY OF SUMMER!!!  

Off to do that "work" thing today....I have lots of margaritas to buy next week....  

Cya's later.....


----------



## keishashadow

drive by see 'ya later, gators - in case i don't get back to check in 

barb i did have luggage go missing once (really long story); once it was located a month later; all that was missing was my underwear & disposable camera. ewwww, what kinda sicko wants grannie panties?


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning!

Keishashadow- Awww, you don't need to be humbled by my TR  
I've never done one of these before on the DIS, until now. 

Have a great trip!   

Kstarfish- Glad you are enjoying the TR. We have some Pokemon stuffed characters. We have a few Picachus, Togepe, one small Bulbazar. Trading cards, a Pokemon board game, a few Pokemon DVDs. I think my DD loves Pokemon so much because their characters squeal and make strange noises   She loves the Pokemon tv shows, the old shows and newer shows. DS used to be a big fan of Pokemon, but not so much now. 
Kstarfish, if you happen to have the DVD "Totally Togepe", let me know. DD wants this DVD. I don't know if it's an old or newer DVD.
If ever there is a Pokemon-themed amusement park in the USA, we defintely need to check it out. I think one is being built in Korea or Japan.  


Hi to all


----------



## roseprincess

My final, closing thoughts of Hershey Park:
First, want to thank you all for praying for our safety in our travels. The trip up there was a little challenging, but it all worked out.
The magic number there was 8. $8 to park at the Hershey Park parking lot everyday. After paying the $13 for the locker at the Boardwalk area, we got 
the $5 deposit back, which left actually $8 for the locker.
Hershey Park is a nice and clean park. A little too hilly for me, but a nice park overall. DH and I were a little disappointed with trying to find the shows and the times of the shows.(Bubba's mom, we forgot to bring the show list with us to the park, had left it that day at our hotel room). When we found some of where the shows were, they were either cancelled at certain times, which I thought was a little strange  
They also are supposed to have a traveling beach band. Actually we saw one vehicle drive and stop very close to us and some guitar guy came out, but he took off, so no music   Were we supposed to chase after him, like chasing after the Beatles?  
The staff at the Comfort Inn at the Park in Hershey were nice and helpful.

I almost did wish Hershey would have had some kind Million Dreams thing, like Disney, b/c they are celebrating 100 yrs of Hershey Park this yr. Maybe they should have done 100 Days of Dreams or something like that? Just my idea, I suppose. We did our own magic, or finding the stuffed Picachu was magic enough  
When driving in PA, you can use the IPass(our Illinois toll pass system) going thru tolls on the PA turnpike. I guess in PA, it's called EZ pass. Can use our IPass thru the PA EZPass. That was cool for us, as DH brought our IPass with us


----------



## bubba's mom

rose...yes..it's called EZ Pass....just like Fla. is "Sun Pass"  Glad you had an overall good trip experience at Hersheypark....it is a nice, clean, family place.

janet....  have a GREAT time....cya Friday!!!!!    (wait'll everyone sees the "funny surprise" I'm bringing....but be forewarned, if you attend the meet, you WILL be sworn to secrecy till I get home so we can share with all the homies   (btw...i DO want to hear that luggage story.....    )

well, just had a second homes....check ya's tonite when i get home (brought laptop to work w/ me in case i had a free minute....i'm likin this laptop thing....and, oddly enuf, I was the one who told DH "we don't need a laptop"    whoops!  )


----------



## bubba's mom

well homies.....ran my errands and got my oil changed in my car this morning and then i worked one job from 10:15am-1:00pm and the other job from 1:30pm-9:15pm and I am beat! (yep...appx 11 hour workday)    I am hittin the hay, as i have to be back to work by 7:45am for another day!!!

hope everyone had a good day....the homies are starting their way to the motherland... 

nite all!  catch you Saturday!


----------



## bubba's mom

well....morning and happy Saturday.

I'm off to work ......again!  

I think we should change the name of this thread to the "Bubba's Mom posts to herself"   

Well, have good day everyone......check w/ ya's this afternoon!

Off to earn more dollars for margaritas!


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> well....morning and happy Saturday.
> 
> I'm off to work ......again!
> 
> I think we should change the name of this thread to the "Bubba's Mom posts to herself"
> 
> Well, have good day everyone......check w/ ya's this afternoon!
> 
> Off to earn more dollars for margaritas!



Poor lonely Bubba's mom.

Tutoring for the year is finally over.  I am so sick of Calculus and kids who decide to study for their finals the day before their finals!!!

So, it is now time to read this thread to see what's been going on with everyone!!!


----------



## tlinus

Morning all - safe trip to the homies leaving yesterday, today, tomorrow and Monday!!!

Weather is still beautiful here and I thinks I will be working on clearing out my rose garden today.....there are these annoying weeds in there that have thorns (ouch) I sprayed them with round up and they seem to be dead - yay!

have to go price out the place b#2 wants her birthday party to be (her bday is 6/29 so we will look at the following weekend!)


Have a great day (barb will need a vacay after her work schedule this past week  )

Catch you all later!!


----------



## roseprincess

Here are some pics!   Hope these come out ok.




Allegheny mountains




One of the tunnels in PA




Chrissy w/the Hershey bar character




Matthew and Chrissy w/the Hershey bar dude


----------



## roseprincess

Some more pics: 




Matthew,me, and Chrissy w/ the hershey dude




Don, Matthew, and Chrissy in front of the Milton Hershey water fountain




Chrissy w/ KitKat character




Matthew w/ KitKat character


----------



## roseprincess

Where is everyone today?  

Leaving for church pretty soon. My aunt and uncle are in from out of town. Meeting up with them and my parents at a local restaurant later on. 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## damo

I wonder what the heck is with the sensors today?  anything with c-o-m  is being starred out.


----------



## t-and-a

damo said:


> I wonder what the heck is with the sensors today?  anything with c-o-m  is being starred out.



I was wondering that myself! I just came here and saw that.....none of the posted links work either.......


----------



## bubba's mom

What do you mean the "com"s are being starred out and links don't work? Guess i haven't been around enuf today


----------



## t-and-a

bubba's mom said:


> What do you mean the "com"s are being starred out and links don't work? Guess i haven't been around enuf today



They must have fixed it....even the title of this thread was messed up. It said "Something about Nothing, ***e join in........"


----------



## bubba's mom

guess that explains it........how's the house work comin'??  you've been here more frequent  as of late


----------



## t-and-a

bubba's mom said:


> guess that explains it........how's the house work comin'??  you've been here more frequent  as of late



Still workin' on it. We came in for the evening.

DH says we need to sneak away from the kids and head down there for the big meet at Margaritaville, since he will be off for 6 days in a row....but we can't do that because I won't be off work and besides that we are not finished with the house yet.  

I am getting really homesick (from US/IOA) I'm having Dueling Dragons withdrawl!!!! He said if I needed a thrill ride, he'd take me for a ride in his car.  Not quite the thrill ride I'm looking for......and he doesn't need to get a speeding ticket!


----------



## bubba's mom

t-and-a said:


> I am getting really homesick (from US/IOA) I'm having Dueling Dragons withdrawl!!!! He said if I needed a thrill ride, he'd take me for a ride in his car.
> Not quite the thrill ride I'm looking for....


 



> ..and he doesn't need to get a speeding ticket!



 

i agree....but ask for a different "_thrill_" than a ride in the car!


----------



## t-and-a

bubba's mom said:


> i agree....but ask for a different "_thrill_" than a ride in the car!


You're so bad! He's got that covered though!


----------



## bubba's mom

t-and-a said:


> You're so bad! He's got that covered though!



whew!!!  thank goodness!  now i will be able to sleep tonite knowing "you're covered"  

nite all!!


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning-
Anyone enjoyed my pics I posted yesterday? Maybe not?  


Mac, are you around? Hope you are doing well


----------



## bubba's mom

roseprincess said:


> Good morning-
> Anyone enjoyed my pics I posted yesterday? Maybe not?



I did Rosemarie!  I went back and read, but I thought I posted how happy the kids looked!  They really looked like they were having a great time!!    Nothing beats the look on your kid's face on vacation!   Thanks for sharing with us..... (anyone here will tell you I am the first to admit being a pic freak....I love pix!)


----------



## t-and-a

roseprincess said:


> Good morning-
> Anyone enjoyed my pics I posted yesterday? Maybe not?



I enjoyed them too! It looks like you all had a great time! I'm like bubbasmom...I love pics too!


----------



## t-and-a

Barb, when do you guys have to leave? I bet you can't wait!!!


----------



## damo

roseprincess said:


> Good morning-
> Anyone enjoyed my pics I posted yesterday? Maybe not?
> 
> 
> Mac, are you around? Hope you are doing well



I loved the pics!!!  Where in PA is that tunnel?  I'm trying to figure out if we've gone through that one.


----------



## bubba's mom

t-and-a said:


> Barb, when do you guys have to leave? I bet you can't wait!!!



Well....we sorta "can" and "can't" wait   We love the anticipation of going....but, we love when we're there.

We are both working Monday and having dinner at home (probably some hoagies) and after dinner, throwing our "morning stuff" (toothbrush/paste, makeup, etc...) into the suitcase and heading for the Hilton at the airport.  

Our flight is 7am Tuesday morning.  We will be at UO until closing Sunday (July 1).  After our day there, we will drive to Ocala, Fla. to spend the week with DFIL (his birthday is July 4th, which is one reason we vacation this time of the year).  
We leave Saturday nite to come home, July 7th--9:30 PM flight (gonna be long nite!)

So, in short, to answer your question....we leave Monday nite AND Tuesday morning  

Now, if you're not totally confused.....we resume regular broadcasting!


----------



## roseprincess

Thanks you guys, that you enjoyed the pics!  

Damo- that tunnel I took a picture of is on I 70/76, between Somerset and Bedford, PA. 

Bubba's mom- If I don't have a chance to say it later, have a great trip at UO! 

Mac- haven't seen you here lately. Hope you and your family are doing well


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hello, friends.  I have had a busy week, and I think I'm physically and mentally exhausted.  Tomorrow is going to be a looonnngg day for me.  I am stuck hands-on training a newbie all day tomorrow.  My job is tiring enough without having to train someone for a full 8 hours on top of doing my job.  And my trainee ... well he's the type that doesn't get the hint, KWIM?  Like, I'll say, let me just have my tea and eat my breakfast and then we can go over whatever you want.  And he says, "OK" and then just pulls his chair right up next to me and practically sits on top of me, eager to learn without letting me eat my breakfast in peace first.  I suppose I should appreciate his eagerness, but I guess I just learned a lot differently and didn't have to sit on top of anyone to do it.  AND DOESN'T HE KNOW I LIKE TO EAT IN PEACE?!  geez.


I am reading all the fun stuff from Dorney Park (which is practically in my backyard, but I haven't been in years) and Hershey Park which is a whole hour and half away from me.  We'd like to go to Hershey again this summer.  Storm Runner was the Best.  Coaster.  Ever.  Ok, maybe not best ever.  But we loved it.  I keep telling Mike that we need to go to Dorney.  Barb, how did you find it?  It went through a trashy spell years back.  Did they clean up a bit?  We would also like to do BGE for a weekend, but don't seem to have the time.


Anyway, are any of my fellow homies BIG LOVE fans?  I love Big Love.  But I'll wait to discuss further because I don't know if anyone else watches here.  Also, did anyone catch the premiere of The Meadowlands on Showtime?  I didn't quite get it, but I'm hoping the 2nd episode makes more sense.

xx


----------



## AlexandNessa

macraven said:


> well i noticed that penny finally woke up this afternoon......
> wondered where you were.
> 
> 
> jodie is on vacation.
> in case you are reading this jodie, no new news......
> 
> and jodie probably rolled out of bed at noon also today ...jk



I am just catching up and reading all that I missed.  No need to kid ... we probably _DID _wake up at noon that day!


----------



## bubba's mom

Jodie,

we go to Dorney every year for DH's company picnic.  It's much better, not 'trashy'....unless you count those gals wearing the "belly shirts" they really shouldn't be wearing...  It's a nice family place now, at least when we go it is.  Hydra coaster took place of Hercules wooden couple years ago...it's a great ride!  You HAVE to ride it!  (and say "cheesy" twice, cuz you get your pic taken twice on that ride!)

anyhows....back to packin'.....

l8r


----------



## AlexandNessa

Thanks for that.  I think it went through a spell years ago ... like mid-90s or so, and we hadn't been since then.  We live like maybe 20-30 miles away?  We really need to get back for a quick fix. 

Have fun packing!  It's almost time!


----------



## KStarfish82

Bubba's mom... so agree!  Went to Dorney on May 6 and we had a blast.  I love that little park!  Hydra is great and so is Talon!  So happy they are expanding!


----------



## KStarfish82

I just got home from PA and started making these bows.  I need thoughts and opinions about pricing please!  Be honest!   


























Thanks again!


----------



## loribell

Hey guys! Sorry I've been MIA lately, life just seems to be getting in the  way. Anyway, here are finally some of the pics from the rattlesnake hunt I went to and had promised to post.






Yes there really were people walking around in the pit with them!















Anyone want to eat some rattlesnake?


----------



## loribell

Sorry they ended up being so blurry, guess my hand must have been a little shaky!

Bubba's mom have an excellent trip!!!!! Wish I was joining you. 

By the way, my trip has turned into a complete nightmare. I now have my mom, dad, sister & great niece joining me. Of course this would be great & I did invite them. The problem is that they didn't want to come at the beginning or at the end, they want to come smack dab in the middle. I had planned on them coming in on the 4th & leaving on the 11th, now they are coming in on the 1st and leaving on the 10th. So much for the resort time we wanted to have.  You know, when you first get there you want to hit the parks for a couple of days, then we were going to take it easy for a few days. Now we only have a couple of days that they aren't going to be there. On top of that DH found out he has a meeting he needs to attend for work during our vacation. We are going to drive in on Friday and then he has to fly to Dayton Monday afternoon and will return sometime on Friday! 

Sorry to rant, but I would greatly appreciate it if you guys would remind me of this when it comes time to plan my next trip and tell me not to invite anyone to join me again.


----------



## tropical depression

I ate rattesnake when i lived in AZ, it's comparable to eating alligator in FL.

I 'd never eat either again.


----------



## damo

Oooooh.  Those snakes are NASTY!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

Okay...I know it's early (like 6am), but i've got some stuff to finish and want to be tired when we get to hotel tonite....but.....

starfish...those bows are beautiful!  Handmade?  You are so stinkin' talented...  .....i would think around $6-7 per bow?  You would have to check your local stores to see what they go for.  I think plain, red ones go for around $2-$7 depending on their size?    You are so talented.....I can't even draw stick figures!  

loribell....okay, but    I'm guessing the peeps walking around w/ the snakes are somewhat trained to do so......and  I don't think I would be eatin' any either   (but thanks for sharing those pix!)  Also, put in your planning notes: "do NOT invite others.  do NOT invite others. do NOT invite others......"

Wonder how Janet is making out at WDW?  Think her Mom has called her yet?    I hope she lets her "be" and let's her relax a bit!  

Jodie...have a fun day training!  

Tracie....you get that filter (or was it a pump?) for your pool yet??  I hope so, cuz it's gonna be hot beginning of this week    Odd thing, I happened to check the forecast for Fla., and it's only going to be in the mid to upper 80's in Orlando while in the 90's here at home    So much for everyone always saying to me, "why do you go to Fla. in June in the summer?  Ain't it so hot?"..... well my dear friends, it will be hotter at home than at UO and the following week it will be high 70's and low 80's home, it will be upper 80's/90's in Fla, but that's okay, cuz by then, we'll be at DFIL's and he gots an inground heated pool!  

Well, have a fun day everyone....I'm off to check my ticker and get ready for the last day of work! 

Catch ya's this afternoon.....

(thank goodness you all are around....most homies left and i think i'm about the last....was feelin' left out!   )


----------



## KStarfish82

Thanks Bubba's Mom!

Yup these are handmade bows, my DF got me a kit and I finally got the hang of using it and I buy the ribbon after the holidays when it is dirt cheap   .  

With those types of bows, Michaels and AC Moore charge like $6 - $12 each!  I thought that was outrageous so I thought I would go half of that.  I'm going to be selling them at a fair on the 7th.  We will see what happens!!

Thanks for the input and have fun on your trip!


----------



## damo

KStarfish82, I think you will sell lots of those in November - December, so don't get discouraged if they aren't a big item now!


----------



## t-and-a

Morning all! I'm popping in for just a minute, and then I have to finish getting ready for work.....bummer...  It's been HOT and HUMID here in southwest Arkansas and we've been working in the yard for the weekend.

Lori, those snakes give me the heebie jeebies!!!!  You are one brave chick 'cuz you wouldn't catch me anywhere near those snakes.....especially snakes not behind glass, like in a zoo, and I'm still not fond of the reptile room!  

Barb, I know you're gonna be so excited while you're working today that it will be hard to think about much else and your DS has got to be excited (might be hard to make him go to sleep tonight).  Have fun and ride Dueling Dragons for me! And don't forget to ride Jaws at night....remember how cool it looked, but don't forget (and I forgot where they said), but I think it's the 8th row, and not sure which side that now gets you SOAKED on Jaws. I just can't imagine getting soaked on Jaws; I only got my rear wet when I rode that one.

KStarfish82, your bows are really pretty!  I think you'll do well with them, but I am like Damo and think November would be a really good month for them, but don't go by that you might be surprised. It sounds like you'll have plenty of items, so it sure wouldn't hurt anything to carry them too and see how they sell.


----------



## bubba's mom

Don't worry....Christmas in July!    More and more people seem to be on the "Christmas ball" earlier and earlier....and, if you are sending gifts outta state, you need to be MORE "on the ball".  Like D said, if sales are light, don't fret....the fall will be much more profitable (besides, i like the gingerbread design...very unusual....craft stores rarely sell patterns like those, they are always "plain")

Keep plugging away at the house Alison....remember.....the quicker you get _that _done, the quicker you can get "home" again  

Actually DS is quite calm.  He is not a "freak-out excitement" kid like most.  He's very laid back!  I had to wake him at 7:15 this morning so (hopefully) he'll be tired 9ish tonite at hotel and go to sleep    I know me and DH will be. Work will be fine....I only have a few hours there and a LOT to do...I need to put numbers from paper onto computer, so I will have to really think about what i'm doing and concentrate....which, usually makes the time go quik!    melanie230's family and us plan to ride Jaws at nite together....we exchanged digits and plan to hook up (before the meet Friday).  I think it will be a blast....and yes, per Jodie's warning....I will be sure to be conscious of where we sit     So, excited is now turning into getting DS to DM's and off to work....so, i will check in w/ ya's around late afternoon (dinnertime for early eaters) to say one last "goodbye"   (i'll be havin' a blast, but i will miss y'all.....unless i go find free wireless w/ laptop ...... )


----------



## t-and-a

I'll be working on Friday, but DH will be home and when I get home we will make margaritas in honor of the "Mickey" party at Margaritaville. So we will be there with you in spirit! 
I hope your mother has a good time too, she seems fun from your trip report at Hershey Park.
And that's so cool that Melanie and her family are going to ride Jaws with you at night!


----------



## tlinus

Wow  

Alot of pictures this weekend!!!! Thoose snakes are really creepy  

rose - loved the pictures - you all looked so happy!! We need to get back to hershey park. I think on the current plan o' travel is a weekday trip to Six Flags Great Adventure. DH wants to buy the gold pass (express front of the line access to the rides - yea....he's hooked!!!)

B's Mom-I'll wave out my window to ya tonight and at 7ish tomorrow morning I will give your plane the  as I see it taking off!!! Have temporarily fixed the filter for the pool.....its clean and the chemical levels are ok, so keep your fingers crossed. Time to start workingon the house projects and calling peeps in to get quotes on the bigger stuff.

Have a celebratory margarita for me on Friday, Court turns 8!!!


----------



## damo

tlinus said:


> Wow
> 
> Alot of pictures this weekend!!!! Thoose snakes are really creepy
> 
> rose - loved the pictures - you all looked so happy!! We need to get back to hershey park. I think on the current plan o' travel is a weekday trip to Six Flags Great Adventure. DH wants to buy the gold pass (express front of the line access to the rides - yea....he's hooked!!!)
> 
> B's Mom-I'll wave out my window to ya tonight and at 7ish tomorrow morning I will give your plane the  as I see it taking off!!! Have temporarily fixed the filter for the pool.....its clean and the chemical levels are ok, so keep your fingers crossed. Time to start workingon the house projects and calling peeps in to get quotes on the bigger stuff.
> 
> Have a celebratory margarita for me on Friday, Court turns 8!!!



When we went to Great Adventure last year we bought the gold pass for the kids.  It was really useful.  Make sure he rides El Toro.


----------



## loribell

Hey everyone! Yeah those snakes were just plain disgusting. Idiots actually go out and hunt them. My sister & I jsut kept saying how nice the little town was but how could anyone live there knowing those snakes are everywhere! 

The people in the cage aren't really trained, but I did ask the one guys that was walking around carrying one why the snakes were not even attempting to strike. He said that they only attack for two reasons, one to eat (& they know they can't eat us) and two to defend themselves (& once they realize that the people in there aren't afraid of them they just lay back. Of course their rattlers were sure going strong, it was a very creepy sound! 

One thing that really upset me though was the area where you could get your pic taken with one. They had actually sewn the mouth shut on one so people could have their picture taken. That poor thing was used for 3 days and of course could not eat or drink anything. It was pretty inhumane if you ask me. 

Ah, on to other things. Kstarfish82 you have a lot of talent. Really neat stuff you have there. I am no help on pricing things, I am not a shopper. 

Rose the kids looked like they had a ball. Great pics!

Damo glad the tutoring is over. We have already been out of school for a month here! Is it time for my kids to go back yet??????

Tracie how are the beans doing? I bet they are glad school is out! Sometime we will have to hit UO together. Ally is 8 too, she & Court would have a ball! 
Maybe we could hit it with Barb too, isn't bubba about that age? 

Barb I hope you guys have a blast. So wishing we were leaving June 26th instead of July 26th! 

Allison, have you guys been getting lots of rain? It is now to the rediculous point here and we have rain in the forcast every day this week with predictions of huge rainfalls three of those days. DH'scousin is a huge wheat farmer here and they can't get in the fileds long enough to get it all in. They have been trying for over three weeks, every time it dries out enough to get the equipment in the fileds they get about a half day in & then the rain comes. 

EVeryone have a terrific Monday!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Hello to all - hope everyone is having a good Monday so far...



marciemi said:


> Melissa - sounds like a blast!  We always saw the CoasterMania folks and were even there that weekend some years and checked out the website, but we never bothered joining because in the past I thought it was always earlier in June and the kids were always in school and we couldn't pull them (usually about a week before they got out or the last day or whatever!).  I don't remember the early morning stuff as much as the late stuff -we always camped at the campground and you can hear the coasters going until midnight!  Didn't you have a little guy?  What did he think of TTD?  I agree that it's a "wow" coaster, but we'd never ride it unless we got into the park first thing and avoided the lines - Force I'd actually wait for!



yes, our 7 yr old son was with us.  and he had a great time.  we all rode TTD twice and he was ready to go again, but we older folks needed a break!   



keishashadow said:


> melissa - if i were you i wouldn't unpack the suitcases.





bubba's mom said:


> uh...at least _wash _the clothes please!!!



yeah...wish i could've left the suitcase packed, but bubba's mom is right - those clothes definitely needed a washing!!!



macraven said:


> so good to see melissa back with us even if it is for only a week.
> are you going to be able to meet up with the other homies?



YES!!!  we're looking forward to meeting everyone!  wish you could be there too mac!



roseprincess said:


> Anyone enjoyed my pics I posted yesterday? Maybe not?


Yes - great pics!  Glad to hear that you all had a good trip!

Ok - better actually get back to some work so I can make sure I'm caught up on everything before we leave on Thursday!!!
-melissa


----------



## bubba's mom

Everyone please join Alison & Tim Friday nite w/ comp toast to  us  

Tracie....will wave back!!  

loribell...your trip will be here before you know it   (guaranteed)  

and to whoever was wondering....yes...Bubba was 8 this past January.....so, he fits right in there (as long as the girls don't try to "hit" on him....girls are still icky)  

well, finished eating....putting the last things in suitcase......will get back to ya's when I can....try not to miss me too much  


....oh, and don't get too crazy...this thread can accumulate posts and before ya know it, i'll have to catch up on 100 posts!  

l8r homes........


----------



## t-and-a

loribell said:


> Allison, have you guys been getting lots of rain? It is now to the rediculous point here and we have rain in the forcast every day this week with predictions of huge rainfalls three of those days. DH'scousin is a huge wheat farmer here and they can't get in the fileds long enough to get it all in. They have been trying for over three weeks, every time it dries out enough to get the equipment in the fileds they get about a half day in & then the rain comes.


Yes, we have had a lot of rain off and on since about April or May! It's raining right now and the wind was terrible driving home from work. I kept looking up at the sky to see if there was a funnel cloud....it was blowing that hard!


----------



## marciemi

Bubba's Mom - have a great trip!  I'm nowhere near ready for mine so can't say I envy you right now because I'm stressed with just over a month left!  But have a blast and be sure to give us every detail!

Lori - glad to see you back!  Looking forward to hearing from you between your "dealing with the add-ons" stress!  

I've spent the entire day packing my son for camp, which doesn't make a whole lot of sense since he doesn't leave until 2 weeks from tomorrow.  But we leave this Saturday for a week (and I won't have internet!  ) to go visit family near Detroit for a couple days, and then up north camping in the boonies (in a small, isolated, electricity-free cabin on the shores of Lake Michigan) for 6 days.  Then we get back Sun night, Monday night he has like 10 things to do (golf, piano, band, dentist & ortho) and I have a doctor appointment, then he leaves the next morning!  So I have to get ahead even though I haven't started packing for our week trip yet!  AAUUGGHH!

We just got back from a weekend at Wisconsin Dells.  Were extremely disappointed with Mt. Olympus (havent been there before)  it was SO crowded, the coasters were SO rough (and were huge coaster fans!), the go-carts all had about an hour wait (even immediately after opening) and were run by the most uninterested, unmotivated employees Ive ever seen.  Oh, and the wave pool was FREEZING  really, it was painful just to walk in it!  We were there before opening and left around 3 having done very little and enjoying none of what we did!  

Yesterday we went to Noahs Ark (went there last summer as well) and were again impressed and had a blast (if you've watched the Travel Channel show with Best Waterparks including BB, you've seen this one).  Got there before opening, rode the Black Anaconda (Crush N Gusher type at TL) 3 times and all the slides in front, still had time to play in the wave pool (more comfortable temperature) before the back of the park opened at 10 and we hit all the rides there.  Did the lazy river with literally no one else, played mini golf, saw the new SpongeBob 4D movie (incidentally, the 4 part just means you get sprayed with water a bunch!) and made it back to breakdown the camper and eat lunch by 2.  Completely different day  we like this park so much more!  

We camped at a local campground (state park) which was much nicer than we were expecting for $17 a night.  Anyways, because I'm always thinking of you guys, we took a bunch of pics for you!  I'll include a couple in each post because I'm not sure how many I can link at a time?!

First of all the campground!  We stayed at a place called Mirror Lake - can you guess why?






The boys had a blast climbing out over a tree that stretched nearly across the lake - amazingly enough, no one fell in the murky water!


----------



## marciemi

Okay, more pics!  DH got a new digital camera recently so took thousands of pics - but you guys only get stuck watching 8!  Anyways, he learned the timer to take this shot of us in our DIS look:






A friend sent us all Disney shirts last week (from the Disney Store - we don't have those here) so we wore them to Mt. Olympus:


----------



## marciemi

Okay, now on to Noah's Ark!  This water park is so much fun!  The "boys" on the family raft ride:






And using our TGM/DIS touring strategies had us through all the big rides several times and relaxing on the lazy river before anyone else had found it yet!


----------



## t-and-a

Great photos marciemi!  It looks like you guys had a good time for the most part. It's too bad that Mt. Olympus wasn't that great....we can't make it to US/IOA or WDW this year and had thought about a Six Flags that's about 3 hours away and I just can't get myself to buy tickets because I just know it won't compare and the family would be disappointed!


----------



## marciemi

Okay - last bunch!  My boys always loved this type ride at BB:






And the classic underwater shot!  Don't I look wonderful?  






Thanks for following along everyone!  If you think this is too much, just let me know and I'll scale them down in the future!


----------



## t-and-a

marciemi said:


> Thanks for following along everyone!  If you think this is too much, just let me know and I'll scale them down in the future!


Never too many for me! I LOVE to see vacation pics!


----------



## loribell

Looks like you guys had a great time Marci. Where exactly is Noah's Ark? It looks like a lot of fun. Sounds like you need a nice relaxing vacation, not the fun filled, action packed one you have coming up! You are going to be exhausted by the time the summer is over. I'm thinking maybe some of us need a girls only trip!!!!!!

Bubba's mom - You never know, girls might not be icky any more by the time we can pull it off. Have fun!!!!!!

Allison it is now pooring rain again. We have a huge covered porch and with the wind the rain was hitting the front door. Geez, enough is enough!


----------



## GemmaPixie

But don't you love being inside when it's rainy outside??

What time is it where you are btw?


----------



## t-and-a

GemmaPixie said:


> But don't you love being inside when it's rainy outside??
> 
> What time is it where you are btw?



Lori and I are both in the Central time zone and it is 5:12 PM here now.


----------



## GemmaPixie

wow it's 11.13 here at night. It's all rainy outside and windy but I'm all tucked up in my bed all cosy- I love it!!


----------



## loribell

Well, I like it when it is rainy outside if it hasn't been raining at least every other day. A couple of weeks ago the weather had a graphic up where it had rained 28 out of the past 48 days. It has rained almost every day since then.

I do love to curl up in a blanket on the couch during the rain every once in a while though. I just need to see the sun occassionally. Of course with all the rain, when the sun does come out it is going to be very hot & muggy! 

So how long are you going to be in Orlando? We will be there July 27ty - August 12th.


----------



## GemmaPixie

Ill be there 24th July-7th August. Can't wait!!


----------



## loribell

I hope you have a terrific trip. Maybe we will cross paths somewhere.


----------



## macraven

a new homie stopped by.......


   

*GemmaPixie*



by the time the rest of the homies here have dinner and go online, you might be asleep.........


come back and play more whenever you can!


----------



## SpideyHulk24

Hello to all! Just droppin' by to say Hi. It's been a while since I posted. I've missed you all!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

WWE fans, Chris Benoit & his family were found dead in their home at 4pm today.


----------



## KStarfish82

the Dark Marauder said:


> WWE fans, Chris Benoit & his family were found dead in their home at 4pm today.



My god, I heard it about an hour ago.  I mean the entire family???  Too weird, but most of all tragic.  I fell outta the WWE about 2-3 years ago, but I watched Chris for years.  Eddie died about 2 years ago and now Chris, so sad.


----------



## AlexandNessa

SpideyHulk24 said:


> Hello to all! Just droppin' by to say Hi. It's been a while since I posted. I've missed you all!



Hi Spidey!  Didn't you just get back from Universal around Memorial Day?  How was it?


----------



## t-and-a

Good morning to all! 

It's raining cats and dogs here this morning and you would know that today is trash day.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

KStarfish82 said:


> My god, I heard it about an hour ago.  I mean the entire family???  Too weird, but most of all tragic.  I fell outta the WWE about 2-3 years ago, but I watched Chris for years.  Eddie died about 2 years ago and now Chris, so sad.



The whole family. It's being investigated as a double murder-suicide. WTH


----------



## tlinus

Morning all!! It is a bit opressive today  humid and hot in the forecast and me with a half working pool filter for the kids. Just dumped alot of shock into the pool and started the filter up......may have to bite the big one and go buy a stronger one. It's not a permanent pool - its one of those blue things that rise with the water, but its 16' X 42" and holds about 4500 gallons of water. I don't think the pump that came with it is good enough  

Anyhoo....just wanted to check in and say good morning....off to make more coffee


----------



## Holly Goheavy

Ok-I really missed y'all.  I went to Indy for a long weekend and just got back home around 11 last night.   Now it's time to do laundry and repack since this time next week I'll be at PBH!!!


----------



## tlinus

Holly Goheavy said:


> Ok-I really missed y'all.  I went to Indy for a long weekend and just got back home around 11 last night.   Now it's time to do laundry and repack since this time next week I'll be at PBH!!!


----------



## Akdar

the Dark Marauder said:


> The whole family. It's being investigated as a double murder-suicide. WTH


  Wow, I read that this morning on USAToday.com.  Hard to believe!  These guys are just every day guys.  The reason I say that, is because I had a few of them in my recording studio 2 years ago.  They did voice over sessions for the first Raw vs Smackdown video game.  Triple H was at the studio for about 4 hours, and was the coolest guy, very down to earth and personable. Rik Flair was very cool as well, and Stacy Keibler was as sweet as you might expect.  I'm still shocked at this whole thing.


----------



## SpideyHulk24

Hey there! No we had a plan change. We went to WDW.......

The two year old had not been yet. So now we are planning on a Sept Universal fix. Gosh, How I miss it.


----------



## damo

SpideyHulk24 said:


> Hey there! No we had a plan change. We went to WDW.......
> 
> The two year old had not been yet. So now we are planning on a Sept Universal fix. Gosh, How I miss it.



Got any baby pics for us?  I don't think these babies even existed when you used to hang around here!


----------



## macraven

hey homies, looks like i missed the send off for some of the homies that went south this week.
i know they are having a super time!




anyone still awake?


----------



## Holly Goheavy

It's pouring outside today.  I think the rain is following me since it rained here all last week until I flew to Indy, then it rained there and was sunny here and now that I'm back home, it's a monsoon.

This time next week I'll be spending the 4th of July at Universal!!  My second oldest son, his best friend and their room mate are all coming down Tuesday night and staying at PBH for the night so they'll be hanging with us-I think the main attraction is my 16 yo DD (I know the room mate has asked her out before) but it's still nice that I get to spend some time with them down there.  My parents are coming for the day on Wednesday so I think that will be our "show day" since my dad doesn't do rides.  I really wish my oldest DS and his wife could come down, but they are closing on their first house this week so they want to throw their own 4th of July party in their new backyard.  My youngest DS can't stop talking about finally being big enough to ride Spiderman, but keeps reminding us that he wants to see Barney too, so I'll have kids spanning all ages down there.

I'll have kids spanning the spectrum age wise down there next week


----------



## tlinus

Morning all - I have a clear pool   

New filter/pump and some different chemicals and the kids are happy  

I missed mac again, darn!! Hope the rain goes away and the sun shines soon!We are forecast for the 3 H's again today.....with thunderstorms overnight.

Still trying to decide where to go for our 10th anniversary. Would LOVE to go to the motherland, but we are torn between there and NOLA. Any suggestions?? I checked flights and RT on airtran is only 240 for us to MCO on our dates.


----------



## Holly Goheavy

My personal opinion is to go to Orlando sometimes when it's just myself and DH.  It's a totally different experience than with the kids.  I've been to NOLA and while it's unique and romantic, I tend to honestly get a little bored.  My best friend just got back from there 2 weeks ago and she said it was kind of haunting still from Katrina-you'd be driving along and see 3 houses restored and then a row of destroyed ones.


----------



## loribell

I vote Orlando without the kiddos too. If NOLA still has lots of damage that could be pretty depressing to see. 

By the way, how are the beans?


----------



## tropical depression

we've got the beach tomorrow, Universal on Friday, Summer Nights at Busch Gardens on Saturday, and the beach on Sunday. 

that's not a bad little itinerary, and no plans of going to NOLA in the next ten years.


----------



## damo

Hot, hot, hot here today

It is my son's graduation prom tonight so lots of pictures today with him in a tux.

Then tomorrow is the graduation ceremonies and then my baby is done high school.

Waaaaaaaa!


----------



## loribell

Be strong Damo! And we want to see lots of pics.


----------



## loribell

Hey guys, can anyone tell me about how much the kids meals run at both the CS & TS locations at Univesal, approximately of course? Or is there a link to menus other than the wdisneyw one? I am not finding kids menus there.

Thanks!


----------



## loribell

Dang the news just came on, we have had 15 straight days of rain!!!!!! Can someone send the sun this way please????

Sorry to take over the thread!


----------



## tlinus

loribell said:


> I vote Orlando without the kiddos too. If NOLA still has lots of damage that could be pretty depressing to see.
> 
> *By the way, how are the beans*?



They are doing really well. Frank keeps asking to go back to Uni every time he sees the commercial  

Now that I got the pool running, the 2 younger ones are happy. Kait is having fun with her friends at the local swim club. She went to the dive in movie last night.....ahhhhh the memories.


----------



## tlinus

loribell said:


> Hey guys, can anyone tell me about how much the kids meals run at both the CS & TS locations at Univesal, approximately of course? Or is there a link to menus other than the wdisneyw one? I am not finding kids menus there.
> 
> Thanks!



I think robvia has some......maybe he will stop in here and help you out - or do a search


----------



## tlinus

loribell said:


> Dang the news just came on, we have had *15 straight days of rain*!!!!!! Can someone send the sun this way please????
> 
> Sorry to take over the thread!



 

  Go find Noah!!!!!

seriously though....sorry to hear that and hoping that the weatherperson was wrong!!!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

macraven said:


> hey homies, looks like i missed the send off for some of the homies that went south this week.
> i know they are having a super time!



I'm still here Mac!  

But only until 6:30am tomorrow morning!!    
-melissa


----------



## tlinus

damo said:


> Hot, hot, hot here today
> 
> It is my son's graduation prom tonight so lots of pictures today with him in a tux.
> 
> Then tomorrow is the graduation ceremonies and then my baby is done high school.
> 
> Waaaaaaaa!



oh boy damo!!!!
Congrats to you - just remember, we aren't getting older - they are!!!

post the pics when you can


----------



## tlinus

NashvilleTrio said:


> I'm still here Mac!
> 
> But only until 6:30am tomorrow morning!!
> -melissa


----------



## marciemi

loribell said:


> Hey guys, can anyone tell me about how much the kids meals run at both the CS & TS locations at Univesal, approximately of course? Or is there a link to menus other than the wdisneyw one? I am not finding kids menus there.
> 
> Thanks!



Lori - this is one site I've found, but I'm not sure if it has kids and or adult menus:

http://www.nogodforme.com/UniversalMenus2007.htm

These are actual photos of the menus.  Also, on allears.net, they have Universal Menus too, which might be more of what you're looking for.  But I don't see a lot of "kid specific" menus except at the TS restaurants.  Not sure if there's a set kids menu like at Disney for most places, or if they're CS restaurants, they offer kid-friendly food anyways, so don't have "kids meals" per se:  

http://www.allears.net/uni/menu/menus.htm


----------



## damo

And I didn't cry!!!


----------



## t-and-a

Damo, 
The kids look so nice! I know you are proud!

Lori,  here is a link to some menus:
http://www.allears.net/uni/menu/menus.htm 

It didn't rain much here today, but I haven't checked the weather yet....it's a little cloudy.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Lori - this is one site I've found, but I'm not sure if it has kids and or adult menus:
> 
> http://www.nogodforme.com/UniversalMenus2007.htm
> 
> These are actual photos of the menus.  Also, on allears.net, they have Universal Menus too, which might be more of what you're looking for.  But I don't see a lot of "kid specific" menus except at the TS restaurants.  Not sure if there's a set kids menu like at Disney for most places, or if they're CS restaurants, they offer kid-friendly food anyways, so don't have "kids meals" per se:
> 
> http://www.allears.net/uni/menu/menus.htm





the first is robvia's site.  he is very thorough and good with his listings
linda mac has put up the UO menus on the allears site




Holly Goheavy said:


> Ok-I really missed y'all.  I went to Indy for a long weekend and just got back home around 11 last night.   Now it's time to do laundry and repack since this time next week I'll be at PBH!!!




next time you leave us without prior permission, bring a note from home.. 




tlinus said:


> Morning all - I have a clear pool
> 
> New filter/pump and some different chemicals and the kids are happy
> 
> I missed mac again, darn!! Hope the rain goes away and the sun shines soon!We are forecast for the 3 H's again today.....with thunderstorms overnight.
> 
> Still trying to decide where to go for our 10th anniversary. Would LOVE to go to the motherland, but we are torn between there and NOLA. Any suggestions?? I checked flights and RT on airtran is only 240 for us to MCO on our dates.




here is i..........where is U?

go further south.
do orlando.

i love nola and did my honeymoon there with one of the husbands.
but, i would rather do UO ......so homie, go to FL for fun w/out the kiddos




NashvilleTrio said:


> I'm still here Mac!
> 
> But only until 6:30am tomorrow morning!!
> -melissa



i think melissa is gone now...........a day late and a dollar short....





damo said:


> My son and his girlfriend tonight going for their graduation prom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All grown up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I didn't cry!!!



so he is the baby?  he is a very good looking young man.
he could be a model.

hope the graduation is wonderful for the family.
take kleenix and lots of pics damo


----------



## GemmaPixie

Damo I fancy your son!!


----------



## macraven

GemmaPixie said:


> Damo I fancy your son!!





  

woo hoo


----------



## damo

GemmaPixie said:


> Damo I fancy your son!!



And he's a nice kid too!

I thought he cleaned up pretty nicely tonight.  Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Great pics, damo.  Wish I looked half as good as his date at my prom.  Does anyone else cringe at the sight big 80s hair and poofy sleeves and crinoline slips when looking at their prom pics?  Yee gads.  It was a wonder I had a date at all.....


----------



## damo

AlexandNessa said:


> Great pics, damo.  Wish I looked half as good as his date at my prom.  Does anyone else cringe at the sight big 80s hair and poofy sleeves and crinoline slips when looking at their prom pics?  Yee gads.  It was a wonder I had a date at all.....



How about wedding pictures!!!


----------



## loribell

Thanks for the links everyone. 

Damo - very nice looking young man & a beautiful young lady by his side. Be strong tomorrow! I didn't cry for prom, but I sure did for graduations.


----------



## loribell

Oh yeah, I am down to just 30 days to go!!!!!!


----------



## Fan2CSkr

damo what a good looking guy your son is! I like his smile very much. Congrats and enjoy the day tomorrow.


----------



## wwessing

Damo - as my girls would say . . . your son's a "hottie"  

Anyone know about Webkins???  Are they driving anyone else NUTS!!!

Almost forgot. . . I bought our tickets. . . . US/IoA 7 day tiks!!!


----------



## marciemi

loribell said:


> Oh yeah, I am down to just 30 days to go!!!!!!



Hey, me too!  Wow, what a coincidence!


----------



## tlinus

hey mac - 

I am here.....last night had to supervise the kids in the pool and forgot to bring out the laptop  


damo - 

Hubba Hubba!!! What a good looking son (and his gf is very pretty too!!!) I am so proud you didn't cry - now today will be a different story 

We had some seriously wicked lightning around here last night   I don't like lightning, afraid of it actually!! 


Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## tlinus

AlexandNessa said:


> Great pics, damo.  Wish I looked half as good as his date at my prom.  Does anyone else cringe at the sight big 80s hair and poofy sleeves and crinoline slips when looking at their prom pics?  Yee gads.  It was a wonder I had a date at all.....



that is why I am glad those pics aren't on the computer   We like looking at pictures and to get to those you need to dig to the back of the upstairs closet and dust off the old skool photo albums


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Haven't posted in a few days. Been busy catching up on some emails and other things going on at home. My kids also play on the computer, which we only have 1 computer, never bought a laptop yet    DH says too expensive to buy a laptop right now. 


Hi Mac and everyone   

Damo- enjoyed the pics of your son and his girlfriend  
They make a lovely couple! 
Congrats on his graduation!  
I know, silly comment, but he looks Italian. Are you guys Italian? I'm full 100% Italian  


Marciemi- enjoyed your pics a few pages back of Mirror Lake, Mount Olympus and Noah's Ark! Last time we went to the Dells(summer of 2005), we went to Noah's Ark for the first time and really liked it! Never been to Mt.Olympus  
amusement park, but I get a ton of those WisDells emails w/ the discount
codes to stay at certain hotels/ resorts at the Dells. I get a few of the emails that if you stay at a certain resort next or near to Mt. Olympus, you get the discount tix to Mt. Olympus. Probably why it's so crowded there.


Loribell- enjoyed the pics of the snakes. I don't care for snakes or any reptiles or bugs in general. yuck! I do enjoy pics, tho.   

wwessing- My kids don't know and haven't gotten into Webkins yet.
I've heard of them but I don't know much about them, other than the webkin characters talk on the internet of some sort?
Where in the Chicago area do you live?

Hope all that are at UO are having a great time!


----------



## Akdar

AlexandNessa said:


> Great pics, damo.  Wish I looked half as good as his date at my prom.  Does anyone else cringe at the sight big 80s hair and poofy sleeves and crinoline slips when looking at their prom pics?  Yee gads.  It was a wonder I had a date at all.....


Amen to that!  I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Holly Goheavy

Damo-you sure did make a pretty baby!  His girlfriend is gorgeous!  I should hunt up a pic of DD's prom, she was a sophomore but went with a jr.  2 more years and then I'll just have one in school, and he'll just be going into 1st grade  lol

Here's how old I am-my prom dress had a hoop skirt and I carried a parasol.  I looked like I belonged on top of a wedding cake.  Those pics are under lock and key in the attic   

It's cloudy and muggy here this morning and I guess I should start on a pre trip report and start repacking the suitcase, but I can't get motivated


----------



## loribell

Morning everyone. 

We made it through yesterday without rain until about 9 last night. Woke up to rain this morning. Yep, it is now 17 days in a row with rain. The wheat  harvest that was going to be so good for DH's cousin is done. They won't be able to get the rest of it in before it is ruined. They got in a little more than half of it. 

It's good to see you Rose. Hope all is going well. 

Hey Tracie can we come up to swim? Hmm, might be cheaper to just swim here. With all the rain we can probably swim in the yard! 

Hey Holly, you sound like me. When my oldest graduated from high school I had a 1 yo in the stands with  me. The oldest has graduated college and has been teaching for 3 years now. She even has a 3 yo of her own. My youngest is now 8. 

Well, talk to you all later. I'm taking the youngest & 2 of her friends to see Nancy Drew this afternoon.


----------



## damo

I think everyone should post their prom pics here!!!

To all those with little ones left at home....I'm jealous!!!


----------



## PlutoLuvr

DH & I were flipping around channels last night, and guess what was on?  Jurassic Park.

Awesome, right?  You betcha  

Guess what channel it was on?

AMC, American Movie Classics, the channel I used to lovingly refer to as "the black and white channel."  

While I'm thrilled JP has made it to "classic" status, sure made us both feel old to see it on the channel we usually watch Wuthering Heights on.


----------



## marciemi

damo said:


> I think everyone should post their prom pics here!!!
> 
> To all those with little ones left at home....I'm jealous!!!



Believe it or not, I didn't go to prom!  

Do they count as "little ones" if they're bigger than us?  I'll be glad to share a moody, depressed 15-year-old (because his girlfriend's at Disney right now for 10 days and the day before they get back we leave for Michigan for 8 days!).  Any volunteers?


----------



## Holly Goheavy

marciemi said:


> I'll be glad to share a moody, depressed 15-year-old (because his girlfriend's at Disney right now for 10 days and the day before they get back we leave for Michigan for 8 days!).  Any volunteers?



I'll trade you one 16 year old girl that just bleached her hair white and is now threatening to be homeschooled until her hair grows back  AND  I'll even throw in the 4 year old who thinks it's incredible fun to pee on the linen shower curtain in his bathroom.  Deal??


----------



## damo

marciemi said:


> Believe it or not, I didn't go to prom!




Neither did I but it sure would be fun to see everyone else!


----------



## Holly Goheavy

The Mummy is on SciFi channel Friday night.  Gettin ready for Imhotep...


----------



## tropical depression

Holly Goheavy said:


> I'll even throw in the 4 year old who thinks it's incredible fun to pee on the linen shower curtain in his bathroom.  Deal??



I don't at what age that stops sounding like fun, but I can tell you it's not 37.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Believe it or not, I didn't go to prom!
> 
> Do they count as "little ones" if they're bigger than us?  I'll be glad to share a moody, depressed 15-year-old (because his girlfriend's at Disney right now for 10 days and the day before they get back we leave for Michigan for 8 days!).  Any volunteers?





don't tempt me........



Holly Goheavy said:


> I'll trade you one 16 year old girl that just bleached her hair white and is now threatening to be homeschooled until her hair grows back  AND  I'll even throw in the 4 year old who thinks it's incredible fun to pee on the linen shower curtain in his bathroom.  Deal??




it's a toss up if i trade with you for the 2 or 1 with marcie.......
can i throw mr mac in with this deal if i pick you?



damo said:


> Neither did I but it sure would be fun to see everyone else!



i went to prom.  my date was mike mcdonald




it is cold here.
it is now 67 degrees.

yes, the fun days of summer


----------



## macraven

wwessing said:


> Damo - as my girls would say . . . your son's a "hottie"
> 
> Anyone know about Webkins???  Are they driving anyone else NUTS!!!
> 
> Almost forgot. . . I bought our tickets. . . . US/IoA 7 day tiks!!!




glad i am past the webkins faze.
wwessing, it is great to see you here.
hip hip hooray, wwessing has come home to us !!





tlinus said:


> hey mac -
> 
> I am here.....last night had to supervise the kids in the pool and forgot to bring out the laptop
> 
> 
> !


i left and went into hiding yesterday.
needed to get away.
then i bought cat food at the kmarket.





roseprincess said:


> Hi all-
> Haven't posted in a few days. Been busy catching up on some emails and other things going on at home.
> Hi Mac and everyone
> 
> 
> 
> wwessing- My kids don't know and haven't gotten into Webkins yet.
> I've heard of them but I don't know much about them, other than the webkin characters talk on the internet of some sort?
> Where in the Chicago area do you live?
> :




hey homie rose.....so good to see you!

i know a secret.....i know a secret........i know where she lives as i fell for it also...........



Holly Goheavy said:


> Here's how old I am-my prom dress had a hoop skirt and I carried a parasol.  I looked like I belonged on top of a wedding cake.  Those pics are under lock and key in the attic
> 
> It's cloudy and muggy here this morning
> I guess I should start on a pre



hmm, i'm older than you and i didn't have a hoop prom dress skirt...
but i did show cleavland........





damo said:


> I think everyone should post their prom pics here!!!
> 
> To all those with little ones left at home....I'm jealous!!!



1.  YES
2.  i'm not nuts


----------



## marciemi

Holly Goheavy said:


> I'll trade you one 16 year old girl that just bleached her hair white and is now threatening to be homeschooled until her hair grows back  AND  I'll even throw in the 4 year old who thinks it's incredible fun to pee on the linen shower curtain in his bathroom.  Deal??




Well, it would be a change of pace at least!   I'll take the 4 year old to have some one littler than me to boss around (although I still outweigh the 15 year old - not that that's exactly a good thing  ).  After dealing with DS's girlfriend over the last several months, I think the last thing I want is a 16 year old girl though - I'd end up taking everything out on her that DS takes out on me because his GF takes out on him - follow?

Mac - it's a balmy 67 in this neck of the woods too.  DS12 had a golf tourney up in Crivitz this morning and it was COLD - he was in pants and a windbreaker, but a whole lot of shivering kids in shorts and short sleeves!  Still, it's an improvement over the 90-whatever we had 2 days ago, don't you think?


----------



## AlexandNessa

damo said:


> I think everyone should post their prom pics here!!!



No flippin way ... mine are shredded and burned.  Yes, they are THAT bad.


----------



## yankeepenny

I'll trade(since we are trading )
my still hurting been 8 weeks &^@#$%!)%  toe for
a drop of this hot humid weather(95 every day in New England) 

-I swear TOTO we  are in  Orlando!  
no rain in site and the lawn is all dried up!


----------



## GemmaPixie

marciemi said:


> Mac - it's a balmy 67 in this neck of the woods too.  DS12 had a golf tourney up in Crivitz this morning and it was COLD - he was in pants and a windbreaker, but a whole lot of shivering kids in shorts and short sleeves!  Still, it's an improvement over the 90-whatever we had 2 days ago, don't you think?



Count yourself lucky- it's been rainy non-stop here and parts of england and n. ireland are really badly flooded- what happened to the summer we saw a few weeks ago!


----------



## yankeepenny

Gemma Pixie!

isn't it like nearly midnight on your side of the pond?????


----------



## GemmaPixie

Yeh its 11.15pm


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Mac - it's a balmy 67 in this neck of the woods too.  DS12 had a golf tourney up in Crivitz this morning and it was COLD - he was in pants and a windbreaker, but a whole lot of shivering kids in shorts and short sleeves!  Still, it's an improvement over the 90-whatever we had 2 days ago, don't you think?




i'll top your 67 with a brisk 54 that i have here now.

remember, we only have two seasons here.
4th of july and winter.
but last 4th it was only in the 60's and rainy......





yankeepenny said:


> I'll trade(since we are trading )
> my still hurting been 8 weeks &^@#$%!)%  toe for
> a drop of this hot humid weather(95 every day in New England)



i don't trade offsprings.
i would not do that to my worse foe in the world.
believe me, no one wants mine.


but i will trade mr mac



how is that toe penny, still a pain in the ****?
sending you mummy dust for a quick fix...




GemmaPixie said:


> Count yourself lucky- it's been rainy non-stop here and parts of england and n. ireland are really badly flooded- what happened to the summer we saw a few weeks ago!




you mean summer already started.
oh snap, i must have missed it !





GemmaPixie said:


> Yeh its 11.15pm




good.  i found a night owl to play cards with me during the morning hours here.

think you will still be up around 2 pm cst time?
oh, btw, i cheat at cards so maybe that is why no one plays with me...


----------



## macraven

hey anyone up for a quick card game tonight?


----------



## GemmaPixie

macraven said:


> hey anyone up for a quick card game tonight?




You posted that at 4am my time- sorry I wasn't up Mac or I would have played.

And don't worry about cheating- I win EVERYTHING whetehr the other person is cheating or not!


----------



## t-and-a

Good morning, 

I just wanted to stop in and say hello before I head out to work. I know everyone will be thinking about the big group that's meeting at Margaritaville today . I posted a thread about wanting a recipe for a sugar free margarita and Fan2CSkr  came through. We went and got the ingredients last night, so we're ready.  DH and I are dieting.  We have cut way back on fat and calories. I'm drinking a SlimFast for breakfast and one for lunch. At dinner, I'm trying to limit my fat grams to less than 12 grams and no more than 1200 calories per day for me, but he can have more because he's a man. Oh, and I'm taking that fat blocking pill that just came available OTC, called Alli. You have to watch fat or it will punish you. So far, I've done ok and it hasn't punished me. I started it a week ago today and have lost 5 lb. so far.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

t-and-a said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I just wanted to stop in and say hello before I head out to work. I know everyone will be thinking about the big group that's meeting at Margaritaville today . I posted a thread about wanting a recipe for a sugar free margarita and Fan2CSkr  came through. We went and got the ingredients last night, so we're ready.  DH and I are dieting.  We have cut way back on fat and calories. I'm drinking a SlimFast for breakfast and one for lunch. At dinner, I'm trying to limit my fat grams to less than 12 grams and no more than 1200 calories per day for me, but he can have more because he's a man. Oh, and I'm taking that fat blocking pill that just came available OTC, called Alli. You have to watch fat or it will punish you. So far, I've done ok and it hasn't punished me. I started it a week ago today and have lost 5 lb. so far.



Good Morning everyone!

I'm glad you are set with your margarita's for tonight! I will have one with ya and toast to them. I am so intereseted to hear about that alli! I am happy you are having great results. I am pretty sure my husband and I are gonna check it out soon. Which slimfast flavors are best?


----------



## Holly Goheavy

macraven said:


> it's a toss up if i trade with you for the 2 or 1 with marcie.......
> can i throw mr mac in with this deal if i pick you?



Hmmm, can mr mac do any home repairs?  We might be able to work something out...


----------



## Holly Goheavy

Marcie-the 4 year old can be quite the tornado in his own right, but your big boys could probably handle him.  When he goes over to my 2nd son's apt all the big boys throw him around like a doll (then they bring him home and he goes right to sleep!).

We leave Monday morning and I woke up this morning with PINKEYE!!  I'm waiting to get in to see the dr and DH is picking up an eye patch for me.  This is not the way I want to begin my vacation!

I'm jealous of everyone who has temps in the 60's.  I need to relocate way way north...


----------



## tlinus

Holly Goheavy said:


> Hmmm, can mr mac do any home repairs?  We might be able to work something out...



  

if he does, then she may want to start leasing him out to help pay for her upcoming vacation!!!!


----------



## tlinus

Today is my baby girl's 8th birthday   Where has the time gone??? Oldest one just turned 12 now the mid bean is 8.....littlest bean will be 6 in October 

Rainy here today. Its supposed to all clear up by this afternoon and we are going to have a gorgeous weekend!!  

I will skip the margarita and have a beer - what time is their meeting? 2:30??


----------



## Holly Goheavy

Happy Happy Birthday Mid-Bean!!  Eat some cake for me!


----------



## loribell

Happy Birthday Court!!!!!!!


----------



## GemmaPixie

Hey guys. I've just got 2 new tattoos!! Getting ready for my Universal holiday (you know the way we are trashy with tattoos and practically naked! lol)


----------



## tlinus

GemmaPixie said:


> Hey guys. I've just got 2 new tattoos!! Getting ready for my Universal holiday (you know the way we are trashy with tattoos and practically naked! lol)



        

don't forget smoking drunkards    too!!


----------



## marciemi

Hi all - just checking in briefly before I get back to packing for the weeklong trip.  A full-size bike, plus 5 people, doesn't leave much space for packing everything else we need!  Going to have 4 more bikes on the hitch, and I have all the sleeping bags, pillows, and bedding in a soft sided roof carrier.  Packed it all loosely last night and was amazed - I almost had reasonable visibility through the rear view mirror.  Then realized I hadn't packed the cooler - a big, wheeled one.  Oops!  Had to move everything around to make room for it - much reduced visibility now!

Get to drive through beautiful Chicago tomorrow - my favorite!  Grandma and Grandpa called and said they'd just gotten DS12 a beautiful set of golf clubs at a garage sale so he can go golfing while there (no room for the clubs!) - so he doesn't have to go through withdrawal going a whole week without golf!  Just called and made him a tee-time!  

Then I just spend an hour or so ironing labels on all of DS12's camp clothes and writing his name on everything else.  Lots of fun!

Hopefully I'll get to say goodbye tonight to you guys!  Have a great week - hold down the fort without me!


----------



## Holly Goheavy

Have a fabulous time Marcie and be safe driving!!


----------



## loribell

Have fun Marcie and get some rest. Better go to the bathroom a few extra times before you are down to the outhouse!!!!!!


----------



## t-and-a

Fan2CSkr said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> I'm glad you are set with your margarita's for tonight! I will have one with ya and toast to them. I am so intereseted to hear about that alli! I am happy you are having great results. I am pretty sure my husband and I are gonna check it out soon. Which slimfast flavors are best?



I like the chocolate royale and strawberries and cream the best in the SlimFast Optima.


----------



## damo

Have a great trip Marcie!


----------



## macraven

GemmaPixie said:


> You posted that at 4am my time- sorry I wasn't up Mac or I would have played.
> 
> And don't worry about cheating- I win EVERYTHING whetehr the other person is cheating or not!





 




t-and-a said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I just wanted to stop in and say hello before I head out to work. I know everyone will be thinking about the big group that's meeting at Margaritaville today .
> I'm trying to limit my fat grams to less than 12 grams and no more than 1200 calories per day for me, but he can have more because he's a man. Oh, and I'm taking that fat blocking pill that just came available OTC, called Alli. You have to watch fat or it will punish you. So far, I've done ok and it hasn't punished me. I started it a week ago today and have lost 5 lb. so far.



think the homies are thinking about us???
well, we are thinking about them......

alli............1200 calories/day.........low fat foods..........hello miss skinny!
in about 2 months, we'll be fighting over who gets your old clothes.
you will be too thin to wear them.

good luck with the dieting.




Holly Goheavy said:


> Hmmm, can mr mac do any home repairs?  We might be able to work something out...




hahahhhahahahahahhahahahhha........ 

mr mac took a second job for 5 years.  with the money he made, we spent it all on paying some men to do the handyman work in the house..
mr mac can't even paint a room.  one year he worked the other job just to pay someone to paint the rooms in the  house.





tlinus said:


> Today is my baby girl's 8th birthday   Where has the time gone??? Oldest one just turned 12 now the mid bean is 8.....littlest bean will be 6 in October
> 
> Rainy here today. Its supposed to all clear up by this afternoon and we are going to have a gorgeous weekend!!








 to bean #3. hooray

yes, tracie the littles grow up too fast.

still nippy here today.  was 59 degrees at 4:30 this afternoon.





marciemi said:


> Hi all - just checking in briefly before I get back to packing for the weeklong trip.
> 
> Get to drive through beautiful Chicago tomorrow - my favorite!
> 
> Hopefully I'll get to say goodbye tonight to you guys!  Have a great week - hold down the fort without me!




miss you all ready marcie.

when you drive thru chgo, honk the horn when you go down the toll way at the great america exit.
if you take 41 to chi town, then honk the horn at the wadsworth rd exit going east.

i'll wave as you go by.

hoping your week is wonderful.


----------



## marciemi

Stopping in to say goodbye!  Thanks for all the good wishes!  We just spent too long finishing up a Disney (Mickey) 1000 piece photomosaic puzzle that we've been working on on and off for about a month.  Somehow it became necessary to finish it before we left so we're finally heading off to bed now!

Got my porta-potty packed Lori (actually it's kind of a jug with a special "female" adaptor!) for those middle of the night emergencies (the guys can all just open the door and aim  but it doesn't work as well for me!).  

Mac - we'll wave as we go by.  I'll guess around noonish by the time we hit there, assuming we get everything in the car and everyone out of bed and on the road by 9 or so!


----------



## t-and-a

macraven said:


> think the homies are thinking about us???
> well, we are thinking about them......
> 
> alli............1200 calories/day.........low fat foods..........hello miss skinny!
> in about 2 months, we'll be fighting over who gets your old clothes.
> you will be too thin to wear them.
> 
> good luck with the dieting.



No, they're not thinking about us! They're having too much fun! 

Thanks for the good luck wish on the dieting! I'm hoping to lose 10 - 20 lb. I have clothes that I can't wear now that I was wearing 2 and 3 years ago and if I lose about 10 lb. I think I can wear them....10 more and I'll really be happy!

Oh and happy birthday to Tlinus' baby girl! 

Have fun Marcie!


----------



## loribell

Hey Alison, you floating away yet? We are now at 18 days of straight rain with more in the forecast every day through Tuesday!

Good luck with the diet. I bought some of the Alli the other day, need to get the slim fast and get started.


----------



## t-and-a

loribell said:


> Hey Alison, you floating away yet? We are now at 18 days of straight rain with more in the forecast every day through Tuesday!
> 
> Good luck with the diet. I bought some of the Alli the other day, need to get the slim fast and get started.




It's only raining a little each day here, but not yesterday or today. We're not getting it quite as bad as you are. We have at least a 30% chance for the next 9 days for some rain, but you never know....that could change. That's the thing about weather in this part of the country.....if you don't like it, just wait a little bit and it will change.  I hope you get some relief on the rain soon!

Thanks on the diet...Good luck to you too, just remember to be careful and watch your fat, or it will PUNISH you!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Well to those who have the willpower that I so very lack .... good luck with your diets!

I am happy to be done with a loooonnngg week of training our newbie.  I  know I'm a team leader for a reason, but really.  When you're stuck training someone who isn't particularly quick, thinks he knows more than he does, and fails to write anything down so that he needs to ask the same questions over and over, it makes for a long week.  My trainee was paired with someone else for 3 weeks before he came to me, and I was ticked that his other trainer really took the easy way out and only taught him two or three things in 3 weeks.  And he still doesn't know how to do those.  I had expected my trainee to be a lot further along.  Sometimes, I hate my job.  Now at least he's on vacation next week and I get a break from training for a bit.  I just hope he doesn't forget everything I tried to drill into him while he's on vacation.  

Anyway, I am off to Curves.  Hope everyone is enjoying her (or his) weekend!


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning all-

tlinus- Happy belated birthday to your DD!    
Hope she had a great day yesterday 

marciemi- Have a safe and good trip! Waving to you from the northwest suburbs of Chicago also 

Hi to all   


Today there is a barbeque for lunch for the residents and the families at the nursing home where my grandma lives. We will be having lunch there with her and they have some small activities for the kids. They do this once a yr at the nursing home. Should be somewhat fun.  
Then we will be going off to church later this afternoon.

* If I can also ask for some prayers-prayer request. My DH just got laid off from his job of 7 yrs, last night  . My DH has taken the news well, better than I am taking it. I have been sad and crying, probably of the financial strain we will be in in the immediate future. DH is doing ok, he is kinda relieved of the stress he was under for many months with the owners and the president of the company he worked for. The vice-president of the co. really fought for him to keep him, but the new owner wants DH out, as the new owner wants his own employees. DH worked for a very small company and there had been many layoffs the past few months, so DH knew one of these days his time was coming to get laid off. DH has been putting his resume on monster.com for a couple of months. If you gals can just pray he gets another job soon.Thanks! Sorry for the TMI, but I just need prayers on this situation. 
My kids are very happy DH is going to be home now, as for many yrs, DH has worked about a 30 min drive each way 5 days/week with only a 10 day/yr paid vacation and that's it for vacation/sick benefits per year. I am somewhat happy DH is home too, but I worry about finances. DH is going to the unemployment office Monday morning. 
DH doesn't get severance pay, but the vice pres. offered to pay our COBRA insurance for the month of July  
I am glad we were able to get our vacation in to Hershey Park before this happened. 
Any prayers for this situation appreciated. Thanks


----------



## AlexandNessa

Rose, that is not TMI.  I am very sorry your hubby lost his job, and I hope he finds a new one right quick.  I will be praying for you.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Stopping in to say goodbye!  Thanks for all the good wishes!
> 
> Mac - we'll wave as we go by.  I'll guess around noonish by the time we hit there, assuming we get everything in the car and everyone out of bed and on the road by 9 or so!




marcy, be sure to wave.
in just 14 more minutes you will be seeing me jump up and down to get your attention.

maybe i will be naked.
then you will notice me.....


----------



## macraven

t-and-a said:


> No, they're not thinking about us! They're having too much fun!
> 
> Thanks for the good luck wish on the dieting! I'm hoping to lose 10 - 20 lb. I have clothes that I can't wear now that I was wearing 2 and 3 years ago and if I lose about 10 lb. I think I can wear them....10 more and I'll really be happy!




   they aren't thinking of us ???     


you can do it, you'll lose the weight and then have a new wardrobe.
well, kind of new, you haven't worn them in a couple of years.
i guess this means we don't get your old handouts then on clothes.


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> Hey Alison, you floating away yet? We are now at 18 days of straight rain with more in the forecast every day through Tuesday!
> 
> Good luck with the diet. I bought some of the Alli the other day, need to get the slim fast and get started.




lori, do you know where ft. sill is?
i stayed in Lawton for a short time when my son was in basic and ait at that base.

at midnight 100 degrees that august............whew


give me a heads up when you start the alli.
i might be interested in trying it if my curves adventures, well, exercise really, doesn't make the progress for me that i want.


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> Well to those who have the willpower that I so very lack .... good luck with your diets!
> 
> I am happy to be done with a loooonnngg week of training our newbie.  I  *know I'm a team leader for a reason, but really.  When you're stuck training someone who isn't particularly quick, thinks he knows more than he does, and fails to write anything down so that he needs to ask the same questions over and over, it makes for a long week.*  My trainee was paired with someone else for 3 weeks before he came to me, and I was ticked that his other trainer really took the easy way out and only taught him two or three things in 3 weeks.  And he still doesn't know how to do those.  I had expected my trainee to be a lot further along.  Sometimes, I hate my job.  Now at least he's on vacation next week and I get a break from training for a bit.  I just hope he doesn't forget everything I tried to drill into him while he's on vacation.
> 
> Anyway, I am* off to Curves.*  Hope everyone is enjoying her (or his) weekend!






sounds like the employee you are training is lazy.
think of it as raising a child.  repeat everything 10 times and then again each day.  whew......
so glad those days are behind me.....




curves, eh..........when you come back you will be 2 lbs lighter.  thinkiing positive here


----------



## macraven

roseprincess said:


> Good morning all-
> 
> 
> ** If I can also ask for some prayers-prayer request.* My DH just got laid off from his job of 7 yrs, last night  . My DH has taken the news well, better than I am taking it. I have been sad and crying, probably of the financial strain we will be in in the immediate future. DH is doing ok, he is kinda relieved of the stress he was under for many months with the owners and the president of the company he worked for. The vice-president of the co. really fought for him to keep him, but the new owner wants DH out, as the new owner wants his own employees. DH worked for a very small company and there had been many layoffs the past few months, so DH knew one of these days his time was coming to get laid off. DH has been putting his resume on monster.com for a couple of months.* If you gals can just pray he gets another job soon.Thanks! Sorry for the TMI, but I just need prayers on this situation.
> I am glad we were able to get our vacation in to Hershey Park before this happened.
> Any prayers for this situation appreciated. Thanks *


*


rose, i have you and your family on my prayer list.  i will lift this up on my morning and evening prayers.

things will work out.
your husband will probably be getting a dream job that will be fantastic.

that is good that the employer will cover the cobra for july.  i know you had an appointment for chrissy with the heart doctor coming up soon.  thought you had july and then they office switched it.  i hope all goes well with chrissy.  i know you have mentioned before of her heart surgery when she was a little.  i understand your worries and fears.

we are here for you rose.   

i know i speak for everyone here inside this box, we are concerned for you and grateful you were able to have the family vacation before all of this happened.*


----------



## t-and-a

Oh Rosemarie, my heart goes out to you and your family. I hope your husband finds a job very quickly. I am so sorry your family has to go through this!


----------



## t-and-a

macraven said:


> maybe i will be naked.
> then you will notice me.....


----------



## macraven

t-and-a said:


>





well, it was one way for her to know who i am.
just standing there by the highway not everyone would take notice.
have to have a hook.......


----------



## t-and-a

macraven said:


> well, it was one way for her to know who i am.
> just standing there by the highway not everyone would take notice.
> have to have a hook.......



Oh, OK, so she would be looking for a naked woman and say OH, there's MAC!


----------



## macraven

t-and-a said:


> Oh, OK, so she would be looking for a naked woman and say OH, there's MAC!



ewwwwww
who wants to look at a nakid woman???



maybe i will just hold a lot of balloons instead.....


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hello homies!  I am just checking in and deciding what I want for dinner.  I had my heart set on a hamburger since I haven't had one in ages, but Mike got me all excited when he said he bought potato rolls this morning.  He didn't.  He bought kaiser rolls that are just too dang big for the burger.  Life is very hard for me, isn't it?  

My family is at my cousin's wedding in Florida for the weekend.  I am very upset that I'm not there, but honestly folks, who the heck gets married on a Sunday night?  Really?  When 95% of your guests are coming in from out of town, who thinks it's a good idea to get married on a Sunday night?  Not afternoon.  Starting at 6:30 in the evening.  Why not just save more $$ and have it on a Monday or Tuesday night?  

So anyway, I'm in charge of my aging grandmother while my parents and sister are away.  I think I need to go sit with her tomorrow.  I tried to get her out and about today, but she would have none of it.  Then she called me 4 hours later thinking she was calling my sister (who is in FL for the wedding) and saying that she missed me.  So, please, think of me while I'm sitting her apartment with the TV entirely too loud because she refuses to get her hearing checked and watching the Game Show network with her for hours and looking at pictures I've seen 100x.  Because I know I'm not getting her out tomorrow either. I just don't get it.  I guess I would jump at the chance to get out and have lunch somewhere, but she'd rather sit at home by herself.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I was rummaging in my garage today, as I'm planning to have a tag/yard/garage sale (whatever you want to call it). My dad gave me a lot of stuff from his house that he doesn't need. I actually ended up with a TON of Disney and Universal stuff. 

Lots of Universal cups. Lots.

Including one from HHN VI!


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> Hello homies!  I am just checking in and deciding what I want for dinner.  I had my heart set on a hamburger since I haven't had one in ages, but Mike got me all excited when he said he bought potato rolls this morning.  He didn't.  He bought kaiser rolls that are just too dang big for the burger.  Life is very hard for me, isn't it?
> 
> My family is at my cousin's wedding in Florida for the weekend.  I am very upset that I'm not there, but honestly folks, who the heck gets married on a Sunday night?  Really?  When 95% of your guests are coming in from out of town, who thinks it's a good idea to get married on a Sunday night?  Not afternoon.  Starting at 6:30 in the evening.  Why not just save more $$ and have it on a Monday or Tuesday night?
> 
> So anyway, I'm in charge of my aging grandmother while my parents and sister are away.  I think I need to go sit with her tomorrow.  I tried to get her out and about today, but she would have none of it.  Then she called me 4 hours later thinking she was calling my sister (who is in FL for the wedding) and saying that she missed me.  So, please, think of me while I'm sitting her apartment with the TV entirely too loud because she refuses to get her hearing checked and watching the Game Show network with her for hours and looking at pictures I've seen 100x.  Because I know I'm not getting her out tomorrow either. I just don't get it.  I guess I would jump at the chance to get out and have lunch somewhere, but she'd rather sit at home by herself.




i bet you're wishing now you were going to a sunday night wedding.....

put a little jack daniels in her coffee and she won't complain if you turn the tv down.  hey, you could even change the channels then jodie..


----------



## loribell

Hey Mac we live about an hour from Ft Sill. My Aunt lived in Lawton when I was little. Yes it can get very hot here. Now when the rain lets up and the sun comes through it immediately heats up in to the 90's and gets very humid. Guess thats why it doesn't really bother us to go to Florida in July/Aug. 

Rose so sorry to hear about your husband. Just have faith and know that good things are coming your way. Things will be much better with the new job. 

Jodie - good luck sitting with your grandma tomorrow. 

DM good luck with the garage sale. 

I think I am going to finally make an attempt at Ebaying some stuff off. Wish me luck.


----------



## tlinus

Morning all!

Rose - my p & pt for your family now. I know DH will find a great job really soon. Try not to worry too much.  

mac - it was your favorite bean's birthday (ya know #2) and we are having cake for her today for our parents - she is having a kids party next Sunday at a sports place (rollerskating/rockclimbing) around here.

to all the dieters -      YOU CAN DO IT!!!!

Thanks for all the Happy Bday wishes for Court. She enjoyed all of the smilies and said you guys were so nice!  

Off to clean up this pit a little before the family comes over at 3pm....and my stepdad always arrives early and looks for snacks to pick on  so I want to have everything ready to go at 2:30


----------



## Holly Goheavy

Rose-my thoughts are with you   I know it's scary but I'm sure something will come up really soon!!    

One more sleep!!  Today is packing and loading up the car and this time tomorrow I should be pulling in to PBH!!!!


----------



## yankeepenny

Rosemarie


----------



## yankeepenny

hope you are all having a good weekend. to those of you drowning, send some rain to the parched northeast.
it is not 95 today, but 65. 
feast or famine, i swear. 

my car got hit in the grocery store parking lot friday afternoon. someone was backing into a spot and hit the car.
*since i was loading groceries, i got hit.*

i am okay- bruises and a sprain. 3 hour er visit.  

but i am fine.  
the real sucky part? i am off until the 9th. will the rest of the vacay go better????????


----------



## roseprincess

Yankee Penny- So sorry you got hit in the parking lot   
Hope your ankle heals ok and your bruises too. 


Thanks all, for your prayers and concerns. It really means alot to me, DH, and my kiddos  Keep on praying for us.   


*Loribell or anyone that could help me- I need to know how to sell on EBay.
Like a step-by step instructional way, as how to list something. How to register to sell something, what is the fee to list on EBay,etc.
I never done anything like this before. Never done this or Craigslist.
If anyone can PM me step-by step instruction to list on EBay and/or Craig's list, that would be great! 

I really don't have the time to look up and post on the Budget board on asking how to list on EBAy, so that's why I'm asking you all. Thanks!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Sorry, roseprincess, I wish I could help you with a guide to Ebay, but I barely have a login to that.

Well, I am a bit sad as I'm sure my whole family is prepping for my cousin's wedding.  Like our wedding, my brother will be officiating the ceremony.  Mike and I did that because we wanted our wedding to be personal and poignant, and my brother was awesome.  My cousin is Catholic, his soon-to-be wife is Jewish, so it made sense for my brother to officiate again.  I'm sorry I'll miss it, but I have to work tomorrow because the 4th of July holiday week is a very popular vacation week, and I was not lucky enough to get it off.

Anyway, I am quite happy that my grandmother wanted to get out today, and I was not stuck inside watching the Game Show Network. 

It's actually a beauteous day here, and I am just waiting for Mike to get home from work and we'll sit outside with a frosty beverage and just spend our QT together.


----------



## loribell

Sorry Rose - I really have no idea how to do it. My sister does quite a bit so if she will ever get out of her poor pitiful me, mad at the world attitude I will ask her. Right now she isn't even answering her phone!  If no one else has responded by then I will send whatever info on to you that I get. 

Glad to got grandma to get out of the house today Jodie.

Very little rain yesterday & so far it hasn't yet today. Power went out last night about 11 for some reason, came back on about 1:30. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Hey everyone!  I'm back!  We had a WONDERFUL trip!  We stayed at PBH for the 1st time and loved it.  It's just beautiful.  If you're debating on whether or not to stay there, you should try it.  I think you'll be hooked!  We even got a FREE upgrade to club level room!!   

We got to go to the meet on Friday and met Bubba's mom (of course, since she was the one who put it together), MetroWest (aka Todd), keishashadow (aka Janet), and letsbgoofy (aka Sue and husband Pat).  So it was just 7 of us.  But it was so much fun to get to meet them all and put faces to names.  Greg and I left after we all had eaten so I don't know if the rest of them went for the MIB ride and/or to meet phamton.  

I'll try to post some pictures soon.  
-melissa


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> Hey Mac we live about an hour from Ft Sill. My Aunt lived in Lawton when I was little. Yes it can get very hot here. Now when the rain lets up and the sun comes through it immediately heats up in to the 90's and gets very humid. Guess thats why it doesn't really bother us to go to Florida in July/Aug.
> 
> .



i have been to lawton twice.
i flew into ok city and rented a car for the drive to lawton.  there was no way in heck i was going to go on that 7 seater commuter flight from the main airport to the one in lawton.

that area is very nice.  
i grew up in the st louis area aka as the armpit of the usa........i'm used to the humidity and heat. 




Holly Goheavy said:


> One more sleep!!  Today is packing and loading up the car and this time tomorrow I should be pulling in to PBH!!!!



you lucky ducky.........i'm not even in single digits yet.
have a super time!
we'll miss you.



yankeepenny said:


> my car got hit in the grocery store parking lot friday afternoon. someone was backing into a spot and hit the car.
> *since i was loading groceries, i got hit.*
> 
> i am okay- bruises and a sprain. 3 hour er visit.
> 
> but i am fine.
> the real sucky part? i am off until the 9th. will the rest of the vacay go better????????



penny, that is horrible you got hit by the car.
i hope that person handled everything and took care of you.
what did they say in the ER?

and, i dearly hope that the car did not run over your bad foot........
keep us posted on how you are doing.




roseprincess said:


> Thanks all, for your prayers and concerns. It really means alot to me, DH, and my kiddos  Keep on praying for us.
> 
> 
> *Loribell or anyone that could help me- I need to know how to sell on EBay.
> Like a step-by step instructional way, as how to list something. How to register to sell something, what is the fee to list on EBay,etc.
> I never done anything like this before. Never done this or Craigslist.
> If anyone can PM me step-by step instruction to list on EBay and/or Craig's list, that would be great!
> 
> Thanks!



rosie, i know nothing about ebay.  i hope someone hear can help you out.
look back a few pages and see who was the one that talked about ebay selling.  maybe you could pm them if they don't post here often.
i know dark maruader does ebay and i think one gal that posts here does ebay.  thought it was tracie but i could be wrong.




AlexandNessa said:


> Anyway, I am quite happy that my grandmother wanted to get out today, and I was not stuck inside watching the Game Show Network.



sorry you are missing the wedding celebration..  it is tough not to be there when the family is.  i'm sure they'll give you pics of it so you can share in the excitement of it.

how is grandma watch coming along now?
have her watch some of my fave shows.  put on court tv and watch forensic files or the history channel.  she'll love it !


----------



## macraven

NashvilleTrio said:


> Hey everyone!  I'm back!  We had a WONDERFUL trip!  We stayed at PBH for the 1st time and loved it.  It's just beautiful.  If you're debating on whether or not to stay there, you should try it.  I think you'll be hooked!  We even got a FREE upgrade to club level room!!
> 
> We got to go to the meet on Friday and met Bubba's mom (of course, since she was the one who put it together), MetroWest (aka Todd), keishashadow (aka Janet), and letsbgoofy (aka Sue and husband Pat).  So it was just 7 of us.  But it was so much fun to get to meet them all and put faces to names.  Greg and I left after we all had eaten so I don't know if the rest of them went for the MIB ride and/or to meet phamton.
> 
> I'll try to post some pictures soon.
> -melissa





i'm waiting for the pics!

so glad your trip was super.
and that is so neat you got to meet up with some of the homies

tell us all about your trip now


----------



## AlexandNessa

NashvilleTrio said:


> Hey everyone!  I'm back!  We had a WONDERFUL trip!  We stayed at PBH for the 1st time and loved it.  It's just beautiful.  If you're debating on whether or not to stay there, you should try it.  I think you'll be hooked!  We even got a FREE upgrade to club level room!!
> 
> We got to go to the meet on Friday and met Bubba's mom (of course, since she was the one who put it together), MetroWest (aka Todd), keishashadow (aka Janet), and letsbgoofy (aka Sue and husband Pat).  So it was just 7 of us.  But it was so much fun to get to meet them all and put faces to names.  Greg and I left after we all had eaten so I don't know if the rest of them went for the MIB ride and/or to meet phamton.
> 
> I'll try to post some pictures soon.
> -melissa



Excellent upgrade!  Glad you had a great trip. Post those pics!


----------



## marciemi

Just a quick hi from the beautiful Detroit area here!  I'm on Grandma's dial-up AOL connection so just getting to this page took me 30 minutes so I didn't get a chance to go back through all the pages I've missed!  And won't have a chance to until I get back next weekend.  So far it's been cool but nice out here and the guys are golfing like crazy.  I'm just hanging out with Grandma and visiting old friends (this is where we moved from last year).  Heading up to the cabin tomorrow!  Looking forward to catching up with you guys once we get back!


----------



## AlexandNessa

macraven said:


> how is grandma watch coming along now?
> have her watch some of my fave shows.  put on court tv and watch forensic files or the history channel.  she'll love it !



Thanks for asking.  My grandmother is a piece of work.  I wish she liked those shows (as I do too), but unless it's a show where the host has one of those long, really skinny microphones, it's a no-go for grandma.  

She is becoming forgetful and that worries me.  She likes to shop on her own for a bit so I usually trail behind for a while.  When it was time to tail her more closely, I looked over her grocery list, and she had picked up her milk, but she neglected the orange juice which is right next to the milk.  So I told her we needed to go back for her orange juice, and she said she was going to get the orange juice when she got her milk.  The milk was already in her cart.  And she only had about 10 items in her big cart.  Easy enough to see.  That can happen, but when I rattled off the things she had left to get on her list, she again said that she needed milk.  I suppose her mind is going because she won't get out, join a senior center, make any friends outside of our small family, and watches the Game Show network incessantly and plays solitaire.

Anyway, my family called me from the wedding last night (again, a Sunday night, people?!).  I was happy for them but very sad I couldn't be there.  My brother and SIL were there from California, and my other cousin was home from the service, and my niece was a flower girl.  I'm still upset.


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> Thanks for asking.  My grandmother is a piece of work.  I wish she liked those shows (as I do too), but unless it's a show where the host has one of those long, really skinny microphones, it's a no-go for grandma.
> 
> She is becoming forgetful and that worries me.  She likes to shop on her own for a bit so I usually trail behind for a while.  When it was time to tail her more closely, I looked over her grocery list, and she had picked up her milk, but she neglected the orange juice which is right next to the milk.  So I told her we needed to go back for her orange juice, and she said she was going to get the orange juice when she got her milk.  The milk was already in her cart.  And she only had about 10 items in her big cart.  Easy enough to see.  That can happen, but when I rattled off the things she had left to get on her list, she again said that she needed milk.  I suppose her mind is going because she won't get out, join a senior center, make any friends outside of our small family, and watches the Game Show network incessantly and plays solitaire.
> 
> Anyway, my family called me from the wedding last night (again, a Sunday night, people?!).  I was happy for them but very sad I couldn't be there.  My brother and SIL were there from California, and my other cousin was home from the service, and my niece was a flower girl. * I'm still upset*.




jodie....... 


and








i know it's tough being left behind.  i think it was quite noble of you to volunteer to take care of grandma.


my mom is like your gmom.  she doesn't get out of the house but once a week for church or for a doctor appointment.  the mind stays more active when the elderly have more exposure to others.

you are a good granddaughter!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Just a quick hi from the beautiful Detroit area here!  I'm on Grandma's dial-up AOL connection so just getting to this page took me 30 minutes so I didn't get a chance to go back through all the pages I've missed!  And won't have a chance to until I get back next weekend.  So far it's been cool but nice out here and the guys are golfing like crazy.  I'm just hanging out with Grandma and visiting old friends (this is where we moved from last year).  Heading up to the cabin tomorrow!  Looking forward to catching up with you guys once we get back!





so, what you are saying is i should take cliff notes for you???

hope your vacay is great


----------



## loribell

Penny - hope everything is okay. That on top of the toe?! Wonderful! Hope the rest of the vacation goes much better.

Jodie - lots of hugs to you. How old is your gma?

Have a great monday everyone!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Thanks, guys.  My grandma is 84.  I know because she doesn't let you forget it.  She didn't even come to my wedding because we live in NJ, but got married in Maine.  My aunt (her other daughter) lives in NH, only about an hour away from where we got married.  We thought she'd jump at the chance to get out of the house and spend time with her other daughter (as well as go to my wedding), but she wouldn't hear of it.  She decided that the drive was too far, and so my mom had to ask some of her friends that I didn't know and who weren't coming to the wedding to check in on her while we were away for the wedding.  

She has really taken a toll on my poor mom, and my mom has vowed that she will never do this to us "kids."  There, of course, is also animosity between my mom who lives a mile away from my grandma and my aunt who lives in NH who never comes to see my grandma.  Well, she did once in 6 years.  My aunt calls once a week, and my grandma gets excited.  Meanwhile, we take the toll of trying to take care of someone who doesn't want to take care of herself.  I'm sure there are many of you out there who can relate to that scenario. 

Wow, talk about TMI!  

OK, the weather is beautiful today.  I need to spend some time outside before doing the stuff I need to do to get ready for work.  Hope everyone had a good weekend, and to those of you who were lucky enough to take this week of vacation, HAVE FUN!


----------



## macraven

i totally understand jodie.

it sounds like my dysfunctional family.


we put the *fun* in dys*fun*ctional


----------



## bubba's mom

Quik hello homies!    I'm back....well, sorta    I'm in Ocala, Fl. at my DFIL's house for the week....I just read and caught up on thread..... doesn't look like I missed _too _much...   (except poor penny who has THE worst dern luck....girl...you are an accident lookin' for a place to happen!    )

I have to go to the store and Walmart and I have a whole suitcase of wash to do today...but I will get back to catching up on the boards and posting TR. (Took daily notes/mini-TR, so shouldn't be too bad for me).  

Well, off to unpack what's left of clean clothes and run to stores..... thanks for thinking of us at the meet...we most certainly DID think about you all....  (& even talked about some of you   ...but nothing bad!   )

Be back later homes.......


----------



## macraven

and exactly which ones were discussed.......

hey homie, glad you checked in with us.

hope the rest of your trip is as super as the first part at UO.




did you walk around all day with paper and pencil in the parks?


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> and exactly which ones were discussed.......



 



> did you walk around all day with paper and pencil in the parks?




 ...no, took a few "voice memos" on the cell phone and typed up a summary of each day before bed every nite


----------



## tlinus

wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! bubba's mom checking in from Florida!!!!! cannot wait for your trippie and pics


----------



## bubba's mom

What happened Tracie?  You did 100 posts in like 2 days....and you only did 30something in a week?    I am slightly dissappointed  

We took 690 pictures, so i have a lot of uploading to do....


----------



## loribell

Hey Barb can't wait to hear all about it! Have fun visiting your FIL.


----------



## macraven

it's kewl to be barb.  she gets two vacations out of this one.
one week at UO and another week in florida.......yoo whoo.........




i think she did a quick drive by..........and so glad she did stop in to give us a shout out


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hey, welcome back to the boards, Barb.  Can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## t-and-a

Hey everybody!

Lori, are you still about to float away? It's rained off and on here yesterday and today.

Penny, bless your heart, you sound like me. I'm accident prone. I slipped going up on my porch last week and whacked the crap out of my leg (I honestly thought was broken for about two hours). My ankle and shin are still black and blue! 

Barb, we would LOVE to see pictures when you get time!!!!!


----------



## loribell

Hey Alison! It rained just a little on Satudrday & then overnight & early this morning. Today has been a fairly nice day. There is still rain in the forecast through Wednesday at this point but who knows?

How about you?


----------



## t-and-a

loribell said:


> Hey Alison! It rained just a little on Satudrday & then overnight & early this morning. Today has been a fairly nice day. There is still rain in the forecast through Wednesday at this point but who knows?
> 
> How about you?



Yeah, there's a 30 - 60% chance for the next 10 days....


----------



## t-and-a

Hey! I just hit my 500th post and suddenly, I'm a DIS Veteran!


----------



## xmattodx

Thought I'd pop in and say hello.

I just spent the last three days reading through this thread from the first post to the last. I must say that the middle third was quite heavy. I hope all are doing well now.

(Don't ask why I spent three days reading this...suffice it to say I'll be home for the first time in 6 months and am looking forward to hearing English as that is the only language I speak).

Will be home in Atlanta for 5 weeks and then off to Orlando for 10 days. Can't wait.

In the future I'll be the geeky looking kid eavesdropping on you, the cool kids', conversations. Don't mind me.


----------



## tlinus

xmattodx said:


> Thought I'd pop in and say hello.
> 
> I just spent the last three days reading through this thread from the first post to the last. I must say that the middle third was quite heavy. I hope all are doing well now.
> 
> (Don't ask why I spent three days reading this...suffice it to say I'll be home for the first time in 6 months and am looking forward to hearing English as that is the only language I speak).
> 
> Will be home in Atlanta for 5 weeks and then off to Orlando for 10 days. Can't wait.
> 
> In the future I'll be the geeky looking kid eavesdropping on you, the cool kids', conversations. Don't mind me.




You will get the official "WELCOME" from the OP of the thread when she drops in again, but let me welcome you here and say  HI!!! Come back and read/post often!!!


----------



## loribell

xmattodx a great big welcome to you. Please do stop back by often. 


Have a great day everyone!


----------



## loribell

Congrats on hitting 500 posts Alison.


----------



## goNDmay9

Hi guys I am back!!!  Orlando was AWESOME of course.  I have been back a week now but work has been insane.  I am going to start on my TP TODAY!!  i don't have all my pics with me but if i don't start now it will never get done!!


----------



## bubba's mom

t-and-a said:


> Hey! I just hit my 500th post and suddenly, I'm a DIS Veteran!



    WOOHOO Alison!! You go girl!  

Also, as tlinus said, macraven gives the "official" welcomes here....but welcome xmattodx ....hope you stick around!


----------



## loribell

goNDmay9 said:


> Hi guys I am back!!!  Orlando was AWESOME of course.  I have been back a week now but work has been insane.  I am going to start on my TP TODAY!!  i don't have all my pics with me but if i don't start now it will never get done!!



Can't wait to see your trippie & some fresh pics! Glad you had a great trip.


----------



## macraven

to our homie from the farthest away from the darkside...


*Xmattodx*

all the way from P ville and finally read up on our jibber jabber.


we are so glad you decided to join in !

we love newbies!  and oldies

what dates will you be in orlando?
doing the motherland and the darkside?

a lot of us here do both parks


sorry i did not get to welcome you when you first posted.
i have a son in the hospital as of yesterday and not been able to check my emails.
but, i am here for now ........but where are you now?  i get it, time difference.


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> Hi guys I am back!!!  Orlando was AWESOME of course.  I have been back a week now but work has been insane.  I am going to start on my TP TODAY!!  i don't have all my pics with me but if i don't start now it will never get done!!



hey homie, what happened with the car deal?
did you get the price lowered by calling the competitior?


----------



## Holly Goheavy

Hey Everyone!  We're here, sitting in our room looking at the harbor and eating pizza for dinner.  

Mac-I hope everything is ok with your son      I'm thinking about you!

smattodx-welcome to the boards!

I have the very beginnings of a trip report on that board, and I have PICS!!  I even have FOOD pics from Margaritaville!


----------



## yankeepenny

HAPPY  FOURTHOFJULY


ENJOY TOMORROW EVERYONE!


----------



## bubba's mom

See the *surprise *here....well, started anyway....more to come!!  

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=19540611#post19540611


----------



## GemmaPixie

Happy 4th of July to all you americans....enjoy!! It's technically 4th july where I am! Wish it was a special day here....can I share you specialness??


----------



## bubba's mom

GemmaPixie said:


> Happy 4th of July to all you americans....enjoy!! It's technically 4th july where I am! Wish it was a special day here....*can I share you specialness*??




sure, but i can't afford to pay you for the day off....sorry!


----------



## GemmaPixie

LOL Don't worry....I don't work. Im a student bum


----------



## macraven

Holly Goheavy said:


> Hey Everyone!  We're here, sitting in our room looking at the harbor and eating pizza for dinner.
> 
> Mac-I hope everything is ok with your son      I'm thinking about you!
> 
> smattodx-welcome to the boards!
> 
> I have the very beginnings of a trip report on that board, and I have PICS!!  I even have FOOD pics from Margaritaville!





WOO HOO..........we   pictures.  they are so easy to read...


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> See the *surprise *here....well, started anyway....more to come!!
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=19540611#post19540611





and another WOO HOO..........i smell more pics!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> and another WOO HOO..........*i smell more pics*!



yep...close to 50 of 'em


----------



## bubba's mom

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!!!!

Hope everyone has a great holiday...and if you don't live in the USA, still celebrate   with us! 

Happy Birthday United States.....


.....and my Father-In-Law!


----------



## macraven

happy 4th to you all.


mummy dust to everyone of you.


i'm just hanging around the house today.
what's the rest of you up to?

fireworks, weenies on the grill, sleeping in late, painting the toenails, making potatoe salad, fighting with the kids, cleaning the house, mowing the lawn, dreaming of UO, catching an afternoon movie, watching a parade, going swimming, having a picnic, washing the dog, doing a crossword puzzle, grocery shopping, yaking with friends, going to a cook out, putting up your UO trippie, making brownies, drinking, scrubbing the tub, watering the garden, celebrating canada day 2 days late, dising...........


pick 2 of above


----------



## keishashadow

I survived another grueling, hot, crowded & expensive commando expedition to Orlando...can't wait to go back 

Just got the luggage dropped off - we had an equipment delay (1st word out of my mouth - compensation? he-he; once again i embarrass the old man to death ; yet garner free tix .

then the airport closed for 1-1/2 hours. So glad my kid spied another plane up the concourse heading to PIT 6 hours after the 1st one was supposed to leave or we'd have sat our butts in chairs overnight along with hundreds of our new friends.

Hope u all have a good 4th of July! DH doing what all good steelworkers do on the holidays - work & make triple time; while i take luggage inventory...hey, someone's got to pay that Disney Visa when the bill comes. 

Hope to find the memory sticks & wrangle a TR soon.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> happy 4th to you all.
> 
> 
> mummy dust to everyone of you.
> 
> 
> i'm just hanging around the house today.
> what's the rest of you up to?
> 
> fireworks, weenies on the grill, sleeping in late, painting the toenails, making potatoe salad, fighting with the kids, cleaning the house, mowing the lawn, dreaming of UO, catching an afternoon movie, watching a parade, going swimming, having a picnic, washing the dog, doing a crossword puzzle, grocery shopping, yaking with friends, going to a cook out, putting up your UO trippie, making brownies, drinking, scrubbing the tub, watering the garden, celebrating canada day 2 days late, dising...........
> 
> 
> pick 2 of above




i pick sleeping in late (just got up) and swimming


...actually, a lot of family are coming by today to celebrate Dad's birthday....cookout and swimming planned for the day....will (hopefully) post some pix later on!


macraven......hope your day is nice...i know things are rough right now for ya, but i still have you all in my prayers and hope all is "getting better"


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> I survived another grueling, hot, crowded & expensive commando expedition to Orlando...can't wait to go back
> 
> Just got the luggage dropped off - we had an equipment delay (1st word out of my mouth - compensation? he-he; once again i embarrass the old man to death ; yet garner free tix .
> 
> then the airport closed for 1-1/2 hours. So glad my kid spied another plane up the concourse heading to PIT 6 hours after the 1st one was supposed to leave or we'd have sat our butts in chairs overnight along with hundreds of our new friends.
> 
> Hope u all have a good 4th of July! DH doing what all good steelworkers do on the holidays - work & make triple time; while i take luggage inventory...hey, someone's got to pay that Disney Visa when the bill comes.
> 
> Hope to find the memory sticks & wrangle a TR soon.



janet..... are you talking about the airport on the way _home _to _down _to Fla?

glad you made it home safely...were you able to make your Dec. res for airfare?


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> happy 4th to you all.
> 
> 
> mummy dust to everyone of you.
> 
> 
> i'm just hanging around the house today.
> what's the rest of you up to?
> 
> fireworks, weenies on the grill, sleeping in late, painting the toenails, making  potatoe salad, fighting with the kids, cleaning the house, mowing the lawn, dreaming of UO, catching an afternoon movie, watching a parade, going swimming, having a picnic, washing the dog, doing a crossword puzzle, grocery shopping, yaking with friends, going to a cook out, putting up your UO trippie, making brownies, drinking, scrubbing the tub, watering the garden, celebrating canada day 2 days late, dising...........
> 
> 
> pick 2 of above



hmm, watching a parade - will be leaving in just a few minutes to  go in to town for it. Would have slept in late but DD was going to be in said parade and after I had gotten up & had my shower decided she only wanted to watch it. I could have slept another 45 minutes! 

Later this evening we will go back in to town to watch the fireworks. In between those two things we will go to the festival out at the park. DD has a turtle for the turtle races! 

Happy 4th everyone!!!


----------



## macraven

notice i did not list "go to work" as one of the options....... 


keisha, welcome back home.

did you get tan lines, ahem........


----------



## keishashadow

barb - delay was back to home, sat @ airport from 3 pm to 9:30 or so; lucky to get out in one piece.

i'm still sitting on SW credits, 1 way from PIT to MCO is $132 pp ...now that i've got a few AT vouchers the sky is the limit (course it's always a challenge to cash those puppies in ).

mac - i'm the only person who goes to FL and loses her tan ; happens every time - guess i spend more time indoors than out.  Even my very fair skinned DS didn't burn.

Before I forget - special thanx to Barb & Phantom for the heads up on the BO year GO APs .  We were issued a 12 monthers  by mistake - all better now.  Bev - did you get my shout out @ IOA guest services?  Nice lady  there fixed the tix that were printed incorrectly the day before @ Studios.


----------



## t-and-a

Hi all, I hope you are having a fantastic 4th of July! We grilled burgers today....yes I stayed on my low fat diet, we got 93% lean ground beef. I did not realize that it is just as low in fat as ground turkey until I went to comparing packages in the grocery store yesterday. Of course, it cost about twice what the ground turkey did.....We grilled both beef and turkey, but ate the beef today. We put the leftovers in the fridge for another couple meals. I cut up squash, okra, potatoes and onions and stir fried them in butter flavored cooking spray (no fat and no calories in the spray). We put mustard on our burgers, which also has no calories or fat. I'm really not seeing much as far as results go, but a low fat diet never hurt anyone, I feel better without all the fatty foods that we normally ate (i.e. fried chicken, pizza, hot dogs...).  

My boys are next door at their grandparents house shooting bottle rockets with my nephew. I better go check on them in a little bit and make sure they don't blow each other up or burn down my in-laws house!


----------



## yankeepenny

HEY GANG! it is really clouded over here in coastal maine, wonder if we will get any rain, been sooooo long and the lawn is sooo dried out(for those of you with too much rain, my apologies.) since it is a middle of the week holiday- feels kinda strange. almost like a sunday . picked up a couple of grocerries and washed the kitchen floor!!!  i am marinating some baby back ribs as we speak- but we shall see with these dark clouds. the bruises from getting wacked by the car are fading down, doing ok. hope you are all having a safe and happy fourth.


----------



## yankeepenny

59 days!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## palavra

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Happy 4th of July everyone!!

Nobody had asked how I and DH and our kids are doing so I will tell you anyways.... DH still unemployed with the layoff. We both have been up and down emotionally like yo yo's. He filed unemployment this past Monday(was that 2 days ago already?). Had an appt with a recruiter yesterday, Didn't sound like anything may pop up real soon for him for a job from this certain recruiter, so still praying about that. And if you gals and guys can still pray for us, that would be great! 
Chrissy had swimming lessons yest. evening. She has swimming lessons at a small outdoor waterpark near us. We did some swimming after her lesson was over. Some teenage boys were being rambunctious in the pool and kicked my DH in the jaw with his foot!  The boy that did it never apologized. DH told the boys to settle down(after the boy kicked DH in the jaw). I was very surprised one of the lifeguards didn't blow their whistle at the boy or the other boys being rambunctious!  There are a ton of lifeguards at this certain waterpark, so I was a little upset one lifeguard couldn't blow their whistle to tell these boys to settle down? The pool where this happened wasn't even that crowded. DH is doing ok, hurt for a few seconds when it happened and that was it. I wanted to report the boys to the front office, but DH said they are boys, nobody is going to do anything about it anyways, so I didn't report or say anything. 

Went to see the Rat movie(Ratatouie) this morning. It was very good!   I really enjoyed it, more enjoyable than Cars for me.
Our town doesn't have fireworks for the 4th,(we have our fireworks over Labor Day weekend) so we might drive over to the next town for it, or I wouldn't mind watching them on tv tonight. DH really wants the kids to see them live and not on tv. I like the Pop Goes the 4th  and those other firework shows on tv. So we'll see what happens with the weather this evening.


----------



## roseprincess

Mac- praying your DS gets better and heals well from his tonsil surgery  

Kieshashadow- welcome back from your UO trip!  

Bubba's mom- Happy birthday to your FIL   

yankeepenny- glad you are doing better from the car accident.
The baby back ribs sound good! Yum! 

Hi to all


----------



## yankeepenny

rosemarie- keep smiling, I am praying for you


----------



## roseprincess

Mac- I think a few pages back you mentioned about my DD( Chrissy's) heart surgeries. Yes, Chrissy has had 3 open heart surgeries already. 2 of them when she was an infant. She ended up having a full blown rare staph aureus bacterial infection after her first heart surgery. Her heart surgeon had to go back in and remove an abscess that had formed between her breastbone and her heart. Very tricky surgery to remove the abscess. She ended up being in the hosp. her first 4 and half months of her life. Not kidding at all. She was in pediatric ICU about 2 and a half months of her hosp. stay. She was on high pediatric doses of IV antibiotics and on a ventilator for many weeks, in the hosp. She finally recovered from all this in August 1997 and came home from hosp on Aug 10 1997,she was in the hosp since April 4 1997- the date of her birth. Chrissy's 3rd heart surgery was when she was 18 months old in Oct. 1998. Thank God she stayed only a week in the hosp that time around- no surgery complications then  .

We are very blessed she is doing well since then. She is a miracle child, very fiesty miracle child tho. lol.
Whatever health insurance didn't cover, we had to pay out of pocket. Alot of medical bills at the time and hospitals wanting their $$$  
Sorry if this is TMI to alot here. Just wanted to explain about Chrissy's heart surgeries and her hospitalizations.
I probably should open a Caringbridge website for Chrissy, but I never get around to it  .


----------



## roseprincess

yankeepenny said:


> rosemarie- keep smiling, I am praying for you


Thanks, Penny


----------



## macraven

hi rose, i still have your dh and family on my prayer list.
i know this is not a time that is easy for you, something good will happen soon.

thanks for the background on chrissy.  she has gone through a lot of surgery.
i am sure it was hard on you and hubby.


penny, no rain here yet for us.
our front yard is turning brown, i'm ready for rain.
send some over to me!


----------



## t-and-a

Rosemarie, 
I'll keep you in my prayers. I know this is a hard time for you and your family. It's so important now more than ever to spend time with your family and to do everything you can to keep your DH's spirits lifted. Just know that it will get better!


----------



## t-and-a

macraven said:


> penny, no rain here yet for us.
> our front yard is turning brown, i'm ready for rain.
> send some over to me!



I know that Lori and I would both be happy to send you some rain! I don't know about Lori, but we're getting it here right now! It has been coming and going in spurts today since about 2 PM, but that hasn't stopped the kids from shooting fireworks!


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> hi rose, i still have your dh and family on my prayer list.
> i know this is not a time that is easy for you, something good will happen soon.
> 
> thanks for the background on chrissy.  she has gone through a lot of surgery.
> i am sure it was hard on you and hubby.
> 
> 
> penny, no rain here yet for us.
> our front yard is turning brown, i'm ready for rain.
> send some over to me!


Thanks, Mac  
I do have some hope something good will come out of DH's job search, too. 
It's the waiting part that's so hard.

Yeah, 10 yrs ago when Chrissy was in the hosp. for those months, it was very difficult   We were so glad DH had a bunch of guys from his small group at our church that were praying for us at the time and were spiritually supportive of us.

Thanks, you guys, I can share here. Thanks for listening  


Now back to regular programming.....   
Mac, I hope it rains by you. We had pouring rain here late last night.


----------



## roseprincess

t-and-a said:


> Rosemarie,
> I'll keep you in my prayers. I know this is a hard time for you and your family. It's so important now more than ever to spend time with your family and to do everything you can to keep your DH's spirits lifted. Just know that it will get better!


Thanks, Alison  



Ok, I gotta get off the computer as dinner is ready real soon.

Have a good night everyone


----------



## macraven

well, i want the fireworks to happen at 9:30 tonight before we get any rain.



am i particular or what.......


----------



## keishashadow

rosemarie - sorry to hear of your woes; both situations by themselves would be enough to worry you to pieces .  Hope everthing is right as rain (how old does that make me sound?) very soon ...tons of pixie & mummy dust your way. 

i hope it rains like heck, too tired to watch the works tonight...the sun will come out tomorrow. nuthin like a good show tune to chase the clouds away.


----------



## macraven

everything is as right as rain????


must be an east coast thing to say.



i would think of what we used to say but as you know, the memory is the first thing to go on old people......


----------



## AlexandNessa

Rose, I am still praying for you as well.  Sometimes finding a new job takes time, and it takes practicing that awful "p" word.  It's awful because I have none (patience).

I had to work today and am ready to try to go to bed.  They do the fireworks not far from my house, so really looking forward to that.     I do hope everyone enjoyed her holiday though!  

Anyway, the next time I decide to bud into something, can someone please remind me to keep my mouth shut and just stay out of it?  I swear, my mother is going to kill me because I decided to contact my aunt and tell her she needs to step up and start pitching in her share with my grandmother.  Let's just say it's not going well, and now I'm in the middle of it and I'm not sure how to get what I started resolved, and I just needed not to meddle in the first place. I thought I was helping.  I didn't.  Frick.  Double frick.  I am 35 years old and in big trouble with my mom.  I feel like I'm 14 again.  Cripes.  It seemed like a good idea at the time...


----------



## GemmaPixie

No what I just realised? Mummy dust. I always thought you all were talking about 'mommy dust' as americans would spell it and I didn't even think it was spelt wrong for you guys!! So its Mummy dust as in called that because of the ride right??

I prefer Mummy/mommy dust- its just so protective and warm!


----------



## macraven

look at the bright side of this situation jodie....

your mom more than likely will not ask to go on any vacations with you in the near future.



really, you did what you thought should be done in the behalf of your gma.
i would have done the same thing you did.

you probably don't like to sit back and watch your mom doing all the work for gma.  you love your mom and just wanted to fix things for her.


----------



## macraven

GemmaPixie said:


> No what I just realised? Mummy dust. I always thought you all were talking about 'mommy dust' as americans would spell it and I didn't even think it was spelt wrong for you guys!! So its Mummy dust as in called that because of the ride right??
> 
> I prefer Mummy/mommy dust- its just so protective and warm!






















































we call it mummy dust........


----------



## AlexandNessa

Thank you, mac.  Everything you said is spot on.  The problem is that I just took it too far.   

On a lighter note  , we had about 2 fireworks here, but we're in the middle of a torrential downpour now and that's all they could squeeze in.  Speaking of fireworks, we live on the PA/NJ border.  Fireworks are legal in PA, illegal in NJ.  Troopers had a field day fining folks who were smuggling them across the border.


----------



## yankeepenny

IT IS FINALLY RAINING HERE IN NEW ENGLAND!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

penny, was it my mummy dust that made it rain?


i believe in mummies.....i believe in mummies......i believe in mummies....


----------



## loribell

Hang in there Rose. I am keeping you & your family in my thoughts & prayers. 

Mac- hope all is okay with your son. 

Yeah Penny - you finally took our stinkin rain away!!!!!! We had 20 days in a row of it. 

Jodie - you know you did the right thing. Your mom will get over it & your aunt needs to step up. Someone needs to keep after her. If she doesn't start doing things for your gma she will end up regretting it later. My mom & dad bought a trailer for my gma and moved her in on our farm right next to our house when I was in high school so we coudl be there for her & do things for her/with her. To this day mom will still talk about how glad she is that she did that but how she feels it was enough to make up for all the years she felt like she didn't do enough for her. She still talks about how upset her brother & sisters are that they didn't spend more time with her. My grandmother died 26 years ago. 

My point with all this rambling, your aunt is going to really hate that she neglected your gma. Your mother is going to resent her for neglecting your gma. Something had to be done. 

Be strong and do what you know needs to be done. 

Everyone have a great day!!!!!


----------



## Holly Goheavy

Jodie-we're having similair issues with my gma, my grandfather died in February and she lives alone in Cali and we're all on the east coast.  Getting my dad's brother involved in settling affairs has been touchy, to say the least.  You know in your heart you did the right thing with the best of intentions and I'm sure your mom will realize that soon as well.  Family strife is always very stressful  

Mac-how's your son?

Rose-still thinking about you, looking for a new job really bites    hopefully something comes through soon!

We saw the fireworks from our room last night, DH has been sick so we were in early and had resigned ourselves to missing them (which kinda was disappointing since it was our "anniversary") but they were simply amazing.  We turned off all the lights and lay on the bed 4 across and watched them.  They had set up chairs on the piazza for people to watch and it was neat to look down and see a mass of people down there and sitting on the edges of the harbor as well, all watching the celebration.


----------



## yankeepenny

MAC MAKES IT RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## damo

Prayers and well wishes to all those in need right now.  Summer should be a happy time, not a worrying time.  I hope things turn around quickly for you all.


----------



## Dagny

I am back   Had a wonderful time, as usual.  The Hard Rock Hotel was great fun yesterday with the 4th of July party around the pool.   I definitely did not want to come home.

I was sorry I missed the DIS meet, but my son's plane was an hour late due to the horrible weather in Dallas.  I hope everyone had a great time


----------



## tlinus

Major Hugs to all who need it.....here's a funny for you. Bean #2 is bored right now and wants to know if we can get on a plane and go to Universal for a day or two      Yea, our kids are a little too used to vacationing now, 2 times in 6 months was a bit over the top I guess!!


----------



## macraven

Holly Goheavy said:


> Jodie-we're having similair issues with my gma, my grandfather died in February and she lives alone in Cali and we're all on the east coast.  Getting my dad's brother involved in settling affairs has been touchy, to say the least.  You know in your heart you did the right thing with the best of intentions and I'm sure your mom will realize that soon as well.  Family strife is always very stressful
> 
> Mac-how's your son?
> 
> Rose-still thinking about you, looking for a new job really bites    hopefully something comes through soon!
> 
> We saw the fireworks from our room last night, DH has been sick so we were in early and had resigned ourselves to missing them (which kinda was disappointing since it was our "anniversary") but they were simply amazing.  We turned off all the lights and lay on the bed 4 across and watched them.  They had set up chairs on the piazza for people to watch and it was neat to look down and see a mass of people down there and sitting on the edges of the harbor as well, all watching the celebration.




  
hope dh feels better today.

son has lost 6 lbs since the surgery on monday.  he is on water, gatorade rain and popsicles still as of today.  thanks for asking.




yankeepenny said:


> MAC MAKES IT RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!




 



Dagny said:


> I am back   Had a wonderful time, as usual.  The Hard Rock Hotel was great fun yesterday with the 4th of July party around the pool.   I definitely did not want to come home.



dagny, you have been missed a lot !!

are you going to share your trip report with us?
please do.
if i have to grabble for one, i will....... 




tlinus said:


> Major Hugs to all who need it.....here's a funny for you. Bean #2 is bored right now and wants to know if we can get on a plane and go to Universal for a day or two      Yea, our kids are a little too used to vacationing now, 2 times in 6 months was a bit over the top I guess!!




tell my bean #2 that i get bored too!
tell her to come here with me and we can be bored together..


----------



## yankeepenny

it finally rained last night. it was weird today, 70-75 and cloudy and windy. chance of storms all day. *so....*  I decide to make spaghetti and  guess what?
it is sunny and horribly humid out......

now , if i had frozen that *&%$!@# sausage and not planned anything, it woulda poured shreks and donkeys......


----------



## macraven

check the rates for the on site hotels if you are going in the fall.
i just got the super saver rate for oct.
i had to switch from what i had booked in feb to what it is now.

do the checking on the loews site.  it is not on the UO site yet as of right now.


----------



## yankeepenny

gosh i feel soooo much better talking things out with my fellow threaders.


----------



## GemmaPixie

What wrong with speghetti and no rain exactly??


----------



## loribell

GemmaPixie said:


> What wrong with speghetti and no rain exactly??



I'm thinkin' she must make some homemade spaghetti, you know the kind that takes hours to cook. Not the kind I cook, straight out of a jar!!! 

Oh and guess what? It is raining here AGAIN!!


----------



## AlexandNessa

macraven said:


> check the rates for the on site hotels if you are going in the fall.
> i just got the super saver rate for oct.
> i had to switch from what i had booked in feb to what it is now.
> 
> do the checking on the loews site.  it is not on the UO site yet as of right now.



hi mac.  What did you get your rate changed to, if you don't mind me asking since we'll be there at the same time!  I have a rate of $242.10, AAA, GV w/King Suite upgrade.  On the website, it was only showing PV rooms available, and I don't think I'd save that much.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

PLEASE take the rain out of Orlando & Texas for the weekend. Plz. I'll pray to whichever gods/goddesses I need to.


Yes homies, I'll take pics.


----------



## bubba's mom

the Dark Marauder said:


> PLEASE take the rain out of Orlando & Texas for the weekend. Plz. I'll pray to whichever gods/goddesses I need to.
> 
> 
> Yes homies, I'll take pics.



have a safe trip and a good time  

yes, i AM reading and keeping caught up on the thread in between all that is going on here..... 

will try to reply more later........


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> hi mac.  What did you get your rate changed to, if you don't mind me asking since we'll be there at the same time!  I have a rate of $242.10, AAA, GV w/King Suite upgrade.  On the website, it was only showing PV rooms available, and I don't think I'd save that much.



jodie, i posted that info so the others could get the same deal as i did.
i left as soon as i put that message on this thread.

you have to call to get it since you already booked.
the 4th is at $191 and the rest of the days since the season rate changes is $215.  they do a daily rate average to make it per day $209.
you have to add taxes of 12..5 % to this.
the total would be $940..50 with tax on 4 nights.

the supervisor has to over ride this super saver so you still get the platinum amenitites.  upgrade to king, welcome gift, newspaper, late check out, etc.

i have a credit on my account now as i paid more with the AAA rate than the 4 night super saver rate.

call tonight jodie and get this deal.  

it is not on the uo site yet, just the loews site.
they are limited on the number of rooms with the ss


they are completely out of king suites for our time period now.
you have to go thru reservations to have it switched to the same rate as mine.
you keep the loews first amenities when you switch with your present ressie


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> PLEASE take the rain out of Orlando & Texas for the weekend. Plz. I'll pray to whichever gods/goddesses I need to.
> 
> 
> Yes homies, I'll take pics.





ok, i'll do my rain dance and clear the skies for you darkie..
you have a great trip to texas and be sure to take pics of some good tex-mex food for me.

i have that craving of spicy food.


----------



## tlinus

no rain for darkie, no rain for the northeast......we have our fill of it right now!

Jodie - trust me when I say its better that gma's care comes out now rather than after she passes on....my Mom took care (he was self sufficient until the day he had a major stroke) of my Grandpa and he lived with her. Once he was gone, all of the other 4 kids started coming around for their "due" if you KWIM? My Mom is the one who makes the second lowest annual salary of the 5 kids   It got pretty ugly. So stepping up now is a good thing. Mom will get over it.....trust me!!! 

Hope everyone else had a great day!!

mac - trust me - with b#2 you would NEVER be bored!!!!


----------



## macraven

i would never get bored with beanie 2.......

she might get bored with me


----------



## macraven

did all you homies poop out on me again tonight?


i'm in training for orlando!
up all day 
and
up all night......well until at least 1 am that is


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all- 
Thanks for all the well wishes, prayers and mummy dust again, for DH to find a job. He has been diligently looking on the internet, applying thru careerbuilders.com and monster.com. He got one call today. He has another appt with another recruiter for Monday, from this call he got. Gotta keep the faith he will get something soon. This is why I haven't been on the boards much, DH needs the computer, the kids want to play their computer games  etc, as we only have 1 computer to the 4 of us.  

We went to the fireworks last night at a nearby town. Today I colored my hair, as I was going very gray  I'm so glad DH was home so he can watch the kids while I colored my hair  
We also went to a Wake this afternoon. A former co-worker of DH's, her mom passed away the other day, so we went to the wake. This fomer coworker of DH's is a very nice person. 
I also know a distant relative of my family also passed away recently and that Wake is tomorrow. I won't be going to that Wake, my mom will be going tho. I have known too many people that have passed away since Feb.(relatives and friends parents) of this yr. Don't mean to be morbid, but it's so weird. I'm probably not making sense here, but it's just too weird.

I, DH, DD, and DS are going to visit my FIL tomorrow. He lives 2 hrs away. So I won't be able to be on the boards tomorrow.  

Hope everyone had a good 4th!


Mac- continued prayers for your DS is getting better. He has one good mama   


Jodie-  to you and your mom, for taking care of your grandma.
Should I guess your gma lives with your mom or alone in hte house? I might have missed that info. Sorry. I'm glad you contacted your aunt to help out  We have a similar situation here with my grandma. Tho my grandma lives in a nursing home, she's 91 yrs old and is wheelchair dependent.
My aunt(my mom's sister and who is closer to my age) begged my mom to get gma in a nursing home where we live. This was about 5 yrs ago. GMa lived with my aunt and uncle for about 18 yrs. BAck then ,grandma could walk with a cane. Once grandma started going downhill, as of walking, my aunt begged my mom to get her in a nursing home by us. My aunt and uncle lived in southern Missouri. Once grandma got transfered here in the nursing home, aunt and uncle only came once a yr to visit, that was it, they wouldn't come more than once a yr, only over a weekend to visit once a yr.. My mom would get angry they wouldn't come more often, like twice a yr to visit. My mom gives the guilt trip to my aunt. Aunt makes up excuses she's always taking college courses, etc, so can't make it, etc. Aunt already has a Masters degree in her job career, so I don't know what these courses are, maybe basket weaving? I don't know  
Anyways, grandma can get quite demanding for stuff at the nursing home and my mom has ran into issues with grandma with her behavior, etc. It can be quite draining dealing with grandma's behavior at times. I know my aunt and uncle have taken care of grandma for a few yrs before they shipped her here. But back then when she lived with them, grandma cooked and cleaned for aunt and uncle, so they didn't have it so bad. 
To me and my parents, it's a shame my aunt can't come a little more often to visit. Aunt does call grandma tho, once a week on the phone. I don't mind my grandma here at all, at the nursing home.
So, I know how you feel somewhat, your mom doing all the work for grandma. 

Sorry I've been rambling.....

Prayers to all that need the rain. Prayers to all that don't need anymore rain.
Welcome back to all who came back  

Gotta get off computer now.


----------



## macraven

hi rosemarie.

looks like a lot of us have similar issues with relatives.
sorry you have a situation that hasn't been resolved yet either.


my gma's are gone.  i sure did love my gma for the short time i knew her..


i do hope the job search goes well for your dh.
i know this is a worry for you.  when you have kids,  a person can't go very long without a job.

i know things will improve for you and your family rose.
just have faith.




i wish we had some rain.
my green grass in the front yard is now a brown yard.


hoping some of the homies will share their rain with me......


----------



## macraven

hey
it's wake up time sleepyhead homies.




the sun is up and the moon is down out of sight..


----------



## AlexandNessa

I am up!  I am tired, but I'm up.  Need to get my fat butt to Curves though.  It's mom's birthday today, so I'm hoping she is speaking to me today long enough to wish her a happy day!   

Thanks for all your well wishes.  Our situation is certainly not unique, just stressful.  My poor mom had been looking forward to some independence, and no sooner did my lil sis move out than she had to start taking care of grandma practically full time so it's a bit hard on her.  Rose, my grandma lives in an apartment in our neighborhood.  I really don't think grandma and mom can live together again at this point.  I don't mean to make it sound like that, but it wouldn't be good for either one of them.   And I am continuing to keep your family in my prayers.  I do hope something comes up for your DH soon!  

I think I just hung up with the most unhelpful Loews Orlando hotel reservationist ever.  Every argument I made she had a counter for, and I tried to get a supervisor involved, but she would hear none of it.  Think I need to try later to hope for someone else.  I was just trying to get my Oct rate changed from AAA to Super Saver.  No such luck getting this done with Cindy.  Hmpphh.


----------



## tlinus

Uh Oh........  

$49.00 airfare on Southwest again from 8/1 thru 10/31 out of PHL.....


----------



## yankeepenny

*SOME GOOD NEWS!!!!!*


well, the rain the other day was minimal. dry as a bone here on the upper east coast.


BUT- my Doctors office called. Cholesterol and other things are good      I was so worried at last weeks yearly torture......   just wanted to share good news...  

Mac, can you make it rain again/sprinkle some mummy dust???


----------



## yankeepenny

tlinus said:


> Uh Oh........
> 
> $49.00 airfare on Southwest again from 8/1 thru 10/31 out of PHL.....





sounds like bean 3's wish for  a few days at uni is gonna come tru.......


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> I am up!  I am tired, but I'm up.  Need to get my fat butt to Curves though.  It's mom's birthday today, so I'm hoping she is speaking to me today long enough to wish her a happy day!
> 
> Thanks for all your well wishes.  Our situation is certainly not unique, just stressful.  My poor mom had been looking forward to some independence, and no sooner did my lil sis move out than she had to start taking care of grandma practically full time so it's a bit hard on her.  Rose, my grandma lives in an apartment in our neighborhood.  I really don't think grandma and mom can live together again at this point.  I don't mean to make it sound like that, but it wouldn't be good for either one of them.   And I am continuing to keep your family in my prayers.  I do hope something comes up for your DH soon!
> 
> I think I just hung up with the most unhelpful Loews Orlando hotel reservationist ever.  Every argument I made she had a counter for, and I tried to get a supervisor involved, but she would hear none of it.  Think I need to try later to hope for someone else.  I was just trying to get my Oct rate changed from AAA to Super Saver.  No such luck getting this done with Cindy.  Hmpphh.




1.  if you go to curves, then i have to go to curves today.  i thought we were going on the all you can eat diet for the rickshaw races......
2.    to mom of the cat lady......jodie

3.  i had a lady named donna modify my ressie.  call back but use the loews number and let them transfer you.  or call UO and ask for a supervisor directly.
4.  forgot what else i was going to say



tlinus said:


> Uh Oh........
> 
> $49.00 airfare on Southwest again from 8/1 thru 10/31 out of PHL.....



looks like beanie #2 and i are taking a trip, eh.....





yankeepenny said:


> *SOME GOOD NEWS!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> BUT- my Doctors office called. Cholesterol and other things are good      I was so worried at last weeks yearly torture......   just wanted to share good news...
> 
> Mac, can you make it rain again/sprinkle some mummy dust???





















that should do the trick.......

good news at the doctor place.  hooray!


----------



## bubba's mom

hey all.....

Jodie, i agree with everyone else..you did the right thing with your situation.  Doing what you did, was just inevitable, and like mentioned, better now than "too late".....

mac...hope your son is doing better.....absolutely TOO much for you right now....too bad your trip isn't closer....(i think it's needed _now _rather than _later_)

penny....glad to everything is "better" and/or in working order...the toe feeling better too?

rosemarie......keep the faith sister.  i believe in "everything happens for a reason"..... i once got fired from a job  and really didn't know what I was going to do....however, i got a better job making MORE money (and I mean a LOT more)...so, remember, when that door closes, a window opens somewhere....you just have to be patient and find out which window.  remember your recent trip and be greatful for the memories (if this had happened before your trip, you may have cancelled it and everyone NEEDS a vacation.....) 

tracie......why oh why did you have to post those SW rates.....  ...i can resist the urge, i can resist the urge

other than that, we leave Dad's tomorrow nite for home...flying outta MCO 8:45pm Sat. nite (I hope.....hope i ain't waitin' 6 hours like keishashadow did  ....but, we have a few movies on laptop, so if we are, no biggie i guess....   )

well, off to swim with the boys....catch you all later!

oh, i am STILL loading my pix to photobucket.....700+ pix take awhile


----------



## AlexandNessa

macraven said:


> 1.  if you go to curves, then i have to go to curves today.  i thought we were going on the all you can eat diet for the rickshaw races......



Well, I did go to Curves, but I just made myself a cheeseburger for lunch.  Does that count?!   

I hope everyone enjoys her weekend.  Looks like we're in for yet more rain.  On a positive note, our grass looks great!

I am getting ready to leave for work in about an hour or so.  At least I am working with friends tonight .... and I don't have to train!  Bonus.


----------



## marciemi

Hi Guys!  I just replied to Lori in an email and rather than type it again, I'll copy it here for you (so Lori, you've read it already!).

DS13 and I here saying hi from Mackinac island at a small internet cafe.  Were planning on only checking email for 15 minutes (and dropping in on my Uni DIS thread), but we're almost at that time just reading your email!  So I don't have time to reply now, but let you know we read it.

We've had beautiful weather here this week, despite the dire forecasts for rain nearly every day.  Sprinkled for like 5 minutes maybe twice.  We did about 17 miles of biking/mountain biking on Wed and had some fun (it was really rough biking and REALLY buggy though!).  Unfortunately yesterday we planned just a short road trip to the store and right by it (about 2.5 miles) DS13 completely wiped out.  Hit knee, hand, face, shoulder in succession.  The knee is healing (looks like a normal wipeout), but the hand is really bad.  Took about a 50 cent piece chunk of skin out and even though I keep wrapping it with bandaids, gauze, Neosporin, etc., looks really bad.  His face looks like he was a bad shaving casualty with bandaids above his lip and chin.  We had to drive into Mackinac City to get bandaids yesterday (first patched him up with panty liners and first aid tape because the bandaids weren't big enough).  Today we had to modify our touring on Mackinac since he isn't (obviously) up to the mtn. biking we had planned.

We started with the guys doing some while we did touring (around the outside of the island) biking, then swapped, then swapped back.  A bit of touring at the same time, lunch at an outdoor hot dog stand, and some quick shopping.  DH and the other 2 are golfing now (surprise) and DS13 and I are in charge of shopping!  

Looking forward to catching up with you guys next week!


----------



## bubba's mom

oh marci....what a shame for your ds!  altho, the panty liner thing   but, hey, a mom has got to do what a mom has got to do!  
Hope it doesn't ruin the rest of your trip....have a great time!


----------



## Dagny

macraven said:


> :
> 
> dagny, you have been missed a lot !!
> 
> are you going to share your trip report with us?
> please do.
> if i have to grabble for one, i will.......




Awww, thanks.  A trip report, huh?   Day two is real easy.... Zachary rode Dr. Doom over twenty times, LOLOLOL.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I'm sitting her in the airport. My flight leaves MCO in 2 hrs. 

Should I....

-go through the security gate and just wait it out?
-see if there are any 10-20 min chair massages available at the airport spa?
-wander around like a putz (while Marauding,of course)


----------



## bubba's mom

DM...i think you should DIS some more.  I am in Ocala, and i am hearing thunder and waiting for the drops.....


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I only partake in this board.

I'm scouring myspace and seeing if anything Worthy catches my eye.


And I highly recommend everyone watch Transformers this weekend. It kicked at least 12 forms of booty.


----------



## bubba's mom

ds isn't "into" transformers....we went to see shrek 3 yesterday....didn't think it was that good.....and to think they are making 2 more    speaking of shrek 3, who was the "ugly" princess supposed to be?   (I don't think I remember that one?)


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Shrek 3 was meh. Some good laughs, yes, but otherwise stale.

The ugly princess is one of Cinderella's step-sisters.


----------



## bubba's mom

okay...that's what i thought....i didn't understand why he/she was hanging out with the real princesses tho.....i know mabel (?) was a bartender tho  

DM....you gettin thunder/rain there?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

It's still pretty clear!


----------



## bubba's mom

That's good...cuz of the 15 min. rule....once we sat on the tarmac for an hour waiting for a tstorm to pass   ggrrrrrr


----------



## Holly Goheavy

We're home!!  We skipped parks this morning and just slept in and then packed up and left.  By leaving by 10 am, we got 1 entry into the raffle that they have at PBH (I'm not sure if they have it at the other hotels) for a 3 night return stay.  Each week they give one away and you get 3 entries if you're out by 8 am, 2 if out by 9 and 1 if out by 10.  

I have pics to download and then upload to photobucket and mountains of laundry to do but wanted to check in with everyone.

I know a lot of ya'll are planning all these HHN trips, is anyone planning something for early December?  I'm a wuss girl  and there's no way I can do HHN, but we're thinking the Macy's parade and Grinchmas at HRH...    well, I'm thinking HRH club   DH is thinking RPR standard view  what to do, what to do...


----------



## bubba's mom

welcome back!  you skipped the parks?!?    didn't know that was possible....but, you DO live in Fla...so, guess i could understand that....

i am STILL uploading all our pix to photobucket   it's a pia! 

can't wait to see yer pix....


----------



## the Dark Marauder

The thunder is here. 

Great gods/goddesses of sky, rain, and thunder, I ask you to please let these storms tear through at High Speed.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> did all you homies poop out on me again tonight?
> 
> 
> i'm in training for orlando!
> up all day
> and
> up all night......well until at least 1 am that is


 
u r a procommando all the way --- hut-hut.

i like a 'lil nappie to break up the day 

can't wait to see the flick, i've still got boxes of my DSsTransformers in the basement (megatron rocks lol)

Transformers, more than meets the eye...

Transformers, robots in disguse


----------



## macraven

Dagny said:


> Awww, thanks.  A trip report, huh?   Day two is real easy.... Zachary rode Dr. Doom over twenty times, LOLOLOL.




finally a homie that thinks like me.

i adore dr. doom.  if i could put that ride in my back pocket, i would....





the Dark Marauder said:


> I'm sitting her in the airport. My flight leaves MCO in 2 hrs.




aw, darkie i missed you......
i vote for a game of solitare




bubba's mom said:


> ds isn't "into" transformers....we went to see shrek 3 yesterday....didn't think it was that good.....and to think they are making 2 more    speaking of shrek 3, who was the "ugly" princess supposed to be?   (I don't think I remember that one?)




transformers are kewl.
but then, i have 4 boys who are no longer little......




Holly Goheavy said:


> We're home!!  We skipped parks this morning and just slept in and then packed up and left.  By leaving by 10 am, we got 1 entry into the raffle that they have at PBH (I'm not sure if they have it at the other hotels) for a 3 night return stay.  Each week they give one away and you get 3 entries if you're out by 8 am, 2 if out by 9 and 1 if out by 10.
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of ya'll are planning all these HHN trips, is anyone planning something for early December?  I'm a wuss girl  and there's no way I can do HHN, but we're thinking the Macy's parade and Grinchmas at HRH...    well, I'm thinking HRH club   DH is thinking RPR standard view  what to do, what to do...





come on and do hhn with me.
you know you wanna.....


yes, all the hotels do that raffle like you had.
rph had it last october also.   i checked out at 2 pm ......flight left at 8pm so i kept the room longer.

hope you win !




the Dark Marauder said:


> The thunder is here.
> 
> Great gods/goddesses of sky, rain, and thunder, I ask you to please let these storms tear through at High Speed.




darkie, are you still at the airport?





keishashadow said:


> u r a procommando all the way --- hut-hut.
> 
> i like a 'lil nappie to break up the day
> 
> can't wait to see the flick, i've still got boxes of my DSsTransformers in the basement (megatron rocks lol)
> 
> Transformers, more than meets the eye...
> 
> Transformers, robots in disguse




hey homie.........how was the nappie?


----------



## macraven

marcie, i am so sorry to hear about your son.  i hope he feels better real soon......


panty liner on his forehead...........??   ........... 

well, i hope you took a picture of it
pics like that go a long waaaaaaayyyyyyyy when they start to date...  


will share this with you.
one of my boys wiped out on his bike when he was 6 years old.
yea, forehead hit the concrete first.

i could not find any large bandaides for the kid.


he went to the other bathroom and walked out with a pad stuck on his head.  then he complained about the sticky side hurting his forehead so he got masking tape to reverse it.


the hair on his head was really easy to cut off when the tape wouldn't come off...........


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> marcie, i am so sorry to hear about your son.  i hope he feels better real soon......
> 
> 
> panty liner on his forehead...........??   ...........
> 
> well, i hope you took a picture of it
> pics like that go a long waaaaaaayyyyyyyy when they start to date...
> 
> 
> will share this with you.
> one of my boys wiped out on his bike when he was 6 years old.
> yea, forehead hit the concrete first.
> 
> i could not find any large bandaides for the kid.
> 
> 
> he went to the other bathroom and walked out with a pad stuck on his head.  then he complained about the sticky side hurting his forehead so he got masking tape to reverse it.
> 
> 
> the hair on his head was really easy to cut off when the tape wouldn't come off...........



   did YOU take pix???  ever see the one on America's Funniest Home Videos of the little kid w/ pantyliners stuck all over him?  



(IF we had any men on this thread, surely they are gone by now   )


----------



## macraven

i'm a rebel..........


----------



## damo

So, it sounds like DM must have escaped as planned.  Anyone got big plans for the weekend?


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> So, it sounds like DM must have escaped as planned.  Anyone got big plans for the weekend?



relax and swim tomorrow and then pack to come home....   leaving Dad's about 5:30ish to catch flight home...already checked in SW and printed boarding passes.....we were the first, second and third checked in    --i think???


----------



## bubba's mom




----------



## bubba's mom

*Learning to "dive" underwater w/ snorkel on....*





*Just buzzin' around....he loves it!*


----------



## loribell

Me & the kids are heading to mom's tomorrow evening then off to Branson for 4 days. We'll get home Wednesday evening, then I will work for my sister the weekend after that. Have a conference to go to the 19th - 21st. Then will come home, pack and get ready to head out to Orlando on the 26th!

It's gonna be a crazy month!

Have safe travels Barb.


----------



## bubba's mom

Thanks....you too Lori....you're doing more travelling than me


----------



## damo

Bubba looks like he's having a blast!  Those shrimpies look very yummy.


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> Bubba looks like he's having a blast!  Those shrimpies look very yummy.



oh yes...he has had a great week....full of pool fun every day!






**wouldn't know about the shrimps...I heard they were good (i don't eat 'em)


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> Me & the kids are heading to mom's tomorrow evening then off to Branson for 4 days. We'll get home Wednesday evening, then I will work for my sister the weekend after that. Have a conference to go to the 19th - 21st. Then will come home, pack and get ready to head out to Orlando on the 26th!
> 
> It's gonna be a crazy month!
> 
> Have safe travels Barb.




have a great time at branson..
i used to go there a lot when i lived down state illinois.


bubba, have a safe trip home saturday.
take a picture when you are in the plane looking down over florida for me.


----------



## yankeepenny

its a great big beautifull tomorrow......



*good morning everyone, happy saturday! *


----------



## Holly Goheavy

Barb-what's in the pan next to the baked beans?  Have a safe flight home!

Marcie-how's your son's hand doing?  I wiped out on Bluto Monday night and am all bruised up on the right side of my body, but no broken skin.

Mac-is your son feeling any better?

We slept in our own bed last night and although I was sad I wasn't at PBH, I have to admit it was heaven.  I'm addicted to my bed for some reason and haven't ever found any other bed to be as comfortable.  My big plans for the weekend are laundry and watching DH mow the lawn.  I'm lazy...


----------



## bubba's mom

Holly Goheavy said:


> Barb-what's in the pan next to the baked beans?  Have a safe flight home!



it's hot taco dip....made w/ salsa, cream cheese, chi-chi's beef (in the yellow tub) and a couple other things...heated to melt cheese...it's very yummy (i like it better than the cold taco dip) 



> We slept in our own bed last night and although I was sad I wasn't at PBH, I have to admit it was heaven.  I'm addicted to my bed for some reason and haven't ever found any other bed to be as comfortable.  My big plans for the weekend are laundry and watching DH mow the lawn.  I'm lazy...



ya know....i can totally relate to the bed thing....we have a waterbed at home (bladder bed, not tubes) and no other bed will do    the best nite sleep we get on vacay?  RPR? no HRH? no ...MY DFIL's pullout sofa  


ot...did anyone hear yet they are taking down Mickey's arm from Spaceship Earth in Epcot on Monday?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

damo said:


> So, it sounds like DM must have escaped as planned.  Anyone got big plans for the weekend?



Indeed, I did. Weather caused flight delays, but I was only 40 mins late getting to TX, which is a lot better than the 2hrs I was late getting to CO.

I don't have much planned, but I'll be sure to have fun!


----------



## macraven

hey darkie, thanks for checking in.

i was about to call and page you at the airport thinking you were still there playing solitare........


----------



## macraven

to all the returning homies from their travels..and everyone else also, one question for ya':


do you gain weight on vacation?
how much?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Mac mac mac....I have a Nintendo DS. There's no need to play solitaire when I can play much more.

And I generally don't gain weight on vacation. I do my best to stick to my healthy habits.


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> it's hot taco dip....made w/ salsa, cream cheese, chi-chi's beef (in the yellow tub) and a couple other things...heated to melt cheese...it's very yummy (i like it better than the cold taco dip)
> 
> [qiote]We slept in our own bed last night and although I was sad I wasn't at PBH, I have to admit it was heaven.  I'm addicted to my bed for some reason and haven't ever found any other bed to be as comfortable.  My big plans for the weekend are laundry and watching DH mow the lawn.  I'm lazy...



ya know....i can totally relate to the bed thing....we have a waterbed at home (bladder bed, not tubes) and no other bed will do    the best nite sleep we get on vacay?  RPR? no HRH? no ...MY DFIL's pullout sofa  


*ot...did anyone hear yet they are taking down Mickey's arm from Spaceship Earth in Epcot on Monday?* [/QUOTE]

yea - I heard that too. isn't Epcot coming up on a big anniversary? as long as they don't decorate it like a big old pink birthday cake, I will be fine with it


----------



## bubba's mom

http://www.sptimes.com/2007/07/07/Business/Mickey_s_wand__to_wav.shtml


----------



## bubba's mom

btw Tracie....what kind of weather am I coming home to tonite??  I know heat wave is starting, but no matter....we're used to 90+ degrees    I am usually cold in the airport and on the plane, and I'd like to wear jeans, but don't want to be too hot in PHL....altho, we aren't scheduled to land till after 11pm, so i think i will be okay......


----------



## loribell

Mac - we used to go to Branson every year. Then I went to WDW/UO and found that I could do it for about the same amount as I was going to Branson for. Now we go once every three or four years for a few days when someone else in the family wants to go. 

No, I don't really gain weight on vacaton. Of course I don't loose any either!

DM - hope you are having a fabulous time donw south of me. 

Holly Goheavy - hope the bruises are healing up & you aren't to sore. 

Marcie - so sorry to hear about Stephen. Hope everything is healing good. FYI, I didn't ever get the email.

Well I hope everyone has a great weekend. I'll be leaving soon so I will talk to you all Wednesday or Thursday!


----------



## damo

the Dark Marauder said:


> Indeed, I did. Weather caused flight delays, but I was only 40 mins late getting to TX, which is a lot better than the 2hrs I was late getting to CO.
> 
> I don't have much planned, but I'll be sure to have fun!



Uh huh.  I'm sure you will


----------



## AlexandNessa

damo, you and I took a hit here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1508216

Who do they think they are calling us unhappy people who have to police stuff?


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> btw Tracie....what kind of weather am I coming home to tonite??  I know heat wave is starting, but no matter....we're used to 90+ degrees    I am usually cold in the airport and on the plane, and I'd like to wear jeans, but don't want to be too hot in PHL....altho, we aren't scheduled to land till after 11pm, so i think i will be okay......



Its hot and there is an Excessive heat warning thru Monday. But I think you should be ok at 11PM in jeans.....just be sure to take off your jacket when you land - happy travels and be safe!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

i saw that....see my post after hers....got yer backs


----------



## tlinus

AlexandNessa said:


> damo, you and I took a hit here:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1508216
> 
> Who do they think they are calling us unhappy people who have to police stuff?



Ignore it.......you were just mentioning the rules and if someone doesn't like it, the heck with them!!!


----------



## loribell

So what do they consider excessive heat up your way?


----------



## damo

AlexandNessa said:


> damo, you and I took a hit here:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1508216
> 
> Who do they think they are calling us unhappy people who have to police stuff?


\

Ya, we hate it when people have a good time!!!


----------



## tlinus

loribell said:


> So what do they consider excessive heat up your way?



Here is some of the National Weather Service Warning:

THE COMBINATION OF HIGH TEMPERATURES IN THE MID TO UPPER 90S AND

INCREASING HUMIDITIES WILL CREATE HEAT INDEX VALUES WHICH WILL

APPROACH 100 DEGREES ON SUNDAY AFTERNOON AND AROUND 100 DEGREES ON

MONDAY AFTERNOON.



HEAT INDEX VALUES AROUND 100 DEGREES CAN CREATE A SITUATION IN

WHICH HEAT ILLNESSES ARE POSSIBLE. THIS IS ESPECIALLY TRUE IF THIS

OCCURS OVER A NUMBER OF DAYS. ADDITIONALLY...LOW TEMPERATURES WILL

REMAIN QUITE WARM...WITH WIDESPREAD VALUES IN THE 70S STARTING

SUNDAY NIGHT IN THE URBAN AREAS AND AROUND 70 ELSEWHERE.

Have to keep bean #2 inside in the air quite a bit during weather like this - her asthma goes haywire!!


----------



## loribell

Wow, I didn't realize you guys got temps that high. I hope it cools off for you soon!

Keep that little bean cool, that poor baby. Mikey has asthma problems but nearly as severe as Courtney's. He just has to take his advair twice a day and has to use an inhaler some.


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> Mac mac mac....I have a Nintendo DS. There's no need to play solitaire when I can play much more.
> 
> And I generally don't gain weight on vacation. I do my best to stick to my healthy habits.





dudes never gain weight........the dudettes do.....

last year i gained too much weight after my vacation of 14 days


what's your fave games for ninendo?  as if you are going to play that while you are with your sweetie....




tlinus said:


> ya know....i can totally relate to the bed thing....we have a waterbed at home (bladder bed, not tubes) and no other bed will do    the best nite sleep we get on vacay?  RPR? no HRH? no ...MY DFIL's pullout sofa
> 
> 
> *ot...did anyone hear yet they are taking down Mickey's arm from Spaceship Earth in Epcot on Monday?*



i have been falling asleep on the lousy couch the past 2 weeks.  it plays havoc on my back in the morning.....yikes

yea - I heard that too. isn't Epcot coming up on a big anniversary? as long as they don't decorate it like a big old pink birthday cake, I will be fine with it [/QUOTE]

the 25 year anniversary is on oct 1st and disney is not doing anything to celebrate it..  i talked to a group that is meeting up that date to celebrate it






loribell said:


> Mac - we used to go to Branson every year. Then I went to WDW/UO and found that I could do it for about the same amount as I was going to Branson for. Now we go once every three or four years for a few days when someone else in the family wants to go.
> 
> No, I don't really gain weight on vacaton. Of course I don't loose any either!
> 
> Well I hope everyone has a great weekend. I'll be leaving soon so I will talk to you all Wednesday or Thursday!




have a super good time.  it was a little over an hour drive when i used to go to branson and silver dollar city.




loribell said:


> So what do they consider excessive heat up your way?



it is 84 now where i am.
chi town should be in the 90's today


now i have to go back and read that link that was posted.


----------



## Holly Goheavy

macraven said:


> to all the returning homies from their travels..and everyone else also, one question for ya':
> 
> 
> do you gain weight on vacation?
> how much?



I don't usually, but I'm plus size to begin with and my weight seems to stay pretty steady no matter what I do.


----------



## Holly Goheavy

bubba's mom said:


> http://www.sptimes.com/2007/07/07/Business/Mickey_s_wand__to_wav.shtml



I was just fixing to book HRH for December (super saver rates are out and are INSANE) but now maybe I'll do a quick christmas Disney trip instead.  ORRRR  maybe DH and I could go for a quickie alone since we haven't had a night alone in almost 3 years.


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> damo, you and I took a hit here:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1508216
> 
> Who do they think they are calling us unhappy people who have to police stuff?






i got your back.
i posted.


----------



## macraven

Holly Goheavy said:


> I was just fixing to book HRH for December (super saver rates are out and are INSANE) but now maybe I'll do a quick christmas Disney trip instead.  ORRRR  maybe DH and I could go for a quickie alone since we haven't had a night alone in almost 3 years.





i booked in february.  i called 2 days ago and had my ressie modified to the super saver rate.  going in october.

call now as they are going fast.


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> i got your back.
> i posted.



it seems if enuf homies jump at it, they back off.....


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> it seems if enuf homies jump at it, they back off.....






i read that thread 3x's and i didn't see anything wrong with what was posted by the homies.


and to end this, shall i say........"oh well".........


----------



## damo

Me neither but some people always see the glass as half empty instead of half full.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-

Mac-  hope your sons that are sick get better and also your son recovering from tonsil surgery.  
 that you don't have a/c. You can drive to my place anytime to cool off . A/C is running fine at my place    
We can even throw in my association complex pool too, if you want to go for a swim  

Alexandnessa and Damo- I read that thread you posted on. I'm sorry this happened to you both  Unfortuantely some dissers like to verbally attack in general. Some dissers are instigators, just waiting to say something nasty, etc. That was probably what that certain poster was doing. I was nastily personally attacked twice on a thread I frequented everyday for almost 2 yrs on the CB board. I was personally attacked by the same 2 to 3 posters the last time a couple of months ago. Even the Disser that was the head of her own thread let the other 2 posters continue on to attack me  I never brought up anything really contriversial on that thread, just the 2-3 posters didn't like me for whatever reasons. One of hte posters who personally attacked me just liked to blow up at times and they let her vent alot, but when I wanted to vent, I wasn't allowed to,the 2 posters on this certain clique thread said I was complaining all the time   which I wasn't. I hardly post on that thread now.
So, like I said, there are some Dissers that just love to say nasty things no matter what. Sorry again this has happened to you all.

Bubba's mom- yes, we would have probably cancelled our vacation to Hershey if my Dh's layoff was before vacation. So I am so glad it was after vacation that all this happenend. 
Have a safe trip back home!  

I know I'm missing others here that are coming home, have a safe trip home to everyone else coming back from vacay  

Marciemi- hope your DS gets healed up from his bike accident  

Yankeepenny- Glad to hear the bloodwork is all ok  

Hi to all


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> it seems if enuf homies jump at it, they back off.....


 
pack mentality works both ways lol

i'm still uploading pics, up to day 3 on TR...another week & I should be done.


----------



## damo

For some reason, I never really feel attacked on this board as I consider myself to be a homie.


----------



## loribell

That's what is so great about this thread. It sure feels like home!

I'm outta here guys. See you all Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## bubba's mom

Happy and safe travels Lori!  

I feel at home here too...I know I can say anything, and you all will laugh at me before you attack me....  

janet...keep pluggin' girl...it took me all week to upload my pix...700+ from UO and at least another 100 from here at Dad's.  

I had every intention of starting my TR, but I never got around to it w/ all the family here, bubba in the pool, etc...... oh well....I'm really glad i did a quickie TR each nite before bed....now I can just copy & paste it, edit it a little and insert photos...which will take forever.....(cuz you's "love pics--they're easy to read")


----------



## the Dark Marauder

macraven said:


> dudes never gain weight........the dudettes do.....
> 
> last year i gained too much weight after my vacation of 14 days
> 
> 
> what's your fave games for ninendo?  as if you are going to play that while you are with your sweetie....


Ha ha, I have too many to list. I've been a gamer since I was about 6. My DS has Pokemon Pearl in it--yes, I play pokemon, many people my age do. 

And no, my DS won't get much use while I'm here in TX.


----------



## bubba's mom

hey DM....get busy wit it!  why are you DISing?  (when you could be smootchin')


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> hey DM....get busy wit it!  why are you DISing?  (when you could be smootchin')




Ya, c'mon isn't that what you went for?


----------



## bubba's mom

Okay homies...... we're off to MCO....catch you all in the AM!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

bubba's mom said:


> hey DM....get busy wit it!  why are you DISing?  (when you could be smootchin')



We have plenty of time for that. This is just an afternoon rest/nap break.  




damo said:


> Ya, c'mon isn't that what you went for?



That it is, and it's in the air.


----------



## bubba's mom

Glad you are there and havin' fun DM......


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> pack mentality works both ways lol
> 
> i'm still uploading pics, up to day 3 on TR...another week & I should be done.




WHAT????
 you mean i have to wait an entire week??
did anyone take pics of the meet barb organized.....i am hoping so...




damo said:


> For some reason, I never really feel attacked on this board as I consider myself to be a homie.




damo, you ARE a homie with a capital H......
you know you are one of the universal homies and a dudette......




loribell said:


> That's what is so great about this thread. It sure feels like home!
> 
> I'm outta here guys. See you all Wednesday or Thursday.



lori, have a great time.
yes, no bickering goes on here and it is very nice just to chat, ask questions and have a place to belong.





bubba's mom said:


> I feel at home here too...I know I can say anything, and you all will laugh at me before you attack me....



homie B, this is your home away from home also.
inside this box we type in, are true homies.  everyone plays nice and if any unkind word was ever posted i would be shocked.   




the Dark Marauder said:


> Ha ha, I have too many to list. I've been a gamer since I was about 6. My DS has Pokemon Pearl in it--yes, I play pokemon, many people my age do.



from all the games and systems i have been buying for my sons thru the years, i have probably dropped a million dollars on them........... 



bubba's mom said:


> Okay homies...... we're off to MCO....catch you all in the AM!



remember to take the pic from up in the plane.
safe travels homie.

don't expect to see you on line at 6 in the morning.
take the morning off tomorrow and sleep to 7:30 am..

hey homie roseprincess.  so glad you joined us on this thread.  didn't i tell you everyone is nice here?  and everyone likes you too.  you will never be treated here like you were on the other thread.
it just won't happen.


----------



## macraven

if any lurkers out there want to join in, please feel free to do so !!!!

we welcome all of you.
 

the thread was created to have a place to chat on the universal side of the dis boards.  rules are simple and basic.  play nice and have fun and talk about anything.


i realize some posters might think it is too late to join in as most of us know everyone that comes here now.

don't think like that.  there is always room for more homies !!

if you have a question about anything, join us.
some of us are universal homie fans while some prefer disney.  heck, half of the time we don't even talk about the parks.

some of the posters have never been to universal and they have been on this thread for some time.  

we have some poster homies that have posted when the thread started and come back every once in awhile.  that is fine.  no requirements of checking in here daily.

we just want all that stop by and read the thread to feel very comfortable in joining us at any time.


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> hey homie roseprincess.  so glad you joined us on this thread.  didn't i tell you everyone is nice here?  and everyone likes you too.  you will never be treated here like you were on the other thread.
> it just won't happen.



Yes, I know    I feel very at ease here on this thread and consider myself a homie too! Sorry I got a little long-winded on my last post. I seem to get long-winded at times   
Mac, hope you are surviving ok at your house with no a/c. Can you take a dip at the beach to cool off? I don't know how far you are from Lake Michigan, about 5 miles or less?  Can you hang out in your basement? Do you have a basement? We don't have a basement b/c we live in a condo complex. You are free to come to my house to cool off anytime


----------



## roseprincess

the Dark Marauder said:


> Ha ha, I have too many to list. I've been a gamer since I was about 6. My DS has Pokemon Pearl in it--yes, I play pokemon, many people my age do.
> 
> And no, my DS won't get much use while I'm here in TX.


DM- my DD has the Pokemon Pearl Nintendo DS game, too  
My kids have a couple of other pokemon DS games,but I can't remember what they are off hand. I hardly touch their nintendo DS or game cube games. I guess I don't have as much interest in playing the games. I'll play Nintendo game cube once in awhile and a CD rom computer game once in a great while,but that's it for me. I like the DISboards and DISsing way too much I suppose  
My DS and DD share a nintendo DS. We only have 1 of those. It's lasted well so far.


----------



## roseprincess

Anybody watching the Live Earth concert today? I'm not a big fan of Al Gore.
I would like to watch the concert for laughs I suppose  

Any interesting highlights from the concert that I missed? My DH and DS are playing a GameCube game on tv, so I can't watch the concert right now.
DH thinks Al Gore is going to announce his run for presidency during the concert tonight. I guess we'll see  DH calls Gore- Captain Planet  Hope I'm not offending any Al Gore fans here  

If anyone is watching the concert, let me know what I missed. I do know the usual Madonna, Dave Matthews band, Sheryl Crow are supposed to be performing.


----------



## keishashadow

rose i forgot about the series of concerts.  There's just something about al gore that's sorta "off" can't put my finger on it...sorta elitist, laughing @ the great unwashed masses?  I do remember Tipper and her advisory labels on music a decade or so ago (censorship imo).  Parents are perfectly capable of monitoring what their kids purchase bring into the home.  Do see that their oldest son just got busted for possession/moving violation again; can't help any possible campaign.  Anne Coulteer will have someone else to kick around this week. 

I'm outnumbered by the males in the house.  Every now & again I get my butt kicked on the Mario Party Games.   At last count:

Consoles - Game Cube, Xbox, Xbox 360 (on the fritz), WI (other than zelda; bit of a snooze - need more games released)

Hand-held - i still play Tetris on Gameboy color , GB advance & DS.  Think youngest likes the advance better than the DS, think the split screen is very hard to get used to.


----------



## keishashadow

mac - i've got 1 pic of the meet in line for upload/TR...thus far i'm on day 3 (still @ WDW) - it's in the TR thread.  Will post the link once i muddle thru the whole thing.


----------



## GemmaPixie

Hi guys.......hope ur ok. Im drunk, that id aay hi!


----------



## macraven

GemmaPixie said:


> Hi guys.......hope ur ok. Im drunk, that id aay hi!



and its a nice way to be on a saturday.
we'll join you....


----------



## macraven

thanks for the offer rose, but i think you are close to 1 and 1/2 hours from me..   i might melt getting there......a/c in the car doesn't work..


can't go to the basement.  the laundry might call out my name.  we have a half basement and sometimes the cat goes down there when she is too hot..

we are a few blocks over a mile to lake michigan.
that water is too cold to get in it..  and, i don't own a swim suit.

i'm doing fine here in the heat.  it is 83 degrees out side but 88 degrees inside the house.  tomorrow will be a hot one.

thanks again for the offer though, that was so sweet of you.


----------



## macraven

IT IS WAKE UP TIME HOMIES.........


but whisper when you get up.
bubba's mom is still sleeping....


----------



## tlinus

mac - awwwwwww wish I lived closer - I would share my air with you too   gives you an excuse to take a few cool showers today!!

barb - hope all went well and that you are home working on that trip report!!

rose - hope all is going well for you this weekend?! For the record we have:

                 XBox 360
                 Nintendo WII
                 Playstation 2
                 (3) DS Lites
We really have every gaming system up to the WII (Sega, Atari, Nintendo 64, Intellivision, etc) they are just all put away and the 3 listed above are the ones we use. Getting a kick out of the Sports on the Wii  

To all the other homies (drunk and sober  ) HOpe you all are having a great weekend!!! And hey....I got a tag!!!!


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> IT IS WAKE UP TIME HOMIES.........
> 
> 
> but whisper when you get up.
> bubba's mom is still sleeping....



  


*Morning Sunshine!!!!*

the heck with whispering - if I am up b's mom needs to get up too!!!!


----------



## macraven

WOO HOO.........

tracie got a tag !!

congrats to you !!

wow !!  this is exciting.
it's a super duper one of johnny depp.

the next one should state, leader of the beans.........




ps:  you wear your tag well


----------



## tlinus

its always about JD!!!

B#1 thinks he is all that too


----------



## bubba's mom

Tracie....congrats on the TAG!!!  Woohoo for you!

okay, okay.....i'm up!  i'm just flyin' by to say we are home in one piece...... sorry i didn't take a pic for you mac, but it was dark and i don't think you'd seen anything anyway   (there were clouds and lightening off in the distance that we could see)  Anyhow, we strolled in about 1am...i got up about 10am-ish.     Have to unpack and start   and go to grocery store..... uuggghh.... I hate the first day home.  Tomorrow should be fun too.....all the mail was held and IT will be delivered tomorrow   ....should be easy tho...usually a bunch of junk! 

Well, homes.... I will check in later today....DH is doin' some stuff on the computer slowing everything down....so, I will try to start my TR today.... (i had good intentions of starting it while in FL at my DFIL's, but it just didn't happen.....but you all know it's well worth waitin' for   )

L8R


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> sorry i didn't take a pic for you mac, but it was dark and i don't think you'd seen anything anyway




hrmmfff....... 


jk


welcome back bubba's mom!


----------



## GemmaPixie

Cant wait to read the TR bubbasmom


----------



## macraven

me too.

barb writes the bestest trippies.......


----------



## yankeepenny

good afternoon from southern coastal maine- now that we are back to work in the am, it  wil be sunny - rained a lot today, but we needed it here in the northeast. last year we took a week off to relax and get some stuff done, and did the same this year. my real VACATION
just in case you have missed my last hundred or so posts is labor day week.....


----------



## yankeepenny

homies, please vote in my new poll regarding which park i should do first. ask your kids and families and you decide....

i am soooooooo  excited.....gonna see shrek and donkey and 
mmmmmmmm  eat good food.....and ........have fun.......


----------



## macraven

penny, post the link to the poll and i will vote twice at least.


----------



## marciemi

Hi guys - we're back in beautiful, cool (?) Green Bay, where the current temp is 93 degrees!  Once we crossed the WI line (from UP Michigan), the A/C in the car decided it no longer felt like working.  It was a warm last hour coming home and then unpacking the car in the sweltering garage and into the sweltering (turned off the air before we left) house!  I'm still sitting here sweating at the computer, with piles of stuff all over the house to be put away and about 100 loads of laundry needing to be done!  

We're all grubby - decided to try to get out without fighting the lines at the showers at the campground several miles away.  Unfortunately, although we had beautiful weather all week, it decided to start storming, lightning/thunder, etc. first thing this morning.  So DH and I were quickly grabbing everything all over the yard and cramming it into the cabin while the kids were still sleeping trying to keep it out of the rain.  Then we got to load up everything in the rain, including 4 bikes on the bike rack and a big roof carrier.  Lots of fun.  Waiting for my turn in the shower here at home!

DS12 and DH went to a glow golf thing we found just a few miles from the campground last night.  Real golf (9 holes) but with the holes, carts, bunkers, and balls illuminated.  Started around 10:30 and got back to the cabin around 1:30am!  You can imagine how thrilled they were to get up early this morning!  And DS12 has soccer tonight, tomorrow to recover (and hit the dentist, ortho, band class, and piano), then heads to camp for 12 days on Tuesday!

Was skimming my emails and found that the hotel we're staying at Tuesday night is no longer a Quality Inn and I had to confirm my reservations or lose them with the new hotel.  He and I are taking the ferry across Tuesday night and spending the night in Muskegon before camp starts Wed morning.  Not a good sign when I called like 10 times before anyone ever picked up.  They did have our reservation however - it was only a 1 star hotel in the first place so I guess we won't expect much!

DS13 is doing a lot better.  I haven't looked at his hand since I bandaged it up good yesterday, but I think it's a bit better.  There's so much dead skin all over it it's hard to tell, and of course he won't let me touch it or try to get any off.  I'll look at it in a bit when he showers here!  Status report:

Knee - pretty much better
Chin - well on the road to recovery
Above lip - still pretty bad, but I think healing
Shoulder - healing, but with some pus
Hand - most cuts all over knuckles, etc. healing.  Palm still in question!

If he's really bad tomorrow, I'll call the doctor.  Otherwise, he'll just keep it bandaged and see how it is when I get back Wed night and take him in Thursday.  He's in good spirits, etc., though so if we can stay away from the hand getting infected (my fear now), then we should be okay!

By the way, I cut up the panty liner to use on his hand and knee - luckily (for him) not his forehead!

I'll try to catch up on this thread when I can - I skimmed it really fast - thanks for all the well wishes for him!


----------



## marciemi

Oh, and my DH took something like a thousand pics this week, so once he gets them uploaded, you guys will be stuck looking at all our fun!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Well, I'm in DFW, waiting for my flight time (delayed to 615p). When I land in Miami (1005p), I will have to HAUL to get to my Orlando-bound plane (1030p departure).  

I'm hoping for a 20 min delay in the MIA-MCO flight. 

Not many pics were taken, as the Keller/Ft. Worth area was kind of boring. There was a lot of brick housing, though.

TR w/pics to follow. Expect them Tuesday or Thursday.  

<----Has to wait until Oct to see his honey again.


----------



## Metro West

the Dark Marauder said:


> Well, I'm in DFW, waiting for my flight time (delayed to 615p). When I land in Miami (1005p), I will have to HAUL to get to my Orlando-bound plane (1030p departure).
> 
> I'm hoping for a 20 min delay in the MIA-MCO flight.


That stinks..hope you can make it.


----------



## bubba's mom

hope you make it DM and that sux you have to wait till OCT   &


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Oh, and my DH took something like a thousand pics this week, so once he gets them uploaded, you guys will be stuck looking at all our fun!





we do hope the panty liner pic will be in the group you put in your trippie




the Dark Marauder said:


> Well, I'm in DFW, waiting for my flight time (delayed to 615p). When I land in Miami (1005p), I will have to HAUL to get to my Orlando-bound plane (1030p departure).
> 
> I'm hoping for a 20 min delay in the MIA-MCO flight.
> 
> Not many pics were taken, as the Keller/Ft. Worth area was kind of boring. There was a lot of brick housing, though.
> 
> TR w/pics to follow. Expect them Tuesday or Thursday.
> 
> <----Has to wait until Oct to see his honey again.





can't wait for the trip report and pics......

i hope you are not going to skip HHN this year .  have your honey come to orlando so she can see it with you.......
i call into work sick for 2 weeks everyday to take my trip in late sept/early oct













barb, what are you doing here?
i thought you were working on that trip report.....



and hello to all the homies this evening......


----------



## bubba's mom

Day 1 of my TR is posted on TR board...would link, but have got to do some stuff....enjoy it!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> barb, what are you doing here?
> i thought you were working on that trip report.....



DH was proofreading....i was on desktop posting that....I'm off to reclaim my plants from my neighbor and go to get food!


----------



## bubba's mom

What macraven?!?  TR Day 1 up for an hour and a half and no comment?? 


eh...give ya something to read tonite while the homies are snoozin'.....


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> me too.
> 
> barb writes the bestest trippies.......



HEY!!??!!??     We all writith the bestest trippies......j/k, I like how barb puts the links in her trippies and if you want to look you just click!!  

I am waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With a flower !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

it's there Tracie....on TR board or click link in my sig


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> What macraven?!?  TR Day 1 up for an hour and a half and no comment??
> 
> 
> eh...give ya something to read tonite while the homies are snoozin'.....





i guess you didn't read my comment over on the trip board about all the shoes you took on your trip.......


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> HEY!!??!!??     We all writith the bestest trippies......j/k, I like how barb puts the links in her trippies and if you want to look you just click!!
> 
> I am waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With a flower !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






oh, did i say barb, must be a typo..... ........i meant to say tracie..


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> oh, did i say barb, must be a typo..... ........i meant to say tracie..



nahhhhhhhhhhhhh.......b's got it hands down!!!!!!!!

but what will happen if I go in August   

May happen ya know -  will keep you all posted!!!


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> it's there Tracie....on TR board or click link in my sig



I found it!!!! Me and Kait read it together and still cannot get over the empty street!!!
AWESOME AS USUAL BARB!!!


----------



## tlinus

YEHAWWW?? 1100 POST FOR ME!


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> I found it!!!! Me and Kait read it together and still cannot get over the empty street!!!
> AWESOME AS USUAL BARB!!!



YAY 1100   Tracie..... you were bangin' posts out right before i left (100 in 2 days?) ....sure took you awhile to get that second 100...hhhmmmm.... 

Note to self (er, rather, you): Gather all Beans together before reading Day 2 of TR....(so you don't have to take all that time to read it again....   )

If you go to the Studios, start to the right....counterclockwise....EVERYBODY goes straight for Shrek and Neutron....there is nobody going to T23D or toward MIB....it is empty!


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> YEHAWWW?? 1100 POST FOR ME!






yay......    tracie !!


----------



## macraven

is everyone catching zzzzzzzzz's now?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Ugh, I have to leave in a few mins for work.

Super delayed flights that get in at 1215a, plus SLOW baggage return, AND a jammed up pick-up area is nofun. Tack on the main road you want to use to get home is blocked....oy. 230am isn't a good bedtime.   (there needs to be a sleepy smiley)


----------



## bubba's mom

the Dark Marauder said:


> Ugh, I have to leave in a few mins for work.
> 
> Super delayed flights that get in at 1215a, plus SLOW baggage return, AND a jammed up pick-up area is nofun. Tack on the main road you want to use to get home is blocked....oy. 230am isn't a good bedtime.   (there needs to be a sleepy smiley)



sorry DM....know how that goes!  but, well worth the trip, eh??  you'll get good nite rest tonite tho


----------



## tlinus

DM - sorry to hear about the lack of sleep......get some rest tonight!!

mac - I AM AWAKE NOW!! ARE YOU??

b'smom - yeah I tore it up to make the 1000 posts for you  ....can't go on benders like that all the time - the housework suffered and in turn so did my ears (from DH's hollerin he had no towels, shorts, etc  )

Morning all - I need to get some prices together for DH for a quickie trip, is the last week of August crowded? I know its hot, but how is the crowd level are all the kiddos back in school by then?


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning all.....

Tracie, most southern schools go back Aug. 20, we (Berks Co.) go back the last week of Aug... I can't see it being crowded...too many kids either going back, gone back, or getting ready to go back.  I personally wouldn't be on vacation that close to going back to school (but that's just me).....

anyway....off to work.....if i remember how


----------



## macraven

the Dark Marauder said:


> Ugh, I have to leave in a few mins for work.
> 
> Super delayed flights that get in at 1215a, plus SLOW baggage return, AND a jammed up pick-up area is nofun. Tack on the main road you want to use to get home is blocked....oy. 230am isn't a good bedtime.   (there needs to be a sleepy smiley)





best i could come up with right now..





welcome back sleepyhead.
it was all worth it, wasn't it.......




tlinus said:


> mac - I AM AWAKE NOW!! ARE YOU??
> 
> Morning all - I need to get some prices together for DH for a quickie trip, is the last week of August crowded? I know its hot, but how is the crowd level are all the kiddos back in school by then?




the end of august is hot, shorter park hours, but cheaper room rates and a lot less people.

you'll have zero crowds there.


i'm awake!
did get about 3 hours of catching zzzzzzz's last night.

will be gone soon for a doc appt for son.


----------



## yankeepenny

Tracie- every place was crawling with kids, most schools up in the far northeast start just before or after labor day..

there were lots of northern new englanders there when we were there, and we asked cms about the last week , then labor day hit and the folks vanished.......


----------



## yankeepenny

lots of folks were there at DW before the Tom Joiner weekend started........


----------



## Holly Goheavy

We did DW last Labor Day Weekend (the same as Tom Joiner) and it wasn't as packed as I expected.  The heat, though, is definately a factor at that time of year.  I'd expect with FOTL you'd be just fine-we never had a wait last week unless it was a maintenance issue and it was a holiday.


----------



## yankeepenny

I just switched car rentals, instead of picking up at the Dolphin, we take a cab 2 miles to a marriot. 
*we saved 55% on the rental......*


glad I used my noggin on this rainy monday morning.  


55%    that is a lot of snacks!  and souvies!


----------



## Akdar

This thread is crazy!  I had a real busy weekend and didn't get to visit the boards and I had 8 pages to read here today to get caught up!  Wow, you homies are posting maniacs.  Now I'm of to read Barb's trip report!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

macraven said:


> did anyone take pics of the meet barb organized.....i am hoping so...



Mac - you've probably already found this thread by now, but just in case...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1500823

And I haven't read barb's TR yet - i'm sure she posted this pic as well...

see ya'll later!!!
melissa


----------



## bubba's mom

Akdar said:


> *This thread is crazy!  I had a real busy weekend and didn't get to visit the boards and I had 8 pages to read here today to get caught up! * Wow, you homies are posting maniacs.  Now I'm of to read Barb's trip report!




That is why you MUST be here everyday.... a LOT of women here who can talk a mile a minute .....


----------



## yankeepenny

poured all day here, 59 degrees out, got the oven on cooking roast chicken and green beans and stuffing.
anyone hungry? 


at least the lawn is green again, vs that nasty off brown yellow look........ 


why is the first day back to work after 10 days off the longest ever? I swear time really does stop........it does......


----------



## yankeepenny

okay- less than two weeks to the the last potter book. non potter fans stop rolling your eyeballs..... .

will harry live or die? 

i really hope he lives......good beats evil. i believe so. 

anyone else?


----------



## bubba's mom

i don't read potter books, but i'll go with the minority, and say "he dies"...then, he can be reincarnated at Universal


----------



## GemmaPixie

I really hope Harry lives. Wouldn't be a true fairytale if the baddy wins! Plus, I cried enough when Dumbeldore died- please don't put me through that again J.K!!


----------



## keishashadow

we're cheap, wait for the HP paperbacks (gotta cut corners somewhere lol); curse we'll know all the details by then.

i've never gotten thru the entire 1st tome, have seen all the flicks...ha.

DH thinks them swell, 'course he got thru the Hobbit & LOTR too.

All the odd names make my head spin need a chart to keep up.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Who is Harry Potter?


----------



## the Dark Marauder

Yes, the trip was worth it.

As for Harry Potter, he might die, but he won't die in vain. He and the ultimate villain will destroy each other.


----------



## bubba's mom

the Dark Marauder said:


> Yes, the trip was worth it.



please elaborate


----------



## keishashadow

everyone must've slept in , off to med appts - good day to all


----------



## roseprincess

Good morning all!

I'm here, but I got to get off the computer soon.

Bubba's mom- Looked at your  Mickey at the Darkside pics  
Very cute  I even commented on that thread.
Will need to find time to read the rest of your TR. I read a couple of paragraphs already with the pics  

Mac- hope your DSs' get better soon   
I think the flu thing is going around. Yesterday I had a flu-type headache and the D word (diarrhea). A week ago, I ended up feeling real nauseaus and vomitted 1 time. It came out of nowhere. Matthew had a headache on Sunday. Went away after awhile with Tylenol. 
Please keep us posted how your Dsons are doing.  

Hi to all  

I'm the cub scout pack coordinator mom, to collect money from other families for our minor league baseball game that we are attending in a couple of weeks,the Schaumburg Flyers baseball game. So I got some stuff to get done today with coordiating this stuff.

Talk to you all later!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

bubba's mom said:


> please elaborate



http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=19655929#post19655929


----------



## damo

I sure hope Harry doesn't die.  Or Ron or Hermione.  The others can all go.


----------



## AlexandNessa

I think this may be the GREATEST.  INVENTION.  EVER.


http://www.hp.com/united-states/con...rs/slimming/index_f.html?jumpid=ex_r602_go/sl


I wish this were around for my wedding photos.


----------



## damo

You can do that in photoshop.  You are just stretching the picture in one direction.


----------



## GemmaPixie

AlexandNessa said:


> I think this may be the GREATEST.  INVENTION.  EVER.
> 
> 
> http://www.hp.com/united-states/con...rs/slimming/index_f.html?jumpid=ex_r602_go/sl
> 
> I wish this were around for my wedding photos.



I WANT IT!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

AlexandNessa said:


> I think this may be the GREATEST.  INVENTION.  EVER.
> 
> 
> http://www.hp.com/united-states/con...rs/slimming/index_f.html?jumpid=ex_r602_go/sl
> 
> 
> I wish this were around for my wedding photos.



really worth the money???  DH says "why not just lose weight"?   i said, "easier said than done!"


----------



## yankeepenny

i just put a new poll out under the universal forum feel free to vote.


----------



## yankeepenny

if anyone is interested , the harry potter dude, daniel radcliffe, will be on Larry King Live on CNN wed night at 9 eastern. 


think he knows how things are gonna end????


----------



## bubba's mom

i'm going to bed early tonite....had extremely busy day at salon today...(first day back from 2 wk. vacay).... busted my **** today to the equivalent of earning $50/hr.     altho good money, i'm exhausted.  

I forgot to mention last nite, that Monday morning i got flowers at work from DH (who never sends flowers)...the card read: "Thanks for a great vacation" Love, Randy    what a wonderful husband i got!

well, on that note, off to check some other mail, get the massage he promised me last nite, and to sleep  

catch you homies in the morning!


----------



## t-and-a

Hi everyone! Thought I'd pop in and say hi!  I've not been on in quite a while...things have been really busy around here and it's been raining every day!!!





bubba's mom said:


> I forgot to mention last nite, that Monday morning i got flowers at work from DH (who never sends flowers)...the card read: "Thanks for a great vacation" Love, Randy    what a wonderful husband i got!
> 
> well, on that note, off to check some other mail, get the massage he promised me last nite, and to sleep
> 
> catch you homies in the morning!


That's so sweet of your DH! Have a good night!


----------



## GemmaPixie

Just read a TR today and although the TR was good- very funny, great detail and pics, he kept making fun of Universal!!! Ok he made 2 jabs but still!! The first one he was saying how all the rides in EPCOT were broke and then said "What is this, Universal!?" then he later went onto say how he was eating offsite which he doesn't like to do and said "why aren't these people at Disney, maybe they are Universal fans *shudder*"

I got angry at him! lol. sounds stupid but I did. He also made fun of Canadians and recommended using stollers to get people out of the way!!


----------



## macraven

who's randy....... 


bet not let your hubby find out......


----------



## macraven

GemmaPixie said:


> Just read a TR today and although the TR was good- very funny, great detail and pics, he kept making fun of Universal!!! Ok he made 2 jabs but still!! The first one he was saying how all the rides in EPCOT were broke and then said "What is this, Universal!?" then he later went onto say how he was eating offsite which he doesn't like to do and said "why aren't these people at Disney, maybe they are Universal fans *shudder*"
> 
> I got angry at him! lol. sounds stupid but I did. He also made fun of Canadians and recommended using stollers to get people out of the way!!





making fun of universal and canadian homies all in one paragraph has gone too far...........eh

whats the link to the thread?


----------



## t-and-a

macraven said:


> making fun of universal and canadian homies all in one paragraph has gone too far...........eh
> 
> whats the link to the thread?



Go get 'um Mac!


----------



## GemmaPixie

See, I would have commented but it was a very popular TR- 49 pages. And he commented twice on universal in seperate posts in the TR and canadians- well he commented on them quite a bit actually. Plus the TR was finished. Anyway if you still want the link it's: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1382199

Other than the little jabs, its a fantastic TR, but it was ruined for me!


----------



## tlinus

OH HOLY HECK - YOU ALL MADE ME READ TWO PAGES!!!!

ahem - back to normal now - Barb - 50 bucks an hour??!!?? you can sng SW or AIRTRAN fares out of PHilly for that   Anyway - tell DH I will forward my address so he can send ME flowers out of the blue  

mac and gemma - should I even click that link??!!?? I may say something not very nice   and don't feel like getting banned tonight -  Iam enjoying my  and relaxing right now

Hope everyone was cooler today than it was here ( with the heat + humidity it got to 105  ) 

Sorry about the blah siggie - me and B#1 are working on a new and updated one!! Still trying to get DH to agree to an August trip - cheap airfare and discounted rate at HRH is Hard to pass up, ya know??!!??!!


----------



## Dagny

macraven said:


> who's randy.......
> 
> 
> bet not let your hubby find out......




ROFL     How nice of him to send flowers.....  I remember those 

btw, can you cut my hair?  My current style makes me look like Carol Brady


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning all  

Tracie...it did get hot yesterday, didn't it??  No matter...we are used to it, just coming home from Fla. and all....(but we're the 'burbs too..so, not as hot as you!)  I was stuck working in ac all day from 9:30 till 8pm    made great money, but boy i was tired!  DH gave me my backrub and i feels much better this morning.....
Can't wait to see the new sig!

Dags...come here and i will hook ya up....Mrs. Brady is so over!

I didn't even click the link to that TR.....no time to read it (well, right now anyway).... my theory is, if they don't like UO that much, let 'em stay away....more hotel rooms and eatin' room for us!  

Alison, how's the house comin along??  About done yet??

guess that's it for now........

oh wait!  a friend of mine is going to WDW next month, hasn't flown in like 20 years.  she asked me if you can take a Lady Venus razor in your carry-on....   I don't know, cuz i always "check" that sorta thing.
she also asked me a couple of other questions I was hoping you could help me with ..... cuz   :
--Does BB/TL have bath/shower places? (I've never been)
--what is her possibility of seeing fireworks at Epcot from POR? (i don't think they are good, but thought i'd double check....i don't think Epcot fworks go "that" high)

Thanks homies, if you can answer any of these.......off to work......again!  

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## t-and-a

bubba's mom said:


> Alison, how's the house comin along??  About done yet??


It's coming along VERY slowly! My DH works alternating shifts on his job (most weekends too) and I work Monday - Friday 8-5. It's going to be a long stretched out re-model job. We're working inside and out. It's been hard to get much done because it's been raining forever! We thought June was wet here, but July has topped it! When we are finished, our house will look like a log house inside and out. 

I'm off to work too. C-yas!


----------



## macraven

t-and-a said:


> Go get 'um Mac!




and you will be right behind me ......yes?




GemmaPixie said:


> See, I would have commented but it was a very popular TR- 49 pages. And he commented twice on universal in seperate posts in the TR and canadians- well he commented on them quite a bit actually. Plus the TR was finished. Anyway if you still want the link it's: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1382199
> 
> Other than the little jabs, its a fantastic TR, but it was ruined for me!



i'll try to get to that thread this week.  i have a full week ahead until next tuesday.




tlinus said:


> mac and gemma - should I even click that link??!!?? I may say something not very nice   and don't feel like getting banned tonight -  Iam enjoying my  and relaxing right now
> 
> Hope everyone was cooler today than it was here ( with the heat + humidity it got to 105  )
> 
> Sorry about the blah siggie - me and B#1 are working on a new and updated one!! Still trying to get DH to agree to an August trip - cheap airfare and discounted rate at HRH is Hard to pass up, ya know??!!??!!



and you will be third in the group, eh..
waiting for the new siggie pic.

hot there?
it is almost 62 degrees here now.




Dagny said:


> ROFL     How nice of him to send flowers.....  I remember those
> 
> btw, can you cut my hair?  My current style makes me look like Carol Brady



who's carol brady??.....     jk



bubba's mom said:


> Morning all
> 
> oh wait!  a friend of mine is going to WDW next month, hasn't flown in like 20 years.  she asked me if you can take a Lady Venus razor in your carry-on....   I don't know, cuz i always "check" that sorta thing.
> she also asked me a couple of other questions I was hoping you could help me with ..... cuz   :
> --Does BB/TL have bath/shower places? (I've never been)
> --what is her possibility of seeing fireworks at Epcot from POR? (i don't think they are good, but thought i'd double check....i don't think Epcot fworks go "that" high)
> 
> Thanks homies, if you can answer any of these.......off to work......again!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!



razors on the flight ok but on the safe side, pack it in the luggage.  she can call to find out what is best.  there is a number and website for the regulations of what is allowed on the plane in unchecked luggage.

can not see fireworks from epcot  to POR

i believe there are showers at tl.
she can call disney on the toll free number to check. 


hey homies, it's morning time........
back from the hospital early this morning.

now i am off to curves soon.


----------



## yankeepenny

I would rather look like carol brady than that {this is not a joke} woman in the building the other week with a BEEHIVE HAIRDOO.......


it was a cross between Jackie Kennedy and a  real beehive....

i aint kidding...... 

nearly dropped my iced dunkin donuts coffee...


----------



## macraven

i signed up for a ladies self defense class which starts today.

don't ask why,  long story.


it's only 4 sessions.  if i pass without hurting myself, i'll sign up for the intermediate class in august.



it is cool here today.  i doubt it will hit 70 today.


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> I would rather look like carol brady than that {this is not a joke} woman in the building the other week with a BEEHIVE HAIRDOO.......
> 
> 
> it was a cross between Jackie Kennedy and a  real beehive....
> 
> i aint kidding......
> 
> nearly dropped my iced dunkin donuts coffee...





don't drop the coffee unless you have a straw with you......


----------



## keishashadow

gemmapixie - Haven't read it yet...don't take it to heart, insecure people feel the need to belittle someone/anyone to make themselves feel better - all the easier to be a bigot and dump on an entire group of folks who are slightly different (whether their preferences, ethnicticity, etc.)...consider the source. 

That said, i've found it good strategy to get behind a stroller @ rope drop - think cowcatcher on a train...you chug right along. Sort of like drafting on the highway behind a trucker.

ypenny - hope bee-hives don't come back into favor after Hairspray hits the theaters.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hi there, kiddos!

I haven't slept well all week.  Mike and I are on opposite schedules, which wreaks havoc on my sleeping patterns.  Should get much better on Friday though .. only 2 more days!

Tracie, book that August trip yet?!  I always ask Mike if he's ever regretted a vacation.  I ask that because I know the answer is always "no" which makes him agree to anything I want!  Although he doesn't know how much we're paying for our Disney cruise in May ....  I am having buyer's remorse myself, but the deposit is nonrefundable and I am not losing $1000.  (yes, it seemed like a good idea at the time.  Never sign up for another cruise while onboard a current one and you've had one too many DoDs.)  

Have fun at the self-defense class, mac.  Maybe you can teach me some moves in October?

Barb, enjoying your trippie!

Rose, how is hubby's job search going?

DM, have to go read your TX trippie too.  

Who else?  What's new except for Dagny's Ma Brady haircut?


----------



## GemmaPixie

Don't you all think Amy Winehouse is pretty with her major beehive?? lol


----------



## damo

Just got back from the latest Harry Potter movie.  Best one yet!


----------



## damo

GemmaPixie said:


> See, I would have commented but it was a very popular TR- 49 pages. And he commented twice on universal in seperate posts in the TR and canadians- well he commented on them quite a bit actually. Plus the TR was finished. Anyway if you still want the link it's: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1382199
> 
> Other than the little jabs, its a fantastic TR, but it was ruined for me!




There are about 40 pages in that thread.  Even standing up for my country isn't worth wasting my time reading all that!

Upon further investigation, it appears that the Canada jabs were for a fellow Canadian poster who the OP likes to torment.  It was all in good fun.


----------



## GemmaPixie

Ohhhh Damo dont give away any surprises! Im going to see it on Monday VIP style!! so excited!! Oh and when does the book comes out in America?? It's realised on 21st July here and all the book shops are opening at midnight on the 20th to allow people to buy the books! Guess where I will be at midnight on friday night!!


----------



## damo

GemmaPixie said:


> Ohhhh Damo dont give away any surprises! Im going to see it on Monday VIP style!! so excited!! Oh and when does the book comes out in America?? It's realised on 21st July here and all the book shops are opening at midnight on the 20th to allow people to buy the books! Guess where I will be at midnight on friday night!!



That is exactly what is happening here too.  My son and husband will be down in Florida that night, so they will have to find a bookstore somewhere that is open at midnight since my son won't want to wait.  I'm just going to wait until the morning, up here in Canada, to go get my copy.


----------



## bubba's mom

damo....you have GOT to PM me to let me know if he lives or dies  

Alison.....pictures please?  

mac....you go girl!!!    self defense is considered exercise (but still go to curves)...if you're unclear about something let me know, DS is a first degree black belt (training for 2nd degree)...he'll help you out  
thanks for the help on my questions for my friend....hope your DS is feelin' better....lotsa mummy dust your way still (and wth, a little pixie too....  can use all the dust you can get there!)

Jodie....would you believe I am going to miss you again in May???    OUR Disney cruise leaves June 29th...(see sig)

PLEASE do NOT let the beehive come back    I'm okay with mohawks tho (did one yesterday)


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> That is exactly what is happening here too.  My *son and husband will be down in Florida *that night, so they will have to find a bookstore somewhere that is open at midnight since my son won't want to wait.  I'm just going to wait until the morning, up here in Canada, to go get my copy.



they goin' w/o you?    How can you let THAT happen?


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> they goin' w/o you?    How can you let THAT happen?



Well, my son has a roller hockey tournament in Ft. Myers and someone has to stay home to take care of our dogs.  Our one dog is almost 16 years old and is deaf and blind.  Our other dog is 9 and needs drops in her eyes every six hours or so.  If I go and my husband stays home, he will go to work and the dogs will be alone.  So, I am staying home and he is going.  

Usually my parents come and take care of the dogs while we go on vacation but since we are going on a family vacation in August to California, I didn't want to ask them again to dogsit for a week in July.

That's the story!  So, I will be home and they will be in Naples for a week.


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> damo....you have GOT to PM me to let me know if he lives or dies
> 
> Alison.....pictures please?
> 
> mac....you go girl!!!    self defense is considered exercise (but still go to curves)...if you're unclear about something let me know, DS is a first degree black belt (training for 2nd degree)...he'll help you out
> thanks for the help on my questions for my friend....hope your DS is feelin' better....lotsa mummy dust your way still (and wth, a little pixie too....  can use all the dust you can get there!)
> 
> Jodie....would you believe I am going to miss you again in May???    OUR Disney cruise leaves June 29th...(see sig)
> 
> PLEASE do NOT let the beehive come back    I'm okay with mohawks tho (did one yesterday)



If Harry dies, I will not be a happy person!  There will be a lot of very upset people if he gets knocked off.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> If Harry dies, I will not be a happy person!  There will be a lot of very upset people if he gets knocked off.






i don't even like harry.
i won't be upset either way.


i think i will need a translator to explain it all to me when they open the potter section in universal..... 



but i'll take notes when you all chatter about the harry movie.
then i'll know what building means what when it is at ioa.


----------



## GemmaPixie

I fancy the twins!! my friend has met all the actors because in the 1st and 2nd movies (when they had a different director than they do now) she was at the school that they filmed in! How cool is that!


----------



## bubba's mom

i'm Potter stupid too mac....never read a book OR seen a movie.....i'll be just as clueless in the new land.....


----------



## keishashadow

HP this weekend w/DH working OT to pay off last trip before the bill comes due.

Supposed to see Transformers tonight, DS running slow...hope i haven't been stood up.


----------



## t-and-a

Morning all! 
I didn't get on here yesterday....such a busy life! 

Barb, no pics yet, it's too messy right now! It's rough trying to live here and re-model at the same time with a 10 year old DS, a 13 year old DS and a DH! DH and I have lined our closets with cedar and built a neat shelf unit in each of them. 

Mac, I didn't get time to read that thread, but if I had, I would have been right behind you!  

All of you who have not seen a Harry Potter movie....you homies seriously need to at least rent the first 4! That way you will have an understanding of the new stuff at IOA when it gets there.

Damo, it's good to hear that you liked this one so much! My whole family is looking forward to it. We will go see the latest HP movie as soon as our family's schedule gets so we can. DH is working days this week, but is only off on Sunday and then has to go in on nights (7 PM - 7 AM) on Monday. I told him we really need to work on the house Sunday afternoon, but who knows, we might sneak off to watch it. The only thing is that we live in a small town (Population is less than 11,000) and we have to drive 30 miles to see any movies!  It will probably be the week after next when we get to see it. Maybe by that time, the theater won't be so full too!

I hope beehives don't come back either!!!   There's a lady here in town that wore one up until about a year or two ago and she still has really BIG hair! Didn't I see that In that Hairspray movie, John Travolta dresses as a woman???  YUCK! 

Well, I'm off to work in just a few minutes. You gals have a good day!


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning homes!

Staying home today with the boy....he don't feel well...but things are good.  

Alison, I would wait to see HP too...a more empty theater is always better in my opinion.  When we go to the movies at my DFIL's on vacation the first week of July in Fla., the theater is always empty.  This year there was only a lady and her son there! We went in, looked around and said, "where we gonna sit?"    She laughed....but, that's my DH's humor.  There were only 2 or 3 other parties in there w/ us....and of course at the end of my row (i was in the middle of the row) some stupid woman did NOT turn her phone off like she was asked to   (guess how I know that!) AND her sleeping infant woke up and decided to babble.  Now, it's better than screaming, but it was still VERY distracting.  I could hear her saying "sshhh"...now, lady! Do you REALLY think your 9mth old understands "sshh"??    I was SO close to getting up outta my seat.....i shot her dirty looks and she knew it!  
Sorry to get sidetracked....but, just my experience the once a year we go, the more empty a theater, the quieter it is!

oh and ........

Day 2 of TR is up!!!!!

okay...off to eat and do some stuff....chek ya's l8r homes......  

Good day to everyone....tlinus and I have GREAT weather here today!  Low 80's and no humidity and sun!!!!!


----------



## tlinus

bubba's mom said:


> Morning homes!
> 
> Staying home today with the boy....he don't feel well...but things are good.
> 
> Alison, I would wait to see HP too...a more empty theater is always better in my opinion.  When we go to the movies at my DFIL's on vacation the first week of July in Fla., the theater is always empty.  This year there was only a lady and her son there! We went in, looked around and said, "where we gonna sit?"    She laughed....but, that's my DH's humor.  There were only 2 or 3 other parties in there w/ us....and of course at the end of my row (i was in the middle of the row) some stupid woman did NOT turn her phone off like she was asked to   (guess how I know that!) AND her sleeping infant woke up and decided to babble.  Now, it's better than screaming, but it was still VERY distracting.  I could hear her saying "sshhh"...now, lady! Do you REALLY think your 9mth old understands "sshh"??    I was SO close to getting up outta my seat.....i shot her dirty looks and she knew it!
> Sorry to get sidetracked....but, just my experience the once a year we go, the more empty a theater, the quieter it is!
> 
> oh and ........
> 
> Day 2 of TR is up!!!!!
> 
> okay...off to eat and do some stuff....chek ya's l8r homes......
> 
> Good day to everyone....tlinus and I have GREAT weather here today!  Low 80's and no humidity and sun!!!!!



 
Just finished day 2 of your trip report - I think it was a great day. I like how you guys hop from one park to the other...... We need to try that next time!!!

I shut the air off this morning and opened the windows again.....it is a gorgeous morning here


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> Just finished day 2 of your trip report - I think it was a great day. I like how you guys hop from one park to the other...... We need to try that next time!!!



we usually do.... can't think of a day we don't do both parks...even if it's just to ride a ride to two



> the air off this morning and opened the windows again.....it is a gorgeous morning here




me too   GREAT day....think it's an "eat dinner outside on the patio day".... did you get those t-storms??  we just got a downpour of rain, then none, then another downpour and then none...went on like that about 4 times....no thunder and no lightening.... (I was kinda lookin' forward to a good storm too...   oh well.... )


----------



## yankeepenny

as you can see in my moniker...wicked monkish....
I only go to the potter moive when it has been out two weeks, and only on  a really slow day so that there are only maybe 1 or 2 others in the theater aside from me. I have never yet seen a potter movie with anyone.....I have to have total quiet and ....welll....told yah I was monkish 

so i will go in two weeks.


*saturday, the 21st of July I HOPE AND PRAY AND BET WHOMEVER DELIVERS MY BOOK  TO BE READY AS I WILL BE RACING DOWN THE DRIVEWAY LIKE THE LAST FEW TIMES SCREAMING TO THE FED EX DUDE i LOVE YOU!, AND HE WOULD QUICKLY HAND THE BOOK OFF AND RUN LIKE ALL HELL BACK TO THE TRUCK FOR SAFETY..... *


----------



## keishashadow

penny - u r a fan (no spoilers please, although i don't know how i'll manage to avoid hearing the details somewhere lol;may have to spring for the hard back).

barb - poor bubba, it sux to be sick in the summer, no skool to miss 

I had to smack down DS #2 a couple times last night @ Transformers (excellent! course i seen thousands of the cartoons when my boys were little) - he kept whipping out his cell to check messages. Not on my watch, these kids don't seem to think it's annoying to others.  Least he had the sense to have it on vibrate, it's a start.


----------



## macraven

i guess by what you posted keisha that son did get home in time to go see transformers.  that's good.

sorry bubba is sick.  i sure do hope he gets better soon.

t - a  next time you miss a day, bring a note from home   

back to the doctor today.  son needs an EKG.

there goes my afternoon but if i get off the computor now, i can clean up this dump before we leave.


have a fun day homies !!

penny, can i take your poll four times..........it's like being in chicagoland:  vote early and vote often


----------



## tlinus

mac - hope all went well this afternoon  

how is bubba feeling now, barb?

hope everyone else is having a beautiful Thursday!!!!


----------



## macraven

yea, we need an update on bubba !


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
Sorry I haven't been here for awhile. Been too busy getting stuff done. DH being on the computer during the day at times, sending out his resume, filling out forms online,etc. 


AlexandNessa said:


> Rose, how is hubby's job search going?


Thanks for asking  Has been having appts with different recruiters almost everyday. Hasn't landed a job yet, but we are hoping soon! Keep praying and mummy dust! 
We did the free summer movie camp thing at our local AMC theater yest. Saw Ice Age 2- The Meltdown. We were invaded by lots and lots of day camp kids in the theater   

Bubba's mom- hoping Bubba is doing better  

Mac- Are your sons doing any better? I think you said on the other thread one of them has a bacterial infection? I take it he's on A/B (antibiotics).
How did your son's EKG go?   


Ok, I'm another homie that doesn't get into Harry Potter at all. No books, no movies   

Hi to all!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> yea, we need an update on bubba !



update YOUR son too  

actually, you all are gonna hate me...bubba is about fine.  See, in the summer I send him to the playground program from 9 to 2.  By the time i drop him off i get to work about 9:30.  I have to leave work at 1:30 to make it back by 2 to pick him up.  Well, this morning, i went into his room to get him up, and he was laying flat on his back and he said, 'mom, i have a problem'...so, upon investigating, he has a "kink" in the ole neck!    well, by the time i wiped tears, got him upright, got motrin in him and put the heating pad on his neck while explaining what was wrong with him and trying to get him to move his neck around to loosen it up, it was too late to go to work.  by 10am-ish, he was up and feeling better...but it was too late for him to go to playground and me to work.  so, he wasn't really 'sick'...like i told work, but i couldn't call off and say "I have to stay home with bubba today cuz he has a stiff neck"  
we just got home from karate class, where a few things bothered him, but he worked thru it and is feeling a bit better....

so, he wasn't really sick...just had his first "kink in the neck"...... (wonder if he now knows what i mean when i say he's being a pain in the neck??  

thanks for askin everybody.....


----------



## t-and-a

Rose, 
Still thinking about your family  Here's some pixie/mummy dust for youixiedustixiedustixiedustixiedust:
Mac, 
Here's some for your boys: 
I hope they get better soon and that you get a good report!
Barb, 
I'm glad to hear that Bubba is OK! I hope you had a nice day off!


----------



## keishashadow

hmm...bubba put a kink in barb's plans today - kids least he's feeling aok.  Get any more of the trip report done?  I'm still trying to figure out how  you link your pics - course i'm a near tech illiterate

mac -  for ds

rose - a heavy load for you to carry, hope it lightens very soon!  Try not to worry too much.

penny - got an email from B&N today 40% off the hardback if we come @ midnight on the 20th .  Might be fun if DH & I get snookered 1st.


----------



## damo

keishashadow said:


> hmm...bubba put a kink in barb's plans today - kids least he's feeling aok.  Get any more of the trip report done?  I'm still trying to figure out how  you link your pics - course i'm a near tech illiterate
> 
> mac -  for ds
> 
> rose - a heavy load for you to carry, hope it lightens very soon!  Try not to worry too much.
> 
> penny - got an email from B&N today 40% off the hardback if we come @ midnight on the 20th .  Might be fun if DH & I get snookered 1st.



Wonder if there is a B&N close to where my son will be in Naples?  Do you have to reserve your copy?


----------



## marciemi

Hey guys!  I'm still working on those pics I promised  although now the pics are actually on the computer so getting them on photobucket and here is the next step!  Have most folks out of the house.  Got DS12 to camp and got to take the ferry back across Lake Michigan full of about 90 percent BMW motorcyclists on their way to a rally - lots of fun!  DS15 and DH left for Minneapolis for a soccer tournament, so it's me and DS13, who's having his birthday party tomorrow night - a bit early (July 23), but it was the ideal time with his brothers both away!

Oldest DS went to the dentist today and got a bad report of NINE cavities!  Strange since we go regularly and he was there over Christmas and everything was fine.  Guess I know how he's spending his next couple weeks before we go to Disney!  Had to break it into 3 appointments so he's going to be having all kinds of fun!


----------



## bubba's mom

marciemi said:


> Oldest DS went to the dentist today and got a bad report of NINE cavities!  Strange since we go regularly and he was there over Christmas and everything was fine.



   are they sure?? that sounds strange.  i could understand 1 or 2 MAYBE even 3... but 9?!?!?!  Somethin' don't sound right there A.......  on the other note, enjoy the "quiet" weekend...


----------



## GemmaPixie

marciemi said:


> Oldest DS went to the dentist today and got a bad report of NINE cavities!  Strange since we go regularly and he was there over Christmas and everything was fine.  Guess I know how he's spending his next couple weeks before we go to Disney!  Had to break it into 3 appointments so he's going to be having all kinds of fun!




Well you know what they say..... A spoonful of sugar....well.......it gives you cavities actually.....hmmm...gotta re-write that song!!!


----------



## marciemi

Yeah, the dentist seemed perplexed too.  He showed me the x-rays and the areas on the x-rays.  None of them are deep ones and he wants to take care of them before they become that way.  But when I conceded that DS rarely (okay, never!) flosses, the dentist was like "Lots of people never floss, but don't get 9 cavities all at once!"  He kind of ran through all of DS eating/drinking habits and for now at least, he's pretty much limited to water and milk (with water to rinse with afterwards) and he gave him a prescription toothpaste with 5x the normal fluoride to use for a month.  His biggest concerns were with soda (DS probably drinks one can of Pepsi a day) and any kind of gooey candy (Sour Skittles, Airheads) that could be getting stuck in his teeth.  He also mentioned that lots of people think Gatorade (or similar drinks) are fine, and they really are as bad for the teeth as soda, but DS really doesn't drink that much Gatorade either - maybe a couple times a month. 

Thanks - it seems quiet here!  I've been starting on some packing - just over 2 weeks - aauugghh!


----------



## yankeepenny

why do some posters make rotten threds/comments regarding crocs? not everyone has princess feet.
(the thread is under theme parks)

it just really aggravates me.  


those who make comments should walk a mile in some else's shoes.....or should i say crocs.....

guess i will sign off now.....totally disgusted actually.....
Good night everyone.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Woo-hoo!  My weekend has started already!  Think I'll grab a beer and watch Big Brother, which Mike recorded for me.  Anyone else watching this season?  We get Showtime as well, and those live feeds are pretty boring.

marciemi, are you packing for a Universal trip?

Rose, sounds like hubby is making some headway in his job search.  Wishing you all the best!


----------



## marciemi

2 weeks in Florida - 3 days will be at Universal - one night at the RPR to get two days of FOTL.  First trip to Universal since 1997!  Hopefully we won't be doing Barney 3 times in a row this time!  We leave for WDW on July 27, and will be at Uni Aug 4-6.


----------



## marciemi

Oops - DS13 wanted me to tell you guys he went to the orthodontist today and got his rubber bands on his braces in lime green!   

Now we're officially ready to go!


----------



## damo

Ooh 9 cavities?  He must have really bad saliva.  Some people just do!


----------



## marciemi

damo said:


> Ooh 9 cavities?  He must have really bad saliva.  Some people just do!



I'll be sure to tell him that.  Then he can use the excuse, "It's not that I don't brush or floss, and eat tons of junk food.  It's not my fault; I have BAD SALIVA!"  

Seriously I know what you mean - when I was a kid my younger brother and I had similar eating, brushing (or lack thereof), etc. habits.  Yet he probably had 20 cavities over those years while I ended up with none.  Obviously not because of anything I did!


----------



## t-and-a

Morning everybody!


marciemi said:


> Oops - DS13 wanted me to tell you guys he went to the orthodontist today and got his rubber bands on his braces in lime green!
> 
> Now we're officially ready to go!



Cool! Next time he should get *lime green **and **royal blue*!


----------



## marciemi

t-and-a said:


> Morning everybody!
> 
> 
> Cool! Next time he should get *lime green **and **royal blue*!



Funny you should say that - when he told me to start a thread about it (which I didn't want to since not everyone on the DIS is as nice as the folks on the Uni thread  ) I just told him I'd post it here for my "homies".  His reply was "but the Universal color is BLUE!"  I told him you guys were DIS'ers none-the-less!


----------



## marciemi

Okay guys - where is everyone this morning?

I decided to upload a few of my pics at a time since we took like well over 200 during the week (plus camp).  I'll try to do about 5 at a time as I get a chance so hopefully you can see some!  When you start getting bored, just let me know! 

Okay, the "guys" posing in front of the cabin:






The action shot of the boys chopping firewood.  Note the hammock in the background.  Side note for you - how do you pronounce "hammock"?  Is it HAM-ick or hum-MOCK?  I had never heard it any way other than the first until we moved to Green Bay.  Here everyone pronounces it hum-MOCK, with the accent on the second syllable.  I thought they were kidding the first time, but no, apparently that's the correct pronunciation here.  Anyone else?  






Sunset on the beach:






The awesome campfire the boys built on the beach.  If you look carefully, you can see me with my appropriate lime-green glass of wine!






My oldest son, demonstrating how he spent most of his time - on the beach trying to get a signal in order to text his girlfriend:






Enjoy!


----------



## tlinus

marcie - 

lovin the pictures - did he ever get a signal? 

we are thinking about camping with friends of ours. We have an awesome 8 person tent that is still in its box   I haven't camped out in YEARS - but think the kids would have a blast!!

I was flipping through the channels last night and WHYY had a special on Hershey park - it was pretty cool!

It looks like we will be doing Six Flags Great Adventure on 7/24....anyone been???

mac - hope ds (and you) are doing beter today!!!

off to clean out the pool and see if anyone wants to get in it


----------



## bubba's mom

Morning all!

Thanks for sharing your pix Marci.....

In SE PA, I pronounce it "ham-mick"...no emphasis on either, but I throw the extra "m" in it....  

Tell your sons they did a HECKUVA job on that fire...i love campfires and theirs looks positively awesome!  

I'm sure your oldest son would have loved to have DGF to watch that gorgeous sunset....how old is he??  Getting too old for the "family" stuff?   (not that WE ever look at them that way, but they get that "uugghh..have to go away WITH the parents again...how uncool"...  

looking forward to more pix....as mac says "they're easy to read"


----------



## bubba's mom

tlinus said:


> I was flipping through the channels last night and WHYY had a special on Hershey park - it was pretty cool!



OMG!!!   I saw that too!!   

didn't know superdooperlooper was that "young" and how he came up with the name for it.... and to see people walking around in 1970's clothes....  

I thought it WAS very interesting...didn't know ALL that about it from way back when...... altho, I was disappointed they did finish it with the updated park and intro of the "boardwalk" area (even tho it's cheesy imho)


----------



## loribell

Mornin' everyone! Hope everyone is doing good.  

We got back from Branson late Wednesday & then had a busy day yesterday. It didn't take long for me to remember why I stopped going to Branson! Those hills at Silver Dollar City are mean!!!!! They are really trying to put in rides to compete for more family busy along the lines of Disney, there were a lot of knock of rides that just weren't the same caliber of rides that you get in Orlando. They do have a couple of pretty good coasters though. All in all we had a great time though. 

And it is raining here still! We officially set a new record for  rainfall yesterday & it has been pouring again this morning for a couple of hours. We are going to float away! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## bubba's mom

welcome back Lori...glad you had a great trip and returned safely.....

now, about those pictures....  

sorry about all the rain....maybe that means a "dry" rest of the year and winter?? keep thinking positive...it has to end sometime....





(hopefully before you float away)


----------



## AlexandNessa

Morning all.  Welcome back, Lori!  Stay dry.   

Homies, I need to find a mattress where I can't feel Mike toss and turn and vice versa.  What are they called?  I need to do some research on these, and I don't know how to Google it.  Our mattress is very comfy, but let's just say that if Mike can't sleep, I can't sleep (and vice versa).  The whole bed moves when someone shifts position.  And he doesn't like those foamy mattresses either.  Any ideas?


----------



## bubba's mom

Jodie,

I thought it WAS those foam mattresses?    I'm really no help....sorry...we have a waterbed (w/ bladder...not tubes)....

Good luck!

Off to work and such.....

l8rs


----------



## marciemi

Thanks for the pics comments!  Yes, DS is 15 and getting too old to "hang" with the rest of us!  Timing was really bad - his GF went to WDW and was gone for 10 days.  Day before she got home we left for 8 days, so they went 2 1/2 weeks without seeing one another.  Several of the days we were camping, she was up north at cabins as well (in Wisconsin, not Michigan) so both of them had trouble getting signals.  Managed to get through several times, but certainly not regularly.  As you can imagine, he's thrilled to be going to Disney, away from GF, for over 2 weeks! 

AlexandNessa - we got one of those mattresses last summer - it's Simmons - the ones that used to have the commercial where they dropped the bowling ball on one part and the pins on the other part didn't move.  It really is good - we got a king size, which helped in itself, but I no longer feel that when I move around I'm bothering DH or vice versa.  Really notice the difference when we stay in a hotel now without it.

Lori - welcome back!  I know I owe you an email.  Hope your trip was great and you're not developing gills yet!  We've had very little rain all summer so it's hard to even imagine!

tlinus - last trip to Great Adventure was about 20 years ago.  About all I recall of it was that if it's hot, and you're riding a lot of rides, and don't feel all that well to begin with, beer was not a great thing to add into the equation.   Let's just say not a lot of positive memories from there!  I do have a friend out there who goes fairly often with her teen daughter and isn't all that impressed with it in terms of crowds, riff-raff and employees, so I guess I wouldn't expect Universal!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Thanks, marciemi!  We are going to have to check that out.  Think hubby has about 50 pounds on me and I'm getting tossed around a bit!  

Well, I am off to Curves.  Smell ya later!


----------



## loribell

Well, I never even pulled my camera out of the bag but I did use my mothers for her (she is totally clueless when it comes to using a digital camera). I will upload the pics this weekend when I am out there so I can post a few. 

Marcie - great pics of the cabin. Glad you all had a great time. Oh, and maybe it is the girlfriend with the bad saliva!


----------



## keishashadow

damo said:


> Wonder if there is a B&N close to where my son will be in Naples? Do you have to reserve your copy?


 
just re-read the email, got confused...there's 1 for B&N & the 40% off is a preorder by today @ borders - sorry; they both came in @ same time & I got confused...seems to be a good deal $20+

marci - very cool pics & not-too-rustic looking cabin either.

loribell - branson's on our to do list, not sure if we'll every get it in - long drive for us...perhaps when we're older we can hop on one of those bus tours w/the other seniors. 

think we're short on rain in western pa, know we have to water the garden everynight - feast or famine I suppose.


----------



## marciemi

All right - more pics for you guys!  Waiting for DS's party-mates to show up momentarily.  These are of the cabin itself.

The guys at the table, looking out the window at Lake Michigan:






Me and DH at the table - you can see the bunks in the background.  I include this pic only because for some reason I look young in the picture!  






DS15 demonstrating the sophisticated refrigerator system consisting of a cooler and a block of ice:





3 guys and a hammock (however you pronounce it!):






Injured DS13 - you can see the bandaids on his face - sorry, not the panty liner - he would have killed me if I'd taken a pic of that!  He's in front of the puzzle we did - we ordered it on line.  It's a topographical map of the area around your house, with a house shaped piece in the middle where you live.  We took that piece out to show the puzzle.






Same DS demonstrating the sophisticated cabin heating system, which we luckily never had to use!






Am I boring you yet?


----------



## macraven

marcie, beautiful pictures!

who is that teen age girl witih your husband in the one pic?????
oh my, is that you?  wow, you look like a kid.


i know you are going to have a great time on your next trip.
take notes, we expect a trippie again.

lori, welcome back home.  yea, silver dollar city and those hills are killers.


now i forgot what else i was going to say........must be the blonde in me coming out again


----------



## macraven

update on the sickies.
son #1:  now has a whisper type voice.  tonsillectomy was done 2 weeks ago this coming monday.

son #2:  failed his EKG.  also has either a break or fracture in the jaw.
have to see a specialist soon.  but then, he bought a plane ticket today and plans to leave home on monday for a week.  i'm pulling my hair out.

son #3:  2 more days on the antibiotics.  yea, he has a bacterial infection that has settled in the stomach area.

son #4:  good health




rose, i still have you and your family on my prayer list.  i'm hoping your dh finds some fabulous job soon.  i know something will turn up for him 


i wil be tied up on sunday and monday,.  not sure how much i will be online.  if i am up to it, i surely will be here.

one son is moving back home......again.......and after church on sunday, i need to go to his place and help him pack.  i can take better care of him at home.


----------



## t-and-a

Jodie, 
We have one of those memory foam mattresses. Ours is a TempSoma. We got it at a Sam's Club. The really funny thing is that it came in a box that was about 4' x 3' and it was REALLY HEAVY!!! When we got it home, we opened the package and it had to de-compress. The darn thing is about 16 thick! I can't feel my DH move at night, unless he wants me to of course!

Lori, 
It's still raining cats and dogs here every day. I think I need to start building an ark! My yard looks like a swamp! There are snake and alligator alerts out down here! You'd think we were in the Everglades!

Marci, 
Love the photos! We went camping at the beginning of the summer in a tent and took our boat that we got in the spring out on the lake for the first time. I had never been skiing or pulled on a tube before. I didn't ski, but the first time that I got on the tube, I did pretty well and the boys were telling my DH, "throw Mom off!!!!!" so he did........ Well, he turned a corner and straightened up real fast, and when he did, I flew about 10 feet in the air and wiped out! They thought it was the funniest thing they had ever seen, but it nearly scared  the you-know what out of me! They were wishing they had the camera. They kept saying "Mom, do it again!"


----------



## t-and-a

macraven said:


> update on the sickies.
> son #1:  now has a whisper type voice.  tonsillectomy was done 2 weeks ago this coming monday.
> 
> son #2:  failed his EKG.  also has either a break or fracture in the jaw.
> have to see a specialist soon.  but then, he bought a plane ticket today and plans to leave home on monday for a week.  i'm pulling my hair out.
> 
> son #3:  2 more days on the antibiotics.  yea, he has a bacterial infection that has settled in the stomach area.
> 
> son #4:  good health
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose, i still have you and your family on my prayer list.  i'm hoping your dh finds some fabulous job soon.  i know something will turn up for him
> 
> 
> i wil be tied up on sunday and monday,.  not sure how much i will be online.  if i am up to it, i surely will be here.
> 
> one son is moving back home......again.......and after church on sunday, i need to go to his place and help him pack.  i can take better care of him at home.


Oh mac! I'm so sorry about your boys! I know it's terribly stressful to have 3 out of 4 sick at one time!


----------



## marciemi

Alison - NEVER trust a man in a boat!  (or any kind of power machinery!).  

We tried the foam mattresses, but I found them to be too warm and ended up covered in sweat each night (and no, I'm not THAT old yet, thank you!).  I'm also a very cold person at night - we're the typical "DH in a t-shirt and me in sweats and a long sleeve shirt" at night folks!  Just felt "icky".  But my DS 12 has one and loves it.  

Mac - I'm so sorry - I didn't realize all this was going on with your sons!  Guess it was in the pages I couldn't catch up on while we were gone!  How old is the son who had the tonsillectormy?  Went through that with one DS at 8 and I remember how miserable it was.  I'm guessing yours has to be a lot older and proportionately more miserable!  He refused to speak at all for 5 days, until we went back to the doc who pretty much ordered him to try.  Keep us updated!


----------



## xmattodx

Wow, I'm caught up again. All y'all have some bad luck. 

My best to all those ill/family of ill/looking for work/floating away/etc.

To answer questions asked a very long time ago:
1. I am meeting my very large family (I think 10 are coming) from Edmonton in Orlando on August 11. They leave for home on the 18th, my wife and I leave on the 21st. We'll be at Universal from the 16th-21st. Prior to that we'll do some Disney and some vacationing - my Mustard (mother) really likes mini-golf but not so much Theme parks (although she will join us on our Universal days but no WDW days!  )
2. I arrived "home" (Atlanta) a week ago from 6 months in the Palestinian territories (with time in Egypt, South Africa and Romania) and am looking for work (hard to find a job when you need 10 days off a month from now) and getting our stuff back in order. (insurance/phones/etc)

My wife found work (at her old job) so we'll survive and a month on the couch doing nothing sounds good to me.


----------



## marciemi

Welcome back home!  Hope you're enjoying all the things here that you couldn't get over there!  I know when DH and I were in Saudi during the first Gulf War, we really missed stuff that you'd never think of like cold cuts, cheese, pizza (made without mangoes or prawns on it!), and ice in soda!  What'd you miss the most?  (Besides DW, obviously!  )  Hope you have a great time at Universal - we'll be there about a week or so before you.  Are you staying onsite?


----------



## damo

Oh Mac.  When it rains it pours.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Oh Mac.  When it rains it pours.


----------



## macraven

xmattodx said:


> Wow, I'm caught up again. All y'all have some bad luck.
> 
> My best to all those ill/family of ill/looking for work/floating away/etc.
> 
> To answer questions asked a very long time ago:
> 1. I am meeting my very large family (I think 10 are coming) from Edmonton in Orlando on August 11. They leave for home on the 18th, my wife and I leave on the 21st. We'll be at Universal from the 16th-21st. Prior to that we'll do some Disney and some vacationing - my Mustard (mother) really likes mini-golf but not so much Theme parks (although she will join us on our Universal days but no WDW days!  )
> 2. I arrived "home" (Atlanta) a week ago from 6 months in the Palestinian territories (with time in Egypt, South Africa and Romania) and am looking for work (hard to find a job when you need 10 days off a month from now) and getting our stuff back in order. (insurance/phones/etc)
> 
> My wife found work (at her old job) so we'll survive and a month on the couch doing nothing sounds good to me.




welcome back.....

take notes on your trip.
we all learned how to read and would love to read your trippie after your trip.


----------



## loribell

Hang in there Mac and remember we are here for you whenever you need us. 

Great pics Marcie!

Allison - just hang on, I'll pick you up when I float by on my ark!

Rose - You & DH hang in there too! 

xmattodx - welcome home and good luck on the job search.

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


>


 
OMG!  not only does it happen --- it's raining buckets right on your head!

So sorry to hear, kuddos on holding it together - hope your DSs feel better soon.


----------



## macraven

thank you homies


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hey there!  Anyone up on a Friday night?


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

oops, sorry, wrong smilie.

the other one was much cuter


----------



## AlexandNessa

Excellent!  Glad you're up!  Sent you a PM.


----------



## loribell

Hey where did you both go?


----------



## marciemi

Well, I'm here!  You're next on my email list - I'm in the middle of one to Kristy right now, that's going to be interrupted for cake momentarily (with Stephen's party!).  I'll talk to you, even if everyone else is going away!


----------



## macraven

here i is..........


----------



## macraven

cake????


i didn't get any cake


----------



## AlexandNessa

I'm still here!

I am very excited that I just got the go ahead from Mike to spend a day at Busch Gardens when we go in October.  I am totally psyched as I'd like to go and never thought he would agree to it as the bus from the resorts to BGT usually leaves at an ungodly hour, but he did.  Now I have to figure out our best tkt options and how to make ressies for the bus trip and what the departure/pick-up times are, etc.  Bonus.

How are you, Lori?  What's news?!


----------



## macraven

now i'm here and you are gone.


think i am going to watch forensic files for a couple of hours.
court tv is being renamed to true tv or something like that


----------



## macraven

AlexandNessa said:


> I'm still here!
> 
> I am very excited that I just got the go ahead from Mike to spend a day at Busch Gardens when we go in October.  I am totally psyched as I'd like to go and never thought he would agree to it as the bus from the resorts to BGT usually leaves at an ungodly hour, but he did.  Now I have to figure out our best tkt options and how to make ressies for the bus trip and what the departure/pick-up times are, etc.  Bonus.
> 
> How are you, Lori?  What's news?!




let me look for my busch garden fan club card to see if i can get you discounted tickets jodie.

yea, where is lori and marci now?
don't tell me, they are eating cake........

going to watch tv for a bit now


----------



## marciemi

Does it show me as not here?  I'm typing an email in Word, but still am hanging around here!  No cake yet.  DS (a big video game fan) decided to get a Pac Man cake - with a bunch of dots and ghosts and a yellow pac man running around the cake.  Still haven't eaten it - need to break 4 boys away from the Wii.  It'll happen soon because one isn't spending the night because he has to be at a baptist at 8am so we need to get him caked up and out of here!


----------



## loribell

Now I am here and you two are gone again! 

Did I miss cake????

No news here other than it isn't raining right now. Just getting ready to head to bed. I have had a massive headache all day & am ready to call it a night.

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## marciemi

I am here! I am here!  I am HERE!


----------



## loribell

I see you Marcie but Mac & Jodie aren't showing that they are on.


----------



## loribell

marciemi said:


> I am here! I am here!  I am HERE!



Horton hears a Who?


----------



## AlexandNessa

I'm still here!

Thanks, mac!  I am totally new to the BGT (Africa, whatever you call it) tkts, transportation, what have you.  I was NEVER expecting Mike to agree to the trip, but we'll be at UO for 8 days in Oct, and he wants to try something new, and who in the world am I to stop him?

Mike and I are off this weekend.  Think my family would like to do something with us, but Mike and I haven't had a week off together in a month and it's just "us time" this weekend.  Hoping to go mattress shopping tomorrow.  Definitely need a good sleep aid.

What are everyone's plans this weekend?


----------



## marciemi

loribell said:


> Horton hears a Who?



Exactly - am I ready for the Seuss land at IOA?

Our plans consist of not much for tomorrow after I'm sure DS is up late with his friends tonight.  Possibly driving down to Appleton to the Melting Pot to celebrate for the 2 of us (me and DS - everyone else is still out of state).

Sunday, we're doing the Titletown bike tour - we're doing the 35K tour - did it last summer as well.  Should be a good challenge.  This year they added in a 55K as well which we might have tried if everyone was here (last year the next option up was 80K!).  Probably relaxing in the hot tub (which we have cooled down quite a bit) after that!


----------



## AlexandNessa

BTW, do any of my homies on this thread need any of the coupons that I have listed here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1509342

They expire 12/30, but if any of you here want any of these coupons, and you think you'll use them, just PM me the ones you want and your snail mail addy and I'll send them.

They only ones I _don_'t have (and won't you be surprised) are the ones for Pat's O's (B1G1 hurricanes) and NBA City (B1G1 draft beer).


----------



## loribell

Well this is my sister week to work on her real estate magazine so I will be at her house all weekend helping her out. 

I am going to head out now. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## marciemi

If you still have the Margaritaville one, I'd love to have that - I can pass DS12 off as a kid, right?  If you do have it, let me know and I'll send you a PM.  I did see that thread, but thought you were just listing the coupons for everyone's sake to know what was in the book, not offering them.  We bought our tickets back in August and weren't promised anything like this (although did use a Mastercard!)


----------



## marciemi

I'm baa-aa-ack!  With cake!  Here's the whole motley crew!!


----------



## marciemi

Well, fine, everyone just leave me here all alone.  See if I care!  (sob!)  Now I know how you usually feel Mac!


----------



## AlexandNessa

marciemi said:


> If you still have the Margaritaville one, I'd love to have that - I can pass DS12 off as a kid, right?  If you do have it, let me know and I'll send you a PM.  I did see that thread, but thought you were just listing the coupons for everyone's sake to know what was in the book, not offering them.  We bought our tickets back in August and weren't promised anything like this (although did use a Mastercard!)



Oh, yes, I do have it, and you are welcome to it, and any other coupons you may like.  I was not offering it out to the general pop.  Sending you a PM.


----------



## bubba's mom

hi  

bye


----------



## GemmaPixie

Can't believe it.....12 hours I havn't been on and had to catch up with 2 pages!? Although to be fair it was mostly 

"Im here"

"oh great Im here but your gone"

"No Im here but you appear to be gone"

"Im all alone"

"No Im here"


Love it


----------



## marciemi

GemmaPixie said:


> Can't believe it.....12 hours I havn't been on and had to catch up with 2 pages!? Although to be fair it was mostly
> 
> "Im here"
> 
> "oh great Im here but your gone"
> 
> "No Im here but you appear to be gone"
> 
> "Im all alone"
> 
> "No Im here"
> 
> 
> Love it




Hey, at least I brought the cake and pictures!


----------



## GemmaPixie

Lol yes sorry. I should have included that. The cake looked yummy!! How was the sleepover?? Did they get much sleep??


----------



## marciemi

Well, I went to bed around 1.  Don't know how long they were up after that.  But everyone's still asleep here (10am our time now!).  So everyone keep it quiet this morning!  I did just sneak in and grab some bread & yogurt out of the fridge because I was starving!


----------



## macraven

it's morning time and when i woke up, i didn't see the cake i wanted for breakfast......... 



i don't know what i am going to do this weekend.  maybe just breathe


----------



## keishashadow

marci - hmmmmm, cake!  Nice pic, happy bunch of guys too.  My youngest DS just turned 14 too


----------



## roseprincess

macraven said:


> update on the sickies.
> son #1:  now has a whisper type voice.  tonsillectomy was done 2 weeks ago this coming monday.
> 
> son #2:  failed his EKG.  also has either a break or fracture in the jaw.
> have to see a specialist soon.  but then, he bought a plane ticket today and plans to leave home on monday for a week.  i'm pulling my hair out.
> 
> son #3:  2 more days on the antibiotics.  yea, he has a bacterial infection that has settled in the stomach area.
> 
> son #4:  good health
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose, i still have you and your family on my prayer list.  i'm hoping your dh finds some fabulous job soon.  i know something will turn up for him
> 
> 
> i wil be tied up on sunday and monday,.  not sure how much i will be online.  if i am up to it, i surely will be here.
> 
> one son is moving back home......again.......and after church on sunday, i need to go to his place and help him pack.  i can take better care of him at home.


Mac-  Praying for you and your dsons, to get better. 
Thanks for your prayers. DH still job seeking.
The one son that he failed his EKG, he got referred to a cardiologist, right?
You have 3 sick sons! Hope your DH is helping you out.

Please PM me if you need anything or need medical advice


----------



## roseprincess

marciemi- enjoyed your pics  
The cake was very good too. Yum! 

Hi to all  

Going to church tonight and I won't be here tomorrow- have a wedding shower to go to tomorrow late morning. I still have to wrap the shower gift


----------



## macraven

hi rose, have fun at the wedding shower tomorrow..






guess everyone is watching tv tonight........


----------



## keishashadow

saw HP, it was good...a little slow...can't imagine it'd hold the attention of the tween crowd.

It is going much darker/more interesting in my mind's eye, think i'll take a stab @ the books again. 

Off to see what is on the tube - night!  Birthday celeb for oldest DS tomorrow; guess i'll have to rake up the floor.


----------



## macraven

good sunday morning homies....


going to church, got your backs.



and a very special  for KS oldest son!


----------



## Metro West

Well...I'm off to stroll around Universal for a few hours today.  

I'll take some new pix and report back when I return.  

Barb - I'll take some of the new tat place at CityWalk you mentioned.


----------



## macraven

metro west.............i checked and saw it is 77 degrees in orlando right now.

i'm here in 59 degree weather and the furnace just kicked on.



i know you will have fun at UO


----------



## AlexandNessa

Good morning, all!

Mac, are your sons any better?  Sounds like you have your hands full!

Rose, have fun at your shower.  Continued good wishes in hubby's job search.

Metro West, have fun at the parks!

Now for an update on my mundane life:  we tried to go mattress shopping yesterday.  Thankfully, there was no one in the store other than the sales person as we were a sight to see trying out these mattresses.  Mike is a restless sleeper, and I feel every blessed movement he makes on our current mattress.  So, of course, we had to test the mattresses to see how much I could feel him tossing and turning.  This consisted of me being in bed first, him getting into bed, tossing and turning like he normally does, and me rating the movement transfer on a scale of 1-to-10.  At least we find ourselves entertaining.

I'm sorry to report that we were not successful.  We decided on a bed, and wouldn't you know, it was $2800 on sale before tax, delivery, etc.  Are you kidding me?  For a mattress set?  Originally $3499?  Wow.  Where have I been that mattress sets got so expensive.  My first queen bed was a whopping $400 with free delivery and old mattress removal.  Of course, this was more than 15 years ago.


----------



## damo

checking in:  Not much going on.  Mostly getting things ready for my son and University in the fall.  He just found out his residence and of course it is the one that he didn't want, the one built in 1965.  But, oh well, University isn't about residence fun now is it?   Hahahahaha.  He says that if we get him a car, everything will be alright and he'll laugh at his dad's jokes for the rest of his life.  That's quite a sacrifice, doncha think?


----------



## macraven

jodie, go for twin beds........... 


damo, well, does he get the car?

rose have fun at the shower.  be sure to take an umbrella...




off to church in a few.
you all are good for the week.


----------



## bubba's mom

hello everyone....didja miss me?  

Jodie, i say spend the money for a good nite sleep OR get twins, like mac said.  ya gotta sleep!!!

have fun today Todd...lookin' forward to the pix!

hhhmmmm...a car D?  dunno if i'd cave on that one??  University is to learn  , not cruise around.....  

enjoying your pix marci!

rosemarie.....hope your DH is having some luck w/ leads!

I worked all day Friday, came home about 10:15pm, crashed, got up 6:45am Saturday to go to work, came home after work for about 2 hrs., (shoulda took a nap   ) then went to a picnic and didnt get home till after midnite   It was a long nite....

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.....


----------



## damo

Well, we're only 25 minutes away from the University, so car might be a good idea for him to come home and visit his dear old momma on the weekends.


----------



## bubba's mom

aaahhhh... i see...yeah, probably a good idea so YOU don't have to go get him


----------



## Metro West

Just got home a while ago and man was it crowded today! They were having some kind of Rooms To Go group or something at IOA and we saw at least 10 different youth groups from overseas there. Also...it must have been UK Day today at both IOA and the Studios...signs were everywhere.

Barb -

Here are two pix I took of the outside of Hart & Huntington Tattoo today. I went inside...no pix though...it's a very nice store but basically it's a t-shirt shop like every other store. They sold sunglasses, clothing, bumper stickers, etc...I couldn't go in the back where the actual ink works are. But it's very nice! Here are two of the outside of the store:


----------



## bubba's mom

Neat pix Todd...didn't know they sold souvys too.....    congrats!  I believe you are the first person to post pix of H&H on the DIS.....


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> Neat pix Todd...didn't know they sold souvys too.....    congrats!  I believe you are the first person to post pix of H&H on the DIS.....


Thanks Barb...I was going to go over and try to see if Bev was working at the Studios but the line to get in was INSANE!


----------



## GemmaPixie

I was going to get tattoos in H&H but thought that was a stupid idea because they are not allowed in chlorine pools for 2 weeks and they need high factor suncream on them whenever in the sun (hello....messed up tan!!) lol. Plus if I got them at the end of the holiday I didn't want to be uncomforatble on the 9 hour plane home not letting anything touch them SO........ I got them done 2 weeks ago instead at home. Random story nobody wanted to know. xx


----------



## bubba's mom

Sounds like a busy day at UO today Todd....good day to be an onsite guest! 

Gemma....I wouldn't have waited either! Smart move.....


----------



## keishashadow

So do they do any 'inking' @ H&H?  walked past, just appeared to be a very busy shop.

mattresses & cars; both high tix items...makes me break out in a seat just thinking about that type of purchase...good luck.

Great bd party, kicked everybody out, need to take food to middle DS working...he was worried he'd miss out on the cake...it wound up being pink pretty in pink lol....least ds thought it funny.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> metro west.............i checked and saw it is 77 degrees in orlando right now.
> 
> i'm here in 59 degree weather and the furnace just kicked on.
> 
> 
> 
> i know you will have fun at UO


Mac - I could live with a 77 degree day for change. It was HOT today and I had a huge t-storm at the house about 6pm.


----------



## macraven

i do hear it gets hot in orlando in the summer.
the only summer months i have been there were june and august.
i skipped july.........too many tourists


----------



## bubba's mom

not next year, but for 2009, we are thinking of switching to mid August vacations..... i hate to wait ALL summer for vacation tho....i dunno what we'll do....    we don't mind the heat/humidity....well, ME moreso than DH, but i'll take the hot over the cold, scrape your windshield crap anyday.

oh, i forgot to mention, i played foosball for the first time last nite at the picnic w/ Bubba.... he kicked my butt AND I broke 2 nails  (what kind of idiot breaks a nail playing foosball??)


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> So do they do any 'inking' @ H&H?  walked past, just appeared to be a very busy shop.


I think so...there's a nice counter when you walk in with some design books on it and the rooms are in the back.


----------



## loribell

Hey everyone! Hope you all had a great weekend.

So, it is getting close to time to leave. I have seen mention of getting in to the park 30 minutes prior to opening. Does this happen at both parks? Where do we need to be to get in early? Does showing our room keys get us in early? Do they ever open the gate at US that is out by the bus stop or do we need to go around to the main entrance?

What all will my AP get me discounts on? Does it get a discount on a refillable mug or refills? 

What else do I need to be reminded of?

Thanks everyone!!!! I am getting excited now!


----------



## bubba's mom

Lori,

with your AP, you can get in at 8am....I know at IOA, the turnstiles to the left are where you go.  

As far as discounts, whip that AP out everytime you buy something.  If charging to your room, keep the AP w/ room key...the 2 should be shown together  

If you go to the Studios at/after 11am, and the front lines are long, enter thru the Blue Man Group theater...many do not know to enter thru there (BMG theater is off City Walk next to Studios)

Also, don't sit in the back of the boat on Jaws in row 5-8  

Have a great time!  I know you've been excited for this trip!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Metro West said:


> *Well...I'm off to stroll around Universal for a few hours today.*
> 
> I'll take some new pix and report back when I return.
> 
> Barb - I'll take some of the new tat place at CityWalk you mentioned.



Todd - you better stop rubbing it in that you live practically next door to UO or I'm gonna have to come beat you up!    JK!!  

Hope you had fun there today - (I really am jealous though).  
-melissa


----------



## Metro West

NashvilleTrio said:


> Todd - you better stop rubbing it in that you live practically next door to UO or I'm gonna have to come beat you up!    JK!!
> 
> Hope you had fun there today - (I really am jealous though).
> -melissa


    

You would have laughed at me today when you saw the crowds and felt the heat. I was ready to jump in the lake at 10:30 this morning!


----------



## bubba's mom

Melissa,

I think living THAT close is sometimes a "con" rather than a "pro".  No staying onsite for unlimited FOTL...and like he said, the heat was brutal...and it was crowded.  I wouldn't go peak season w/o staying onsite....even if i DID only live 20 minutes away!  OTOH, there are more "off peak" times than "peak", so THAT trumps it.

i'm off to bed....been a tiring day and don't know why...didn't really accomplish anything  

oh well..nite y'all


----------



## macraven

sweet sleep bubba's mom


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> oh well..nite y'all


I'm heading to bed myself...5AM comes early. 

Nite all!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Night Barb and Todd!

Mac - u still up?  I did not know that you had 4 boys!  WOW!  I can barely keep up with the one I have!  And I'm sorry to hear that 3 of them are having health issues.  I know from your posts that you're a praying woman, so we both know everything will work out for the good!

-melissa


----------



## macraven

thanks melissa.


yup, still up.
don't think i will be sleeping much tonight.  too much going on in my head.

going to go watch court tv in a few minutes.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

bubba's mom said:


> Melissa,
> 
> I think living THAT close is sometimes a "con" rather than a "pro".  No staying onsite for unlimited FOTL...and like he said, the heat was brutal...and it was crowded.  I wouldn't go peak season w/o staying onsite....even if i DID only live 20 minutes away!  OTOH, there are more "off peak" times than "peak", so THAT trumps it.
> 
> i'm off to bed....been a tiring day and don't know why...didn't really accomplish anything
> 
> oh well..nite y'all



Yeah - I see your point.  FOTL is definitely worth paying a little extra for a hotel.  It'd be hard to justify that cost if we lived so close.


----------



## macraven

i think if i lived that close, i wouldn't be staying on site unless i was there for hhn


and i would go there to eat lunch at the fire eaters grill every other day.


----------



## t-and-a

Hey everybody! 
I've been busy and not on the board. I went shopping with my mom and my 10-year old DS yesterday. We got a lot of bargains! Today, DH and I have been working on the house. We decided to work inside today and were so glad that we did! It didn't rain today, but it has rained so much here that we have so many mosquitoes!!! It's awful! 13-year-old DS mowed today and sprayed OFF on himself and still got lots of bites! Lori, we'll be waiting for you to come by on your ark to rescue us; it's starting to look like a swamp down here. I think Shrek and Fiona may be living in the woods next to my house.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all-
The family wedding shower went well today(DH's side of the family). 
It was a little too long tho, but went well. Shower started at 11 am and last present opened at 2:30pm. No shower games of any sort, since it was at a nice, fancy restaurant. Just chitchat, eat, chitchat, eat, chitchat, and bride finally opens gifts. Oh, and the punch was spiked  
While I was at the shower, DH took DS to Rainforest Cafe for lunch at our nearby mall. I had a coupon for $1.99 children's meal at RC for DS, when you buy an adult meal. DD had stayed overnight at my parents house last night and didn't drop her off until 4pm today. 
Oh, forgot to mention, I won 2 free tickets to Kiddieland amusemant park for a week from now!! Kiddieland is a small amusement park in Chicago, or technically in Melrose Park, IL. 

Thanks all of you for your concerns about DH's job search. No, he didn't get a job yet. but he has been going to many, many recruiters so far. The recruiters keep calling him to come in for an appt.
Please continue your prayers, pixie dust, and mummy dust. thanks! 


Happy Birthday to Keisha's son and marciemi's son!      

Hope all that came back recently from UO had an awesome time!!  

Mac- keep us posted on your Dsons     

bubba's mom- sounded like you had a crazy weekend  
Get some zzzzzz's. I'm going to get some zzzz's very soon.

Ok, I gotta go. am pretty tired.
Goodnight all.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i think if i lived that close, i wouldn't be staying on site unless i was there for hhn
> 
> 
> and i would go there to eat lunch at the fire eaters grill every other day.


That's what I mentioned at the meet in June. I don't get the whole vacation atmosphere that you guys do and I can't justify spending the money to stay onsite even for a weekend. My house is 11.47 miles from Universal so unless someone wants to flip the bill...I won't be staying onsite anytime soon.


----------



## RVGal

So, what... you guys use this thread to chat?  In the let's-get-to-know-each-other-more-personally sense?

I didn't know "chat" still existed on message boards.  How wonderfully refreshing!


----------



## marciemi

RVGal said:


> So, what... you guys use this thread to chat?  In the let's-get-to-know-each-other-more-personally sense?
> 
> I didn't know "chat" still existed on message boards.  How wonderfully refreshing!



   To our newest homie, RVGal!  (Beat you Mac!)

Yeah, I think this board is supposed to loosely be about Universal, but it's my favorite place to hang out on the DIS!  Usually when I ask Universal questions, they don't much get answered anyways  but everyone seems to enjoy looking at my pics and my babbles about my family!  Pull up a chair and stay awhile!


----------



## RVGal

marciemi said:


> Pull up a chair and stay awhile!



I'd love to.  Thanks!

Of course, my visits to the board are sporadic.  I have two young boys (5 & 2) and they don't let me focus on anything other than them for very long at a time.  "Look!  Mommy's not paying attention to US.  Let's go climb all over her until she does!"   

I've been coming to the Universal side of the DIS for a few months.  Our trip was the end of May, so I came back hoping I could help others... but since I can only help those out with young kids, I don't get to answer many questions.  I got so excited the other day when someone posted a question asking about the Barney area!  I felt like that kid in class that FINALLY knew the answer to a question and I leaped on it!

How sad does that make my life.  Hmmmm...


----------



## damo

The hardest part about the chat is catching up on everything if you've missed a few days!  Don't ever think your life is sad because you are too busy being a mommy!  Mine are 18 and 21 and I'd love to have a few days when they were 5 and 2 again!


----------



## tlinus

Whew - ok....all caught up now. 3 cups of coffee and alot of reading later I am ready for som talking!!

marcie - loved the photos and the cake looked great! (psst, you need to change ds's age in your siggie)

damo - hmmm? a car?? not too sure but it would allow him to do all the driving back and forth instead of you  

mac - oh man! You and your guys are in my thoughts still. no wonder you have trouble sleeping. BUT you must remember that you will be NO GOOD to your boys if you wind up sick.....try to rest up some momma!!   

barb - wow! that's alot of working over the weekend - but you got some fun in on a picnic, sorry to hear about the nails - are they real or tips? I am a bitten to the quick finger nail kinda gal - my 12 yo has longer nails than i do!!!???!!!  

rose - still thinking of you guys as well! hope the job search goes well this week.....good luck vibes for you all  

gemma - I remember you mentioning your new tattoos....what did you get?

metro - its funny - I lived in florida with my Dad in 1990 and never ventured over to WDW.....if I lived that close now - forget it - I would be at US and IOA too often!!! You need to take advantage of FLA res specials for one night.....2 whole days of FOTL access (if its peak time), although you get quite a bit off-peak and low crowd times, so maybe its not worth it....never mind me....I am on a caffeine roll   

Lori and Allison - so sorry to hear about all that rain.....we got a good soaking last night and luckily my basement is dry again. Everytime I hear about rain in the forecast, I get nervous and start to worry about the basement flooding again (especially since we have laundry mountain down there again   )

jodie - we have a king bed and I feel DH toss and turn a little. Our mattress is now shot and we need to get a new one - I am afraid to even begin pricing a GOOD set.....might have to re-mortgage the house  

Anyone I missed?? if so I will catch you after a quick re-read!!! Have a great Monday!!


----------



## RVGal

damo said:


> Don't ever think your life is sad because you are too busy being a mommy!



Yeah, I know.  I just feels kinda pathetic that I got excited over being able to answer someone's question on a vacation message board.  Imagine Horshack's hand popping up with the "Ooo... ooo... ooo..." noise (or is a Welcome Back Kotter reference dating me?).  That's what I felt like when I could finally help someone else.

When you spend your days watching Blues Clues and Jimmy Neutron and (heaven help me) Barney, I guess it is just a small thrill to feel like you have has some interaction with grownups.   

I do, however, treasure these years.  My 5 y/o has already taught me how fast they grow.  Didn't we just bring him home from the hospital yesterday?  In fact, the quote in my email signature right now is "Motherhood:  The days are long, but the years are short."


----------



## marciemi

RVGal - we leave for Florida in just (gasp!) 11 days!  We'll be at Universal in early August.  It's our first trip there in over a decade, and on the last trip the boys were almost 2, 3, and 5!  We saw Barney 3 times, played in Fievel's playland for long periods, and held a screaming baby on ET.  That was about our last experience there.  Enjoy it while you can - you blink and they'll be sullen teens!  I know, people said that to me, but we look back at the videos from that trip and I'm just in tears about how cute they used to be!  

Next thing you know the only thing they're watching is CSI and Numbers and Nick isn't even on unless nothing else is.  And they're not climbing all over you - they're not ever in the same room as you unless you force them to be!  And anything their girlfriend says, thinks about, or suggests is about 2000 times more important than anything you might say!  

tlinus - his birthday isn't actually until July 23rd so I'm waiting until then to chance my sig!  We just did his party early while both his brothers were out of town!


----------



## damo

marciemi said:


> And anything their girlfriend says, thinks about, or suggests is about 2000 times more important than anything you might say!



This is so true!!!  DS's girlfriend has him so whipped it isn't even funny.  We do quite like her though!


----------



## Sharon G

Can a newbie join in on the chat?!?


----------



## marciemi

Sharon G said:


> Can a newbie join in on the chat?!?



No, absolutely not!  

Of course you can and  to the DIS!

Hey, we all started out as newbies, and as I said, I'm still pretty much a Universal newbie.  But hope in about 3 weeks to be an expert!  Glad everyone's finding this thread - it's lots of fun to socialize here!

damo - I'm still not sure if I like DS's girlfriend (and they've been together 5 months!) because he does his very best to keep her away from us as much as possible.  She lives about a mile away and they generally meet halfway to go wherever they're going (walking) so no parents have to be involved!


----------



## Sharon G

damo said:


> Don't ever think your life is sad because you are too busy being a mommy!  Mine are 18 and 21 and I'd love to have a few days when they were 5 and 2 again!




So, so true! My two are now 23 and 17. We went to WDW many times when they were younger. Usually stayed at Caribbean Beach. The last 5 years, they wanted to do other things on vacation...gasp! The 17 year old is looking at colleges this summer. Luckily for me, one of them is in Daytona Beach!!! I convinced everyone that a week-end at Universal after the tour of Embry Riddle would be fun. We will be staying at Portofino Bay for 3 nights. I can't wait!!!

But I do still wish they were young and cuddly again


----------



## keishashadow

hmmm..."come here often", "what's ur status" sorry, flashback to days moonlighting as a barkeep.

we welcome u, we welcome u...tra, la, la, la, la; we welcome u to darkside land sorry, too much caffeine this am.

As to merits of yinz lucky locals springing for a hotel room, let me share this exchange on boat from RPR to U last trip...to paraphrase:

Pa loudly talking to his family, planning out the day. "We meet up with cousin X at the park (evidently NOT a Loews guest); then we all take turns using the FOTL passes. Later, we'll bring them back & go swimming in the pool" I'd like to think that doesn't happen with regularity. Perhaps that's why they were checking IDs before boarding the boat?

When speaking to Loews mgmt recently as to why some of the resorts had minimum night stays on the weekends - the reply (after the capacity control issues) was that it's an attempt to prevent locals from booking prime time (Saturday night) only for ability to get cheaper FOTL for a family of 5 for 2 days vs express pass for 2 days.

assume it's a variation of DVC's more expensive point requirement on the weekends (approx. triple the week day cost).

Only hotel that didn't have it for beginning of Dec. weekend was PBR.


----------



## yankeepenny

okay threaders- thinking caps on........

do any of you recall if either mythos or enchanted oak offer iced coffee(and not that nasty nescafe )  with a meal?

i havent had a cup in an hour and am having withdrawal.  good thing i am headed to work soon. 
the bottom floor of our office building houses a dunkin donuts.
  i know ...poor poor pitiful penny......


----------



## macraven

to our newest homies that we welcome with open arms......

*RVGal*:  creator of 2 males, lover of jimmy neutron just like me, and probably just as fond of sponge bob.......

*Sharon G*:  another creator of 2, enjoys disney and universal and wants to start all over again with littles...........jk


you are correct.  this thread was created just to have a place to chat.  i contacted a moderator to get the approval to start the thread.

the only rule we have is play nice and everyone does.  you have to come play more with us.  i am still looking for posters to yak at night when the  other homies are catching zzzzzzz's.

i am so glad you are joining us.
you can ask questions, talk about your vacation, your family, how many blondes in this group, or even vent, etc.......

we are open to anyone that wants to chat


----------



## damo

marciemi said:


> damo - I'm still not sure if I like DS's girlfriend (and they've been together 5 months!) because he does his very best to keep her away from us as much as possible.  She lives about a mile away and they generally meet halfway to go wherever they're going (walking) so no parents have to be involved!



I think sometimes that they are afraid to go to the parent's house for fear of disapproval.  They really do want us to like their boyfriends/girlfriends!


----------



## macraven

loribell said:


> So, it is getting close to time to leave. I have seen mention of getting in to the park 30 minutes prior to opening. Does this happen at both parks? Where do we need to be to get in early? Does showing our room keys get us in early? Do they ever open the gate at US that is out by the bus stop or do we need to go around to the main entrance?
> 
> What all will my AP get me discounts on? Does it get a discount on a refillable mug or refills?
> 
> What else do I need to be reminded of?
> 
> !



homie lori, i saw you dancing on the dancing thread.....you boogie well.
buy the mug and use your ap for the 10% discount.  get refills for it and use your ap discount.  it should be about $1.25 then.
i stay on site and get to the gates at 8:15.  get in early, great picture taking time as the place is deserted.  it is a good time to walk around taking pictures without 100 strangers in your pictures.  not all rides will be open.  i see barb said it opens early for ap holders, that i know but not sure the dates on that.  i did not get my ap newsletter yet.
i always get in early before the official park opening 

you will have a great time!



t-and-a said:


> Hey everybody!
> I've been busy and not on the board



yes, i noticed that.  i kept waiting for you to send up flares for us to come rescue you.  you have been a busy, busy woman....glad you are back with us.  we worry about our homies when they don't check in or give us a heads up.
and, we haven't seen tarheelmjfan in some time.  we miss her also.




marciemi said:


> To our newest homie, RVGal!  (Beat you Mac!)
> 
> !



marci, you can beat me anytime........we homies stick together to help each other.  thanx



damo said:


> The hardest part about the chat is catching up on everything if you've missed a few days!



yes, you are so correct.

we need the bean mommie to take cliff notes for us on what's been happening.
she is soooooo good on including everyone when she does shout outs.



speaking of bean mom, i see she follows this.....



tlinus said:


> Whew - ok....all caught up now. 3 cups of coffee and alot of reading later I am ready for som talking!!
> 
> marcie - loved the photos and the cake looked great! (psst, you need to change ds's age in your siggie)
> 
> damo - hmmm? a car?? not too sure but it would allow him to do all the driving back and forth instead of you
> 
> mac - oh man! You and your guys are in my thoughts still. no wonder you have trouble sleeping. BUT you must remember that you will be NO GOOD to your boys if you wind up sick.....try to rest up some momma!!
> 
> barb - wow! that's alot of working over the weekend - but you got some fun in on a picnic, sorry to hear about the nails - are they real or tips? I am a bitten to the quick finger nail kinda gal - my 12 yo has longer nails than i do!!!???!!!
> 
> rose - still thinking of you guys as well! hope the job search goes well this week.....good luck vibes for you all
> 
> gemma - I remember you mentioning your new tattoos....what did you get?
> 
> metro - its funny - I lived in florida with my Dad in 1990 and never ventured over to WDW.....if I lived that close now - forget it - I would be at US and IOA too often!!! You need to take advantage of FLA res specials for one night.....2 whole days of FOTL access (if its peak time), although you get quite a bit off-peak and low crowd times, so maybe its not worth it....never mind me....I am on a caffeine roll
> 
> Lori and Allison - so sorry to hear about all that rain.....we got a good soaking last night and luckily my basement is dry again. Everytime I hear about rain in the forecast, I get nervous and start to worry about the basement flooding again (especially since we have laundry mountain down there again   )
> 
> jodie - we have a king bed and I feel DH toss and turn a little. Our mattress is now shot and we need to get a new one - I am afraid to even begin pricing a GOOD set.....might have to re-mortgage the house
> 
> Anyone I missed?? if so I will catch you after a quick re-read!!! Have a great Monday!!




ditto
didn't i say she was thorough? 

ok, madam chair, i would like to nominate mom of beanies as secretary for cliff notes.......do i hear a second on the nomination.

psssst:  i hear she is a caffeine addict like mac.  



RVGal said:


> or is a Welcome Back Kotter reference dating me?




scoot over, i watched kotter also. we're in the same league unless you only watched kotter in the nick reruns.......



marciemi said:


> RVGal - we leave for Florida in just (gasp!) 11 days!  We'll be at Universal in early August.




single digits just around the corner for you marci.
i know you will have a blast!
take sunscreen and use it.  august is brutal



Sharon G said:


> So, so true! My two are now 23 and 17.
> But I do still wish they were young and cuddly again




i really used to say that but the last few years, i prefer my cat over reliving the baby stage of my sons.   long story, they aged me quickly....




keishashadow said:


> hmmm..."come here often", "what's ur status" sorry, flashback to days moonlighting as a barkeep.
> 
> we welcome u, we welcome u...tra, la, la, la, la; we welcome u to darkside land sorry, too much caffeine this am.
> 
> 
> 
> .


another addict like me.   coffee that is......that makes 3 of us now.

keisha is our singer........she's very intertaining and a sweetheart homie
she has great barkeep jokes also




yankeepenny said:


> okay threaders- thinking caps on........
> 
> do any of you recall if either mythos or enchanted oak offer iced coffee(and not that nasty nescafe )  with a meal?
> 
> i havent had a cup in an hour and am having withdrawal.  good thing i am headed to work soon.
> the bottom floor of our office building houses a dunkin donuts.
> i know ...poor poor pitiful penny......




oh snap, i would have rode my bike to your house with a thermos of coffee if i knew you were joining the caffeine addict self help group this morning.
but then, i wouldn't even be able to find the bike or thermas until i had a pot of coffee first.  and then you would have already been gone out of the house off to work.
heck, i don't even know where you live......

universal does not have the crapola nescafe.........they have coffee.
i eat at mythos and enchanted oak and they had coffee when i was there.
mythos has very good coffee.  ench. oak was fine as long as it was fresh..


if i missed you,   sorry


----------



## marciemi

Lori asked about getting in early, but she has an AP.  What about those of us without an AP?  We'll be there Aug 5 & 6.  Would you guess the park would open for us around 8:30, or not until 9 for sure?


----------



## marciemi

damo said:


> I think sometimes that they are afraid to go to the parent's house for fear of disapproval.  They really do want us to like their boyfriends/girlfriends!



It's frustrating though.  I'll say something like "at Christmas, if you guys are still together, we could..." and he'll just blow up.  "You just want us to break up, don't you?  Why do you say things like that?  You don't like her, do you?", etc.  I'm like, "Um, you're 15.  Most likely this isn't for life!", but of course he can't see that now.  Did help that in the last couple weeks of school I think about 5 couples he knew broke up, so maybe he's finally seeing that this may not be "until death do you part!"


----------



## GemmaPixie

tlinus said:


> gemma - I remember you mentioning your new tattoos....what did you get?




I got Carpe Diem written along my left foot (seize the moment) and i got 2 stars on my right ankle. I couldn't get them anywhere too visable because I want to join the police when I graduate to be a criminal psychologist and they don't allow them.


----------



## Sharon G

macraven said:


> to our newest homies that we welcome with open arms......
> 
> *RVGal*:  creator of 2 males, lover of jimmy neutron just like me, and probably just as fond of sponge bob.......
> 
> *Sharon G*:  another creator of 2, enjoys disney and universal and wants to start all over again with littles...........jk





marciemi said:


> No, absolutely not!
> 
> Of course you can and  to the DIS!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks so much for the warm welcome! Hope this double quote thing works. Its not easy being blond...
> I'm at work now, so will give you all a short bio later on.
> Sharon


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Lori asked about getting in early, but she has an AP.  What about those of us without an AP?  We'll be there Aug 5 & 6.  Would you guess the park would open for us around 8:30, or not until 9 for sure?



marci, everytime i go to universal, i get in the entrance line around 8:15ish
once the line starts to get long, the TM's generally allow the people in.
the earliest i have ever entered was at 8:20/peak season and the latest has been 8:45/value season.  usually in october it has been around 8:30ish that i enter.

think of it this way, if you are in the front of the line and the line snakes back about 50 people, you will be n the park and on a ride before they enter.  you can never tell when a guest has a problem with their ticket and it might hold up the line to enter.  not all turnstiles are operating when the tm's allow guests to enter before the official opening time.  it generally is only one or two turnstiles available.

i have been to universal in the months of Feb, March, May, June, August, Sept and October.  i can only speak on what i have experienced.




Sharon G said:


> marciemi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, absolutely not!
> 
> Of course you can and  to the DIS!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks so much for the warm welcome! Hope this double quote thing works. Its not easy being blond...
> I'm at work now, so will give you all a short bio later on.
> Sharon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got another blonde !!!
> 
> we can all speak our own language now.....
Click to expand...


----------



## RVGal

macraven said:


> we got another blonde !!!
> 
> we can all speak our own language now.....



Hey, I'm a blonde!

At least that's what it says on the box of haircolor...

ETA:  Oh, and I watched Welcome Back Kotter in it's original TV release.  Yes, I was of the "big comb in the back pocket of my Jordache jeans" generation.  I'm 41, if anyone is counting.  (I'm 30 if nobody is counting.)


----------



## bubba's mom

mac & marci.....

if you have an AP, you can get in at 8am.  if you are a regular ticket holder, they will probably open up at 8:30am to let you in.  the "official" time is 9am, but by then, the lines are long!  

and welcome to the 2 newbs....


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> It's frustrating though. I'll say something like "at Christmas, if you guys are still together, we could..." and he'll just blow up. "You just want us to break up, don't you? Why do you say things like that? You don't like her, do you?", etc. I'm like, "Um, you're 15. Most likely this isn't for life!", but of course he can't see that now. Did help that in the last couple weeks of school I think about 5 couples he knew broke up, so maybe he's finally seeing that this may not be "until death do you part!"


 
 i've seen my share of DS main squeeze's come & go...

have learned to slap a smile on my face & find something nice to say about all of them (hard @ times )...

if i make the mistake of passing negative judgement, they tend to latch on all the harder - this too shall pass - lol.

of course, i dated ex beginning when i was 14; hopefully they shall learn from mom's mis-steps.


----------



## macraven

barb, i think that early ap entry is a summer thing with a cut off sometime august.

i'm going in october this year.


----------



## bubba's mom

mac...you _could _go in summer....i guess more of an fyi for the peeps out there


----------



## Metro West

Well...I survived another Monday at work and now I'm thinking about mowing the grass. I don't want to but it has to be done.


----------



## macraven

todd, i'm thinking of buying goats and cows for our lawn since our mower died.


think about it.
maybe it will work for you.


and you get free fertilizer


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> todd, i'm thinking of buying goats and cows for our lawn since our mower died.
> 
> 
> think about it.
> maybe it will work for you.
> 
> 
> and you get free fertilizer


It might indeed.


----------



## marciemi

RVGal - I'm the same age as you, although I'm getting to the "feeling like 55 or so at times"!  I'm really worrying about being the weakest link in the family on our upcoming trip.  Back when the kids were little, I could count on them to need naps, which helped all of us.  Even when they were a bit older, they at least had the stroller to help them hang with us.  Last trip (9, 11, 12), we were pretty similar in ability and endurance.  But this trip - no way.  I'll be the one with my knees and feet killing me while they're still raring to go!  Life isn't fair!

Thanks for the entry time recommendations.  We'll try to be there as early as possible, but the first day will be driving in from the house, trying to check in to RPR to get the keys, and then trying to be in line by 8:15 or so!  I'll be optimistic, but won't hold my breath about it happening.  At least the day before is a sleep in day so we have a chance.  The next morning while we're at RPR, it should be much easier.  

Sharon, I've been on the DIS over 7 years, and still haven't mastered the double quote!  

Metro West - well, at least that's one thing teenage boys are good for.  I had to help the 12 year old start the mower the last time he cut, and I was like "hey, when did we get a new mower?"  Older DS's were like, "Um, before we moved - probably 2 years ago!"  Oops, guess I don't help out much out there!


----------



## macraven

my boys had it made.
they have no idea even where the lawn mower is located,

mr mac is too particular on the care of his LAWN.
he is the only one that does the yard.





we are so lucky


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> mr mac is too particular on the care of his LAWN.
> 
> he is the only one that does the yard.



I had a kid down the street cut my grass when my mower was in the shop and he did half way decent job but left a mess since he didn't use the grass catcher. 

Now I'm doing it again...back later!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> todd, i'm thinking of buying goats and cows for our lawn since our mower died.
> 
> 
> think about it.
> maybe it will work for you.
> 
> 
> *and you get free fertilizer*



 



I'm not allowed to cut the grass....but I get all the other yard work....weeding, flowers, etc....


----------



## Sharon G

macraven said:


> todd, i'm thinking of buying goats and cows for our lawn since our mower died.
> 
> 
> think about it.
> maybe it will work for you.
> 
> 
> and you get free fertilizer



I tried to get Mr. G to buy some sheep. Told him I would learn how to spin yarn! We mow 6 acres of an old hayfield. Nothing will kill that grass, it feels like we spend half the summer riding around on the mower. A few years ago Mr. G came up with the brilliant idea of rigging up a drink holder. Now he rides around with a beer, and a cigar to keep away the black flies! Always thinking


----------



## yankeepenny

Sharon G said:


> Can a newbie join in on the chat?!?





Sharon,  
I am in South Portland. Been here for 3 years. Transplanted from New Hampshire. What town are you in???


----------



## yankeepenny

my DH is soooooo  particular regarding his lawn and the garden and all that. 

Sometimes I step on the lawn.......but i hate to mess it up.....
 

Gemma Pixie- you still up girl???????????????


----------



## AlexandNessa

Hello, and welcome to our newbies!

Our lawn mower just broke too.  Not completely, but the self-propelling feature went to crud.  Think I'll use my "charm" to get one of the guys at work to take a look at it for us.

We don't have much of a lawn.  We only have 1/5 of an acre (friggin Jersey).  We had nasty landscaping up until just over a year ago.  The people I bought my house from were a little plant happy and didn't plan well and it was an overgrown MESS.  Last year we finally had the $$ to have a professional landscaper in to gut all the overgrowth and design something simple for us, that even us black thumbs can take care of.  Well sort of.  We do our best.

So, what's for dinner tonight? 

Anyone is welcome to join me for Wheat Thins and Low Fat Cream Cheese.  (and Honey Brown.)....


----------



## marciemi

Grilled pork or steak (depending on your preference) and grilled shrimp - the "dethaw it quick out of the freezer because I didn't get around to actually making dinner" fallback meal!


----------



## Metro West

marciemi said:


> Grilled pork or steak (depending on your preference) and grilled shrimp - the "dethaw it quick out of the freezer because I didn't get around to actually making dinner" fallback meal!


Yum...I'll take the steak


----------



## macraven

chinese take out.
screw the diet today.


----------



## Metro West

I'm just going to have a bowl of Cheerios with strawberries.  

I don't cook much.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> I'm just going to have a bowl of Cheerios with strawberries.






living high off the hog tonight, eh.........

be sure to take the stems off the strawberries or leave them on if you want the fiber


----------



## AlexandNessa

macraven said:


> chinese take out.
> screw the diet today.





Ah, the "Rickshaw Diet."  Love it!  Am joining you.  For dessert I am having a small piece of Red Velvet Cake with Cream Cheese icing (maintaining a theme here).  I have moved on to a Lite Beer though.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> living high off the hog tonight, eh.........
> 
> be sure to take the stems off the strawberries or leave them on if you want the fiber


Yeah...might do Chinese tomorrow night or maybe a Firehouse sub. Do you guys have Firehouse Subs where you are? They are excellent!


----------



## marciemi

After our healthy meal of grilled pork and shrimp (the kids got the steaks  ), we're now going to walk to Dairy Queen to balance the meal with some Blizzards.  I'm not an ice cream person, but recently discovered banana split blizzards (only because we had to buy a sports card for school with discounts and it has a buy one get one free blizzard option) - now I've had one every day for the past 3 days!


----------



## bubba's mom

We had leftover pork   and no Firehouse Subs here....Philly has Pat's cheesesteaks tho


----------



## RVGal

Dinner tonight was...
Baked Chicken (whole... leftovers will be made into chicken salad tomorrow)
Mac & Cheese (the real thing, not from a box... well, the pasta was from a box)
Green Beans
and for desert, Sliced Strawberries over Vanilla Ice Cream

Speaking of dinner, does anyone out there have any ideas for a transportable, yet romantic dinner?
DH & I are going to spend a night away from home next month to celebrate our anniversary.  Just heading down to a nice hotel in the Atlanta area (about an hour away) and I have decided that since we are having a rare kid-free night to ourselves, I just want to hole up in the hotel room for the whole time.  I know we could just do the room service thing, but I think it would be fun to make us a really nice meal and bring it along, picnic-style.
I'm thinking antipasti something for an appetizer, but after that I'm currently stumped.  Certainly, chocolate dipped strawberries would be a fun desert.  Hmmm... but that still leaves dinner.  Any thoughts?


----------



## marciemi

Well, wine and cheese is a necessity, in my book at least!  I'm having a hard time thinking of something that wouldn't have to be heated.  I'm guessing Subway is out?


----------



## GemmaPixie

WOOOOO IM BACK FROM SEEING HARRY POTTER!!! I enjoyed it but felt they left way to much out (I understand they have to leave bits out because of the length but they really did get carried away) A good film though all the same.

I went to see it in VIP style and it was lovely!! Huge leather reclining seats with all you can eat popcorn and sodas. mmmmmmm (yes popcorn and coke was my dinner! lol) My friend did break one of the seats though!! she tried to recline it and the next minute it colapsed to one side!! Funniest thing ever!! (Poor Grace!)

This time in a week I will be on the DIS saying- only 6 hours to gooooo!!! (Its 12.41am here)

Wooooo technically a week today!!! Can't beleive it. I really hope the week doesn't d....r....a....g   i....n!! It's dragged in so far- just get me on that plane!! So excited! 

Ohhhh a question I knew I needed to ask- Who wear make up in the parks?? See, I never used to, but ever since I moved away for uni I have to wear make up everyday! It's an obsession (a really bad one at that!!). I wish I could stop but I feel so uncomfortable without it on, like I'm not myself. It's strange to describe. Anyway, I do my makeup a certain way and I know it will run when it gets wet (I guess I will look down in the rain and cover my face on water rides) and with the heat it may not be comfortable. Ohh I don't no whether to wear it or not- seems I'll be uncomforatble either way. Let me know (and sorry, I know this seems like the stupidest thing in the world!!) 

Gemma xxx


----------



## Sharon G

yankeepenny said:


> Sharon,
> I am in South Portland. Been here for 3 years. Transplanted from New Hampshire. What town are you in???



Hi yankeepenny! 
I'm in Gorham. Worked in South Portland for years. Now work in Gorham. My husband grew up in  Dover, NH.


----------



## RVGal

I checked the hotel's website and even though it is a Doubletree Suites, there is no microwave... only a "wet bar" and "mini fridge".

So, if the food needs to be served warm, it would have to be something I could take in my made-to-transport-hot-stuff Pyrex Portables container (a Pyrex 13 X 9 pan with an insulated carrying bag and hot pad).

Cheese & wine is definitely a must.  Maybe I'll just make it an all snack/appetizer meal?  That's a possibility.   

And, somehow, Subway just doesn't say "romance" to me...


----------



## AlexandNessa

I would like to be an honorary Southern Maine resident since we spend a lot of time in Kennebunk (and got married there).


----------



## bubba's mom

Gemma...IF you HAVE to do makeup, leave off the mascara....i forgot one day and DH had to let me know it was runnin'  Think of it this way: you don't know anyone there and you will never see them again...they don't know you always wear makeup...... it's vacation...skip it!

As far as dinner..... if you are traveling by car, take your own microwave!  why not?    Doesn't seem like any other way to keep food hot, unless you get some of those hot/cold packs and use the "hot" part.  Seems like a lot of trouble...i'd go for room service for something "hot"...take appetizers and whip cream and strawberries for dessert


----------



## bubba's mom

This is stupid, but _think about it_.........


When you hand wash your colander, do you put it upside down on the drainer to dry or rightside up???   




(DH and everyone I know puts it upside down....why?  It's supposed to 'drain water'...so, why flip it?  It stays right side up!)


----------



## AlexandNessa

RVGal, I would totally opt for shrimp and crab claws.  Just keep them on ice with a nice tangy sauce to go with it.  Maybe some nice lobster rolls.  But that's just me.


----------



## marciemi

Bubba's mom - I turn it upside down just in case I didn't do such a great job cleaning it - so hopefully the rest of the "crud" falls out.

GemmaPixie - I had no idea your trip was so soon!  Will you be there at all with Lori and or me?  What are your dates?  Are you staying onsite at all?  Maybe we'll see you!  

We frequently bring our microwave on trips.  You also might check with the hotel since many have some rooms with microwaves and see if you could reserve one.  But the hot sleeve opens up possibilities - I'd go with lasagna personally, but that's probably because DH loves it.

Yeah, I know what you mean about Subway - my kids are HUGE Subway fans, and I swear they have it 3-4 times a week.  I've stopped eating it because I'm so sick of it!


----------



## RVGal

Cold shrimp with a good, spicy sauce is a great idea!

I'm starting a list of possibilities...


----------



## marciemi

Oh, yeah, just read the above post.  Peel and eat shrimp is a great idea!


----------



## GemmaPixie

bubba's mom said:


> Gemma...IF you HAVE to do makeup, leave off the mascara....i forgot one day and DH had to let me know it was runnin'  Think of it this way: you don't know anyone there and you will never see them again...they don't know you always wear makeup...... it's vacation...skip it!



Thanks Barb, I was going to wear waterproof mascara anyway (have to wear mascara or my eyeshadow looks really strange- it's so hard to describe lol) 

I know no-one will know me but there will be photos (you want photos don't you? lol) and I would seriously cringe if I looked washed out in them. Argh!! So hard! Also means I have to get up half an hour earlier than everyone else aswell. Ohh well. Ill think about it.


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> Speaking of dinner, does anyone out there have any ideas for a transportable, yet romantic dinner?
> DH & I are going to spend a night away from home next month to celebrate our anniversary.  Just heading down to a nice hotel in the Atlanta area (about an hour away) and I have decided that since we are having a rare kid-free night to ourselves, I just want to hole up in the hotel room for the whole time.




i'm not the best one to answer this queston.
i would say, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.

we wouldn't be spending our time on food if we went away without kids when they were young.



GemmaPixie said:


> WOOOOO IM BACK FROM SEEING HARRY POTTER!!! I enjoyed it but felt they left way to much out (I understand they have to leave bits out because of the length but they really did get carried away) A good film though all the same.
> 
> 
> Ohhhh a question I knew I needed to ask- Who wear make up in the parks?? See, I never used to, but ever since I moved away for uni I have to wear make up everyday! It's an obsession (a really bad one at that!!). I wish I could stop but I feel so uncomfortable without it on, like I'm not myself. It's strange to describe. Anyway, I do my makeup a certain way and I know it will run when it gets wet (I guess I will look down in the rain and cover my face on water rides) and with the heat it may not be comfortable. Ohh I don't no whether to wear it or not- seems I'll be uncomforatble either way. Let me know (and sorry, I know this seems like the stupidest thing in the world!!)
> 
> Gemma xxx




well, i figure since i go solo on my trips, i don't have to impress anyone.
no makeup here..



bubba's mom said:


> This is stupid, but _think about it_.........
> 
> 
> When you hand wash your colander, do you put it upside down on the drainer to dry or rightside up???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (DH and everyone I know puts it upside down....why?  It's supposed to 'drain water'...so, why flip it?  It stays right side up!)




what's a colander?..........jk


----------



## keishashadow

I won't leave the house w/o eye makeup (mascara, eyeliner, etc.); hate foundation rarely trowel it on anymore.

I made pasta w/italian sausage, peppers & mushrooms; hamburgers as alternate menu for the 2 that won't eat sausage ...running a cafeteria.  Enjoying the heck outta that leftover bd cake naw ha ha.

If it were just me, i'd eat Special K cereal w/stawberries & wash it down with some BBQ chips. 

RVGal - lucky you, enjoy!  Romantic, yet transportable food...hmmm, all i know is everything goes better with whipped cream.


----------



## Sharon G

AlexandNessa said:


> I would like to be an honorary Southern Maine resident since we spend a lot of time in Kennebunk (and got married there).



Kennebunk is beautiful!    I tend to stay away from there in the summer thou, especially if any of the Bushs' are in residence! Have you been there in the Fall? We got married on top of Cadillac Mt in Acadia National Park.
It was so windy I thought we were going to be blown over the side!


----------



## loribell

Welcome to our two newbies. Hope you hang around here a lot! We have lots of fun!

By the way, you guys sure talked a lot today. I left the house at 10 this morning and had 5 1/2 pages to catch up on!!!!!!

Dinner was steak, baked potatoes & mac & cheese. DS cooked it all! Made it even better! 

Gemmapixie - maybe we will bump in to you down in Orlando. I promise we won't tell anyone you didn't have makeup on!

Barb & Mac - thanks so much for the early entry & AP discount info. I will make sure we get there bright and early & use my AP for all the discounts. 

RVGal - I have no help on the romantic dinner other than I would find someone to bring it in to me rather than cook it myself and have to tote it to the hotel and have a mess to clean up to boot. 

Alison - we have had 3 whole days with no rain! Do you still need me to bring the ark your way?

Marcie - it is almost time to go!

Rose - still thinking and praying for your family. hang in there. 

Mac - praying for you and your boys too. 

Hey Tracie - How are the beans? Can you take notes for me while I am gone? Don't know how I will ever catch up being gone for 18 days!

Now on to the stinking girlfriend, I finally told my DS that I was not happy that he was back with her again, of course that was after he was once again telling me one of her sob stories and asked me why I was mad at him. I told him it wasn't him, but that I could care less what her problems were. I explained it as something he would understand when he had kids of his own. When they split up in October he told me everything she had pulled and I told him a mother just doesn't forget that kind of crap. He was actually okay with it and understood fully. What a surprise. I didn't know how lucky I was that he never kept a girlfriend while he was still in high school. He would date one for a few weeks and then say that his sports just took up to much time to be with a girl. 

As for the lawn, I could care less. I say pave the whole thing!!!! Really though, we have 7 acres and the majority of it needs to be mowed with the tractor but we have had so much rain the tractor can't get out there. it is getting pretty ugly out here.

If I missed anything I'm sorry. Hugs & prayers to everybody!


----------



## macraven

lori, buy cows and goats for the mowing........


----------



## marciemi

Mac - are you getting a cut on the livestock sales today or what?

Keisha - I'm the opposite - I'd never leave the house without foundation, but rarely wear anything else other than lip gloss.  I'll definitely wear my base makeup in Florida (which takes me at least 30 seconds to put on!) just for the SPF protection so I don't have to wear those icky face stick sunscreens!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Mac - are you getting a cut on the livestock sales today or what?
> 
> !


----------



## damo

Today was our 24th wedding anniversary so we went to the Keg.  Do you guys have the Keg?

And the only makeup I wear is eyeliner and sometimes a bit of lipgloss.


----------



## macraven

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY Damo....and To Mr Damo Also


----------



## macraven

i'll be back after 1 in the morning.

want to see if you all talk about me when i am not here..........jk


i have to leave at 10:30 tonight for the airport to pick someone up.

bbl


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> lori, buy cows and goats for the mowing........



The ground is too wet, they would sink!!! Dh would never let them walk around out there with it wet. They would leave hoof prints!


----------



## t-and-a

WOW! That took a while to read! You gals (and guys) have really been talkative today! 

Happy Anniversary Damo! 24 years is quite an accomplishment! My DH and I have been married for 17 years, and have been together since high school. We got married when I was 19 and he was 21. Oops! I think I just told you all how old I am.....

For all of you who are having issues with your DS's girlfriends, I feel for you...I know my time is coming! DS #1 is 13 and likes girls a lot, but he says that all the pretty ones have moved away, so I'm hoping I have a really long time before he gets serious about one!!!!  DS #2 is 10, and has had a girl calling the house for him since about October he says she's not his girlfriend , but she was a cheerleader for his pee-wee football team last fall, and I heard her talking to the other cheerleaders (she didn't know I was his mom at the time) saying "I don't see Jacob....where's Jacob?" I said, "Jacob's here...he's over there."  The girls started giggling. It was so funny!

Lori, we have had 2 days in a row without rain, and the forecast is starting to look a whole lot better! Only 10% - 30% chances of rain for the next 10 days, but it is really HOT!!! Do you all have lots of mosquitoes up there? They're about to carry us off down here! 

Lori, Marci, and Gemma,
You don't have long until you leave! Have fun on your trip and be sure and take LOTS of pictures and come back and share them with us!  

Gemma, 
I always wear waterproof mascara and eyeliner when I'm in the parks, even if I'm not going to ride a water ride because of the frequent rain showers in Orlando. If I have a pretty good tan, I don't bother with the foundation, just a little bronzer on the cheeks, waterproof eyeliner and mascara.

Mac, I think my DS #1 would love for us to get some sheep and goats to take care of the grass! He's been mowing between rains and has had to do an awful lot of it!

Tracie, they're right about you! You are the one who can keep up with it all. I needed you to take those Cliff Notes like Mac said!

Rosemarie, 
Still thinking about you and your family; I hope your DH finds something and I hope it's something he enjoys! Maybe it will be something much better than he had before. 

Bubba's Mom, Metro West and keishashadow, 
Just wanted to say Hi!!!  I think it's cool that you all got to meet at Margaritville!

Welcome RVgal and SharonG!


----------



## bubba's mom

Happy Anniversary Mr & Mrs Damo  


I say we have a 



mac will bring the burgers....... I'll bring the  


turnin' in....tired again....catch u homies later!


----------



## macraven

hey homie.......i just got done cooking all the burgers for the bash for damo

and where are the drinkie poos if you are going to catch zzzzzz's now?


----------



## marciemi

Mac, aren't you gone yet?  I was all set to start talking about you!

Congrats Damo!  We're at 19 and counting and trying to come up with a good plan for 20 next May.  Guess you'll be at the big SILVER anniversary then!   Gotta plan something big for that!  How old are your kids?  Old enough to leave alone?  Don't think we're quite there yet, although oldest DS will be driving by then (gasp)!


----------



## macraven

oh snap
i lost track of the time.


buh bye


----------



## macraven

hey homies, i'm back home now.


is the party over already?

oh shucks.....i missed it again


----------



## macraven

i have given up waiting for you homies.  i think you all have crashed for the night


someone have the coffee made and the danish on the table when i get up in the morning please........


----------



## AlexandNessa

Sharon G said:


> Kennebunk is beautiful!    I tend to stay away from there in the summer thou, especially if any of the Bushs' are in residence! Have you been there in the Fall? We got married on top of Cadillac Mt in Acadia National Park.
> It was so windy I thought we were going to be blown over the side!



Yes, it is beautiful, isn't it?     My BIL and SIL live there.  We have been there while the Bushes are in residence.  Even saw 41 out while we were boating one day.  We just missed 43 and Putin's meeting in June.  It's not too bad when just 41 is there ... I like to say we "had dinner with him" at Stripers.    He and Barbara were there with some staff and some friends the same night we dined as well.  When 43 is there, there are definitely some traffic issues.  We also like to spend NYE there, but I don't think we've been there in the fall yet.  We're Wharf people and they close early October.


----------



## yankeepenny

tonight i am seeing Potter (sharon, ever been to the westbrook 16 cinemas?)

for the romantic dinner , how about one of those  grocery store all ready cooked  rotisserie dinners? 

Gemma- have a good time next week!

my last night's dinner consisted of garden salad and crab cakes(yeah, live in maine and bought frozen fron the grocery store   )


----------



## RVGal

Last night was quite the adventure.  And by "adventure", I mean "crappy".

Daniel (that's DS2) has decided that now he's a big boy (he turned 2 the first week of July  ) and he's trying to tackle potty training.  He wants to do EVERYTHING just like big brother.  He is also in the process of giving up his afternoon nap... some days he conks out for an hour, but most days he just skips it.  He gave up the morning nap months and months ago, so we're talking most days he doesn't sleep at all anymore.  This means we've got a cranky fella that is ready for bed most nights by 7:30pm.  I'm all for that.  (the bed by 7 part, not the cranky part)

There was no nap yesterday and by 8pm last night, he was still awake and completely spastic.  He was running around in that if-I-stop-moving-I'll-fall-asleep way.  His spastic behavior got Joshua (DS5) going.  When we tried to settle them down for bedtime, Joshua was too wound up to go to sleep quickly (one more book, Mommy) and Daniel had crossed into that overly tired place where he cryed inconsolably for almost 20 minutes straight.  Finally, he calmed down enough that he would sit on hubby's lap and rock.  They were both finally in bed AND asleep at about 10pm.

I headed downstairs to move laundry around (bring up the stuff in the dryer, shift the washer load to the dryer, start another load in the washer... the never ending cycle    ), only to discover that our dryer has stopped tumbling.  The fan is still blowing hot air, but the drum isn't turning.  Sigh.  So, now I had to go upstairs to drag hubby back down with me to shift the dryer away from the wall, take the back off, find the broken belt... but there is also a wheel (I'm guessing what the belt used to run on) laying in the bottom of the dryer too.  This is not going to be a simple fix.  I get to make few calls today to find out if it is cost effective to fix this one (since we will now have to pay service call and labor fees to have a professional do it) or just go buy a new one.  I'm betting we're going shopping tonight.

Hubby is now stressed over the unexpected money we'll have to spend.  Why?  I haven't a clue.  Business is doing okay (we own an RV dealership, hence my screen name), it could be better, but it is holding its own.  I think it has more to do with us getting an earfull from his parents yesterday when we confirmed babysitting arrangements for our anniversary night away next month.  "Your going to drive less than an hour away to spend a night in a hotel?  Whatever for?  Why spend good money on a hotel when you're so close to home?"
Ummm... do you really want me to answer those questions?  It might get embarrassing for all of us if I do!  I mean, I'm already planning to take food with us so we won't be interrupted by anyone and can have a clothing-optional meal.  Do I really need to paint that picture any clearer?   

So, they've awoken the cheap monster that lives in hubby and now HE'S questioning the decision, but I already booked the room at a non-refundable, internet-only rate (to get the best deal, Mister Frugal).  We're going and we're going to have a guilt-free fabulous time... so DEAL.

When we went to bed ourselves and started to settle down, Daniel starts screaming "Potty, POTTY!" from the other room.  He had peed all the way through his night diaper and now he was wet, his pjs were wet, and the bed was wet.  We had to change him, change the linens, and rock him back to sleep again.

I am draaaaaaging today.

Whew.  Okay, I'm done now.  Just need to vent the frustrations.


----------



## marciemi

Love your story RVGal (do you have a first name you want to share so I don't have to keep calling you that?).  I'll have to remember that line - "quite the adventure" to mean "crappy!"

We've been having the same kind of money "surprises"!   I know I told all you guys about DS15 and his wonderful 9 cavities (which we pay 50 percent for), but don't think I told anyone other than Lori about the braces saga.

We were astounded to move here and find braces cost over $5k per kid.  We'd actually been ready to start in MI when we found out we were moving and already had our quote (and appt to start) of $2600.  More than twice as much seems extreme.  So told ortho that we really wanted to take one kid (and payment!) at a time.  DS13 started last Nov. 

Well, suddenly, DS12 NEEDS braces, NOW!  Otherwise his teeth are coming in sideways, etc. and it just can't wait if we love our child!  Okay, he still has some insurance money left since he hasn't done any ortho stuff before, so maybe this is do-able.  Make all the appts and go in for the consult last week and - wait! - DS need to have 7 teeth pulled in order to start!  

Four are permanent teeth that there are just NO room for in his mouth and are messing everything else up.  3 are baby teeth that refuse to move and are instead fusing themselves onto the permanent teeth below them.  So we go for that consult next week.  Call insurance to see if they'll pay for any of this and they say sure, out of your $1500 ortho money.  Which we'll more than max out anyways quickly.  Which means, in effect, NO!  They don't actually pay any.  Have to wait until next week to see how much this is going to cost.

Meanwhile, our laptop has opted not to work any longer.  Well, it works, but won't do wifi anymore and none of the USB cords can connect to it anymore.  So it's effectively useless since it can't print to the regular printer or do internet.  DH has decided it's not worth fixing (we've tried about 5 times over the past few years - it has serious problems), so he bought a new Apple notebook while he was in Minneapolis this weekend.  Which means that rather than helping me pack for Disney (10 day!), he's going to spend the next week playing with his new toy!  Sigh!

At least your story was funny!  Go lock the door, pull a blanket over your head, and take a nap!  (Yeah, I realize you can't do that with a 2 year old around!).  Hang in there!


----------



## keishashadow

morning - must learn to multiple post...where's teacher?  mac, edumacate us 

marci - we're taking off the remaining bottom braces next week (3rd set i've had to pay for over the years, 2 for oldest DS who didn't wear his retainer).  Even after insurance $$$; least i got airmiles out of the deal.  Nuthing more frustrating that a dead computer imo.  Still reinstallling things on my desktop that had to go visit HP for awhile until it started behaving - an expensive timeout.

damo - i keep a keg in the kitchen JK, grandparents had a keg of home-made sauerkraut in the basement -does that count. Congrats to all anniversaries.  We should start a poll; who's been married the longest do priors count? 

RVGal - good luck, scary stuff; with ridiculous price of repairs in our area; i tend to donate the old carcass & start anew if it's out of warranty.

penny - crab (droool, lucky you) i liked HP, not loved-creepy parts this time.

a/n - sounds like you travel alot , hobnobbing with royalty .  My ignorance is showing, not familiar w/term *wharf people...*is it a regional connotation?

barb - always the 'lil planner, parties are a good thing!


----------



## damo

marciemi said:


> Mac, aren't you gone yet?  I was all set to start talking about you!
> 
> Congrats Damo!  We're at 19 and counting and trying to come up with a good plan for 20 next May.  Guess you'll be at the big SILVER anniversary then!   Gotta plan something big for that!  How old are your kids?  Old enough to leave alone?  Don't think we're quite there yet, although oldest DS will be driving by then (gasp)!



Both my kids are away at University next year, so we should be able to do as we please!

Friend of my son's (he's 18) just rolled his car yesterday and broke his leg.  These teenage drivers are scary.  He said he fell asleep at the wheel.  How they can stay up until 4 in the morning but fall asleep taking their girlfriend home 5 minutes away, is beyond me.  It's no wonder insurance for young males is so expensive.


----------



## RVGal

marciemi said:


> Love your story RVGal (do you have a first name you want to share so I don't have to keep calling you that?).



Yeah, sorry... I'm Tricia.  Hubby is Brad.

I've been through some of the tooth saga with Joshua and I'm afraid I'll be going through more.  He had acid reflux problems as a baby (actually, he had the problem until his tonsils were removed a few months ago) and his teeth were eventually eaten away.  He had to have a full mouth rehab just after his 4th birthday.  Now he's lost his first two baby teeth and the grownup teeth that are growing in are all crowded together.  I'm not looking forward to his 6 month checkup in a couple of weeks...  

The only good thing I can say about all the dental & medical woes we've been experiencing the past couple of years is that we were finally able to claim our medical out of pocket expenses on our taxes last year.

And if that is as good as I can come up with, that's not saying much, is it?


----------



## Kat1981

Hi everybody! 

My name is Kathleen and i live in Scotland with my fiancee Kevin and our two dogs

June this year was our first visit to Orlando and we loved it.  Universal was far and away the best park for us.  Loved the rides that we did and i even managed Revenge of the Mummy which was good going for me LOL.  Hopefully will be back next year! 

Thought i would just pop in to say hello!


----------



## damo

Welcome to the dark side!!!


----------



## Kat1981

Thanks, I think i will like the dark side


----------



## macraven

to our newest homie:


*Kat1981*and she is from scotland just like me

stick around, we will grow on you....


----------



## marciemi

Hi Kathleen!   to the DIS and the dark side!

Boy, Tricia, how many of us have gone through the tonsil removal with our kids here?  At least 3 that I can think of now!   Thought they didn't do that much these days anymore.  My son had it done at 7 because he'd had strep 8 times the previous year.  Only had it once since (and he's the one who's almost 14) so I guess it worked.

DS12 has had all kind of dental problems all along, but mostly because he grinds his teeth so much.  He ground probably about 5 baby teeth down to the nerves so they had to be pulled or caused him too much pain.  He's also what they call "Dentally retarded"   so just finally got his 6 year molars in at 11.  They were talking using vacuum extraction to pull them in, but they finally made it in, just 5 years late.  However, because of the teeth pulled and no back molars, they had nothing to hold the space with for the incoming teeth (they used a metal spacer at the beginning, but when more teeth were pulled there was nothing to brace it against).  Hence the need for braces now and the fact that the teeth are all over the place.


----------



## loribell

Happy Tuesday everyone!!! Hope you all have a fabulous day!!!!!!!

Damo - sorry I forgot to wish you a HAPPY ANNIVERSAY yesterday. I knew I was missing something. Teenage drivers really are scary. They start driving at 16 here and most of them get a new car at that time. My two oldest both got one that was 4 - 5 years old when they turned 16 and both of them had totalled them in less than a year. Oldest DD totaled hers three blocks from the high school. If she had come straight home like she was supposed to she would have turned a block sooner and never been in the accident. Now my third one will be 16 in October and it is time to go through it all over again! At least this one is more responsible than the other two were.

Tricia - hang in there. Maybe they will be extra tired today and you can get a nap in. Hope the dryer can be fixed realatively cheaply. Go have a good time on your anniversary trip and tell the inlaws to butt out. I guess you probably can't do that though. I didn't realize that having your tonsils removed would stop acid reflux. Interesting. 

Kathleen - welcome to our home. Hope to see you around a lot more. 

Hugs & prayers to everyone!


----------



## tlinus

Welcome to our newbies!!!!

ugh - lets not talk kids teeth....between the three we are talking about some serious fillings and caps....most of them are on baby teeth  

just got a call for a focus group - 75.00 for two hours of chatting  

Morning all!!!! Cheerleading practice starts tomorrow, need to get the girl beans their sneakers....also need to find out when little man's football practice starts! As far as taking cliff notes, I can give it a whirl for those going on vacay soon.....but let me tell you I never really understood those things in high school 

I left the boards last night around 5 and got on about half an hour ago and had 5+ pages to go through  we rock!!!!


----------



## Kat1981

Im so glad that i dont have kids, sounds like far to much drama and stress for me what with all the teeth problems etc


----------



## RVGal

Oh, they don't remove tonsils very often anymore.  That is a novel in itself and you probably don't want to get me started.  Joshua was sick off and on (more on than off) for over a YEAR before I finally got fed up with our pediatrician and took him to see my doctor (a family practitioner).  The pediatrician kept shrugging off Joshua's repeated illnesses (including two bouts of pneumonia) and saying, "He's a kid.  Kid's get sick.  Especially kids that just started Pre-K."  I KNOW that kids get sick!  But they usually get WELL too!  Anyway, when I took Joshua to see my doctor, he took one look at him and said, "He's got golfball sized tonsils.  They need to come out."  The Ear, Nose & Throat doctor agreed and took adenoids too, plus did some cauterizing in the sinus passage to open things up.  Joshua hasn't been sick a day since he recovered from the surgery.

As for the acid reflux, my doctors' theory is that Joshua's tonsils were so big that they bumped into his uvula all the time and generally made it difficult to swallow... probably triggering that internal gag-reflex and churning the acid back up his esophagus.  It's just a theory, but I can tell you that there have been no problems since the tonsils were removed... and the kid now eats 10 times what he did before the surgery.  He has gained 6 pounds in the last 6 months... still nowhere near average for his age and height, but I'll take it!

And isn't that WAY more than you wanted to know about my 5 y/o's medical history???    

The dryer issue is still undecided.  I made some calls and got the answers I was expecting, but now hubby has decided that HE needs to make a few calls before we go shopping for a new one.

Yeah, like he'll get a different answer than I did... but if it makes him feel better...


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> We were astounded to move here and find braces cost over $5k per kid.  We'd actually been ready to start in MI when we found out we were moving and already had our quote (and appt to start) of $2600.  More than twice as much seems extreme.  So told ortho that we really wanted to take one kid (and payment!) at a time.  DS13 started last Nov.
> 
> Well, suddenly, DS12 NEEDS braces, NOW!
> 
> Meanwhile, our laptop has opted not to work any longer.around!).  Hang in there!



i am so glad i am past the braces stage.  i never thought i would get through it.
we had all 4 in braces.  3 of them at the same time.  it took us 10 years of monthly payments to clear that bill.  seemed like a pay raise when we had the last payment.  no dental insurance so it was tough.

youngest son had to get an expander put in at age 7, kept it in until braces went on at age 11.

i feel for you and all the others that are going through this.




keishashadow said:


> morning - must learn to multiple post...where's teacher?  mac, edumacate us
> 
> 
> .  We should start a poll; who's been married the longest do priors count?



did someone call my name??
i'll pm you the way to be multi tasked janet

married 28 years but i think keisha is right behind me.  




RVGal said:


> I've been through some of the tooth saga with Joshua and I'm afraid I'll be going through more.  He had acid reflux problems as a baby (actually, he had the problem until his tonsils were removed a few months ago) and his teeth were eventually eaten away.  He had to have a full mouth rehab just after his 4th birthday.  Now he's lost his first two baby teeth and the grownup teeth that are growing in are all crowded together.  I'm not looking forward to his 6 month checkup in a couple of weeks...



kids are so different when it comes to teeth aren't they?
my middle son had his first baby tooth at 11 weeks old and then another a week later.  nursing him was a trip i tell you.........ouch!
that son developed so different than the others.  he always was an unique child  
he lost 3 baby teeth at age 4 yrs and 1 week.  had 3 permenent teeth at 4 years and a half........

do hope the 6 month check goes good and not a "oh my".




marciemi said:


> Boy, Tricia, how many of us have gone through the tonsil removal with our kids here?  At least 3 that I can think of now!   Thought they didn't do that much these days anymore.



son had his removed with the uvula 3 weeks ago yesterday.  he is in his 20's now.
he is still suffering.  it is a lot easier for healing and bouncing back when they are kids when they need that surgery.




loribell said:


> Teenage drivers really are scary. They start driving at 16 here and most of them get a new car at that time.



inn Illinois the driving laws changed last year.  we have the graduating driving laws for teens.  have to have many hours of supervised behind the wheel with a licensed driver with you.  for the first 6 months, no night driving.  no more than one other person in the car until age 17 except for a family member.  each year up thru 19 has different rules.





tlinus said:


> I left the boards last night around 5 and got on about half an hour ago and had 5+ pages to go through  we rock!!!!




we only did all that yaking to keep you on your toes........ 




RVGal said:


> The dryer issue is still undecided.  I made some calls and got the answers I was expecting, but now hubby has decided that HE needs to make a few calls before we go shopping for a new one.
> 
> Yeah, like he'll get a different answer than I did... but if it makes him feel better...



i think that is the way men think.
if they make the repair inquiry calls, they can talk technical instead of me calling items whatchcmacallit....



Kat1981 said:


> Im so glad that i dont have kids, sounds like far to much drama and stress for me what with all the teeth problems etc




stick with raising cats....... 



did everyone see janet made 8000!
woo hoo......


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom is late today.

she needs to bring a note from home to explain her tardiness...


----------



## macraven

and Miss Rose, you too!

where are you?



and miss tarheelmjfan, come back home, homie


----------



## roseprincess

Hi to all  

Yes, Mac, I'm here, but I need to get off computer soon. It will hopefully be so much easier for me to Dis when the kids go back to school  and DH gets a job. Answering many phone calls here from recruiters,etc. My parents keep calling me, etc. I was on the phone last night with my mom over an hour  

I meant to PM you. Not sure when I, DH and the kids are going to Six FLags Great America yet. I have 2 tickets my kids had gotten for free with that 6 hr reading thing they did at school. I think the tickets expire by August 9. DH and I are trying to figure out when we are going, as we haveall this job searching going on right now. I'm also waiting to get the script from kids pediatrician in the mail. It gives their diagnosis, so I can bring hte script into Guest Services at Six Flags G.A. to get the disability pass. At Six Flags by us, they need a Dr.s script with diagnosis to get the disability pass for FOTL. 
Mac, I will let youknow, it might be very last minute, when my family and i are going to Great America. I have so much going on next week. 


Oh, isn't Tarheelmjfan supposed to go to hte Lallpalooza festival here in Chicago? I don't know when that is, as I don't keep up with our downtown Chicago stuff, unless it's something I'm specifically looking for.Or on the news after hte fact.

I havent had a chance to read up on everyone here, there are 5 to 6 pages of posts! Wow!


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> bubba's mom is late today.
> 
> she needs to bring a note from home to explain her tardiness...



  i sorry....

i have an unusal lite day at work today (don't have to go in till 4), so i took the opportunity to clean out our bedroom    and yes...it was scary and I have found my desk!    it's about done, and i have been reading about all the teeth problems thru out the morning  
we are lucky, we both have good teeth and seemed to have passed that on to Bubba....first trip to the dentist, she tells me, "Boy, he has a generous size mouth"   &    yep...don't i know it!    I can't imagine what you all are goin thru and you have my   It sux to put money out on teeth when you could be soakin up vacation  

oh, and welcome newbies....you're "at home" here..... (think of it as the UO end of the CB)

ok, i've reported...i'm gettin' a shower now.....


----------



## macraven

rose anytime you are going to six flags, let me know.
i'll meet you all there.


you don't need any doctor statement for the disability pass.
i have gotten them many times.
they can not ask for documentation, it's against the law.

2 years ago, they changed the system around and only let you go on the same ride once in an hour.  and someone in the party has to go through the exit ramp to have the employee at the ride, write down a return time for returning.
so many complained about that, they changed it back to the old way last year.

i have my pass but haven't activated it yet.
i was going to go this week for a few hours and do that.
not sure which day it will be now.

thursday is shot.  having a repairman from sears come out and fix the motor to our freezer.

give me a heads up on when your plans are for the park


----------



## macraven

sounds like a good note to me


----------



## roseprincess

Mac, I called our Six Flags Great America last yr and specifically talked to someone at  Guest Services. She told me they had to have documenation of hte disability- very preferrably a Drs script with the child diagnosis, before they give out the booklet at Guest services. They told me they don't give out the booklet with the FOTL(using the exit) without that documentation. I don't know about this yr, but I want to make sure I have what I need in case they do still need documentation. It sucks Six FLags keeps changing these policies. I don't get why they keep changing everything 
I did use the booklet that the employees at the ride had to sign/ initial, with date and time, this was in June 2006.
But I will let you know when we go  

Oh BTW, I won 2 free tix to Kiddieland amusement park, in Melrose Park, Il.!!
We have tickets for Monday July 23 only. I know it's not Six Flags or WDW or UO, but my kids enjoy the park anyways!  
Mac, if you are interested, you can join us there at Kiddieland next Mon. I know it is a far drive for you tho. 


Gotta go. Talk later.


----------



## macraven

rose, i wish that park would stop changing the rules.......

i have not been there yet this year like i mentioned before.

i used to practically live there when we first started going.
the thrill has worn off of daily visits to that park.


i go more on the weekdays now as the weekends really can get crowded.
but, i will swing it if you pick a weekend date


----------



## bubba's mom

forgot to   janet on her 8000!!!!  

CONGRATS TO YOU! CONGRATS TO YOU! DONTCHA THINK YOU SHOULD CELEBRATE AT THE BIG U?


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> forgot to  janet on her 8000!!!!
> 
> CONGRATS TO YOU! CONGRATS TO YOU! DONTCHA THINK YOU SHOULD CELEBRATE AT THE BIG U?


Thanks - I'd like to thank the DISboard from keeping me off the streets 
i'm ready to turn off the Ding on desktop, keep hoping i'll see a cheap-o fare for the 1st week of Aug...DH has a week's vacation .  course i haven't even gotten the bill for last one.

pricing out 3 days @ Cedar Point/Geagua Lake/Hershey (OMG the hotels are expensive there ) or Kings Dominion...still not sure which one to pick.  I'm leaning towards the cheapest GL lol, haven't been to any of the others yet.

Just keep remembering your comment about "worst western" @ KDominion and it's a 6 hour drive too...could just as easily hit Ocean City, MD.


----------



## Metro West

Evening folks...another LONG day in the books!


----------



## marciemi

Okay, a couple more batches of pics for you guys here.  Be glad that I'm not going to subject you to the 200 shots DH took this weekend at the soccer tournament!  These are the going to camp shots!

DS waiting for the ferry, which we took across from Milwaukee to Muskegon to eliminate 6 hours of driving and not have to go through Chicago (yes his mouth is blue from a ring pop!):






Pulling into Muskegon on the ferry:






I met another DIS'er on the Focker Watch thread who lived just minutes from his camp.  She's the one who got me the lime green Focker Watcher lanyards and we decided to do a quick meet.  Got ice cream and a quick chance to socialize.  She has her DIS shirt and I'm in my lime green baggallini:






Me and DS in his cabin at camp saying goodbye.  I'm much sadder about it than he is (Aren't you gone yet?):






Next batch will be a few of him and his friend at camp.


----------



## Metro West

Great pix Marcie...blue teeth and all.


----------



## damo

Love the blue teeth.  I had to look in a few different angles and then saw that you posted "blue teeth".  Thought it was my computer!


----------



## keishashadow

marci - great pics, your son will be thrilled to know you posted that pic


----------



## AlexandNessa

keishashadow said:


> a/n - sounds like you travel alot , hobnobbing with royalty .  My ignorance is showing, not familiar w/term *wharf people...*is it a regional connotation?





Yes, we do travel a lot!    In fact, my brother called us the other day and left a message:  "You're not home so you're either working, in Maine, in Orlando, or on a cruise."  He's pretty much right.  

"Wharf people" just means that we spend an inordinate amount of time at the Arundel Wharf, sitting outside and watching the boats, having lunch, (and, ummm, drinking beers too, I guess).  Their website really doesn't do it much justice:  http://arundelwharf.com/home.html



I am still reading and catching up.  What's big news?

I see we have some new homies today.  Welcome!


----------



## marciemi

Actually, he's still at the age where he could care less.  Now in a couple years, when he's 15 like my oldest, then suddenly someone seeing them "not perfect" could be the worst thing in the world.  But at 12, so what?

Okay, the last few pics I'll subject you guys to!  Some camp ones of DS and his friend.  They were best friends in 2nd through 5th grade, then we moved last summer so haven't been together for a year.  So met at camp for a couple weeks to regroup and have fun (they're from near Detroit, we're now from Green Bay!).

Them in a practice shelter:






In front of their cabin:






In front of the "Blue Lake", hence the name of the camp!






And best buddies!






Guess that's all the pics until we get back from Disney!  (I can hear some of you guys saying "Thank Goodness!")


----------



## Sharon G

Here's to hoping I have mastered the multi quotes thing! Wow, today was just the most beautiful summer day weatherwise. Its 80 degrees with a cool breeze blowin, and no bugs   
I'm heading out for a walk when I'm done talking to ya'll. Trying to lose a few pounds.  



damo said:


> Today was our 24th wedding anniversary so we went to the Keg.  Do you guys have the Keg?


Congratulations damo! Thats no small feat. We're heading toward our 20th. 2nd time around for both of us.



yankeepenny said:


> tonight i am seeing Potter (sharon, ever been to the westbrook 16 cinemas?)



Nope, have not been there yet. The kids and their went there last night and saw Potter. They really liked it.  The first night that it opened at the theater I was heading to the airport to pick up my Mom around 10:30 and couldnt believe the amount of cars in and around the parking lot. They were parked on the street way back to the intersection of Spring St and just as far in the other direction. There really isn't room on the street for cars to park. It's a wonder no-one got hurt seeing as it was dark, foggy and not very well lit.
Hope you enjoy the movie. Have some popcorn for me!  




marciemi said:


> Meanwhile, our laptop has opted not to work any longer.  Well, it works, but won't do wifi anymore and none of the USB cords can connect to it anymore.  So it's effectively useless since it can't print to the regular printer or do internet.  DH has decided it's not worth fixing (we've tried about 5 times over the past few years - it has serious problems), so he bought a new Apple notebook while he was in Minneapolis this weekend.  Which means that rather than helping me pack for Disney (10 day!), he's going to spend the next week playing with his new toy!  Sigh!


Don't get me started on men and their toys.   Hubby just bought himself one of those new Blu Ray DVD players. If you ask me, the movie does'nt look any different than on the old DVD player   



damo said:


> Both my kids are away at University next year, so we should be able to do as we please!
> I have one in college, she's on the 6 year plan for a 4 year degree I think. She's annoying me to no end. How can you take 4 classes and drop one, and get 2 D's and a C. Now she has to take the classes with the D's over again.
> My son has one more year of high school. We are spending most of this summer visiting colleges. Its been fun!


 Friend of my son's (he's 18) just rolled his car yesterday and broke his leg.  These teenage drivers are scary.  He said he fell asleep at the wheel.  How they can stay up until 4 in the morning but fall asleep taking their girlfriend home 5 minutes away, is beyond me.  It's no wonder insurance for young males is so expensive.[/QUOTE]
My son has had his license now for 2 months. It doesn't get much easier with the 2nd one. And the cost of his insurance, YIKES!



macraven said:


> in Illinois the driving laws changed last year.  we have the graduating driving laws for teens.  have to have many hours of supervised behind the wheel with a licensed driver with you.  for the first 6 months, no night driving.  no more than one other person in the car until age 17 except for a family member.  each year up thru 19 has different rules.


We have something similar here in Maine. It's been great to know that he can't have any of his friends in the truck with him for 6 months.



AlexandNessa said:


> In fact, my brother called us the
> "Wharf people" just means that we spend an inordinate amount of time at the Arundel Wharf, sitting outside and watching the boats, having lunch, (and, ummm, drinking beers too, I guess).  Their website really doesn't do it much justice:  http://arundelwharf.com/home.html
> I was wondering if anyone was going to ask what a wharf person was!!!
> I havn't been there yet, but we have similar restaurante here in Portland. In fact, my sister lives on a island off the coast, and the only way to visit her is to take the ferry. It's a nice ride in the summer, not so much in the winter!






marciemi said:


> Okay, the last few pics I'll subject you guys to!  Some camp ones of DS and his friend.  They were best friends in 2nd through 5th grade, then we moved last summer so haven't been together for a year.  So met at camp for a couple weeks to regroup and have fun (they're from near Detroit, we're now from Green Bay!).



Is this a music camp?? What does he play? 

Time to head out for that walk before it gets dark or I get lazy. I'll be back later


----------



## GemmaPixie

Im a teenage driver and were not all scary!! Over here we start learing when we are 17 (not much better than 16). In my school, all those who passed their test bar 2 or 3 crashed in the 1st month of passing! How scary (I didn't though!! woohooo).

My friend crashed her car just outside my school and our new dept head mistress (cow) came out and tutted before saying "ohhh that going to boost your insurance wayy up- too bad!" then walked away leaving my friend in tears! grrrr! (lol wayyy off topic but she also banned us wearing socks with our uniform in case any boys saw- lol)

Anyway moral of the story- many many many teenage drivers are scary- but not all (me!!! lol)


----------



## macraven

the only time i thought teen drivers were scary was when i was in the car with them driving.


i only took each boy out one time and quit.

i turned that job over to mr mac to handle.


gemma, i'm sure you are a super driver!


----------



## marciemi

Sharon G said:


> Is this a music camp?? What does he play?



It would be easier to answer what he doesn't play - the sax!  Pretty much everything else.  He's played the piano forever and even won some scholarships for it - this is his forte.  However, he's been determined to play nearly every other instrument.  In 4th grade he played violin in orchestra and trumpet and clarinet in band.  (His school offered brass and woodwinds on different days).  He went to this camp that summer for trumpet.

In 5th grade he played tuba and flute.  This year in band he switched from flute to percussion (you know, because they're so similar  ) and does tuba still.  He actually has a drum set, though, and has taken lessons on that for many years so picking up percussion in school wasn't hard.  That's what he's doing at camp - according to the long, detailed (at least 2 sentences!) letter I just got from him, he's mostly playing the timpani.

He auditioned this spring for the Wisconsin state middle school honors band (in tuba) and was accepted (which is good because it was 6-8th graders and he was a 6th grader).  They took about 20 percent of the applicants.  So he has music to work on over the summer then in October they go away to a mini-camp and perform in Madison over a weekend.

However, in the meantime, he's taught himself his brothers' French Horn and Bassoon, and plays the guitar and electric guitar well too.  He was frustrated he didn't know the trombone, so a couple months ago used his money to rent one for a couple months.  At the end of the first evening he had caught up to what his class was playing and played that in Jazz Band this summer at school.  So...did I miss any?  He doesn't play the sax - did I mention that?


----------



## GemmaPixie

wowww! you have a very talented son marcie!! I tried to play the clarinet and piano- didnt work.


----------



## macraven

marcie, you better watch that movie "american pie"


catch the part about the band camp......


----------



## GemmaPixie

"And there was this one time...at band camp...and we didn't have our music...but we played anyway...and nobody knew what they were doing- IT WAS SO FUNNY!"


----------



## macraven

marcie, decided to come back to say i was just kiddinng.

since we don't know each other totally, i hope you didn't take what i said the wrong way.

i'm a big kidder.


i think your son is super!
so talented and gifted in music.


i know you are proud of him


----------



## macraven

GemmaPixie said:


> "And there was this one time...at band camp...and we didn't have our music...but we played anyway...and nobody knew what they were doing- IT WAS SO FUNNY!"



      



and the girl at the near end of the movie was a hoot.

when she talks about what they really do at band camp.

great movie, loved it....


----------



## Sharon G

Wow, he's one talented kid. If he's like my son, to get him to spend his own money is tough, he must have really wanted to learn to play that trombone!
My son plays percussion. He was in the honors band during middle school too.
So far, he has made All State all three years of high school. He really loves playing in the jazz band and is looking for colleges that have a percussion emsemble or drum line. Everyone always asks me how I can put up with the noise from the drumset, but you know what, if he is playing something with a beat, not just bashing them, its really not too bad...or maybe I'm just going deaf!


----------



## macraven

my boys have never been in jail.









ok, they weren't musically inclined.  just wanted to brag on mine.....jk


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> my boys have never been in jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, they weren't musically inclined.  just wanted to brag on mine.....jk



    

yeah well.....well....court can stick her fist in her mouth, and she can bend her leg to her shoulder and keep it right up next to her body - pretty flexible little minx!! LOL!!! Seriously though, anything athletic court touches she excels in.....Kait was reading chapter books at just before 4 and is also athletic (especially with softball)  and frank....well frank.....he ....um......he's really cute and has a VERY active imagination - and he seems to be more mechanically inclined - yeah - we'll go with that


----------



## bubba's mom

hey all...home from my short day at work.......

are we braggin'?

Ry's a 1st deg. bb  


....and he can kick my butt at fooseball


----------



## macraven

like i said before, mine have never been in jail............


----------



## GemmaPixie

Well I don't have any kids BUT.....

the kid I look after a lot and is going on holiday with us got his first tooth at 7 weeks old!! goooo reuben!!


----------



## bubba's mom

and let's keep it that way mac


----------



## Sharon G

You'll notice I did not mention my daughter excelling at music...she played the flute for 8 years in school, and all of those 8 years were very very painfull


----------



## macraven

Sharon G said:


> You'll notice I did not mention my daughter excelling at music...she played the flute for 8 years in school, and all of those 8 years were very very painfull


----------



## macraven

oh snap

i came back to say, mine have never been to jail in the united states...


funny how a mom does forget a few things........


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> oh snap
> 
> i came back to say, mine have never been to jail in the united states...
> 
> 
> funny how a mom does forget a few things........



i see your nose comin' down my street......


----------



## marciemi

Parts of American Pie 2 were filmed at the camp he's at.  We walked over to see the area during an orchestra concert on the last day and had one of the folks offer us a program.  DH is like, "No thanks, we just want to see where American Pie was filmed!"   

And yes, we frequently say, "And this one time, at band camp!"  And middle son plays the flute if you're at all familiar with that line which I'm pretty sure I can't quote here!  

But the son whose at camp right now has NO interest in girls yet so I think I'm safe for this summer at least!


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> marcie, decided to come back to say i was just kiddinng.
> 
> since we don't know each other totally, i hope you didn't take what i said the wrong way.
> 
> i'm a big kidder.
> 
> 
> i think your son is super!
> so talented and gifted in music.
> 
> 
> i know you are proud of him



Good thing you apologized because otherwise I was just sitting here going    !

No, really, I'm not easy to offend.  And fortunately I've seen the movie!   And I wasn't bragging - she ASKED!


----------



## RVGal

Wow Marcie!  I've always been amazed by people that can pick up and play more than one instrument.  The music director at our church is like that.  Hand him an instrument and he'll play it... even if he doesn't know the song you want, he can fake it.  I think that is quite a talent and for your son to be developing it so young, it must truly be something he loves.  Finding something you love and pursuing it can take a lifetime, so isn't he lucky to be ahead of the game?

Oh, and what great pics you shared from taking him to camp!  The only ferry I've ever been on was Cape May, which we took on a return trip from visiting my brother in NJ.  There just isn't much call for a ferry down here in Georgia for some reason...  

I survived my sleep deprived day and the boys were in bed before 9pm.  I was asleep by 9:30.  I don't know what happened to the girl that used to party until dawn and then work a full day... and then go out AGAIN if something fun was going on.  Those were the days.  And doesn't that make me sound old.   

Well, today will probably be laundry catchup day for me.  I can't believe the piles of clothes that have built up from skipping one full day.  Sheesh!  I'm starting to think that gremlins have invaded our house and tossed dirty clothes about.  Surely four people can't go through this many clothes in a couple of days!


----------



## loribell

Morning Everyone! Hope you all have a fabulous day.


----------



## keishashadow

morning!

after teaching 2 oldest DS to drive, i've passed the reins onto up & coming spawn's father...evidently, they've been practicing early in the parking lot 

Oldest DS - drums
Middle DS - drums, sax, guitar & vocals
Youngest DS - drums, keyboard

Okay, who's going to Universal next?  Start preping your TR notes , i needs a fix.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Parts of American Pie 2 were filmed at the camp he's at.  We walked over to see the area during an orchestra concert on the last day and had one of the folks offer us a program.  DH is like, "No thanks, we just want to see where American Pie was filmed!"
> 
> And yes, we frequently say, "And this one time, at band camp!"  And middle son plays the flute if you're at all familiar with that line which I'm pretty sure I can't quote here!
> 
> !



marcie, i remember that line........... 

everyone here can talk about their wonderful family anytime they want!

i think i shall stick with talk about my cats.
they are no trouble at all..


think i posted before some of the incidents i went through when my boys were little.  they thought there was force in numbers




loribell said:


> Morning Everyone! Hope you all have a fabulous day.




you are about to go back home.........9 more sleeps and you are off.
wow!



keishashadow said:


> morning!
> 
> 
> Okay, who's going to Universal next?  Start preping your TR notes , i needs a fix.





and the winner is lori........


----------



## GemmaPixie

Hey dudes. Wooooo I'm getting everything organised for my holiday. Sorting my room out, helping my mum pack and all that. I've been trying on clothes for about 3 months (I hate trying on clothes!!)

Going on Monday to various different shops 2 buy food and fun for the plane (9 hours with a 5 yr old, 2 yr old and 4 grown ups! eekkkk). These last 6 days are gonna drag in, I know it!! At least I can look forward to the release of Harry potter!! Gonna read the 6th one again to keep me occupied! 

Have a fab day guys!


----------



## GemmaPixie

Oh, and does anyone wat to see the villa I'm staying at?? It's really nice but I hate staying in villas- your always in eachothers face! Grrrr, I've told my mum that if she is going next year then I don't want to go unless staying onsite at Universal!! She said we could do a week at RPR or HRH and a week at Crowne Plaza (her friends are staying there) so YAYYYYYYYY. Universal 2008 here I come!


----------



## macraven

holy batman !

lori is not the next one up for the trip

it is Gemma.......she splits in 6 days.

new winner  
 she beats lori by 3 sleeps


----------



## loribell

macraven said:


> holy batman !
> 
> lori is not the next one up for the trip
> 
> it is Gemma.......she splits in 6 days.
> 
> new winner
> she beats lori by 3 sleeps



And Marcie will be there at the same time as me! We are going to meet up for lunch a week from Saturday.


----------



## GemmaPixie

But I don't realy count- i'm not staying onsite, WAHHHHHHHH!! 

I really really wish I was, however it will be the first time with kids so I can't wait to see their faces when they go!! I just know they will love it! 

Went out shopping there for an hour and got some snap cards fr the plane and some disney light up pens. Also got this Disney height chart for the boys to measure themselves for the last time before we go. We've been measureing them every Sunday for the last few months and telling them they have to always eat their dinner and they will grow- never seen them such angels!! Well more the older one, the younger one doesn't really understand lol.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> holy batman !
> 
> lori is not the next one up for the trip
> 
> it is Gemma.......she splits in 6 days.
> 
> new winner
> she beats lori by 3 sleeps


 
now that we have all our ducks in a row...

lori & marci w/a mini-meet 

gemma needs to show us the villa. - I've stayed offsite @ Sheraton Vistana before, it was quite spacious & very nice...least you won't be bumping into eachother!  How long of a flight is it for you?


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> TR notes , i needs a fix.



i will do my best to do Day 3 tonite.....(i know, been a week since the last Day...  ...sorry...can you forgive me?   ...don't really want to give you all 6+ days at once....what would you live for then?   )


----------



## loribell

GemmaPixie said:


> Oh, and does anyone wat to see the villa I'm staying at?? It's really nice but I hate staying in villas- your always in eachothers face! Grrrr, I've told my mum that if she is going next year then I don't want to go unless staying onsite at Universal!! She said we could do a week at RPR or HRH and a week at Crowne Plaza (her friends are staying there) so YAYYYYYYYY. Universal 2008 here I come!





GemmaPixie said:


> But I don't realy count- i'm not staying onsite, WAHHHHHHHH!!
> 
> I really really wish I was, however it will be the first time with kids so I can't wait to see their faces when they go!! I just know they will love it!
> 
> Went out shopping there for an hour and got some snap cards fr the plane and some disney light up pens. Also got this Disney height chart for the boys to measure themselves for the last time before we go. We've been measureing them every Sunday for the last few months and telling them they have to always eat their dinner and they will grow- never seen them such angels!! Well more the older one, the younger one doesn't really understand lol.



Would love to see the villa you are staying at. And of course you count. You don't have to be staying onsite to enjoy the parks and share that with us. It will be so much fun being with the boys being there for the first time.


----------



## GemmaPixie

keishashadow said:


> now that we have all our ducks in a row...
> 
> lori & marci w/a mini-meet
> 
> gemma needs to show us the villa. - I've stayed offsite @ Sheraton Vistana before, it was quite spacious & very nice...least you won't be bumping into eachother!  How long of a flight is it for you?



Not bumping into eachother but for the 2nd week there will be 13 of us living in the villa!!!  

Heres the link to the villa...http://www.1stfororlando.com/fvv/Seasons3.htm

It looks quite nice!!


----------



## xmattodx

GemmaPixie said:


> It looks quite nice!!



It would be hard to drag myself out of the house


----------



## RVGal

Goodness Gemma... what a place!

That is way beyond my definition of a "villa".  We stayed in a 2 bedroom/2 bath "villa" for our vacation in May.

That, in my definition is a very nice house.  With all those bathrooms, you won't be bumping into each other often!


----------



## xmattodx

marciemi said:


> I know when DH and I were in Saudi during the first Gulf War, we really missed stuff that you'd never think of like cold cuts, cheese, pizza (made without mangoes or prawns on it!), and ice in soda!  What'd you miss the most?  (Besides DW, obviously!  )  Hope you have a great time at Universal - we'll be there about a week or so before you.  Are you staying onsite?



Saudi during the first Gulf war! Wow, what were you doing there? We actually missed good old fashioned salad quite a bit. I was lucky enough to have my wife by my side. We are both in the same profession so we were both able to work there. We are staying on site (PBH) for 4 nights and off site for 7(?).


----------



## Metro West

Greetings on another HOT and HUMID Florida Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## GemmaPixie

Thank you for the comments on the villa. I'm in the fourth master bedroom which means I get my own en-suite (a girl needs one!) But I have to share with a 5 year old for the first week. His mum doesn't want him in his own room, shes still freaked out about what happened to poor Madeliene McCann. Not like I could keep in safe- someone once stood on my head while I was asleep and I still didn't wake up!


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> Greetings on another HOT and HUMID Florida Wednesday afternoon.



here too....at least you're IN FLORIDA....pennsylvania sux


----------



## bubba's mom

GemmaPixie said:


> Not bumping into eachother but for the 2nd week there will be 13 of us living in the villa!!!
> 
> Heres the link to the villa...http://www.1stfororlando.com/fvv/Seasons3.htm
> 
> It looks quite nice!!



what a beautiful home! of course, something needs to be done about the Mickey and Minnie in the one bedroom.....I think Shrek and Donkey need a bed too


----------



## marciemi

xmattodx - DH and I were both in the Army.  He worked in Transportation; I actually ran what was like a mobile convenience store.  Built shelves into a truck (an army truck but about the size of a UPS truck), drove 3 hours into Riyadh or into Dhahran (depending on who had supplies) twice a week and turned over about $20,000 in cash on each trip.  Drove around to soldiers and sold "personal" items - biggest sellers were cigarettes (surprise!) an definitely next potato chips and oreos!  

DH went over in August of 1990 - right after everything started.  I was actually pregnant then and had a miscarriage a couple weeks later.  The army in its infinite wisdom then sent me over 6 weeks later.  We were both there then until May.  At first (when we were down by Dhahran) we were about half an hour apart and since I was on the road all the time I could stop in and see him at least a couple times a week.  Then my company moved up north (by the Iraq border) about a month ahead of his.  At this point we no longer had the mobile store, and our job turned to processing Iraqi POW's.  When he came north for the last couple months, we did manage to see each other a couple times but it was usually briefly.

Had first DS15 9 months after the return - he was an Operation Desert Stork baby (as they referred to them at Ft. Bragg where he was born)!

Changing the topic entirely, if anyone wants to look at OUR villa (well, that we're renting), the website is:

www.ourvilla.net

Guess whenever I was thinking of villa Gemma I was also picturing a 2 bedroom condo, not a 6 bedroom mansion!  Ours is only 4 bedrooms, but it will just be the 5 of us so we should have plenty of space!  At least I won't have a 5 year old in my room!


----------



## GemmaPixie

bubba's mom said:


> what a beautiful home! of course, something needs to be done about the Mickey and Minnie in the one bedroom.....I think Shrek and Donkey need a bed too



I agree, trust them to make a Disney room and not a Universal room!! I want a gorgeous pug frm MIB in that room!! Eugh, it's discrimination you know!!


----------



## loribell

Beautiful house Gemmapixie! So how long will your flight take?


----------



## GemmaPixie

Sorry Lori- totally forgot to answer that!! It will take 9 hours. I should get into Orlando at 3.30pm but the airline I'm using is always delayed- and I mean always!! So who knows what time we could get in at! Going to have to entertain the kids for that long when all I wanna do is read my harry potter book!! lol


----------



## RVGal

I have been on the computer for most of the day catching up on bookkeeping for the business.  I married into the job.  It was one of those brilliant ideas of DH.  "Hey, you know how to add and all that.  Why are we paying someone else to keep the books?  YOU can do it!"   

If he knew what my grades were in math when I was in school, he would probably have never suggested such a thing.   

I have also, slowly, been catching up with laundry in my NEW dryer.   

I think I have done all the damage I can do for one day.  There should be no bill collectors at our door and Uncle Sam can rest easy for another month/quarter.  Sigh.

I'm off to sit very still and think of nothing until bedtime.  

You guys have a good evening!


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> here too....at least you're IN FLORIDA....pennsylvania sux


Hey Barb...I think I learned my lesson last weekend @ IOA...No parks for me in the summer...at least during the day. I might hit CityWalk at some point this weekend...should be fun!


----------



## loribell

GemmaPixie said:


> Sorry Lori- totally forgot to answer that!! It will take 9 hours. I should get into Orlando at 3.30pm but the airline I'm using is always delayed- and I mean always!! So who knows what time we could get in at! Going to have to entertain the kids for that long when all I wanna do is read my harry potter book!! lol



I have always had lots of snacks, coloring books, crayons, movies/dvd player, etc for the kids when we fly and it makes it easier. Of course mine have never flown for 9 hours. But it hleps in the car too and we are driving this year, 20 hours on the road! I would love to leave out about 6:00 pm and drive straight through taking turns sleeping but DH doesn't want to. Of course if I pushed it that is what we would do. 

How long are you staying this time? We will be in Orlando for 15 days.


----------



## GemmaPixie

Thanks for the tips Lori. Im borrowing a dvd player to bring because I want to watch Little Miss Sunshine- I wanted to see this since it came out but restrained myself so I could watch it on the plane and the time would fly in. However, O and R's mum says it would be better to bring Fireman Sam or Power Rangers for the boys to watch- huh!? not fair!! Ill put them to sleep then watch it- lol I sound like the evil babysitter! 

Im staying for 2 weeks but my family are doing this holiday weirdly. Ready for this? Try and keep up. ok...

This tues- me, my mum, my dad, oliver (5 yo), reuben (2 yr old), their mum (nicola) and their dad (andrew) are all flying over.

next tues (a week later)- my big bro, my wee bro, my cousin, my wee bros friend, my godmother and my godfather are coming over

the following week (2 weeks after I came)- me, nicola, andrew and reuben are going home

and the week after that (3 weeks since i went)- my mum, dad, cousin, bros, wee bros friend, godparents and oliver are coming home

so were all going for 2 weeks except for my mum, dad and oliver who are staying for 3! 

told ya it was strange.


----------



## loribell

That stinks! You should be able to stay for three too!


----------



## keishashadow

gemma - very  digs, wonder if the screen around the pool is to keep bugs or gators out jk...lived in tampa for a while as child; parents were always warning us about the gators in the swamp out back.  Only time we saw one was when swimming @ a state park (they had nets to keep them on the other side - good idea lol).

ps i need my ipod, soduko & game boy for Tetris or DS for Mario, and it's only a 2+ hour flight for me; not one to travel light.  

lori - may the force be with you, 20 hours straight thru - you are the woman!  Our drive would be 23 hours or so.  I'm at the point where I hate to drive more than 10 hours a day.  DH feels the same & he has a CDL; think we've just had our fill of road trips over the years.  Of course, if airfare goes much higher, we may have to rethink our strategy.
barb - as much as i enjoy traveling, i do luv Pittsburgh have i mentioned (recently) it made the #1 city list? Now, if SW would only throw some of those $49 fares our way, i'd be set.


----------



## GemmaPixie

Nah, its ok- free house for a week when I get home!! woohooo!! Although we got robbed a couple of months ago while we were asleep so my cousin is coming to stay with me- he can protect me!


----------



## Sharon G

GemmaPixie said:


> Nah, its ok- free house for a week when I get home!! woohooo!! Although we got robbed a couple of months ago while we were asleep so my cousin is coming to stay with me- he can protect me!



Gemma - what a beautiful house. I would just stay there in the pool all day! Should be plenty of room for everyone to spread out.

That must have been so scary to have someone break into your home while you were there....  Thank goodness eveyone is ok.


----------



## loribell

GemmaPixie said:


> Nah, its ok- free house for a week when I get home!! woohooo!! Although we got robbed a couple of months ago while we were asleep so my cousin is coming to stay with me- he can protect me!



Ahh, a week at home alone. Sounds like total bliss. I have had children in my house for almost 24 years now, oldest is almost 24 & youngest is only 8! 

Well everyone, I will be MIA until sometime Sunday. I am heading out to a conference tomorrow. Y'all try not to talk to much while I am gone since I won't have much time to catch up before I head to Orlando!!!!!!!


----------



## Sharon G

bubba's mom said:


> here too....at least you're IN FLORIDA....pennsylvania sux



Are you anywhere near Villanova?


----------



## keishashadow

marci - another lovely villa 

kudos for serving!  DH is a vet of another, earlier undeclared war Navy; went all over the world.  Did you know that Carnival gives fantastic military discounts (all you need is copy of DD214 and you're set, you don't have to be retired).   We were able to shave off almost $1K from upcoming cruise. Nice gesture, wish more companies would follow suit.


----------



## Sharon G

loribell said:


> Ahh, a week at home alone. Sounds like total bliss. I have had children in my house for almost 24 years now, oldest is almost 24 & youngest is only 8!



I know the feeling well. My DD will be 24 in Sept. My youngest always said he was going to live at home until he was 30, and than build a house in the back yard!!  He's also the same kid who wants to bring legos to college! Strange, but I love him


----------



## phamton

OK I just have to share this hillarious video.  It's put out by The Onion and is about the total collapse of the internet:  http://www.mediachannel.org/wordpre...ws-all-online-data-lost-after-internet-crash/


----------



## t-and-a

You gals have been chatty! I've had lots going on around here, and have been doing other things...dishes, laundry.... work....Just thought I'd pop in and say hi!  

Gemma, your villa is gorgeous! 

Mac, I hope your boys are better! Keep us posted. I tried to scan the last several pages, but I didn't see an update on them. I could have missed it. 

Lori, we drive too, but we're about 5-6 hours closer than you are. I just can't justify flying when there are 5 of us (we have 2 boys of our own and we always take our nephew who is being raised by my MIL and FIL). The only decent airfares to Orlando we can find around here  are out of Shreveport, LA and they don't go to MCO. They go to Sanford Airport, and they only have two flights per week. They range anywhere from $50 - $150 each way per person.


----------



## macraven

wow, both of the villas are so kewl !!


i have had a busy day.  right now is the only time i have to myself.

looks like all are catching zzzzzz's now.  hope to catch you in the morning.

phamton, i watched the video.....it was super !!


2 of my boys have improved greatly.  so i guess 2 out of 3 isn't so bad.


----------



## bubba's mom

okay, so while I was doing TR for Day 3, you all managed to add another few pages of babble here.......

i'm going to bed (it's 12:42AM here now) cuz i'm beat from all that TRing...

will catch up and catch u's tomorrow....

nite!

***in case you didn't read right.....Day 3 of TR is up!


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> Hey Barb...I think I learned my lesson last weekend @ IOA...No parks for me in the summer...at least during the day. I might hit CityWalk at some point this weekend...should be fun!




first thing in the morning is okay....don't worry, not much "peak" season left...maybe a month or 6 weeks?  CW would definately be more fun!  Have a drink fer us!




			
				Sharon G said:
			
		

> Are you anywhere near Villanova?



college in Philly?  I'm about 1:15 NW of Phila.... ( i was born and 'some' raised in Philly before a bit of moving....my Mom's family still all lives there)

bev...will watch the video later this afternoon

mac....SO HAPPY   to yer boys are improving.....(2 is better than nones) told ya those prayers and mummy dust worked    (hope you are getting a bit more rest too!) ....i'm still gonna hold steady at the wheel w/ them....they seems to be helping....

lori & gemma......have a safe & wonderful trip! (we travel w/ laptop AND DVD players too....makes the flight whiz by so fast, you're in shock! ...heck, we didn't even finish the movie down and home that we started watching....which reminds me....we still need to finish the one from the trip home   ...oh well....busy busy ya know!)

off to prepare for work....have good day everyone....catch ya l8r!


----------



## RVGal

phamton said:


> OK I just have to share this hillarious video.  It's put out by The Onion and is about the total collapse of the internet:  http://www.mediachannel.org/wordpre...ws-all-online-data-lost-after-internet-crash/



I love The Onion and that was great!

Did you read the streaming "news headlines" along the bottom of the screen?  I had to play it twice to go back and catch them.  The ones that got me were the "tile structure to raise awarness of of tiles" and the "Disney re-releasing Song of the South with 30 mins of additional racist footage".


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> marci - another lovely villa
> 
> kudos for serving!  DH is a vet of another, earlier undeclared war Navy; went all over the world.  Did you know that Carnival gives fantastic military discounts (all you need is copy of DD214 and you're set, you don't have to be retired).   We were able to shave off almost $1K from upcoming cruise. Nice gesture, wish more companies would follow suit.



Wow - no, I didn't know that.  DH & I have been on I think 10 cruises and really love cruising.  (Unfortunately none of these have been recently!).  We did Carnival lifetimes ago and weren't all that impressed with the "college frat" crowd, but it was a 3 night cruise and I was pregnant at the time.  I've heard the longer cruises are better and a friend just went on it last year and thought it was becoming more upscale and comparable to say Royal Caribbean.  They do have cheap prices and great itineraries.  DH wants to do a cruise for our 20th anniversary (next May) so I'll definitely check the prices!


----------



## marciemi

bubba's mom said:


> lori & gemma......have a safe & wonderful trip!



 And ME - don't forget ME!  8 days!!!!!


----------



## RVGal

Marcie, I have a friend that works for Carnival.  Well, he and Brad (hubby) were college roommates and have remained friends for all the years that have passed since... so we became friends by marriage.

Carnival is trying, somewhat, to shake the "party cruise" image... at least for the longer iteneraries.  The 3 day cruises will always pull in the party boat crowd... no matter what they do.  We went on a 10 day Alaska cruise a few years ago and it was very nice.  Nothing like the 3 day Bahamas cruise we'd been on before.  We enjoyed the Bahamas cruise, but we were dating and child-free at the time.

Carnival is still the middle of the road cruise line.  I think the ratio is 30% of its passengers are under 35 and 40% are 35 to 55.  That's the crowd they target.  When you venture over into the other cruise lines, the percentage of 55 and older goes way up.  That's why RCL started their "get out there" campaign, showing younger people doing physical things.  They are trying, somewhat, to shake the "geriatric set cruise" image.

I'll stop now.  I know way too much about the cruise industry and I'm beginning to bore myself...


----------



## macraven

morning homies.

it's wake up time


----------



## marciemi

Morning Mac!

RVGal (okay, I forgot your name already!  ) I'm always willing to talk cruises.  I was an expert a few years ago (went on three cruises in a year from late 2003 to 2004) and was very active on the cruise critic boards, but now only get involved to help my mom book a cruise every 6 months or so.  They love HAL (but are more in the 70 crowd).  DH & I love Princess and have done 5 cruises on them.  Mom recently did Celebrity because of all the raves and found it comparable to Princess (they still love HAL a lot more).  If we went with the kids again, we'd definitely either do RCCL (which we did with them in 2004 and enjoyed) or Carnival, but without the kids I'd lean to Princess just because I knew them.  But if I got a good enough deal on Carnival, that might make a cruise a bit more likely!


----------



## RVGal

During my "sit and think of nothing" time last night, we were watching tv.  I wasn't really paying attention.  As I said, my goal was to sit very still and think of nothing.  Suddenly, Joshua (DS5) pops into my lap and says, "Mommy!  We have to go back to Universal!"
"We will, sweetie, but not for awhile."  Then I thought about his wording.  "Why do we HAVE to go back to Universal?"
"Because when we were there last time, we didn't get to have Emeril for our personal chef!"

Okay, Number 1... of all things in the Univeral commercial to pick up on, the line about Emeril Lagasse?

Which leads me to Number 2... clearly I watch Food Network too often...


----------



## tropical depression

RVGal said:


> During my "sit and think of nothing" time last night, we were watching tv.  I wasn't really paying attention.  As I said, my goal was to sit very still and think of nothing.  Suddenly, Joshua (DS5) pops into my lap and says, "Mommy!  We have to go back to Universal!"
> "We will, sweetie, but not for awhile."  Then I thought about his wording.  "Why do we HAVE to go back to Universal?"
> "Because when we were there last time, we didn't get to have Emeril for our personal chef!"
> 
> Okay, Number 1... of all things in the Univeral commercial to pick up on, the line about Emeril Lagasse?
> 
> Which leads me to Number 2... clearly I watch Food Network too often...



do you ever stop and watch the Emeril's pastry chefs through the window in Citywalk? cool stuff.


----------



## keishashadow

it's thursday, all day boring


----------



## Metro West

Barb -

I found this article in the paper on the new tattoo place...thought you'd like to check it out: http://www.orlandosentinel.com/features/lifestyle/orl-hhtattoo07jul19,0,2734505.story


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> it's thursday, all day boring



well, then you obviously haven't been to my TR today  


marci....i knew you were going too    I'm sorry...have a wonderful time!!    (I know you won't disappoint us w/ your photography or the amount of it either!)


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> well, then you obviously haven't been to my TR today
> 
> 
> marci....i knew you were going too  I'm sorry...have a wonderful time!!  (I know you won't disappoint us w/ your photography or the amount of it either!)


 
ha - i'm moseying on over, planning on savoring it....like a fine chianti


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> Barb -
> 
> I found this article in the paper on the new tattoo place...thought you'd like to check it out: http://www.orlandosentinel.com/features/lifestyle/orl-hhtattoo07jul19,0,2734505.story



WICKED COOL!!  The building looks awesome...espcially at nite.  So, they don't do Disney tats, "what a shame, what a shame" ....pretty pricey too...but, i guess it's the business!  Thanks for linking that!


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> ha - i'm moseying on over, planning on savoring it....like a fine chianti



  ya better...dunno when I'll get the next day dun!


----------



## RVGal

marciemi said:


> RVGal (okay, I forgot your name already!  ) I'm always willing to talk cruises.  I was an expert a few years ago (went on three cruises in a year from late 2003 to 2004) and was very active on the cruise critic boards, but now only get involved to help my mom book a cruise every 6 months or so.  They love HAL (but are more in the 70 crowd).  DH & I love Princess and have done 5 cruises on them.  Mom recently did Celebrity because of all the raves and found it comparable to Princess (they still love HAL a lot more).  If we went with the kids again, we'd definitely either do RCCL (which we did with them in 2004 and enjoyed) or Carnival, but without the kids I'd lean to Princess just because I knew them.  But if I got a good enough deal on Carnival, that might make a cruise a bit more likely!



I'm so hurt that you've already forgotten me.  And here I thought I was ever so memorable.  

Just kidding!     I'm Tricia.  It's not like I've been posting here forever or anything.

I'm not a cruise expert or anything.  It's actually been several years since I've been on a cruise.  It's just when we talk with Barry (CCL employee), I wind up with all this industry information... whether I wanted it or not...


----------



## marciemi

RVGal said:


> I'm so hurt that you've already forgotten me.  And here I thought I was ever so memorable.



If it makes you feel better, I get my kids' names mixed up ALL the time!  They're constantly saying to me, "You can't remember my name AGAIN?"


----------



## RVGal

tropical depression said:


> do you ever stop and watch the Emeril's pastry chefs through the window in Citywalk? cool stuff.



No I haven't.  Sounds like it would be fun to watch.  I love watching chefs do their thing.  I enjoy cooking (most of the time), but I certainly can't takle anything as complicated as the professional chefs do... so I find myself drawn to that which I love, but cannot do.   

Talking hubby into standing still and watching might be a challenge, however.  He can be a GO-GO-GO guy on vacation if I don't keep an eye on him.


----------



## RVGal

marciemi said:


> If it makes you feel better, I get my kids' names mixed up ALL the time!  They're constantly saying to me, "You can't remember my name AGAIN?"



Oh, I think that's something that every parent of more than one child goes through.  I'll be talking to Joshua and finally I'll realize that he's not paying attention and I'll say, "Why aren't you listening to me???"  He usually responds with, "You said DANIEL, so I thought you were talking to him!"

At least I haven't started calling them by the dog's name... yet...


----------



## marciemi

I find it funny when other parents will get in a huff because I mix up their kids' names - I'll always be like, "Come on, I can't keep mine straight.  How do you expect me to know yours?"  

I hadn't heard about the pastry chefs at Emeril's, but know DS13 (who's a huge fan of the cooking channel and of Emeril) would love to stop and watch.

Okay, Universal resort experts - quick question for you.  I thought I'd read that pool-hopping between Universal resorts was okay.  Is that true?  I was thinking my kids might enjoy seeing the HRH and swimming in the pool one of the two days (we'll be at RPR), but won't if it's like Disney and I have the pool-hopping police all over me!


----------



## Metro West

marciemi said:


> Okay, Universal resort experts - quick question for you.  I thought I'd read that pool-hopping between Universal resorts was okay.  Is that true?  I was thinking my kids might enjoy seeing the HRH and swimming in the pool one of the two days (we'll be at RPR), but won't if it's like Disney and I have the pool-hopping police all over me!


From what I've heard, pool hopping is not only allowed...it's encouraged.


----------



## bubba's mom

yep... we were at RPR and swam at HRH...even stayed for the dive-in movie.  I believe Janet got RPR to give them a lift over to the PBH pool....but i'm not sure about that.....we just walked


----------



## Sharon G

Hi Everybody! 



marciemi said:


> If it makes you feel better, I get my kids' names mixed up ALL the time!  They're constantly saying to me, "You can't remember my name AGAIN?"



My stepdad and his late wife named their children: Jan, Judy and Joyce. Judy named her kids: Rick, Ryan and Rob. Judy and Joyce have husbands named Durwood and Norwood. No one evers gets the names straight!
Ryan named his two kids Finnigin and Brinn. I think he had enough of all that sameness!


----------



## Sharon G

Barb,


bubba's mom said:


> well, then you obviously haven't been to my TR today



I enjoyed reading the TR. Almost as good as being there!
By the way, the maps arrived today   
Thanks again.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Ah, what a day!  Training another person while still trying to do your job at the same time is exhausting.  My trainee goes solo this weekend, and Mike and I volunteered to be on-call in case something happens that he can't handle.  He's not a quick learner and isn't ready, but sometimes trial-by-fire is the best learning experience.

Is everyone talking cruising?!  We love cruising!  My parents both turn 60 next summer (they are exactly 5 weeks apart).  I asked my dad if he wanted a party for their big days, and he said no; he wants a family vacation.   Now, my mom is pretty easy, and she wouldn't care, but as this would be a joint thing (I am not throwing 2 parties only 5 weeks apart), dad wins.  So, we'll be going on a family cruise next August.  This may be a mistake as Mike and I already have a Disney Cruise planned for May, but, as Mike and I like to say, it isn't like we're saving for anyone's college education and we can't take it with us!

Marcie, my parents have been on several Carnival cruises.  My mom likes them a whole lot, much more than my dad.  He would prefer something a bit more upscale.  He much prefers Celebrity or Princess to Carnival. My mom is happy just being on a ship, as long as it has a casino and she has a verandah.  My folks went on a Carnival Panama Canal cruise with 2 other couples about their age, and they were among the youngest on the ship, so it really does depend on the length of the cruise.  Their cruise was about 2-weeks, IIRC.  Mike and I have never cruised Carnival, but don't think we would as I hate to admit this, but when it comes to cruising, since I'm claustrophobic and cabins tend to be small, we won't cruise unless we're in a suite.  Carnival really doesn't have suites and/or any decent suite perks, so they're off our list to try (I realize this isn't important to most people, but you never know).  My parents have chosen a Princess Cruise out of NYC next summer for our family cruise, and I'm game to try them though.  

We did have B2B cruises booked for Nov/Dec this year, but let's just say someone (not naming any names here) made a huge mistake on tax withholdings, and our entire cruise fund and then some went to the US Gov and State of NJ this year.   That won't happen again!  (Um, notice how we did not cancel any Universal trips, however.  ).

Off to hit the showers!


----------



## bubba's mom

Sharon G said:


> Barb,
> 
> 
> I enjoyed reading the TR. Almost as good as being there!
> By the way, the maps arrived today
> Thanks again.



you are welcome...happy planning!



and... i will throw this out there (since everyone else is!)

My husband's siblings...all 2 yrs apart and in birth order oldest to youngest:

Colleen, Darlene, Randy, Ricky.....talk about getting confused, I can't tell ya how many times MIL called my DH Ricky....    (and she _knew _she got 'em confused...that was the funniest of all....)


----------



## GemmaPixie

That H&H article was really good! For 2 tattoos it cost me £50 which at the minute is about $105? But put them both together and they are definately smaller than a playing card!! 

Guess where I will be in exactly 12 hours time!? Yess, I will have just gotten the new Harry Potter book!! I'm going to a place called Eason, the book is half price and you get a free goody bag with a t-shirt (which I will sleep in), 3 other books, stickers, book marks etc. Im so excited but I can't read it until TUESDAY!! Will go insane. Started reading the 6th one again today so I wouldn't be tempted to read the 7th- but Im over half way through it already! It will be finished by tomorrow before I even get the new book- so much for that plan! DOH!


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> yep... we were at RPR and swam at HRH...even stayed for the dive-in movie. I believe Janet got RPR to give them a lift over to the PBH pool....but i'm not sure about that.....we just walked


 
 we took the shuttle to PB (HRH's pool hadn't reopened yet). Thought it would be stuffy, NOPE - fun & friendly main pool; the villa/quiet pool was something out of a movie; rich, lush, exclusive! They have a walkway lined with trees that reminded DH of Italy. Excellent bocce court too...a stay is on my wish list. 

Suites, cruise ships have suites ? I wish  , lucky we don't have to sail steerage. I know that the on Carnival's Spirit Class ships their rooms are slightly smaller that DCL's (who have that cool split bath in most cabins). Carnivals are 185 sq feet cabin, 235 total w/balcony. Suites aren't much bigger as i recall, approx 50 sq feet more? I'm not sure whether i'm going enter the hairy chest competition or not.  

RC & Norw were smaller in the ships we looked at - hard to believe.

We spent very little time in our cabin on the Wonder, course we only had a large porthole (Cat 8). Plan on lounging on the balcony this time, sippin something fruity; watching the wake....aaaah.


----------



## Metro West

GemmaPixie said:


> That H&H article was really good! For 2 tattoos it cost me £50 which at the minute is about $105? But put them both together and they are definately smaller than a playing card!!
> 
> Guess where I will be in exactly 12 hours time!? Yess, I will have just gotten the new Harry Potter book!! I'm going to a place called Eason, the book is half price and you get a free goody bag with a t-shirt (which I will sleep in), 3 other books, stickers, book marks etc. Im so excited but I can't read it until TUESDAY!! Will go insane. Started reading the 6th one again today so I wouldn't be tempted to read the 7th- but Im over half way through it already! It will be finished by tomorrow before I even get the new book- so much for that plan! DOH!


Gemma -

I never looked at your location until you kept talking about pounds and the exchange rate. I saw Bangor and naturally assumed you were in Maine.


----------



## Sharon G

Metro West said:


> Gemma -
> 
> I never looked at your location until you kept talking about pounds and the exchange rate. I saw Bangor and naturally assumed you were in Maine.



Wow!   You know Bangor, Maine.   You'd be suprised how many people don't even know where Maine is.


----------



## Metro West

Sharon G said:


> Wow!   You know Bangor, Maine.   You'd be suprised how many people don't even know where Maine is.


I'm a Stephen King fan...need I say more?


----------



## bubba's mom

janet, we have the Wonder booked next summer for 4 nites...cat. 9 (= large porthole window).  It's a double dip cruise.  We thought about getting a verandah, but with limited days, AND being at CC twice  , we didn't think we'd be in the room enough to enjoy it (plus it was WAY extra $$)  So, we'll do the 2 days at CC and stay aboard our Nassau day....hoping the boat will be "sorta empty" that day  
The RCL cruise we took 4 yrs. ago was a cat 9 (i think), but it was one of the bigger rooms on a higher deck.  we were suprised the room was bigger than we'd thought it'd be  .  We did SO many excursions and were so busy, we only slept and showered in the room....we actually should have gotten a smaller room!  The one thing i looked forward to on that cruise was laying in a lounge chair on the top deck and soakin' up the sun and enjoying the sea......never made it! 

So, now i read cruise boards, learning and researchin'...i'm sure i'll be askin' a lot more questions around January.....


----------



## Sharon G

Metro West said:


> I'm a Stephen King fan...need I say more?



Ok, now I understand!  About 10 years ago, my husband stopped into a small sandwich shop, ordered a bite to eat and found one of the last seats. He was reading the newspaper and noticed a shadow come across it and looked up to see Stephen King. Mr. King asked if he (hubby) minded him sharing the table seeing as the place was full! They sat and yacked for about an hour. Talked about everything except books and horror stories. 
He and his wife are very generous around town, donating to lots of charities, large and small.


----------



## Metro West

Sharon G said:


> Ok, now I understand!  About 10 years ago, my husband stopped into a small sandwich shop, ordered a bite to eat and found one of the last seats. He was reading the newspaper and noticed a shadow come across it and looked up to see Stephen King. Mr. King asked if he (hubby) minded him sharing the table seeing as the place was full! They sat and yacked for about an hour. Talked about everything except books and horror stories.
> He and his wife are very generous around town, donating to lots of charities, large and small.


WOW! That would be the ultimate for me. He's one of my favorite authors!


----------



## marciemi

I'm pretty sure Bangor, Maine is where we flew into the US from when we departed Saudi after the Gulf War.  Always had tons of folks there greeting all the soldiers as they came in.  DH has a bunch of pics of it.  Don't think I took pics (no, we didn't come home together).


----------



## macraven

i have a son named Todd


----------



## GemmaPixie

Metro West said:


> Gemma -
> 
> I never looked at your location until you kept talking about pounds and the exchange rate. I saw Bangor and naturally assumed you were in Maine.



LOL!! Nope, from good ole Ireland- would love to be American! Seems so much fun with huge high schools and summer camps! Nah, proud of my northern irishness!


----------



## GemmaPixie

Metro West said:


> I'm a Stephen King fan...need I say more?




ohhhhh- IT!! That was set in Maine wasn't it??  I love that film (was terrified of it as a kid but its really not scary!!!)


----------



## Metro West

GemmaPixie said:


> ohhhhh- IT!! That was set in Maine wasn't it??  I love that film (was terrified of it as a kid but its really not scary!!!)


Yes...that story was set in Derry, Maine as most of his stories are set in Maine. My favorite novel is "The Stand" and my favorite movie was "The Shining" even though he didn't have a lot to do with the screenplay.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i have a son named Todd


----------



## GemmaPixie

Ive only ever seen IT and The Shining...never read any of the books though.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Boy I sound snobby, don't I?!  I didn't mean to!  It doesn't make sense at all to spend $$ on a cabin you hardly spend time in.  Most people with any sense don't.  _Sense_ of course, being the key word.  It's no secret that Mike and I _don't_ have any sense when it comes to vacations!   

Barb, we stayed on the ship at Nassau when we did our 4-day Wonder.  I had the gym to myself in the late morning, and there was no one at the pool.  It's a great time to explore the ship and enjoy it without any crowds.

Happy Friday, everyone!  Hope everyone enjoys his or her weekend.  

I'll be back on later.  I just wanted to apologize for sounding like a little snot!


----------



## RVGal

marciemi said:


> They love HAL (but are more in the 70 crowd).



Okay, I just have to come back to this and admit that it took me awhile to realize what cruise line you were talking about.

My first thought when I saw HAL was the movie 2001:A Space Odyssey... and I couldn't get it out of my head.  I kept hearing, "What are you doing Dave?"

I had the epiphany about 10pm last night.  A-ha!  Holland America Line!

She's slow folks, but she can be taught... 

Now that's out of the way... Mornin' Everyone!  Happy Friday!


----------



## marciemi

AlexandNessa said:


> Boy I sound snobby, don't I?!  I didn't mean to!  It doesn't make sense at all to spend $$ on a cabin you hardly spend time in.  Most people with any sense don't.  _Sense_ of course, being the key word.  It's no secret that Mike and I _don't_ have any sense when it comes to vacations!




It's really a catch-22 thing.  If you have an inside cabin (which we have had), you WON'T spend much time in your room because there's not much to do (besides the obvious ones)!  So folks who say "I'd never get a balcony because I don't spend time in an inside cabin" are missing the point.  When we got our first aft balcony, we just wanted to stay out there 24/7!  Even slept out there the first night!  Our first stop was the Princess private island and we were like "Well, we can go down and wait for a tender with a zillion people and go across to the crowded island with sand everywhere.  Or we can just lay here on our nice quiet balcony, all by ourselves, with a Pina Colada".  Guess what we opted for?

Okay, I'm going to try to post some pics from Webshots which probably won't work because I always use Photobucket, but all my cruise stuff is back on Webshots.  We'll see!

Aft balcony on Grand Princess:


----------



## marciemi

Wow, it worked!  I'm amazed!  Here's us enjoying the balcony:





We even ate breakfast out there regularly:





Loved it so much, my mom and I went on a cruise and booked the same balcony on the opposite corner of the ship.  There are those Pina Coladas I told you about


----------



## bubba's mom

Jodie--you didn't sound like a snob   (at least I didn't take it that way!)

marci--thanks for sharing your cruise pix...you all look very relaxed!  We didn't get a balcony on our first cruise simply because it was an older ship, and they didn't have any.....so, getting a balcony would have been a challenge!    Like I mentioned, for the Disney cruise, it's only 4 nights and we plan to be on CC both days we are there....will "check out the boat" the Nassau day....and we have an adjoining cabin w/ my Mom, AND it was way more $$...we'll wait for a 7 nite cruise on another line to get a balcony....I'd like one someday, just not for a shorter cruise....(we are those "get out there" people   ) Matter of fact, the first cruise we took, we had booked SO many excursions (we wanted to do it all!), we really didn't have time to "lounge around" until the last day (at sea)...and then, we were so tired, (yes, a balcony would have been nice), we slept in, we got our massages, went back to sleep, got lunch, saw a movie, took a nap, went to dinner and sat on deck that nite   .....so, not that we don't _want _a balcony, the timing has just not been right! 

But, I do appreciate seeing your pictures


----------



## macraven

good friday morning homies


----------



## RVGal

Is it just me?

My nephew is getting married and I find it such a strange process that he's going through.

My SIL (nephew's mom) told me in late February that nephew and his (then) GF were going to get engaged in May.  They had already decided that they wanted to get married, but were waiting until a trip that they were all taking in May to make it official.

Point number 1... In my world, when you decide you want to get married, you ARE engaged.

So, they take the trip to Ireland in May and nephew does the official proposal thing.  He said he wanted to give GF (now fiancee) a "fairytale princess moment" so he gave her the ring in front of a castle.  I'll wait while the gag-reflex passes.     We get an invitation in the mail in June to their engagement party that will be the first of July.  The invitation comes complete with engagement photo staged in front of castle in Ireland.

Point number 2... is this what the "official" engagment is all about?  Having a story to tell and professional photos?  Let it play out like a reality tv moment?

Now SIL calls to tell us that they have decided to get married next month before they move to a different college and start classes (they are currently in Orlando, moving to Nashville).  However, they are still planning on a "wedding" with all the hoopla in January (in Nashville).

Point number 3... Huh?  Do what?  They are getting married in August, but having the wedding in January?

Is this normal?  I mean, my first though is that these are just crazy mixed up kids (both are 19, but nephew will be 20 next month)... but I'm beginning to rethink that.  I find it strange, but maybe it's just me.  I don't want to sound harsh or critical, I'm just confused.  Is this the way things are done now?


----------



## bubba's mom

nope....don't sound right to me.....(sorry to say) ...sounds like a disaster from the "get go"


----------



## bubba's mom

Mornin' urself Missy Mac....where ya been?  whatcha been up to?  How's the "beans"?


----------



## keishashadow

My son not too thrilled @ pirate themed dinner (thought the bandana was lame lol)




Barb - same son was creeped out by the 'unsantized' conditions of Nassau, we took a detour thru what the tour guide called *The Hood*, said even the natives didn't venture out after dark. 
Ardasta Gardens was pretty cool - got to march with flamingos!




our porthole, Cat 8




now, i'll be dreaming the day away again.


----------



## macraven

bubba's mom said:


> Mornin' urself Missy Mac....where ya been?  whatcha been up to?  How's the "beans"?





i'm just reading along.
not much to add as i don't do cruises.

so, just taking it all in
beautiful pics!


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> nope....don't sound right to me.....(sorry to say) ...sounds like a disaster from the "get go"



Oh, it has "disaster" written all over it.  I'm trying to remain hopeful and positive, but it just keeps getting harder and harder.

I will bite my lip.  I will drive to Nashville in freaking January (hello?  mountains in the winter?  ).  I will dress my kids up.  We will all attend and wish them well.

Then we'll sit back and hope for the best, but I'm afraid we're not expecting it.


----------



## bubba's mom

our neice (in fla) got married last Feb....her DH is soldier in Iraq or Afg. (can't remember)...we didnt expect it to last either...still waitin'   so far so good!  

Missy mac.... sounds like you be needin' a cruise


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> our neice (in fla) got married last Feb....her DH is soldier in Iraq or Afg. (can't remember)...we didnt expect it to last either...still waitin'   so far so good!



Honestly, I'm hoping they prove us all wrong.  It just seems so bizarre.


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> Honestly, *I'm hoping they prove us all wrong*.  It just seems so bizarre.




  me too!


----------



## tlinus

afternoon gang!!

we have friends that are getting married on the beach this month, but the reception will be in a few months......they are paying for it all and just bought a house so not alot of $$$$ left.

i want to go on a cruise, DH does as well, so we may do one someday soon! what is a double dip cruise?

eating my lunch - reading up on what i missed!!


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> afternoon gang!!
> 
> we have friends that are getting married on the beach this month, but the reception will be in a few months......they are paying for it all and just bought a house so not alot of $$$$ left.
> 
> i want to go on a cruise, DH does as well, so we may do one someday soon! what is a double dip cruise?
> 
> eating my lunch - reading up on what i missed!!


 
On DCL, it means it stops @ their private island, Castaway Cay ; twice in one sailing.  Usually, they all only stop once; sometimes on a 7 day twice...didn't know the 4 day ones did a double dip.

This is opposed to back-to-back, where some report that they book 2 sequential sailings on same ship...sounds enticing too.


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> My son not too thrilled @ pirate themed dinner (thought the bandana was lame lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barb - same son was creeped out by the 'unsantized' conditions of Nassau, we took a detour thru what the tour guide called *The Hood*, said even the natives didn't venture out after dark.
> Ardasta Gardens was pretty cool - got to march with flamingos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our porthole, Cat 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, i'll be dreaming the day away again.


Great pix Janet! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## marciemi

Tricia - my brother did a similar thing, but much more effectively, I think.  For his girlfriend's 30th birthday, he arranged a surprise tour to Ireland.  Her family is very Irish and she's always wanted to visit.  He told her they were flying home (to his house in the Detroit area) and that they were going to go to Windsor for a party for one of his old friends from college that she didn't know, so it would better if she got a passport.  Then surprised her with the trip to Ireland.  Them in front of some place in Ireland (I'm not too knowledgeable about Ireland!):





Then on her actual birthday, he proposed to her.  The rest of the tour group was aware of what was going to happen, but it was a complete surprise to her.  Them shortly after the proposal - note the ring:


----------



## yankeepenny

Good later afternoon all!

6 hours and 31 minutes


----------



## yankeepenny

for those of you sitting there stumped, the book release/talk of the week......


----------



## yankeepenny

will i scream i love you to the delivery person?
 
will i scare the living daylights out him?  probably.... 

WILL I GET ONE SINGLE BLOODY BIT OF HOUSEWORK DONE THIS WEEKEND? NO - I WILL BE READING......


----------



## yankeepenny

6 hours and 29 minutes.......


----------



## macraven

first i was going to say, i thought your trip was later.
then i realized, you are one of the fans




nevermind, i figured it out


----------



## RVGal

marciemi said:


> Tricia - my brother did a similar thing, but much more effectively, I think.  For his girlfriend's 30th birthday, he arranged a surprise tour to Ireland.  Her family is very Irish and she's always wanted to visit.  He told her they were flying home (to his house in the Detroit area) and that they were going to go to Windsor for a party for one of his old friends from college that she didn't know, so it would better if she got a passport.  Then surprised her with the trip to Ireland.



If it had been a surprise, to either one of them, then I could understand.  But they both knew that it was going to happen.  They decided a few months before the trip to get married, but they staged a proposal on the trip to Ireland (or, I say "staged"... they say "made it official"...) complete with photographer and everything.  I just do get it.

BUT, it's not for me to get.  Whatever makes them happy, hey... whatever!
I just find it all a bit confusing.  So much about it seems to be for appearances, but my SIL continues to tell me that this is what "everyone" is doing these days.  I guess I'm just out of touch!


----------



## damo

yankeepenny said:


> for those of you sitting there stumped, the book release/talk of the week......



I'm trying to decide when to go.  I don't want to get in line early since last year someone ran in and yelled out the spoilers.  I'm thinking if I arrive around 12:30, the crazies should be gone and I can just pick up my book and go home and read.


----------



## marciemi

I must not be a big enough fan since I was thinking tomorrow morning would be adequate!  No, really, I'm going to save it for the trip next week either way, so why stay up until midnight?!


----------



## damo

marciemi said:


> I must not be a big enough fan since I was thinking tomorrow morning would be adequate!  No, really, I'm going to save it for the trip next week either way, so why stay up until midnight?!



I need to read it right away since both my kids will be starting it tonight and I need to be done when they are or else who knows what I'll find out that I don't want to know.  We love discussing the books and so I'm sure they will be anxious to discuss it by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## damo

Ooh.  Just listened to Rowling read the first chapter on a livestream at http://dl.groovygecko.net/anon.groovy/clients/bloomsbury/bl01.html 

The book is getting really, really dark!!!  She is only reading Chapter 1 and there are no spoilers other than that.


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all! 
Haven't been here in awhile. Tried to catch up on all the pages this morning.

Matthew(DS) was sick yesterday with a headache and vomitting . He felt better in the late afternoon yest.

Today we went to the Cub Scout/Boy Scout council office a half hour away to pick up our minor league baseball tickets for the families going to the game next Tues night. We are going too, of course. I volunteered to be the coordinator for this certain Cub Scout event. After we picked up the tickets, 
we went to visit my grandma at the nursing home that is 10 min away from the scout council store/office. She was happy and enjoyed our company, as usual  
Leaving soon for a drive-in movie going on at the parking lot at our church.
Just a special event our church is doing for the kiddos and families. Won't be home til late tonight!  


Keishashadow- enjoyed the pics  

Marciemi- enjoyed the camping pics  

Mac- Glad your dsons are doing much better  

RVGal- I guess I'm out of touch,too, with the engagement parties, weddings.
Sounds like alot of money being spent with engagement parties, fancy wedding, etc. I don't get it, either   
I guess some of the younger adults getting married now are trying to outdo each other with the engagment parties, and fancy weddings in general?  

Yankeepenny and Damo- enjoy the Harry Potter book party!
I don't get into Harry Potter,the books, etc.
Just let me know who dies in the book, that's all I'm asking  

Hi to all  

Gotta run. talk later.


----------



## keishashadow

Even though DH sez he didn't want the hardback; i preordered it anyway as a surprise.  He's such a fan, figured with all the "leaks" he'd know the plot before it ever got to paperback. 

Despite the "ball" they're having beginning @ 9:30 p.m., costumes optional; DS & I have decided to wait & pick it up tomorrow before tennis match.  They said they'd hold it until close of business.

At least i'll be motiviated to finish the 1st bookand work my way thru them all...so i can find out what all the fuss is about...if i can only find where DH/DS tossed them in the house. 

Note:  i am trying to avoid ALL SPOILERS...please give a head's up if anyone is going to divulge anything here. 

rose - hope your son feels better soon, bb games sound like fun!

Penny's probably out in her driveway waiting for the delivery man .  JK IMO, it's nice to see people get so excited about the written word.


----------



## marciemi

roseprincess said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I guess some of the younger adults getting married now are trying to outdo each other with the engagment parties, and fancy weddings in general?




My thoughts too!  Just got an invitation to my cousin's wedding in California.  I honestly don't think I've seen this cousin since I was about 8.  The invitation was a complete box (about 9x9 inches) with what I can just describe as a complete "artwork" type invitation all bound together with decorative ties so I guess you can hang it in your house to admire.  My mom said that his dad told her that it's not going to be a wedding, it's going to be an EVENT.  More not just AN event, THE event.  For some reason, I think I'm going to pass!


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> Note:  i am trying to avoid ALL SPOILERS...please give a head's up if anyone is going to divulge anything here.




Ditto - as I said, I'm sure I won't be starting it until we leave on Friday so don't tell me what happens!  Not that it won't be all over every page I pull up online (RR homepage, CNN) anyways, but I'll try!


----------



## GemmaPixie

Well guys...guess what.....

I GOT MY HARRY POTTER BOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## damo

GemmaPixie said:


> Well guys...guess what.....
> 
> I GOT MY HARRY POTTER BOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lucky girl!!!  Now go read!!!  I'll discuss it with you when we are both done!


----------



## GemmaPixie

I can't read it!! Ive wrapped it up in paper to stop me from reading it! Im reading it on the plane to florida and while on holiday. Im so tempted!! AND DO YOU KNOW WHAT MY BROTHER DID!? He flicked through the book when I went to the loo and found out who died!!! EVIL!!


----------



## Metro West

GemmaPixie said:


> I can't read it!! Ive wrapped it up in paper to stop me from reading it! Im reading it on the plane to florida and while on holiday. Im so tempted!! AND DO YOU KNOW WHAT MY BROTHER DID!? He flicked through the book when I went to the loo and found out who died!!! EVIL!!


----------



## macraven

don't worry about me passing on any spoilers, i don't read harry potter.

rose, hope matthew is much better today.
hope you enjoy the movie at church tonight.
and, that was a good noble thing to volunteer to be in charge of the event.


hello homies.

you can tell i'm an adult.
i sit home on friday and saturday nights.


----------



## GemmaPixie

macraven said:


> you can tell i'm an adult.
> i sit home on friday and saturday nights.



  mac!!!! Im 19 and Im home now I feel like the biggest loser ever!!! 1st of all I queued at midnight to get Harry Potter and now this!!! Gonna have a cry now....


----------



## macraven

gemma, go ahead and read the potter book.  i have your back and won't tell a soul........


----------



## GemmaPixie

HAHA that would officially make me the biggest loser in the world!! First I stay in on the friday night and watch my soaps, then I go at 11pm to Eason and queue with my brother until 12 to get my Harry Potter book...then stay up until 3am reading it!! Icing on the very sad cake. 

Im sad!

(Of course you all know that I am an incredibly cool person and will be out tomorrow night making up for tonights loss!! Im a uni student- WE ARE VERY COOL!!)


----------



## yankeepenny

Gemma, enjoy the book. in a few hours i will have my copy. life is good.    no- i wont be blabbing the plot to any of you threaders. if any who dont read the series wants a synopsis, pmail me. 

3 hours 14 minutes!


----------



## Sharon G

marciemi said:


> I'm pretty sure Bangor, Maine is where we flew into the US from when we departed Saudi after the Gulf War.  Always had tons of folks there greeting all the soldiers as they came in.  DH has a bunch of pics of it.  Don't think I took pics (no, we didn't come home together).



Yes, you're right, it was probably Bangor, its a refueling stop. Those tons of folks greet every single plane that has troops on it!  Unfortunately, the airport has put a stop to the ladies that used to make brownies and cookies and whoppie pies for all the service people. Said it was too much of a liability issue.


----------



## damo

GemmaPixie said:


> mac!!!! Im 19 and Im home now I feel like the biggest loser ever!!! 1st of all I queued at midnight to get Harry Potter and now this!!! Gonna have a cry now....



He's EVIL!!!  Brothers are like that though.


----------



## AlexandNessa

RVGal said:


> Is it just me?
> 
> My nephew is getting married and I find it such a strange process that he's going through.
> 
> My SIL (nephew's mom) told me in late February that nephew and his (then) GF were going to get engaged in May.  They had already decided that they wanted to get married, but were waiting until a trip that they were all taking in May to make it official.
> 
> Point number 1... In my world, when you decide you want to get married, you ARE engaged.
> 
> So, they take the trip to Ireland in May and nephew does the official proposal thing.  He said he wanted to give GF (now fiancee) a "fairytale princess moment" so he gave her the ring in front of a castle.  I'll wait while the gag-reflex passes.     We get an invitation in the mail in June to their engagement party that will be the first of July.  The invitation comes complete with engagement photo staged in front of castle in Ireland.
> 
> Point number 2... is this what the "official" engagment is all about?  Having a story to tell and professional photos?  Let it play out like a reality tv moment?
> 
> Now SIL calls to tell us that they have decided to get married next month before they move to a different college and start classes (they are currently in Orlando, moving to Nashville).  However, they are still planning on a "wedding" with all the hoopla in January (in Nashville).
> 
> Point number 3... Huh?  Do what?  They are getting married in August, but having the wedding in January?
> 
> Is this normal?  I mean, my first though is that these are just crazy mixed up kids (both are 19, but nephew will be 20 next month)... but I'm beginning to rethink that.  I find it strange, but maybe it's just me.  I don't want to sound harsh or critical, I'm just confused.  Is this the way things are done now?



Oh wow!  I so do not get that .... did you ever see the Scrubs episode where Keith wanted to propose to Elliott, but she stopped him because she had her engagement envisioned, and that so was not it.  So, Keith allowed her to orchestrate her own engagement in front of her friends at her favorite bar. Before Elliott entered the bar to be proposed to, her best friend warned the crowd that Elliott requested no camera phones because they give her fat face.  Is this not the same sort of thing?

Perhaps it is because your nephew and (future?) fiance are so young? I dated my hubby for years and years before he proposed (the proposal was a complete surprise to me).  I did not get engaged until I was 32.  Maybe this hoopla is all the rage at age 19?  What do I know?


----------



## bubba's mom

I think I forgot to tell you guys about my Friday the 13th last week.  It didn't start out well...dropped everything all day long    I was busy (which was good, made lotsa money), but it's physically exhausting!  So, I got home about 10:20pm and went thru the mail.  Imagine my surprise to "see double".  Got a flyer from Disney Visa Rewards about the double reward points for July, Aug & Sept!     Starting July 1st.  Well, guess what day we checked out of RPR?  Yep! July 1st    double rewards there baby!!!    Been saving every reward dollar toward this cruise next year....will be interesting to see how close I come to Bubba's portion of the trip being free!    Just thought I'd share a great end to a Friday the 13th day!


----------



## Metro West

GemmaPixie said:


> HAHA that would officially make me the biggest loser in the world!! First I stay in on the friday night and watch my soaps, then I go at 11pm to Eason and queue with my brother until 12 to get my Harry Potter book...then stay up until 3am reading it!! Icing on the very sad cake.
> 
> Im sad!
> 
> (Of course you all know that I am an incredibly cool person and will be out tomorrow night making up for tonights loss!! Im a uni student- WE ARE VERY COOL!!)


You get em girl! I saw your response on the "other" side about rude people. I've been trying to deal with the confusion with the EP in another thread. Some people just don't get it!


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> I've been trying to deal with the confusion with the EP in another thread. Some people just don't get it!





where?   let us help!


----------



## bubba's mom

oh...by the way...didja hear traveling with lighters on airplanes is going to be allowed again starting in Aug. sometime?  Just heard it on the news.  They said TSA's seize appx. 22,000 lighters a day!


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> where?   let us help!


They seem to have calmed down a bit now..but here ya go:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1522756


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> They seem to have calmed down a bit now..but here ya go:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1522756



dun!


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> dun!


GO BARB!  

Of course you realize you're elitist and discriminate again those less fortunate don't you?


----------



## bubba's mom

it's not my fault they're less fortunate than me     i do, however, spend all year saving money to have a "nice" vacation...so, maybe they need to learn to budget their money a bit better........or get a _better _job.........or _another _job?


----------



## Metro West

Well...I'm being "dragged" to Universal in the morning so I need to hit the sack. Anything you want pix of?


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> Well...I'm being "dragged" to Universal in the morning so I need to hit the sack. Anything you want pix of?



every chance to rub it in, huh


----------



## macraven

poor todd
doing UO in the heat again tomorrow......



jodie, are you a newly wed??????


----------



## Metro West

bubba's mom said:


> every chance to rub it in, huh


Sorry.....didn't mean to make you mad.  

Good night everyone!


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> Sorry.....didn't mean to make you mad.
> 
> Good night everyone!



wrong icon...sorry...shoulda used ---->


----------



## macraven

good saturday morning homies


----------



## GemmaPixie

Morning mac- actually it's afternoon here so 

GOOD AFTERNOON!! lol

So let's see who has already finished the first few chapters of Harry Potter then..

oh and...... 3 DAYS!!! ONLY 3 DAYS UNTIL MY HOLIDAY!!! WHOOP WHOOP!!


----------



## macraven

oh yea, across the pond homies are afternoon at this time.....


you get to gain good time when you come to orlando then.
of course, you are probably dead tired at that point.



watch out for evil brother in case he tries to hide your potter book!!

i never sleep well the night before a trip.  how about you?


----------



## GemmaPixie

We gain 5 hours when we get there. Im not really tired when I arrive- im too excited!! We play the "First to spot a Ponderosa billboard wins" game. lol its a fun game. We would usually go out for dinner when we arrive (with me convinced im going to die!! lol plane food doesnt appeal to me) then we swim for a bit and go to bed. Of course with the jet lag thing we are all up really early the next morinng! 

My bro wont be on the plane with me, hes going out a week later (see a few pages back for my weird family way of doing things). 

SOOOOO EXCITED!!!

And no, i usualy cant sleep the night before (heck I usually cant sleep anyway) but that means I would get some shut eye on the plane which is never a bad thing!


----------



## RVGal

Morning all!

My sister called me late last night and said she just got free passes to an "Tim McGraw/Faith Hill After Party" and wants me to go with her.

Okay, I know that Tim & Faith are in concert in Atlanta tonight... but what the heck is an After Party???


----------



## RVGal

AlexandNessa said:


> Oh wow!  I so do not get that .... did you ever see the Scrubs episode where Keith wanted to propose to Elliott, but she stopped him because she had her engagement envisioned, and that so was not it.  So, Keith allowed her to orchestrate her own engagement in front of her friends at her favorite bar. Before Elliott entered the bar to be proposed to, her best friend warned the crowd that Elliott requested no camera phones because they give her fat face.  Is this not the same sort of thing?
> 
> Perhaps it is because your nephew and (future?) fiance are so young? I dated my hubby for years and years before he proposed (the proposal was a complete surprise to me).  I did not get engaged until I was 32.  Maybe this hoopla is all the rage at age 19?  What do I know?



I though the same thing when I heard about it!  I had this picture in my head of Scrubs and almost said that to SIL, but I didn't think she'd find it funny.   

And my SIL assures me that this IS all the rage.  Just seems so superficial to me.

Have you read anything on the Disney Wedding/Honeymoon board?  I found my way over there just the other day when I was scrolling down and saw that someone had started a thread about wedding cakes.  I have a thing for looking at fancy and outrageous cakes, so I started looking at that board.  In doing so, I saw several "engagement announcements".  Did you know that Disney has SO many people get engaged at various spots around the parks that the offer package deals... complete with professional photographers???

"Wow, honey!  That was so thoughtful!  You bought me the WDW engagement package Number 213 at Cinderella's Castle.  I feel so special!"
 

Again, maybe it's just me...


----------



## GemmaPixie

A party after the concert. They will be there and probably free food and booze!!


----------



## RVGal

GemmaPixie said:


> A party after the concert. They will be there and probably free food and booze!!



Oh, okay.  I'm glad I said YES!


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> "Wow, honey!  That was so thoughtful!  You bought me the WDW engagement package Number 213 at Cinderella's Castle.  I feel so special!"



 

afternoon all!  beeeaaauuttifuuul day here today...home from work early   going to finish my drink, get changed, and clean out the car(s)....they need it!!

btw....there is now VIDEO on the "Mickey's Vacation" thread...courtesey of DH

chat ya l8r


----------



## AlexandNessa

Afternoon, everyone!

Poor Mike is outside right now mowing the grass w/o the self-propeller part of the lawn mower working.  I'll make him a nice dinner later.  He'll get over it!



macraven said:


> jodie, are you a newly wed??????





Nope, not a newly wed.   We were engaged for 8 months, and we will be married 2 years come August 20. 

RVGal, we didn't even have cake at our wedding!  Mike and I love Banana Cream Pie, and that's what we cut and ate.  Then we had a Viennese Table with all sorts of different desserts.  Definitely not a Disney package!


----------



## RVGal

Whoa!  Did you guys see the new post on the now rampant, ridiculous, and nothing to do with the original question "Unlimited Fast Pass" thread?

Check out post #65:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=19863394#post19863394


----------



## RVGal

AlexandNessa said:


> RVGal, we didn't even have cake at our wedding!  Mike and I love Banana Cream Pie, and that's what we cut and ate.  Then we had a Viennese Table with all sorts of different desserts.  Definitely not a Disney package!




I love it when people do that!  Step outside the box and do what they like... not get tied into the traditional-so-we-have-to stuff.

And, we almost have the same anniversary.  Brad & I will be celebrating 8 years August 21st.


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> Whoa!  Did you guys see the new post on the now rampant, ridiculous, and nothing to do with the original question "Unlimited Fast Pass" thread?
> 
> Check out post #65:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=19863394#post19863394




yep....I'm on that wagon   ........AND, there ARE Disney peeps admitting if Disney sold some sort of FP/EP, they WOULD buy it!


----------



## macraven

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PrRPiyFpYG4



every homie, go click on the video link above.
mr bubba's ,mom made it.

and tell 3 friends to go view it also.

let's get that video pushed to the top.
and sit back and read the new threads that pop up 


the video is KEWL


----------



## Metro West

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523332

Absolutely unreal!


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> I think I forgot to tell you guys about my Friday the 13th last week. It didn't start out well...dropped everything all day long  I was busy (which was good, made lotsa money), but it's physically exhausting! So, I got home about 10:20pm and went thru the mail. Imagine my surprise to "see double". Got a flyer from Disney Visa Rewards about the double reward points for July, Aug & Sept!   Starting July 1st. Well, guess what day we checked out of RPR? Yep! July 1st  double rewards there baby!!!  Been saving every reward dollar toward this cruise next year....will be interesting to see how close I come to Bubba's portion of the trip being free!  Just thought I'd share a great end to a Friday the 13th day!


 
hmmm...

we checked out on the 1st too, ran it thru on DHs Chase Dis CC, didn't notice double credits though 

nothing in the mail trumpeting this either..

is it good on ALL purchases run thru the card?  

must admit i don't pay much attention to the rewards, i transferred a balance onto my card (no points there lol -just 3.99 fixed%); DHs we're starting to use - trying to accumulate some bucks for next trip.  

can't remember - Is it 1 point for every $100?

ready, set........................charge!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523332
> 
> Absolutely unreal!


 
with no malice intended to the DISer in question, and very little forethought on my part ...this brings to mind one of my favorite 'mis' quotes: 

_ what we've got here is a failure to communicate;_

_some men you just can't reach..._

_so we get what you had here on the above link...._

_which is the way he wants it...._

_well, he gets it & i don't like it anymore than you!_


----------



## roseprincess

keishashadow said:


> with no malice intended to the DISer in question, and very little forethought on my part ...this brings to mind one of my favorite 'mis' quotes:
> 
> _ what we've got here is a failure to communicate;_


Love this quote from "Cool Hand Luke"


----------



## bubba's mom

janet.... you have to call or register online for the promo for DVisa rewards (you shoulda got a postcard in the mail)...anyway, different people have different "minimum" amounts to spend (ours is $900)...now, every eligible dollar spent OVER that amount you get double rewards....eligible dollar=gas, hotels, dining & groceries.  it did say that the double reward points won't show up until the end of the 3 months it's going on (which, confuses me  ) ...so, i'm gonna have to keep a close eye on this....and believe me, i WILL!    and yes, it's 1% rewards back.


----------



## macraven

so jodie has been married only one year.

that's close to being a newlywed.




i use the UO MC.
you get a point for every dollar spent and double if it is used for anything in the parks, loews or universal store ......merch, tickets, etc.


i only need 10,000 more points and get a free weekend on site.


----------



## Metro West

It seems as though our doubtful mom has finally come around.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523332


----------



## yankeepenny

hey homies- thought i would come up for air.... 


a third the way thru the book...... 


man is it dark!  


anyone else reading along??????


----------



## marciemi

yankeepenny said:


> hey homies- thought i would come up for air....
> 
> a third the way thru the book......
> 
> man is it dark!
> 
> anyone else reading along??????



 I just skipped the first 2/3 of the book and read the last third and ending quickly before someone (ie one of my kids) ruined it for me!


----------



## macraven

yankeepenny said:


> hey homies- thought i would come up for air....
> 
> 
> a third the way thru the book......
> 
> 
> man is it dark!
> 
> 
> anyone else reading along??????



no, not I


----------



## AlexandNessa

Ha, I guess I am not up on when the cut-off to "newlywed" ends!  You know, since we have been together for so many years before we got married, it just doesn't seem like we're newlyweds!   


Hmpphh, I did not get the code for double rewards either.  I'll have to check and see if anything is online for us.  We are putting all our gas and groceries on there as well as Uni trips.  Actually, we're pretty much using it for everything.  And I do mean everything.  I nearly lost my breath at our bill this month!  

Rose, any new news on the job search?


----------



## bubba's mom

nope---not reading about that harry guy


----------



## bubba's mom

AlexandNessa said:


> Hmpphh, I did not get the code for double rewards either.  I'll have to check and see if anything is online for us.  We are putting all our gas and groceries on there as well as Uni trips.  Actually, we're pretty much using it for everything.  And I do mean everything.  I nearly lost my breath at our bill this month!



Jodie...read here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=19856608#post19856608


----------



## GemmaPixie

We just had a mini party in my house. A family friend just came home from Orlando (my mum picked them up at the airport at 6am this morning). So they came round to tell us about their holiday and we had all the people who are going on our holiday over. It was fun. Lots of booze and merrily getting excited. Only 10 minutes until its officially 2 days to go!!


----------



## GemmaPixie

OOHHH!! And!! forgot to mention this! Its about Disney but uck well. My friend is working in Magic Kingdom over summer so Im going to be spending some days with her. Anyway, I am meeting her on Saturday (1 week!) and shes arranged for a character dinner!! woohoo! Never done one before so Im mega excited! Plus she can get me in for free! Yayyy! Havnt seen her since May because I met her at uni so it will be great to spend some time with her again.


----------



## macraven

gemma, the best part of that character dinner is the FREE part.


i have been to many character dinners.
do you know which one you will be doing?

i'm not a princess freak and favor the boys.....pooh, eyore, piglet, tigger, owl


----------



## GemmaPixie

Yeah Im going to the Liberty Tree Tavern. Anyone know which characters will be at it?? My favourite is Minnie Mouse. I won't get the meal free but its discounted so will cost about $20 my friend says..brill price!!


----------



## marciemi

Sigh - of course things can never go smoothly now!  DH is heading to Michigan to get DS12 at camp.  Luckily left a day early to make the early pickup tomorrow morning.  First, calls me from Milwaukee (where he's leaving out of) because the freeway's completely shut down and he's now running late.  I dig out an old Milwaukee map and play navigator from a distance and finally get him there.

Didn't matter much, because the ferry left an hour late.  Well, okay, that happens.  But, it was supposed to arrive at 4 EST, and it's now 7:10 EST and they're still on the ferry!  Apparently the engines aren't working (just a minor problem, although I suppose better on a ferry than a plane  ).  They're outside of Muskegon (MI), but have been floating around for an hour or so with nobody telling them anything about what's going on.  A call to their headquarters gives me completely clueless people who are glad to tell me the rest of the departures for the day are cancelled, but can tell me nothing about the current crossing!  

Meanwhile I'm trying to check Hertz because worst case he could keep the rental car (I'm pricing it at $110 for an extra 24 hours with a dropoff in Milwaukee) and drive the extra 6 hours or so.  But he's supposed to get the car tonight in Muskegon, and they theoretically close at 6pm and aren't answering.  You'd think if the rental counter was in the ferry terminal and the ferry hadn't made it in yet that they'd wait, wouldn't you?  So he may have to get a cab to the hotel, then one back to the terminal in the morning, then get a car, then see what he can do!  Meanwhile his phone is dying (yes, he's one of those people who can't be bothered to charge his phone) so I haven't gotten any updates lately!  Sigh again!  Wish us luck!  At least DS isn't sitting at camp waiting for him since he's not supposed to be there until tomorrow morning!

Meanwhile, I'm packing and packing and packing (I'm like the Energizer Bunny, but pack instead of go!).  Actually tried putting stuff into the 3 duffle bags I had, and what I was afraid of is what's happening.  I'm packing so much STUFF (food, laundry tablets, pool floats, toiletries, sunscreen) vs. clothes (well, some shoes too!) that the bags are hitting 50 pounds well before they're completely full.  So I packed 3 to close to the 50 pound limit, and I guess now just started a soft-sided 4th that I have no confidence will fit but I guess I need.  And I'm nowhere near done packing!  Triple sigh!

I think I can, I think I can!


----------



## macraven

marci, wow, when it rains it pours.  sorry to hear of what you posted.
that is a mess.

94 going into milwaukee was shut down around 10:20 this morning.
a tractor trailer rolled at the Racine, Ws exit.  that is just south of mke.
there was a 2 hour back up and only lane open was the far right lane.

it had been broadcasted constantly today.  
i crossed over 94 when i went to six flags today.

there is always an accident on 94 especially closer to chgo most of the time.

let us know when you find more out about hubby and son.


----------



## GemmaPixie

TTT103 said:


> No offense taken.  I for one am not a Universal fan.  As one who was at Universal during opening week, I experienced a complete mismanagement of any theme park I have ever been to.  Over half the rides were inoperable, King Kong was completely torn apart, with the front of the building exposed, and the staff did all they could do to keep their heads above the water.  With that said, I have visited Universal several times since and feel that there is a considerable difference with the Universal clientele versus the WDW clientele.



Are clientele the people who go?? Like the disney clientele are the people who go to disney?

ps. this was quoted from the fastpass thread, just wanted to make sure before commenting


----------



## macraven

homies, i just finished reading the harry potter spoiler thread in the CB.

wow, those people really get intense


----------



## marciemi

Still waiting for word from DH.

I'd say clientele means the same thing as clients, or more simply, customers.  Those who purchase tickets - I guess they don't actually have to GO to the parks to be customers, but yeah, that would be the general meaning!


----------



## macraven

gemma, i  have been readidng that thread you quoted from.

the dude says he went opening week and it was disorganized and a mess.

the clientel he is referring to are the patrons in the park as guests.


he just doesn't like universal


----------



## GemmaPixie

LOL Thought so, thanks guys. xx


----------



## marciemi

I've been following that thread too Gemma!  I just don't comment much anywhere else other than here (don't you guys feel honored!).

I just went over a bunch of packing lists I've accumulated (don't know where each is from - some people I know have sent me them, some from TGM or here, don't have any idea really!) to see what I missed.  One was really inclusive and had a few things I'd forgotten like golf gloves (really, who puts golf gloves on their Disney packing list?  ), quarters for tolls, a corkscrew (how many times have you forgotten that one?), small binoculars (for BMG and Cirque), insurance info for the car, and watches.  Good list!


----------



## GemmaPixie

Lol I made a wee comment. I just cant stay out of anything!!


----------



## damo

Gemma, I just finished the book.  Did you break down and read it?


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> homies, i just finished reading the harry potter spoiler thread in the CB.
> 
> wow, those people really get intense



People tend to forget that it is a CHILDREN'S BOOK!!!  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## macraven

a couple of people said they had some disappointment in the book and the rest posted unkindly about that comment.


----------



## GemmaPixie

damo said:


> Gemma, I just finished the book.  Did you break down and read it?



SERIOUSLY!? wowww. nope havn't broken down yet. Keeping myself busy reading the other ones. Of course my daddy keeps saying "Oh Gemma, do you know who dies in HP yet??" GRRRR

Bet it was really good. Makes me even more excited about Tuesday!!


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> a couple of people said they had some disappointment in the book and the rest posted unkindly about that comment.




There are always going to be things that don't meet people's expectations.  That is actually one of the good things about the HP books.  They are never what you expect.  She's got quite the imagination!


----------



## damo

GemmaPixie said:


> SERIOUSLY!? wowww. nope havn't broken down yet. Keeping myself busy reading the other ones. Of course my daddy keeps saying "Oh Gemma, do you know who dies in HP yet??" GRRRR
> 
> Bet it was really good. Makes me even more excited about Tuesday!!



I bet your brother was lying.  It isn't so easy just to look in the book and see who dies.  There are people who you think are dead and then suddenly they aren't.  So don't believe him.


----------



## GemmaPixie

Ohh no they haven't told me who dies, they just 'know'. Well, I don't think my dad does- hes just using it as a way to make me do things for him!! I just run out of the room screaming when he mentions it- of course I can't do that on the plane....hmmmm. Just have to use the trusty IPOD so as to not have to listen to him.


----------



## damo

GemmaPixie said:


> Ohh no they haven't told me who dies, they just 'know'. Well, I don't think my dad does- hes just using it as a way to make me do things for him!! I just run out of the room screaming when he mentions it- of course I can't do that on the plane....hmmmm. Just have to use the trusty IPOD so as to not have to listen to him.



Ahhhh.  I thought your brother had told you who dies.  He's not so bad afterall then!  Your dad on the other hand...


----------



## GemmaPixie

LOL no, they know that if they were to tell me who died before I read it they would be in SERIOUS trouble!! Daddy would have to buy me something expensive to make up for it and my bro would never get lifts again!! And he relies on my lifts! lol.


----------



## bubba's mom

okay.....

marci....  hope your DH makes it thru the nite tonite

damo....so *THAT'S *where u been today?

gemma.....i've been following that thread....you _love _shootin' those fireballs, dontcha?  

macraven.....pm me  w/ details of what you read....  i don't do the "harry" thing either...so, i'm clueless, but i want the spoiler!


----------



## marciemi

Well, DH made it across.  They did have the car rental open so he got a car!  He asked about keeping it if the ferry wasn't operational tomorrow and they quoted him $123 (versus the $110 I found online) which I guess is close.  So now we'll see what happens early tomorrow and if the best option is driving or flying.  It's a lot of driving for one person (about 8 hours, versus the 2 from Milwaukee with the ferry), but it would be better to decide around 11am when DS is done with his concert and with camp to drive, rather than wait until their supposed 5pm ferry time and then find out either that it's cancelled or that it's running 4 hours behind.  

They're supposed to get back into Milwaukee around 6:30, which gets them home at 8:30 (if everything went perfectly on the ferry - when I rode it last week it was about 2 hours late too!).  If they just drove, allowing 2 hours for stopping and breaks, they'd get home around 8.  Might be the better option if it seems iffy!  Don't know if they'd get any money back from the ferry - I'd hope so since it was their fault and I'd bet they'd want the space since they're going to be hurting for space with the cancelled ones today!

And the fun goes on!  At least he's there!


----------



## bubba's mom

Good Sunday morning everyone!

marci...glad to hear your DH made it last nite.....whew!

to all the homies on their way "home"...   have a great trip!  take lotsa pix!  and we want DETAILED TR when you get home!  

well, today is "rip Bubba's room apart" day   it needs a GOOD cleanin' out    so, if you don't see me around for a week, that's where I've been....sucked into the world of Bubba!  

chat yas l8r!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone!
> 
> marci...glad to hear your DH made it last nite.....whew!
> 
> to all the homies on their way "home"...   have a great trip!  take lotsa pix!  and we want DETAILED TR when you get home!
> 
> well, today is "rip Bubba's room apart" day   it needs a GOOD cleanin' out    so, if you don't see me around for a week, that's where I've been....sucked into the world of Bubba!
> 
> chat yas l8r!
> 
> Have a good day everyone!




I think I should do that today too.  Rip Joel's room apart.  He comes home from Florida tomorrow night.  He won't know where he is!  Excellent idea!  Now where is my gas mask?


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> Now where is my gas mask?




where mine is...behind the shovel, gloves and trash bags!


----------



## RVGal

Morning everyone.

Okay, I know it's afternoon... but I am moving very slowly today... 

My rum muscle isn't in good shape these days, so I'm dragging a bit after setting sail with Capt Morgan last night.   

Hubby is about to take Joshua to lunch and to see Ratatouille for a special "boys day out".  I'll be here with Daniel hoping that he decides today is a rare nap day.  If he sleeps, I will be joining him.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

I just received some major spoilers in regards to Deathly Hollows.


----------



## damo

the Dark Marauder said:


> I just received some major spoilers in regards to Deathly Hollows.



Is that a coded way of saying you just finished reading the book? 

I thought it was great!


----------



## yankeepenny

I finished the book a few hours ago. 
 

any who want to comment, please pmail me. 
would be glad to discuss.

okay, back to the countdown to shrek. 

41  days!


----------



## GemmaPixie

I really wanna read it!!! I was reading the 6th one today and the 2 yr old that will be on the plane with me started flicking the pages and playing with the book- thinking it was hiliarious!! I really hope he doesn't do that with the 7th one when Im on the plane!!


----------



## keishashadow

no spoilers, please 

DHs 1/2 way thru it already.

Youngest has HP #1 on the tv, we're big on jumping on the bandwagon.

Can't knock the Captain!  Had an *Absolute - *ly good time last night, goes well with Hawaiian Punch 

Went Xmas shopping this am ; kmart has big Simpsons promo, buy $20 worth of merchandise, get a $5 collectible gift card...plus another $5 off if you spend $25 - to be awarded next time you shop.  Got jammie bottoms for 2 of my kids, 2 t shirts (for skool), new sheet set & a lovely throw - all emblazoned with the gang. 

I called Chase last night, evidently the promo was geared to those who already use the card frequently, the idea is to get them to spend above their usual monthly average.  We use infrequently, lets us out. 

mac - glad DH is safe & sound, how was Six flaggs?

gemma - liberty tree only has a charactar dinner, it's a thanksgiving type fest (turkey, stuffing, stouffers mac & cheese , etc.)...evidently, quite popular.  We ate lunch there last trip - very good...absolutely the largest & best strawberry shortcake ever!!!!!  Think it's the offering for all you can eat (family style) dinner there too.  Check out the menus on *allears *for the details.

marci - i golf - badly (have a very cool glove that allow your diamond to peek thru ; style over substance; always too hot for me to even consider golfing in FL - too many other things to do.

barb - might want to hire a dumpster (i've done it before ).  You can throw all sorts of interesting stuff in them.


----------



## t-and-a

HI! 
Just checking in. We've been gone to Louisiana. My grandfather passed away on Thursday, so I spent Thursday night getting packed and ready to go and we got back last night. He passed away the day after his 94th birthday. He had been in pretty good health up until just a few months ago. He had gotten down below 100 lbs. and was unable to get out of bed, so about 4 weeks ago, he went to a rehabilitation home (couldn't call it a nursing home, because he would have had no part of that).  He tended a HUGE garden until about 2 years ago, and that year he did all the planting, but wasn't able to do the harvesting. There was a photo of him at the funeral home on his tractor back in February or March. My grandmother is still alive and living at home; I worry about her though. They were married for 71 years and had been together every day since I can remember until he went to the home a few weeks ago.  My grandmother is an amazing woman! At 92, she is still as sharp as a tack, she just can't hear all that well and she's losing her vision. My grandparents went with us (my parents, my older sister, and me) on our first trip to WDW back in 1984 when I was 13. I really want to go to my parents house and find those photos, so I can show my DH and my boys; I don't think they have ever seen them. Grandparents are special; I will miss my papaw, but I know that he is in a better place and he lived such a long full life. I look at the death of someone who was so old differently than someone who passes before they have gotten to live a "full" life.


----------



## macraven

allison, my condolences on the passing of your grandfather.
it is hard to let go of a loved one even if they have had a full life.


----------



## macraven

i have been cleaning out junk from the house and still not done.
mr mac comes home tomorrow night and i have to make a dent in this joint.



then i can mention i am taking a trip in 64 days



i'm gonna have a new rule in my house.
nothing new comes in here unless it is food!


----------



## GemmaPixie

Allison, Im sorry to hear about you Grandfather. I hope you are comforted by the fact that he lived a long and happy life with the woman he loved. Remember him in his good days- like at WDW.


----------



## GemmaPixie

The computer clock just turned 12.00!!

I am technically going to Orlando TOMORROW!!!


----------



## t-and-a

Thanks Mac and Gemma! 
Yes, it does comfort me to know that he did live a full life with the woman that he loved. I only have good memories. I remember when I was a little girl, I never would leave a tooth under my pillow for the tooth fairy. I would save them and take them to my grandfather when we visited so that he could plant them and grow him some new teeth.(He always had dentures since before I was born.) He gave me a silver dollar when I was a little girl, and I still have it; I carried it this weekend and showed my dad (he was my dad's dad.)


----------



## GemmaPixie

That's a really nice story Allison! Hope you have more to share with your family to keep his memory alive. My granda died when I was seven. I was young enough to not really understand it. He was brilliant at checkers and taught me and my brothers how to play. Now, everytime I play checkers I think of him. And do you know what? I've never been beaten.


----------



## t-and-a

Gemma, you've only got one day!!! Be sure and ride Dueling Dragons for me! I can't go back 'til next June and I'm really missing US/IOA!!! I hope you have LOTS of FUN!!! I know you will, you can't help but have fun...


----------



## GemmaPixie

Don't worry, I'll be riding all the rides more than enough times to dedicate a ride to each homie!! In 24 hours I will be on here very excited and probably anoying most people by going on and on about how I have 6 hours left....I hope you will all join me!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

damo said:


> Is that a coded way of saying you just finished reading the book?
> 
> I thought it was great!



Negative, grasshopper. I have not even read the first one. I just received spoilers. Apparently Harry Potter....uses magic!


----------



## damo

the Dark Marauder said:


> Negative, grasshopper. I have not even read the first one. I just received spoilers. Apparently Harry Potter....uses magic!



that's a biggie alright!


----------



## keishashadow

alison, always sad when a loved one passes, no matter how old; keep his memory in your heart.

okay to keep this straight, on upcoming pilgrimages to darkside :

gemma 1+ 

marci (a week? - sorry can't find the post, know you're talking packing - set me straight)

penny 41 lime green days 

mac 64 (have never seen you post the number so early before  , hope time flies before your trip)

i'm so excited for you all, hope for TRs galore to keep me saited


----------



## marciemi

Hi guys - stopping in briefly!  Nearly packed and doing all the little stuff now.  There are tons of last minutes stuff to do and this week is crazy between golf and soccer and doctor and dentist appointments - I think I have 3 appointments between me and kids on Tuesday, plus soccer mini camp (high school) in the morning, soccer tryouts (younger son) and captain practices (older son) in the evening.  Plus music lessons.  I don't think I'll be home for 10 seconds that day!  Golf league tomorrow (son - not me!) and tournament (about 45 minutes away) on Wednesday.  Band lessons Mon, Tue, Thu, Fri!  We're leaving for the airport on Friday right after soccer for oldest DS and band stuff for youngest DS (around 10am!).

DH did make it back across the lake with DS12 and is almost home!  Ferry ran around on time today (still 45 minutes late, but much better than yesterday's 4 hours).  And DH didn't have to drive.  Realized afterwards if he'd done that he'd be driving through Chicago without an Ipass  !  Mac should understand this even if no one else does!  Sounds like DS had fun at camp!

DS13 becomes DS14 tomorrow!  I get to go get him a cake and try to wrap some presents for him, but he's not getting much based on the Disney trip!  An Ipod Nano which we got free with DH's laptop purchase (otherwise he definitely wouldn't be getting one!), a Lego, and a video game!  But he's the one who's excited about the trip and willing to have it be part of his present.  And, yes, he had cake already for his party, but we can always use an excuse for more cake!

Keisha - 5 days from now we'll be at the house (hopefully!).  I did check out that Carnival site and bookmarked it for future reference.  And I don't golf and would think golfing in 90 plus degree weather to be about the most miserable thing you could do, but DS12 obviously differs!

Allison - sorry too to hear about your grandfather.  I lost all my grandparents when I was young (10 or under) so never really got to know any of them.  Seeing my kids now with my parents (their grandparents) makes you realize how great of a relationship you can have.  Oldest DS will talk to grandma about any and everything, whereas I rarely get more than a grunt from him.  Glad you had such a relationship!

Mac - we have the same problem with junk.  Thought when we moved it would help (since 90 percent of it comes from my folks who lived near us in Michigan), but they still seem determined to send us a 70 pound package of stuff every week.  Can anyone say garage sale?  And you say food's okay, but it definitely wasn't when we lived there.  We had a basement full of food.  Thought at some points I had enough to feed the entire city, including plastic silverware and paper bowls/plates.  At least now they can't send perishables so the food in my freezer is what I want for a change!

Well, looks like they're home from camp!  Got to go see my son I haven't seen in 2 weeks!


----------



## loribell

Hey everyone! Im back from a fabulous conference and wanted to stop in to say hi!

Alison I am so sorry about your pawpaw! What wonderful memories you have of him. Hold them in your heart always! Lots of hugs to you. 

Gemma I hope I haven't missed you. Have a great trip!

Marci  I will see you in just a few days!!!!!!

Talk to you all soon!


----------



## bubba's mom

alison, i'm sorry to hear about your grandpa    having the memories and stories you do, definately help at a bad time like this... I always believe it's good to have those memories.  I lost some grandparents when i was younger, so those memories are fewer for me....and my Dad...he died when I was 19....so, sometimes it's hard to recall the memories, but when i do, i smile.  AND, living as long as your grandpa did (and married that long   )...what a wonderful life!  I'm sure he lived the life he always wanted!  (Between you and me, I can't imagine being 71 years old, let alone MARRIED that long....   .)  I'll keep your family in my thoughts and prayers, along with the others.....

marci...glad your boys are home safe....go enjoy them  

penny...you were missed....but gemma put in extra chat to make up for you being gone (she's excited about leaving for motherland tomorrow)

lori....good to have you back....if only temporarily  

**and to all the homies going "home" this week: please, please, please bring home really good TR's ..... or else janet is gonna explode!  

ot: we got some of Bubba's room done today.....still have a lot to do.  slowly getting cleaned out around here.  found japanese beetles on my rose of sharons    ...sprayed them...hope they die!  oh, and we are babysitting our great-nephew (8 mths) next weekend ....wonder what we got ourselves into   

well, guess i'll get ready to hit the hay....supposed to be a "cool, rainy day" tomorrow    blech!

anybody heard from Tracie.....where's her & the beans?


----------



## macraven

marci and lori and gemma...........you are soon to be on your way to a lot of fun in orlando!!


 i wanna go too...........


gemma, start your countdown anytime..
we are all excited for you.
give the kid benadryl if he doesn't let you read the parry hotter book.

no, second thought, don't do the benadryl


hey barb, did you figure out the color of the carpeting in bubba's room yet?

i only have 2 rooms to finish cleaning tomorrow.
then come wednesday, start to vacuum and clean this joint all over again.


----------



## bubba's mom

Good, wet, soggy morning from SE PA!   

macraven.....when you're done cleaning there, i have some for you here!    It wasn't the "room" per say, it was "hanging stuff on walls, cleaning out under the bed, cleaning up the desk, cleaning out the closet"...that sorta cleaning up..... his rug is, was, and always will be "blue".  Like i said, still working on the closet tho (because unlike _most _people, Ryan keeps toys and games in his closet, not clothes!   )

Nothing else new, except going to rain most of the day and be in the 60s!    I hate this weather in JULY...hello?!  it IS July people    gimmie hazy,hot, humid and 90+ degrees!  

oh well....gotta wait for tomorrow i guess......

off to work for a couple of hours....literally...... 

maybe after work i'll go make another cruise payment.......  ......

Have good day!


----------



## yankeepenny

we get Bubbas mom's weather a day  after they do....and we are expecting 60's /70's again.......it has not been that hot this summer. humidty, but nothing yet like last year, when it was horribly humid right up to the trip, so we were ready for it......maybe later this week. ...who knows...could snow anytime.... 

anyone else read the book?   

damo, did you enjoy it?

I give it   , because she really pulled the whole  story together.  

*if you have not yet read it, do not read those spoilers out there! *


----------



## yankeepenny

okay,  40
days to go . 

is it okay if i bring out the suitcase?

i already have a collection of stuff to be packed since like april in my closet........


----------



## yankeepenny

>>>>>>>>>>>>>GEMMA! HAVE A WONDERFULL TIME!<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## macraven

what penny??


that suitcase should have been packed at the 75 day mark.


----------



## yankeepenny

i did have the list ready....


----------



## macraven

well, now that you have the list, start packing.....


tell us what you are packing and we will tell you what you forgot to pack...


----------



## RVGal

Allison - I'm so sorry to hear about your grandfather.  Dealing with the death of a loved one is never easy.  I lost all of my grandparents when I was in my 20s... except one grandmother who had Alzheimers and lived until 5 years ago.  She didn't know who we were or where she was for the last 15 years of her life.  I sometimes think that is worse than death.  My father passed away November, 2006 and it is still very raw.  He was 75, but I thought I still had a few years left with him.  The saddest thing for me is that my oldest son (who's 5) may have some memories of him, but my youngest son (who's just now 2) will only know what we tell him.  Treasure your memories.

Harry Potter uses magic???  Goodness!  I'm shocked!   

I still haven't read any of the books.  My brother keeps telling me that if I'll just make my way through the first one, I'll really enjoy everything that follows.  He's usually right.  Maybe once all the hoopla dies down, I'll get the whole series and catch up with the rest of the world.

I survived my tired and slightly hungover day yesterday.  I feel almost human again today, so I am on a mission to find the "mystery smell" that is coming from somewhere in Joshua's bedroom.  I couldn't tackle it yesterday (what with the hangover and all), but now I have to find the source.  If you don't hear from me again, I've been taken hostage by the creature creating the smell and remember me fondly...


----------



## GemmaPixie

Hi everyone!!!

Thank you everyone for wishing me a great trip and don't worry Barb- you will get a TR!! (May not be very good as it;s my first but we shall see)

Just went out shopping for snacks and stuff for the plane. Bought a huge bag of sweets so if any of the kids disturb me when Im reading my beloved harry potter (actually its the twins im in love with!) then I shall shove a few sweets in their mouths- mwahhaahaaahaa!! 

I will be leaving for the airprt at 6.30 in the morning- only 15 hours and 14 minutes!!!


----------



## GemmaPixie

keishashadow said:


> gemma 1+



WOOOO CORRECT!! So excited!!!



marciemi said:


> DH did make it back across the lake with DS12 and is almost home!
> 
> DS13 becomes DS14 tomorrow!
> 
> Keisha - 5 days from now we'll be at the house (hopefully!).
> 
> Well, looks like they're home from camp!  Got to go see my son I haven't seen in 2 weeks!



Yayyyy you husband and son are home!! Glad the ferry was somewhat on time, have fun catching up with your son.  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUR SON!  

Yay only 5 days- have a fab trip! Maybe we will see you there! Ill be with the brats (totally only joking- I love them to bits!!)



bubba's mom said:


> penny...you were missed....but gemma put in extra chat to make up for you being gone (she's excited about leaving for motherland tomorrow)
> 
> 
> anybody heard from Tracie.....where's her & the beans?



It's true- i NEVER shut up! lol  yak yak yak



macraven said:


> marci and lori and gemma...........you are soon to be on your way to a lot of fun in orlando!!
> 
> i wanna go too...........
> 
> gemma, start your countdown anytime..
> we are all excited for you.
> give the kid benadryl if he doesn't let you read the parry hotter book.
> 
> no, second thought, don't do the benadryl



Woohooo I will be sure to have a fabulous time!! Yayyy off to america!!

Haha love the idea for the kids- I think ill just give them sweets instead. Make them hyper and give them to their mum!! lol.

Countdown is....15 hours and 6 minutes until I leave for the airport (thats when the holiday begins!)



yankeepenny said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>GEMMA! HAVE A WONDERFULL TIME!<<<<<<<<<<<



ohhh you scared me then!! lol. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## roseprincess

Hi all- quick fly by...

Alison- I'm so sorry to hear of your grandpa's passing  
I'll pray for you and your family at this difficult time.

marciemi- I only read some bits and pieces of what happened to your DH and DS. Glad they are home ok  I'm not familiar with the ferry stuff in WI/MI. 

Gemmapixie- have a great trip!   

bubba's mom- I really enjoyed how your DH did the Mickey youtube thing,
It was very fun to watch   

mac- how are your boys doing?

I'm sorry I can't remember who asked about  my DH's job search. Still not much going on with it= no job yet. He's still working on it, tho.

Hi to all!

Seems alot going on here on our board the last few days.

Ok, gotta run again, as I have to get in the shower and we are going to Kiddieland today!  

I also had to wait over the weekend for 3 families to show up here to pick up their tix for our baseball game tomorrow night.  

Talk later.


----------



## GemmaPixie

Have a great time at Kiddieland Rose!!!

Still thinking of your husband. Be patient- it will happen. xxx


----------



## bubba's mom

RVGal said:


> grandmother who had Alzheimers and lived until 5 years ago.  She didn't know who we were or where she was for the last 15 years of her life.  I sometimes think that is worse than death.



My grandmother suffered with this for years also.... unfortunately, she died just before they did a lot of research on it and had "meds" to slow the process.... Her doctor told her that she had "severe" alzheimers....the worst he'd ever seen.  She only knew my grandpop...didn't know her home or her own kids!  Heartbreaking!  I prayed for her to die and go to be at peace in heaven....finally, a year after we married, she died.  (she died about a week & a half after a friend of ours died suddenly from a brain annurism) ...that was a rough coupla weeks... even tho it was the best for grandmom, it still broke our hearts.  

on a happier note...i'm bettin' macraven has HER suitcases packed...hhmmmm... c'mon mac, don't lie, ya know you do!


----------



## macraven

of course it is packed.  in fact i did that on the 4th of july.
we don't have much of a summer here so figured pack all the shorts and tops  and everything i need for the vacation.

even the toiletry bag is packed.



rose, have fun at kiddieland.  it is a kewl place for kids.  still have your dh on my prayer list for employement.  it will happen.

now i forgot what else i was going to say.....

oh yea, gemma, you can not leave without coming back here and posting before you head for the airport.  homie rule.


marcie and lori, you both have just a few sleeps left before you head south.


hey homies, hope all are fine today


----------



## keishashadow

Back home, DS is now brace free , now if he'll only wear his retainers that lovely smile will stay intact. 

Gemma - same DS just told me that the name of the 1st HP book in England was *The Philosopher's Stone???  *he could just be kidding me, thought i'd check lol...ps have a good flight.

Barb - the beetles ate my rosebushes while i was on vacation.   Everyday there were hundreds in the pool...yeech.  They actually clogged up on of the hoses.   Haven't seen them for a few days, guess they moved out your way.  They didn't bother my rose of sharons (right next to the rosebushes?)


----------



## GemmaPixie

keishashadow said:


> Gemma - same DS just told me that the name of the 1st HP book in England was *The Philosopher's Stone???  *he could just be kidding me, thought i'd check lol...ps have a good flight.QUOTE]
> 
> LOL Keisha. Your son is absolutely correct. It is called the Philosophers Stone, Im not sure why it was changed to the Sorcerers Stone but it was for America? I bought the 6th book in america and it mentions the 'sorcerers stone' a few times- the book just doesn't match the rest of mine! lol.
> 
> woooo 10 hours 30 minutes!!


----------



## RVGal

Well, I tracked down the smell in my son's bedroom.  There was a wet dishrag with a few slices of banana smashed in it crumpled into a ball and stuck in the bottom drawer of his dresser.  I have no idea how long it has been there (the bottom drawer holds some off season and still too big clothes).

I'm assuming that the 2 y/o did some pretend cleanup and this mess is the result, but I will never know for sure.   

So, the smell has been located and dealt with and I'm sure after a few cans of Febreeze have been emptied my house will no longer have the mildew-and-banana funk.

To those of you about to head off on vacation... Have a fabulous time!   

I'm already starting to bug hubby about booking a Disney cruise with attached WDW/US/IOA time for our 10th anniversary.  That will be summer of 2009.  Never too early to plant those seeds, is it?


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Tricia - glad to hear you found the source of the smell.  I hate it when there's a smell in the house and you don't know where it's coming from.  Drives me crazy!!

Ok homies - I wanted to share that I just got back yesterday from yet another theme park.  That makes 3 for me since June 15 this year.  I went to Kings Island in Cincinnati with the teens from our church.  The youth pastor asked me to be a chaperone.  There were only 7 of us total but we had a great time.  We didn't have to wait in many lines because our youth pastor had broken his foot last weekend and we got to get on the rides with him at the exit!  Woohoo!  Express pass at Kings Island!   

KI has a newer ride called Firehawk and it was SOOO cool.  It's the kind of coaster where you FLY!!  I can't even really describe it well enough to do it justice.  At the station you get locked in pretty much from your shoulders down to your feet and then the seats lay all the way back, flat.  Then you leave the station head first while lying on your back and ride up the lift hill.  After you go over the lift hill, the track flips over so you're on your stomach looking straight down at the ground!!!    Then it does a few turns and loops and flips you on your back then your stomach again a couple of times.  That was my first experience on that type of coaster - very cool.  Anyone else ridden this type of ride?  I think Six Flags Georgia has one.

Well, it's time for me to leave work now!!    So, I'll talk at ya'll later!!
-melissa


----------



## Metro West

NashvilleTrio said:


> KI has a newer ride called Firehawk and it was SOOO cool.  It's the kind of coaster where you FLY!!  I can't even really describe it well enough to do it justice.  At the station you get locked in pretty much from your shoulders down to your feet and then the seats lay all the way back, flat.  Then you leave the station head first while lying on your back and ride up the lift hill.  After you go over the lift hill, the track flips over so you're on your stomach looking straight down at the ground!!!    Then it does a few turns and loops and flips you on your back then your stomach again a couple of times.  That was my first experience on that type of coaster - very cool.  Anyone else ridden this type of ride?  I think Six Flags Georgia has one.


Hey Melissa...glad to hear about KI. I used to go to King's Dominion a lot when I lived in Virginia. I have yet to try out a flying coaster but am looking forward to it. The next coaster Universal or Busch Gardens builds should be a flying coaster...they look really cool.

Glad you had a great time!


----------



## tricky1

The one at six flags over Ga is superman ultimate flight, except you
start out on your stomach and go through twists and some inversions,
pretty cool ride though.


----------



## bubba's mom

ahhhhhhh.....rollercoasters and banana funk  

I think the 6 Flags in NJ has the Superman coaster that "flies"...but I haven't been there in years...... (don't plan on it either!)

Tricia....glad you got the banana funk   altho, i'm thinking " " funk isn't what you had in mind.....

sun finally came out at dinnertime today....13 degrees below normal today.... chilly July day....  

well, off to do another day of TR....see ya's in like 3 hours 

**by the way........if i miss you...have a great trip gemma, penny & marci! 

*(6800th post)


----------



## RVGal

bubba's mom said:


> Tricia....glad you got the banana funk   altho, i'm thinking " " funk isn't what you had in mind.....



  Yeah, you can substitue whatever you choose for "funk"...


----------



## damo

I've ridden several flyers and yet to enjoy one.  Superman: Ultimate Flight at Six Flags Great Adventure was okay but not great.In a few weeks, we head out to California and will try the new B&M flyer, Tatsu,  at Six Flags Magic Mountain.  I rode Firehawk, now at King's Island, when it was X-Flight at Geauga Lake.

They just aren't very comfortable.


----------



## GemmaPixie

Internet has been messing up a bit lately- decides not to work sometimes so incase it doesn't work in the morning =- WOOOOO IM OFF TO ORLANDO!!!

only 7 hours to go!!


----------



## Metro West

GemmaPixie said:


> Internet has been messing up a bit lately- decides not to work sometimes so incase it doesn't work in the morning =- WOOOOO IM OFF TO ORLANDO!!!
> 
> only 7 hours to go!!


Gemma - Have a safe trip!


----------



## damo

GemmaPixie said:


> Internet has been messing up a bit lately- decides not to work sometimes so incase it doesn't work in the morning =- WOOOOO IM OFF TO ORLANDO!!!
> 
> only 7 hours to go!!



Gemma, have fun reading!!!


----------



## GemmaPixie

Shorty82 said:


> I noticed the same thing. WDW seem to attract a higher class of people. My DSIL said that Universal was the ghetto of themeparks (and Six Flags was the trailer park) and I am forced to agree. WHile there are good guests at Universal the majority seem to be a lower quality of people than at Disney.



GRRRR Total CRAP!


----------



## damo

Oh my.  That's nasty.  Where'd that little gem come from?


----------



## RVGal

damo said:


> Oh my.  That's nasty.  Where'd that little gem come from?



From the it-just-won't-die "unlimited fast pass" thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1522756&page=7

Post #101

I gave my rebuttal to the "discriminatory and elitist" crap that started earlier on and to the first of the Universal bashing, but it just won't go away.

Sigh.


----------



## yankeepenny

please see my post, number 106 on that
 thread........


----------



## GemmaPixie

Well done yankee penny. He/She is just a snob! And talk total crap (Did I mention that??) hehe

Well, it's 1.17am here and I am getting up at 5.30 am but cannot sleep!! GRRRR


----------



## yankeepenny

gemma , maybe you can sleep on the plane.....
i never sllep before  a trip anyway. 
are you on school holiday now?


----------



## GemmaPixie

Yeh thats the plan- bet it wont work though! Last year I finally drifted off to sleep (very hard for me to sleep when not lying down) and my dad wakes me up to ask me if I want to play cards!? WTH!!! lol can you see a pattern in my families behaveiour?? They all like to annoy me! Poor middle child *sigh*

Yes Im at university so have been off from mid-may. Don't start uni again until late Sept! Great holidays!

Ohh update on the whole 'havent read harry potter yet but everyone is teasing me about what happens' thing. I had to collect my wee bro from golf today and give his friend a lift home and his friend was desperately trying to stop himself from blurting out who dies in HP!! Was quite nervous that he would!! Think the only reason he didn't say anything is because he probably knew that I would have crashed the car in a bid to hit him if he said anything!


----------



## RVGal

Okay, I couldn't take it.  I had to add one more "you're a moron" post to the never ending unlimited fast pass thread.  

I see you can't leave it alone either Gemma.  Go get 'em...


----------



## GemmaPixie

LOL no I can't leave it alone. These people are slagging US off. They are saying WE are lower class because we go to UO! I will have my say!! lol! (Hey...what do you expect- Im northern irish!!)


----------



## bubba's mom

Okay.......Somebody PM me with who the heck dies in that blasted book!!!   

also...why everyone is defending UO, i posted Day 4 of TR


----------



## macraven

is our homie the hero gemma in the air yet?


----------



## macraven

RVGal said:


> Well, I tracked down the smell in my son's bedroom.  There was a wet dishrag with a few slices of banana smashed in it crumpled into a ball and stuck in the bottom drawer of his dresser.  I have no idea how long it has been there (the bottom drawer holds some off season and still too big clothes).
> 
> 
> that is how life is when you have sons.
> been there, done that.
> i feel for you.......





tricky1 said:


> The one at six flags over Ga is superman ultimate flight, except you
> start out on your stomach and go through twists and some inversions,
> pretty cool ride though.



sounds like the one at great america which is 10 miles from my house.




damo said:


> I've ridden several flyers and yet to enjoy one.  Superman: Ultimate Flight at Six Flags Great Adventure was okay but not great.In a few weeks,* we head out to California* and will try the new B&M flyer, Tatsu,  at Six Flags Magic Mountain. .



i don't recall having that discussion of you leaving us for california...
when are you going?




yankeepenny said:


> please see my post, number 106 on that
> thread........



knew i could count on you penny,
you did us proud




RVGal said:


> Okay, I couldn't take it.  I had to add one more "you're a moron" post to the never ending unlimited fast pass thread.



another homie to the rescue....
woo hoo



GemmaPixie said:


> LOL no I can't leave it alone. These people are slagging US off. They are saying WE are lower class because we go to UO! I will have my say!! lol! (Hey...what do you expect- Im northern irish!!)




homie, you told them good !




bubba's mom said:


> Okay.......Somebody PM me with who the heck dies in that blasted book!!!
> 
> also...why everyone is defending UO, i posted Day 4 of TR



saw the tr, a work of art.

ok, i'll pm you but i have no idea who the people are


----------



## keishashadow

I probably bored the unlimited FP thread to death


----------



## bubba's mom

macraven said:


> i don't recall having that discussion of you leaving us for california...
> when are you going?


uh-oh damo...you in trouble wif mama!  




> knew i could count on you penny,
> you did us proud
> 
> another homie to the rescue....
> woo hoo......
> 
> homie, you told them good !



we have trained well  







> saw the tr, a work of art.
> 
> ok, i'll pm you but i have no idea who the people are




thank you...another 4 hours of work  

you don't HAVE to PM me....DM already did and i found out what i wanted to know!


----------



## bubba's mom

keishashadow said:


> I probably bored the unlimited FP thread to death



nope--well said in my opinion!


----------



## bubba's mom

200th page of yakin' about nuthin!   

ot: 7am comes early (...for ME it does anyway!)...i'm outta here...

nite


----------



## GemmaPixie

Well guys....ITS DEPARTURE DAY!!! whoop whoop!!

Ive stuck to the rules and left a wee message before going to the airport. 

Guess how many hours sleep ive had!? 1!!! No joke!! Got the sleep at 4.15 and was woken at 5.15! DOH!!

Will miss you homies (I have a feeling I will come back to page 250 all waiting for me to catch up on)

To all those going to orlando- maybe we will bump into eachother.

To all those going anywhere- safe trip!!

All my virtual love,

Gemma 
x


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> i don't recall having that discussion of you leaving us for california...
> when are you going?



We leave on Aug. 10 and come back on Aug. 20.  That's all the time my daughter can afford to be away from her school before it starts again.  She is one of the planners for frosh week.  Do you guys do frosh week in the US.  You probably call it something else.

We'll do Valencia and SFMM for two days, then Disneyland for 5 and then Newport Beach for the last 3.

We're staying onsite at Disneyland.  We like Disneyland much better than Disney World.  I really like being able to walk to everything like at Universal.

We love California!


----------



## damo

You guys all did an admirable job on the fastpass thread.  The bad guy has bowed out!


----------



## bubba's mom

damo said:


> Do you guys do frosh week in the US.  You probably call it something else.




 ...nope...never heard of "frosh" week..... can you elaborate?


D-- sounds like a wonderful, relaxing vacation to California!  you will have a great time!!! (uh, _how _many hours of flight is that?  )


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> ...nope...never heard of "frosh" week..... can you elaborate?
> 
> 
> D-- sounds like a wonderful, relaxing vacation to California!  you will have a great time!!! (uh, _how _many hours of flight is that?  )



Flight is around 5 hours. Not a big deal.  This will be our 3rd time in 5 years that we are taking the kids to Cali for a summer vacation.

Frosh week is the week where they do all sorts of things for the first year students, I guess you guys call them freshman.  So basically, it is the time after the kids arrive at the dorms but before classes actually start.


----------



## bubba's mom

Thanks for clearing that up....and that lasts a whole week!   WOW!

I don't think i'd be too fond of being in a plane for 5 hours....I'm ready to get off in 2 flying to MCO


----------



## RVGal

Morning all!

I am heading down to the city to take my mom shopping.  One of my cousin's kids is getting married and we have to do the send-a-gift thing.  It'll take a few hours, so I probably won't be around much today.

I'll catch up on all I've missed, including the TR.  I'm looking forward to that...


----------



## yankeepenny

*okay- who wanted to know the end of the book?????

pmail me and i wil give you a synopsis.* 

i see the "individual" who made the bad comments on the fast pass thread disapeared-  hhmmm, was it something we said.... 

hope gemma is doing okay.....

damo, enjoy frosh week! it will be an eye opener


----------



## damo

bubba's mom said:


> Thanks for clearing that up....and that lasts a whole week!   WOW!
> 
> I don't think i'd be too fond of being in a plane for 5 hours....I'm ready to get off in 2 flying to MCO



Doesn't really last a whole week, maybe 4 days, but frosh-4-days takes longer to say than frosh week, especially when you are drunk.

Congrats on GOLD!!!


----------



## yankeepenny

here is a partial of my list: 

emergency carryon underarments
backup emergency undergarments
ziploc bags, gallon and quart size
spray on #50 suncreen(they charge a lot more down there)

fully loaded starbucks card!  

umpteen bathing suits
smart socks


----------



## damo

yankeepenny said:


> here is a partial of my list:
> 
> emergency carryon underarments
> backup emergency undergarments
> ziploc bags, gallon and quart size
> spray on #50 suncreen(they charge a lot more down there)
> 
> fully loaded starbucks card!
> 
> umpteen bathing suits
> smart socks



What are smart socks?


----------



## bubba's mom

yankeepenny said:


> *okay- who wanted to know the end of the book?????
> 
> pmail me and i wil give you a synopsis.*



it was me...but n/m...got what i needed to know  

get busy with yer packin'! 



> i see the "individual" who made the bad comments on the fast pass thread disapeared-  hhmmm, was it something we said....



when will they ever learn????

ot: i'm surprised i haven't heard of the "Disney" lovers complaining about Mickey's vacation thread....OR, maybe they just don't know about it


----------

